#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل تريد أن تهرب من فخ دعاة العقل؟..إعقلها وتوكل.... الحاصل على وسام حورس الذهبى 2009

## أحمد ناصر

هل تريد أن تهرب من فخ دعاة العقل؟..إعقلها وتوكل

تمهيد..

(1)حقيقة مضحكة أن بعض المزارعين فى ريفنا المصرى وقعوا فى حيص بيص..حيث نفد وقود ماكينة رفع الماء المستخدمة فى رى المحاصيل..أعمل أحدهم عقله ثم قال لهم بثقة:يعنى هى الماكينة بتفهم؟ماهى حديد..يالا نضع ماء بدل من الوقود..وضع المزارعون ماء فى خزان الوقود وبالطبع لم تعمل الماكينة فقال المزارع صاحب الفكرة بضجر وحنق وهو يسب الماكينة:سمعتينا يا بنت ال....
منطقى أن الحديد لا يفهم..ولكن إستخدام المنطق كان خطأ..فعدم فهم الماكينة شيء وإستعمال الوقود الصحيح شيء آخر..لذلك فإن المزارع فقد حتى هذا المنطق حين ظن أن الماكينة تسمع فى حين أن الحديد لا يسمع..

(2)فى تحقيق أجرته إحدى شركات الطيران حول سقوط إحدى طائرتها..إتضح أن المهندس المسئول عن صيانة الطائرة لم يجد نوع المسامير المستخدم فى تثبيت زجاج كابينة الطائرة..فقام بإستخدام مسامير أقصر بمليمترات قليلة ظانا أن هذا الفرق فى الطول لن يؤثر..فكانت الكارثة..
لقد وقع المهندس المتعلم والمدرب فى نفس الخطأ الذى وقع به الفلاح الساذج البسيط..وهو أن أى آلة أو ماكينة يقوم مصمموها بوضع أجزائها وإختيار نوع الطاقة المستخدم لإدارتها بحسابات هندسية محكمة..وأن أى إستبدال لهذه الأجزاء بأخرى مخالفة للمواصفات يتسبب فى تعطل الآلة أو تلفها ..

الله عز وجل هو خالق الإنسان وخالق الكون..وهو سبحانه وتعالى الأدرى بما خلقه..يقول عز وجل فى سورة الملك(أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ)آية 14
ولأنه سبحانه وتعالى عادل ورحيم وجعلنا خلفاء فى الأرض أرسل إلينا بالرسل والكتب السماوية..
ومحمد بن عبد الله خاتم الرسل والنبيين جاء بالرسالة الخاتمة..وقد أرسل إلى الناس كافة بالدعوة إلى الإسلام..وبالعمل بالشريعة الإسلامية
(شَرَعَ لَكُم مِّنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى أَنْ أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلَا تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ كَبُرَ عَلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ مَا تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَيْهِ اللَّهُ يَجْتَبِي إِلَيْهِ مَن يَشَاء وَيَهْدِي إِلَيْهِ مَن يُنِيبُ)
سورة الشورى آية 13
---------------------
تظهر من حين لحين دعوات لإعمال العقل فى النص القرآنى أو فى الأحاديث النبوية..وإلى هذا الحد لا توجد مشكلة..فالإسلام يدعو إلى إعمال العقل والتدبر والتفكر..ويدعو إلى العلم والتعلم..والنصوص القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية كثيرة ومتعددة فى هذا الباب..فما هى المشكلة ؟

المشكلة الحقيقية تنبع من أن دعاة العقل يريدون تجريد النصوص السماوية من قدسيتها وتغليب العقل فى كل شيءحتى على النص..هنا المشكلة..فهم يزعمون أن الأصل فى العقل و الغريزة و الفطرة..وأن النصوص ليست هى الأصل.. وهنا المغالطة والفخ الذى ينصبه دعاة العقل للغير فيردونهم فيه ويتردون معهم..
فالأصل هو تطبيق النصوص..والإستثناء أن نعدل فى تطبيق النصوص فى ظروف خاصة وإستثنائية وهذا لا يعطل العقل ولا يتعارض معه كما يريد أن يروج لذلك هؤلاء الدعاة..

هل النص هو المرجع أم العقل؟وهذا العقل الذى يريدونه كمرجع..عقل من؟عقل المزارع الذى وضع الماء بدلا من الوقود؟أم عقل المهندس الذى غير المسامير فتحطمت الطائرة؟أم عقل أرسطو وأفلاطون وعديد من الفلاسفة العظماء الذين لم يستطع عقلهم المستنير إن يهديهم إلى الخالق؟
حتى دانتى أليجييرى المحب لهؤلاء الفلاسفة لم يستطع أن يضعهم فى الفردوس فى رائعته(الكوميديا الإلهية)بل وضعهم فى (اللمبو) طبقة من طبقات الجحيم..

إن العقل بمفرده لا يمكن أن يكون أصل..بل النص القرآنى أو النبوى هو المرجع الأصيل..لأنه إذا ضل العقل أو إنحرف عن مساره يمكننا أن نعود ونحن مطمئنين إلى النص
(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنكُمْ فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً)
سورة النساء آية 59


هل الفطرة تصلح كأصل؟
لنأخذ أحد أهم من عبدوا الله على الفطرة ولم يلحق بالإسلام..وهو زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل..الذى كان يعيب على قريش ويقول :الشاة خلقها الله وأنزل لها من السماء ,وأنبت لها من الأرض,ثم تذبحونها على غير إسم الله؟
عن أسماء بنت أبى بكر رضى الله عنهما قالت:لقد رأيت زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل شيخا كبيرا مسندا ظهره إلى الكعبة وهو يقول :يا معشر قريش,والذى نفس زيد بن عمرو بيده,ما أصبح منكم أحد على دين إبراهيم غيرى,ثم يقول:اللهم لو أنى أعلم أى الوجوه أحب إليك عبدتك به,ولكنى لا أعلمه,ثم يسجد على راحته

لقد هدت فطرة هذا الرجل إلى عبادة الله..والأهم أن فطرته تلك هدته إلى أنه يعوزه النص الذى يعرف من خلاله كيف يعبد الله..فهل هناك أنقى من هذه الفطرة يا أولوا الألباب؟
لذلك فلن نتعجب عندما نسمع الحديث التالى:
قال ابن إسحاق وحدثت أن إبنه,سعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل,وعمر بن الخطاب –وهو ابن عمه-قالا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:أنستغفر لزيد بن عمرو؟قال:نعم فإنه يبعث أمة وحده
رواه أحمد فى المسند(1684)
والقصة والحديث منقولان من كتاب (أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم)لمحمود المصرى

الفطرة هنا تصلح كإستثناء لا كأصل..لأن أى منا لا يستطيع اليوم أن يسجد على راحة يده ثم يتغاضى عن العبادة كما فرضها الله وعلمنا إياها رسوله..فالنص هو الأصل وهو القاعدة..والفطرة هى الإستثناء

هل الغريزة تصلح كأصل؟
معروف أن حب البقاء غريزة..ولذلك عطل عمر بن الخطاب حد السرقة فى عام المجاعة..
لكن هذه الغريزة لا تصلح كأصل..هذه الغريزة إستثناء..الأصل هو النص..يقول سبحانه وتعالى
(وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ)
سورة المائدة آية 38
فإذا قال أحد بأننا لن نقطع اليوم يد السارق ودليلى على ذلك أن بن الخطاب لم يقطع يد السارق فى عام المجاعة نقول له بأنك أخطأت فى الإستدلال لأن ذلك كان إستثناء لعلة..ومنطقك مشابه لمنطق من قال بأن الماكينة حديد لا يفهم فزودها بالماء بدلا من الوقود..

هناك من يحاولون القول بأننا ملتزمون بالقرآن لكن الحديث غير ملزم
فنرد عليهم بقول الله : ( قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ)
سورة آل عمران آية 31
وتجد هؤلاء الذين يريدون تجريد السنة من قدسيتها يتجرأون فيجردوا النص القرآنى من قدسيته بداعى الرجوع إلى العقل والفطرة والغريزة..وأتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت فى الرد عليهم بالحجة

أما أنتم يا من تحبون الله ورسوله يَا أُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ فحتى لا تقعوا فى فخ دعاة العقل..الذى دعا إليه الله ورسوله على غير الوجه الذى يدعوننا إليه ..أهدى إليكم حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
عن عائشة قالت:كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أمرهم أمرهم من الأعمال بما يطيقون قالوا:إنا لسنا كهيئتك يا رسول الله إن الله قد غفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر فيغضب حتى يعرف الغضب فى وجهه ثم
يقول : ((إن أتقاكم وأعلمكم بالله أنا))
صحيح البخارى كتاب الإيمان..باب قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ((أنا أعلمكم بالله))

نعم سنعمل العقل فالإسلام هو الذى يدعونا لذلك لا أنتم..لكن لن نغلب العقل على النص..فالنص أصل والعقل فرع..والرسول إنسان ولكنه أوحى إليه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَاسْتَقِيمُوا إِلَيْهِ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوهُ وَوَيْلٌ لِّلْمُشْرِكِينَ))
الآية 6 من سورة فصلت


وما توفيقى إلا بالله والحمد لله رب العالمين 
وشكرا لكل من كان له سبب مباشر أو غير مباشر فى جعلى أفكر فى كتابة هذا الموضوع
وكل من إستعرت بعض جمله أو أفكاره من بعض المواضيع أخص بالذكر:
فاضل..أستاذ سيد جعيتم..قلب مصر..جيهان محمد على..ابن طيبة..شعاع من نور

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي الكريم..أحمد ناصر

جزاك الله خيراً..حقيقي دي الكلمة الأقدر على الوفاء بحق الطرح..

لأنه البعض شاف انه استنتاجات العقل المخلوق هي أجدى و أقرب من إتباع أوامر الخالق..الحقيقة بتوجه للشخصيات دي بتساؤل..طيب لو العقل ما اقتنعش بأمر من الأوامر الإلهية..ايه الموقف دلوقتي؟؟؟

أذكر فيما أذكر موضوع نزل هنا في المناقشات لعضوة بتتساءل لو كان من العدل و الإنسانية قتل المرتد على أساس انه ده حد الردة...و انه المرتد ده انسان له عقل و ممكن يختار الدين الأقوم ليه و هو اللي هيتحمل تبعات اختياره ده..
التساؤل ده كان بينطرح في الوقت اللي فيه قتل المرتد رحمة و رأفة بيه من رب العالمين...عشان ميدنسش قلبه بالباطل بعد ما شاف الحق حتى لو كان مش فاهم و مش مقتنع بسبب اقامة الحد عليه..لأن عقله مش قادر يقتنع انه له رب أقرب و أرحم بيه و أخوف عليه من نفسه..آدي العقل..

بيتغر البعض بمقدراته العقلية و نعمة العقل على اعتبار انها القدرة على التمييز بين الحق و الباطل..طيب..أنا عندي سؤال..
هل العقل ده يقدر يوصل لأبعد من اللي ممكن تدركه الحواس؟؟للي ورا اللي بتشوفه العين أو تقراه..أو تسمعه الأذن؟؟

العقل مهما كان هيفضل محدود بالجسم البشري اللي بيحتويه..بقصوره و عجزه عن فهم كتير و غباؤه في أحيان كتير..هيفضل جزء من الكيان القاصر ده مهما علي و مهما تخيل صاحبه انه بعد بيه عن الهوى..ربنا اداهوله جوهرة عشان يميز بيه الصح و يتبعه و الخطأ و يتجنبه...و في الآخر عليه كفره أو إيمانه..

سؤال تاني بيفرض نفسه..للعاملين بالنصوص القرآنية فقط المنكرين للسنة..
مين اللي قال انه العشاء 4 ركعات؟؟و انه المغرب 3 ركعات؟؟جه منين التفصيل؟؟؟
قصة الخلق و ما جاء فيها..من أين جاء التفصيل فيها؟؟
الحج و كيفيته..؟؟؟
تلاوة آية الكرسي كحرز من الشياطين؟؟
حديث الأعقاب..و حديث الثوب..و اللي ترتب عليهم من ثواب أو عقوبة..و غيرهم من الأحاديث اللي بتترتب عليها مثوبات أو عقوبات..

تفاصيل كتير جداً ميستعنيش الموضوع هنا عشان أسأل فيها منكري دور السنة النبوية..يا ترى عرفناها منين التفاصيل دي؟؟و ايه موقف المسلم لو تجاهلها..و ازاي يعبد ربنا من غيرها..هو المفروض اننا بنعبد ربنا كما يحب أن يعبد ولا كما نحب نحن أن نعبده ؟؟..

يا ترى هو العقل استنتج لوحديه كده انه الفجر ركعتين.. وانه الوقوف بعرفات هو ركن الحج الأساسي؟؟؟؟

ربنا سبحانه و تعالى بيقول :"آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه و المؤمنون كل آمن بالله و ملائكته و كتبه و رسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله و قالوا سمعنا و أطعنا  غفرانك ربنا و إليك المصير"

في غزوة أحد..لما خالف 50 من الرماة أوامر الرسول و نزلوا جمعوا الغنيمة..قتل المسلمون..و كاد الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام أن يقتل...لولا فضل الله و رحمته..

ما بالك بشخص بينادي بتجاهل سنته أساساً..يا ترى حال الأمة و قتها هيبقى شكله إيه بخلاف شكلها المؤسف الحالي بسبب معصيته و الحيد عن أوامر الله سبحانه و تعالى و سنته عليه الصلاة و السلام؟؟

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..

ربنا يرحمنا يارب من شر الفتن و يجعلنا من المتبعين لا المبتدعين يارب آمين..

قد تكون لي عودة..

جزاك الله خيراً أ.أحمد..و بعتذر لحضرتك عن التطويل..

تحياتي و تقديري.

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> أخي الكريم..أحمد ناصر
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً..حقيقي دي الكلمة الأقدر على الوفاء بحق الطرح..
> 
> *


وجزاك الله الخير كله أختى الفاضلة شعاع من نور




> *
> 
> 
> لأنه البعض شاف انه استنتاجات العقل المخلوق هي أجدى و أقرب من إتباع أوامر الخالق..الحقيقة بتوجه للشخصيات دي بتساؤل..طيب لو العقل ما اقتنعش بأمر من الأوامر الإلهية..ايه الموقف دلوقتي؟؟؟
> 
> *


إذا إختلفت طرق التفكير بين العقول فى مسألة تخص الدين يكون النص هو الفيصل ..لو أخذنا لحم الخنزير كمثال..لو أثبت العلم أو قدم ضمانات تفيد بأن لحم الخنزير له فؤائد صحية كثيرة وغير ضار بالمرة..هل سيجعل ذلك من لحم الخنزير حلال؟
بالطبع لا لإن النص قاطع وهو الأصل..والإستثناء أن أتناول هذا اللحم مضطرا غير باغ ولا عاد فى حالات إستثنائية لا يمكن أن تعد كأصول بالمرة..والحمد لله أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أحل لنا الطيبات التى فيها مصلحتنا وحرم علينا الخبائث التى تجلب علينا الأضرار




> *
> .لأن عقله مش قادر يقتنع انه له رب أقرب و أرحم بيه و أخوف عليه من نفسه..آدي العقل..
> 
> *


هنا مربط الفرس..فالله أقرب لعباده من حبل الوريد..والله أنزل الكتاب والحكمة..يقول دعاة اتحرير العقل من النص بأن الحكمة هىالعقل..وأقول بأنها العمل بما أنزل الله فى الكتاب




> *
> 
> بيتغر البعض بمقدراته العقلية و نعمة العقل على اعتبار انها القدرة على التمييز بين الحق و الباطل..طيب..أنا عندي سؤال..
> هل العقل ده يقدر يوصل لأبعد من اللي ممكن تدركه الحواس؟؟للي ورا اللي بتشوفه العين أو تقراه..أو تسمعه الأذن؟؟
> 
> العقل مهما كان هيفضل محدود بالجسم البشري اللي بيحتويه..بقصوره و عجزه عن فهم كتير و غباؤه في أحيان كتير..هيفضل جزء من الكيان القاصر ده مهما علي و مهما تخيل صاحبه انه بعد بيه عن الهوى..ربنا اداهوله جوهرة عشان يميز بيه الصح و يتبعه و الخطأ و يتجنبه...و في الآخر عليه كفره أو إيمانه..
> 
> *


لو كان الدين بالعقل فقط لكان المسح على باطن الخف لا على ظاهره..هكذا قال على بن أبى طالب الذى أوتى حكمة العمل بالكتاب والسنة..فباطن الخف هو الذى يلامس التراب والأرض..ولكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمسح أعلى الخف..
فمن أنكر أمر من أوامر الله أو أنكر سنة رسول الله فهل نعده من المؤمنين؟




> *
> أخي الكريم..أحمد ناصر
> 
> سؤال تاني بيفرض نفسه..للعاملين بالنصوص القرآنية فقط المنكرين للسنة..
> مين اللي قال انه العشاء 4 ركعات؟؟و انه المغرب 3 ركعات؟؟جه منين التفصيل؟؟؟
> قصة الخلق و ما جاء فيها..من أين جاء التفصيل فيها؟؟
> الحج و كيفيته..؟؟؟
> تلاوة آية الكرسي كحرز من الشياطين؟؟
> حديث الأعقاب..و حديث الثوب..و اللي ترتب عليهم من ثواب أو عقوبة..و غيرهم من الأحاديث اللي بتترتب عليها مثوبات أو عقوبات..
> ...


أحسنت يا أختى الفاضلة
 أمر مباشر من رب العالمين :ما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فأنتهوا
هل هناك ما هو أوضح من هذا؟أمر واضح وضوح الشمس..ولكن واحد من دعاة العقل يمكن أن يغمض عينيه فى وهج النهار..فيعمل عقله ويقول:أنا لا أرى إلا ظلاما فإما أن الشمس لم تطلع أو أن اليل قد جن..
والحقيقة بأن الشمس بازغة وأنه هو الذى جن..



> *
> 
> 
> ربنا يرحمنا يارب من شر الفتن و يجعلنا من المتبعين لا المبتدعين يارب آمين..
> 
> 
> *


آمين يا رب




> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قد تكون لي عودة..
> 
> 
> *


مرحبا بك فى كل وقت



> *
> 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً أ.أحمد..و بعتذر لحضرتك عن التطويل..
> 
> تحياتي و تقديري.
> 
> *


وجزاك الخير وكله ولا داعى للأسف فحضورك كان مميز..
ولك كل التحية والتقدير
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
 :f2:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
أحييك أخي الحبيب احمد ناصر على هذه التوزيعة الرائعة للموضوع وأحيي كل من كان ملهماً لك لكتابته
فعلاً دفعت بالقارئ لأن يفكر فيما يحوي موضوعك من رؤية
يحضرني كلمات للشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي رحمه الله كان قالها في لقاء
"اللي بيصنع مكنه بيصنع لها كتالوج عشان يشغلها صح ومتعطلش ، أهو القرآن هو الكتالوج بتاع الإنسان ولازم يرجع له عشان ميعطلش"

هؤلاء المأجورين والمنتفعين ممن أنكروا سنة الرسول واشتغلوا بالقرآن فقط يعبثون بعقول البسطاء أو ضعاف الإيمان ليتخذوا منهم اتباع لهم ومن اتبعهم هو من سيخسر في النهاية
كيف والقرآن نفسة أقر بسنة الرسول :

(وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا)  [الحشر: 7]
(مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللهَ وَمَن تَوَلَّى فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا) [النساء: 80]،
(  لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآَخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللهَ كَثِيرًا) [الأحزاب: 21]
(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الأمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآَخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً ) [النساء: 59]

عن عبد الله بن عمرو -رضي الله عنهما- قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني) [70]
وقال ابن حجر في شرح هذا الحديث (المراد بالسنة الطريقة، لا التي تقابل الفرض والرغبة عن الشيء الإعراض عنه إلى غيره ، والمراد: من ترك طريقتي وأخذ بطريقة غيري فليس مني) [71]. 

عجبني جداً الاختصار ده :




			
				نعم سنعمل العقل فالإسلام هو الذى يدعونا لذلك لا أنتم..لكن لن نغلب العقل على النص..فالنص أصل والعقل فرع..والرسول إنسان ولكنه أوحى إليه
			
		

فعلاً العقل والتدبر للنص في قرآن الله وسنة رسوله هما الأساس
(وَبِالْحَقِّ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ وَبِالْحَقِّ نَزَلَ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا مُبَشِّراً وَنَذِيرا * وَقُرْآناً فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنْزِيلاً) (الاسراء:105-106)
(أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا) [سورة محمد: 24]
(كَذَلِكَ يُبيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) (سورة البقرة : 219)

==============
مقالة عجبتني للشيخ / فيصل بن علي البعداني لقيتها مرتبطة بالموضوع اتمنى تلقي عليها نظرة :
http://www.quranway.net/index.aspx?function=item&id=864

الشكر لله أن وفقك لكتابة هذه التوليفة المتميزة ..
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك على الطرح المميز سيدى الكريم
الحقيقة قبل الاسترسال فى الموضوع المطروح احب اذكر شئ اعتقد انك لم يسعفك الوقت لتحضره داخل المنتدى هنا
حيث اننا هنا كمنتدى يتحدث باسم اهل السنة ولا يرضى بغير ذلك الموقف بديلا  الا اننا  فوجئنا بسيل من الاعضاء الجدد الذين توافدوا تباعا وبانتظام  من دعاة اعمال العقل هؤلاء وممن يريدون تغليب العقل على النص والمنطق على  العقيدة 
والحق هؤلاء  (قرفونا وطهقونا وخنقونا)من هذا المنطق الساذج الذى اتبعوه والذى اتخذوا منه منبرا يقفون به امام الدين
فالبعض قد صعد باسم تجديد الدين والاخر قد صعد باسم تطور الدين وذاكر قد  انتفش وانتعش باسم تقويم الدين
وليته يعرف من يحتاج الى التقويم والتطوير والتجديد سيرتاح كثيرا ويريح عقول وقلوب المشبَّهين كثيرا من اللغط بالعقيدة والدين
هاذكر لك قصة حدثت لى مع احد الزملاء بالجامعة
من فترة  تابعت انا وهو برنامج علمى على قناة ناشيونال جيوجرافيك بيتكلم عن القوى الروحانية للانسان وانه ممكن يسخر الكون حواليها  سواء بأنه يطير او  ان جسمه ما يتأثرش بالمحيطات اللى حواليه  وزميلى دا ما كملش الحلقة ويا سبحان الله على القدر  اكملت الحلقة اللى فى نهايتها كان كشف لكل هذا الزيف والنصب ,قابلته فى اليوم التالى وتكلمت انا وهو ووجد انى تابعت الحلقة وبدأ يسرد لى عن احلامه وطموحاته فى الطيران فى الهواء  وانه بدأ البارحة بالتمرينات الروحية :hey:  طبعا والتى ستوفر له طيرانا آمنا بل اكثر امانا من البوينج737  
ظللنا فى شد وجذب حول هذه المنظومة والتى لما تنتهى الا  بمقولة جميلة لاحد الزملاء(سيبه لحد ما يطير ويقع على جدور رقبته ساعتها هايعرف ان العقل ساعات بيخرف).
دعاة إعمال العقل فقط  لا يعملون عقولهم قط ,فإعمال العقل له ضوابط ونواهى وحدود يجب ان يتوقف امامها وينتهى عندها
والبعض من هؤلاء يجد فى طريقه هذا ملاذا للهروب من التكاليف والعبادات بل العقائد  فى قولها اعقلها فقط وتوكل  ومش بيفتكر ان العقل دا ياما خلاه يشتم واحد وياما خلاه يضرب تانى وياما خلاه يشرب الخمور ويسرق ويزنى ويقتل و ينصب ويرتشى , وينسى ان  للنص  احكام راسخة يجب ان  تزول عندها العقول وتنتهى عن التفكير فيها العلماء ,ولتسأل احدهم عن الروح فيعجز فتذكر له قول الله عز وجل(ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من امر ربى وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا)
وهاخدك برضه فى اتجاه تانى
اللى بيعمل النص دون العقل  هذا ايضا من الجاحدين بما آتاه الله من فضله 
فالاول انكر ما اتاه الله من براهين واغتر بعقله فاورثه المهالك
والثانى  جحد بنعمة الله فى عقله فلم يعرف للايمان حلاوة ولا للدين حبا وشغفا وشوقا لزيادة الايمان فيه
وكلاهما باطل على تلك الامانة العظيمة 
وكلاهما انكر اوامر الله
فالله يقول
( ان فى ذلك لعبرة لاولى الالباب)
ندعو الله ان يقينا فتنهم وان يجعلنا من العادلين والمعتدلين
جزاك الله خيرا
فى امان الله
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الحبيب احمد ناصر
هكذا  يكون الرد في سهولة و يسر و بعيدا عن التعبيرات المعقدة 
و ان كانت ظروف قاهرة منعتني من كتابة موضوع عن العقلانيين و القرانيين و غيرهم ممن يسعون الي اعمال العقل حتي مع النصوص الدالة دلالة قطعية علي بعض الاحكام  و لم يكتفوا بالايات الظنية الدلالة التي قد تحتمل اكثر من معني الا اني اري في موضوعك هذا النواة التي نستطيع من خلالها الرد علي هؤلاء 

دعني اشاركك ما طرحت و اشارك اختنا الفاضلة شعاع من نور ما طرحت من اسئلة
و لتناول نقطة السنة النبوية كمصدر ثاني من مصادر التشريع الاسلامي فالسنة النبوية المطهرة شارحة للقران الكريم مكملة له و كل كلام النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم في سياق الأحكام الشرعية هو وحي من الله تعالى بدون خلاف قال الله تعالى : "وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى (3) إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى (4) عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى (5) ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى)(سورة النجم). 
هؤلاء الذين ينكرون السنة النبوية و يريدون اعمال العقل في النصوص القرانية نذكر لهم احاديث رسولنا المعصوم صلي الله عليه و سلم عن خروجهم ذات يوم و انهم سيقولون ما يتقولون و  بعد قراءتهم لهذه الاحاديث ادعوهم ليجلسوا و انفسهم و يروا ان كانوا علي خطأ او علي صواب
فعن المقدام بن معد يكرب الكندي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يوشك الرجل متكئا على أريكته يحدث بحديث من حديثي فيقول بيننا وبينكم كتاب الله عز وجل ما وجدنا فيه من حلال استحللناه وما وجدنا فيه من حرام حرمناه ألا وإن ما حرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ما حرم الله ) (رواه ابن ماجة، والألباني في صحيح تخريج المشكاة). 
وفي رواية أخرى عن الْمِقْدَامِ بْنِ مَعْدِ يكَرِبَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أَنَّهُ قَالَ « أَلاَ إِنِّى أُوتِيتُ الْكِتَابَ وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ أَلاَ يُوشِكُ رَجُلٌ شَبْعَانُ عَلَى أَرِيكَتِهِ يَقُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ فَمَا وَجَدْتُمْ فِيهِ مِنْ حَلاَلٍ فَأَحِلُّوهُ وَمَا وَجَدْتُمْ فِيهِ مِنْ حَرَامٍ فَحَرِّمُوهُ أَلاَ لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ لَحْمُ الْحِمَارِ الأَهْلِىِّ وَلاَ كُلُّ ذِى نَابٍ مِنَ السَّبُعِ وَلاَ لُقَطَةُ مُعَاهِدٍ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَسْتَغْنِىَ عَنْهَا صَاحِبُهَا وَمَنْ نَزَلَ بِقَوْمٍ فَعَلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَقْرُوهُ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَقْرُوهُ فَلَهُ أَنْ يُعْقِبَهُمْ بِمِثْلِ قِرَاهُ )(سنن أبي دواد ـ باب لزوم السنة ـ الجزء13 ـ 324). 

هذا بعض كلامنا للقرانيين

اما للعقلانيين فذلك حديث يحتاج الي مداخلة قد تطول

زادك الله من علمه و من فضله اخي الحبيب احمد

و زاد اختنا الفاضلة شعاع من نور من علمه و فضله

و اشكر لك وضعك لهذه النواة و ندعو الله ان يوفقنا في الرد علي العقلانيين و نحوهم*

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ الفاضل / أحمد ناصر...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا من دعاة العقل, وأرى أن العقل والفطرة والغريزة أصل, وأن القرآن والدين كله تطبيق.
لدي استعداد لتقبل ما تقوله وأرجو أن يكون لديك استعداد لتقبل ما أقوله.
قبل البدء في النقاش يجب أن تعرف لي هذه الكلمات تعريفاً منطقياً,أي التعريف الجامع المانع, لكي نتحدث نحن الإثنين عن أمر واحد لا أن أتحدث أنا عن شيء وتقصد أنت شيئاً آخر, عليك بتعريف كل من:
العقل, الفطرة, الغريزة, الأصل , التطبيق. إذا اتفقنا على تعريف واحد لهذه الأمور فسنبدأ النقاش,أما إذا اختلفنا في التعريف فكيف تتحدث عن أمر وأنا أتحدث عن أمر آخر ونريد أن يتفق الأمران في الصفات؟.أرجو أن يتسم نقاشنا بالهدوء, ويمكنك أن تعتبرني ضالاً يبحث عن الهداية.

----------


## الغريب41عام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احسنت احسن الله اليك
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## طائر الشرق

> عليك بتعريف كل من:
> العقل, الفطرة, الغريزة, الأصل , التطبيق


تلك الامور فلسفية لن تفيد النقاش فى شئ بالمناسبة
هالنقاش على ما اعتقد وارجو  يهدف الى اعطاء العقل والمنطق فرصة بعد النصوص الثابتة التى لا تحتاج لشك او لزلزلة من دعاة العقل والجهل هؤلاء الذين يريدون ان يهمشوا ما اتى النص من اجل إعمال عقل  قاصر  اضل الانسان كثيرا واورده المهالك لانه لم يتبع النص الربانى

----------


## oo7

انا شايف ان النص هو اللى بيقود العقل الى الصواب بشرط اتباع النص بشكل صحيح
وان اعمال العقل وحده قد يقود الى الصواب او الى الخطأ
ولو اعملنا العقل فى كل شىء لكان المسح اسفل الخف وليس اعلاه

اردت فقط تسجيل متابعة
ولى عودة معكم ان شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أحييك أخي الحبيب احمد ناصر على هذه التوزيعة الرائعة للموضوع وأحيي كل من كان ملهماً لك لكتابته
> فعلاً دفعت بالقارئ لأن يفكر فيما يحوي موضوعك من رؤية


أهلا بحبيبى وأخى هشام باشا
حياك الله أخى الحبيب..شكر الله لك



> يحضرني كلمات للشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي رحمه الله كان قالها في لقاء
> "اللي بيصنع مكنه بيصنع لها كتالوج عشان يشغلها صح ومتعطلش ، أهو القرآن هو الكتالوج بتاع الإنسان ولازم يرجع له عشان ميعطلش"


رحم الله الشيخ الشعراوى
إجتمعت على حبه الناس..وإن لم يسلم من هجوم بعض المغرضين والحاقدين..



> هؤلاء المأجورين والمنتفعين ممن أنكروا سنة الرسول واشتغلوا بالقرآن فقط يعبثون بعقول البسطاء أو ضعاف الإيمان ليتخذوا منهم اتباع لهم ومن اتبعهم هو من سيخسر في النهاية
> كيف والقرآن نفسة أقر بسنة الرسول :
> (وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا)  [الحشر: 7]
> (مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللهَ وَمَن تَوَلَّى فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا) [النساء: 80]،
> (  لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآَخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللهَ كَثِيرًا) [الأحزاب: 21]
> (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الأمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآَخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً ) [النساء: 59]
> عن عبد الله بن عمرو -رضي الله عنهما- قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني) [70]
> وقال ابن حجر في شرح هذا الحديث (المراد بالسنة الطريقة، لا التي تقابل الفرض والرغبة عن الشيء الإعراض عنه إلى غيره ، والمراد: من ترك طريقتي وأخذ بطريقة غيري فليس مني) [71].


صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
خير من مشى على الأرض
والذى إصطفاه ربه وإجتباه
وأرسله إلينا بالدين الكامل والنعمة التامة
ثم تجد من يقول بأنه أفهم للدين من رسول الله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله



> عجبني جداً الاختصار ده (نعم سنعمل العقل فالإسلام هو الذى يدعونا لذلك لا أنتم..لكن لن نغلب العقل على النص..فالنص أصل والعقل فرع..والرسول إنسان ولكنه أوحى إليه))
> 
> 
> فعلاً العقل والتدبر للنص في قرآن الله وسنة رسوله هما الأساس
> (وَبِالْحَقِّ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ وَبِالْحَقِّ نَزَلَ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا مُبَشِّراً وَنَذِيرا * وَقُرْآناً فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنْزِيلاً) (الاسراء:105-106)
> (أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا) [سورة محمد: 24]
> (كَذَلِكَ يُبيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) (سورة البقرة : 219)


سبحان الله أخى الحبيب
الإسلام دين التفكر والتدبر والتأمل 
لا دين الجمود التخلف والرجعية كما يريد أن يصوره المغرضون
ولكنهم يريدون أن يقلبون الحقائق 



> مقالة عجبتني للشيخ / فيصل بن علي البعداني لقيتها مرتبطة بالموضوع اتمنى تلقي عليها نظرة :
> http://www.quranway.net/index.aspx?function=item&id=864
> 
> الشكر لله أن وفقك لكتابة هذه التوليفة المتميزة ..


قرأت المقالة وإحتفظت بنسخة منها على جهازى
فشكرا لك أخى الحبيب هشام
نفع الله بك
وأرجو ألا تحرمنى من إطلالاتك العذبة
وجزيل الشكر لك
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك على الطرح المميز سيدى الكريم
> الحقيقة قبل الاسترسال فى الموضوع المطروح احب اذكر شئ اعتقد انك لم يسعفك الوقت لتحضره داخل المنتدى هنا
> حيث اننا هنا كمنتدى يتحدث باسم اهل السنة ولا يرضى بغير ذلك الموقف بديلا  الا اننا  فوجئنا بسيل من الاعضاء الجدد الذين توافدوا تباعا وبانتظام  من دعاة اعمال العقل هؤلاء وممن يريدون تغليب العقل على النص والمنطق على  العقيدة والحق هؤلاء  (قرفونا وطهقونا وخنقونا)من هذا المنطق الساذج الذى اتبعوه والذى اتخذوا منه منبرا يقفون به امام الدين
> فالبعض قد صعد باسم تجديد الدين والاخر قد صعد باسم تطور الدين وذاكر قد  انتفش وانتعش باسم تقويم الدين وليته يعرف من يحتاج الى التقويم والتطوير والتجديد سيرتاح كثيرا ويريح عقول وقلوب المشبَّهين كثيرا من اللغط بالعقيدة والدين


أخى الحبيب طائر الشرق
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
إعمال العقل لا مشكلة فيه..أما تغليب العقل على النص فهو المشكلة الكبرى
فالتجديد لا يكون فى الدين هذه مغالطة كبرى ومقولة باطلة..فدين الله تام وكامل ولا يصيبه القدم والبلى..
وكذلك التجديد لا يكون فى الفهم الدينى فالرسول أعلمنا بالله وأفهمنا للشرع..
إنما التجديد يكون فى الخطاب الدينى ..



> من فترة  تابعت انا وهو برنامج علمى على قناة ناشيونال جيوجرافيك بيتكلم عن القوى الروحانية للانسان وانه ممكن يسخر الكون حواليها  سواء بأنه يطير او  ان جسمه ما يتأثرش بالمحيطات اللى حواليه  وزميلى دا ما كملش الحلقة ويا سبحان الله على القدر  اكملت الحلقة اللى فى نهايتها كان كشف لكل هذا الزيف والنصب ,قابلته فى اليوم التالى وتكلمت انا وهو ووجد انى تابعت الحلقة وبدأ يسرد لى عن احلامه وطموحاته فى الطيران فى الهواء  وانه بدأ البارحة بالتمرينات الروحية طبعا والتى ستوفر له طيرانا آمنا بل اكثر امانا من البوينج737  
> [ظللنا فى شد وجذب حول هذه المنظومة والتى لما تنتهى الا  بمقولة جميلة لاحد الزملاء(سيبه لحد ما يطير ويقع على جدور رقبته ساعتها هايعرف ان العقل ساعات بيخرف)
> [


العقل نعمة من الله أنعم بها على الإنسان
وأرسل إليه بالرسل وأنزل عليهم الكتب السماوية حتى تكون نبراس وضوء تهتدى به العقول
العقول المتخبطة هى تلك التى لا تريد أن تسلك الطريق الواضح المنير فتتخبط وتتعثر فى الأنفاق المظلمة التى تنتهى بهاوية سحيقة..صاحبك أساء إستخدام عقله فإعتبر أن الأوهام حقائق!!وهل هناك أكثر من ذلك خدعة يمكن أن يخدع بها الإنسان نفسه؟



> دعاة إعمال العقل فقط  لا يعملون عقولهم قط ,فإعمال العقل له ضوابط ونواهى وحدود يجب ان يتوقف امامها وينتهى عندها
> [والبعض من هؤلاء يجد فى طريقه هذا ملاذا للهروب من التكاليف والعبادات بل العقائد  فى قولها اعقلها فقط وتوكل  ومش بيفتكر ان العقل دا ياما خلاه يشتم واحد وياما خلاه يضرب تانى وياما خلاه يشرب الخمور ويسرق ويزنى ويقتل و ينصب ويرتشى , وينسى ان  للنص  احكام راسخة يجب ان  تزول عندها العقول وتنتهى عن التفكير فيها العلماء ,ولتسأل احدهم عن الروح فيعجز فتذكر له قول الله عز وجل(ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من امر ربى وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلاوهاخدك برضه فى اتجاه تانى اللى بيعمل النص دون العقل  هذا ايضا من الجاحدين بما آتاه الله من فضله فالاول انكر ما اتاه الله من براهين واغتر بعقله فاورثه المهالك
> [والثانى  جحد بنعمة الله فى عقله فلم يعرف للايمان حلاوة ولا للدين حبا وشغفا وشوقا لزيادة الايمان فيه وكلاهما باطل على تلك الامانة العظيمة 
> [وكلاهما انكر اوامر الله
> [فالله يقول
>  ان فى ذلك لعبرة لاولى الالباب
> [ندعو الله ان يقينا فتنهم وان يجعلنا من العادلين والمعتدلين
> [جزاك الله خيرا
> [فى امان الله


أخى الحبيب طائر الشرق
إن أعمل أحدهم عقله ليجد لنفسه عذر ومبرر يسقط التكاليف الشرعية ويعربد ويعيث فسادا فلا عقل له..
ولا محل من الإعراب لمنكر أوامر الله
إن هذه الفتن التى يريدون أن يوقعوا فيها غيرهم تتطلب منا وقفة هادئة وغير متشنجة فى مواجهة تلك الأفكار المسمومة والمغرضة..وذلك بدفع الحجة بالحجة..والدليل بالدليل..فإن كانت المناقشة عبارة عن جدل عقيم لا طائل منه أو تبادل للشتائم والسباب..فالإعراض هنا يكون أوفق وأمثل..
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك الجميلة
كل الشكر لك 
حفظك الله ورعاك
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *اخي الحبيب احمد ناصر
> هكذا  يكون الرد في سهولة و يسر و بعيدا عن التعبيرات المعقدة 
> و ان كانت ظروف قاهرة منعتني من كتابة موضوع عن العقلانيين و القرانيين و غيرهم ممن يسعون الي اعمال العقل حتي مع النصوص الدالة دلالة قطعية علي بعض الاحكام  و لم يكتفوا بالايات الظنية الدلالة التي قد تحتمل اكثر من معني الا اني اري في موضوعك هذا النواة التي نستطيع من خلالها الرد علي هؤلاء 
> 
> *


أخى الحبيب ابن طيبة
يسعدنى تواجدك وحضورك 
وأنتظر كل مساهماتك الجميلة لثراء الموضوع
قالوا أن الحق أبلج والباطل لجلج يلف ويدور لتحوير أبسط الحقائق وهو يرتدى ثوب التكلف والإصطناع من أجل إكساب نفسه هالة من الوقار الزائف..والدين يسر..لأنه يسير الفهم وغير معقد..ولأنه ييسر على العباد حياتهم بإتباع تكاليفه وتعاليمه



> *
> دعني اشاركك ما طرحت و اشارك اختنا الفاضلة شعاع من نور ما طرحت من اسئلة
> و لتناول نقطة السنة النبوية كمصدر ثاني من مصادر التشريع الاسلامي فالسنة النبوية المطهرة شارحة للقران الكريم مكملة له و كل كلام النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم في سياق الأحكام الشرعية هو وحي من الله تعالى بدون خلاف قال الله تعالى : "وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى (3) إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى (4) عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى (5) ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى)(سورة النجم). 
> هؤلاء الذين ينكرون السنة النبوية و يريدون اعمال العقل في النصوص القرانية نذكر لهم احاديث رسولنا المعصوم صلي الله عليه و سلم عن خروجهم ذات يوم و انهم سيقولون ما يتقولون و  بعد قراءتهم لهذه الاحاديث ادعوهم ليجلسوا و انفسهم و يروا ان كانوا علي خطأ او علي صواب
> فعن المقدام بن معد يكرب الكندي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يوشك الرجل متكئا على أريكته يحدث بحديث من حديثي فيقول بيننا وبينكم كتاب الله عز وجل ما وجدنا فيه من حلال استحللناه وما وجدنا فيه من حرام حرمناه ألا وإن ما حرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ما حرم الله ) (رواه ابن ماجة، والألباني في صحيح تخريج المشكاة). 
> وفي رواية أخرى عن الْمِقْدَامِ بْنِ مَعْدِ يكَرِبَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أَنَّهُ قَالَ « أَلاَ إِنِّى أُوتِيتُ الْكِتَابَ وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ أَلاَ يُوشِكُ رَجُلٌ شَبْعَانُ عَلَى أَرِيكَتِهِ يَقُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ فَمَا وَجَدْتُمْ فِيهِ مِنْ حَلاَلٍ فَأَحِلُّوهُ وَمَا وَجَدْتُمْ فِيهِ مِنْ حَرَامٍ فَحَرِّمُوهُ أَلاَ لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ لَحْمُ الْحِمَارِ الأَهْلِىِّ وَلاَ كُلُّ ذِى نَابٍ مِنَ السَّبُعِ وَلاَ لُقَطَةُ مُعَاهِدٍ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَسْتَغْنِىَ عَنْهَا صَاحِبُهَا وَمَنْ نَزَلَ بِقَوْمٍ فَعَلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَقْرُوهُ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَقْرُوهُ فَلَهُ أَنْ يُعْقِبَهُمْ بِمِثْلِ قِرَاهُ )(سنن أبي دواد ـ باب لزوم السنة ـ الجزء13 ـ 324). 
> 
> هذا بعض كلامنا للقرانيين
> 
> *


الحقيقة بأن من يدعى بأن القرآن وحده هو مصدر التشريع فينكر السنة يصطدم بآيات القرآن التى تأمر بإتباع الرسول وطاعته..فهم يلجأون لعدة طرق مختلفة كالقدح فى الصحابة..ونزع صفة القدسية عن الاحاديث النبوية..ثم محاولة إقناعنا بأن كل أفعال الرسول هى أفعال إنسانية يمكن محاكمتها أو التعديل فيها..ثم إعلاء قيمة العقل على سمو النصوص القرآنية..
وعندما توجه لأحدهم سؤال مباشر تجده يلف ويدور ويراوغ..أو تجده يضع قاعدة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان ويجادلك على ضوء تلك القاعدة العقيمة..فتقول له قال الله وقال الرسول وهذا هديهم   فيقول لك قال عقلى وهدانى تفكيرى



> *اما للعقلانيين فذلك حديث يحتاج الي مداخلة قد تطول
> 
> زادك الله من علمه و من فضله اخي الحبيب احمد
> 
> و زاد اختنا الفاضلة شعاع من نور من علمه و فضله
> 
> و اشكر لك وضعك لهذه النواة و ندعو الله ان يوفقنا في الرد علي العقلانيين و نحوهم*


أخى الحبيب إبن طيبة
وأنا فى إنتظار مداخلتك وفى إنتظارك
شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ الفاضل / أحمد ناصر...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> .


أخى الفاضل د.أبو المكارم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



> أنا من دعاة العقل, وأرى أن العقل والفطرة والغريزة أصل, وأن القرآن والدين كله تطبيق.
> لدي استعداد لتقبل ما تقوله وأرجو أن يكون لديك استعداد لتقبل ما أقوله.
> .


أكون كاذبا إن قلت لك بأننى على إستعداد لتقبل ما تقوله..فأنا أقول بعكس ما تقوله..بأن الأصل هو النص والدين لا العقل والفطرة والغريزة
لكننى مستعد أن أتقبلك كشخص..أقرأ فكركبكل هدوء وأفكر فيه بلا تشنج ولكن ذلك سيكون بناء على ضوء خلفيتى وقناعتى..أقتنع بالجانب الصائب فيه وأرفض ما أراه خطأ..



> قبل البدء في النقاش يجب أن تعرف لي هذه الكلمات تعريفاً منطقياً,أي التعريف الجامع المانع, لكي نتحدث نحن الإثنين عن أمر واحد لا أن أتحدث أنا عن شيء وتقصد أنت شيئاً آخر, عليك بتعريف كل من:
> العقل, الفطرة, الغريزة, الأصل , التطبيق. إذا اتفقنا على تعريف واحد لهذه الأمور فسنبدأ النقاش,أما إذا اختلفنا في التعريف فكيف تتحدث عن أمر وأنا أتحدث عن أمر آخر ونريد أن يتفق الأمران في الصفات؟.أرجو أن يتسم نقاشنا بالهدوء, ويمكنك أن تعتبرني ضالاً يبحث عن الهداية.


ولماذا لا تنناقش أولا فى التعريفات..فربما نختلف فى تلك التعريفات ولكن ذلك لا يكون مدعاة لإجهاض الحوار فى أوله
بل سحاول كل منا أولا أن يفهم ما هو تعريف الثانى لتلك المسميات..
تفضل سيادتك وأبدأ وستجدنى إن شاء الله من الصابرين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> احسنت احسن الله اليك
> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


أخى الحبيب الغريب
أحسن الله إليك 
أشكرك على مشاركتك وتشجعيك
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير كله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا شايف ان النص هو اللى بيقود العقل الى الصواب بشرط اتباع النص بشكل صحيح
> وان اعمال العقل وحده قد يقود الى الصواب او الى الخطأ
> ولو اعملنا العقل فى كل شىء لكان المسح اسفل الخف وليس اعلاه
> 
> اردت فقط تسجيل متابعة
> ولى عودة معكم ان شاء الله


أخى الحبيب مصطفى
بارك الله فيك
أحسنت أحسن الله إليك
وفى إنتظار عودتك على أحر من الجمر
 :f2:

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد ناصر..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر لك أدبك وحسن خلقك, ويسعدني أن نتبادل النقاش,وسأبدأ بالتعليق على عبارتك بخصوص النقاش.



> أكون كاذبا إن قلت لك بأننى على إستعداد لتقبل ما تقوله..فأنا أقول بعكس ما تقوله..بأن الأصل هو النص والدين لا العقل والفطرة والغريزة
> لكننى مستعد أن أتقبلك كشخص..أقرأ فكرك بكل هدوء وأفكر فيه بلا تشنج ولكن ذلك سيكون بناء على ضوء خلفيتى وقناعتى..أقتنع بالجانب الصائب فيه وأرفض ما أراه خطأ..


إن الهدف من  النقاش ليس إقناع الآخر بوجهة النظر بل مجرد إيضاح وجهة نظر كل طرف للآخر, ثم على كل طرف أن يقبل أو لا يقبل ما يتبناه الطرف الآخر.
ومجرد تساؤل: ما هو الأساس أو المرجعية التي ستحكم بها على كلامي بالصواب أو بالخطأ؟
أما موضوع التعريف المنطقي للأمور فهو أساس التفاهم بين البشر, فليس من المنطقي أن يتحدث طرف عن كلمة كتاب والآخر يفهم أن كلمة كتاب تعني أي خطاب مكتوب, رغم أن ذلك من معاني الكلمة في اللغة العربية إلا أن الكتاب الآن مصطلح يعني أوراقاً كثيرة بين دفتي غلاف يحوي موضوعاً أو مواضيع متعددة, فهل يمكن التفاهم وتطابق العبارات بين من يرى الكتاب على أنه خطاب وبين من يقصد الكتاب كمصطلح معروف بين الناس الآن؟, إنه لكي يحدث التفاهم بين البشر فلابد أن يكون المقصود من الكلمات متطابقاً تماماً بين الطرفين.
تعريف العقل: هو ما عقله الفرد, أي ما أدركه بحواسه, باللمس والشم والبصر والسمع والتذوق, وهو يقين بالنسبة لمن أدرك ذلك, ومن شك في إدراكه خرج عن السوية, فمن شك في حواسه أو شك الناس فيها خرج عن السوية, كالمريض والمجنون, وقد قال الفقهاء: العقل مناط التكليف, ومن نقص أي قدر في عقله سقط عنه التكليف, وهو ما يبحث عنه القاضي قبل محاكمة الناس, فمن لم يكتمل عقله لا يحاكم ولا يؤخذ بشهادته, ويتم اختباره بالسؤال عن إدراكه للوقت والزمان والمكان والحقائق التي لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون جاهلاً بها.
أما أن يطلق العقل على التفكير تارة وعلى الحكمة تارة وعلى التأني والهدوء تارة أخرى فأمر لا يليق بالمنطق والذي هو أساس التفاهم الصحيح بين البشر والذي يقبل على أساسه الدليل والبرهان.
الفطرة :هي منبع القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا في النفس البشرية, وهي متماثلة لدى جميع البشر الأصحاء, فتعظيم الصدق والعدل والمساواة والوفاء والرحمة والمروءة لا يختلف فيه الناس مهما اختلفت جنسياتهم ولغاتهم ومواطنهم, ولا يشترط تعظيم الأمر العمل به, لأن العمل يتطلب عناصر أخرى.
الغريزة: هي الدوافع التي خلقها الله لحث الفرد على إعمار الكون والبقاء على الأرض, مثل الجوع والعطش والشهوة الجنسية والحرص على الحياة والممتلكات وحب المعرفة والاستكشاف وغير ذلك.
الأصل والتطبيق:الأصل : هو كل أمر لا يحتاج لغيره في وجوده, وكل ما يحتاج في وجوده لغيره فليس أصلاً.
إن الدستور يبنى على أصل وهو تحقيق العدل والمساواة والتحضر والأمن والرفاهية للناس وغير ذلك من الأسس التي يقوم عليها كل دستور, وهي أمور لا تحتاج لدليل للبرهان عليها, فلا نتساءل :لماذا نحقق العدل والمساواة؟, فقط لأنها أمور داخلنا كبشر فلا تحتاج لدليل لإثباتها, إلا من أهل الجدل والمراء.
ثم يصبح الدستور رغم أنه تطبيق أصلاً ثانوياً للقانون, ثم يصبح القانون أصلاً ثانوياً للقرارات والتعليمات واللوائح والتنبيهات والتي هي تطبيق للقانون, ويشترط ألا يخالف التطبيق الأصل لأنه مبني عليه, وإذا حدث خلاف فالمرجعية للأصل.
من هنا نقول إن الله لم ينزل القرآن أو الإسلام أو أي دين كأصل أولي, فالأصل خلقه الله في الإنسان قبل أن ينزل عليه الدين, ومن وجد الدين مطابقاً لما لديه من عقل وفطرة وغريزة ثم لم يؤمن به فهو ضال, ويستحق أن يدخله الله النار, ومن عرض عليه دين مخالف لعقله وفطرته وغريزته فقبله فهو ضال ويستحق  أن يدخله الله النار أيضاً, ثم يكون الدين بعد ذلك أصلاً للأحكام الفقهية التي يحتويها.
لعلي أوضحت لكم وجهة نظري, وهو تفكير يقبل الصواب كما يقبل الخطأ, وما بيننا هو عرض الدليل والبرهان فيقبل من يقبل ويرفض من يرفض, فهذا أمر سيسأل عنه كل منا أمام ربه وليس أمامنا.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر
أخى فى حب الله
إسمح لى أن أنبهك أن عنوان موضوعك من النوع الإستفزازى 





> هل تريد أن تهرب من فخ دعاة العقل؟..إعقلها وتوكل



هل حقا دعاة إستخدام العقل
أصبحوا صيادين
يصيدون الناس بالفخاخ!
ليأكلوهم
أم ليبيعونهم
لغير الله
؟!

والله سبحانه وتعالى هو القائل
أفلا تعقلون
أفلا تتفكرون


أخى إذا كنا سنأخذ بالنص كما تقول وندع العقل جانبا فما ردكم على السؤال التالى:

أين يوجد العقل فى جسم الأنسان كما نص كتاب الله وفسروه الأولين أنه فى القلب وليس فى الدماغ داخل المخ وتبين العكس كما أتفق عليه كبار العلماء فى المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية؟!

ولماذا فى نهاية مقالك شكرتم فقط التالية أسمائهم:

 ::h:: 



> وشكرا  لكل من كان له سبب مباشر أو غير مباشر فى جعلى أفكر فى كتابة هذا الموضوع
> وكل من إستعرت بعض جمله أو أفكاره من بعض المواضيع أخص بالذكر:
> فاضل..أستاذ سيد جعيتم..قلب مصر..جيهان محمد على..ابن طيبة..شعاع من نور


 ::h:: 

أين الأستاذ الفاضل المهندس والمفكر عاطف هلال
وأخيه الأصغر العبدلله
من هؤلاء الأفاضل

أم نحن من دعاة العقل
المغضوب عليهم
لذا نحن خارج دائرة المشكورين
؟!

ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى

 بِسمِ ٱلله الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيـمِ


  إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ ٱللَّهِ لاَ نُرِيدُ مِنكُمْ جَزَآءً وَلاَ شُكُوراً  

الإنسان - 9

أفيدونا بالله عليك

وللعلم يا أخى فى حب الله يا من تقلل من شأن العقل وإستخدامه

*الماء يسمع أتعلم ذلك؟!*

أم أن النص لا ينص على ذلك

ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى

 بِسمِ ٱلله الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيـمِ

وَٱلْخَيْلَ وَٱلْبِغَالَ وَٱلْحَمِيرَ لِتَرْكَبُوهَا وَزِينَةً وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ

النحل - 8


وأرجوك أخى فى حب الله تذكر جيدا 

وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					

تعريف العقل: هو ما عقله الفرد, أي ما أدركه بحواسه, باللمس والشم والبصر والسمع والتذوق, وهو يقين بالنسبة لمن أدرك ذلك, ومن شك في إدراكه خرج عن السوية, فمن شك في حواسه أو شك الناس فيها خرج عن السوية, كالمريض والمجنون, وقد قال الفقهاء: العقل مناط التكليف, ومن نقص أي قدر في عقله سقط عنه التكليف, وهو ما يبحث عنه القاضي قبل محاكمة الناس, فمن لم يكتمل عقله لا يحاكم ولا يؤخذ بشهادته, ويتم اختباره بالسؤال عن إدراكه للوقت والزمان والمكان والحقائق التي لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون جاهلاً بها.
أما أن يطلق العقل على التفكير تارة وعلى الحكمة تارة وعلى التأني والهدوء تارة أخرى فأمر لا يليق بالمنطق والذي هو أساس التفاهم الصحيح بين البشر والذي يقبل على أساسه الدليل والبرهان..


الاخ الفاضل احمد ناصر
الاخ الفاضل دكتور ابو المكارم
لتسمحا لي بالمداخلة
اخي دكتور ابو المكام مع التسليم بتعريفك للعقل و رد ما فيه لما قال به علماء المسلمين من تعريف العقل اصطلاحا كتعريف الامام الشافعي للعقل اصطلاحا بانه العقل آلة التمييز 
او كما عرفه الامام الغزالي بان : العقل اصطلاحا يقال بالاشتراك لأربعة معان :
أحدها:غريزة يتهيأ بها لدرك العلوم النظرية وكأنه نور يقذف في القلب به يستعد لإدراك الأشياء
ثانيها:بعض العلوم الضرورية
ثالثها:علوم تستفاد من التجارب بمجاري الأحوال
رابعها:انتهاء قوة تلك الغريزة إلي أن تعرف عواقب الأمور وتقمع الشهوة الداعية إلي اللذة العاجلة وتقهرها.
و لكن  لماذا طلبت تعريفا للعقل و للفطرة و للغريزة؟ و لماذا لم تتحدث عن القلب الذي يعقل ؟
 و لماذا تكلمت عن الاصل و التطبيق؟
دون ان تشير من قريب او بعيد عن علاقة العقل بالدين الا في تعريفك للعقل 




			
				وقد قال الفقهاء: العقل مناط التكليف, ومن نقص أي قدر في عقله سقط عنه التكليف,
			
		

و لكن للعقل اهمية كبري في الاسلام غير ثبوت التكليف علي شخص و سقوطه عن اخر فما بين الدين والعقل علاقة ارتباط وثيقة العرى وهي علاقة وظيفية متبادلة تتعلق بدور العقل في فهم وتطبيق الوحي ودور الوحي في توسيع مدارك ومدارات العقل ومصادر معرفته، وإساءة فهم هذه العلاقة أو القصور في فهم أبعاد ودور كل منهما ونطاقه يولّد انحرافا في التفكير والاعتقاد والسلوك. 
فلو تخيلنا دائرة مركزها الإنسان، ونهايتها ملكوت السماوات والغيب، فإننا نجد ثلاث دوائر لوسائل العلم والمعرفة )بعد دائرة الوجدانيات والحدس). 
الأولى: دائرة الحواس، وهذه تختص بإدراك الأعراض الحسية في عالم المشاهدة والمادة. 
الثانية: دائرة العقل التي تبدأ من حيث تنتهي دائرة الحواس، حيث يقوم العقل بعملية الربط بين الجزئيات بعد تلمس العلل والأسباب، ويأخذ من تلك الجزئيات كليات مجردة عن المادة، وبهذا تكون الدائرة الأولى مقدمة للدائرة الثانية. 
الثالثة: دائرة الوحي وهي المحيط الذي لا شاطئ له ولا يعلم مداه إلا الله، ولا يستطيع العقل أن يجاريه في الغيب المجهول، ولكن يكون مسترشداً به ومتبعا لهدايته وإشاراته في إدراك الحقائق الغيبية؛ لأن العقل محدود، وله مدى لا يتعداه، وبالتوازي مع ذلك فإن العقل من جهة أخرى وسيلة إدراك خطاب الوحي، وأساس الإلزام بتكاليف الشريعة وأحكامها ولذلك فإن عدم العقل يسقط التكليف والمخاطبة بالوحي، كما أننا نجد كثيراً من جزئيات الوحي يقوم العقل بربطها بكليات عامة عن طريق الإلحاق والقياس. ولكن الوحي حاكم، والعقل محكوم في مجال التشريع واعتبار المصالح؛ لأن العقل لا يستقل وحده بإدراك أحكام أو تقدير المصالح والمفاسد أو معرفة الحسن والقبيح دون هدي من وحي أو إرشاد من سنة النبي، أو اجتهاد ينبني على فقه عميق بهما. 
يقول الإمام الشاطبي: "إذا تعاضد النقل والعقل على المسائل الشرعية فعلى شرط أن يتقدم النقل فيكـون متبوعـا، ويتأخر العقل فيكون تابعا، فلا يسرح العقل في مجال النظر إلا بقدر ما يسرحه النقل". 
ومن هنا فإن الاعتداد بالوحي ظاهراً دون إعمال العقل، أو الاعتداد بالعقل وتقديسه وتقديمه على الوحي أوقع كثيرا من الفرق الإسلامية في الصراع والنزاع، سواء كان ذلك بين أهل السنة والاعتزال أو بين أهل الشريعة وأهل الفلسفة، أو بين أهل التصوف وغيرهم، أو بين أهل الرأي وأهل الحديث... الخ، ويمكن اعتبار تصور العلاقة بينهما أحد محاور تصنيف مدارس الفكر والفقه والتأريخ لها في مسيرة العقل المسلم منذ عهد الصحابة وحتى اليوم. *

فاذا سلمنا ان مفهوم العقل هو : إدراك الشيء على ما هو عليه من حقيقة في تكوينه وغاية خلقه ووجوده , وهذا المعنى يشترك فيه الجنس البشري كله فكيف نقيس العقل ؟ و متي نقول ان هذا انسان عاقل و هذا غير عاقل نقول ان مقياس العقل هو إدراك الحكمــة التي من أجلها خُلق الكون والعقل نفســه**
وإدراك هذه الغاية هو الذي يُعطي الإنسان صفة العقل الشرعي , فمن أدرك هذه الغايـة فهو عاقل ومن لم يُدركها فهو غير عاقل حيث يُعبِّر الكفـار يـوم القيامة عن هذه الحقيقة بوضوح كما جاء في القرآن العظيم (" وقالوا لو كنا نسمعُ أو نعقلُ ما كنا في أصحابِ السعير ") المُلك : 10 . فالآية لا تنفي وجود القوة العقلية عنـدهم وإلا لسقط التكليف بل تنفي إدراك الحقيقة التي لأجلها خُلق الإنسان وهي حقيقة واضحة فاستحق أولئك أن يوصفـوا بـأنهم أقـل مرتبـة مـن الحـيوان , جاء في الكتاب العزيز (" أم تحسبُ أنَّ أكثرَهُم يسمَعُونَ أو يعقلُون إن هـم إلا كالأنعامِ بل هم أضلُ سبيلاً ") الفرقان : 44 . فهم كانوا يسمعون ويبصرون ويدركون ولكنهم لم يُدركوا الحقيقة الشرعية والكونية يقـول المَلـك - تبـارك وتعالى - (" ..... وتصريفِ الرياحِ والسحابِ المسخرِّ بين السماءِ والأرضِ لآيات لقومٍ يعقلون ") البقرة : 164 . أي لقوم يُدركون الحكمةَ مـن هـذه الآيـات , وعدم إدراك الحقيقة الكونية هو ما يسميه القرآن بعمى الأبصار , أما الذين يُدركونها فهم المُبصـرون والعـاقلون وهـم أولـى الألبـاب فـالعقل :- هـو البصـر الروحاني الداخلي الذي يُدرك الحقيقة كما هي ما لم تقف أمامه الحجب من هوى وعقائد فاسدة وغير ذلك ,,, فالقلب هو محل العقل والإدراك ,,, و العقل صفـة الروح , فُتسمى الروح عقلاً من باب إطلاق الصفـة على الموصوف ,وكذلك يُسمى القلب عقلا من هذا الباب , ومثال ذلك العين فهي عضـو الإبصـار , والإبصـار صفـة لهـا والشمس هي سبب حصول الرؤية , فكذلك القلب فالعقل هو صفتهيقول الله- تعالى - (" أ فلـم يسـيروا فـي الأرض فتكونَ لهم قلوبٌ يعقلونَ بها ") الحج : 46 , فهم يمتلكون القلوب ولكن لا يعقلون بها ,
فالآية تؤكد أن القلب هو الذي يعقل ويتدبر , وبذلك لا يبقي مجـال للشـك حول تعيين مركز المعرفة والإدراك عند الإنسان , فالقلب هو مركز المعرفة والإدراك والشعور وليس الدماغ , وهذا لا يعني أن الدماغ ليس له علاقة بالوعي والحس بل هو المجمع الرئيسي للأعصاب والحواس , وهـو مرآة العقل التي يدرك القلب بواسطته عالم المادة والحس ويتصرف فيها فالقرآن لم يذكر الدماغ كمصدر للوعي ولا في أي آية من القرءان بل أكد على أنه القلب فقط (" أفرءَيتَ من اتخذَ إلههُ هواهُ وأضلهُ اللهُ على علمٍ وختمَ على سمعِه وقلبِه وجعلَ على بصرِه غشاوةً فمن يهديهِ من بعدِ اللهِ أقلا تذكرونَ ") الجاثية : 23 . فالسمع هو مفتاح الإدراك وخاصة الإدراك الشرعي ***
انتظر ردك*
*___________
* مفهوم العقل والقلب في القرآن والسنة - محمد علي
** حول مفهوم العقل والقلب في القران والسنة - محمد علي الجوز
***العقل والدين.. دوائر التوحيد والوجودية في التصور الإسلامي - فوزي خليل*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد ناصر..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى الفاضل د.أبوالمكارم.



> أشكر لك أدبك وحسن خلقك, ويسعدني أن نتبادل النقاش.


شكر الله لك سيدى الفاضل..وسعادتى لا تقل عن سعادتك بل ربما تزيد



> إن الهدف من  النقاش ليس إقناع الآخر بوجهة النظر بل مجرد إيضاح وجهة نظر كل طرف للآخر, ثم على كل طرف أن يقبل أو لا يقبل ما يتبناه الطرف الآخر.


يسعدنى أن نبدأ بالإتفاق..ولكن أزيد على ذلك بأن يعرض كل منا كلام الآخر على عقله وفؤاده وضميره بحياد لا بالإنحياز والتعصب المسبق للرأى..حتى تتحقق الفائدة..



> ومجرد تساؤل: ما هو الأساس أو المرجعية التي ستحكم بها على كلامي بالصواب أو بالخطأ؟
> .


يمكننى أن أسألك نفس السؤال عن الأساس أوالمرجعية التى تستقى منها أفكارك..والتى ستحكم بها على كلامى بالصواب أو الخطأ..لكننى أخشى ما أخشاه أن ندور فى دوائر مفرغة..فلننحى التصنيفات جانبا..ودعنى أستعير جملتك التى ختمت بها مشاركتك ((وما بيننا هو عرض الدليل والبرهان فيقبل من يقبل ويرفض من يرفض, فهذا أمر سيسأل عنه كل منا أمام ربه وليس أمامنا))



> أما موضوع التعريف المنطقي للأمور فهو أساس التفاهم بين البشر,.


يسعدنى أن تنفق مرة أخرى..وأزبد بأن التطابق هنا ليس شرطا..فمنطق الأطفال وتعريفهم للأشياء يختلف عن منطق وتعريف البالغين..ومع ذلك فإننا نتفاهم معهم بمنطقهم..وكلما زاد نضج المرء وزاد علمه كلما وصل إلى أقرب تعريف منطقى للأمور..



> تعريف العقل: هو ما عقله الفرد, أي ما أدركه بحواسه, باللمس والشم والبصر والسمع والتذوق,.


يمكننى أن أضع تعربفا للعقل..لكننى أفضل الرجوع إلى تعريف العقل فى المعجم الوجيز
((عقل عقلا أى أدرك الأشياء على حقيقتها))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 428>
هل هناك تضاد بين تعريفك للعقل وتعريف المعجم؟كلا هناك تلاقى بينكما..ولكن تعريف المعجم أشمل وأقرب للمنطق بينما تعريفك أتى ناقص قليلا..التلاقى بينكما هو فى كلمة(أدرك)والتى جاءت بعد كلمة(أى)..وما يأتى بعد أى هو التفسيروالشرح للتعريف..والذى يجعلنا نفهم بأن العقل هو ما بتم الإدراك به..
لماذا أقول بأن تعريفك ينقص قليلا؟لأن الحواس الخمسة عاملا مساعدا للإدراك ولكن الإدراك لا يتحقق فقط عن طريق الحواس الخمس..فأستطيع أن أرى الشمس بعينى(البصر) وأحس بوهجها على جلدى (اللمس)لكن إدراكى لأنها نجم سماوى لم يعتمد أبدا على أى من هاتين الحاستين..
ولا بالحواس الخمس فقط بمكننا أن نطلق على أن فلان عاقل..فحسن ملك العالم (وهو أحد مجاذيب مدينتى)والذى يمشى فى شوارع المدينة وهو يزين كتفيه بنياشين من غطيان الكازوزة ويصيح قائلا(أنا حسن ملك العالم)
لو مر حسن بجوار محل الحاتى فإنه (سيشم)رائحة الشواء..فإذا ناداه الحاتى فإنه (سيسمعه)وسيتقدم إليه بعد أن (براه)فإذا قدم له الحاتى طعاما فإنه(سيتذوقه)فإذا سلم صافحه فإنه سيشعر(بالتلامس)بين اليدين..
ولكن التكليف رفع عن حسن رغم أن حواسه الخمسة تعمل بكفاءة ومع ذلك فإننا لا يمكننا أن نطلق عليه صفة العقل لأنه يعوزه(الإدراك)



> وهو يقين بالنسبة لمن أدرك ذلك,.


لمن أدرك ذلك..لا لمن شعر بواسطة الحواس الخمس فقط لا غير
فالإدراك يمكن أن يوصلك إلى اليقين بشيء لم تطالعه وتراه رأى العين
((والَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ ))(سورة البقرة آية 4)
فمن صفات المؤمنين اليقين بالآخرة رغم أنها من الغيبيات..ولاحظ هنا إستخدام المولى لكلمة يوقنون ولم يستخدم كلمة يعلمون أو يؤمنون أو يصدقون..



> فمن شك في حواسه أو شك الناس فيها خرج عن السوية, كالمريض والمجنون,.


يخرج عن السوية من شك فى عقله لا من شك فى حواسه..فإن من يفقد حتى بعض حواسه لا يخرج عن السوية بشرط ألا يكون فاقد الإدراك..فالأعمى سوى ومسئول أمام الله ولا يرفع عنه التكليف..فقد يسرق أعمى أو يقتل أصم أو يزنى من قطع لسانه أو يسبب أزعاجا شخص (فاقد لحاسة الشم)
لكن نقص بعض الحواس لا يجعل الإنسان غير سوى..وهذا ما يبرر غضب إخواننا المعاقين من إطلاق كلمة سوى على غير المعاق..فهم يقولون نحن أيضا أسوياء لكننا معاقين..ومعهم كل الحق



> وقد قال الفقهاء: العقل مناط التكليف, ومن نقص أي قدر في عقله سقط عنه التكليف.


من سقط أى قدر فى عقله(إدراكه)سقط عنه التكليف
لكن من سقط عنه حاسة البصر يسقط عنه بعض التكليف لا كله
فيسقط عنه فريضة الجهاد ولا تسقط عنه فريضة الصلاة 
ومن يتمتع بعقل نابغ وحواس كاملة وتامة لكنه فقير يسقط عنه فريضة الزكاة لإنتفاء (المقدرة)
فالقدرة والمقدرة هم أساس التكليف
((لِيُنفِقْ ذُو سَعَةٍ مِّن سَعَتِهِ وَمَن قُدِرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقُهُ فَلْيُنفِقْ مِمَّا آتَاهُ اللَّهُ لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا مَا آتَاهَا سَيَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ عُسْرٍ يُسْرًا ))(سورة الطلاق آية 7)



> وهو ما يبحث عنه القاضي قبل محاكمة الناس, فمن لم يكتمل عقله لا يحاكم ولا يؤخذ بشهادته, ويتم اختباره بالسؤال عن إدراكه للوقت والزمان والمكان والحقائق التي لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون جاهلاً بها.
> .


إذا فالقاضى يبحث عن العقل المتحقق بالإدراك والفهم لا عن الحواس الخمسة..فالرجل قد يرى الساعة والنتيجة معلقتان على جدران قاعة المحكمة وهو يتمتع بحواسه الخمسة كاملة وغير منقوصة..لكنه لا يدرك الوقت أو الزمان أو المكان أو الحقائق التى لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون جاهلا بها..



> أما أن يطلق العقل على التفكير تارة وعلى الحكمة تارة وعلى التأني والهدوء تارة أخرى فأمر لا يليق بالمنطق والذي هو أساس التفاهم الصحيح بين البشر والذي يقبل على أساسه الدليل والبرهان.
> .


إذا هل من الممكن أن نتفق على أن العقل هو الشيء الذى يتم بواسطته الإدراك وتكون الحواس الخمسة أحد العوامل المساعدة فى هذا الإدراك..وكذلك القدرة على الإستنباط..أو أى شيء يمكن أن يتحقق الإدراك عن طريقه..
لا يليق بالمنطق أن أقتنع بتعريف ناقص و مبتور من أجل أن أرى الأشياء بعد ذلك بناء على ذلك التعريف الناقص والمبتور..بل المنطقى أن أبحث عن التعريف الصحيح والدقيق للشيء من أجل فهمه فهما صحيحا لا تشويه فيه..



> الفطرة :هي منبع القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا في النفس البشرية, وهي متماثلة لدى جميع البشر الأصحاء,.


أعود مرة أخرى للمعجم الوجيز لأستخرج منه تعريف الفطرة
((الفطرة:الخلقة التى يكون عليها كل مخلوق أول خلقه..وهى الطبيعة السليمة لم تشب بعيب..وفى إصطلاح الفلاسفة:إستعداد لإصابة الحكم والتمييز بين الحق والباطل..والفطرية هى القول بأن الأفكار والمبادىء جبلية وموجودة فى النفس قبل التجربة والتلقين..))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 476>
الفطرة صفحة بيضاء مكتوب فيها أن الله ربنا 
((وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِن بَنِي آدَمَ مِن ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتَ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَن تَقُولُواْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ ))(سورة الأعراف آية 172)
هذه الفطرة شيء غير مادى وغير محسوس لا يمكن أن يعرف كم من النقاء الذى لا تزال تحتفظ به وكم من الدرن الذى أصابها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى..فالفطرة تبدأ نقية ولكن قد يلطخها البعض بالبقع والأوساخ و(يشخبط فيها) فلا تظل بيضاء ولا نقية
..لذلك فإنها لا تكون متماثلة بين البشر الأصحاء إلا عند البداية فقط..ولكن فى نهاية الأمر نجد هناك من حافظ على نقاء الفطرة ومنهم من لطخها بالبقع والأوساخ



> فتعظيم الصدق والعدل والمساواة والوفاء والرحمة والمروءة لا يختلف فيه الناس مهما اختلفت جنسياتهم ولغاتهم ومواطنهم, ولا يشترط تعظيم الأمر العمل به, لأن العمل يتطلب عناصر أخرى.
> .


الصدق والعدل والمساواة والوفاء والرحمة والمروءة وغيرها من الأخلاق لا إختلاف بين الناس الأسوياء فقط مهما إختلفت جنسياتهم ولغاتهم ومواطنهم 
ولكن هناك من هم قليلوا الإدراك ذوى فطرة ملطخة قد يرون بعكس ذلك ..بل ويتهكمون بفطرتهم الملطخة على من يسير على منهاج ربه
((وَلُوطًا إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُم بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ (80)إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِّن دُونِ النِّسَاء بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ (81)وَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ أَخْرِجُوهُم مِّن قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ (82))<الآيات من سوة الأعراف>




> الغريزة: هي الدوافع التي خلقها الله لحث الفرد على إعمار الكون والبقاء على الأرض, مثل الجوع والعطش والشهوة الجنسية والحرص على الحياة والممتلكات وحب المعرفة والاستكشاف وغير ذلك.
> .


((الغريزة:الطبيعة والسجية و-(فى علم النفس) :صورة من صور النشاط النفسى وطراز من السلوك أساسه الفطرة والوراثة))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 448>
وحتى لا أرفض تعريفك بالكلية فإننى يمكننى أن أقول بأن الغريزة هى (بعض)الدوافع التى خلقها الله فى الإنسان وأمره بأن يهذبها ويشذبها من أجل إعمار الكون على الصورة المثلى التى يحبها الله ويرضاها..
وإن كنت لا أرى مبرر لأى تعريفات جديدة فتعريف المعجم الوجيز أبلغ وأوجز



> الأصل والتطبيق:الأصل : هو كل أمر لا يحتاج لغيره في وجوده, وكل ما يحتاج في وجوده لغيره فليس أصلاً.
> .


الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الوحيد الذى لا يحتاج لغيره فى وجوده لأنه خالق..وما عداه مخلوق..وكل مخلوق يحتاج لخالق فى وجوده..ومع ذلك فلا ينفى ذلك صفة الأصل عن المخلوقات..فالماء مخلوق ولكنه أصل كل شيء حى..
((أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ ))<سورة الأنبياء آية 30>
والإنسان أصله آدم لا القرد كما يقول داروين..ومع ذلك لولا الماء لما كان آدم ولولا الله ما كان الماء وهكذا يمكن تطبيق تلك القاعدة على كل الأصول الموجودة فى الكون..فرغم أنها تحتاج إلى غيرها فى وجودها فإن ذلك لا ينفى صفة الأصل عنها



> إن الدستور يبنى على أصل وهو تحقيق العدل والمساواة والتحضر والأمن والرفاهية للناس وغير ذلك من الأسس التي يقوم عليها كل دستور, .


إن خلق الإنسان بنى على أصل وهو عبادة الله((وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ ))<سورة الذاريات آية 56>
وعبادة الله بإطاعة أوامره وتجنب نواهيه.. تكفل العدل والمساواة والتحضر والأمن بين الناس فى الدنيا والآخرة,وغير ذلك من الأسس التى يقوم عليها كل دين..



> وهي أمور لا تحتاج لدليل للبرهان عليها, فلا نتساءل :لماذا نحقق العدل والمساواة؟, فقط لأنها أمور داخلنا كبشر فلا تحتاج لدليل لإثباتها, إلا من أهل الجدل والمراء.
> .


وهى أمور رغم أن آدم رأى الدليل عليها بعد أن أكرمه الله بالعلم ..وعاين طاعة الملائكة لربهم بسجودهم لآدم..وعاين اللعنة التى حلت بإبليس بعد معصيته لربه..وخروج آدم من الجنة ونعيمه بعد أكله من الشجرة وهبوطه إلى الأرض..
ورغم كل ما تمتع به آدم من هذه التجارب..
إلا أن الله أرسل الرسل والأنبياء لبنيه من بعده لأن منهم أهل جدل ومراء بكل تأكيد..



> ثم يصبح الدستور رغم أنه تطبيق أصلاً ثانوياً للقانون, ثم يصبح القانون أصلاً ثانوياً للقرارات والتعليمات واللوائح والتنبيهات والتي هي تطبيق للقانون, .


تصبح العبادة أصل..تطبيقها فى طاعة الله وإجتناب نواهيه والتى تصبح أصل للعبادة..ثم تأتى الأديان بشرائع ونصوص كتطبيق لطاعة الله ثم تصبح أصل ل تحقيق العدل والمساواة والتحضر والأمن والرفاهية للناس وغير ذلك من الأسس التي يقوم عليها كل دين وهي أمور لا تحتاج لدليل للبرهان عليها, فلا نتساءل :لماذا نحقق العدل والمساواة؟, فلا تحتاج لدليل لإثباتها, إلا من أهل الجدل والمراء.ومع ذلك فإن الله أتى إينا بهذه الدلائل عن طريق الرسل والديانات والمعجزات..



> ويشترط ألا يخالف التطبيق الأصل لأنه مبني عليه, وإذا حدث خلاف فالمرجعية للأصل.
> .


تمام..فقط فى حال الإتفاق عن ماهية الأصل



> من هنا نقول إن الله لم ينزل القرآن أو الإسلام أو أي دين كأصل أولي, فالأصل خلقه الله في الإنسان قبل أن ينزل عليه الدين, .


ساستعير إستشهاد حضرتك بالدستور..والقانون واللوائح ..قبل الدساتير كان هناك ما بعرف بالمجالس العرفية..وكانت أصلا..ثم جاءت الدساتير والقوانين واللوائح..لا يصح أن أقول :لا لن أدفع الضرائب مثلا..ولن أخضع لمحاكمكم الدستورية..إن أردتم أن تحاكمونى فإعقدوا لى مجلس عرفى لأنه هو الأصل..سيعقد القاضى فورا إختبار لى للتأكد من إدراكى  للوقت والزمان والمكان والحقائق التي لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون جاهلاً بها.
فرغم أن الإسلام جاء كآخر الديانات..إلا أنه الدين الجامع المحتوى على كل ما جاء بالأديان والشرائع السماوية منذ خلق آدم..وهو الصالح حتى قيام الساعة..وهو المقوم لكل غريزة إنسانية..وهو المنقى لكل فطرة إنسانية..وهو مستودع الأصول..والذى يضمن تحيق الأصل الذى خلقنا من أجله وهو عبادة الله الحقة كما يريد الله ويحب ..



> من وجد الدين مطابقاً لما لديه من عقل وفطرة وغريزة ثم لم يؤمن به فهو ضال, ويستحق أن يدخله الله النار, ومن عرض عليه دين مخالف لعقله وفطرته وغريزته فقبله فهو ضال ويستحق  أن يدخله الله النار أيضاً, ثم يكون الدين بعد ذلك أصلاً للأحكام الفقهية التي يحتويها.
> .


من وجد أنه لا يستطيع أن ينقى فطرته ويقوم غرائزه بإتباعه لصحيح الدين رغم أن الله حباه بكل مقومات الإدراك فهو  يكون عاصيا مصيره إلى الله..



> لعلي أوضحت لكم وجهة نظري, وهو تفكير يقبل الصواب كما يقبل الخطأ, وما بيننا هو عرض الدليل والبرهان فيقبل من يقبل ويرفض من يرفض, فهذا أمر سيسأل عنه كل منا أمام ربه وليس أمامنا.


و لعلي أوضحت لكم وجهة نظري, وهو تفكير يقبل الصواب كما يقبل الخطأ, وما بيننا هو عرض الدليل والبرهان فيقبل من يقبل ويرفض من يرفض, فهذا أمر سيسأل عنه كل منا أمام ربه وليس أمامنا
كل الشكر لك يا د.أبوالمكارم على سعة صدرك..أرجو فقط فى حالة ردك على أن ترد على نقطة نقطة كما فعلت معك ولا ترد إجمالا..
وأرجو أن نكون فى بداية مناقشتنا لا فى نهايتها..فلا تحرمنى من تلك المتعة..
تقبل خالص الود والإحترام
وإتفضل الوردة دى من أخوك الصغير
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر
> أخى فى حب الله
> إسمح لى أن أنبهك أن عنوان موضوعك من النوع الإستفزازى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هل حقا دعاة إستخدام العقل
> أصبحوا صيادين
> ...


أستاذى الحبييب د.م.جمال الشربينى
أحبك الله وأحبب فيك خلقه
ولو تعلم حضرتك مقدار ما أكن لك من مودة وتقدير لما هاجمتنى كل هذا الهجوم
لم أنزعج بإنتقادك لما كتبت
بل إنزعجت لإسائتك الظن بى ولعدم تفهمك لما كتبت
لكننى أتهم نفسى ولا أتهمك عن اللبس الذى حدث لديك فى فهمك لموضوعى وعنوانه الذى إستفزك
لو تفضلت سيادتك بقرائته بهدوء فستجد أننى أوجهه إلى من يريدون تغليب العقل على قداسة النص السماوى..أو السنة النبوية..فيمكننا بكل حب أن نختلف حول فهم كل منا للنص السماوى ..لكننا لن نتفق أبدا إذا قال أحدنا أن قوة
 إعمال عقله أضمن وألزم من النص القرآنى..
وقد نختلف حول فهم منا لسنة الرسول المطهرة..لكننا لن نتفق أبدا فى حالة ما إذا قال أحدنا بأن عقله أفضل من عقل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أن لديه أفكار أو أفعال تتفوق على أقوال وأفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
سيدى أطلب منك بكل حب أن تقرأ موضوعى مرة أخرى لكى تعرف أننى لم أختلف معك مطلقا فى أن الدين يدعو لإعمال العقل والتفكر والتدبر والتبصر..
أنا عندما شكرت أسماء معينة كنت قبلها قد شكرت كل من له سبب مباشر أو غير مباشر فى كتابتى لهذا الموضوع..ومع ذلك ها أنا أشكرك يا سيدى الفاضل وأشكر والدى الحبيب م.عاطف هلال وأشكر كل عضو بالمنتدى من أكبر عضو إلى أصغر عضو..
وأوكد لك أننى لا أقلل من شأن العقل ولا من إستخدامه
فقط إقرأ الموضوع مرة أخرى بهدوء أرجوك
نحن فى أيام مفترجة وهى العشر الأواخر من رمضان فماتاخدش على خاطرك منى..وإذا كنت زعلت منى فى الموضوع ده أو فى أى موضوع آخر فحقك على وأبوس على راسك كمان أمام كل أعضاء المنتدى
 :: 




> الاخ الفاضل احمد ناصر
> الاخ الفاضل دكتور ابو المكارم
> لتسمحا لي بالمداخلة


أخى الحبيب إبن طيبة
أرحب بكل مداخلاتك ومداخلات كل من سيثرى الموضوع ويسير به فى إتجاهه الصحيح

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> يمكننى أن أسألك نفس السؤال عن الأساس أوالمرجعية التى تستقى منها أفكارك..والتى ستحكم بها على كلامى بالصواب أو الخطأ..لكننى أخشى ما أخشاه أن ندور فى دوائر مفرغة..فلننحى التصنيفات جانبا..ودعنى أستعير جملتك التى ختمت بها مشاركتك ((وما بيننا هو عرض الدليل والبرهان فيقبل من يقبل ويرفض من يرفض, فهذا أمر سيسأل عنه كل منا أمام ربه وليس أمامنا))


أما من أين أستقي أفكاري فمما خلقه الله داخلي ,مما تدركه حواسي وأطلق عليه العقل, ومما بداخلي من مرجعية القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا وأطلق عليه الفطرة, ومما وضعه الله في من غريزة, ثم يكون التفكير الذي يربط بين الأمور.



> يسعدنى أن تنفق مرة أخرى..وأزبد بأن التطابق هنا ليس شرطا..فمنطق الأطفال وتعريفهم للأشياء يختلف عن منطق وتعريف البالغين..ومع ذلك فإننا نتفاهم معهم بمنطقهم..وكلما زاد نضج المرء وزاد علمه كلما وصل إلى أقرب تعريف منطقى للأمور..


إن الأطفال والمرضى وأصحاب العاهات ليسوا مرجعية أو مقياساً فيما نقص منهم, والمقياس في التفكير المنطقي للأسوياء فقط.



> إذا هل من الممكن أن نتفق على أن العقل هو الشيء الذى يتم بواسطته الإدراك وتكون الحواس الخمسة أحد العوامل المساعدة فى هذا الإدراك..وكذلك القدرة على الإستنباط..أو أى شيء يمكن أن يتحقق الإدراك عن طريقه..


إن الإدراك يكون بالحواس, ويستقبل المخ هذا الإدراك فيخزنه في الذاكرة كما أدركه, ويستدعيه حين يطلبه أو يطلب منه, فإذا تمت هذه العملية نطلق عليها العقل, فمن رأى ولم يستطع أن يستدعي ذاكرته فيعلم أو يخبرنا بما رأى فلا نعده من العقلاء. أما القدرة على الاستنباط فهي من ملكات التفكير وهو شيء أشمل من العقل, فالعقل جزء من التفكير, أي أن التفكير يستلزم العقل, بينما لا يشترط على العاقل أن يكون مفكراً.



> لا يليق بالمنطق أن أقتنع بتعريف ناقص و مبتور من أجل أن أرى الأشياء بعد ذلك بناء على ذلك التعريف الناقص والمبتور..بل المنطقى أن أبحث عن التعريف الصحيح والدقيق للشيء من أجل فهمه فهما صحيحا لا تشويه فيه..


المنطق يوجب بذل الجهد للوصول للتعريف الدقيق للأمور, والتعريف مهمته ضمان تطابق الأمر بين طرفي الحديث أو النقاش, يمكنك أن تحدد تعريفاً ناقصاً ومبتوراً لأمر ما , هنا يجب علي أن أتقيد بتعريفك للأمر كما هو ولا أتجاوزه لكي أفهم ما تقصده, أما إذا تناقض تعريفك مع أقوالك فهنا أذكرك بالعودة لتعريفك, هذا هو المنطق الذي أعرفه.



> الصدق والعدل والمساواة والوفاء والرحمة والمروءة وغيرها من الأخلاق لا إختلاف بين الناس الأسوياء فقط مهما إختلفت جنسياتهم ولغاتهم ومواطنهم 
> ولكن هناك من هم قليلوا الإدراك ذوى فطرة ملطخة قد يرون بعكس ذلك ..بل ويتهكمون بفطرتهم الملطخة على من يسير على منهاج ربه
> ((وَلُوطًا إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُم بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ (80)إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِّن دُونِ النِّسَاء بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ (81)وَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ أَخْرِجُوهُم مِّن قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ (82))<الآيات من سوة الأعراف>


هناك فرق بين وجود الفطرة والعمل بها, والعمل بما يناقض الفطرة ليس دليلاً على عدم وجودها, لأن العمل والسلوك يتم كمحصلة لعناصر كثيرة منها الغريزة والفطرة والعقل والعلم والإرادة والعقيدة والهوى والعاطفة والهدف والغاية في الحياة والقدرة على تحمل المشقة, والفطرة لا تطمس ولا تلطخ, ولكنها تحيد أو تغيب لأن عناصر أخرى أصبحت أقوى منها في التأثير على النفس أو في قبول النفس لها.



> ((الغريزة:الطبيعة والسجية و-(فى علم النفس) :صورة من صور النشاط النفسى وطراز من السلوك أساسه الفطرة والوراثة))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 448>
> وحتى لا أرفض تعريفك بالكلية فإننى يمكننى أن أقول بأن الغريزة هى (بعض)الدوافع التى خلقها الله فى الإنسان وأمره بأن يهذبها ويشذبها من أجل إعمار الكون على الصورة المثلى التى يحبها الله ويرضاها..
> وإن كنت لا أرى مبرر لأى تعريفات جديدة فتعريف المعجم الوجيز أبلغ وأوجز


لماذا لا تتفق معي؟, الغريزة هي كل الدوافع, فالغريزة هي مستودع الدوافع كما أن الفطرة مستودع القيم, أما إضافتك "وأمره ان يهذبها ويشذبها من أجل إعمار الكون على الصورة المثلى التي يحبها الله" فمن رأيي لا تصلح كتعريف منطقي, فالمنطق يجب ألا ندخل فيه الغيب والإيمان, وليس معنى ذلك أن المنطق يناقض الغيب والإيمان بل هذا مجال وذاك مجال يجب أن يجتمعا في الفرد السوي ولا يختلطا.



> الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الوحيد الذى لا يحتاج لغيره فى وجوده لأنه خالق..وما عداه مخلوق..وكل مخلوق يحتاج لخالق فى وجوده..ومع ذلك فلا ينفى ذلك صفة الأصل عن المخلوقات..فالماء مخلوق ولكنه أصل كل شيء حى..
> ((أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ ))<سورة الأنبياء آية 30>
> والإنسان أصله آدم لا القرد كما يقول داروين..ومع ذلك لولا الماء لما كان آدم ولولا الله ما كان الماء وهكذا يمكن تطبيق تلك القاعدة على كل الأصول الموجودة فى الكون..فرغم أنها تحتاج إلى غيرها فى وجودها فإن ذلك لا ينفى صفة الأصل عنها


 معذرة أخي الفاضل فما زلت تخلط الغيب بالشهادة, المنطق هو علم الشهادة ويجب ألا نخلط به الغيب والاعتقاد, وكما قلت لأن هذا منظور وذاك منظور آخر وليس لأن المنطق يستوجب الكفر بالغيب.
لقد قلت لك إن هناك أصلاً أولياً وأصلاً ثانوياً هو تطبيق للأولي, ولكنه بالنسبة لغيره أصل.كالدستور ثم القانون ثم القرارات ثم التعليمات واللوائح والتنبيهات.



> إن خلق الإنسان بنى على أصل وهو عبادة الله((وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ ))<سورة الذاريات آية 56>
> وعبادة الله بإطاعة أوامره وتجنب نواهيه.. تكفل العدل والمساواة والتحضر والأمن بين الناس فى الدنيا والآخرة,وغير ذلك من الأسس التى يقوم عليها كل دين..
> وهى أمور رغم أن آدم رأى الدليل عليها بعد أن أكرمه الله بالعلم ..وعاين طاعة الملائكة لربهم بسجودهم لآدم..وعاين اللعنة التى حلت بإبليس بعد معصيته لربه..وخروج آدم من الجنة ونعيمه بعد أكله من الشجرة وهبوطه إلى الأرض..
> ورغم كل ما تمتع به آدم من هذه التجارب..
> إلا أن الله أرسل الرسل والأنبياء لبنيه من بعده لأن منهم أهل جدل ومراء بكل تأكيد..


أوافقك في ذلك ولكنه ابتعد عن الموضوع, فلم نتحدث بعد عن دور الدين والعبادة, ولماذا يعصي العبد ربه رغم قناعته بالصواب, وما هي مهمة الرسل للبشر.



> تصبح العبادة أصل..تطبيقها فى طاعة الله وإجتناب نواهيه والتى تصبح أصل للعبادة..ثم تأتى الأديان بشرائع ونصوص كتطبيق لطاعة الله ثم تصبح أصل ل تحقيق العدل والمساواة والتحضر والأمن والرفاهية للناس وغير ذلك من الأسس التي يقوم عليها كل دين وهي أمور لا تحتاج لدليل للبرهان عليها, فلا نتساءل :لماذا نحقق العدل والمساواة؟, فلا تحتاج لدليل لإثباتها, إلا من أهل الجدل والمراء.ومع ذلك فإن الله أتى إينا بهذه الدلائل عن طريق الرسل والديانات والمعجزات..


أسألك: هل من الأضمن أن نطلب من الناس أجمعين كل حسب دينه أن يطبقوا القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا التي توجد في فطرتهم لأنها أصل أم نطلب منهم أن يطبقوا القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا التي يجدونها في دينهم لأنها أصل؟, ترى هل يستوي الأمران؟.



> ساستعير إستشهاد حضرتك بالدستور..والقانون واللوائح ..قبل الدساتير كان هناك ما بعرف بالمجالس العرفية..وكانت أصلا..ثم جاءت الدساتير والقوانين واللوائح..لا يصح أن أقول :لا لن أدفع الضرائب مثلا..ولن أخضع لمحاكمكم الدستورية..إن أردتم أن تحاكمونى فإعقدوا لى مجلس عرفى لأنه هو الأصل..سيعقد القاضى فورا إختبار لى للتأكد من إدراكى للوقت والزمان والمكان والحقائق التي لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون جاهلاً بها.
> فرغم أن الإسلام جاء كآخر الديانات..إلا أنه الدين الجامع المحتوى على كل ما جاء بالأديان والشرائع السماوية منذ خلق آدم..وهو الصالح حتى قيام الساعة..وهو المقوم لكل غريزة إنسانية..وهو المنقى لكل فطرة إنسانية..وهو مستودع الأصول..والذى يضمن تحيق الأصل الذى خلقنا من أجله وهو عبادة الله الحقة كما يريد الله ويحب ..


الدستور تطبيق لأصل كما قلت في كلامي, والمجالس العرفية تطبيق لأصل, وكما قلت إن من يطلب التحاكم إلى المجالس العرفية في دولة مؤسسات فلابد من اختبار قدراته العقلية, كمن يطلب التحاكم إلى قوانين أمريكا في ديار السعودية, أما وصفك للإسلام فأعلق عليه:
- الدين الجامع المحتوي على كل ما جاء بالأديان والشرائع السماوية منذ خلق آدم: نعم هذه حقيقة نؤمن بها.
- وهو الصالح حتى قيام الساعة؛يقيناً.
- وهو المقوم لكل غريزة إنسانية:بل هو الداعي لتقويم الغريزة, والفرد هو الذي يقومها أو ينجرف خلفها.
- وهو المنقي لكل فطرة إنسانية:الفطرة التي خلقها الله لا تحتاج لتنقية ولا تتلوث, والدين يدعو لتفعيل الفطرة وإعلاء قدرها وجعلها حاكمة لكل فعل أو سلوك.



> من وجد أنه لا يستطيع أن ينقى فطرته ويقوم غرائزه بإتباعه لصحيح الدين رغم أن الله حباه بكل مقومات الإدراك فهو يكون عاصيا مصيره إلى الله.


صدقت فالحساب على الله ليس لأحد من هذا الأمر شيئاً.



> و لعلي أوضحت لكم وجهة نظري, وهو تفكير يقبل الصواب كما يقبل الخطأ, وما بيننا هو عرض الدليل والبرهان فيقبل من يقبل ويرفض من يرفض, فهذا أمر سيسأل عنه كل منا أمام ربه وليس أمامنا
> كل الشكر لك يا د.أبوالمكارم على سعة صدرك..أرجو فقط فى حالة ردك على أن ترد على نقطة نقطة كما فعلت معك ولا ترد إجمالا..
> وأرجو أن نكون فى بداية مناقشتنا لا فى نهايتها..فلا تحرمنى من تلك المتعة..
> تقبل خالص الود والإحترام
> وإتفضل الوردة دى من أخوك الصغير


سعدت بك كما لم أسعد بغيرك, أشكرك على حسن اجتهادك وصدق مقصدك, أما الوردة فقد قبلتها ولكن بعد تصليح كلمة من أخوك لتصبح من أخيك.
نقطة بعيداً عن الموضوع: لعلك لاحظت أنني لا أجيد تقنيات النت, فأرجو إخباري ولو على الخاص بطريقة إدخال كلمات"المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة..." بعد اقتباس, لأنني حاولت عملها ولم أفلح

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الفاضل د.ابو المكارم
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية 
يسعدنى أن نقاشنا الممتع(بالنسبة لى على الأقل) مازال مستمرا..
إسمح لى أن أقوم بسؤالك أثناء حوارنا عدد من الأسئلة لا من باب المحاكمة لا سمح الله ولا من باب التحقير أو الإزدراء ولكن من أجل فقط تحريك النقاش وكسر الملل الذى قد يصيب من يتابع ذلك الحوار من القراء المتابعين للموضوع..
وسيسعدنى أن أجيب أيضا على أسئلتك التى قد تطرحها على بدورك..
سأبدأ بالسؤال الذى كنت قد أغفلته فى البداية لخوفى من أن تدور المناقشة فى دوائر مفرغة(من أين تستقى أفكارك؟)
أستقيها من الجزء الذى إستطعت إدراكه من تعاليم الدين المتمثلة فى النصوص القرآنية والأحاديث والسيرة النبوية 
فإن وفقت فمن الله وحده وإن أخطأت  فمن الشيطان ومنى..فلا عيب فى النصوص المقدسة وإنما العيب يكون فى الفهم الخاطىء لها أو فى الخروج عليها والمروق منها..
كما أن القراءة والإطلاع جانب لا يمكن تنحيته شريطة محاولة تنقيحه على ضوء الهدى الدينى




> أما من أين أستقي أفكاري فمما خلقه الله داخلي ,مما تدركه حواسي وأطلق عليه العقل


 كيف تدرك أن الشمش نجم سماوى بإستخدام حواسك؟وإن ضل عقلك(لا سمح الله)كيف تتأكد من أن إستخدامك لحواسك سليم؟
وما هو المرجع الذى نعود إليه فى حالة ضلال العقل؟



> ومما بداخلي من مرجعية القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا وأطلق عليه الفطرة


كبف تتأكد من أن مرجعية القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا والتى تطلق عليها الفطرة لديك سليمة؟
وإذا تأكدت من أنها سليمة كبف تستطيع جعل من ترى أن فطرته غير سليمة أن يعود إلى فطرته التى فطره الله عليها؟




> فمنطق الأطفال وتعريفهم للأشياء يختلف عن منطق وتعريف البالغين..ومع ذلك فإننا نتفاهم معهم بمنطقهم..وكلما زاد نضج المرء وزاد علمه كلما وصل إلى أقرب تعريف منطقى للأمور..





> إن الأطفال والمرضى وأصحاب العاهات ليسوا مرجعية أو مقياساً فيما نقص منهم, والمقياس في التفكير المنطقي للأسوياء فقط.


لم أضرب المثل إلا بالأطفال لا لأقول بأنهم أصحاب منطق سليم ولكن لكى أقول أن الكبار يتواصلون معهم بمنطق الصغار لا الكبار..فإختلاف المنطق لا يكون بالضرورة مدعاة لإنهاء أى حوار أو نقاش..بل بمحاولة كل منا أن يحاول أن يرى كبف يفكر الآخر ويحاول أن يحاوره بمنطقه حتى يحدث التلاقى بدلا من التنافر والرفض بلا مبرر..وذلك أذا كانت هناك فائدة مرجوة
((ادْعُ إِلِى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ ))<النحل 125>
إن المبرر الوحيد لإنهاء أى حوار حينما يتحول إلى جدل لا طائل منه ويصبح مضيعة للوقت ..
((خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ))<الأعراف 199>
أما عن المرضى(بعلل ليست عقلية) وأصحاب العاهات(الجسدية)فلا زلت أقول بأنهم أسوياء فى التفكير المنطقى رغم ما نقص منهم..ولم أفهم هل تقصد تنحيتهم عن التفكير المنطقى السليم؟ولماذا؟




> إذا هل من الممكن أن نتفق على أن العقل هو الشيء الذى يتم بواسطته الإدراك وتكون الحواس الخمسة أحد العوامل المساعدة فى هذا الإدراك..وكذلك القدرة على الإستنباط..أو أى شيء يمكن أن يتحقق الإدراك عن طريقه..





> إن الإدراك يكون بالحواس, ويستقبل المخ هذا الإدراك فيخزنه في الذاكرة كما أدركه, ويستدعيه حين يطلبه أو يطلب منه, فإذا تمت هذه العملية نطلق عليها العقل, فمن رأى ولم يستطع أن يستدعي ذاكرته فيعلم أو يخبرنا بما رأى فلا نعده من العقلاء. أما القدرة على الاستنباط فهي من ملكات التفكير وهو شيء أشمل من العقل, فالعقل جزء من التفكير, أي أن التفكير يستلزم العقل, بينما لا يشترط على العاقل أن يكون مفكراً.


ا أستطيع الإقتناع أبدا بأن الإدراك لا يكون إلا بالحواس..فإدراكى بأننى سأرسب فى الإمتحان إن لم أذاكر ليس له علاقة بالحواس على الإطلاق..وقد أنسى أسماء لأشخاص أعرفهم أو لأى شيء آخر..ولكن هذا الخلل فى إستدعاء الذاكرة لا يمكن أن ينقلنى من خانة العقلاء إلى خانة الغير عقلاء..
والعقل ليس جزء من التفكير..بل إن العقل هو الأداة المستخدمة للتفكير..كما أن الفرشاة هى أداة المستخدمة لدهان الحائط..يمكننى أن أقول أن دهان الحائط يستلزم فرشاة..
كما قلت أنت بأن التفكير يستلزم العقل..لكن لا يمكننى أن أقول بأن الفرشاة جزء من الدهان الموجود على الحائط..فكيف تقول بأن العقل جزء من التفكير؟
وأتفق معك فى أن العاقل لا يشترط أن يكون مفكرا..فليس كل تفكير ينتج فكر..فأحبانا ينتج التفكير كفر. أو خزعبلات أو أى كلام فاضى..
فالمنطقية فى التفكير التى تريدها لا تتحقق بالإدراك بواسطة الحواس الخمس فقط وإنما بواسطة إستخدام صحيح للعقل والذى لكى نستخدمه فى التفكير الصحيح المنطقى يعوزنا ما هو أشمل من إستخدام حواسنا الخمس فقط لا غير..
فلماذا أقول بأننى عاقل وحسن ملك العالم مجنون رغم أن حواسه الخمسة سليمة؟




> لا يليق بالمنطق أن أقتنع بتعريف ناقص و مبتور من أجل أن أرى الأشياء بعد ذلك بناء على ذلك التعريف الناقص والمبتور..بل المنطقى أن أبحث عن التعريف الصحيح والدقيق للشيء من أجل فهمه فهما صحيحا لا تشويه فيه..





> المنطق يوجب بذل الجهد للوصول للتعريف الدقيق للأمور, والتعريف مهمته ضمان تطابق الأمر بين طرفي الحديث أو النقاش, يمكنك أن تحدد تعريفاً ناقصاً ومبتوراً لأمر ما , هنا يجب علي أن أتقيد بتعريفك للأمر كما هو ولا أتجاوزه لكي أفهم ما تقصده, أما إذا تناقض تعريفك مع أقوالك فهنا أذكرك بالعودة لتعريفك, هذا هو المنطق الذي أعرفه.


أتفق معك هنا فى إستخدامك للمنطق..وعندما نتفق على شيء أسعد كثيرا..
ولقد حاولت أن أبين لك بطريقة مهذبة بقدر الإمكان أننى أرى بأن تعريفك للعقل جاء مبتورا لإنك عرفته بإنه الإدراك بواسطة الحواس الخمسة فقط..فإذا سلمت بتعريفك هذا ستلزمنى به..لذلك سأعود لتعريف المعجم الوجيز للعقل حيث أننى مقتنع به ويمكنك إلزامى به..((عقل عقلا أى أدرك الأشياء على حقيقتها))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 428>




> الصدق والعدل والمساواة والوفاء والرحمة والمروءة وغيرها من الأخلاق لا إختلاف بين الناس الأسوياء فقط مهما إختلفت جنسياتهم ولغاتهم ومواطنهم
> ولكن هناك من هم قليلوا الإدراك ذوى فطرة ملطخة قد يرون بعكس ذلك ..بل ويتهكمون بفطرتهم الملطخة على من يسير على منهاج ربه
> ((وَلُوطًا إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُم بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ (80)إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِّن دُونِ النِّسَاء بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ (81)وَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ أَخْرِجُوهُم مِّن قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ (82))<الآيات من سوة الأعراف>





> هناك فرق بين وجود الفطرة والعمل بها, والعمل بما يناقض الفطرة ليس دليلاً على عدم وجودها, لأن العمل والسلوك يتم كمحصلة لعناصر كثيرة منها الغريزة والفطرة والعقل والعلم والإرادة والعقيدة والهوى والعاطفة والهدف والغاية في الحياة والقدرة على تحمل المشقة, .


إتفاق تام فى هذه النقطة ولا يوجد أى إختلاف فيما قلته أنت أو قلته أنا..إلا فى أن الفطرة تلطخ



> والفطرة لا تطمس ولا تلطخ, ولكنها تحيد أو تغيب لأن عناصر أخرى أصبحت أقوى منها في التأثير على النفس أو في قبول النفس لها.


إذا تجاوزنا الفرق فى المعنى بين (تلطخ)و(تحيد)..لا نستطيع تجاوز إقرارك بأن هناك عناصر أخرى قد تؤثر على قبول النفس للفطرة مما يجعلها تحيد..
فكيف يمكن أن نجعل من شيء يحيد مرجعا وأصلا نعود إليه فى حالة وجود هذا الحيد؟
وهل يمكنك أن تسمى لى أى من هذه العناصر التى قد تؤثر فى الفطرة فتجعلها تحيد؟
يمكننى أن أسمى لك واحدا(العقل)..
ومن ثم فيمكننا أن نستنتج أن( العقل) أيضا لا يمكن أن يكون أصلا محايدا بمكن الرجوع إليه فى حالة عدم قدرته على التفكير المنطقى السليم لدرجة تحييده( للفطرة) وبالمرة..عدم سيطرته على (الغرائز)




> ((الغريزة:الطبيعة والسجية و-(فى علم النفس) :صورة من صور النشاط النفسى وطراز من السلوك أساسه الفطرة والوراثة))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 448>
> وحتى لا أرفض تعريفك بالكلية فإننى يمكننى أن أقول بأن الغريزة هى (بعض)الدوافع التى خلقها الله فى الإنسان وأمره بأن يهذبها ويشذبها من أجل إعمار الكون على الصورة المثلى التى يحبها الله ويرضاها..
> وإن كنت لا أرى مبرر لأى تعريفات جديدة فتعريف المعجم الوجيز أبلغ وأوجز





> لماذا لا تتفق معي؟,


لأننى لو إتفقت معك فيما لم أقتنع به أكون منافقا لك..ولا أظنك ستسعد بمنافق..بل بصديق يصدقك القول



> الغريزة هي كل الدوافع,


لا يا سيدى..الغريزة المقومة فقط هى التى يعتد بها كأحد الدوافع..فالشهوة الجنسية غريزة..والرغبة فى التناسل أيضا..فلماذا أتزوج على سنة الله ورسوله ؟لأن الزواج أصل والغريزة فرع..وإعمار الكون أصل والتناسل فرع فلذلك زوج الله آدم حواء وشرع لبنيهم الأوائل  الزواج لكل ذكر من بطن على الأنثى من البطن الأخرى(كما فى قصة إبنى آدم المعروفة)..والشرع الإسلامى شرع لنا طريقة للزواج بينما هناك طرق أخرى غير شرعية للزواج رفضها الدين ناهيك عن الزنى بالتراضى أو الإغتصاب..فهل الغريزة هى الأصل أم ما شرعه الله لنا من الدين؟



> كما أن الفطرة مستودع القيم,


سنعود مرة أخرى للتسليم بأن الفطرة تحيد..بسبب عدم القدرة على إستخدام العقل إستخدام أمثل.. يقوم به الغرائز.. ويحفظ به الفطرة على الطريق المستقيم.. وهو طريق تعاليم الدين التى تقودنا إلى الأصل فى الوجود الإنسانى وهو عبادة الله



> أما إضافتك "وأمره ان يهذبها ويشذبها من أجل إعمار الكون على الصورة المثلى التي يحبها الله" فمن رأيي لا تصلح كتعريف منطقي, فالمنطق يجب ألا ندخل فيه الغيب والإيمان, وليس معنى ذلك أن المنطق يناقض الغيب والإيمان بل هذا مجال وذاك مجال يجب أن يجتمعا في الفرد السوي ولا يختلطا.


إذا رأيت ساعة تدور تروسها بدقة لتنبىء عن الوقت ولكننى لم أرى صانعها لن أستطبع الإقرار بأن هذه الساعة وجدت نفسها بنفسها..بل بإستخدام المنطق سأقول بأن هذه الساعة لا بد لها من صانع..وهذا منطق سليم بمكننى من خلاله التوصل إلى أن  هذا الكون لابد له من خالق يسبر أموره..رغم أن الله لا يمكن إدراكه بالحواس
((لاَّ تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ ))<الأنعام 103>
وإذا إستخدمت نظرية(الشك المنهجى)لديكارت(الشك المؤدى إلى اليقين) وهى نظرية منطقية-وقد فعلت-لتوصلت لأن الدين الإسلامى هو الدين الصحيح..رغم أن الدين الإسلامى به جزء من الغيبيات لابد من التسليم بها
((الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ ))<سورة البقرة آية 3>
فإذا إستخدمت المنطق لأصل به للخالق وللدين الصحيح ثم لم أجعل من التسليم بأوامر الدين والتصديق بما فيه من الغيبيات منطقا لى فإن منطقى سيكون غير منطقى..فالمنطق والدين يمكن أن يتلاقيان بل ويمتزجان ويختلطان فى الشخص السوى
((وَضَرَبَ لَنَا مَثَلًا وَنَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ مَنْ يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ (78)قُلْ يُحْيِيهَا الَّذِي أَنشَأَهَا أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ خَلْقٍ عَلِيمٌ (79)<من سورة يس>
هل رأيت يا أخى الفاضل؟
إن الله من سابع سماء(حسب قدرتى على التفكير التى أرجو أن تكون سليمة ومنطقية) جعلنا نستخدم المنطق الصحيح الذى يمكننا من خلاله التسليم بالغيبيات..فليس بالتصديق والإيمان فقط يمكننا أن نقول أن الله سيحيينا بعد أن تصبح عظامنا رميما..ولكن بإستخدام المنطق أيضا..فهل هذا ينقلنى إلى خانة الإنسان الغير سوى؟




> الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الوحيد الذى لا يحتاج لغيره فى وجوده لأنه خالق..وما عداه مخلوق..وكل مخلوق يحتاج لخالق فى وجوده..ومع ذلك فلا ينفى ذلك صفة الأصل عن المخلوقات..فالماء مخلوق ولكنه أصل كل شيء حى..
> ((أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ ))<سورة الأنبياء آية 30>
> والإنسان أصله آدم لا القرد كما يقول داروين..ومع ذلك لولا الماء لما كان آدم ولولا الله ما كان الماء وهكذا يمكن تطبيق تلك القاعدة على كل الأصول الموجودة فى الكون..فرغم أنها تحتاج إلى غيرها فى وجودها فإن ذلك لا ينفى صفة الأصل عنها





> معذرة أخي الفاضل فما زلت تخلط الغيب بالشهادة, المنطق هو علم الشهادة ويجب ألا نخلط به الغيب والاعتقاد, وكما قلت لأن هذا منظور وذاك منظور آخر وليس لأن المنطق يستوجب الكفر بالغيب..


رددت على ذلك فى الفقرة السابقة..
وأزيد بأننا يجب أن نرجع مرة أخرى لتعريف المنطق..
والمعجم الوجيز مازال فى يدى
 :: 
((المنطق:علم يعصم الذهن من الخطأ فى الفكر..ومنطقى:يفكر تفكيرا مستقيما))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 621>
فهل هناك علم يعصم الذهن من الخطأ ويجعل المرء يفكر تفكير مستقيم دون ربطه بالدين الذى إقتنعت به عن طريق المنطق؟
فكبف يستخدم الدين المنطق ولا يستخدم المنطق الدين إلا إذا كان منطقا ممجوجا لا يعصمنى من الخطأ فى الفكر ولا يجعلنى أفكر تفكيرا سليما؟إن هذا يتنافى مع تعريف المنطق(فى المعجم الوجيز)
 :: 




> إن خلق الإنسان بنى على أصل وهو عبادة الله((وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ ))<سورة الذاريات آية 56>
> وعبادة الله بإطاعة أوامره وتجنب نواهيه.. تكفل العدل والمساواة والتحضر والأمن بين الناس فى الدنيا والآخرة,وغير ذلك من الأسس التى يقوم عليها كل دين..
> وهى أمور رغم أن آدم رأى الدليل عليها بعد أن أكرمه الله بالعلم ..وعاين طاعة الملائكة لربهم بسجودهم لآدم..وعاين اللعنة التى حلت بإبليس بعد معصيته لربه..وخروج آدم من الجنة ونعيمه بعد أكله من الشجرة وهبوطه إلى الأرض..
> ورغم كل ما تمتع به آدم من هذه التجارب..
> إلا أن الله أرسل الرسل والأنبياء لبنيه من بعده لأن منهم أهل جدل ومراء بكل تأكيد..





> أوافقك في ذلك ولكنه ابتعد عن الموضوع, فلم نتحدث بعد عن دور الدين والعبادة, ولماذا يعصي العبد ربه رغم قناعته بالصواب, وما هي مهمة الرسل للبشر.


بسعدنى كثيرا أن نتفق..حتى وإن لم نتطابق..فليس من الضرورى أن يكون كل منا نسخة من الآخر..
لكننى لم أبتعد عن الموضوع..بل رددت على فقرتك فى تعريف الأصل والفرع فأنت قلت بأن:الأصل : هو كل أمر لا يحتاج لغيره في وجوده, وكل ما يحتاج في وجوده لغيره فليس أصلاً ..
بينما بينت لك أن كل ما عدا الله مخلوق بحتاج لأصل..وبما أن الدنيا مليئة بالأشياء التى تحتاج فى وجودها لغيرها ومع ذلك فإننا نعدها أصولا (كآدم أصل البشر الذى كان يحتاج للماء لخلقه..والماء الذى هو أصل كل شيء حى إحتاج إلى خالق يخلقه)
فإن نظريتك حول الأصل والفرع لم تكن موفقة..مع كل الإحترام لك والإعتذار عن إضطرارى لإستخدام كلمة غير موفقة..
وإن أردت أن تتحدث عن (دور الدين والعبادة, ولماذا يعصي العبد ربه رغم قناعته بالصواب, وما هي مهمة الرسل للبشر.)
فتفضل مشكورا




> أسألك: هل من الأضمن أن نطلب من الناس أجمعين كل حسب دينه أن يطبقوا القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا التي توجد في فطرتهم لأنها أصل أم نطلب منهم أن يطبقوا القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا التي يجدونها في دينهم لأنها أصل؟, ترى هل يستوي الأمران؟.


الأضمن أو دعنى أقول الأفضل أن ندعو الناس أجمعين لإستخدام الفكر السليم حتى يتوصلوا إلى الدين الصحيح..ومن ثم يلتزمون بشرائع هذا الدين والتى ستوصلهم إلى القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا..وندعو كذلك أصحاب الدين الصحيح إلى إتباع دينهم إتباعا صحيحا لا أن يحيدون عن الطريق القويم الذى مهده لهم هذا الدين فيتخيل من هم على غير دينهم أن الدين ليس بصحيح..رغم أن العيب حينما يوجد يكون فى الناس وليس فى الدين..
((وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِّلنَّاسِ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ))<سبأ28>
((وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ))<الأنبياء 107>
((يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ وَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ ))<الأنبياء 67>
((ادْعُ إِلِى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ ))<النحل 127>
((وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِينًا فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ))<آل عمران85>
((وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَن سَبِيلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُم بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ))<الأنعام 153>




> أما وصفك للإسلام فأعلق عليه:
> - الدين الجامع المحتوي على كل ما جاء بالأديان والشرائع السماوية منذ خلق آدم: نعم هذه حقيقة نؤمن بها..


الحمد لله أسعدتنى



> - وهو الصالح حتى قيام الساعة؛يقيناً..


الحمد لله ثم الحمد لله سعادة على سعادة



> - وهو المقوم لكل غريزة إنسانية:بل هو الداعي لتقويم الغريزة


إختلاف فى الصياغة



> والفرد هو الذي يقومها أو ينجرف خلفها


إذا إتبع صحيح الدين أو حاد عنه



> - وهو المنقي لكل فطرة إنسانية:الفطرة التي خلقها الله لا تحتاج لتنقية ولا تتلوث, والدين يدعو لتفعيل الفطرة وإعلاء قدرها وجعلها حاكمة لكل فعل أو سلوك.


إذا كانت لا تتلوث فمعنى ذلك أن أى إنسان يموت على الفطرة وإن كان كافرا وهذا غير صحيح..
وعموما حتى لا نظل ندور فى دوائر إختلاف التعريفات أو المفاهيم حول الفطرة دعنى أستبدل كلمة تنقى بكلمة (تحيد)التى إستخدمتها أنت والتى ستؤدى فى النهاية إلى نفس النتيجة التى أقول بها..فالكافر تحيد فطرته فلا يعتد به ممن يموتون على الفطرة..والدين يدعو لأن نحافظ على الفطرة من أن(تحيد)
ولكن لأنها تحيد فلا يمكن الإطمئنان إلى أنها ستحكم الفعل والسلوك (بل تعاليم الدين هى التى يمكن أن تحكم السلوك والفعل )

فإذا قلت بأننى لو ذاكرت(فعل)فإننى سأنجح(نتيجة)وإذا تكاسلت(فعل)فإننى سأرسب(نتيجة)
وإذا تحكمت فى السلوك والأفعال(فعل)فإن فطرتى لن تحيد(نتيجة)
النتيجة لا تنتج الفعل بل الفعل هو الذى ينتج النتيجة
ومن هذا نصل إلى المراد وهو القول بأننى لو إتبعت صحبح الدين فإننى سأتحكم فى سلوكى وأفعالى
وبالتالى فإن صحيح الدين هو الضامن بأن الفطرة لن (تحيد)



> صدقت فالحساب على الله ليس لأحد من هذا الأمر شيئاً.


أسأل الله أن يحشرنى وإياك فى زمرة الصادقين والصديقين والشهداء



> سعدت بك كما لم أسعد بغيرك, أشكرك على حسن اجتهادك وصدق مقصدك, أما الوردة فقد قبلتها ولكن بعد تصليح كلمة من أخوك لتصبح من أخيك.


وأنا سعدت بك أيما سعادة..وأشكرك كل الشكر وأنتظر مشاركتك القادمة فلا تحرمنى منها..
للأسف لا عذر لى فى ضعفى فى النحو..ولكن سأحاول جاهدا أن أذاكره مرة أخرى إذا سنح لى الوقت بذلك..فمالا يدرك كله لا يترك كله..وإتفضل كمان وردة أخرى من أخيك.
 :f2: 



> نقطة بعيداً عن الموضوع: لعلك لاحظت أنني لا أجيد تقنيات النت, فأرجو إخباري ولو على الخاص بطريقة إدخال كلمات"المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة..." بعد اقتباس, لأنني حاولت عملها ولم أفلح


والله أنا بقالى زمان لم أدخل على المنتدى..ونسيت إزاى أختار حجم الفونط والألوان..
لكننى أعرف طريقة بدائية لموضوع اقتباس بواسطة فلان
بأن تضع إسم فلان بعد علامة =فى علامة الإقتباس
[quote=فلان]
/QUOTE]
طبعا أنا حذفت قوس من على يمين كلمة quote السفلى 
حتى لا تظهر على النحو التالى



>

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يا ناس يا هوووو أنا لا أزعل
أنا والحمدلله مخاصم الزعل
وشرحتها كتير قبل كده
أنا لا أزعل تجنبا للشرب من ماء البحر
وأنا راجل دوغرى للغاية
والعنوان عندى أهم كثير جدا
من الموضوع
إختيار العنوان ده فن وحرفنه
ده بخلاف مقدمة الموضوع
كانت لا مؤاخذه  "هبله" شويه بالنسبه لى
وبعدين خير الكتابه ما قل ودل
وده اللى تعلمته من الهنود


أثناء تحضيرى لرسالة الدكتوراه هناك
بعكس رسايل الدكتوراه فى مصر
تحتاج لعربيه نص نقل بمقطوره



لم أجد عربيه فاضيه جبت الحمار ده
وده أنعكس على كثير من المناقشات
فى المنتدى
التى أصبحت تشبه رسايل الدكتوراه
من النوع المصرى









*لكن برضك أنا أزعل من 
أحمد ناصر
اللى مغرقنى 
كور وكروت خضرا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> ** * مفهوم العقل والقلب في القرآن والسنة - محمد علي*
> * ** حول مفهوم العقل والقلب في القران والسنة - محمد علي الجوز*
> * ***العقل والدين.. دوائر التوحيد والوجودية في التصور الإسلامي - فوزي خليل*



 :f2: 
عزيزى إبن طيبه الطيب
هذه مجرد كتب ومراجع ينقصها الأهم
إلا وهو ما أجمع عليه
المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 *
 ندوة علمية عن صلة القلب بالعقل


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 العلم نور الله في الأرض ونور الله لا يهدى لعاص ، وسبحانه الذي قال: "علم الإنسان مالم يعلم"، فقلما شربنا قطرة من بحر علم الله الذي وهبه لبعض خلقه إلا وأحسسنا أننا مازلنا على شاطىء فيوضات الرحمن الرحيم و ما زلنا نجهل . واليوم نغوص في بعض الأسئلة التي تتوارد علينا لمعرفة الإجابة منها : هل القلب هو العقل ؟ وما علاقة القلب بالجوف ، وما هي أنواع القلوب ؟ ولماذا اختلفت آراء الفلاسفة والعلماء والمفكرين في القلب ؟ وهل يموت العقل ؟ و منه سنتطرق الى 
 إجابة شافية بمشيئة الرحمن عما يدور بالموضوع

صلة القلب  بالعقل

في محراب الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن الكريم والسنة الشريفة عن القلب أُقيمت ندوة تحدث مقرر الندوة د. كارم غنيم الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر فقال : لقد بحث العلماء طوال القرون الخوالي في موضوع القلب ، وصلته بالعقل والنفس والروح ، وذهب البعض إلى أن القلب إنما هو النفس استنادا إلى قول الله تعالى : واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه ، فالأنفس هنا هي القلوب ، وأما الصدر لغة فهو مقدم كل شيء وأوله ، وهو مفرد وجمعه صدور ؛ وقد ورد في القرآن الكريم ليحتوى القلب في مثل قوله تعالى : "أفلم يسيروا في الأرض لتكون لهم قلوب يعقلون بها أو آذان يسمعون بها ، فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور" ، وأكده قوله تعالى : "أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام فهو على نور من ربه" . ففي الصدر يحصل الانشراح أو الضيق ويؤيده أيضا قوله تعالى : "نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين" ، وقال علماء اللغة : إن الصدر يعبر عن القلب واستندوا لقوله تعالى : "إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب" . ومنهم من وضح العلاقة بين القلب والجوف ، والجوف هو باطن البطن ، ومنهم من يرى أن القلب هو الروح ، على اعتبار أن العقل قد يكون العلم بحقائق الأمور ، وقد يكون هو المدرك للعلوم ، ولذا فان القلب يطلق ويراد به صفة العلم ومحل الإدراك . 

أنواع القلوب

ويوضح د. كارم غنيم أن القرآن خصص بعض القلوب وحددها ، نذكر منها على سبيل المثال : قلب رسول الله في قوله تعالى : "قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فانه نزل على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه وهدى وبشرى للمؤمنين" ، وقلب سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام : "وان من شيعته لإبراهيم ، إذ جاء ربه بقلب سليم" ، وكذلك قلوب الصحابة في قوله تعالى : "واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا ، واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا" ، أما قلوب خواص المؤمنين : "الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم ..." ، وقلوب أصحاب الكهف : "وربطنا على قلوبهم إذ قاموا فقالوا ربنا رب السماوات والأرض لن ندعو من دونه إلها لقد قلنا إذا شططا" ، وقلوب حواريي عيسى عليه السلام : " قالوا نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا ونعلم أن قد صدقتنا ونكون عليها من الشاهدين " ، أما قلب أم موسى : "وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغا إن كادت لتبدى به لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها لتكون من المؤمنين " ، وهناك قلوب الكافرين : "ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم " ، وقلوب الفجار : "كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون " . 

كما بين د. غنيم أن القرآن الكريم قسم القلوب باعتبارها المعنوي لا الحسي 3 أنواع " القلب الحي ـ القلب الميت ـ القلب المريض ) وتجلى هذا التقسيم في قوله تعالى : "ليجعل ما يلقى الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض والقاسية قلوبهم وان الظالمين لفي شقاق بعيد ، وليعلم الذين أوتوا أنه الحق من ربك فيؤمنوا به ، فتخبت له قلوبهم وان الله لهاد الذين آمنوا إلى صراط مستقيم "

. فإذا كان القرآن الكريم قد قسم القلوب إلى 3 أنواع فان الحديث النبوي الشريف قسمها إلى 4 أنواع لقد روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "القلوب أربعة : قلب أجرد مثل السراج يزهر ، وقلب أغلف مربوط على غلافه ، وقلب منكوص ، وقلب مصفح .. " 

فالقلب الأجرد قلب المؤمن سراجه فيه نوره أما القلب الأغلف فقلب الكافر ، وأما القلب المنكوص فقلب المنافق عرف ثم أنكر ، وأما القلب المصفح فقلب فيه إيمان ونفاق فمثل الإيمان فيه كمثل البقلة يمدها الماء الطيب ومثل النفاق فيه كمثل القرحة يمدها القيح والدم ، فأي المادتين غلبت غلبت على الأخرى" . 

آراء المفسرين  والعلماء

أما الدكتور أحمد شوقي إبراهيم رئيس المجمع العلمي لإعجاز القرآن والسنة فيقول : إن أي متحدث يتكلم عن القلب والعقل لابد أن يتكلم أولا عن آراء المفسرين والعلماء القدامى والمحدثين ، وهم لم يجتمعوا على رأى في هذا الموضوع وكل واحد له رأيه ؛ فلماذا هذا الاختلاف ؟ فهناك أسباب لذلك منها : 

السبب الأول أن هذه غيبيات وليس لها مرجع إلا الوحي مصداقا لقوله تعالى : "ولا يعلم الغيب إلا الله ومن ارتضى من رسول" ، وكذلك في القرآن والسنة ومن ثم اجتهد هؤلاء العلماء والفلاسفة في هذا الشأن . وسبب آخر أن هذه الأمور ذكرت في القرآن والسنة على الكناية والمجاز تارة وعلى التمثيل والتشبيه تارة أخرى .. غيب عبر عنه بهذه الأساليب البلاغية أدى إلى اختلافهم اختلافا كبيرا ، فالذي يبحث في هذه الموضوعات عليه الآتي : لابد أن يعتمد على ما جاء في القرآن والسنة من حقائق علمية وبعد ذلك يرجع إلى القواميس اللغوية ليجد القلب بمعنى والعقل بمعنى ثان والفؤاد بمعنى آخر ، فالمتحدث في الإعجاز العلمي عليه أن يكون ملما لهذه الأساليب البلاغية . 


 فنجد أن القلب ما ذكر في القرآن الكريم إلا كناية عن العقل ، ونقرأ في القواميس اللغوية والمعاجم في تعريفهم للقلب هو الفؤاد وهو العقل إذن القلب والفؤاد والعقل بمعنى واحد داخل المعاجم اللغوية ولكن الفؤاد أشمل من العقل ولهذا أسباب في قوله تعالى : "نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبك" "عقلك" ، "إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب" "عقل" "فتخبت لهم قلوبهم" ، "ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب" ، "في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا" هنا يدل على فساد العقل والرأي . 

أما الحديث الشريف فذكر القلب على الحقيقة وكذلك على المجاز ، ذكر القلب على الحقيقة فقال : "ألا إن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهى القلب ، ووضع يده الشريفة على صدره .. "القلب العضوي الذي يضخ الدم للجسم كله فأي إنسان مسئولا عن مؤسسة فإذا فسد هذا الإنسان فسدت المؤسسة كلها وإذا صلح صلحت بكاملها . 

العقل ليس في القلب

ويضيف د. أحمد شوقي إبراهيم أن هناك آية كريمة طالما اختلف المفسرون في تفسيرها ويخطئون في فهمها : "أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فتكون لهم قلوب يعقلون بها أو آذان يسمعون بها فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور" ، كثير من الناس فسروا هذه الآية على ظاهر لفظها ولم يعلموا أن في هذه الآية بها كناية ومجاز، وقالوا إن القلب إنما هو العقل ، وهذا ليس صحيحا لأنه مجاز . 

ففي سنة 1997 قام الدكتور بنمار بتغيير قلب رجل واستبدله بقلب إنسان آخر وكانت امرأة وانتظر عسى أن يتغير فكره وعقله فلم يتغير فكره وعقله أبدا ولذا استنتج أن العقل ليس في القلب . والمراد من الآية الكريمة أنه لا يعتد من عمى الأبصار لأن العمى الحقيقي هو عمى القلوب والفكر و العقل ، لأن عمى الإبصار يمكن الاستعاضة به بالحواس الأخرى فتعينه على الاتصال والمشاركة في الحياة في مجتمعه ؛ أما عمى القلب فهو حقيقي ونهائي ولا يستعاض عنه بشيء آخر أبدا. 

ترجمة القرآن الكريم

يبدو أن الحديث ذا شجون ، ففهم إعجاز القرآن الكريم نفحات من رب العالمين لبعض خلقه وكذا التفسير القرآني ، ولذا وجدنا اختلافا كبيرا بين اجتهادات المفسرين والمشتغلين بالحديث القرآني ، وهنا لابد أن أنبه الذين يترجمون معاني القرآن الكريم بأن هناك أخطاء فظيعة وقع فيها المشتغلون بهذا العلم القرآني في ترجمته إلى لغات كثيرة وسنضرب بعض الأمثلة لهذه الأخطاء التي فرغت النص القرآني الحكيم من مضمونه المراد له وفى أساليبه البلاغية بترجمة لفظية حرفية مما أوقعنا في مهازل للترجمة . 

ومن هنا أحب أن أنبه أننا في المجمع العلمي للإعجاز في القرآن والسنة أنشأنا لجنة للترجمة خاصة بآيات الإعجاز العلمي وأي مشارك سواء بجهده أو علمه أو ماله فله عند الله فضل كبير للوصول بقرآننا إلى كل الناس بصورة صحيحة وبخاصة المسلمين في الغرب أو الشرق الذين يتحدثون غير العربية لغة . 

ومثال هذه الأخطاء في الترجمة : ـ

في قوله تعالى : "ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة" وجدنا الترجمة الحرفية هكذا : 
The god has closed theear’s and eye’s of their hard يعنى "أن الرب أغلق آذان وعيون قلوبهم" ، فهل معنى الآية ذلك ولذلك تعتبر هذه الترجمة ترجمة سقيمة . 

مثال آخر: في قوله تعالى : "إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب" The divin hand has opened the ear’s of his hard and eay’s of his mind " يعنى (يد الرب قد فتحت آذان قلبك وعيون فؤادك). 

ويختم د. أحمد شوقي إبراهيم رئيس المجمع العلمي حديثه بقول كما قلنا : إن هذا موضوع مختلف عليه ، لأنه من الغيبيات التي لا يعلمها إلا الله ، وأنا كأستاذ قلب كلما تقدمنا في العلم في هذا المجال تأكد جهلنا لكثير من الأشياء الأخرى التي لم تكتشف بعد ولا نعلمها . فمثلا قال أحد علماء الخلية والوراثة الأجانب التي لاترى بالعين المجردة : كلما ذهبنا في علم الخلية وجدنا أنفسنا على شاطىء بحر كبير ، فالمعلومات التي توصلنا إليها في الحامض النووي في الخلية البشرية لو كتبت على شريط حاسوب لكان طول هذا الشريط بين الأرض والقمر ذهابا وإيابا .. فسبحان علام الغيوب .. فنحن لا نعلم شيئا من علم الله إلا ما شاء الله وأراد علمنا به . 


وظيفة القلب

أما ا. د. أبو الوفا عبد الآخر عضو المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية فيوضح أن للقلب ازدواجية التقييم من ناحية المنظور المادي والآخر من ناحية المنظور المعنوي ، ويتولى الأمور الأخلاقية والإيمانية في الإنسان ويشارك النفس البشرية أعمالها ، ويتولى الآخر المهام الجسدية الحيوية المعروفة ، وترى القلب أهم عضو في الجسد البشرى حتى انه يعد توقفه أهم علامات الموت . 

وبعد أن تقدمت علوم الطب في ميدان الجراحة ، واستطاع العلماء نقل القلب من شخص لآخر ومن ثم دارت إشكالات حول رؤية القلب ؛ ورأى أصحاب المنظور المادي بانضمام القلب إليهم ، ورأوا إن القلب مضخة للدم ولا علاقة له بالأخلاق ولا الإيمان والروحانيات . هنا أصبحت المواجهة حتمية والرد بحكمة وعلم ومنطق يجمع بين الأسلوب المعنوي والمادي لأن القضية ذات شطرين . 

ويتساءل د. أبو الوفا عبد الآخر هل القلب له دور في السلوك والإيمان والكفر أم أن دوره فقط مضخة للدم ؟وهل القلب المتفق عليه والذي يقع في القفص الصدري والمعروف بالإنكليزية hartأم أنه العقل وهو قول المتئولة وبعض المفسرين والمتكلمين والموجود في الدماغ ، أم أنه اسم جامع لا تحليل عضويا له ولا مكانيا . إن أقرب الأدلة القرآنية والسنة هو ذلك القلب المتفق عليه لاهو العقل ولا أي مفهوم آخر . هو العضو الموجود داخل الصدر الذي أشار إليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الإيمان والتقوى ها هنا محددا القلب الموجود في الصدر لا العقل الموجود في الدماغ ؛ فالقرآن أشبع القلب ووظيفته قولا بحيث يكون مفهوما بأن للقلب دورا عاطفيا ودورا إيمانيا ودورا يقينيا ، فكيف نتعرف على القلب هل هو في الدماغ أم في الصدر أم في الجوف ؟ هل يكفى تحديد المكان بإشارة الرسول إلى الصدر ، ولكن هناك أحاديث أخرى لقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام : "ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه" هل هو جوف الرأس أم البطن . وقوله تعالى : "ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور" أين الصدر هل هو الدماغ أم القفص الصدري وبعد أن نتفق على مكانه يسهل التعرف عليه . 
 
إحدى ندوات الإعجاز العلمى*




منقول من

المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية

 موسوعة المفاهيم  /القاف 
 *القلــــب*
 *لغة*: قلب الشىء لبه وباطنه، وهو ضد ظاهره.
 *واصطلاحًا*: مضخة قادرة على مد الجسم- بما فيه القلب نفسه- بالدم وبكل ما يحمله الدم. 
 وعند الفلاسفة فإن القلب مركز القوة الغضبية وفضيلتها الشجاعة. ويطلق على الشعور بالعطف أو الحنان أو الرحمة أو المحبة وغيرها من الأحوال الوجدانية. وإذا أطلق القلب على مجموع الأحاسيس والعواطف دل علّى معنى مقابل لمعنى العقل. وللقلب عند الفلاسفة معان أخرى فهو يُطلق على النفس أو الروح أو تلك اللطيفة الربانية التى لها بالقلب الجسمانى تعلق، وهى حقيقة الإنسان التى يسميها الحكماء بالنفس الناطقة أو العقل.
 ومن ثم فإن وظيفة القلب عند الفلاسفة إدراك الحقائق العقلية بطريق الحدس والإلهام لا بطريق القياس والاستدلال، وربما كان الغزالى أبرز الذين قالوا بوظيفة القلب فى الإدراك والمعرفة. فقد سبق باسكال إلى القول بإدراك الحقيقة بالقلب لا بالاستدلال العقلى وحده. *والقلب** لا يقتصر على إدراك العواطف، بل يتسع لإدراك الحقائق*. 
 ومن الجدير بالذكر أننا على مستوى الحياة العامة نؤمن أن معرفتنا بكثير من مبادئ الحياة   ترجع إلى الإدراك القلبى لا العقلى.
 أما القلب من حيث هو عضو فيتكون من عضلة واحدة، وهو مخروطى الشكل- يوصف أحيانا بأنه صنوبرى الشكل- ويرقد على جانبه بحيث تتجه قاعدته إلى ثلاث بوصات ونصف بوصة، ويبلغ طوله خمس بوصات من القاعدة إلى قمة المخروط، ويكون سمكه بوصتين ونصف بوصة. يوجد القلب داخل غلاف التامور ويُفصل من نهايته العليا بالشرايين الكبرى.
 ويبسط الأطباء وصف مكوناته بالقول بأنه يتكون من حجرتين للاستقبال وحجرتين للدفع، وينقبض البطينان معا. فالدم الذى يدخل من الأذينين إلى البطينين تمنعه الصمامات من العودة، ومن ثم تضطره انقباضات القلب إلى أن يدخل الأورطى وبالتالى إلى مجرى الدم إلى الجسم. ويدخل الدم من الأوردة الكبيرة إلى الأذينين فى أثناء فترة الانبساط حين تستريح العضلات من الانقباض، وعندئذ تنقبض عضلات الأذينين فتقفل الصمامات نتيجة ضغط الدم ويمر الدم من البطينين إلى الشريانين وبعدها يقفل الصمام الهلالى بين البطينين والشريانين ليمنع الدم من الرجوع إلى البطينين، وبعدئذ ترتخى العضلات البطينية إلى أن تنفتح مرة ثانية تحت تأثير ضغط الدم المندفع من الأذينين ليدخل الدم إلى البطينين. وتستغرق كل دورة أربعة أخماس الثانية.ويبلغ حجم قلب أى شخص حجم قبضة يده تقريبا، ويزيد قلب الوليد حوالى 20 جراما بينما يبلغ وزن قلّب البالغ ما بين 250 و 300 جرام.
 *أ‌.**د/ محمد الجوادى*
 *المراجع*
 1- معجم المصطلحات العلمية والفنية، مجمع اللغة العربية- القاهرة
 2- المعجم الفلسفى- جميل صليبا .
 3- الموجز فى الطب- لابن النفيس- المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية.
 4- قاموس القرآن الكريم: معجم الطب، مؤسسة الكويت للتقدم العلمى سنة 1997 م.
 5- الحاوى فى الطب، لأبى بكر الرازى- مطبعة مجلس دائرة المعارف العثمانية بحيدر أباد الدكن بالهند ، ط 1، سنة 1955م.





 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا ناس يا هوووو أنا لا أزعل
> أنا والحمدلله مخاصم الزعل


الحمد لله..
فعندما يكون الإنسان متصالح مع نفسه فإنه قلما يخاصم غيره..
ولإنه لو كل إنسان خاصم من يجرحه سواء بقصد أو بدون قصد لخاصمنا وخوصمنا من أهل الأرض جميعا..
ومن الحكمة أن يتغاضى المرء عن جروح الناس له تارة..وإبتلاع إهاناتهم تارة أخرى..لا عن خوف أو عجز..ولكن عن حب وتسامح..فشكرا لك على سعة صدرك..



> وشرحتها كتير قبل كده
> أنا لا أزعل تجنبا للشرب من ماء البحر


معاذ الله..وأقطع لسانى ولا أقول لك ذلك..فليس منا من لم يوقر كبيرنا..ويعطف على صغيرنا..
ورحمة الله على والدى الذى علمنى منذ صغرى إحترام الكبير..



> وأنا راجل دوغرى للغاية


فعلا هذه من صفاتك الحميدة
وه التى تجعلنى لا أزعل منك أبدا
فأنت رجل دوغرى وطيب وسليم النية وهكذا عرفتك..



> والعنوان عندى أهم كثير جدا
> من الموضوع
> إختيار العنوان ده فن وحرفنه


طيب معلش ممكن حضرتك تستحملنى شوية؟
أنا شايف إن عنوان الموضوع جاء بتوفيق الله عنوان بليغ كل البلاغة..
و قام على نظرة فلسفية  قصدتها وعنيتها تماما..والبلاغة ليست منى وسأوضح لك من أين..
أولا جاء بصيغة الإستفهام..وهى صيغة معروف مدى تأثيرها على المستمع من حيث الإستثارة والتشويق..
ستجد فى الأحاديث النبوية كثير من إستعمال هذه الصيغة الإستفهامية مثل:..((أتدرون من المفلس؟))
((أتدرون أى يوم هذا؟))((هل تدرون ما الإيمان بالله؟))((هل تدرى ما حق العباد على الله؟))

نصف العنوان الأول((هل تريدون أن تهرب من فخ دعاة العقل؟))
هذا السؤال موجه إلى الأعضاء الذين أريدهم ألا ينخدعوا بدعوات تغليب العقل على قدسية النص..
والذى سأضمن به تواجدهم..وتواجد من ينحازون  للعقل ..ومن ينحازون للنص ..ومن يقفوا منهما موقف الإعتدال..
لكننى لو كتبت ::(: هل تريد أن تهرب من فخ من يريدون تغليب انعقل على قداسة النص) فإن العنوان لن يكون مشوقا

أما نصف العنوان الثانى ((إعقلها وتوكل))
فهو الذى يكشف عن موقفى من النص والعقل
فعندما سأل الرجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هل يعقل الدابة(يربطها بالعامية)أم يتركها بلا عقال ويتوكل على الله..قال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:إعقلها وتوكل..
هنا البلاغة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..فكلمة إعقلها لها معنيان
الأول هو إعقلها (أى أربطها بالعامية)..
والثانى إعقلها(أى إعمل عقلك وفكرك الذى سيصل بك إلى أنه لا بد لك من (ربطها)..
المتعصب للعقل سيقول بأنه لا بد من تقديم العقل (التفكير)عن العقل(التقييد أو الربط بالعامية)..
والمتعصب للنصوص سيقول بأنه لا بد من تقديم العقل(التقييد)على العقل(التفكير)..
والمعتدلون سيقولون بأن الدعوة إلى إستخدام العقل (التفكير)جاءت من النبى..
والدعوة إلى العقل(الربط)جاءت من النبى..وكل ما يأتى من النبى فهو صحيح..
وهذا هو موقف الإسلام الصحيح الذى لا يقدم العقل على قداسة النص ولا يحظر علينا إعمال العقل فى النص..




> ده بخلاف مقدمة الموضوع
> كانت لا مؤاخذه "هبله" شويه بالنسبه لى


هبلة شوية بالنسبة لك وأنت دكتور مهندس مثقف ومطلع..
أعد ذلك نجاح كبير لى..لأننى بالفعل حاولت أن أكتبه بأبسط أسلوب ممكن..
والجمهور الأكبر الذى أردت به هذا الموضوع هم الأعضاء الصغار فى السن أو قليلوا الإطلاع والذبن قد تأخذهم دعوات تغليب النص على قدسية النص إلى خطر فكرى لا يعلم مداه إلا الله..
ورغم أننى كنت أود أن تستبدل كلمة( هبلة) بكلمة( بسيطة)
وإذا لم تكن المقدمة هى أبسط وأيسر ما فى الموضوع فكيف سأضمن متابعة القراء له؟




> وبعدين خير الكتابه ما قل ودل
> وده اللى تعلمته من الهنود
> أثناء تحضيرى لرسالة الدكتوراه هناك
> بعكس رسايل الدكتوراه فى مصر


تسعدنى بإنتقاداتك وآرائك
وأعدك بأننى سأحاول جاهدا ألا أطنب فى الموضوعات القادمة..



> لم أجد عربيه فاضيه جبت الحمار ده
> وده أنعكس على كثير من المناقشات
> فى المنتدى
> التى أصبحت تشبه رسايل الدكتوراه
> من النوع المصرى


وقال على رأى المثل
حمارتك العرجة تغنيك عن سؤال اللئيم



> لكن برضك أنا أزعل من
> أحمد ناصر
> اللى مغرقنى
> كور وكروت خضرا


ربنا ما يجيبش زعل
ولو حضرتك زعلت أتأسف لك
وأنا كمان لا يمكن أزعل من حضرتك
 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[size="5"]




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
					


عزيزى إبن طيبه الطيب
هذه مجرد كتب ومراجع ينقصها الأهم
إلا وهو ما أجمع عليه
المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية






اهلا بك استاذنا الجليل دكتور جمال
و لكن ما جئت به من هذه الكتب استاذنا الجليل لم يخرج عما انتهي اليه المجلس الاعلي للشئون الاسلامية
و سوف اقتبس من كلامي ما يؤكد ذلك لحضرتك




			
				يقول الله- تعالى - (" أ فلـم يسـيروا فـي الأرض فتكونَ لهم قلوبٌ يعقلونَ بها ") الحج : 46 , فهم يمتلكون القلوب ولكن لا يعقلون بها ,
فالآية تؤكد أن القلب هو الذي يعقل ويتدبر , وبذلك لا يبقي مجـال للشـك حول تعيين مركز المعرفة والإدراك عند الإنسان , فالقلب هو مركز المعرفة والإدراك والشعور وليس الدماغ , وهذا لا يعني أن الدماغ ليس له علاقة بالوعي والحس بل هو المجمع الرئيسي للأعصاب والحواس , وهـو مرآة العقل التي يدرك القلب بواسطته عالم المادة والحس ويتصرف فيها فالقرآن لم يذكر الدماغ كمصدر للوعي ولا في أي آية من القرءان بل أكد على أنه القلب فقط (" أفرءَيتَ من اتخذَ إلههُ هواهُ وأضلهُ اللهُ على علمٍ وختمَ على سمعِه وقلبِه وجعلَ على بصرِه غشاوةً فمن يهديهِ من بعدِ اللهِ أقلا تذكرونَ ") الجاثية : 23 . فالسمع هو مفتاح الإدراك وخاصة الإدراك الشرعي ***
			
		

اذا لا خلاف بين ما جئت به و ما قال به المجلس الاعلي للشئون الاسلامية و بطبيعة الحال لا استطيع مهما كنت و مهما اوتيت ان اخالف ما قال به المجلس الاعلي للشئون الاسلامية
تقبل تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ / أحمد ناصر...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد تدبرت أمرنا ووجدت أننا نسير في طريق مسدود, وهذه محاولة مني للتقارب ولعل الله يحقق التطابق, أبدأ بشرح وجهة نظري نقطة نقطة وأرجو أن تساعدني في تبين مواطن الاختلاف, هذه رؤيتي للنفس البشرية بعيداً عن استخدام المصطلحات المختلف عليها:
-	خلق الله الحواس لاستقبال المدركات, فيستقبل الفرد ما يبصر وما يسمع وما يلمس وما يتذوق وما يشم, فيقوم المخ باستقبال ذلك وتخزينه, وتقوم الذاكرة بصبغة كل ما يستقبل بصفته بما تملكه الذاكرة من معلومات سابقة أو مقترنة بالإدراك, فنعلم أن هذا بيت وهذه سيارة, أو يقال إن ما ترونه الآن هو قمر صناعي فيخزن بهذه الصفة. تقوم الذاكرة بتصنيف المعلومات داخلها طبقاً لدرجة اليقين بها هكذا:
•	ما أدركته الحواس يقين لا يحتمل الشك طالما أدرك في ظروف طبيعية, وسنطلق عليه (اليقين).
•	ما حصلت عليه الذاكرة من معلومات من الغير ولم يتسن لها إدراكه بذاتها سيخزن ويطلق عليه (ما علم), فإذا أخبرت أن ما علم تم بواسطة إدراك الحواس من الغير فستضعه الذاكرة تحت بند( ما علم يقيناً), أما إذا كان عن طريق الإخبار ولم يدرك بالحواس فستضعه النفس في الذاكرة تحت بند(ما علم ظناً), ثم هناك ما علم عن طريق الدين من غيب , ويوضع تحت بند (الاعتقاد),ثم يأتي بعد ذلك أمور لا تثق النفس فيها فتوضع في الذاكرة تحت بند( الخرافات والخزعبلات والدجل وغير ذلك) . 
•	هناك موضع في كل نفس بشرية هو مرجعية القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا, وسنطلق عليه ( منبع القيم).
•	هناك موضع للدوافع التي تحفز الفرد على إعمار الكون والحفاظ على استمرار الحياة وتقدمها, وسنطلق عليه (موضع الدوافع).
•	هناك موضع في كل نفس يحثها على الحرص على المصلحة والمنفعة وتحقيق اللذة الذاتية  دون النظر لأي شيء, وسنطلق عليه (موضع المصلحة).
•	هناك موضع يصبغ ما يستقبل بشعور خاص غير مبرر, كالضيق من أمور والانشراح لأمور أخرى دون سبب أو دليل مقبول,وسنطلق عليه( العاطفة).

ما هو الصواب والحق والاستقامة؟
-	هو كل أمر يلبي الدوافع, ويتطابق مع (اليقين) ولا يتناقض مع (ما علم يقينا), أو(ما علم ظناً) وإلا وجب مراجعة (ما علم) لتبين أيهما الصواب.
-	يجب أن يقيد كل أمر بقيود(منبع القيم) ولا يخرج عنها.
-	يجب أن يخالف الأمر (موضع المصلحة).
-	لا تصلح(العاطفة) كعنصر من عناصر الحكم على الأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ.

هذه هي الآلية التي تتمكن كل نفس من خلالها من الحكم على الأمور وقبول ورفض أي أمر طبقاً لها.
متى يكون الانحراف؟
-	إذا قبل الفرد أمراً رغم مخالفته ل(اليقين) , أو تناقض مع (منبع القيم).
-	إذا عظم الفرد(موضع المصلحة ) فوق (اليقين) أو (منبع القيم).
-	إذا تخلى الفرد عن مرجعيته السابقة وسلم أمره لغيره من البشر تحت بند الانتماء أو الفكر أو الاعتقاد, وأصبح الصواب والحق والاستقامة هو ما يقوله هؤلاء لا ما يوجد في نفسه من مرجعية.
- إذا جعل الفرد(موضع المصلحة) أو (العاطفة) حكماً في الأمور.

هل توافقني فيما ذكرته لك حتى الآن ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الفاضل د.أبو المكارم
معذرة 
كتبت ردا مطولا على مشاركتك ولكنها ذهبت فى غمضة عين قبل إرسالها
سأوافيك بالرد اليوم إن شاء الله
فقط إمهلنى بضع ساعات
وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ / أحمد ناصر...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الأخ العزيز د.أبو المكارم...وعليكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





> لقد تدبرت أمرنا ووجدت أننا نسير في طريق مسدود, وهذه محاولة مني للتقارب ولعل الله يحقق التطابق


إن شاء الله الطريق غبر مسدود ولكنه متفرع إلى فرعان متوازيان..وقد يتلاقيان..نحن بالفعل متقاربان ..فكلانا نبحث عن الحقيقة..ونحن نخوض مباراة فكرية ممتعة لا كلاعبان يريد كل منا إحراز هدف فى مرمى الآخر..بل كفريق واحد يريد إحراز هدف واحد وهو الوصول إلى الصواب




> , أبدأ بشرح وجهة نظري نقطة نقطة وأرجو أن تساعدني في تبين مواطن الاختلاف,


لقد كان مبدأ النقطة نقطة هذا متعارفا عليه فى مشاركاتنا الأولى..
ولكنك أغفلت ربما عن غير عمد أن تجيب على بعض النقاط والأسئلة الهامة فى مشاركتى السابقة..
والتى إجابتك عنها مهمة جدا وفى صلب الموضوع ..
*كيف تدرك أن الشمس نجم سماوى بإستخدام حواسك؟
*إن ضل العقل كيف أتأكد من إستخدامى الصحيح لحواسى؟
*ما هو المرجع الذى نعود إليه فى حالة إرتباك العقل أو إختلاف عقول متعددة حول موضوع واحد؟
*كبف تتأكد من أن  الفطرة  لم تحيد؟
وإذا تأكدت من ذلك  كبف تستطيع جعل من ترى أن فطرته حادت أن تعود فطرته إلى مسارها الصحيح ؟
*هل تقصد تنحية المرضى (بمرض ليس عقلى أو نفسى)وأصحاب العاهات( الجسدية )عن التفكير المنطقى السليم؟ولماذا؟
* هل أى خلل فى إستدعاء الذاكرة  ينقلنى من خانة العقلاء إلى خانة الغير عقلاء؟
*يمكننى أن أقول أن دهان الحائط يستلزم فرشاة..كما قلت أنت بأن التفكير يستلزم العقل..لكن لا يمكننى أن أقول بأن الفرشاة جزء من الدهان الموجود على الحائط..فكيف تقول بأن العقل جزء من التفكير؟
*لماذا أقول بأننى عاقل وحسن ملك العالم مجنون رغم أن حواسه الخمسة سليمة؟
*فكيف يمكن أن نجعل من شيء يحيد(كالفطرة) مرجعا وأصلا نعود إليه فى حالة وجود هذا الحيد؟
وهل يمكنك أن تسمى هذه العناصر التى قد تؤثر فى الفطرة فتجعلها تحيد؟
*قلت  كل أصل هو مالا يحتاج لغيره فى وجوده وقد بينت لك عدم صحة ذلك بالمنطق فما ردك على ذلك؟



> , أبدأ بشرح وجهة نظري نقطة نقطة وأرجو أن تساعدني في تبين مواطن الاختلاف, هذه رؤيتي للنفس البشرية بعيداً عن استخدام المصطلحات المختلف عليها:
> -	خلق الله الحواس لاستقبال المدركات, فيستقبل الفرد ما يبصر وما يسمع وما يلمس وما يتذوق وما يشم, فيقوم المخ باستقبال ذلك وتخزينه, وتقوم الذاكرة بصبغة كل ما يستقبل بصفته بما تملكه الذاكرة من معلومات سابقة أو مقترنة بالإدراك,؟


أقبلها هكذا
خلق الله الحواس(كأحد العوامل المساعدة على) الإدراك, فيستقبل الفرد ما يبصر وما يسمع وما يلمس وما يتذوق وما يشم, فيقوم المخ باستقبال ذلك وتخزينه, وتقوم الذاكرة بصبغة كل ما يستقبل بصفته بما تملكه الذاكرة من معلومات سابقة أو مقترنة بالإدراك,




> فنعلم أن هذا بيت وهذه سيارة, أو يقال إن ما ترونه الآن هو قمر صناعي فيخزن بهذه الصفة. تقوم الذاكرة بتصنيف المعلومات داخلها طبقاً لدرجة اليقين بها هكذا:


تعلم؟يقال؟هذه مفردات جديدة ستدفع بالنقاش إلى الأمام..
لو قلت للحائط تحرك وإلا سأهدمك فإن الحائط لا يسمعنى ولا يفهم معنى الهدم لأن لا حواس خمسة لديه..
وإذا قلت لحسن ملك العلم تحرك وإلا صدمتك السيارة..فلن يتحرك لأنه لا يفهمنى ولا يفهم الخطر المحدق به رغم أن لديه حواس خمس..
لذلك فإن هناك ما هو أشمل من الحواس الخمس وألزم وهو الفهم..وهو الذى جعل منك تلميذا تخرج من كلية الطب بينما كان لديك زملاء إنتهى بهم الحال إلى التخرج من معهد فنى تجارى..رغم أن صفة العقل  موجودة لدى كل منكم ولكن درجة الفهم هى التى إختلفت..




> •ما أدركته الحواس يقين لا يحتمل الشك طالما أدرك في ظروف طبيعية, وسنطلق عليه (اليقين).



ليس كل ما تدركه الحواس يقين بالضرورة..فالحواس قد تخدع..هل يمكن أن أضع مثالا توضيحيا؟
السراب ظاهرة معروفة فالسائر فى الصحراء أو الراكب لسيارة تسير على الأسفلت وقت الظهيرة..سيبصر بأم عينيه ماء أمامه كلما إقترب منه وجده يبعد عنه..المعتمد على حواسه لن بعرف ذلك..أما المعتمد على وعيه وإدراكه المتحقق بما هو أشمل من الحواس سيعرف أن ذلك وهم وسراب..
ونحن تلاميذ كنا نحضر غاز(نسيت إسمه)كان من خواصه أن له رائحة البيض الفاسد..رغم إن مناخيرى حلفت بأغلظ الأيمان أن ما تشمه رائحة بيض فاسد..إلا أن وعيى وإدراكى قاما بتقويم ذلك الإلتباس وقالا لأنفى أن هذه رائحة الغاز الذى نحضره ولا يوجد بالمعمل بيضة واحدة فاسدة أو سليمة
((اليقين:العلم الذى لا شك معه وفى الفلسفة إطمئنان (النفس) إلى حكم مع الإعتقاد بصحته))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 68>
ومن تعريف المعجم لليقين نجده يربطه بالنفس وهى شيء أرقى وأسمى كثيرا فى المرتبة من الحواس الخمسة..وربط ليقين بالعلم..وهو أرقى وأسمى مرتبة من مجرد التلقى بالحواس الخمسة..فإن أى إنسان سيفهم معنى عابر لكلمة الجرب ..أما أنت بصفتك طبيب فإن فهمك لهذه الكلمة يرقى كثيرا عنى كمهندس وذلك لأن ذلك من مجالات دراستك وعلمك





> •ما حصلت عليه الذاكرة من معلومات من الغير ولم يتسن لها إدراكه بذاتها سيخزن ويطلق عليه (ما علم),



يعنى لو تقصد مثلا إن حضرتك أمدتتنى بمعلومة عن أسباب إصابتى بمرض وكيفية الوقاية منه وهذه المعلومة أخذتها أنا (على الجاهز) ..موافق




> فإذا أخبرت أن ما علم تم بواسطة إدراك الحواس من الغير فستضعه الذاكرة تحت بند( ما علم يقيناً),



نحن مختلفين فى تعريف الحواس واليقين ربما كان ذلك سبب عدم فهمى لتلك الجملة..فهلا شرحتها لى بطريقة أوضح قليلا؟





> , أما إذا كان عن طريق الإخبار ولم يدرك بالحواس فستضعه النفس في الذاكرة تحت بند(ما علم ظناً)



الظن 
((الظن:هو إدراك الذهن الشيء مع ترجيحه))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 401>
لم أستطع إيجاد علاقة واضحة وتامة بين النفس.. والذاكرة ..والحواس





> ثم هناك ما علم عن طريق الدين من غيب , ويوضع تحت بند (الاعتقاد)



هل كل ما علم من الدين غيب؟
هناك فى الدين غيبيات نؤمن بها..ولكن الغيبيات قليلة..
 أغلب ما جاء فى الدين من علم مؤيد بالمنطق وبالمشاهدة وبالتجربة وبالعلم..
هناك معجزات مازالت قائمة وحية..مثل معجزة الخلق..فكلما تقدم العلم كلما إزداد إيماننا بالإعجاز فى الخلق يزيد..وهذا شيء لا يبنى على الغيب..
وقال لنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جوعوا تصحوا..وأيد ذلك علم الطب فإنتقل من مجرد تصديق للرسول إلى شيء مثبت بواسطة علم الطب..
ويمكننى أن أسهب فى الأمثلة ..لكننى لن أفعل حتى لا أطيل



> ثم يأتي بعد ذلك أمور لا تثق النفس فيها فتوضع في الذاكرة تحت بند( الخرافات والخزعبلات والدجل وغير ذلك) .



لا بأس



> •هناك موضع في كل نفس بشرية هو مرجعية القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا, وسنطلق عليه ( منبع القيم).
> •هناك موضع للدوافع التي تحفز الفرد على إعمار الكون والحفاظ على استمرار الحياة وتقدمها, وسنطلق عليه (موضع الدوافع).




كانت هذه تعريفاتك للفطرة والغريزة التى لم أتفق معها
فإذا قفزنا فوق التعريفات فإن كل إنسان يولد بفطرة وغرائز وعقل وهذا شيء لا خلاف عليه..
لكن كلمة موضع توحى بأنه مكان ثابت يمكن تعيينه وإستخراج ما بداخله فى أى لحظة..وهذا غير صحيح لأن الفطرة قد تحيد والغرائز قد تجمح..




> •هناك موضع في كل نفس يحثها على الحرص على المصلحة والمنفعة وتحقيق اللذة الذاتية  دون النظر لأي شيء, وسنطلق عليه (موضع المصلحة).



هل تقصد المصلحة الذاتية؟لأنك تقول تحقيق لذة ذاتية؟
هل تقصد الشهوة؟معذرة فلم أتبين مقصدك!





> •هناك موضع يصبغ ما يستقبل بشعور خاص غير مبرر, كالضيق من أمور والانشراح لأمور أخرى دون سبب أو دليل مقبول,وسنطلق عليه( العاطفة).



الحب والكره عاطفة..كيف تكون العاطفة غير مبررة؟
فقد أحبك بدون سبب واضح ولكن بالتأكيد يمكن أن أحبك أيضا لأنك بسبب خفة ظلك..
وقد تكرهنى بلا سبب ولكن بالتأكيد قد تكرهنى بسبب ثقل دمى..




> ما هو الصواب والحق والاستقامة؟
> -	هو كل أمر يلبي الدوافع, ويتطابق مع (اليقين) ولا يتناقض مع (ما علم يقينا), أو(ما علم ظناً) وإلا وجب مراجعة (ما علم) لتبين أيهما الصواب.



الصواب هو خلاف الخطأ
الحق :حق الأمر أى صح وثبت وصدق
الإستقامة:لم أستطع الكشف عنها فسأعرفها بالإعتدال بلا عوج
فالصواب والحق والإستقامة فى أن أجمح غرائزى وأحمى فطرتى من أن تحيد وأحمى عقلى من أن يضل فأتخذ لنفسى هدفا 
ومنهج وطريق أسير تجاهه على صراط مستقيم..فالخط المستقيم هو أقرب مسافة بين نقطتين(حقيقة هندسية)



> -يجب أن يقيد كل أمر بقيود(منبع القيم) ولا يخرج عنها.
> -يجب أن يخالف الأمر (موضع المصلحة).
> -لا تصلح(العاطفة) كعنصر من عناصر الحكم على الأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ.



يجب أن يقيد كل أمر بقيود (عدم تحييد الفطرة)
يجب ألا نطلق العنان لغريزتنا أو لشهواتنا
-لا تصلح(العاطفة) كعنصر من عناصر الحكم على الأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ.(متفقين فى هذه النقطة)




> هذه هي الآلية التي تتمكن كل نفس من خلالها من الحكم على الأمور وقبول ورفض أي أمر طبقاً لها.



هذه الآلية جاءت معقدة نتيجة تعريفات غير دقيقة ويعوزها الإقناع بالمنطق




> متى يكون الانحراف؟
> -إذا قبل الفرد أمراً رغم مخالفته ل(اليقين) , أو تناقض مع (منبع القيم).



إذا قبل الفرد أمرا رغم مخالفتة للمنطق..أو حيد الفطرة




> متى يكون الانحراف؟
> -إذا عظم الفرد(موضع المصلحة ) فوق (اليقين) أو (منبع القيم).



إذا تحكمت فيه شهواته فأصبحت مخالفة للمنطق السليم فى التفكير أو حيدت فطرته




> متى يكون الانحراف؟
> -إذا تخلى الفرد عن مرجعيته السابقة وسلم أمره لغيره من البشر تحت بند الانتماء أو الفكر أو الاعتقاد, وأصبح الصواب والحق والاستقامة هو ما يقوله هؤلاء لا ما يوجد في نفسه من مرجعية.




إذا تخلى الفرد عن المنطق الصحيح وسلم نفسه للسفهاء من البشر إلا إذا كانوا أنبياء أو علماء ثقات..والثقة تكتسب عن طريق
  المنطق السليم أيضا..




> متى يكون الانحراف؟
> - إذا جعل الفرد(موضع المصلحة) أو (العاطفة) حكماً في الأمور.



أوافق إذا كنت تقصد المصلحة أو العاطفة




> هل توافقني فيما ذكرته لك حتى الآن ؟



وافقت على جزئيات ورفضت جزئيات
لا أنكر أن ما رفض كان أكثر كثيرا..لكن هذا جاء نتيجة أننا لم نقف حتى الآن على أرض صلبة..
وذلك بسبب إستخدام تعريفات وقواعد لم نتفق عليها حتى الآن..
لكن مازال يمكننا ذلك بسهولة شديدة رغم أن من يتابع النقاش قد يرى بعكسه..
وأرجو ألا يدب اليأس عندك ..
حيث أن المنطق السليم مازال يمكن أن يكون حكم عادل فى حالة الإختلاف حول شيء ما..

مثلا يمكن أن تحكم بعد إعمال عقلك مستخدما يقينك ومنبع القيم لديك على القصة التالية:

هب أن رجلا أراد أن يوصل زادا لإبنه الأكبر فى قرية تبعد عن قريتهم
..فقال لإبنه الأصغر فى مطلع النهار..
..يا بنى سألسبك هذا الجلباب الأبيض..وسأعطى لك فرسى هذا لكى تستقله فى  تلك الرحلة..
سأضع الزاد الذى ستوصله لأخيك فى تلك الحقيبة..وأضع الزاد الذى ستأكله أنت أثناء الرحلة فى هذا الجراب..
كل طعامك فقط ولا تأكل من طعام أخيك..سيوصلك أخوك الأوسط إلى أول الطريق خارج القرية..
عندئذ سيعطيك أخوك  الخريطة التى ستدلك على الطريق الذى يبدأ من أول الطريق خارج القرية..
..وبالنسبة للفرس فإمسك لجامه بإحكام لأنه يمكن أن يجنح فيوقعك من على ظهره..
..ولا تدعه يأكل إلا من العشب الأخضر الموجود على جانب الطريق..حذار من أن يأكل من العشب الأصفر لأنه سيسبب له المرض فلا يستطيع مواصلة الرحلة..وحذار من أن تضل الطريق حتى لا تهاجمك الذئاب..ولا تتلكأ حتى تستطيع الوصول قبل حلول الظلام..وإذا أتممت تلك المهمة سأكافئك مكافأة عظيمة..

فى رأيك؟ كيف يتم الإبن الأصغر رحلته بنجاح؟
وما هى العوامل التى قد تجعله يفشل فى المهمة الموكلة إليه؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز .... أحمد ناصر  :f: 
تحياتى لك الدائمة
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
موضوع من أهم المواضيع التى قرأتها فى الفترة الأخيرة .... أحييك على طرحه ومحاولتك الجادة والمخلصة للوصول إلى حالة من النقاش الهادئ والموضوعى القائم على الحجة والبرهان و 
بعيداً عن العصبية التى قد تصيب بعضنا عند النقاش فى تلك الأمور الحساسة والتى تتعلق بديننا وبمرجعيتنا الدينية وقناعات  إستقرت فى يقيننا وجاء من يهدمها وينسفها من الأساس للأسف تحت دعاوى إعلاء العقل والركون إليه كمرجع وحيد وأساسى فى جميع قناعتنا الإيمانية والدينية والتغافل عن مواطن قصور هذا العقل أحياناً وجموحه تبعاً لعوامل كثيرة كالمصالح والأهواء والأهداف الخبيثة  .... 
كما أشكرك على ذكرك لى من ضمن الأسماء التى أوحت لك بكتابة هذا الموضوع فهذا شرف وموضع إعتزاز لى بكل تأكيد 

واسمح لى أخى الفاضل أن أرفق بالموضوع هذا المقال الرائع والذى كنت قد قرأته منذ فترة ورأيت أنه يمكن أن يضيف شيئاً ما لهذا الموضوع الرائع 

المقال بعنوان (أدلة لتحدى منطق اللادينى)
بقلم \ ماجد الحمدان



> يتحدى اللا ديني منطق المؤمن بمنطق إثبات فكرة قائمة لا إثبات عدم وجودها، وقد جاء ذلك التحدي من أحد المتحاورين عندما قلت أن لا هناك دليل عبر الحواس الخمس على وجوده أو عدم وجوده، دليلا يتمثل في رؤية الله أو سماعه أو لمسه تعالى، غير أن الأدلة القائمة هي البراهين المبنية على مشاهدات الحواس الخمس لمخلوقات الخالق العظيم. وهو نفس المنطق الذي يشير إلى أن اختراع الطائرة يشير إلى أن هناك موجد يملك نظاما فكريا خاصا، ولم تأتي تلك الطائرة بالصدفة أو بالتطور أو بعدم الجهل.
> وبين يدي أحدى عشر دليلا لإثبات واجب الوجود تعالى تشريفها وتنزيها، منها ما هو عميق مبني على العلم، ومنها ما هو فطري يدركه عامة الناس، كما أنها أدلة عقلية وقلبية وحدسية لا تستعين بالتزيل الحكيم وحده، بل بالعقل الذي جاء القرآن الكريم ككمال نسبي لوجوده الدنيوي، أيضا بين كل دليل والآخر هناك روابط تكمل بعضها البعض. كما أنها أدلة تثبت وجود الله تعالى وتثبت معها حكمة التنزيل الحكيم متمثلا في الكتاب الخالد.
> والتحدي هنا ليس في سبيل التقديم للعنف اللفظي ولا دعوة للإلغاء بل هو في سبيل الحرية الفكرية ودعوة للتساؤل الذي بدأت به أمة الإسلام عظمتها، وكانت محاصرته أحد أسباب الارتداد عن الدين وعن الهوية، وأحد أهم عوامل الهزيمة أمام العدو.
> 
> 
> *الدليل 1 تراكم الرسالات :
> *نزول الرسالات السماوية عبر مئات القرون وبدعوة التوحيد وباختلاف أعراق الأنبياء وأزمنتهم ومواطنهم، كلهم يدعون لرسالة مشتركة واحدة تدعو لتوحيد الله، بما لا يدعوهم للاتفاق على الكذب. حتى النصارى لا زال منهم فئة تعرف بالموحدين متواجدة حول العالم حتى اليوم كتب عنها الشيخ سفر الحوالي بحثا موسعا.
> 
> 
> ...


 
تحياتى وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء أخى الفاضل

----------


## KANE2008

قراءه متأنيه ولى عوده غير ساره لبعضهم باذن الله  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر  :f: 
قرأت هذا الموضوع فور نزوله وكان لي الشرف في تقييمه ...
أعذرني لأني مشغول للغاية هذه الأيام وبمشيئة الله سأعود قريباً لهذا الموضوع حيث أعرف أنه سيطول لأسباب الجميع يعرفها ...
ولو بالعمر بقية وعدت لهذا الطرح أرجو أن تتقبل حدتي التي سأكون عليها لأني وبصراحة فاض بي الكيل ممن لايعقلون ولايفهمون ... 
أعذرني فلست مثلك ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

أعتذر لأن الكهرباء انقطعت عدة مرات وضاع في كل مرة ما كتبته, فنقلت الموضوع على الورد ثم نقلته هنا فكان هكذا:...برجاء مراجعة ومقارنة الرد بالموضوع السابق
 لقد كان مبدأ النقطة نقطة هذا متعارفا عليه فى مشاركاتنا الأولى..
ولكنك أغفلت ربما عن غير عمد أن تجيب على بعض النقاط والأسئلة الهامة فى مشاركتى السابقة..
والتى إجابتك عنها مهمة جدا وفى صلب الموضوع ..
*كيف تدرك أن الشمس نجم سماوى بإستخدام حواسك؟
*إن ضل العقل كيف أتأكد من إستخدامى الصحيح لحواسى؟
*ما هو المرجع الذى نعود إليه فى حالة إرتباك العقل أو إختلاف عقول متعددة حول موضوع واحد؟
*كبف تتأكد من أن الفطرة لم تحيد؟
وإذا تأكدت من ذلك كبف تستطيع جعل من ترى أن فطرته حادت أن تعود فطرته إلى مسارها الصحيح ؟
*هل تقصد تنحية المرضى (بمرض ليس عقلى أو نفسى)وأصحاب العاهات( الجسدية )عن التفكير المنطقى السليم؟ولماذا؟
* هل أى خلل فى إستدعاء الذاكرة ينقلنى من خانة العقلاء إلى خانة الغير عقلاء؟
*يمكننى أن أقول أن دهان الحائط يستلزم فرشاة..كما قلت أنت بأن التفكير يستلزم العقل..لكن لا يمكننى أن أقول بأن الفرشاة جزء من الدهان الموجود على الحائط..فكيف تقول بأن العقل جزء من التفكير؟
*لماذا أقول بأننى عاقل وحسن ملك العالم مجنون رغم أن حواسه الخمسة سليمة؟
*فكيف يمكن أن نجعل من شيء يحيد(كالفطرة) مرجعا وأصلا نعود إليه فى حالة وجود هذا الحيد؟
وهل يمكنك أن تسمى هذه العناصر التى قد تؤثر فى الفطرة فتجعلها تحيد؟
*قلت كل أصل هو مالا يحتاج لغيره فى وجوده وقد بينت لك عدم صحة ذلك بالمنطق فما ردك على ذلك؟
الإجابة:إن العين تبصر ضوءها, والجلد يشعر بحرارتها, أما الذي يقول إنها نجم فالعلم وليس الحواس, وأنه سماوي فلأننا نجده أعلانا وليس معنا على الأرض.
*إن ضل العقل كيف أتأكد من إستخدامى الصحيح لحواسى؟
الإجابة:العقل حسب تعريفي له لا يضل ولا يخطئ, وإذا أخطأ فقد التعريف ولم يعد عقلاً بل شيء آخر.أما استخدام الحواس بشكل صحيح رغم ضلال العقل فلا نحتاج إليه,فمن فقد القدرة على تخزين ما يدركه, أو في استدعاء ما أدركه, أو في ربطه بباقي منظومة التفكير فلا يحتاج للسؤال السابق.
ما هو المرجع الذى نعود إليه فى حالة إرتباك العقل أو إختلاف عقول متعددة حول موضوع واحد؟
الإجابة:العقل لا يرتبك, وإذا ارتبك فقد تعريفه بأنه عقل, والعقول لا تختلف في الزمان والمكان ولكن تختلف الأفهام واليختلف التفكير.
*كبف تتأكد من أن الفطرة لم تحيد؟
وإذا تأكدت من ذلك كبف تستطيع جعل من ترى أن فطرته حادت أن تعود فطرته إلى مسارها الصحيح ؟
الإجابة:الفطرة يمكن أن تحيد(بضم التاء وتشديد الياء المفتوحة),بإرادة الفرد,ولكنها لا تحيد (بفتح التاء).
*هل تقصد تنحية المرضى (بمرض ليس عقلى أو نفسى)وأصحاب العاهات( الجسدية )عن التفكير المنطقى السليم؟ولماذا؟
الإجابة:لا يمكن أن أقصد ذلك, ولكن الأعمى يخرج من مرجعية النظر, والأصم من السمع وهكذا.
* هل أى خلل فى إستدعاء الذاكرة ينقلنى من خانة العقلاء إلى خانة الغير عقلاء؟
الإجابة:أي خلل في استدعاء الذاكرة القصيرة والتي يعلم أغلبية البشر بوجوب وجودها لدى الفرد العادي يحول صاحبه لغير العقلاء, كما لو حضر أحد إلى عمله في الصباح ثم سئل عن ذلك في المساء فلم تفلح ذاكرته في معرفة هل حضر أم لا.
*يمكننى أن أقول أن دهان الحائط يستلزم فرشاة..كما قلت أنت بأن التفكير يستلزم العقل..لكن لا يمكننى أن أقول بأن الفرشاة جزء من الدهان الموجود على الحائط..فكيف تقول بأن العقل جزء من التفكير؟
الإجابة:إن دهان الحائط يستلزم فرشاة وسلماً وعاملاً وإضاءة للمكان فهل قال أحد أن شيئاً من ذلك جزءً من الدهان؟.إن التفكير هو محصلة عناصر كثيرة منها: العقل والفطرة والإرادة والانتماء والهوى والعاطفة والذكاء وسعة الذاكرة ..الخ. أما التعبير عن التفكير فيحتاج ورقة وقلماً ومنبراً وميكرفوناً وصحفاً ومجلات, فهل تكون تلك من مكونات التفكير؟.
*لماذا أقول بأننى عاقل وحسن ملك العالم مجنون رغم أن حواسه الخمسة سليمة؟
الإجابة:العقل بتعريفي السابق يعني الاستقبال بالحواس والتخزين في الذاكرة والقدرة على استدعاء ذلك ثم الربط بين البديهيات, وهذا نعلمه من السؤال عن الوقت والمكان ووظيفة الأشياء مثل وظيفة القلم والسكين.وحسن ملك العالم سيفشل في معرفة مثل هذه الأمور رغم أن حواسه سليمة.
*فكيف يمكن أن نجعل من شيء يحيد(كالفطرة) مرجعا وأصلا نعود إليه فى حالة وجود هذا الحيد؟
وهل يمكنك أن تسمى هذه العناصر التى قد تؤثر فى الفطرة فتجعلها تحيد؟
الإجابة:الفطرة لا تحيد (بفتح التاء) وإذا كانت تحيد فلا تصلح كمرجعية وأصل نعود إليه.أما أنها تحيد(بضم التاء وتشديد الياء المفتوحة) فالعوامل التي تحيدها منها: الهوى والعاطفة والانتماء والكبر.
*قلت كل أصل هو مالا يحتاج لغيره فى وجوده وقد بينت لك عدم صحة ذلك بالمنطق فما ردك على ذلك؟
 لقد خلطت في دليلك الغيب بالشهادة, وهذا يخالف المنطق,قلت لك إن الدستور أصل ثانوي وأصله الأولي هو العدل والمساواة والأمن والتقدم والرفاهية, وهذه أمور لا تحتاج في إثبات صوابها لغيرها لأنها من البديهيات.	   
, أبدأ بشرح وجهة نظري نقطة نقطة وأرجو أن تساعدني في تبين مواطن الاختلاف, هذه رؤيتي للنفس البشرية بعيداً عن استخدام المصطلحات المختلف عليها:
- خلق الله الحواس لاستقبال المدركات, فيستقبل الفرد ما يبصر وما يسمع وما يلمس وما يتذوق وما يشم, فيقوم المخ باستقبال ذلك وتخزينه, وتقوم الذاكرة بصبغة كل ما يستقبل بصفته بما تملكه الذاكرة من معلومات سابقة أو مقترنة بالإدراك,؟	
أقبلها هكذا
خلق الله الحواس(كأحد العوامل المساعدة على) الإدراك, فيستقبل الفرد ما يبصر وما يسمع وما يلمس وما يتذوق وما يشم, فيقوم المخ باستقبال ذلك وتخزينه, وتقوم الذاكرة بصبغة كل ما يستقبل بصفته بما تملكه الذاكرة من معلومات سابقة أو مقترنة بالإدراك
{الإدراك المقصود هنا هو الإدراك المادي وليس الغيبي أو المعنوي, وهذا ما يهتم به المنطق وما يقتصر عليه النقاش}	   
فنعلم أن هذا بيت وهذه سيارة, أو يقال إن ما ترونه الآن هو قمر صناعي فيخزن بهذه الصفة. تقوم الذاكرة بتصنيف المعلومات داخلها طبقاً لدرجة اليقين بها هكذا:	
تعلم؟يقال؟هذه مفردات جديدة ستدفع بالنقاش إلى الأمام..
لو قلت للحائط تحرك وإلا سأهدمك فإن الحائط لا يسمعنى ولا يفهم معنى الهدم لأن لا حواس خمسة لديه..
وإذا قلت لحسن ملك العلم تحرك وإلا صدمتك السيارة..فلن يتحرك لأنه لا يفهمنى ولا يفهم الخطر المحدق به رغم أن لديه حواس خمس..
لذلك فإن هناك ما هو أشمل من الحواس الخمس وألزم وهو الفهم..وهو الذى جعل منك تلميذا تخرج من كلية الطب بينما كان لديك زملاء إنتهى بهم الحال إلى التخرج من معهد فنى تجارى..رغم أن صفة العقل موجودة لدى كل منكم ولكن درجة الفهم هى التى إختلفت
{الحائط جماد وهو خارج عن دائرة النقاش المنطقي, والمجنون خارج عن القياس لخروجه عن السوية,والحواس الخمس ليست هي كل شيء,فلها دور محدود,فالسيارة لكي تسير تحتاج لكاوتش وموتور وبنزين وكهرباء وغير ذلك ,وليس معنى وجود هذه الأمور أن السيارة يجب أن تسير, وليس معنى أن السيارة فشلت في السير أن هذه الأمور غير موجودة, هل هذا كلام نحتاج لمراجعته؟..	   
•ما أدركته الحواس يقين لا يحتمل الشك طالما أدرك في ظروف طبيعية, وسنطلق عليه (اليقين).	
ليس كل ما تدركه الحواس يقين بالضرورة..فالحواس قد تخدع..هل يمكن أن أضع مثالا توضيحيا؟
السراب ظاهرة معروفة فالسائر فى الصحراء أو الراكب لسيارة تسير على الأسفلت وقت الظهيرة..سيبصر بأم عينيه ماء أمامه كلما إقترب منه وجده يبعد عنه..المعتمد على حواسه لن بعرف ذلك..أما المعتمد على وعيه وإدراكه المتحقق بما هو أشمل من الحواس سيعرف أن ذلك وهم وسراب..
ونحن تلاميذ كنا نحضر غاز(نسيت إسمه)كان من خواصه أن له رائحة البيض الفاسد..رغم إن مناخيرى حلفت بأغلظ الأيمان أن ما تشمه رائحة بيض فاسد..إلا أن وعيى وإدراكى قاما بتقويم ذلك الإلتباس وقالا لأنفى أن هذه رائحة الغاز الذى نحضره ولا يوجد بالمعمل بيضة واحدة فاسدة أو سليمة
((اليقين:العلم الذى لا شك معه وفى الفلسفة إطمئنان (النفس) إلى حكم مع الإعتقاد بصحته))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 68>
ومن تعريف المعجم لليقين نجده يربطه بالنفس وهى شيء أرقى وأسمى كثيرا فى المرتبة من الحواس الخمسة..وربط ليقين بالعلم..وهو أرقى وأسمى مرتبة من مجرد التلقى بالحواس الخمسة..فإن أى إنسان سيفهم معنى عابر لكلمة الجرب ..أما أنت بصفتك طبيب فإن فهمك لهذه الكلمة يرقى كثيرا عنى كمهندس وذلك لأن ذلك من مجالات دراستك وعلمك
إن الحواس تدرك الأمور دون تفسيرها,فكوني رأيت شيئاً فقلت إنه الشرطي ثم تبين أنها إمرأة فهل أخطأ بصري أم تفسيري لما أبصرت؟.والعلم الذي لا شك معه أليس هو اليقين, قل لي متى لا تشك فيما تعلم إلا إذا كنت قد أدركته بحواسك أنت وليس بواسطة غيرك؟	   
•ما حصلت عليه الذاكرة من معلومات من الغير ولم يتسن لها إدراكه بذاتها سيخزن ويطلق عليه (ما علم),	
يعنى لو تقصد مثلا إن حضرتك أمدتتنى بمعلومة عن أسباب إصابتى بمرض وكيفية الوقاية منه وهذه المعلومة أخذتها أنا (على الجاهز) ..موافق	   
فإذا أخبرت أن ما علم تم بواسطة إدراك الحواس من الغير فستضعه الذاكرة تحت بند( ما علم يقيناً),	
نحن مختلفين فى تعريف الحواس واليقين ربما كان ذلك سبب عدم فهمى لتلك الجملة..فهلا شرحتها لى بطريقة أوضح قليلا؟
إذا كان مما شوهد أو لمس بواسطة العلماء فهو يقين علمي, أما إذا كان مجرد تخمين ونظريات فهو ظن علمي, هل أوضحت لك؟.	   
, أما إذا كان عن طريق الإخبار ولم يدرك بالحواس فستضعه النفس في الذاكرة تحت بند(ما علم ظناً)	
الظن 
((الظن:هو إدراك الذهن الشيء مع ترجيحه))<المعجم الوجيز صفحة 401>
لم أستطع إيجاد علاقة واضحة وتامة بين النفس.. والذاكرة ..والحواس
النفس هي المسيطرة على الجسد كسائق معدة, والذاكرة هي مجمع المعلومات لديه من عقل وعلم وخبرة, والحواس هي المجسات التي تخبره بالواقع, هل قبلت المثال؟.	   
ثم هناك ما علم عن طريق الدين من غيب , ويوضع تحت بند (الاعتقاد)	
هل كل ما علم من الدين غيب؟
{أقول لك من غيب فتقول هل كل الدين غيب؟,أنا أتحدث بالعربية,أقصد جزء الغيب الذي يأتي به الدين, هل وضحت؟.
هناك فى الدين غيبيات نؤمن بها..ولكن الغيبيات قليلة..
أغلب ما جاء فى الدين من علم مؤيد بالمنطق وبالمشاهدة وبالتجربة وبالعلم..
هناك معجزات مازالت قائمة وحية..مثل معجزة الخلق..فكلما تقدم العلم كلما إزداد إيماننا بالإعجاز فى الخلق يزيد..وهذا شيء لا يبنى على الغيب..
وقال لنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جوعوا تصحوا..وأيد ذلك علم الطب فإنتقل من مجرد تصديق للرسول إلى شيء مثبت بواسطة علم الطب..
ويمكننى أن أسهب فى الأمثلة ..لكننى لن أفعل حتى لا أطيل	   
ثم يأتي بعد ذلك أمور لا تثق النفس فيها فتوضع في الذاكرة تحت بند( الخرافات والخزعبلات والدجل وغير ذلك) . 		   
•هناك موضع في كل نفس بشرية هو مرجعية القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا, وسنطلق عليه ( منبع القيم).
•هناك موضع للدوافع التي تحفز الفرد على إعمار الكون والحفاظ على استمرار الحياة وتقدمها, وسنطلق عليه (موضع الدوافع).	
كانت هذه تعريفاتك للفطرة والغريزة التى لم أتفق معها
فإذا قفزنا فوق التعريفات فإن كل إنسان يولد بفطرة وغرائز وعقل وهذا شيء لا خلاف عليه..
لكن كلمة موضع توحى بأنه مكان ثابت يمكن تعيينه وإستخراج ما بداخله فى أى لحظة..وهذا غير صحيح لأن الفطرة قد تحيد والغرائز قد تجمح..
كلمة موضع لا تعني وجود مكان محدد أو ثابت,فمن يقول إن اختفاء الطعام من مكانه يعني وجود من أخذه في موضع ما بالمنزل كالقط أو الفأر, فهل يشترط للإقرار بوجوده أن يكون له موضع ثابت.	   
•هناك موضع في كل نفس يحثها على الحرص على المصلحة والمنفعة وتحقيق اللذة الذاتية دون النظر لأي شيء, وسنطلق عليه (موضع المصلحة).	
هل تقصد المصلحة الذاتية؟لأنك تقول تحقيق لذة ذاتية؟
هل تقصد الشهوة؟معذرة فلم أتبين مقصدك!
{نعم أقصد المصلحة والمنفعة واللذة الذاتية وليس التي للآخرين.}	   
•هناك موضع يصبغ ما يستقبل بشعور خاص غير مبرر, كالضيق من أمور والانشراح لأمور أخرى دون سبب أو دليل مقبول,وسنطلق عليه( العاطفة).	
الحب والكره عاطفة..كيف تكون العاطفة غير مبررة؟
فقد أحبك بدون سبب واضح ولكن بالتأكيد يمكن أن أحبك أيضا لأنك بسبب خفة ظلك..
وقد تكرهنى بلا سبب ولكن بالتأكيد قد تكرهنى بسبب ثقل دمى..
{لابد من التفرقة بين الشعور والعاطفة لكي تنفصل الأمور منطقياً, الشعور ينسب لما له سبب منطقي كالأمثلة التي ذكرتها,والعاطفة لما ليس له مبرر منطقي.}	   
ما هو الصواب والحق والاستقامة؟
- هو كل أمر يلبي الدوافع, ويتطابق مع (اليقين) ولا يتناقض مع (ما علم يقينا), أو(ما علم ظناً) وإلا وجب مراجعة (ما علم) لتبين أيهما الصواب.	
الصواب هو خلاف الخطأ
الحق :حق الأمر أى صح وثبت وصدق
الإستقامة:لم أستطع الكشف عنها فسأعرفها بالإعتدال بلا عوج
فالصواب والحق والإستقامة فى أن أجمح غرائزى وأحمى فطرتى من أن تحيد وأحمى عقلى من أن يضل فأتخذ لنفسى هدفا 
ومنهج وطريق أسير تجاهه على صراط مستقيم..فالخط المستقيم هو أقرب مسافة بين نقطتين(حقيقة هندسية)	   
-يجب أن يقيد كل أمر بقيود(منبع القيم) ولا يخرج عنها.
-يجب أن يخالف الأمر (موضع المصلحة).
-لا تصلح(العاطفة) كعنصر من عناصر الحكم على الأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ.	
يجب أن يقيد كل أمر بقيود (عدم تحييد الفطرة)
يجب ألا نطلق العنان لغريزتنا أو لشهواتنا
-لا تصلح(العاطفة) كعنصر من عناصر الحكم على الأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ.(متفقين فى هذه النقطة)
{كأنك تصر على الاختلاف, وتبحث عنه}	   
هذه هي الآلية التي تتمكن كل نفس من خلالها من الحكم على الأمور وقبول ورفض أي أمر طبقاً لها.	
هذه الآلية جاءت معقدة نتيجة تعريفات غير دقيقة ويعوزها الإقناع بالمنطق	   
متى يكون الانحراف؟
-إذا قبل الفرد أمراً رغم مخالفته ل(اليقين) , أو تناقض مع (منبع القيم).	
إذا قبل الفرد أمرا رغم مخالفتة للمنطق..أو حيد الفطرة	   
متى يكون الانحراف؟
-إذا عظم الفرد(موضع المصلحة ) فوق (اليقين) أو (منبع القيم).	
إذا تحكمت فيه شهواته فأصبحت مخالفة للمنطق السليم فى التفكير أو حيدت فطرته	   
متى يكون الانحراف؟
-إذا تخلى الفرد عن مرجعيته السابقة وسلم أمره لغيره من البشر تحت بند الانتماء أو الفكر أو الاعتقاد, وأصبح الصواب والحق والاستقامة هو ما يقوله هؤلاء لا ما يوجد في نفسه من مرجعية.	
إذا تخلى الفرد عن المنطق الصحيح وسلم نفسه للسفهاء من البشر إلا إذا كانوا أنبياء أو علماء ثقات..والثقة تكتسب عن طريق
المنطق السليم أيضا..	   
متى يكون الانحراف؟
- إذا جعل الفرد(موضع المصلحة) أو (العاطفة) حكماً في الأمور.	
أوافق إذا كنت تقصد المصلحة أو العاطفة	   
هل توافقني فيما ذكرته لك حتى الآن ؟	
وافقت على جزئيات ورفضت جزئيات
لا أنكر أن ما رفض كان أكثر كثيرا..لكن هذا جاء نتيجة أننا لم نقف حتى الآن على أرض صلبة..
وذلك بسبب إستخدام تعريفات وقواعد لم نتفق عليها حتى الآن..
لكن مازال يمكننا ذلك بسهولة شديدة رغم أن من يتابع النقاش قد يرى بعكسه..
وأرجو ألا يدب اليأس عندك ..
حيث أن المنطق السليم مازال يمكن أن يكون حكم عادل فى حالة الإختلاف حول شيء ما..

مثلا يمكن أن تحكم بعد إعمال عقلك مستخدما يقينك ومنبع القيم لديك على القصة التالية:

هب أن رجلا أراد أن يوصل زادا لإبنه الأكبر فى قرية تبعد عن قريتهم
..فقال لإبنه الأصغر فى مطلع النهار..
..يا بنى سألسبك هذا الجلباب الأبيض..وسأعطى لك فرسى هذا لكى تستقله فى تلك الرحلة..
سأضع الزاد الذى ستوصله لأخيك فى تلك الحقيبة..وأضع الزاد الذى ستأكله أنت أثناء الرحلة فى هذا الجراب..
كل طعامك فقط ولا تأكل من طعام أخيك..سيوصلك أخوك الأوسط إلى أول الطريق خارج القرية..
عندئذ سيعطيك أخوك الخريطة التى ستدلك على الطريق الذى يبدأ من أول الطريق خارج القرية..
..وبالنسبة للفرس فإمسك لجامه بإحكام لأنه يمكن أن يجنح فيوقعك من على ظهره..
..ولا تدعه يأكل إلا من العشب الأخضر الموجود على جانب الطريق..حذار من أن يأكل من العشب الأصفر لأنه سيسبب له المرض فلا يستطيع مواصلة الرحلة..وحذار من أن تضل الطريق حتى لا تهاجمك الذئاب..ولا تتلكأ حتى تستطيع الوصول قبل حلول الظلام..وإذا أتممت تلك المهمة سأكافئك مكافأة عظيمة..

فى رأيك؟ كيف يتم الإبن الأصغر رحلته بنجاح؟
وما هى العوامل التى قد تجعله يفشل فى المهمة الموكلة إليه؟
الإجابة:لا تعليق
كانت هذه هي الرسالة الأولى لك وسأوافيك بالثانية
__________________

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى العزيز .... أحمد ناصر 
> تحياتى لك الدائمة


أختى الغالية جيهان..أدام الله عليك الصحة والسعادة



> موضوع من أهم المواضيع التى قرأتها فى الفترة الأخيرة ....


أشكرك وأشكر لك حسن إستقبالك 



> أحييك على طرحه ومحاولتك الجادة والمخلصة للوصول إلى حالة من النقاش الهادئ والموضوعى القائم على الحجة والبرهان


حياك الله أختى الغالية..إن الهدوء صفة لازمة لكل من يطرح أو يناقش أو يدافع عن فكره..فإن التعصب للرأى دون إستخدام المنطق السليم المدعوم بالحجج والبراهين المقنعة.. يتنافى مع العقل..ويتنافى مع الموضوعية والمنطق..وفرض الرأى بالقوة والتعنت الفكرى صورة من صور الإرهاب الفكرى المقيتة.. 



> و بعيداً عن العصبية التى قد تصيب بعضنا عند النقاش فى تلك الأمور الحساسة والتى تتعلق بديننا وبمرجعيتنا الدينية وقناعات إستقرت فى يقيننا وجاء من يهدمها وينسفها من الأساس للأسف تحت دعاوى إعلاء العقل والركون إليه كمرجع وحيد وأساسى فى جميع قناعتنا الإيمانية والدينية والتغافل عن مواطن قصور هذا العقل أحياناً وجموحه تبعاً لعوامل كثيرة كالمصالح والأهواء والأهداف الخبيثة ....


العصبية مرفوضة تماما فى النقاش..فالنقاش طالما ظل نقاشا فإنه يتطلب الهدوء والصبر..أما إذا تحول إلى الحدة فإن ذلك يكون بتأثير إنتفاء الموضوعية بين المتناقشين..كأن يحاول أحد المناقشين فرض آراءه بالقوة..أو أن يتغاضى عن الحوار الإيجابى البناء..إن الحوار بين طرفين حول الدين لابد أن يكون يكون مدعوما بأسانيد دينية..وإن كان حوار عقلى بحت فلابد أن يكون مستندا على الأدلة العقلية..فإن كان بين فكرين متضادين فلا بد من إيجاد أرضية مشتركة وإلا إنتقل من مجرد نقاش وحوار إلى معركة وجدل عقيم..
حالتنا هنا فى هذا الموضوع هى صراع بين تحديد الأصل..فأنا أرى النص هو الأصل والمرجع وأنه يسمو على العقل  بينما يرى دعاة العقل أنه هو الأصل والمرجع ويسمو على النص..
ولأن نصوص عديدة فى ديننا حثتنا على إستخدام العقل فنحن كأصحاب عقيدة سليمة لا نهاب إستخدام العقل والمنطق لأن هذا من أوامر الدين ..ولابأس من إستخدام المنطق كأرضية مشتركة فيما بيننا..فإذا لم يرضى دعاة العقل بالمنطق فإنهم يكونون بذلك قد خالفوا ما يدعوننا إليه وتكون دعوتهم باطلة..



> كما أشكرك على ذكرك لى من ضمن الأسماء التى أوحت لك بكتابة هذا الموضوع فهذا شرف وموضع إعتزاز لى بكل تأكيد


إن المرء الذى لا يرجع الفضل لأصحابه يكون جاحدا..وأعوذ بالله أن تصيبنى تلك الصفة المقيتة..لذلك كان لابد من أن أشكرك يا أختى الغالية..فمن لا يشكر للناس لا يشكر الله..



> واسمح لى أخى الفاضل أن أرفق بالموضوع هذا المقال الرائع والذى كنت قد قرأته منذ فترة ورأيت أنه يمكن أن يضيف شيئاً ما لهذا الموضوع الرائع 
> 
> المقال بعنوان :أدلة لتحدى منطق اللادينى بقلم \ ماجد الحمدان


مقال رائع سأعود إليه إن شاء الله فى الوقت المناسب إذا دعت لذلك الحاجة..



> تحياتى وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء أخى الفاضل


حياك الله وسدد خطاك ولك منى وافر الشكر والإمتنان



> قراءه متأنيه ولى عوده غير ساره لبعضهم باذن الله


مرحبا أخى الحبيب  kane2008
أنتظر قرائتك المتأنية وأتمنى عودة تسر الجميع..ففى الكون متسع للجميع..فلا تطيل على أخى الحبيب..
فمكانك محجوز ومقامك محفوظ .
 :: 



> أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر 
> قرأت هذا الموضوع فور نزوله وكان لي الشرف في تقييمه ...


عندما يأتى التقييم من إنسان له قيمتك فإن ذلك يعطى للتقييم قيمة أغلى وأنفس
باركك الله



> أعذرني لأني مشغول للغاية هذه الأيام وبمشيئة الله سأعود قريباً لهذا الموضوع حيث أعرف أنه سيطول لأسباب الجميع يعرفها ...
> ولو بالعمر بقية وعدت لهذا الطرح أرجو أن تتقبل حدتي التي سأكون عليها لأني وبصراحة فاض بي الكيل ممن لايعقلون ولايفهمون ... 
> أعذرني فلست مثلك ...
> دمت بكل خير


عذرك معك يا أبوخليل..وأنا متأكد من سعة صدرك التى لن تجعلك تحتد..وليتنى مثلك فأنت إنسان جميل وصديق عزيز على قلبى..
 ::

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد ناصر..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مازلنا نتباعد, كلما اقتربت تباعدت, سأعيد المحاولة مرة ثانية, ولكنني كنت قد وعدتك بالاستمرار في النقاش لأنني وجدت فيك مناقشاً جيداً, والآن أخبرك أنني سأتوقف إذا وجدت أننا لا نريد أن نقف سوياً على أرض صلبة واحدة, فلن تقبل كما لن أقبل أن يتحول الموضوع من نقاش إلى عبث.
نبدأ من الصفر:
كلانا فرد من البشر,يملك أدوات متماثلة في الكيان متباينة في القوة والكفاءة.
لابد أن نبدأ كفردين سويين قبل أن ننتمي إلى دين أو فكر أو ثقافة, فإذا اتفقنا وتطابقنا كأسوياء فلنكمل,أما إذا تناقضنا ولم نتفق على أساس نبدأ به ونبني عليه فهل ترى لنا حاجة في اكتمال النقاش؟
نحن نبحث عن مرجعية تحكم بيننا, كما تحكم بين أي فرد وآخر, وتفصل من على الصواب ومن على الخطأ.
إذا لم يكن الله قد خلق هذه المرجعية في الناس فنحن إذن أمام أمور منطقية مثل:
-	لا لوم على أحد لم يهتد للصواب.
-	إن الصواب متعدد, ولا مانع من تبني أي شيء ووصفه بالصواب, ومن يعترض فمن أين سيأتي بالدليل على صواب أمر وخطأ أمر آخر؟
-	إن من يولد على دين يجب أن يبقى عليه ولا حق لأحد على لومه, ولا يحق أن يكون من أهل النار طالما اتبع ما أمره به دينه أياً كان هذا الدين, فإن سئل وهو على دين باطل: لماذا بقيت على هذا الدين الباطل؟, فقال وما يدريني أنه باطل, كيف كنت أعلم ببطلانه؟, فإذا لم يرد عليه بإجابة منطقية فالحساب يوم القيامة إذن هو نوع من العبث حاشا لله.
-	إن التفاهم بين البشر والاتفاق على أمور تمثل الحق والصواب أمر من الخيال, فعلى أي أساس سيتفقون؟.
إذا قلت إن الله لم يخلق مرجعية في الناس الأسوياء الخلقة( دون المرضى بمرض يذهب السوية عنهم) فقد أغلقت باب النقاش.
إذا رفضت هذه الأمور وقبلت بوجوب وجود مرجعية مشتركة بين البشر جميعاً فلنكمل:
ما هي مواصفات المرجعية التي خلقها الله في الناس, وعليها يتفاهمون ويتفقون, ويرفعون بها قدر أهل الحكمة والاستقامة ويحطون قدر أهل الانحراف والفساد؟
شروط المرجعية العامة للناس:
-	أن تكون عامة: أي تكون في الناس جميعاً وليس في طائفة دون طائفة.
-	أن تكون يقينية: أي لا يعتريها الشك أو الخطأ أو الاحتمال.
-	أن تكون ثابتة: أي لا تتغير مع الزمان والمكان.
التعريف المنطقي:
إن الهدف من التعريف هو توافق وتطابق الشيء المقصود بين طرفي الحديث,ويختلف التعريف تبعاً لاختلاف الموضوع أو النهج الذي يسير فيه الطرفان, فتعريف "الأسرة" سيختلف لدى علماء الاجتماع عن الطب النفسي عن وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية عن معهد الإحصاء, فكل منهم سيقوم بتعريف الأسرة بما يعنيه في مهمته, ومن السذاجة تصور تطابق التعريف بين كل هؤلاء, أو قبول جهة منهم العمل من خلال تعريف الجهة الأخرى.
من هنا يجب أن نقوم بتعريف ما نحن بصدده تعريفاً يعيننا على التوافق والتطابق لا على التباين والتباعد. والتعريف المنطقي يشترط أن يكون جامعاً مانعاً متساوي الطرفين, أي إذا ذكرنا طرفاً لم يكن هناك شيء يساويه إلا الطرف الآخر.
إذا طلب تاجر من أحد عماله إحضار تليفزيون سوني من المخزن, فقال له العامل عرف لي ما تطلب, فقال له كرتونة مكتوب عليها سوني في المخزن الكبير,هذا التعريف كاف للعامل لإحضار التليفزيون المطلوب, ولكنه تعريف يثير السخرية لدى تاجر آخر لديه عشرين نوعاً من تليفزيونات سوني.
إنني كررت مراراً أن الله قد خلق في البشر المرجعية التي يستطيعون بها التفرقة بين الصواب والخطأ, والحق والباطل والجمال والقبح, والاستقامة والانحراف,هذه المرجعية مكونة من عمودين كبيرين:
العمود الأول: هو مستودع ومنبع القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا لدى جميع البشر, وسواء أسميناها فطرة أو خلقلق أو أطلقنا عليها الرمز "أ",لا يهم , المهم أن نقر بوجودها أو بعدم وجودها. وهذه لا تستخدم ولا تفهم ولا تصلح إلا بالحكم على الأمور إن كانت أخلاقية أم لا.
العمود الثاني:الذاكرة: وتمثل كل ما خزنه الفرد من مدركات, وتحكم على الأمور من خلال درجة اليقين بها,فما رأيته بعيني وما لمسته يداي وما تذوقه لساني وما شمه أنفي وما سمعته أذني يقين لا يقبل الشك, دون تفسيره, فالتفسير عملية مركبة تحتاج لعناصر متعددة من المعلومات.فكوني رأيت شيئاً قادماً فقلت إنه رجل أو إنه أحمد ثم تبين لي خطأ ذلك فالمخطئ هو التفسير وليس النظر.
وكل ما علمته من غيري وتعلمته هو صحيح يحتمل الخطأ.
أي أن أي أمر أشترط لقبوله وتصديقه هو ألا يتناقض مع ما أدركته بنفسي, وما في داخلي من مرجعية للقيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا, وما ثبت يقيناً فلا يحتمل الشك ويطلق عليه المنطق.أما دون ذلك فأمر يحتمل الصواب والخطأ وفيه متسع للبحث والنقاش.
إلى هنا يجب أن يتفق كل أسوياء البشر دون فرق بين جنس أو لون أو موطن أو لغة أو دين, ومن يختلف في أمر من ذلك فأحسب أنه مخطئ ولا يمكن التواصل معه كفرد من الآدميين.
أخبرني أين أنت من هذا؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الكريم د.أبوالمكارم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أتمنى أن تكون بخير وسلامة..
أسمح لى سيدى أولا أن أعاتبك عتاب المحبين بسبب جملتك التالية



> كأنك تصر على الاختلاف, وتبحث عنه


لقد كنت أتوسم فيك(ومازلت)أنك تقف موقف رافض لمحاكمة النوايا..فلماذا قلت ذلك؟
نحن أساسا نجرى هذا الحوار ونحن نعرف منذ البداية بأننا مختلفين فى وجهة النظر..
ولكننى بحثت كثيرا عن مواطن الإتفاق بيننا لأننى أرغب بشدة فى إنجاح هذا الحوار وعدم إجهاضه..
وإذا رجعت لمشاركاتى فستجد هذه الأدلة على بحثى عن الإتفاق رغم الإختلاف البديهى نتيجة إختلاف وجهات النظر منذ البداية  والتى يريد كلانا هنا إثبات صحة وجهة نظره ..



> يسعدنى أن نبدأ بالإتفاق





> يسعدنى أن تنفق مرة أخرى





> هل هناك تضاد بين تعريفك للعقل وتعريف المعجم؟كلا هناك تلاقى بينكما..ولكن تعريف المعجم أشمل وأقرب للمنطق





> ساستعير إستشهاد حضرتك بالدستور





> أتفق معك هنا فى إستخدامك للمنطق..وعندما نتفق على شيء أسعد كثيرا..





> إتفاق تام فى هذه النقطة ولا يوجد أى إختلاف فيما قلته أنت أو قلته أنا..إلا فى أن الفطرة تلطخ





> أتفق معك هنا فى إستخدامك للمنطق..وعندما نتفق على شيء أسعد كثيرا..





> بسعدنى كثيرا أن نتفق..حتى وإن لم نتطابق..فليس من الضرورى أن يكون كل منا نسخة من الآخر..





> الحمد لله أسعدتنى





> الحمد لله ثم الحمد لله سعادة على سعادة





> إختلاف فى الصياغة


(وإتفاق فى المعنى)



> إن شاء الله الطريق غير مسدود ولكنه متفرع إلى فرعان متوازيان..وقد يتلاقيان..نحن بالفعل متقاربان ..فكلانا نبحث عن الحقيقة..ونحن نخوض مباراة فكرية ممتعة لا كلاعبان يريد كل منا إحراز هدف فى مرمى الآخر..بل كفريق واحد يريد إحراز هدف واحد وهو الوصول إلى الصواب





> لا بأس





> فإذا قفزنا فوق التعريفات





> متفقين فى هذه النقطة


 كل الإقتباسات السابقة  تنبىء عن أننى أريد الإتفاق رغم أننا مختلفين تمام الإختلاف فى  الرأى
وقد قلت لك ذلك صراحة فى أول رد لى عليك



> أكون كاذبا إن قلت لك بأننى على إستعداد لتقبل ما تقوله..فأنا أقول بعكس ما تقوله..بأن الأصل هو النص والدين لا العقل والفطرة والغريزة ..لكننى مستعد أن أتقبلك كشخص..أقرأ فكرك بكل هدوء وأفكر فيه بلا تشنج


وعندما سألتنى مرة حول أحد النقاط التى إختلفنا فيها ( لماذا لا نتفق؟) ..رددت عليك بنفس الصراحة المغلفة بالود والتقدير



> لأننى لو إتفقت معك فيما لم أقتنع به أكون منافقا لك..ولا أظنك ستسعد بمنافق..بل بصديق يصدقك القول


نحن مختلفين منذ البداية فيما ننادى به..وحوارنا هنا له هدفان..
الهدف الأقل نتيجة وإن لم يخلو من فائدة وهو:



> إن الهدف من النقاش ليس إقناع الآخر بوجهة النظر بل مجرد إيضاح وجهة نظر كل طرف للآخر, ثم على كل طرف أن يقبل أو لا يقبل ما يتبناه الطرف الآخر.





> وما بيننا هو عرض الدليل والبرهان فيقبل من يقبل ويرفض من يرفض, فهذا أمر سيسأل عنه كل منا أمام ربه


وهناك هدف آخر فائدته أسمى ونتيجته أعظم وهو:



> وهذه محاولة مني للتقارب ولعل الله يحقق التطابق


أى من الهدفين سيحقق فائدة ومغنم
ولكى يسير الحوار فى مسار طبيعى يلزمه ما يلى:



> أرجو أن يتسم نقاشنا بالهدوء





> وما بيننا هو عرض الدليل والبرهان فيقبل من يقبل ويرفض من يرفض


وإحسان كل منا الظن بالآخر من متطلبات إنجاح هذا الحوار..فأنا عندما أنتقد كلامك أوتنتقد كلامى ..فإن ذلك لا يعنى أننا نتبادل الإهانات..
حضرتك يا د.أبو المكارم قلت فى مشاركة 


> لقد تدبرت أمرنا ووجدت أننا نسير في طريق مسدود, وهذه محاولة مني للتقارب ولعل الله يحقق التطابق


ومحاولاتك مشكورة ومحمودة بدون شك..ولن أضن ببذل كل ما فى وسعى من محاولات لتحقيق التقارب أو التطابق..
ولكن يجب أن يتفهم كل منا مواطن الإختلاف بيننا وكيفية تجاوزه ..
مثلا أنت تقول


> أنا من دعاة العقل, وأرى أن العقل والفطرة والغريزة أصل, وأن القرآن والدين كله تطبيق


وأقول 


> الأصل هو النص والدين لا العقل والفطرة والغريزة


وأنت تقول


> أستقي أفكاري فمما خلقه الله داخلي ,مما تدركه حواسي وأطلق عليه العقل, ومما بداخلي من مرجعية القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا وأطلق عليه الفطرة, ومما وضعه الله في من غريزة, ثم يكون التفكير الذي يربط بين الأمور.


بينما أقول 


> أستقيها من الجزء الذى إستطعت إدراكه من تعاليم الدين المتمثلة فى النصوص القرآنية والأحاديث والسيرة النبوية
> فإن وفقت فمن الله وحده وإن أخطأت فمن الشيطان ومنى..فلا عيب فى النصوص المقدسة وإنما العيب يكون فى الفهم الخاطىء لها أو فى الخروج عليها والمروق منها..
> كما أن القراءة والإطلاع جانب لا يمكن تنحيته شريطة محاولة تنقيحه على ضوء الهدى الدينى


أنت طلبت فى بداية النقاش الآتى:



> عليك بتعريف كل من:
> العقل, الفطرة, الغريزة, الأصل , التطبيق.


كان يمكننى أن أضع تعريفات طبقا لمرجعيتى وما أستقيه من أفكار فأقول
العقل هو العضو خلقه الله فى الإنسان السوى وألهمه نعمة التفكير
والفطرة هى الطبيعة التى جعلها الله داخل الإنسان وجعل إتباع منهجه شرطا لنقائها
والغريزة هى ما خلقه الله داخل الإنسان وجعل إتباع منهجه أساسا للتحكم فيها
والأصل هو كل شيء خلقه الله وكان الأول من نوعه
والتطبيق هو ما سيتبعه الإنسان أو يحيد عنه من الشرائع السماوية
وأنت قد فعلت ذلك عندما وضعت تعريفات لتلك المسميات بناء على مرجعيتك
وكنا سنقضى دهرا فى محاولات دفاع كل منا عن تعريفاته والإستماتة فى ذلك..
فإذا إختلف رجلان فقال أحدهما الجرب مرض معدى
 وقال الآخر إن الجرب مرض جلدى وسمع حوارهما طبيب أمراض جلدية فإنه سوف يبتسم ويقول لهما :يا جماعة الجرب مرض جلدى معدى فإن لم يقتنعا بتعريفه فإنه سوف يفتح لهم قاموسا طبيا ويطلعهم على التعريف حتى يصدقا ويقتنعا بكلامه..
هذا المنطق السليم لم آتى به من عندى..بل تفضلت أنت بذكره فى مشاركتك التالية



> التعريف المنطقي للأمور فهو أساس التفاهم بين البشر, فليس من المنطقي أن يتحدث طرف عن كلمة كتاب والآخر يفهم أن كلمة كتاب تعني أي خطاب مكتوب, رغم أن ذلك من معاني الكلمة في اللغة العربية إلا أن الكتاب الآن مصطلح يعني أوراقاً كثيرة بين دفتي غلاف يحوي موضوعاً أو مواضيع متعددة, فهل يمكن التفاهم وتطابق العبارات بين من يرى الكتاب على أنه خطاب وبين من يقصد الكتاب كمصطلح معروف بين الناس الآن؟.


لقد كنت رائعا حينما قلت



> المنطق يوجب بذل الجهد للوصول للتعريف الدقيق للأمور


لكنك وضعت تعريفات لأشياء متعارف عليها..وكلما حاولت أن أبين لك مواطن القصور فى تعريفاتك لا من خلال تعريفات أضعها بنفسى لتسخيرها فى ترجيح أقوالى..بل من خلال المنطق تارة وإستخدام التعريفات المثالية الموجودة فى المعجم تارة أخرى..
أجدك تضع لى نفس التعريفات مرة أخرى بتغيير مسمى المعرف فتارة تقول(الفطرة :هي منبع القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا في النفس البشرية)وتارة أخرى تقول(هناك موضع في كل نفس بشرية هو مرجعية القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا, وسنطلق عليه (منبع القيم)
يعنى أنا لم أقتنع بالتعريف أول مرة فأنت بدلا من أن تقنعنى أو تبين لى خطأ منطقى
تضع لى نفس التعريف وتغير المسمى..فكيف بالله عليك سأقتنع ثانى مرة إن لم أكن قد إقتنعت فى المرة الأولى؟فهل هذا منطقك فى الحوار؟
وتناقض نفسك أحيانا فى مفهومك للتعريف..فتارة تقول


> أما أن يطلق العقل على التفكير تارة وعلى الحكمة تارة وعلى التأني والهدوء تارة أخرى فأمر لا يليق بالمنطق


يعنى ترفض أن يعرف شيء واحد بثلاثة مسميات
ولكننى فجأة أجدك تقول


> ما هو الصواب والحق والاستقامة؟
> - هو كل أمر ……..


يعنى تعرف ثلاثة أشياء دفعة واحدة بتعريف واحد..فهل ذلك يليق بالمنطق؟هل هى مترادفات حتى تعرفها نفس التعريف؟
وبعدين حضرتك أخى الكريم من قال



> والعلم الذي لا شك معه أليس هو اليقين, قل لي متى لا تشك فيما تعلم إلا إذا كنت قد أدركته بحواسك أنت وليس بواسطة غيرك؟


كيف يدرك علم اللغة؟؟إن علم اللغة يقينى لا شك فيه!ولو سألت أى إنسان فى أى بقعة من بقاع الأرض عن معنى كلمة (الأرض)لعرفها لك نفس التعريف رغم إختلاف اللغات..
فلماذا تعرف أشياء معرفة من قبل؟ولماذا أعرفها أنا؟لماذا لا نكتفى بتعريف علماء اللغة كحكم محايد بيننا؟رغم أنه علم أكتسب بواسطة الحواس سواء لدى الفرد الواحد أو لدى جميع البشر؟

تقول: 


> فتعريف "الأسرة" سيختلف لدى علماء الاجتماع عن الطب النفسي عن وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية عن معهد الإحصاء, فكل منهم سيقوم بتعريف الأسرة بما يعنيه في مهمته, ومن السذاجة تصور تطابق التعريف بين كل هؤلاء, أو قبول جهة منهم العمل من خلال تعريف الجهة الأخرى.……..


المرجع الفاصل هنا هو التعريف اللغوى الذى يقول:أن الأسرة هى الجماعة التى يربطها أمر مشترك..هذا التعريف هو الأصل الذى سيربط بين كل من ذكرتهم من علماء الإجتماع ووزارة الشئون وخلافهم..إن زاد أحدهم فستكون زيادة فرعية لا تؤثر فى أصل التعريف..
ودعنى أضرب لك مثال أضح لأننى بطبعى أحب تبسيط الأشياء ..
إذا سألت مسلم وبوذى ومجوسى عن معنى كلمة (الرب)فسيجيب الجميع أنه(ما يعبد) وإذا سألتهم
من ربك سيقول المسلم (الله)ويقول البوذى(بوذا)ويقول المجوسى(النار)..فهم مختلفين حول (من هو الرب)لكنهم بالتأكيد متفقين حول معنى كلمة(الرب)..
هل خرجت عن المنطق الصحيح للتفكير فى كل ما سبق؟
إذا كنت معترض على ذلك فبين لى إذا سمحت ما هو وجه إعتراضك..
وما هو المنطق فى أن أوافق على مفاهيمك التى أنا معترض عليها منذ البداية وإلا فستترك النقاش؟
ألا يصلح المنطق السليم والمحايد كحكم محايد بيننا؟إن ربط المنطق بتعريفاتك تنقصه الحيادية..
لنفترض أن حوار يدور بين موحد وملحد يريد لإقناعه..هل يصح أن يكون الحوار هكذا..
الموحد:يوجد إله
الملحد:لأ
الموحد:القرآن يقول لا إله إلا الله
الملحد:أنا لا أعترف بالقرآن
الموحد:الرسول يقول أنه لا إله إلا الله
الملحد:أنا غير مقتنع بالرسول
الموحد:ولكن الله هو خالق الكون
الملحد:لا هذا الكون لا خالق له
الموحد:إن لم نتفق على أن الكون له خالق فسأنهى المناقشة
الملحد:مع السلامة والقلب داعيلك
الإتنين هنا غلطانين لإن الموحد أراد أن يقنع الملحد بمنطق الموحد ولم يوجد أرضية مشتركة بينهما مثل (المنطق السليم فى التفكير)
والملحد كان غير حريص على الإقتناع الحقيقى..بأن يستبدل أسئلته السابقة بأسئلة أخرى مثل(إقنعنى..القرآن نزل ليه؟كيف أتأكد من صدق الرسول؟إشرح لى ليه الله هو خالق الكون)
فالموحد ضاع عليه فرصة هداية الرجل والملحد ضاع عليه فرصة الهداية..فالإثنين خسرانين..
أنا كنت كاتب الموضوع فى الأساس من أجل أن أناقض دعوة إعلاء العقل على قدسية النص..
مش كده؟وبعدين حضرتك دخلت تناقشنى بمحض إرادتك..مظبوط؟
أنا لا أجبرك على البقاء علشان تهددنى بالإنسحاب..فإذا كنت حضرتك فسرت تلهفى على مشاركتك خطأ فده مش ذنبى..
لكن فى نفس الوقت فإننى أفتح لك ذراعي  وأمد لك يدى حتى نناقش بطريقة موضوعية
 فكرك الذى تريد الدفاع عنه لكن بدون أن تجبرنى أن أقبل تعريفاتك أوأنا لن أضع لك أى نص من القرآن أو السنة  فى نقاشتنا التالية..
أنا واثق من منطقى فهل أنت واثق من منطقك؟
ممكن  ندخل فى صلب الموضوع بإتخاذ تعريفات محايدة ومحددة وموجودة فى المعجم يعنى مش من تأليفك..لا تسمى لى شيء غير موجود فى المعجم مثل (موضع المصلحة)(منبع القيم)
هذا منطقك أنت..فإقنعنى بمنطق محايد..
أنت تقول بأنك كلما حاولت التقارب أبتعد أنا رغم أنك متأكد من نفسك فقط وأقسم أننى أحاول التقارب فدعك من سوء النية..ووافقنى أن الحقيقة تحتاج كثير من العناء والصبر..فقط يلزمنا الوقوف على أرضية محايدة وصلبة..أليس كذلك يا أخى يا من كنت تصفنى فى البداية بأننى محاور جيد وحوارى متعة؟
أنتظر ردك سواء بالموافقة أو بالرفض..وأدعو الله أن يوفقك للخير
وإتفضل الوردة دى من أخوك..قصدى من أخاك..يووووه..قصدى من أخيك
 :f2: 
ولعلمك أنا موافق على التالى
كلانا فرد من البشر,يملك أدوات متماثلة في الكيان متباينة في القوة والكفاءة.
لابد أن نبدأ كفردين سويين قبل أن ننتمي إلى دين أو فكر أو ثقافة, فإذا اتفقنا وتطابقنا كأسوياء فلنكمل,أما إذا تناقضنا ولم نتفق على أساس نبدأ به ونبني عليه فهل ترى لنا حاجة في اكتمال النقاش؟
نحن نبحث عن مرجعية تحكم بيننا, كما تحكم بين أي فرد وآخر, وتفصل من على الصواب ومن على الخطأ.
((((بس نجعل المرجعية هذه تكون المنطق ......))))
أما تهديدك لى ب... 


> إذا قلت إن الله لم يخلق مرجعية في الناس الأسوياء الخلقة( دون المرضى بمرض يذهب السوية عنهم) فقد أغلقت باب النقاش.


فهو ضايقنى جدا..لإنك أدخلت شيء غيبى فى تعريفك وده نفس المأخذ الذى تأخذه علي أحيانا
فدعنا نصيغة بصورة ترضبك وترضينى مثل
((الناس الذين لا يقتنعون بالمنطق السليم غير أسوياء))
أرضيت؟
أنتظر ردك حتى لا تتحول مناقشتنا إلى عبث كما تقول.. 
وأذكرك بجملة(أما أن تتوقع انسحابي من مناقشتك فلا تحلم بذلك فالعثور على مناقش سوي ثم التفريط فيه هو الجنون أو البله.)

 ::

----------


## KANE2008

متابع  ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

وانا كمان  ::

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد ناصر...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعود مرة ثانية للنقاش
نحن نناقش أمر دعاة العقل, فأنت قد حذرت الناس من دعاة العقل ووصفتهم بالفخ, وأنا من دعاة العقل, وأدافع عنهم, فالنقاش هو:هل يمكن أن تكون لكل فرد في البشر مرجعية ذاتية يحكم بها على الأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ, بالاستقامة أو بالانحراف, بالحق أو بالباطل, دون حاجة لصديق أو معلم أو دين, وليس موضوعه وجوب الخضوع لمن هو أعلم منا وأكثر إحاطة فهذه قضية أخرى.
أنت لم تجب عن أسئلتي بل أخذت منها كلمات لتحول دفة الموضوع لشيء آخر ,وأعيد السؤال: هل ترى أن كل فرد ممن يطلق عليهم الفرد العادي يملك مرجعية يمكنه بها الحكم على الأمور كما ذكرت لك سابقاً أم لا؟.
إذا كانت إجابتك بالنفي فسأرد عليك, وإن قلت نعم فلابد أن تذكر مكونات هذه المرجعية بالتعريفات المنطقية لكل منها.
ما هو تعريفك للعقل الذي تعتبر من يتبناه أنه ينصب فخاً للناس ويجب أن يحذروه وعليهم أن يعقلوها ويتوكلوا؟
جاءك رجل هندوسي تخرج من جامعة القاهرة لأنه نشأ منذ صغره في القاهرة كأحد أبناء الملحق العسكري الهندي, طلب منك أن تعرض عليه الإسلام لأنه قرر أن يختار دينه عن قناعة وليس عن وراثة, ثم سألك سؤالاً: بأي شيء سأحكم على الدين بالصواب أو بالخطأ؟, أريد أن أسمع منك إجابة موضوعية, أما ما سأرفضه فأن تقول لي: وهل تقبل جامعة القاهرة الهنود؟, وهل يمكن أن يقول ذلك إبناً لملحق عسكري؟, ولماذا اختارني أنا بالذات؟, إنني سأرسله للأزهر فإنهم أعلم بذلك مني, هذه أمثلة للخروج من الموضوع وتوجيه الدفة نحو اتجاه مختلف 
هل استطعت معك صبراً؟.

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow

> متابع





> وانا كمان


وأنا كمان  ::-s:

----------


## M!sS Roro

عـدنا .. ,, 

اولا .. 

السلام عليكم ورحمة والله وبركاته ..  

انا عندي سوال بسيط .. ليه دايما احنا يا المسلمين نقاشاتنا بتتوسع وتتفرع في اي  موضوع يتعلق بالدين .. ديننا الاسلامي وضح كل شيء .. الحلال بين والحرام بين .. والقران والسنه موجودين .. وايضا العقل موجود .. 

ورايي بكل  اختصار استخدام الاثنين معا .. ولكن بعدم المغالاة في الشيء .. واعطاء كل ذي حق حقه .. 

اممممممممم ولكن عندي ملاحظه بسيطه .. 

الدين الاسلامي صالح لكل زمان ومكان .. وكل شيء معروف .. لكن اعتقد واعوذبالله من كلمة اعتقد .. 

ان استخدام الناس للدين يختلف باختلاف البلد او الدوله .. 

يعني مثلا نجيب شيخ من السعوديه يروح يفتي على مسلمين من امريكا .. !! .. او مسلمين من اي دوله عربيه .. الافتاء هنا يختلف من مكان لاخر .. على حسب طبيعة المجتمع .. وعاداته وتقاليد .. هنا يستخدم المفتي العقل في سبيل وضع الحل الامثل ويكون حل وسط يناسب طبيعتهم وطبيعة حياتهم ومجتمعهم ولكن بعدم مخالفة شرع الله  (( الدين الوسطيه )).. ,, .. ولو كلامي خاطيء ارجو تصحيحه لي .. 


اما بالنسبه لمشاركة اختي شعاع من نور .. بالنسبه للعضوه الي تكلمت عن قتل المرتد .. ده ليل برضه ان النقاااااشات بتتوسع في الدين .. 





> *
> أخي الكريم..أحمد ناصر
> 
> ذكر فيما أذكر موضوع نزل هنا في المناقشات لعضوة بتتساءل لو كان من العدل و الإنسانية قتل المرتد على أساس انه ده حد الردة...و انه المرتد ده انسان له عقل و ممكن يختار الدين الأقوم ليه و هو اللي هيتحمل تبعات اختياره ده..
> التساؤل ده كان بينطرح في الوقت اللي فيه قتل المرتد رحمة و رأفة بيه من رب العالمين...عشان ميدنسش قلبه بالباطل بعد ما شاف الحق حتى لو كان مش فاهم و مش مقتنع بسبب اقامة الحد عليه..لأن عقله مش قادر يقتنع انه له رب أقرب و أرحم بيه و أخوف عليه من نفسه..آدي العقل..
> 
> *



انا عندي تعليق بسيط على كلام العضوه دي .. 

يعني هيا بتسال وتستفسر ان الانسان له حق ان يدخل الدين الذي يشاء ويرتد .. وهوا حر .. .. !! 

ولكن .. ماهو شعورنا لو كويتي او مصري خان بلده ورتد ووقف مع الاعداء .. نقول بكيفه هوا حر .. طبعا لا كلنا بنتمنى انه يموت وفعلا هو ده الي بيحصل اي خائن بيخون بلده عقوبتة الموت .. والدين ايضا كذلك ..  اي مرتد يقتل ..  :Bye: 

انا اسفه اني  خرجت عن اطار الموضوع ..  ولكن حبيت اقول رايي لان كثر من الناس ارى عدم اقتناعهم بفكرة قتل المرتد .. 

وشكرا لك لطرح هذا الموضوع ..  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> متابع





> وانا كمان





> وأنا كمان


ههههههه
مرحبا بكم يا جماعة
ولعلمكم هنالك جمهور لا بأس به يتابع هذا الموضوع
والله مطلع علينا..فعلى الله قصد السبيل..

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخت الفاضلة/ مس رورو
نحن نتحدث عن أصول وكليات التفكير, وسأرد عليك من خلال هذه الأصول والكليات:



> يعني مثلا نجيب شيخ من السعوديه يروح يفتي على مسلمين من امريكا .. !! .. او مسلمين من اي دوله عربيه .. الافتاء هنا يختلف من مكان لاخر .. على حسب طبيعة المجتمع .. وعاداته وتقاليد .. هنا يستخدم المفتي العقل في سبيل وضع الحل الامثل ويكون حل وسط يناسب طبيعتهم وطبيعة حياتهم ومجتمعهم ولكن بعدم مخالفة شرع الله (( الدين الوسطيه )).. ,, .. ولو كلامي خاطيء ارجو تصحيحه لي ..


هنا ساشرح لك الأسس التي يضع على أساسها الفتوى:
المنطق: فلابد أن تتوافق الفتوى مع الواقع الصحيح أي مع سنن الله الكونية.
الفطرة(القيم والأخلاق): فتتطابق معها ولا تخرج عنها.
الغاية والهدف:وهو إعمار الكون ليكون الكون أجمل وأروع وأكثر أمناً وتقدماً وهدوءً
على هذه الأسس ستكون الفتوى صالحة لكل زمان ومكان, وتختلف باختلاف الزمان والمكان.



> ولكن .. ماهو شعورنا لو كويتي او مصري خان بلده ورتد ووقف مع الاعداء .. نقول بكيفه هوا حر .. طبعا لا كلنا بنتمنى انه يموت وفعلا هو ده الي بيحصل اي خائن بيخون بلده عقوبتة الموت .. والدين ايضا كذلك .. اي مرتد يقتل ..


لم يقل بشر سوي مهما اختلف دينه أو لغته أو جنسه أو وطنه أن من يخرج عن وطنه وينضم للأعداء لا يعاقب بالقتل, فهذا أمر متفق عليه بين البشر, ولكن أسوياء العالم وأهل العدل والحكمة هم وحدهم الذين يقرون بحق كل فرد في الاعتقاد بما يشاء, وألا يضار أو يحاسب أو يعاقب أحد نتيجة قناعته بصواب دين وبطلان آخر. فهذا حق أصيل لكل فرد في البشرية.

----------


## طائر الشرق

> سوياء العالم وأهل العدل والحكمة


هؤلاء يجب ان يكونوا من اهل الدين حتى يحكموا بما شرع الله  
ولا تقل لى انها تحتاج الى المنطق  .
فالمنطق  كما قال  oo7  يبعث احيانا الينا الشكوك فى ما ارسل الله الينا
فمن يصدق معجزات النبى التى توالت تباعا الى من اركن عقله  جانبا واذعن لقدرة الله التى فاقت كل العقول  مهما بلغت عظمتها ومنطقها. اليس كذلك؟

----------


## M!sS Roro

> الأخت الفاضلة/ مس رورو
> 
> 
> لم يقل بشر سوي مهما اختلف دينه أو لغته أو جنسه أو وطنه أن من يخرج عن وطنه وينضم للأعداء لا يعاقب بالقتل, فهذا أمر متفق عليه بين البشر, ولكن أسوياء العالم وأهل العدل والحكمة هم وحدهم الذين يقرون بحق كل فرد في الاعتقاد بما يشاء, وألا يضار أو يحاسب أو يعاقب أحد نتيجة قناعته بصواب دين وبطلان آخر. فهذا حق أصيل لكل فرد في البشرية.


اهلا استاذ ابو المكارم .. ,, 

اسوياء العالم والحكماء هم السبب في ضياع المبادئ .. نحن نتفق ان لكل شخص الحريه في الاعتقاد وحريته في الدين .. ولكـن الاسلام لم يشرع اي  قانون الا وكان من مصلحة الجميع .. الكل لديه حقوق ولكن لكل حق حدود .. 

بما ان الموضوع عن العقل ودعاة العقل ..  فلا نريد ان نتطرق لنقاش اخر في موضوووع ليس في محله المناسب .. 





> هنا ساشرح لك الأسس التي يضع على أساسها الفتوى:
> المنطق: فلابد أن تتوافق الفتوى مع الواقع الصحيح أي مع سنن الله الكونية.
> الفطرة(القيم والأخلاق): فتتطابق معها ولا تخرج عنها.
> الغاية والهدف:وهو إعمار الكون ليكون الكون أجمل وأروع وأكثر أمناً وتقدماً وهدوءً
> على هذه الأسس ستكون الفتوى صالحة لكل زمان ومكان, وتختلف باختلاف الزمان والمكان.


.
كلام جميييييييل جدا .. .. عجبتني اخر جمله ان الفتوى تكون صالحه لكل زمان ومكان وتختلف باختلاف الزمان والمكان .. 
. وشكر لك على توضيح الاساسيات التي يستند عليها الافتاء  .. وسوري لو تعبتك معايا  ::$: 

..

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخت الفاضلة:




> اسوياء العالم والحكماء هم السبب في ضياع المبادئ


إن أسوياء العالم والحكماء هم من أطلقت عليهم البشرية بمرجعيتها هذا الوصف وليس من تسموا بذلك أو أطلقت عليهم أبواق الدعاية هذه الصفات, وإذا كان أسوياء العالم والحكماء هم السبب في ضياع المبادئ فما دور الحمقى والسفهاء والمجرمين؟؟؟

----------


## M!sS Roro

> الأخت الفاضلة:
> 
> 
> إن أسوياء العالم والحكماء هم من أطلقت عليهم البشرية بمرجعيتها هذا الوصف وليس من تسموا بذلك أو أطلقت عليهم أبواق الدعاية هذه الصفات, وإذا كان أسوياء العالم والحكماء هم السبب في ضياع المبادئ فما دور الحمقى والسفهاء والمجرمين؟؟؟





قل لي من هم اسوياء العالم .. !!

جميعنا اسوياء هنا .. والحمدالله فاهمين الدين كويس .. لان ديننا واااضح كوضوح الشمس ..  نحن لسنا بحاجه لاسويااء يعتمدون على العقل اكثر من اعتمادهم على النص .. ولسنا بحاجه لاسوياء يعترضون على كلام الرسول في قتل المرتد .. اسوياء االعالم من اخذهم التفكير الى مواطن غريبه في التفكير االلا انساني ..اسوياء العالم المقصودين اللي هما مفكرين ان الحياة كلها ماشية بالعقل ان الدنيا كلها ماشية بنظام كوني دقيق و مدروس دون التفكير فيمن وضع هذا النظام و يسره بهذه الطريقة ..

اسوياء العالم والحكماء .. من هم ؟؟!! .. 

نحن لسنا بحاجه الي افكار عقيمه .. تشوه الفكر الاسلامي .. وتجعله مركون على جنب .. انا قلت ان الدين وضع لنا حقوق كثيره ولكن لك حق حدود ولكل انسان لديه عقل يفكر به قبل ان يتخذ قراره .. انا لا اعتقد ان يوجد انسان يدخل الدين الاسلامي ومن ثم يرتد .. الا بوجود  اناس شوهو الدين او ان قلبه ضعيف .. الي بيدخل الدين الاسلامي بيكون عارف ان الخروج منه هيكون مرتد و اللي اساسا هو مسلم و عايز يخرج من الدين يبقى ده اللي عايز دين ماشي على مزاجه
دين يحلله اللي هو عايزه و يحرم اللي هو عايزه 
.. ولكن قتل المرتد لايوجد به نقااش وتذكر ان اول خليفة للمسلمين بعد الرسول ص و هو الصديق ابو بكر 
بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل في حروب كبيرة و حروب طويلة اسمها حروب الرده تلك الحروب التي قاتل فيها من ارتد عن الاسلام بعد وفاة الرسول .. حديث صحيح عن الرسول  عليه الصلاة والسلام ((من بدل دينه فأقتلوه )).. ونحن لا نريد كلمات رنانه وجميله تعزف على اوتار الديمقراطيه المزعومه وان الانسان حر والقوانين تكفل له الحريه في الدين والقوانين دي طبعا قوانين وضعيه وللاسف البلاد العربيه بتمشي عليها .. !! .. نحن اسوياء العاالم من اضعفنا ديننا بايدينا جعلونا ننظر الى ديننا انه دين ارهاب وللاسف يوجد مسلمين من اثبتو نظريتهم ان الارهاب من الاسلام .. نحن اسوياء العالم من ننظر الي الاخرين نظره اعجاب  .. ولا ننظر الى قوانين ديننا التي تكفل لنا الحريه الحقه والامان ..  ديننا دين متكاامل من جميع النواحي .. دينا دين سهل .. ديننا بينتشر بالعقل .. ديننا له الفضل الكبير في تقدم البشريه .. الدين الاسلامي قوي بس نحن جبناء اضعفنا شوكة الدين لدرجة اننا نعترض على حدود الله .. !!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد ناصر...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> .



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى الفاضل د.أبوالمكارم
أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك






> نعود مرة ثانية للنقاش
> .



عود أحمد ..وأنت على الرحب والسعة فى أى وقت وفى كل وقت..






> نحن نناقش أمر دعاة العقل.



نحن نناقش (فكر) دعاة العقل..لكن هم كبشر حسابهم على الله..فموضوعى ليس محكمة من محاكم التفتيش..





> فأنت قد حذرت الناس من دعاة العقل ووصفتهم بالفخ.


حذرت الناس من فخ( دعوتهم) إلى إعلاء قيمة العقل على سمو النص السماوى..أما هم كبشر فلا شأن لى بهم..




> وأنا من دعاة العقل, وأدافع عنهم.



هذا ليس من حقك فقط ولكنه واجب عليك أيضا..فمن تتاح له فرصة للدفاع عن فكره ولايفعل فإما أن يكون أضعف من أن يدافع عن فكره..وإما أن يكون فكره أضعف من أن يستطيع الدفاع عنه..وإما أن يكون من يناقشه يرفض مناقشته أو يزدريه..وأنا لا أرفض مناقشتك وإحترامى لتواجدك واضح فى كل السطور..





> فالنقاش هو:هل يمكن أن تكون لكل فرد في البشر مرجعية ذاتية يحكم بها على الأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ, بالاستقامة أو بالانحراف, بالحق أو بالباطل



هذا هو جزء مهم جدا من النقاش..فهو من وجهة نظرك كما فهمتها أنا وصحح لى إن أخطأت فهمك أنه هو المرجع الذى يسمو على النص..أقول بأنه نعم يمكن لأن يكون لكل فرد ذو عقل منصف منطقى التفكير.. وضمير باحث عن الحقيقة مرجع فى الحكم على الأمور بالصواب أو الخطأ , بالاستقامة أو بالانحراف, بالحق أو بالباطل..أما أن يسمو على النص أم لا.. فهذا هو الجزء الآخر المتمم للنقاش والذى لا يمكن فصله عن النقاش وإلا كان نقاش مبتور وناقص وعديم الجدوى





> دون حاجة لصديق أو معلم أو دين



إذا إعتبرت صديقى عضو فى المنتدى يوافق وجهة نظرى ويرفض وجهة نظرك .. ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معلمى  والإسلام  دينى ..فلن أستعين بحجة من حجج صديقى ولا بحديث من أحاديث معلمى ولا بآية من آيات قرآن دينى فى مناقشتنا هذه لأعضد بها وجهة نظرى.. رغم أننى بالطبع أحتاج إليهم ولايمكننى الإستغناء عنهم.. لكننى سأنزع هذه الأسلحة ولن أفرضها عليك مقابل ألا تفرض علي نظرياتك وتعريفاتك..ونجعل منهجنا فى النقاش (التفكير المنطقى السليم وقرع الحجة بالحجة كدلائل عقلية)





> وليس موضوعه وجوب الخضوع لمن هو أعلم منا وأكثر إحاطة فهذه قضية أخرى..



إذا كنت  تقصد وجوب الخضوع لقدسية النص المتمثل فى القرآن والأحاديث النبوية الثابتة(حيث أن الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلم منا وأكثر إحاطة) فهذا الوجوب هو صلب الموضوع الذى أريد إثباته فى النهاية فإما أن أقنعك به إن لم تكن مقتنعا به..أو أن تقنعنى بعكسه إن لم تكن مقتنعا به..أو أن يتابع كل منا توضيح نقاط الإتفاق والإختلاف بيننا ونترك الحكم للمنطق والضمير..أما إن كنت تقصد شيء آخر فأرجو أن تبينه لى مشكورا





> أنت لم تجب عن أسئلتي بل أخذت منها كلمات لتحول دفة الموضوع لشيء آخر.



أخى الكريم..أكرر لك مرة أخرى بأننى لا أحب محاكمة النوايا..سأثبت لك ما إستطعت حسن وصدق نيتى..فقط إذا كنت تلزمنى بالرد على كل أسئلتك فأرجو أن تلزم نفسك بالرد على كل أسئلتى..فليس من المنطقى أن تحرمنى من حق إكتسبته لنفسك..أليس كذلك؟





> وأعيد السؤال: هل ترى أن كل فرد ممن يطلق عليهم الفرد العادي يملك مرجعية يمكنه بها الحكم على الأمور كما ذكرت لك سابقاً أم لا؟.
> إذا كانت إجابتك بالنفي فسأرد عليك, وإن قلت نعم فلابد أن تذكر مكونات هذه المرجعية بالتعريفات المنطقية لكل منها.
> .




إذا كنت تقصد بالفرد العادى كل فرد ذو عقل منصف منطقى التفكير.. وضمير باحث عن الحقيقة.. مهما كان دينه أو جنسيته فإجابتى نعم..أما مكونات هذه المرجعية فلا أرى أهمية لذكرها ..يكفى أن نذكر منطقية التفكير وصدق الضمير فى البحث عن الحقيقة..فإذا إتفقنا أن هذه شجرة..فما الداعى أن نذكر أن مكوناتها جذور وساق وأغصان وفروع وأوراق
وحتى لا تظن مرة أخرى أننى أراوغك فسأبين لك بكل صراحة لماذا لا أريد ذكر المكونات..
لأنك تريدنى أن أصل إلى مكوناتك وهى:



> العمود الأول: هو مستودع ومنبع القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا لدى جميع البشر, وسواء أسميناها فطرة أو خلقلق أو أطلقنا عليها الرمز "أ",لا يهم , المهم أن نقر بوجودها أو بعدم وجودها. وهذه لا تستخدم ولا تفهم ولا تصلح إلا بالحكم على الأمور إن كانت أخلاقية أم لا.
> العمود الثاني:الذاكرة: وتمثل كل ما خزنه الفرد من مدركات, وتحكم على الأمور من خلال درجة اليقين بها,فما رأيته بعيني وما لمسته يداي وما تذوقه لساني وما شمه أنفي وما سمعته أذني يقين لا يقبل الشك, دون تفسيره, فالتفسير عملية مركبة تحتاج لعناصر متعددة من المعلومات.فكوني رأيت شيئاً قادماً فقلت إنه رجل أو إنه أحمد ثم تبين لي خطأ ذلك فالمخطئ هو التفسير وليس النظر..


وسأظل أبدى عدم إقتناعى (ب نصك )وإعتراضى على كلمة مستودع ومنبع وعلى أن أن الحواس لاتكفى وينقص الإدراك المؤدى لليقين..ونظل ندور فى دوائر التعريفات والمفاهيم..وهل الفطرة والغريزة أو أيا كان ما تريد تسميته كافي أم لا..وصالح كمرجع أم لا..
يمكننا أن نكتفى بأن التفكير الذى سيستخدمه كل منا سيستطيع كل من يتابع حوارنا أن يرى مدى إلتزامنا فيه بالأخلاق والقيم.. وهل هو أقرب للشك أم لليقين..وهل هو منطقى أم لا..
إذا كان كلامى هذا غير منطقى فتفضل وقل لى ذلك وسأتقبله بصدر رحب..
أما إذا أصررت فقل لى ما هى مكوناته بكلمة واحدة لكل مكون..لا كلمتين أو أكثر..حتى أستخرج تعريفه من( المعجم )كحكم بينى وبينك..بعدها أبدى رأيى فى صحة هذه المكونات من عدمها..ويكون من حقك التعقيب على رأيى 




> ما هو تعريفك للعقل الذي تعتبر من يتبناه أنه ينصب فخاً للناس ويجب أن يحذروه وعليهم أن يعقلوها ويتوكلوا؟
> .


العقل الذى يرى بأن إعمال العقل أسمى من النص السماوى ويجب عليهم أن يعقلوها(بإستخدام العقل والتدبر فى قراءة النص السماوى)ولكن بتواضع المفتقر للعلم لا بتكبر من ظن فى نفسه أن كلامه أرقى من كلام الله ورسوله




> جاءك رجل هندوسي تخرج من جامعة القاهرة لأنه نشأ منذ صغره في القاهرة كأحد أبناء الملحق العسكري الهندي, طلب منك أن تعرض عليه الإسلام لأنه قرر أن يختار دينه عن قناعة وليس عن وراثة, ثم سألك سؤالاً: بأي شيء سأحكم على الدين بالصواب أو بالخطأ؟ .


بإستخدام نظرية منطقية بحتة( الشك المنهجى لديكارت)
وملخصها أنه إذا شككنا فى شيء ولم يثبت هذا الشك فإنه يؤدى إلى اليقين..
إسمح لى أن أفرد لها مشاركة منفردة وستكون مشاركتى التالية والفورية إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أولا الشك فى وجود خالق للكون (حاشا لله)
هذا الشك لا يمكن أن يصمد أمام اليقين بوجود الخالق..فالإنسان عرف بوجود خالق للكون من خلال الظواهر والشواهد الكونية الدالة على هذا الوجود الإلهى..وأقر الإنسان بعبوديته للخالق على مختلف الأزمنة..وبصور شتى..وبمفاهيم مختلفة عن حقيقة هذا الخالق..ومن لم يعترف بهذا الوجود هم فئة قليلة جدا بالقياس إلى عدد البشر..ومن أنكر الخالق أنكره لظروف محيطة به..على سبيل المثال:كارل ماركس الذى نبذ الأديان بعد تفشى الفساد بين رجال الدين فى أوروبا فى ذلك العصر..ولكن هذه الدعوات لم تفلح فى التأثير القوى على غالبية البشر..فالإنسان عرف من خلال نقصه ضرورة وجود إله كامل..وعرف من خلال عجزه ضرورة وجود إله قادر..ومن القوانين التى عرفها البشر أن كل شيء مصنوع لابد من وجود صانع له..وكل شيء مخلوق لابد من وجود خالق له..وهذا الكون الشاسع الذى عرفنا من خلال العلوم مدى إنتظامه وإحكامه وإبداعه ..هل من الممكن الشك فى أن يكون قد وجد بلا واجد وخلق بلا خالق يحكمه ويسير أموره؟بالطبع لا..إذا فمن البديهى التسليم بوجود الخالق

ثانيا الشك فى البعث بعد الموت
قوض هذا الشك بمجرد اليقين بوجود الخالق..فخالق الكون لابد من أن يكون كاملا متنزها عن النقص..لذا فلابد من أن يكون عادل..وهذا العدل لن يتحقق إلا فى وجود بعث بعد الموت..وذلك حتى لا يتساوى الكافرون بوجود الخالق مع المؤمنون بوجوده..وحتى لا يتساوى الأشرار مع الأخيار..فكم من ناس عاشوا فى محن وماتوا فى سبيل نصرة الخالق..بينما هناك جبارين وطغاة وفسدة ماتوا دون عقاب..فالحياة فى الدنيا بلا بعث بعد الموت لن يحقق العدل ولن يعطى للبررة المكافأة ولن ينزل بالأشرار العقاب..وهذا ليس من سمات العدل..لذلك فبما أنه لم يتحقق الشك فى عدل الخالق..إذا البعث بعد الموت يقينى

ثالثا الشك فى وجود الأنبياء والأديان
الأديان كالبعث..مجرد الإيمان بوجود الخالق يؤدى إلى اليقين بها..فبعض البشر ونتيجة لعوامل كثيرة..منها تفرق بنى الإنسان فى شتى بقاع الأرض..ومرور الأزمان وتعاقب الأجيال..كل تلك العوامل قد تؤدى بالبشر إلى أن يضلون الطريق الصحيح ويتبعون طريق الفساد..ويتبعون عبادات خاطئة كعبادتهم للأوثان أو الحيوان أو الإنسان أو النجوم أو الكواكب أو النار..بينما الخالق لا يمكن أن يكون من بين المخلوقات..لهذا تبقى الأديان الثلاثة اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام هى الأقرب إلى الصواب وإلى المنطق..

رابعا الشك فى الإسلام كديانة وفى محمد(صلى الله عليه وسلم) كرسول
رغم التشابه الكبير بين ملامح الديانات الثلاثة(اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام)
إلا أن اليهود لا يعترفون بالمسيحية أو بالإسلام..والمسيحيون لا يعترفون بالإسلام وإن كانوا بعترفون بشريعة اليهود(حينئذ خاطب يسوع الجموع وتلاميذه قائلا:على كرسى موسى جلس الكتبة والفريسيون..قكل ما قالوا لكم أن تحفظوه فإحفظوه وإفعلوه..ولكن حسب أعمالهم لا تعملوا لإنهم يقولون ولا يفعلون)<إنجيل متى إصحاح 23>
بالشك فى الإسلام رغم تعاليمه الحميدة ففى هذه الحالة يتبادر إلى الذهن سؤال: من أنزل القرآن؟؟معروف أن الفترة التى عاشها رسول الإسلام(صلى الله عليه وسلم)هى أزهى وأقوى فترة معروفة بالبلاغة اللغوية والتمكن الكامل من أدوات اللغة.فى بلاد العرب...وكل من سمع آيات القرآن من غير المسلمين إعترف ببلاغة القرآن المعجزة.. حتى أن الكافرون بالإسلام منهم كانوا يصمون آذانهم عن سماعه خوفا من الوقوع تحت تأثير بلاغته..وتحداهم الإسلام أن يأتوا بمثله أو بسورة من مثله فلم يستطيعوا أن يفعلوا..ومن حاول منهم جاء بتفاهات لا بلاغة فيها ولا إعجاز..وهذه أشياء ثابتة تاريخيا..
ولكن إذا شككنا فى أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أوتى من البلاغة مالم يؤت لبشر..وإستطاع إبداع آيات القرآن..فلماذا يفعل هذا؟هل من المنطقى أن يدعو الناس إلى مكارم الأخلاق وهو مدعى؟لا يعقل أن يكون كاذب ويدعو الناس إلى تلك القيم النبيلة.. ففاقد الشيء لا يعطيه..
إذا..ماذا كان يريد؟الثروة والجاه والمال؟ثابت تاريخيا أنه رفض كل تلك الأشياء مجتمعة عندما أغراه بها كفار قريش..وخلدت مقولته لعمه أبو طالب(والله ..لو وضعوا الشمس فى يمينى والقمر فى يسارى على أن أترك هذا الأمر ما تركته)ومعروف أنه عاش فقيرا ومات فقيرا..حتى أنه تصدق بحصيرة كانت كل ما يملكه من حطام الدنيا حتى لا يلقى ربه وعنده من متاع الدنيا شيء..
إذا ماذا كان يريد؟هل كان يريد مجد أدبى يخلد به ذكره بعد موته؟هذا غير منطقى بالمرة ..لأنه كان يكفيه وقتها أن يقول أن القرآن من تأليفه ليصير للخلود الأدبى معنى أقوى تأثيرا..فإذا شككنا أنه ألف القرآن ونسبه إلى الله ليزيد من قيمته فى أعين الناس فهذا شيء غير منطقى..لأن كل من يبتغى حب الظهور يكون إنسان غير متزن..ودائما ما تأتى النتيجة عكسية..ومزبلة التاريخ مليئة وزاخرة بأسماء هؤلاء المجانين..ولم يكن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مجنون..بل كانت كل تصرفاته متزنة وعقلانية بشهادة الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء..ولم يكن ساحرا وإلا لكان قد سحر قريش بأكملها..وكان قدوة فى كل أفعاله قبل أقواله..وكان يتسم بالمثالية ..وكيف لمن يريد أن ينال الشرف والمجد أن يخبر أصحبه أنه ما من أحد يدخل الجنة بعمله..حتى أن الصحابة سألوه مندهشين:حتى أنت يا رسول الله فقال:حتى أنا إلا أن يتغمدنى الله برحمته..كان من الممكن أن يقول إلا أنا وكان أصحابه سيصدقونه ويفتخرون بذلك أيما إفتخار..وقال لهم لا تخيرونى على موسى..ولو كان قال أنه خير من موسى فلم يكن سيلاقى إلا التصديق..
وإذا كان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ألف القرآن لمجد شخصى فما كان سيقول فى آياته أنه مجرد بشر وأن إرادة الله فوق كل إرادة..
وبالتدبر فى كل تلك الآيات سنجد إستحالة فى أن يكون محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يريد لنفسه مجد أدبى..
وبإنتهاء جميع الشكوك نتيقن أن القرآن كلام الله وأن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول الله وأن الإسلام دين الله..وأن شرائعه وهديه هى الضامن الحقيقى لسعادة الإنسان ومصلحته 





> أريد أن أسمع منك إجابة موضوعية, أما ما سأرفضه فأن تقول لي: وهل تقبل جامعة القاهرة الهنود؟, وهل يمكن أن يقول ذلك إبناً لملحق عسكري؟, ولماذا اختارني أنا بالذات؟, إنني سأرسله للأزهر فإنهم أعلم بذلك مني, هذه أمثلة للخروج من الموضوع وتوجيه الدفة نحو اتجاه مختلف 
> .


أوأن أقول ((لا تعليق))  مثلما فعلت حضرتك ..فهذا القول هروب من النقاش المنطقى البحت..يا من تحسن بى الظن..
فلو سمحت أجبنى إجابة منطقية على القصة التى لم تشأ التعليق عليها..

هب أن رجلا أراد أن يوصل زادا لإبنه الأكبر فى قرية تبعد عن قريتهم
..فقال لإبنه الأصغر فى مطلع النهار..
..يا بنى سألسبك هذا الجلباب الأبيض..وسأعطى لك فرسى هذا لكى تستقله فى  تلك الرحلة..
سأضع الزاد الذى ستوصله لأخيك فى تلك الحقيبة..وأضع الزاد الذى ستأكله أنت أثناء الرحلة فى هذا الجراب..
كل طعامك فقط ولا تأكل من طعام أخيك..سيوصلك أخوك الأوسط إلى أول الطريق خارج القرية..
عندئذ سيعطيك أخوك  الخريطة التى ستدلك على الطريق الذى يبدأ من أول الطريق خارج القرية..
..وبالنسبة للفرس فإمسك لجامه بإحكام لأنه يمكن أن يجنح فيوقعك من على ظهره..
..ولا تدعه يأكل إلا من العشب الأخضر الموجود على جانب الطريق..حذار من أن يأكل من العشب الأصفر لأنه سيسبب له المرض فلا يستطيع مواصلة الرحلة..وحذار من أن تضل الطريق حتى لا تهاجمك الذئاب..ولا تتلكأ حتى تستطيع الوصول قبل حلول الظلام..وإذا أتممت تلك المهمة سأكافئك مكافأة عظيمة..

فى رأيك؟ كيف يتم الإبن الأصغر رحلته بنجاح؟
وما هى العوامل التى قد تجعله يفشل فى المهمة الموكلة إليه؟

ولا بد من أن تجيبنى على السؤال التالى حتى نقفز بحوارنا خطوات هائلة إلى الأمام:
فأنت وأنا نتكلم العربية ونحن عرب ومصريين ومسلمين ولا تنقصنا  الصراحة ولا الشجاعة.. وكل منا واثق فى منطقه وقناعاته..فهل يمكن أن نبدأ من عند هذه النقطة ؟السؤال هو:
هل بصفتك أحد المجددين فى الدين على حد قولك ..وبصفتك قد وصلت لدرجة من القناعات  جعلتك تضع علما فى قواعد مرجعيتك :العقل..والفطرة والغريزة..وألفت كتاب ..و بدأت فى تفسير آيات القرآن الكريم..هل وجدت من خلال علمك هذا أى نص فى القرآن الكريم يتعارض مع مرجعيتك ..هل وجدت فى القرآن  قصور؟؟.. أو لك مأخذ عليه؟
أجبنى بأى منطق تريده إجابة مباشرة ودع عنك وصفك لى بأنى أراوغ أو أهرب أو أحول دفة الموضوع ..فأنا أثق تماما فى حسن نواياك..كما أثق فى المنطق السليم..فأحسن بى الظن يا من تبحث معى عن الحقيقة..
وجزاك الله عن كل من يتابع هذا النقاش خيرا..وأتمنى ونحن فى الليال العشرالتى فيها ليلة القدر التى هى خير من ألف شهر أن يتقبل الله صالح أعمالنا وأن يحشرنا جميعا فى زمرة النبيين والصديقين والشهداء..وأن يظلنى وإياك فى ظله يوم لا ظل إلا  ظله..
وتقبل خالص تقديرى ومودتى لشخصك الكريم

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ الفاضل / أحمد ناصر..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لاحظت أن في حديثنا بعضاً من سوء الظن, إنني مسلم مؤمن بالله وبرسوله وبالقرآن, وإنني والحمد لله حفظت القرآن كله, ولا يعقل أن من يبحث عن تجديد الدين كمن يبحث  عن الطعن فيه, ثم إنه لم يرد في أي من كلماتي ما يدل على أنني أطعن في الإسلام أو أشكك فيه, إذن ما هي قضيتي؟
إن قضيتي تتلخص في أنني أدعو كل فرد بأن يكون مسئولاً عن نفسه لأنه سيحشر يوم القيامة فرداً, ويخاطبه الله وحده دون حجاب, وأن الله قد وضع في كل فرد ما يمكنه به أن يفرق بين الحق والباطل, والاستقامة والانحراف, وأن المشكلة التي أريد معالجتها في الأمة لا تقتصر على المسلمين وحدهم بل هي في أغلب أصحاب الديانات, فهم يعظمون الدين على التفكير الصحيح, وإذا تعارض التفكير الصحيح مع الدين لووا عنق التفكير حتى يتطابق مع الدين المعوج, من هنا تعسر انتشار الإسلام وسط أهل الديانات, بينما انتشر بين الغرب, لأنهم يعظمون التفكير الصحيح ولا يقبلون ما يخالفه.والآن أليس من حقي أن أطمع أن يكون المسلمون ولديهم الدين الصحيح في أن يكونوا المثال للسوية البشرية؟.إننا إذا سمعنا وأطعنا للدين فإنما نسمع ونطيع لبشر باسم الدين, إن الفقه والتفسير هو عمل بشري يمكن أن يصيب كما يمكن أن يخطئ, فالطاعة العمياء لكل ما يقوله الفقهاء والعلماء هو عبادة لهم, أما الطاعة المبصرة فهي وحدها الطاعة لله.
إن الإسلام الآن يفهم من خلال أهل السنة والجماعة والشيعة وغيرهم, وأهل السنة والجماعة فيهم السلفية والإخوان وأنصار السنة والعديد من الجماعات, وكل منهم له رؤية تختلف عن الآخر, كلهم يقرون بالقرآن والسنة, فأين الخلل؟, وكيف الحل؟, وإذا افترض أن جاء رجل يريد أن يوحد كل هؤلاء في أمة واحدة, فما هي الأسس التي يمكن أن يتفق عليها كل هؤلاء ومن يخرج عليها فهو ضال؟.إن كل منهم يضع لنفسه الأدلة التي تثبت صوابه وحده وخطأ الآخرين, فهل يكون الله قد ترك للناس الأمور مائعة ولا يمكن لأحد تبين الحق من الباطل والاستقامة من الانحراف والقصد من الزيغ, أم أن الله قد وضع أدلة الهداية لمن يريدها كما خلق أدلة الزيغ لمن يريده.
لقد حدثتني عن أدلة تثبت أن الإسلام هو دين الحق, وأسألك بأي شيء أقبلها أو أرفضها, ماذا تخاطب في؟.
أما بخصوص الإجابة عن قصتك فأقول: يجب على الولد أن يطيع ويتبع كلام أبيه, وإلا فلن ينجح في مهمته, فبدون العلم لا يحقق الفرد النجاح.
أما إذا طلب منه أبوه أن يسرق شيئاً أو أن يغدر بأحد أو يكذب فهل يتبعه؟, وإذا قال له أحد: عليك بإلقاء نفسك في البحر وستجد من يأخذك ليعبر بك إلى الجانب الآخر دون أن يمسك أذى, فهل تنصحه بالسمع والطاعة؟.
لم ترد على سؤالي عن الهندي ورددت على تحذيراتي.فأرجو الإجابة عن أسئلتي.
ما زلنا نتناقش ولعلنا سنتقارب...أشكرك

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

[frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهل الخير كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العيد المبارك

وحبيت اقدم شكري وامتناني لصاحب الموضوع الاخ الكريم الذي ما تواني عن الرد لاي مشاركة

لكني حبيت بس اوضح نقطة بسيطة

ان خير الكلام ما قل ودل 

ولا داعي لتشعب الموضوع ووضع مشاركات تمتد للصفحات ومش معقوله هنقدر نقراها كلها ياريت نجد منكم ما يسرنا

وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير

تحية خاصة للجميع
لكم مني كل الحب

تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## طائر الشرق

*انا مع محمد رجب يا استاذ احمد*

*ياريت تكون المناقشات عبارة عن سؤال او نقطة على الاكثر  بدل من الصفحات الطوال التى نحاول ان نتابعها حتى يتيسر على الجميع  متابعة هذا السيل العظيم والمميز من الافكار والاطروحات*
*كما ارجو ايضا ان نبتعد جميعا عن الامور الفلسفية التى يصعب  على البعض الخوض فيها  او فهمها بشكل دقيق وانا اولهم*
*فى امان الله*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> عـدنا .. ,, 
> اولا .. 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة والله وبركاته ..


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أختى الغالية



> انا عندي سوال بسيط .. ليه دايما احنا يا المسلمين نقاشاتنا بتتوسع وتتفرع في اي  موضوع يتعلق بالدين ..


علشان الناس أغلبهم يا إما مش راضيين برزقهم أو شكلهم أوألوانهم أو طولهم أو وزنهم..لكن كل واحد من الناس راضى بعقله..فالخلافات بين الفقهاء مقبولة لأنها تأتى فى إطار النص..أم مدعى الفقه أو الناس اللى بتفتى من دماغها فده مش بنشوفه فى الدين فقط ولكن فى مجالات أخرى..فنلاقى واحد ينصحنى آخد دواء معين رغم إنه مش طبيب..ومصيبة إن الواحد يسمع كلامه فصحته تتدهور أو يموت..ونلاقى واحد فى المصنع يفتى فى طريقة إصلاح ماكينة رغم إنه مش متخصص وبيعك فيدمر الماكينة تماما..أو إن واحد يفتى فى أى مجال من مجالات الحياة بدون علم وما أكثر هؤلاء..



> .. ديننا الاسلامي وضح كل شيء .. الحلال بين والحرام بين .. والقران والسنه موجودين .. وايضا العقل موجود .. 
> ورايي بكل  اختصار استخدام الاثنين معا .. ولكن بعدم المغالاة في الشيء .. واعطاء كل ذي حق حقه ..


يا سلام عليك..أحسنت والله..وهذا هو ما أقول به



> اممممممممم ولكن عندي ملاحظه بسيطه .. 
> الدين الاسلامي صالح لكل زمان ومكان .. وكل شيء معروف .. لكن اعتقد واعوذبالله من كلمة اعتقد .. 
> ان استخدام الناس للدين يختلف باختلاف البلد او الدوله .. 
> يعني مثلا نجيب شيخ من السعوديه يروح يفتي على مسلمين من امريكا .. !! .. او مسلمين من اي دوله عربيه .. الافتاء هنا يختلف من مكان لاخر .. على حسب طبيعة المجتمع .. وعاداته وتقاليد .. هنا يستخدم المفتي العقل في سبيل وضع الحل الامثل ويكون حل وسط يناسب طبيعتهم وطبيعة حياتهم ومجتمعهم ولكن بعدم مخالفة شرع الله  (( الدين الوسطيه )).. ,, .. ولو كلامي خاطيء ارجو تصحيحه لي ..


الدين ثابت لا يتغير..ولكن كما قلت أنت بأن الظروف قد تختلف من بلد لبلد ومن مكان لآخر..فلبس الأبيض من الثياب حلال..ولكن إذا كان هناك بلد متعارف فيه على أن لابسى الأبيض شواذ جنسيا مثلا..هنا قد تختلف الأمور..
فالإفتاء يتطلب علما معينا وتأهيل معين وإجازة معتمدة..كطالب الطب الذى يدرس فى الكلية ويصير طبيب إمتياز..ثم يجاز من خلال شهادة معتمدة..ثم يتدرج ما بين أخصائى وممارس وإستشارى..لذلك فليس كل من هب ودب من الناس ولا كل من لبس جبة وعمة وقفطان من الشيوخ يمكنه الإفتاء..



> نحن نتفق ان لكل شخص الحريه في الاعتقاد وحريته في الدين .. ولكـن الاسلام لم يشرع اي قانون الا وكان من مصلحة الجميع .. الكل لديه حقوق ولكن لكل حق حدود ..


أكرمك الله يا أختى العزيزة..وبارك الله لك فى دينك وإيمانك



> قل لي من هم اسوياء العالم .. !!
> جميعنا اسوياء هنا .. والحمدالله فاهمين الدين كويس .. لان ديننا واااضح كوضوح الشمس


 


> نحن لسنا بحاجه الي افكار عقيمه .. تشوه الفكر الاسلامي .. وتجعله مركون على جنب .. انا قلت ان الدين وضع لنا حقوق كثيره ولكن لك حق حدود ولكل انسان لديه عقل يفكر به قبل ان يتخذ قراره ..


وكل إنسان مسئول يتحمل نتيجة قراره..



> وشكرا لك لطرح هذا الموضوع


كل الشكر لك أختى الفاضلة
سعدت بحماسك وغيرتك على دينك
وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ الفاضل / أحمد ناصر..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى الكريم د.أبوالمكارم




> لاحظت أن في حديثنا بعضاً من سوء الظن




إن شاء الله النية صافية والظن حسن




> , إنني مسلم مؤمن بالله وبرسوله وبالقرآن, وإنني والحمد لله حفظت القرآن كله,



لم أقل بخلاف ذلك.. كفى بالإسلام نعمة.. وأنا فخور بك وبأنك من حفظة كتاب الله




> ولا يعقل أن من يبحث عن تجديد الدين كمن يبحث عن الطعن فيه



طبعا لا يعقل..لكن فقط أحب أن أقول بأن الدين كدين لا يجدد..وإنما الخطاب الدينى يمكن أن يجدد




> ثم إنه لم يرد في أي من كلماتي ما يدل على أنني أطعن في الإسلام أو أشكك فيه,



أنبهك إلى أن هذا ما قد يتبادر إلى ذهن الكثيرين حول تبنى فكرة إعلاء العقل على قدسية النص..فالكثيرون قد يعتبرون ذلك طعنا فى النصوص وبالتالى يكون طعنا فى الدين..لذلك أرجو أن يكون نقاشنا (كمسلمين)القسم الأول من نقاشنا التالى..حتى نبدد حول شخصك أى شكوك قد تعن لبعض من يتابعون نقاشنا




> إذن ما هي قضيتي؟
> إن قضيتي تتلخص في أنني أدعو كل فرد بأن يكون مسئولاً عن نفسه لأنه سيحشر يوم القيامة فرداً, ويخاطبه الله وحده دون حجاب, وأن الله قد وضع في كل فرد ما يمكنه به أن يفرق بين الحق والباطل, والاستقامة والانحراف



هذه قضية قيمة ومهمة..فيمكننا أن نجعل نقاشنا(حول كيف يستطيع كل فرد التفريق بين الحق والباطل)القسم الثانى من نقاشنا




> وأن المشكلة التي أريد معالجتها في الأمة لا تقتصر على المسلمين وحدهم بل هي في أغلب أصحاب الديانات, فهم يعظمون الدين على التفكير الصحيح, وإذا تعارض التفكير الصحيح مع الدين لووا عنق التفكير حتى يتطابق مع الدين المعوج, من هنا تعسر انتشار الإسلام وسط أهل الديانات, بينما انتشر بين الغرب, لأنهم يعظمون التفكير الصحيح ولا يقبلون ما يخالفه



بارك الله فيك..هذه المشكلة واجب على كل مسلم التفكير فى حل لها.. <كيف نقنع غير المسلمين بالإسلام>
فلنجعلها القسم الثالث من نقاشنا..فالدين الإسلامى لا يتعارض مع التفكير الصحيح..بل إن تفكير بعض المسلمين الخاطىء قد يجعلهم يتوهمون أن تفكيرهم الخاطىء هو الدين..وبستميتون فى الدفاع عن فكرهم الخاطىء فيشبهون بذلك أصحاب الديانات المعوجة




> والآن أليس من حقي أن أطمع أن يكون المسلمون ولديهم الدين الصحيح في أن يكونوا المثال للسوية البشرية؟.إننا إذا سمعنا وأطعنا للدين فإنما نسمع ونطيع لبشر باسم الدين, إن الفقه والتفسير هو عمل بشري يمكن أن يصيب كما يمكن أن يخطئ, فالطاعة العمياء لكل ما يقوله الفقهاء والعلماء هو عبادة لهم, أما الطاعة المبصرة فهي وحدها الطاعة لله.
> إن الإسلام الآن يفهم من خلال أهل السنة والجماعة والشيعة وغيرهم, وأهل السنة والجماعة فيهم السلفية والإخوان وأنصار السنة والعديد من الجماعات, وكل منهم له رؤية تختلف عن الآخر, كلهم يقرون بالقرآن والسنة, فأين الخلل؟, وكيف الحل؟, وإذا افترض أن جاء رجل يريد أن يوحد كل هؤلاء في أمة واحدة, فما هي الأسس التي يمكن أن يتفق عليها كل هؤلاء ومن يخرج عليها فهو ضال؟.إن كل منهم يضع لنفسه الأدلة التي تثبت صوابه وحده وخطأ الآخرين, فهل يكون الله قد ترك للناس الأمور مائعة ولا يمكن لأحد تبين الحق من الباطل والاستقامة من الانحراف والقصد من الزيغ, أم أن الله قد وضع أدلة الهداية لمن يريدها كما خلق أدلة الزيغ لمن يريده.



قد يختلف طبيبان فى تشخيص أعراض مرض..أو يختلفان فى وصف الدواء لنفس المرض..وقد يعطى طبيب دوائين مختلفين لمريضين بنفس المرض حسب حالة كل منهما..وكذلك الفقهاء يفعلون..فكلهم يستندون على علمهم (كيف يتجاوز المسلمون خلافاتهم).. الله ترك لنا ما إن تمسكنا به فلن نضل أبدا..دعنا نجعلها آخر مناقشة بيننا  





> لقد حدثتني عن أدلة تثبت أن الإسلام هو دين الحق, وأسألك بأي شيء أقبلها أو أرفضها, ماذا تخاطب في؟.




العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح




> أما بخصوص الإجابة عن قصتك فأقول: يجب على الولد أن يطيع ويتبع كلام أبيه, وإلا فلن ينجح في مهمته, فبدون العلم لا يحقق الفرد النجاح.



ما أريد أن أصل إليه من القصة الرمزية أن الإنسان لو أطاع ربه وإتبع تعليماته سينجح فى مسعاه وتأدية الأمانة..
فبدون المنهج الإلهى -الذى أمر  بالعلم والتعلم- لايحقق الفرد النجاح
رمزت للإنسان( بالولد الأصغر)
 ولأوامر الله (بالنصائح والتعليمات التى عرفها الولد قبل مغادرة منزله..)
ورمزت للنبى( بالأخ الأوسط الذى سيضع أخيه على الطريق)
 ويسلمه المنهج الإلهى الذى رمزت له( بالخريطة)
ورمزت للحياة(بالنهار)وللموت( بحلول الظلام)
ورمزت للفطرة( بالجلباب الأبيض النظيف الذى سيلبسه الولد فى رحلته.)
.ورمزت للغرائز( بالفرس )والذى يمسك الولد بلجامه ويمنعه من أكل العشب الأصفر(الشهوات)
وتركت العقل كما هو (عقل الإبن)الذى إما سيهديه لإطاعة المنهج فيدخل الجنة(المكافأة)أو يحل عليه الظلام وهو لايزال يتخبط فى الطرقات..
من هذه القصة الرمزية يتضح أن الله رحيم بنا فقد دلنا على الطريق المستقيم وكيف نتجاوز رحلتنا فى الحياة بسهولة ويسر أنعم علينا بالعقل والفطرة والغرائز..ومع ذلك فكثير من البشر يضلون الطريق لأنهم لا يتبعون منهج ربهم..فما بالك لو كان الله قد  تركنا للعقل والفطرة والغريزة ولم يرسل لنا بالرسل وينزل علينا الديانات؟؟ ؟هل كانت النسبة ستزيد أم ستنقص؟؟؟لذلك وجب التصديق بالنص وبسموه على العقل أولا.. ثم إعمال العقل فى النص ثانيا..لأن النص لا يمكن أن يخطىء وإنما العقل قد يصيب فى فهم النص وفى العمل به.. أويصيب فى فهم النص ولكنه لا يستطيع التحكم فى شهواته فتطغى على غرائزه وتنسيه فطرته..أو يخطىء فى فهم النص فيضل..
إن كان ما قلته الآن يتوافق مع التفكير المنطقى السليم فقد أقمت الحجة على أن النص يسمو على العقل والفطرة والغريزة..وإن كان لا يتفق مع التفكير المنطقى السليم أكون لم أستطع بعد إقامة الحجة..فما قولك؟؟
أنا لا أقول بتأخير العقل والفطرة فقط أقول بتقديم النص الذى لا يمكن أن يخطىء..إعقلها وتوكل




> أما إذا طلب منه أبوه أن يسرق شيئاً أو أن يغدر بأحد أو يكذب فهل يتبعه؟, وإذا قال له أحد: عليك بإلقاء نفسك في البحر وستجد من يأخذك ليعبر بك إلى الجانب الآخر دون أن يمسك أذى, فهل تنصحه بالسمع والطاعة؟.



لا ثم لا..ولكن البشر فقط من يمكنهم فعل ذلك..أما الله ورسوله فمن المستحيل أن يريدان لنا إلا خيرنا فى الدارين..





> لم ترد على سؤالي عن الهندي ورددت على تحذيراتي.فأرجو الإجابة عن أسئلتي.



لقد ذكرت لك أخى الحبيب أننى سأتبع معه نظرية الشك المنهجى..وذكرت لك منهجى فى التفكير..
سأبين لك جزء من الحوار وأترك لك إستنتاج باقيه فكما ترى أن البعض من الإخوة الكرام قد ضجوا من الإطالة
لذلك دعوتك إلى تقسيم المناقشة فبما بعد إلى أقسام منفصلة لنيسر عليهم المتابعة..
العبد لله:سنطبق تظرية الشك (وأشرحها له)
الهندى:إعطنى مثلا لأقتنع
العبد لله:دعنا نشك فى وجودنا أنا وأنت الآن
الهندى:وبعد
العبد لله:هل تحقق هذا الشك ؟أم أن مجرد أننا نشك يثبت وجودنا ولا ينفيه؟
الهندى:إقتنعت لم يتحقق الشك إذا هذا إثبات لوجودنا
العبد لله:إذا لم يكن هناك صانع للساعة التى تلبسها فى يدك هل كانت الساعة ستكون موجودة؟
الهندى:لا
العبد لله :دعنا نشك فى وجود صانع الساعات
الهندى:وبعد
العبد لله:ولكن هل تحقق هذا الشك فى وجود الساعة
الهندى:لا
العبد لله:إذا لم يتحقق الشك إذا صانع الساعات موجود
الهندى:نعم
العبد لله:دعنا نشك فى وجود خالق للكون
وهكذا أترك لك تكملة باقى الحوار 




> ما زلنا نتناقش ولعلنا سنتقارب...أشكرك



نحن متقاربين بالفعل وعلى قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الإتفاق..
وأنا الذى أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المناقشة الرائعة والنموذجية والتى فجرت داخلى طاقات ما كنت أظن بأنها موجودة..وأطلب منك أخى الحبيب الذى ينتمى لحفظة كتاب الله أن تدعو لى بظهر الغيب..
ولك خالص إمتنانى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اهل الخير كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العيد المبارك
> 
> وحبيت اقدم شكري وامتناني لصاحب الموضوع الاخ الكريم الذي ما تواني عن الرد لاي مشاركة
> 
> لكني حبيت بس اوضح نقطة بسيطة
> 
> ان خير الكلام ما قل ودل 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى الغالى محمد
كل سنة وإنت طيب
ملاحظاتك فى محلها أخى الكريم
إعذرنى وأستسمحك تستحملنى شوية صغيرين
وإن شاء الله نتلافى ذلك ما أمكنا فى المشاركات القادمة
وألف شكر على المشاركة والتعليق



> انا مع محمد رجب يا استاذ احمد
> 
> ياريت تكون المناقشات عبارة عن سؤال او نقطة على الاكثر بدل من الصفحات الطوال التى نحاول ان نتابعها حتى يتيسر على الجميع متابعة هذا السيل العظيم والمميز من الافكار والاطروحات
> كما ارجو ايضا ان نبتعد جميعا عن الامور الفلسفية التى يصعب على البعض الخوض فيها او فهمها بشكل دقيق وانا اولهم
> فى امان الله


كل الشكر لك يا طائر الشرق
وإن شاء الله يحصل كده فى الردود القادمة إذا وافق د.أبوالمكارم
متشكر جدا على المتابعة والإهتمام
فى رعاية الله وحفظه

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ الفاضل / أحمد ناصر...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سألتك فيما تخاطبه في حين تعرض علي الإسلام أو على أحد من الناس, فكانت إجابتك:



> العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح


إذن هذا {العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح} هو حكم, إذا وجد أن ما تعرضه علي يوافقه أقر به وإذا وجده يتناقض معه رفضه,إذن فهو موجود قبل وجود ما يعرض عليه, وهو مرجعية للحكم بالصواب أو بالخطأ على ما يعرض عليه, وهو أصل وكل ما يقر بأنه يتوافق معه تطبيق لهذا الأصل, وإذا تناقض مع ما يعرض عليه فالحكم الفاصل له وليس لما يعرض عليه, أما أن نقول إذا عرضنا على هذا {العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح} أمراً فأقر به فهذا دليل على أن هذا الأمر صحيح, أما إذا لم يقر به وحكم بخطئه فهذا دليل على خطأ {العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح}, هل تقبل بذلك, وهل منطقي صحيح أم خطأ؟



> من هذه القصة الرمزية يتضح أن الله رحيم بنا فقد دلنا على الطريق المستقيم وكيف نتجاوز رحلتنا فى الحياة بسهولة ويسر أنعم علينا بالعقل والفطرة والغرائز..ومع ذلك فكثير من البشر يضلون الطريق لأنهم لا يتبعون منهج ربهم..فما بالك لو كان الله قد تركنا للعقل والفطرة والغريزة ولم يرسل لنا بالرسل وينزل علينا الديانات؟؟ ؟هل كانت النسبة ستزيد أم ستنقص؟؟؟لذلك وجب التصديق بالنص وبسموه على العقل أولا.. ثم إعمال العقل فى النص ثانيا..لأن النص لا يمكن أن يخطىء وإنما العقل قد يصيب فى فهم النص وفى العمل به.. أويصيب فى فهم النص ولكنه لا يستطيع التحكم فى شهواته فتطغى على غرائزه وتنسيه فطرته..أو يخطىء فى فهم النص فيضل..


إن الله أنعم علينا بالعقل والفطرة والغرائز: هل لتكون مجرد أدوات للنجاح في تطبيق ما أمرنا به الله أم لنستطيع الحكم عليه بداية بالصواب أو بالخطأ, فإذا حكمت عليه بالصواب فهو من عند الله, وإن حكمت عليه بالخطأ فهو ليس من عند الله, هذه قاعدة للبشر وليس للمسلمين وحدهم, أما إذا قلت إن النص فوق العقل فقد أهديت لكل ضال دليلاً لو صح فإنه ينجو به يوم القيامة, فأصحاب الديانات سيزعمون أن النص الذي لديهم يسمو فوق العقل, وأن مهمة العقل هو مجرد التفكير في تطبيق النص وليس الحكم عليه. هذا منهجهم الذي ضلوا به فكيف يكون منهجنا؟




> إن كان ما قلته الآن يتوافق مع التفكير المنطقى السليم فقد أقمت الحجة على أن النص يسمو على العقل والفطرة والغريزة..وإن كان لا يتفق مع التفكير المنطقى السليم أكون لم أستطع بعد إقامة الحجة..فما قولك؟؟


العبارة تخلو من المنطق, والصواب{ إن كان ما قلته يتوافق مع التفكير المنطقي السليم فقد أقمت الحجة على أنه هو الذي يعطي للنص الشرعية, إن لم يتفق النص مع التفكير المنطقي السليم فقد النص شرعيته.أما سمو قدر النص المنسوب لله فأمر إيماني, مثل تعظيم شعائر الله {ذَلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ } (32) سورة الحـج,إن ألفاظ قدسية النص وسمو النص عبارات لا تدخل في التفكير المنطقي, فالتفكير المنطقي منهج بشري عام لكل البشر, أما تعظيم النصوص والشعائر فأمر إيماني لا يقر به إلا المؤمنون , كل داخل ما يؤمن به.



> أنا لا أقول بتأخير العقل والفطرة فقط أقول بتقديم النص الذى لا يمكن أن يخطىء..إعقلها وتوكل


الذي يحكم على النص بأنه نص من الله وبالتالي يمتنع عنه الخطأ هو العقل والفطرة والتفكير الصحيح, فإذا أقرت هذه المرجعية بذلك كان السمع والطاعة للنص أمراً يعبر عن صدق الفرد مع نفسه( الإيمان) , وإذا أقرت المرجعية بصدق ذلك ولم يتطابق ذلك مع العمل به فهو النفاق, وإن رفضت النفس تحكيم هذه المرجعية للحكم على ما يعرض عليها وتمسكت بما ورثته فهو الكفر
هل وضحت فكرتي...أشكرك وأسألك الدعاء
لك و لكل المتابعين معنا :كل عام وأنتم بخير والأمة الإسلامية في طريقها للتقدم والرفعة والحضارة بإذن الله[/font][/size]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب د.أبو المكارم..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..لقد سألتك سؤال إستفهامى لا إستنكارى.. هل بصفتك أحد المجددين فى الدين على حد قولك ..وبصفتك قد وصلت لدرجة من القناعات جعلتك تضع علما فى قواعد مرجعيتك :العقل..والفطرة والغريزة..وألفت كتاب ..و بدأت فى تفسير آيات القرآن الكريم..هل وجدت من خلال علمك هذا أى نص فى القرآن الكريم يتعارض مع مرجعيتك ..هل وجدت فى القرآن قصور؟؟.. أو لك مأخذ عليه؟
فأجبتنى (إنني مسلم مؤمن بالله وبرسوله وبالقرآن, وإنني والحمد لله حفظت القرآن كله, ولا يعقل أن من يبحث عن تجديد الدين كمن يبحث عن الطعن فيه, ثم إنه لم يرد في أي من كلماتي ما يدل على أنني أطعن في الإسلام أو أشكك فيه)
لذلك فكلا منا قد سار فى طريق واحد إلى أن وصلنا إلى مفترق طرق..فمن المنطقى عندما نختلف عن الطريق الذى سنسلكه أن نتحدث فى الموضع الذى وقفنا عنده(مفترق الطرق)وليس من المنطقى أن نعود لنبدأ من أول الطريق..إن المبرر الوحيد الذى يجعلنا نرجع إلى أول الطريق أن يكون أحدنا على غير ملة الآخر..فنتخذ العقل وحده حكما بيننا ونجنب الدين إلى مابعد إتفاق العقول حول هذه النقطة..
لذلك طلبت منك فى المشاركة السابقة أن يكون القسم الأول من نقاشنا بصفتنا مسلمين..وسأتحدث من هذا المنطلق..فإذا قلت لى بأن هذا لا يصلح مع غير المسلمين فإذكرك بأننى أحدثك بصفتك مسلم..
وأننا من واجبنا نشر الإسلام وإقناع  غير المؤمنين به..أما عن طريقة الإقناع فسنشترك فيها سويا فى القسم الثالث من النقاش..القسم الثانى سيكون (حول كيف يستطيع كل فرد التفريق بين الحق والباطل)والقسم الرابع(كيف يتجاوز المسلمون خلافاتهم)..وإن شئت تعديل الترتيب فلك ذلك



> [ size"="4"]سألتك فيما تخاطبه في حين تعرض علي الإسلام أو على أحد من الناس, فكانت إجابتك) العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح).. إذن هذا {العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح} هو حكم, إذا وجد أن ما تعرضه علي يوافقه أقر به وإذا وجده يتناقض معه رفضه [/size]


 صحيح..وهذا ما قلت به فى عدة مشاركات سابقة من قبل




> [ size"="4"]إذن فهو موجود قبل وجود ما يعرض عليه
> [/size]


غير صحيح!!
الدليل :الله هو خالق الكون..والقرآن كلام الله..أما العقل فلآدم وذريته من بعده ..فإذا قلنا أن الله أنزل القرآن منذ 1430 سنة هجرية..لكننا لا نستطيع القول بأنه لم يوجد إلا فى هذا الوقت ..فهو فى اللوح المحفوظ..ولأن كلام الله ينسب إلى الله فلا يخضع لقوانينا البشرية الخاصة  بالزمن..وأنت سيد العارفين بموقف جماعة الإسلام من الزنادقة الذين قالوا بخلق القرآن
مثال لذلك أن الله العليم أخبر ملائكته بأنه جاعل فى الأرض خليفة..ورغم ذلك فإن الله  أسكن آدم الجنة وأمره ألا يأكل من الشجرة فيخرج من الحنة..أكل آدم وحواء (رغم تمتعهما بالعقل)فهبطا إلى الأرض..فتحقق علم الله الذى لا يخضع لقوانيننا الزمنية..فعلم الله ينسب إلى الله والقرآن كذلك وكذلك جميع الكتب السماوية الأخرى( قبل التحريف البشرى)..أما علم الإنسان وعقله فينتسبان إلى الإنسان المخلوق ..هل إقتنعت؟إن قلت لا فأعرض دليلك..




> [ size"="4"]{العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح} هو مرجعية للحكم بالصواب أو بالخطأ على ما يعرض عليه, [/size]


صحيح..




> [ size"="4"]وهو أصل وكل ما يقر بأنه يتوافق معه تطبيق لهذا الأصل [/size]


 أصل للتفكير المنطقى الصحيح بين البشر عندما نقارن بين عقولهم وليس فى مقارنة مع كلام الله وشرعه ودينه الصحيح




> [ size"="4"]وإذا تناقض مع ما يعرض عليه فالحكم الفاصل له وليس لما يعرض عليه [/size]


صحيح..إذا عرضنا عليه عدة أديان بينهم دين واحد صحيح والباقى إما محرف أو باطل..لكن إذا لم يحكم على الدين الصحيح بصحته فإنه يكون قد إنتفى عن هذا العقل صفة القدرة على تمييز المنطق الصحيح




> [ size"="4"]أما أن نقول إذا عرضنا على هذا {العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح} أمراً فأقر به فهذا دليل على أن هذا الأمر صحيح, أما إذا لم يقر به وحكم بخطئه فهذا دليل على خطأ {العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح}, هل تقبل بذلك, وهل منطقي صحيح أم خطأ؟[/size]


إذا عرضنا أمر صحيح(الإسلام) بإستخدام المنطق الصحيح لا بإستخدام النص القرآنى على عقل فأقره فهذا دليل على قدرة العقل على تمييز المنطق الصحيح فإن لم يقر بالمنطق الصحيح الذى عرضنا به الدين الإسلامى فهو عقل غافل




> [ size"="4"]إن الله أنعم علينا بالعقل والفطرة والغرائز: هل لتكون مجرد أدوات للنجاح في تطبيق ما أمرنا به الله أم لنستطيع الحكم عليه بداية بالصواب أو بالخطأ, فإذا حكمت عليه بالصواب فهو من عند الله, وإن حكمت عليه بالخطأ فهو ليس من عند الله, هذه قاعدة للبشر وليس للمسلمين وحدهم, [/size]


أذكرك مرة أخرى أننى أحدثك بصفتك مسلم مقتنع بدينه وليس له مآخذ على القرآن (فنحن عند مفترق الطريق ولا أريد الآن العودة لنقطع الطريق من أوله)فلندع الحديث عن البشر كافة إلى قسم آخر من مناقشاتنا بعد أن نكون  قد إتفقنا أو بعد أن نكون قد تجاوزنا خلافاتنا وإنتقلنا إلى مناحى أخرى فى فكرك ودعوتك..
قاعدة المسلمين أن الله حق وما أمرنا به صواب و الله أنعم علينا بالعقل والفطرة والغرائز   لتكون  أدوات النجاح في تطبيق ما أمرنا به..
دليلى من القرآن الذى تحفظه((وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُوْلَئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ))<الأعراف 179>
فجهنم مصير الذين فشلوا  فى إستعمال أدوات النجاح فى تطبيق ما أمر الله به




> [ size"="4"]أما إذا قلت إن النص فوق العقل فقد أهديت لكل ضال دليلاً لو صح فإنه ينجو به يوم القيامة, فأصحاب الديانات سيزعمون أن النص الذي لديهم يسمو فوق العقل, وأن مهمة العقل هو مجرد التفكير في تطبيق النص وليس الحكم عليه. هذا منهجهم الذي ضلوا به فكيف يكون منهجنا؟
>  [/size]


لذلك طلبت أن نتحدث أولا بصفتنا مسلمين نعلم أن الإسلام دين الله الصحيح..
من هم أصحاب الديانات الذين تتحدث عنهم؟هؤلاء ا أصحاب ديانات(محرفة) لذلك سنحاول إقناعهم بالمنطق فى القسم الذى سنخصصه لذلك فى نقاشنا..فكل الأديان نزلت صحيحة لأنها جميعا تنبع من أصل واحد..ولم يكذب الرسل على الله أو يحرفون منهجه..بل فعل ذلك الذين كفروا 
((إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإْسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا(163) َرُسُلاً قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَرُسُلاً لَّمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا(164) رُّسُلاً مُّبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(165) لَّكِنِ اللّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيدًا(166) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَصَدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ ضَلاَلاً بَعِيدًا(167) ِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَظَلَمُواْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلاَ لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقاً(168) إِلاَّ طَرِيقَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللّهِ يَسِيرًا(169) َا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءكُمُ الرَّسُولُ بِالْحَقِّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ وَإِن تَكْفُرُواْ فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا(170)





> [ size"="4"] أما أن نقول إذا عرضنا على هذا {العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح} أمراً فأقر به فهذا دليل على أن هذا الأمر صحيح, أما إذا لم يقر به وحكم بخطئه فهذا دليل على خطأ {العقل القادر على أن يميز المنطق الصحيح}, هل تقبل بذلك, وهل منطقي صحيح أم خطأ؟ [/size]


 إذا عرضنا أمر صحيح(الإسلام) بإستخدام المنطق الصحيح لا بإستخدام النص القرآنى على عقل فأقره فهذا دليل على قدرة العقل على تمييز المنطق الصحيح فإن لم يقر بالمنطق الصحيح الذى عرضنا به الدين الإسلامى فهو عقل غافل..
قصصت لك قصة رمزية وبينت من خلالها على أن النص يسمو على العقل والفطرة والغريزة
فرددت على ذلك بقولك:




> [ size"="4"] العبارة تخلو من المنطق, والصواب{ إن كان ما قلته يتوافق مع التفكير المنطقي السليم فقد أقمت الحجة على أنه هو الذي يعطي للنص الشرعية, إن لم يتفق النص مع التفكير المنطقي السليم فقد النص شرعيته [/size]


سأضرب لك مثالا مباشر وواضح
يقول رب العزة فى الآية 81 من سورة النحل ((اللّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّمَّا خَلَقَ ظِلاَلاً وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ الْجِبَالِ أَكْنَانًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ سَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُمُ الْحَرَّ وَسَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُم بَأْسَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْلِمُونَ)) ..
الله جعل لنا سرابيل (ثياب)تقي من الحر..فإذا إتخذنا ثيابا مناسبة فستقينا من الحر ويكون هذا دليل على فهمنا للنص ومنطقية تفكيرنا فى التطبيق..أما إذا إتخذنا ثيابا مهترئة وغير مناسبة فإنها لن تقينا من الحر وهذا دليل على أن الثياب غير مناسبة ودلبل على عدم تطبيقنا الصحيح للنص وليس أبدا دليل على فقدان النص لشرعيته..فالنص صحيح وشرعى فى كل الأحوال..فما قولك؟




> [ size"="4"] أما سمو قدر النص المنسوب لله فأمر إيماني, مثل تعظيم شعائر الله {ذَلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ } (32) سورة الحـج,إن ألفاظ قدسية النص وسمو النص عبارات لا تدخل في التفكير المنطقي, فالتفكير المنطقي منهج بشري عام لكل البشر, أما تعظيم النصوص والشعائر فأمر إيماني لا يقر به إلا المؤمنون , كل داخل ما يؤمن به.
> [/size]


لا أظنك تقصد أن الأمر الإيمانى لا دخل فيه للعقل..فالإيمان يلزمه التصديق والتصديق من لوازمه العقل  يا أخى الحبيب..فإذا وافق العقل فعليه بالإقرار والخضوع والإذعان لتلك الحقيقة..والآية التى ذكرتها حضرتك للتدليل على قولك خاصة بمناسك الحج..لكننى لن أعترض..بل سأطلب منك أن ترجع آيتين إلى الوارء فستجد فى الآبة 30 من نفس السورة قول الله((ذلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ حُرُمَاتِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّهُ عِندَ رَبِّهِ وَأُحِلَّتْ لَكُمُ الْأَنْعَامُ إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاجْتَنِبُوا الرِّجْسَ مِنَ الْأَوْثَانِ وَاجْتَنِبُوا قَوْلَ الزُّورِ))فمن يعظم حرمات الله يعنى( يجتنب ما أمره الله بإجتنابه فى حال إحرامه تعظيما لحدود الله)..وبإعمال التفكير المنطقى فسنجد أن تعظيم حرمات الله وشعائره يكون فى المناسك وفى غيرها من مناحى الحياة بإجتناب ما أمر الله بإجتنابه والإتباع فيم أمر الله بإتباعه..
أسألك سؤال مباشر:هل الدين الإسلامى ليس له منهج؟هل هذا المنهج للتطبيق فى كل مناحى الحياة منذ الولادة وحتى الممات أم لا؟هل يصلح التفكير المنطقى الذى هو منهج لكل البشر دون إتباع المنهج الإسلامى؟
أذكرك أننى أسألك الآن بصفتك مسلم




> [ size"="4"] الذي يحكم على النص بأنه نص من الله وبالتالي يمتنع عنه الخطأ هو العقل والفطرة والتفكير الصحيح, فإذا أقرت هذه المرجعية بذلك كان السمع والطاعة للنص أمراً يعبر عن صدق الفرد مع نفسه( الإيمان) , وإذا أقرت المرجعية بصدق ذلك ولم يتطابق ذلك مع العمل به فهو النفاق, وإن رفضت النفس تحكيم هذه المرجعية للحكم على ما يعرض عليها وتمسكت بما ورثته فهو الكفر هل وضحت فكرتي[/size]


إذا كنت فى محطة رمسيس للسكك الحديدية  ترغب فى السفر إلى الإسكندرية (علشان تصيف)..فور وصولك إلى المحطة سمعت موظف الإستعلامات يذيع فى الميكروفون الداخلى للمحطة أن القطار التوربينى المتجه إلى الإسكندرية سيتحرك من على رصيف رقم واحد والقطار الأسبانى المتجه إلى أسوان سيتحرك من على رصيف رقم ثمانية..إذا إستخدمت مرجعيتك  وركبت التوربينى..فهل معنى ذلك أن تلك المرجعية  التى جعلتك تستقل القطار الصحيح هى التى جعلت التوربينى يتحرك من على رصيف رقم واحد أم مرجعية النظام الذى وضعته السكك الحديدية فى تسيير القطارات ؟
إن إستخدام مرجعيتك ينبغى لك به الإذعان لنظام السكك الحديدية فى تسيير قطاراتها ..
قد تغير السكك الحديدية من نظامها يوما..وقد يزيغ العقل فى لحظة يعود لصوابه بعدها أو لا يعود..فلا يمكن أبدا أن نقول بأن الإنسان العادى معصوم من الخطأ..فعقله غير قادر على التمييز الصحيح فى طفولته..وغير قادر على التمييز الصحيح إذا طعن فى السن..وغير قادر على أن يظل محتفظا بتفكيره الصحيح طوال حياته..وإلا ما إرتكب أى خطأ..فكل إبن آدم خطاء..
لكن نصوص القرآن والمنهج الإلهى لن يتبدل أو يتغير..فما ينسب لله  المنزه عن كل نقص هو الأصل وهو الذى يحكم على مرجعية أى إنسان بالهداية أو الضلال
هل وضحت فكرتي؟




> [ size"="4"] أشكرك وأسألك الدعاء
> لك و لكل المتابعين معنا :كل عام وأنتم بخير والأمة الإسلامية في طريقها للتقدم والرفعة والحضارة بإذن الله
> [/size]


أشكرك وأدعو لنفسى و لك ولكل المتابعين معنا أن يميزوا أى المرجعيتين التى يمكن الوثوق بها فى كل لحظة
وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الآن سالخص ما نحن فيه من الاختلاف
1-	إنني أبدأ من حيث أنني فرد من البشر, وجدت فيه الصفات التي توجد في جميع البشر العاديين, ثم بعد كوني بشراً فأكون على استقامة بما وجد داخلي من مرجعية أستطيع بها تبين الصواب من الخطأ, والحق من الباطل, والاستقامة من الانحراف, ثم أعرض الأديان التي وجدتها على هذه المرجعية فأختار الدين الذي يتطابق مع مرجعيتي, وأقبل أن يوضع هذا الدين الذي اخترته على ميزان العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فإن أقروا بصوابه فهذا دليل على حسن اختياري لديني, وإن حكموا بخطئه فقد وجب علي ترك هذا الدين والبحث عن دين آخر يتطابق مع العقل والمنطق والفطرة. أما أنت فتبدأ من حيث أنك مسلم, وأن الإسلام هو دين الحق الذي لا شك فيه , وأنه من عند الله, ولا تقبل أن يوضع دينك على ميزان العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فإذا وضع وحكموا بصوابه فإن ذلك دليل عندك على استقامتهم وصوابهم, وإن حكموا بخطئه فذاك دليل على انحرافهم وبطلانهم, ذلك لأن الدين فوق ذلك كله.
2-	إنك ترى أن العقل والمنطق والدليل والبرهان يصلح لعرض الإسلام على غير المسلمين, أما المسلمون فيجب عدم إعمال العقل والمنطق في دينهم, وإذا أعملوا ذلك فلا يكون حاكماً على الدين بل معيناً على فهمه وتطبيقه.
3-	هي جملة اعتراضية أرجو ألا نتوقف عندها, لقد وصفت من قالوا بخلق القرآن بالزنادقة, وأخبرك بأنني ممن يقولون بأن القرآن مخلوق, ولست زنديقاً, والقضية قضية منطق ولا علاقة لها بالعقيدة, والخطأ حدث حين تبنى الخليفة وجهة نظر المعتزلة وأمر بفرضها على الناس دون أن يسبق ذلك بأن يفرض على نفسه أن يعلم الناس المنطق أولاً, فحار الناس في القضية واعتبروها قضية عقيدة لا قضية منطقية.
4-	إنني أحاول شرح مرجعية الفرد السوي, وأقول إن كل جزء في المرجعية يختص بأمر ولا يتعداه, فما أدركه الناس بحواسهم أصبح من البديهيات ولا يحكم إلا على ما يدرك بالحواس, وما يجدونه في أنفسهم من تعظيم للأخلاق والقيم والمثل العلا يحكمون به على الأمور المختصة بالقيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا, والمنطق يستلزم أن نحدد كل لفظ تحديداً يمنع تداخل شيء آخر معه, وأنت تصر على الاقتصار على تعريف الأمور من خلال المعجم وهو تعريف لا يحقق ما يتطلبه المنطق.
5-	إنك تخلط بين كلمة المرجعية والنظام, ذلك لأنك لا تتقيد بالمنطق, فحين أذهب إلى محطة السكك الحديدة وأريد أن أذهب للأسكندرية فإنني سأسأل عن النظام المعمول به في المحطة, فاقطع التذاكر للقطار الذي تقرر المحطة أنه يذهب للأسكندرية, هكذا يدلني المنطق لأنه يمثل الواقع الصحيح.أما ما جعل القطار يتحرك نحو الإسكندرية فهو السائق الذي يقوده, ثم التعليمات التي أخذها من قيادته, ثم النظام الذي وضعته المحطة للقطارات, ثم النظام المعمول به في وزارة المواصلات, ولم يقل أحد إن الذي جعل القطار يتحرك للأسكندرية هو نيتي في التوجه, أو التذكرة التي اشتريتها, أو لأنني ركبت ذاك القطار دون غيره, معذرة فأنا مضطر للرد على تساؤلاتك رغم بساطتها لكي لا أتهم بالهروب.
6-	لا يجوز أن نجعل المحكوم عليه حكماً, فلابد أن نقبل الحكم(بفتح الفاء) أولاً, فإذا رضينا به وجب الرضا بحكمه, أما أن نقول إن حكم لنا فهو صحيح وإن حكم ضدنا فهو خطأ, فهذا أمر لا يقبله الناس أجمعين, وإلا فلترفض الحكم من البداية لتشككك في قدرته على الحكم الصحيح.
7-	أوافق على أن نبدأ النقاش من جديد تبعاً لأي تقسيم تطرحها, أنا في انتظار الموضوع المحدد الذي نبدأ به.
أشكرك وما زلت سعيداً بنقاشك لأنك لا تهرب من المواضيع وتحاول كما أحاول معك البحث عن نقاط الاتفاق والاختلاف.

----------


## KANE2008

العصرانيه فكر منحرف

تعود جذور الطائفة "العصرانية" قديماً إلى مدرسة "المعتزلة" التي بالغت في تعظيم "العقل" البشري على حساب النص الشرعي. 
أما حديثاً فتعود جذورهم إلى مدرسة الأفغاني ومحمد عبده التي تابعت المعتزلة في تعظيمهم للعقل على حساب النص الشرعي، وفاقتهم –نتيجة للصدمة الحضارية مع الغرب- في تأويل كثير من حقائق الإسلام لتتوافق مع العصر      -كما زعموا!- فوقعوا لأجل هذا في انحرافات خطيرة، بل أمور لا يشك مسلم في كفرها –والعياذ بالله-.

-يكمن داء العصرانيين منذ نشأتهم في "الهزيمة النفسية" التي لازمتهم عند احتكاك المسلمين في هذا العصر بالغرب المتفوق دنيوياً. فهذه الصدمة التي هزتهم أدت بهم إلى التنازل عن كثير من الحقائق الإسلامية التي ظنوها –لقصور عقولهم- تنافر تلك الحضارة الدنيوية. جاهلين أو متجاهلين أن الإسلام الصحيح لا يعارض أبدًا الحضارة الدنيوية النافعة، ومن ظن خلاف هذا فإنما أتي إما من جهله بالإسلام الصحيح الذي أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو من ضعف عقله. وأيضاً من ظن هذا الظن السيئ بدين الله عز وجل فهو في الحقيقة  -يطعن شاء أم أبى- في الإسلام وفي من ارتضاه ديناً خاتماً للأديان –سبحانه وتعالى-. 
-وهذه "الهزيمة" أو "التنازل" ورط العصرانيين في أمر خطير جدًا؛ هو كراهية بعض ما أنزل الله عز وجل أو جاء على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم مما لم تقبله عقولهم السقيمة أو ظنوه محرجاً لهم أمام الغرب المتفوق دنيويًا؛ متابعة للكفرة من اليهود والنصارى. 

وقد قال الله محذرًا من الوقوع في هذا المسلك المشين الذي يؤدي بصاحبه إلى الردة عن دين الإسلام: (إن الذين ارتدوا على أدبارهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى الشيطان سوَّل لهم وأملى لهم، ذلك بأنهم قالوا للذين كرهوا ما نزَّل الله سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر والله يعلم إسرارهم، فكيف إذا توفتهم الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم، ذلك بأنهم اتبعوا ما أسخط الله وكرهوا رضوانه فأحبط أعمالهم). 


-يلتقي أفرد هذه الطائفة في المسائل الآتية: 

1-	تقديسهم للعقل وتقديمه في كثير من الأحيان على نصوص الكتاب والسنة؛ التي يتكلفون ادعاء تناقضها مع عقولهم. 

2-	تأويلهم المتكلف لآيات القرآن الكريم، وحملها على أهوائهم. 

3-	تقسيمهم السنة النبوية إلى: تشريعية وغير تشريعية؛ ليتنصلوا من كثير من أوامره ونواهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

4-	عدم قبولهم لحديث الآحاد في العقيدة؛ ليتسنى لهم رد كثير من الأحاديث النبوية التي لا تناسب عقولهم السقيمة؛ لاسيما في مجال الغيبيات. 

5-	دعوتهم إلى "الاجتهاد" غير المنضبط بضوابط الشرع، وما بينه علماء الإسلام في هذا الأمر. لاسيما دعوتهم المتكررة إلى التجديد في أصول الفقه، ومحاولتهم نسف كثير من قضاياه وقواعده –كما سيأتي-. 

6-	تهوينهم من شأن الحكم الإسلامي ووجوب تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية في بلاد المسلمين، والتقائهم مع العلمانيين دعاة فصل الدين عن الدولة. 

7-	ردهم –عن طريق التأويل أو ترجيح الشاذ- لكثير من الأحكام الشرعية المتعلقة بالحدود. 

8-	تهوينهم من أمر الربا المعاصر "ما يسمى الفائدة!". وبعضهم يبيحه صراحة. 

9-	دعوتهم إلى "تحرير" المرأة المسلمة؛ من الحجاب الشرعي ومن كثير من الأحكام الشرعية المتعلقة بها. 

10-	إلغاؤهم أحكام أهل الذمة؛ لأنها –عندهم- تفرق بين أبناء البلد الواحد!!، واستبدالها بحقوق "المواطنة"! التي تساوي بين المواطنين! –كما يقولون- ساء ما يحكمون. مما يؤدي بهم إلى مودة الكفار، وتوليهم.

11-	غلوهم في تمجيد الديمقراطية الغربية، والإدعاء بأنها ضرورة للعالم الإسلامي في مقابل ما يسمونه الحكومات الدكتاتورية. مع جهلهم أو تجاهلهم لطبيعة الدولة في الإسلام؛ والخلط بينها وبين ما يسمى "الحكومة الدينية" التي وجدت في أوربا. 

12-	تمجيدهم للفرق والشخصيات المنحرفة في التاريخ الإسلامي؛ وعلى رأسها "المعتزلة". 

13-	دعوة بعضهم إلى "توحيد الأديان" ! وتغييب التقسيمات الشرعية "المسلمين، الكفار" أو مفهوم الولاء والبراء ونحوها مما يعارض فكرتهم الخبيثة. مع تصريحهم بعدم كفر اليهود والنصارى!! ( {لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ} (73) سورة المائدة)

والبعض الآخر منهم لا يدعو إلى ذلك صراحة وإنما يتستر خلف تسميتهم "أهل الكتاب" ! ولا يسميهم "كفارًا"( ) ! كل هذا إرضاء لإخوان القردة والخنازير وعُبَّاد الصليب ممن قال الله عنهم (أولئك هم شر البرية). 

14-	إنكارهم بل محاربتهم لفريضة "الجهاد" لأنها تخالف أفكارهم السابقة من توحيد للأديان، أو عدم تكفير الكفار، أو الاندماج معهم وتغييب مبدأ الولاء والبراء. 

وبعضهم يقصر مفهوم "الجهاد" على ما يسمى "جهاد الدفع" فقط؛ لأنه لا يتعارض مع أفكارهم السابقة، ثم يحاول جهده إثبات أن جهاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام كان من هذا النوع!

15-	دعوتهم إلى "الحرية الفكرية" أو ما يسمونه "التعددية" في المجتمع المسلم، ولو كانت تضم الكفار وأهل البدع! دون تمييز بين "حق" و"باطل"، مفترين على الله وعلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنهما "يريدان" أو "يرضيان" بهذه التعددية. خالطين بين "الإرادة الكونية" و"الإرادة الشرعية". فعندهم كل ما أراده الله "كوناً" فقد أراده "شرعاً"! وما دام أن هذه الفرق البدعية قد وجدت في تاريخ المسلمين فإنها –عندهم- مما يُحمد ولا يذم! ولهذا تجدهم يمدحون ذلك ولا ينكرونه، بل هذه الفرق البدعية –في نظرهم- طريق موصل إلى الله! وليس هذا مقام التفصيل.

16-	أخيراً: سخريتهم ولمزهم أتباع دعوة الكتاب والسنة والتنفير منهم بشتى الأساليب، ولو أداهم ذلك إلى الكذب عليهم واختلاق القصص الخيالية!( ) 

-من تأمل أهداف هذه الفئة العصرانية وجدها تلتقي مع أهداف "العلمانية" في عالمنا الإسلامي، وإنما الاختلاف هو في الواجهة فقط، فهما وجهان لعملة واحدة

من المهم ملاحظة أن كثيرًا من العصرانيين أصحاب سوابق "ماركسية" و"يسارية". فهم قد نزحوا إلى هذا الفكر بعد أن فشلت مشروعاتهم السابقة. ولهذا بقيت معهم رواسب من فكرهم السابق أثرت على اختياراتهم وأقوالهم. وكان الأولى بهم أن تكون توبتهم (توبة نصوحاً) تخلعهم من كل ما يخالف نصوص الكتاب والسنة.

ولى عوده اخرى باذن الله  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الآن سالخص ما نحن فيه من الاختلاف
> 1-	إنني أبدأ من حيث أنني فرد من البشر, وجدت فيه الصفات التي توجد في جميع البشر العاديين, ثم بعد كوني بشراً فأكون على استقامة بما وجد داخلي من مرجعية أستطيع بها تبين الصواب من الخطأ, والحق من الباطل, والاستقامة من الانحراف, ثم أعرض الأديان التي وجدتها على هذه المرجعية فأختار الدين الذي يتطابق مع مرجعيتي, وأقبل أن يوضع هذا الدين الذي اخترته على ميزان العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فإن أقروا بصوابه فهذا دليل على حسن اختياري لديني, وإن حكموا بخطئه فقد وجب علي ترك هذا الدين والبحث عن دين آخر يتطابق مع العقل والمنطق والفطرة.
> .


[font="times new roman"]

الذى لم تبينه أو توضحه حتى الآن لا أعرف لماذا..هل بعد أن عرضت الدين على مرجعيتك وإخترته وأدركت أنه الدين الصحيح..ووضعته على ميزانك من عقل ومنطق وفطرة وأقروا به..وهو الدين الإسلامى كما قلت أنت..هل ستعرض كل نص فى القرآن على مرجعيتك؟إذا كنت فعلت هل وجدت أى نص فى القرآن يخالف مرجعيتك؟وهل بعد أن إخترت الإسلام دينا لك وجدت أن مرجعيتك مازالت هى الأعلى من نصوص القرآن الكريم؟؟ وإذا وجدت تعارضا أو تناقضا بين أى نص فى القرآن ومرجعيتك ماذا يكون موقفك فى التصرف حيال ذلك؟هل تقول أنك تؤمن بالقرآن ولا تتقيد به؟ ممكن تشرح لى؟
font]/e]




> . أما أنت فتبدأ من حيث أنك مسلم, وأن الإسلام هو دين الحق الذي لا شك فيه , وأنه من عند الله, ولا تقبل أن يوضع دينك على ميزان العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فإذا وضع وحكموا بصوابه فإن ذلك دليل عندك على استقامتهم وصوابهم, وإن حكموا بخطئه فذاك دليل على انحرافهم وبطلانهم, ذلك لأن الدين فوق ذلك كله.
> 
> .


[font="times new roman"]

هذا تقييمك لى..إما لأنك لم تقرأ مشاركاتى بعناية..أو قرأتها وحكمت عليها بمنطقك(الذى لا يتقيد بالمنطق)
إن كنت لم تقرأ مشاركاتى بعناية فأنت تهزأ بى أو تقلل من شأنى..إرجع وأقرأ مشاركاتى بعناية وستجد أننى قلت لك أننى إستخدمت نظرية الشك المنهجى لديكارت وحكمت بها على صحة إسلامى..ثم أسهبت فى ذلك وشرحت شرحا وافيا عن كيفية فعلى لذلك فى مشاركة أخرى عندما سألتنى كيف أقنع الهندى بالإسلام..ولكنك لم تقتنع( بمنطقك) إقتناع وافى فقلت لى أننى تهربت من الإجابة فأضطررت أن أذكر لك جانبا من الحوار المفترض أن يدور بينى وبين الهندى مع أنك لو تقيدت بالمنطق فما كنت لتسألنى هذا السؤال بعد أن وضحت(النظربة وكيفية تطبيقها على نفسى)لكننى سردت هذا الجانب من الحوار حتى أدفع عن نفسى تهمة الهروب  من الإجابة التى لصقتها بى..أما إذا كنت قد قرأت بعناية فأظن أننى عندما إستعملت نظرية منطقية بحتة لديكارت الغير مسلم فأنا قد إستعملت عقلى وبذلك وصلت إلى أن الإسلام دين الله الصحيح وآمنت بذلك بربى.. فإننى لو عرضت نصوص القرآن على عقلى فإننى أعرضها لأتدبرها وأستقى منها مرادها..فإذا ظننت للحظة واحدة بعد إقتناعى بربى ودينه وقرآنه  بأن عقلى الذى آمن بالقرآن مازال أعلى وأسمى من القرآن أو أنه المرجع الأصلح  من كلام ربى فأى منطق هذا؟أنا مؤمن بأن الله خلق لنا العقل لنفكر به ونطيع أوامر الله ونميز به منهجه الصحيح..وحثنا على التدبر والتفكر والتبصر  وإعمال العقل فى عديد من آيات القرآن..أستخدم عقلى هذا فى كل نواحى الحياة وتقدمها لأحقق مشيئة الله الذى إستخلف الإنسان فى الأرض..ولأميز به بين صحيح الدين وبين ما يلصقه الضالون المضلون بالدين فأعرضه بعقلى على القرآن والسنة الذين إتخذتهم لى منهجا بعد إقتناع فما وافقهما أخذت به وماخالفهما ألقى به فى أقرب صفيحة قمامة..فهل أكون بذلك قد إستخدمت عقلى أم لا.سبحان الله..إن من الأخطاء الشائعة القول بأن ربنا عرفوه بالعقل..العقل مهمته التمييز بين الصواب والخطأ والله عرفوه بالأنبياء والرسالات السماوية مع إستعمال العقل ..وليس بالعقل وحده عرفنا الله
font]/e]



> 2-	إنك ترى أن العقل والمنطق والدليل والبرهان يصلح لعرض الإسلام على غير المسلمين, أما المسلمون فيجب عدم إعمال العقل والمنطق في دينهم, وإذا أعملوا ذلك فلا يكون حاكماً على الدين بل معيناً على فهمه وتطبيقه.
> .


[font="times new roman"]

لا أدرى كبف فهمت هذا؟كنت أظنك تستخدم المنطق!كيف أجرى المنطق على نفسى وأقتنع بالإسلام بواسطته ثم أقول بغير ذلك؟
إنك خلطت بين كونى أحدثك عن أنك قلت بأنك مسلم وأردت أن نبدأ من تلك النقطة والتى قلت لك بأنها مفترق الطرق الذى نقف عنده ولا أريد أن نرجع إلى الوراء (أنا وأنت)لا المسلمون كافة حتى نتحدث(أنا وأنت)من هذا المنطلق..أتحداك أن تظهر جملة واحدة قلت فيها بعدم إعمال العقل والمنطق فى الدين كل ما قلت به  معناه أننا إذا أقررنا بوجود خالق فإننا لابد من نؤمن بأن كلامه وأوامره ملزمة لنا ولكننى لم أقل أبدا بعدم إعمال العقل أو إلغاؤه
font]/e]




> 3-هي جملة اعتراضية أرجو ألا نتوقف عندها, لقد وصفت من قالوا بخلق القرآن بالزنادقة, وأخبرك بأنني ممن يقولون بأن القرآن مخلوق, ولست زنديقاً, والقضية قضية منطق ولا علاقة لها بالعقيدة, والخطأ حدث حين تبنى الخليفة وجهة نظر المعتزلة وأمر بفرضها على الناس دون أن يسبق ذلك بأن يفرض على نفسه أن يعلم الناس المنطق أولاً, فحار الناس في القضية واعتبروها قضية عقيدة لا قضية منطقية.
> font]/e]
> [/size]


[font="times new roman"]

كيف لا نتوقف عندها؟لابد لنا من أن نقف عندها وقفة متأنية..فأهل السنة والجماعة وأنا منهم يقولون بأن من قال بخلق القرآن زنديق..وأنت تقول لى بأنك لست زنديق رغم أنك أقررت بأنك ممن يقولون بذلك..فلابد من أن تدافع عن نفسك وتنفى عنك تهمة الزندقة لا بمجرد نفيك للتهمة..ولكن بأن تقوم بالشرح لنا كيف تكون تلك القضية منطقية بينمت سأدلل لك على أنها قضية عقائدية..وهل مرجعيتك أن تخدع الناس؟أو أن تتحايل عليهم؟ إن أول شرط  من شروط الإنضمام إلى هذا المنتدى والتى من المفترض أنك قرأتها ووافقت عليها قبل التسجيل هو(1- يحظر تماماً الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التطاول بأي شكل من الأشكال علي الأديان و الشرائع السماوية تصريحاً أو تلميحاً مع الالتزام بكل ما يطرح لابد أن يتفق ومنهج أهل السنة والجماعة كما يمنع التعرض لعلماء الدين والدعاة وطلبة العلم أو التشكيك فيهم )
فلم وافقت على الشرط ولم لم تستأذن على الأقل من إدارة المنتدى بأنك قد تخالف ذلك الشرط ولا تلتزم بأن ما ستطرحه لن يتفق مع منهج أهل السنة والجماعة؟أمرجعيتك أباحت لك ذلك؟

font]/e]




> 4-	إنني أحاول شرح مرجعية الفرد السوي, وأقول إن كل جزء في المرجعية يختص بأمر ولا يتعداه, فما أدركه الناس بحواسهم أصبح من البديهيات ولا يحكم إلا على ما يدرك بالحواس,


[font="times new roman"]

قلت لك بأن الحواس قد تخدع وشرحت لك أمثلة على ذلك..وسأبين لك أن الإدراك الحسى لا يصلح كمرجع ..وسأقرأ لك من كتاب المنطق المقرر على ثانوى_يعنى ما فيش أبسط من كده للفهم_
<<لا يخفى أن الإدراك الحسى يتوقف على معرفتنا السابقة للشيء,وكلما كانت هذه المعرفة تامة كان الإدراك الحسى أكمل  وأتم>>هل رأيت؟الإدراك الحسى يتوقف على المعرفة السابقة..والمعرفة السابقة لها مرجعية هى المعرفة التى سبقتها ثم التى سبقتها إلى أن نصل إلى معرفة آدم الذى علمه الله الأسماء كلها..إن المعرفة هى المرجعية الأولى والتى وجدت عند آدم.. والتى أستمدت من بعض علم الله الذى علمه لآدم وحضه وحض بنى آدم على طلب العلم..ومن عجيب الأمور أن أى أم سواء كانت عالمة ذرة أو مجرد فلاحة بسيطة.. فإنها عندما تبدأ تعليم طفلها فإنها تبدأ بتعليمه الأسماء والتى بدونها لن يتمكن من أن يتعلم أى شيء..أترك الحكم على المرجع الحقيقى لكل صاحب عقل ولب..
font]/e]




> وما يجدونه في أنفسهم من تعظيم للأخلاق والقيم والمثل العلا يحكمون به على الأمور المختصة بالقيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا,


[font="times new roman"]

هل يعنى ذلك أن كل واحد يلتزم بالأخلاق والقيم والمثل العلا ومات على غير الإسلام بعد بعثة الرسول يقبل منه ذلك؟
ولو إفترضنا إن الأرض لم يتبقى عليها غير إتنين واحد مؤمن والتانى كافر فهل يقول المؤمن إلى الكافر :إتبع أخلاقى وقيمى ومثلى العلا لكى تكون إنسان سوى أم يقول له إتبع دينى الذى وافق عليه عقلى والذى وجدت به كل الأخلاق والقيم والمثل العلا لذلك إتبعته..
قل آمنت بالله ثم إستقم..آمنت بالله إيمانا وافق عقلى وفطرتى وضميرى ثم إستقمت على هذا الدين الذى بعث الله رسوله ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق والذى بدونه لا تكون مكارم الأخلاق تامة..فمن المرجع الحقيقى يا أصحاب المنطق؟
لا تقل لى مرة أخرى يعنى أصحاب الديانات الثانية(....).الذى يعرض الإسلام على نفسه ولا يتبعه لا يصلح أنه نجعله مقياسا وإرجع إلى القرآن الذى حفظت آياته وأنت تعرف ذلك..فمن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا لن يقبل منه
font]/e]



> وأنت تصر على الاقتصار على تعريف الأمور من خلال المعجم وهو تعريف لا يحقق ما يتطلبه المنطق.


[font="times new roman"]

سبحان الله..أنت تعتمد على الحواس في غير موضعها..وعندما نأتى إلى علم اللغة الذى يعتمد على الحواس أجدك تقول أن هذا لا يتطابق مع المنطق!إن هذا لشيء عجاب!يقول الشيخ الشعراوى رحمه الله<<اللغة هى أساس التفاهم بين البشر..واللغة ليست بيئة ولا حضارة ولا جنسا ولا لونا ولكنها تعتمد على السماع فإذا سمع الإنسان تكلم وإذا لم يسمع لم يتكلم>>كما يقول<<اللغة مصدرها البيئة وليس الجنس أو اللون أو أى شيء آخر وإن الكلام ليس صفة وراثية تولد مع الإنسان>>ولقد بينت لك فى مشاركاتنا الأولى عدم دقة تعريفاتك وإفتقارها للمنطق الصحيح..
المنطق الصحيح يوصلنا إلى أن القرآن هو المرجع.. لأنه من القرآن عرفنا أن الله هو من علم آدم الكلام والأسماء..وتعريف المنطق<<أنه البحث فى الكلام والمجادلة>>فمن أين تعلمنا الكلام؟
وتعريف علم المنطق الحديث أنه<<علم التفكير الصحيح يبدأ من مشاهداتنا فى الكون وينتهى إلى المعرفة الصحيحة>>
والقرآن أمرنا بالتدبر فى الكون..والله هو خالق الكون..فالكون ناطق بقدرة الله ووجوده..فمن مشاهداتا فى الكون نصل إلى المعرفة الصحيحة بأن الله حق وقرآنه الحق هو المرجع وهو  الشاهد لنا أو علينا..
font]/e]



> 5-إنك تخلط بين كلمة المرجعية والنظام, ذلك لأنك لا تتقيد بالمنطق, فحين أذهب إلى محطة السكك الحديدة وأريد أن أذهب للأسكندرية فإنني سأسأل عن النظام المعمول به في المحطة, فاقطع التذاكر للقطار الذي تقرر المحطة أنه يذهب للأسكندرية, هكذا يدلني المنطق لأنه يمثل الواقع الصحيح.أما ما جعل القطار يتحرك نحو الإسكندرية فهو السائق الذي يقوده, ثم التعليمات التي أخذها من قيادته, ثم النظام الذي وضعته المحطة للقطارات, ثم النظام المعمول به في وزارة المواصلات, ولم يقل أحد إن الذي جعل القطار يتحرك للأسكندرية هو نيتي في التوجه, أو التذكرة التي اشتريتها, أو لأنني ركبت ذاك القطار دون غيره, معذرة فأنا مضطر للرد على تساؤلاتك رغم بساطتها لكي لا أتهم بالهروب.
> font]/e]
> .[/size]


[font="times new roman"]

أنت تترك العديد من الأسئلة والفقرات ..فتتحدث عم فقرة وتهمل أخرى..وتجاوب عن سؤال وتتجاهل آخر..وقلت لك من قبل أنه لا يتفق مع المنطق أن تعطى لنفسك حقا وتسلبه منى..وبالرغم من أننى أجيب عن نقاطك بالتفصيل لا تفعل ذلك معى..وهذا مأخذ كنت أنت تأخذه على من يشارك فى موضوعاتك..فمن منا لا يتقيد بالمنطق؟
ساصيغ ما قلته بمنطقك سأغير ما قلته وسأبقى على منطقك
<حين أذهب إلى محطة السكك الحديدة وأريد أن أذهب للأسكندرية>حينما تدلنى مرجعيتى على الدين الإسلامى لأعتنقه
<فإنني سأسأل عن النظام المعمول به في المحطة>فإننى سأسأل عن كيفية دخولى فى الدين
<فاقطع التذاكر للقطار الذي تقرر المحطة أنه يذهب للأسكندرية>فأنطق بالشهادتين
<هكذا يدلني المنطق لأنه يمثل الواقع الصحيح>هكذا يدلني المنطق لأنه يمثل الواقع الصحيح
<أما ما جعل القطار يتحرك نحو الإسكندرية فهو السائق الذي يقوده>أما من أوصل إليتا الإسلام فهو الرسول
<ثم التعليمات التي أخذها من قيادته>ثم شرحه للدين قولا وفعلا
<ثم النظام الذي وضعته المحطة للقطارات>ثم القرآن الذى أوحى الله به لرسوله
<ثم النظام المعمول به في وزارة المواصلات>ثم نصرة الله لهذا الدين وإعلاءه على الدين كله
<ولم يقل أحد إن الذي جعل القطار يتحرك للأسكندرية هو نيتي في التوجه>لم يقل أحد أن الذى جعل من الإسلام دينا صحيحا هو مرجعيتى
<أو التذكرة التي اشتريتها, أو لأنني ركبت ذاك القطار دون غيره>أو مجرد نطقى بالشهادتين أو حفظى للقرآن
<معذرة فأنا مضطر للرد على تساؤلاتك رغم بساطتها لكي لا أتهم بالهروب>معذرة فأنا مضطر لإقامة الحجة عليك بمنتهى البساطة
font]/e]



> 7-	أوافق على أن نبدأ النقاش من جديد تبعاً لأي تقسيم تطرحها, أنا في انتظار الموضوع المحدد الذي نبدأ به.
> أشكرك وما زلت سعيداً بنقاشك لأنك لا تهرب من المواضيع وتحاول كما أحاول معك البحث عن نقاط الاتفاق والاختلاف


[font="times new roman"]

قضية خلق القرآن التى تزعم أنها تلمس المنطق ولا تمس العقيدة..
وما زلت لا أهرب من المواضيع ولن أهرب فمن يثق بالله لا تهتز ثقته طرفة عين
فقط أجب مشكورا على أسئلتى ولا تنتقى منها مهما وجدتها بسيطة..فمن تواضع لله رفعه..ألست بطالب رفعة ؟
font]/e]

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> الذى لم تبينه أو توضحه حتى الآن لا أعرف لماذا..هل بعد أن عرضت الدين على مرجعيتك وإخترته وأدركت أنه الدين الصحيح..ووضعته على ميزانك من عقل ومنطق وفطرة وأقروا به..وهو الدين الإسلامى كما قلت أنت..هل ستعرض كل نص فى القرآن على مرجعيتك؟إذا كنت فعلت هل وجدت أى نص فى القرآن يخالف مرجعيتك؟وهل بعد أن إخترت الإسلام دينا لك وجدت أن مرجعيتك مازالت هى الأعلى من نصوص القرآن الكريم؟؟ وإذا وجدت تعارضا أو تناقضا بين أى نص فى القرآن ومرجعيتك ماذا يكون موقفك فى التصرف حيال ذلك؟هل تقول أنك تؤمن بالقرآن ولا تتقيد به؟ ممكن تشرح لى؟


إنني ورثت الإسلام ولكنني الآن مسلم لأنني وجدت أن الإسلام والقرآن وكل ما فيه يتطابق مع مرجعيتي, ولو لم أكن قد وجدت ذلك ما كنت لأستمر فيه, نعم كل نص من نصوص القرآن عرضته على مرجعيتي ووجدت تطابقاً تاماً بينهما, لو وجدت أي تناقض بين أي نص ومرجعيتي التي خلقها الله داخلي فسأعلم أن القرآن ليس من عند من خلق في هذه  المرجعية, من يؤمن بالقرآن ولا يتقيد به هو المنافق كما سبق وأن شرحت ذلك لك, هل شرحت لك؟




> هذا تقييمك لى..إما لأنك لم تقرأ مشاركاتى بعناية..أو قرأتها وحكمت عليها بمنطقك(الذى لا يتقيد بالمنطق)
> إن كنت لم تقرأ مشاركاتى بعناية فأنت تهزأ بى أو تقلل من شأنى..إرجع وأقرأ مشاركاتى بعناية وستجد أننى قلت لك أننى إستخدمت نظرية الشك المنهجى لديكارت وحكمت بها على صحة إسلامى..ثم أسهبت فى ذلك وشرحت شرحا وافيا عن كيفية فعلى لذلك فى مشاركة أخرى عندما سألتنى كيف أقنع الهندى بالإسلام..ولكنك لم تقتنع( بمنطقك) إقتناع وافى فقلت لى أننى تهربت من الإجابة فأضطررت أن أذكر لك جانبا من الحوار المفترض أن يدور بينى وبين الهندى مع أنك لو تقيدت بالمنطق فما كنت لتسألنى هذا السؤال بعد أن وضحت(النظربة وكيفية تطبيقها على نفسى)لكننى سردت هذا الجانب من الحوار حتى أدفع عن نفسى تهمة الهروب من الإجابة التى لصقتها بى..أما إذا كنت قد قرأت بعناية فأظن أننى عندما إستعملت نظرية منطقية بحتة لديكارت الغير مسلم فأنا قد إستعملت عقلى وبذلك وصلت إلى أن الإسلام دين الله الصحيح وآمنت بذلك بربى.. فإننى لو عرضت نصوص القرآن على عقلى فإننى أعرضها لأتدبرها وأستقى منها مرادها..فإذا ظننت للحظة واحدة بعد إقتناعى بربى ودينه وقرآنه بأن عقلى الذى آمن بالقرآن مازال أعلى وأسمى من القرآن أو أنه المرجع الأصلح من كلام ربى فأى منطق هذا؟أنا مؤمن بأن الله خلق لنا العقل لنفكر به ونطيع أوامر الله ونميز به منهجه الصحيح..وحثنا على التدبر والتفكر والتبصر وإعمال العقل فى عديد من آيات القرآن..أستخدم عقلى هذا فى كل نواحى الحياة وتقدمها لأحقق مشيئة الله الذى إستخلف الإنسان فى الأرض..ولأميز به بين صحيح الدين وبين ما يلصقه الضالون المضلون بالدين فأعرضه بعقلى على القرآن والسنة الذين إتخذتهم لى منهجا بعد إقتناع فما وافقهما أخذت به وماخالفهما ألقى به فى أقرب صفيحة قمامة..فهل أكون بذلك قد إستخدمت عقلى أم لا.سبحان الله..إن من الأخطاء الشائعة القول بأن ربنا عرفوه بالعقل..العقل مهمته التمييز بين الصواب والخطأ والله عرفوه بالأنبياء والرسالات السماوية مع إستعمال العقل ..وليس بالعقل وحده عرفنا الله


لقد سألتك عن هندي يريد أن يؤمن بدين صحيح فناقشته عن الإيمان بالله, وكل الأديان تؤمن بالله, أريدك أن تدله على الأدلة التي يتمكن بها التفرقة بين دين وآخر, ما هي المرجعية التي سيحكم بها على صواب الإسلام عن غيره , ثم ما صواب أهل السنة والجماعة عن غيرهم, كيف سيعلم ذلك؟, هل خلق الله فيه مرجعية تمكنه من معرفة الفرق بين هذه الشعب والفرق؟
إتك قبلت بالعقل والمنطق حكماً ليحكم بصحة القرآن وصوابه, أليس كذلك ؟, أسألك سؤالاً جدلياً: لو وجدت أن القرآن يناقض العقل والمنطق فإلى أي الطرفين ستنضم؟.
أما أن يكون العقل والمنطق أسمى من القرآن فالعقل والمنطق آية من آيات الله, والقرآن آية من آيات الله, ونحن نحكم بسمو القرآن وتكريمه لأن العقل والمنطق أثبتا نسبه لله, فلا مجال للقول بأيهما أسمى, وفي العمل بالقرآن لا نقبل أي فهم له يناقض العقل والمنطق فهل يعني ذلك إعلاؤهما على القرآن؟.
إن الله عرف بالعقل:هل يعني ذلك أن العقل هو الذي جاءنا بالرسالات أو يجب أن يكون هو الذي جاءنا بالرسالات؟, إن الله بعث الأنبياء ليعرضوا على الناس الدين, فمن استخدم عقله ومنطقه آمن ومن استخدم ما ورثه كفر.ولا تعارض بين من يقول إن الله عرف بالعقل وبالأنبياء وبالدعاة وبوسائل الإعلام.




> لا أدرى كبف فهمت هذا؟كنت أظنك تستخدم المنطق!كيف أجرى المنطق على نفسى وأقتنع بالإسلام بواسطته ثم أقول بغير ذلك؟
> إنك خلطت بين كونى أحدثك عن أنك قلت بأنك مسلم وأردت أن نبدأ من تلك النقطة والتى قلت لك بأنها مفترق الطرق الذى نقف عنده ولا أريد أن نرجع إلى الوراء (أنا وأنت)لا المسلمون كافة حتى نتحدث(أنا وأنت)من هذا المنطلق..أتحداك أن تظهر جملة واحدة قلت فيها بعدم إعمال العقل والمنطق فى الدين كل ما قلت به معناه أننا إذا أقررنا بوجود خالق فإننا لابد من نؤمن بأن كلامه وأوامره ملزمة لنا ولكننى لم أقل أبدا بعدم إعمال العقل أو إلغاؤه


لعل الاختلاف بيننا شكلي, فهل توافق أن يظل العقل والمنطق مرجعية لقبول وفهم الأمور أو لرفضها, فإذا قبلت وجب الالتزام بها.




> كيف لا نتوقف عندها؟لابد لنا من أن نقف عندها وقفة متأنية..فأهل السنة والجماعة وأنا منهم يقولون بأن من قال بخلق القرآن زنديق..وأنت تقول لى بأنك لست زنديق رغم أنك أقررت بأنك ممن يقولون بذلك..فلابد من أن تدافع عن نفسك وتنفى عنك تهمة الزندقة لا بمجرد نفيك للتهمة..ولكن بأن تقوم بالشرح لنا كيف تكون تلك القضية منطقية بينمت سأدلل لك على أنها قضية عقائدية..وهل مرجعيتك أن تخدع الناس؟أو أن تتحايل عليهم؟ إن أول شرط من شروط الإنضمام إلى هذا المنتدى والتى من المفترض أنك قرأتها ووافقت عليها قبل التسجيل هو(1- يحظر تماماً الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التطاول بأي شكل من الأشكال علي الأديان و الشرائع السماوية تصريحاً أو تلميحاً مع الالتزام بكل ما يطرح لابد أن يتفق ومنهج أهل السنة والجماعة كما يمنع التعرض لعلماء الدين والدعاة وطلبة العلم أو التشكيك فيهم )
> فلم وافقت على الشرط ولم لم تستأذن على الأقل من إدارة المنتدى بأنك قد تخالف ذلك الشرط ولا تلتزم بأن ما ستطرحه لن يتفق مع منهج أهل السنة والجماعة؟أمرجعيتك أباحت لك ذلك؟


قضية خلق القرآن:إنها قضية تتعلق بالمنطق وليس للعقيدة أي علاقة بها, فالفريقان يقران بأن القرآن من عند الله, وهذا يكفي للإيمان, والفرق بينهما في التعريف, فكلام الله يمكن أن يعرف تعريفان:كلام الله : أي صفة الله في الكلام وهي صفة أزلية لها الحكم نفسه الذي نؤمن بالله عليه, فكلام الله إن كان المقصود هو الصفة الأزلية لله فهو أزلي لأنها صفة لا تنفصل عن الله, أما إن كان المقصود منها كلام ينسب إلى الله فهو مخلوق, لأنني أنا خلق من خلق الله, وخلق الله صفة أزلية له, فهل أكون أنا غير مخلوق؟, وهل إذا قلنا إن بعض المارقين قد هدموا الكعبة وهي بيت الله, فهل يقول أحد إن البشر هدموا بيت الله ويقصدون بذلك أن لله بيت كبيوتنا وأن البشر هدموه؟, القضية تتعلق بالتعريف المنطقي, لو حرق أحد المصحف فهل يقال حرق كلام الله, لو وقف أحد بقدميه على المصحف فهل يقول لقد وضعت نفسي فوق كلام الله, ثم يقول تقولون أن كلام الله أزلي وهل يحرق الأزلي, وهل يداس بالأقدام؟, إن الخلط بين تعريفات الألفاظ كان هو ديدن أهل السفسطة ولذلك ابتكروا المنطق ليبطلوا لعبتهم, لو كان القرآن هو صفة الله في الكلام فهو غير مخلوق, أما إن كان هو الدليل والآية والبرهان على صفة الله في الكلام فهو مخلوق, فالجهاز العصبي يمثل قدرة الله أو هو صورة لقدرة الله فهل يقال إنه غير مخلوق, وكل ما في الكون أمران لا ثالث لهما: خالق ومخلوق, فهل نضع القرآن تحت بند أي من الأمرين. هل في كلامي زندقة؟



> قلت لك بأن الحواس قد تخدع وشرحت لك أمثلة على ذلك..وسأبين لك أن الإدراك الحسى لا يصلح كمرجع ..وسأقرأ لك من كتاب المنطق المقرر على ثانوى_يعنى ما فيش أبسط من كده للفهم_
> <<لا يخفى أن الإدراك الحسى يتوقف على معرفتنا السابقة للشيء,وكلما كانت هذه المعرفة تامة كان الإدراك الحسى أكمل وأتم>>هل رأيت؟الإدراك الحسى يتوقف على المعرفة السابقة..والمعرفة السابقة لها مرجعية هى المعرفة التى سبقتها ثم التى سبقتها إلى أن نصل إلى معرفة آدم الذى علمه الله الأسماء كلها..إن المعرفة هى المرجعية الأولى والتى وجدت عند آدم.. والتى أستمدت من بعض علم الله الذى علمه لآدم وحضه وحض بنى آدم على طلب العلم..ومن عجيب الأمور أن أى أم سواء كانت عالمة ذرة أو مجرد فلاحة بسيطة.. فإنها عندما تبدأ تعليم طفلها فإنها تبدأ بتعليمه الأسماء والتى بدونها لن يتمكن من أن يتعلم أى شيء..أترك الحكم على المرجع الحقيقى لكل صاحب عقل ولب..


قلت لك إن الإدراك شيء وتفسير الإدراك شيء آخر, التفسير يحتاج لعلم أما الإدراك فيحتاج لحواس.




> هل يعنى ذلك أن كل واحد يلتزم بالأخلاق والقيم والمثل العلا ومات على غير الإسلام بعد بعثة الرسول يقبل منه ذلك؟


يقبل منه ماذا؟, سيقبل منه خلقه وقيمه واستقامته, ولن يقبل منه دينه واعتقاده.



> ولو إفترضنا إن الأرض لم يتبقى عليها غير إتنين واحد مؤمن والتانى كافر فهل يقول المؤمن إلى الكافر :إتبع أخلاقى وقيمى ومثلى العلا لكى تكون إنسان سوى أم يقول له إتبع دينى الذى وافق عليه عقلى والذى وجدت به كل الأخلاق والقيم والمثل العلا لذلك إتبعته..
> قل آمنت بالله ثم إستقم..آمنت بالله إيمانا وافق عقلى وفطرتى وضميرى ثم إستقمت على هذا الدين الذى بعث الله رسوله ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق والذى بدونه لا تكون مكارم الأخلاق تامة..فمن المرجع الحقيقى يا أصحاب المنطق؟
> لا تقل لى مرة أخرى يعنى أصحاب الديانات الثانية(....).الذى يعرض الإسلام على نفسه ولا يتبعه لا يصلح أنه نجعله مقياسا وإرجع إلى القرآن الذى حفظت آياته وأنت تعرف ذلك..فمن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا لن يقبل منه


سأقول له اتبع أخلاقك وقيمك وفطرتك لأنها هي الدين الذي أدعوك إليه لتكون إنساناً سوياً.إن الرسول جاء ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق التي يتخلق بها البشر ويعملون بها, لم يأت بجديد على الفطرة, فالفطرة جعل الله فيها كل مكارم الأخلاق والتي جاء الإسلام ليجعلها كلها في واقع الحياة.




> سبحان الله..أنت تعتمد على الحواس في غير موضعها..وعندما نأتى إلى علم اللغة الذى يعتمد على الحواس أجدك تقول أن هذا لا يتطابق مع المنطق!إن هذا لشيء عجاب!يقول الشيخ الشعراوى رحمه الله<<اللغة هى أساس التفاهم بين البشر..واللغة ليست بيئة ولا حضارة ولا جنسا ولا لونا ولكنها تعتمد على السماع فإذا سمع الإنسان تكلم وإذا لم يسمع لم يتكلم>>كما يقول<<اللغة مصدرها البيئة وليس الجنس أو اللون أو أى شيء آخر وإن الكلام ليس صفة وراثية تولد مع الإنسان>>ولقد بينت لك فى مشاركاتنا الأولى عدم دقة تعريفاتك وإفتقارها للمنطق الصحيح..


المنطق الذي أقصده هو أن نرى ثمرة فاكهة ونلمسها ونتذوقها ثم نتفق على لفظ لغوي نطلقه عليها, فإذا ذكر اللفظ جاء الاتفاق بيننا على تلك الثمرة دون غيرها من الأشياء, ويمكن أن يكون هذا التعريف خاص بي وبك دون غيرنا, هنا المنطق يلزمنا وحدنا دون غيرنا حين نذكر هذا اللفظ.




> المنطق الصحيح يوصلنا إلى أن القرآن هو المرجع.. لأنه من القرآن عرفنا أن الله هو من علم آدم الكلام والأسماء..وتعريف المنطق<<أنه البحث فى الكلام والمجادلة>>فمن أين تعلمنا الكلام؟
> وتعريف علم المنطق الحديث أنه<<علم التفكير الصحيح يبدأ من مشاهداتنا فى الكون وينتهى إلى المعرفة الصحيحة>>
> والقرآن أمرنا بالتدبر فى الكون..والله هو خالق الكون..فالكون ناطق بقدرة الله ووجوده..فمن مشاهداتا فى الكون نصل إلى المعرفة الصحيحة بأن الله حق وقرآنه الحق هو المرجع وهو الشاهد لنا أو علينا..


إذا كان المنطق الصحيح يوصلنا إلى أن القرآن هو المرجع, فهل يكون القرآن هو المرجع للمنطق الصحيح, من أصل لمن؟.من يثبت ويبرهن على من, من يقبل حكمه بصواب أو ضلال من؟.
أ


> نت تترك العديد من الأسئلة والفقرات ..فتتحدث عم فقرة وتهمل أخرى..وتجاوب عن سؤال وتتجاهل آخر..وقلت لك من قبل أنه لا يتفق مع المنطق أن تعطى لنفسك حقا وتسلبه منى..وبالرغم من أننى أجيب عن نقاطك بالتفصيل لا تفعل ذلك معى..وهذا مأخذ كنت أنت تأخذه على من يشارك فى موضوعاتك..فمن منا لا يتقيد بالمنطق؟
> ساصيغ ما قلته بمنطقك سأغير ما قلته وسأبقى على منطقك
> <حين أذهب إلى محطة السكك الحديدة وأريد أن أذهب للأسكندرية>حينما تدلنى مرجعيتى على الدين الإسلامى لأعتنقه
> <فإنني سأسأل عن النظام المعمول به في المحطة>فإننى سأسأل عن كيفية دخولى فى الدين
> <فاقطع التذاكر للقطار الذي تقرر المحطة أنه يذهب للأسكندرية>فأنطق بالشهادتين
> <هكذا يدلني المنطق لأنه يمثل الواقع الصحيح>هكذا يدلني المنطق لأنه يمثل الواقع الصحيح
> <أما ما جعل القطار يتحرك نحو الإسكندرية فهو السائق الذي يقوده>أما من أوصل إليتا الإسلام فهو الرسول
> <ثم التعليمات التي أخذها من قيادته>ثم شرحه للدين قولا وفعلا
> <ثم النظام الذي وضعته المحطة للقطارات>ثم القرآن الذى أوحى الله به لرسوله
> ...


مازلت أرى أن حجتك في المقارنة لا ترقى لمستواك الفكري الذي تحدثني منه.أما ما نسيت التعليق عليه فذكرني به.



> قضية خلق القرآن التى تزعم أنها تلمس المنطق ولا تمس العقيدة..
> وما زلت لا أهرب من المواضيع ولن أهرب فمن يثق بالله لا تهتز ثقته طرفة عين
> فقط أجب مشكورا على أسئلتى ولا تنتقى منها مهما وجدتها بسيطة..فمن تواضع لله رفعه..ألست بطالب رفعة ؟


أجبت بحسب ما مكنني الله فإن وجدت شيئاً نسيته أو أغفلته فأعد تذكرتي به

----------


## M!sS Roro

والنقاش مفتووح الي اجل غير مسمى  ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

وطبعــآآ .. متــــــــــآآبعه .. 


 :3:

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

مس رورو...نريد رأيك وانطباعك وتعليقك, أنت وكل المتابعين, لا يهم أي الكلام أعجبكم وارتحتم له, بل المهم أن تقولوا لماذا أعجبكم وما سبب قناعتكم به, فنحن نمثل شريحة من الأمة, ونتمنى أن يكون النقاش شاشة لعرض تفكير الأمة كلها , وليس مجرد مباراة في النقاش بين طرفين.

----------


## يسرى الارنب

شكرا لك أستاذنا الكريم على الموضوع ذى الاهمية الفائقة إعمال العقل حقا ولكن ليس مع النقل واعماله مع النقل لفهم النقل لا للتمرد عليه تلك مسألة أحببتها منك حقا حين أورتها  لتقطع الشك باليقين

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ/ يسري الأرنب
اشتراط عدم إعمال العقل في النقل منهج أهل الأديان الباطلة ليقينهم من رفض العقل للنقل لديهم, أما نحن فأهل الحق, النقل الذي لدينا هو ممن أنزل العقل فلا يتناقض الأمران, ويجب أن نعلن لهم أن العقل إذا تناقض مع النقل فإننا سنقبل حكم العقل, فهل تقبلون حكم العقل فيما لديكم من نقل؟
إننا نقبل حكم العقل والفطرة والعلم اليقيني فيما لدينا من نقل, فمن من الأديان غير الإسلام يقبل بهذا؟

----------


## M!sS Roro

> حكم العقل فيما لديكم من نقل؟
> إننا نقبل حكم العقل والفطرة والعلم اليقيني فيما لدينا من نقل, فمن من الأديان غير الإسلام يقبل بهذا؟





*ولا دين .. 

الدين المسيحي تم التخلي عنه لانه لا  يتوافق مع العقل .. واتبعو قانون فصل الدوله عن الدين .. 

يا استاذ يسري .. دينا امرنا باستخدام العقل ..  لولا العقل لم يكن هناك انتشار للدين الاسلامي .. لولا العقل لم يحتل الدين الاسلامي المركز الاول في نسبه اعتناق الناس له على الرغم من الشائعات السلبيه والهجوم الدولي عليه واقترانه بكلمة ارهاب .. دينا بيعتمد على الفهم واليقين .. في ايه في القران نهايتها .. (( افلا تتفكرون )) يجب علينا اعمال العقل قبل كل شيء .. وبرضه مع عدم المغالاة في الشيء ..


وانته يا دكتور ابو المكارم باحييك على صبرك .. وسعة صدرك ..*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> إنني ورثت الإسلام ولكنني الآن مسلم لأنني وجدت أن الإسلام والقرآن وكل ما فيه يتطابق مع مرجعيتي, ولو لم أكن قد وجدت ذلك ما كنت لأستمر فيه, نعم كل نص من نصوص القرآن عرضته على مرجعيتي ووجدت تطابقاً تاماً بينهما, لو وجدت أي تناقض بين أي نص ومرجعيتي التي خلقها الله داخلي فسأعلم أن القرآن ليس من عند من خلق في هذه  المرجعية, من يؤمن بالقرآن ولا يتقيد به هو المنافق كما سبق وأن شرحت ذلك لك, هل شرحت لك؟


جميل جدا.. إذا ستصبح هذه قاعدة بيننا..حيث أن كل منا يؤمن بالقرآن..فمن لا يتقيد به  فى مناقشتنا فإنه قد حكم على نفسه بالنفاق..



> لقد سألتك عن هندي يريد أن يؤمن بدين صحيح فناقشته عن الإيمان بالله, وكل الأديان تؤمن بالله, أريدك أن تدله على الأدلة التي يتمكن بها التفرقة بين دين وآخر, ما هي المرجعية التي سيحكم بها على صواب الإسلام عن غيره , ثم ما صواب أهل السنة والجماعة عن غيرهم, كيف سيعلم ذلك؟, هل خلق الله فيه مرجعية تمكنه من معرفة الفرق بين هذه الشعب والفرق؟
> [size="5][/size]


با أخى قلت لك أكثر من مرة ولكنك تصر على أن تسألنى فى كل مرة..هل سنظل ندور فى هذه الدوائر إلى مالا نهاية؟
أنا قبلت أن أعرض كل الكلام على عقلى الذى خلقه الله فى وكأنك تصر على أن تظهرنى بأننى أقول بإلغاء العقل..
لكننى طالما ميزت بعقلى أن هذا الكلام هو كلام الله فلابد من أن أتقيد به وإلا أصبحت من المنافقين..أليس هذا كلامك؟
فإذا كنت عرضت كل الكلام بما فيه كلام الله على عقلى إلى أن هدانى إلى كلام الله..فكيف لا أعرض كلام النحل المختلفة على عقلى لأميز الصائب منها؟.إننى سأكون متسلحا بكلام الله الذى أقررته بعد أن أقر عقلى بصحته..وسأكون متسلحا بسنة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى أرسله الله لنا وأمرنا فى قرآنه أن نتبعه..
أما عن الهندى فسأقنعه بنفس المنطق الذى إقتنعت به وسأؤجل الحديث عن ذلك إلى أن ننتهى من الحديث عن زعمك بخلق القرآن ..



> أسألك سؤالاً جدلياً: لو وجدت أن القرآن يناقض العقل والمنطق فإلى أي الطرفين ستنضم؟.
> [size="4][/size]


أنظر كيف لا تكل ولا تمل من تكرار نفس السؤال..إنك تخلط الأوراق بسؤالك هذا..فسؤالك هنا يجب أن يرتبط بجملة (بعد أن عرفت أنه من عند الله)..
السؤال الجدلى يكون :لو وجدت كتبا تنسب إلى الله بينها واحد فقط يوافق العقل والمنطق قإلى أى طرف ستنضم؟
فأقول لك إلى كلام الله الذى وافق العقل والمنطق..
فإذا سألتنى بعد ذلك سؤال 
ماذا لو وجدت (كلام الله الذى أقر به العقل والمنطق)يناقض العقل والمنطق..فهذا سؤال لا محل له من الإعراب..ولا يقر به لا عقل ولا منطق..
أما إذا سألتنى :ماذا لو وجدت (كلام الله الذى أقر به العقل والمنطق)يناقض عقلك ومنطقك  قإلى أى طرف ستنضم؟
فأجيب:لو كان لا يزال لدى ذرة من عقل فسأنحاز إلى القرآن..لإنه كلام الله الذى يحكم على مدى صحة العقل والمنطق لإنه من عند الله والعقل والمنطق والغريزة والفطرة قد تحيد_بضم التاء_ أو بفتح التاء_فالنتيجة واحدة وهى عدم الدقة الناتجة من إنتفاء الإيجابية فى كلمة تحيد (بضم التاء)أو للالخروج عن المسار(تحيد : بفتح التاء)
وأنت من قلت الفطرة تحيد وليس أنا ..فضع تشكيل لها على أقل من مهلك..فالنتيجة واحدة



> أما أن يكون العقل والمنطق أسمى من القرآن فالعقل والمنطق آية من آيات الله, والقرآن آية من آيات الله
> ونحن نحكم بسمو القرآن وتكريمه لأن العقل والمنطق أثبتا نسبه لله, فلا مجال للقول بأيهما أسمى,وفي العمل بالقرآن لا نقبل أي فهم له يناقض العقل والمنطق فهل يعني ذلك إعلاؤهما على القرآن؟.
> وفي العمل بالقرآن لا نقبل أي فهم له يناقض العقل والمنطق فهل يعني ذلك إعلاؤهما على القرآن؟.
> إن الله عرف بالعقل:هل يعني ذلك أن العقل هو الذي جاءنا بالرسالات أو يجب أن يكون هو الذي جاءنا بالرسالات؟, إن الله بعث الأنبياء ليعرضوا على الناس الدين, فمن استخدم عقله ومنطقه آمن ومن استخدم ما ورثه كفر.ولا تعارض بين من يقول إن الله عرف بالعقل وبالأنبياء وبالدعاة وبوسائل الإعلام.
> لعل الاختلاف بيننا شكلي, فهل توافق أن يظل العقل والمنطق مرجعية لقبول وفهم الأمور أو لرفضها, فإذا قبلت وجب الالتزام بها.
> 
> [size="4][/size]


العقل والمنطق آية من آيات الله, والقرآن آية من آيات الله
..هذا التشبيه لا يعنى التماثل أبدا..
فالنبى سليمان كان ملك وفرعون كان ملك..ولكن تشابههما لا يكون إلا فى الملك فقط..ولا يتحقق التماثل أبدا..فسليمان نبى إصطفاه الله وفرعون عدو لله ..
القرآن كلام الله الذى إتفقنا أن من لا يتقيد به يكون منافقا..
يقول تعالى ((إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يِهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ وَيُبَشِّرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا كَبِيرًا ))<آية 9 من سورة الإسراء>
يعنى القرآن كله وليس بعضه يهدى للتى هى أقوم
أما العقل والمنطق فهما محصلة بشرية قد تصيب وقد تخطىء ..
فلا  يصح أن نماثل بين كلام الله وكلام أى مخلوق حتى لو أوتى عقلا راشدا ومنطقا سليما؟
ولا يصح أبدا أن نماثل التام مع الناقص أو الكلى مع الجزئى..فالتشابه شيء والتماثل شيء آخر
لذلك فإن المرجع الصحيح والأسلم والألزم هو القرآن ..عقلى ومنطقى قد يعتريهما قصور للفهم ومن ثم فلابد لى من أن أبحث فى سنة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم..ثم فى فهم رجال الدين الثقات..وسأوضح كيف لى الفقرة التالية..
أما عن القول بأن الله عرفوه بالعقل فقط فإن ذلك يؤدى إلى إنكار دور الأنبياء..فإذا قلت الله عرفوه بالأنبياء والعقل..فهذا هو الفهم الصحيح



> قضية خلق القرآن:إنها قضية تتعلق بالمنطق وليس للعقيدة أي علاقة بها[size="4][/size]


هى قضية عقيدية بحتة ومنطق من يقول بخلق القرآن ممجوج



> فالفريقان يقران بأن القرآن من عند الله, وهذا يكفي للإيمان[size="4][/size]


من قال بأن الإقرار هذا كافى للإيمان؟مرجعيتك؟
طيب إقرأ وتدبر فى القرآن والذى يصبح من لا يتقيد به منافقا
((وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مَّنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ قُلْ أَفَرَأَيْتُم مَّا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَنِيَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ هَلْ هُنَّ كَاشِفَاتُ ضُرِّهِ أَوْ أَرَادَنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ هَلْ هُنَّ مُمْسِكَاتُ رَحْمَتِهِ قُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ يَتَوَكَّلُ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ ))<<آية 38 من سورة الزمر>>
هل نزلت هذه الآية فى المؤمنين؟كلا يا أخى..لقد نزلت فى الكافرين الذين أقروا بأن الله خلق السماوات والأرض ولكن إقرارهم لم يكن كافيا بالمرة للإيمان..
وحتى لا تقول لى هناك فرق فهؤلاء مشركون وأولئك موحدون..إقرأ الآية 41 من سورة المائدة
((يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لاَ يَحْزُنكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِن قُلُوبُهُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هِادُواْ سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِن بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِن لَّمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُواْ وَمَن يُرِدِ اللّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَن تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللّهِ شَيْئًا أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللّهُ أَن يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ))
فنزلت فبمن قال آمنت بالقول ولكن بإختبار فعله فإنه لم ينجح..
ومن قال بخلق القرآن أتى بفعل لم يقله الله ولا رسوله ولا أصحابه من بعده ولا أئمة المسلمين الثقات



> والفرق بينهما في التعريف, فكلام الله يمكن أن يعرف تعريفان:كلام الله : أي صفة الله في الكلام وهي صفة أزلية لها الحكم نفسه الذي نؤمن بالله عليه, فكلام الله إن كان المقصود هو الصفة الأزلية لله فهو أزلي لأنها صفة لا تنفصل عن الله, أما إن كان المقصود منها كلام ينسب إلى الله فهو مخلوق[size="4][/size]


الله أكبر..كلام الله يمكن أن يعرف تعريفان!!
منذ بداية الموضوع تحاول أن تضع تعريفات..وتريد أن أتفق معك على تعريفات..منطقك فى التعريفات يلزمه الدقة والإنضباط..
العبرة يا أخى ليست بالتعريفات..العبرة  بالنتيجة التى إنتهت إليها التعريفات..أهل الشام يقولون بطاطا على البطاطس..وتغيير المسمى هنا لا يغير من طبيعة البطاطس من حيث الشكل أو المضمون..فالنتيجة واحدة..
أما إذا أعطى تعريفان نتيجة معكوسة فلابد من أن يكون أحدهما خاطئا..أليس هذا هو المنطق بعينه؟
فإذا قلنا القرآن ليس بمخلوق فى تعريف ثم قلنا بأنه مخلوق فى تعريف آخر يكون واحد من التعريفين خطأ..
ما هو المنطق فى أنه(أما ما كان كلام  ينسب إلى الله فهو مخلوق)؟هذا خطأ فى الإستدلال..
إذا قلت بأنك تنسب إلى الله وأنت مخلوق وكلام الله ينسب إلى الله فهو مخلوق..أقول لك بأنك أخطأت فى الإستدلال..
كأن أقول يدك تنسب إليك وهى من أجزاء جسمك وملابسك تنسب إليك فهى من أجزاء جسدك..هذا خطأ فى الإستدلال..
لأن ملابسك ليست من أجزاء جسدك وكلام الله ليس بمخلوق..راجع منطقك وراجع مرجعيتك ثم أخبرنى..



> لأنني أنا خلق من خلق الله, وخلق الله صفة أزلية له, فهل أكون أنا غير مخلوق؟,
> [size="4][/size]


مغالطة غيرمنطقية فى السؤال لن تربكنى أبدا..
الصحيح أن تسألنى فهل أكون أنا أزلى؟
أو أن تقول((لأننى خلق من خلق الله,وصفة خلق الله صفة أزلية له))
فلأنك خلق من خلق الله فأنت مخلوق..ولأن صفة خلق الله صفة أزلية له..وكلام الله صفة أزلية له فكلام الله أزلى وليس بمخلوق..
المنطق المغلوط ليس بمنطق..



> وهل إذا قلنا إن بعض المارقين قد هدموا الكعبة وهي بيت الله, فهل يقول أحد إن البشر هدموا بيت الله ويقصدون بذلك أن لله بيت كبيوتنا وأن البشر هدموه؟,


يبت الله  للسكن و ليس للسكنى بمعنى أن نتخذه بيتا لنا..ولكنه للسكينة التى تتحقق لعباد الله حينما يعبدوه فيه..
مثل قوله تعالى ((وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ))<الآية 21 من سورة الروم>



> القضية تتعلق بالتعريف المنطقي, لو حرق أحد المصحف فهل يقال حرق كلام الله, لو وقف أحد بقدميه على المصحف فهل يقول لقد وضعت نفسي فوق كلام الله, ثم يقول تقولون أن كلام الله أزلي وهل يحرق الأزلي, وهل يداس بالأقدام؟


لأ طبعا..لأن المصحف كتب فيه كلام الله..
قلو سجلت كلامك على شريط كاسيت وقمت بحرق الشريط أو دسته بأقدامى فإن ذلك الفعل جرى على الشريط وليس على كلامك..



> إن الخلط بين تعريفات الألفاظ كان هو ديدن أهل السفسطة ولذلك ابتكروا المنطق ليبطلوا لعبتهم, لو كان القرآن هو صفة الله في الكلام فهو غير مخلوق, أما إن كان هو الدليل والآية والبرهان على صفة الله في الكلام فهو مخلوق,


هل تستخف بى؟
فى المشاركة السابقة قلت بأنك تقول بخلق القرآن..
والآن تخلط السم فى العسل..فتقول جملة رائعة وإن كانت غير دقيقة بأن الخلط بين تعريفات الألفاظ دبدن أهل السفطسة(رائع)
ثم تقول ولهذا إبتكروا المنطق ليلعبوا لعبتهم..(مع إن علم المنطق كان قبل السيد المسيح..بس هأعديها)
لكن عندما تقر كل من التعريفين فإنك إما أن تكون لا تعى ما تقول أو تدس السم فى العسل لكى تقنع الناس بأن القرآن مخلوق..
لأن جملة (أما إن كان هو الدليل والآية والبرهان على صفة الله فهو مخلوق)جملة غير منطقية بالمرة..وغير صحيحة بالمرة..
فالقرآن لم تنتفى عنه أنه صفة الله فى الكلام ! وإن كان دليل وآية وبرهان على صفة من صفات الله
فالكون كله دليل وآية وبرهان على عظمة الله..لكن الكون مخلوق..وعظمة الله ليست بمخلوق..
وقدرة المخلوقات دليل وآية وبرهان على قدرة الله..وقدرة الله ليست بمخلوق
صفات الله خاصة بالخالق..وما يخص الخالق لا يخضع لقوانين المخلوق
إن كنت تقول ذلك عن غير قصد فإستغفر الله لى ولك 
وإن كنت لا تزال تعنى  ذلك فأتى لى بدليل منطقى أقبله..أو دليل من القرآن أو من السنة أقبله..



> , وكل ما في الكون أمران لا ثالث لهما: خالق ومخلوق, فهل نضع القرآن تحت بند أي من الأمرين. هل في كلامي زندقة؟


كلامك الزندقة بذاتها..لأنها جاءت فى صورة حق يراد به باطل..القرآن غير مخلوق،
وهو وحي الله وكلامه وتنزيله على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،
فمن قال غير ذلك فقد فهو زنديق..لأن كلام الله هو صفة من صفاته جل ذكره،
ولا يجوز أن، يُقال أن الله خالق كلامه،لأن كل مخلوق محدث،وكل محدث سيفنى،
وكلام الله تعالى ليس بمحدث،وليس هو بفان،لأنه صفة من صفاته،سبحانه وتعالى.
أليس كذلك با من تنفى عن نفسك تهمة الزندقة؟
أخوف نفسى وأخوفك بالله..فهذه الدنيا فانية والعمر وإن طال قصير..وكما أن للمتقين مفازا فإن جهنم كانت مرصادا..



> قلت لك إن الإدراك شيء وتفسير الإدراك شيء آخر, التفسير يحتاج لعلم أما الإدراك فيحتاج لحواس.


وقلت لك أن الحواس شيء والعقل شيء آخر
فللحيوانات حواس وللأطفال حواس وللمجاذيب حواس
لذلك فالإدراك يحتاج إلى عقل وعلم ومعرفة..أما الإحساس فهو الذى يحتاج إلى حواس..



> يقبل منه ماذا؟, سيقبل منه خلقه وقيمه واستقامته, ولن يقبل منه دينه واعتقاده.


قل(آمنت بالله)ثم(إستقم)
وكل عمل لا يبتغى به وجه الله فلا رجاء منه



> سأقول له اتبع أخلاقك وقيمك وفطرتك لأنها هي الدين الذي أدعوك إليه لتكون إنساناً سوياً.إن الرسول جاء ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق التي يتخلق بها البشر ويعملون بها, لم يأت بجديد على الفطرة, فالفطرة جعل الله فيها كل مكارم الأخلاق والتي جاء الإسلام ليجعلها كلها في واقع الحياة.


الفطرة التى تحيد؟



> المنطق الذي أقصده هو أن نرى ثمرة فاكهة ونلمسها ونتذوقها ثم نتفق على لفظ لغوي نطلقه عليها, فإذا ذكر اللفظ جاء الاتفاق بيننا على تلك الثمرة دون غيرها من الأشياء, ويمكن أن يكون هذا التعريف خاص بي وبك دون غيرنا, هنا المنطق يلزمنا وحدنا دون غيرنا حين نذكر هذا اللفظ.


لقد جربت منطقك فى نظرتك للمنطق وللتعريفات..والمنطق علم موجود بالفعل فلا داعى لإعادة إيجاده



> إذا كان المنطق الصحيح يوصلنا إلى أن القرآن هو المرجع, فهل يكون القرآن هو المرجع للمنطق الصحيح, من أصل لمن؟.من يثبت ويبرهن على من, من يقبل حكمه بصواب أو ضلال من؟.


أنت حكمت على نفسك حينما قلت <ولم يقل أحد إن الذي جعل القطار يتحرك للأسكندرية هو نيتي في التوجه>
فلا تقول بأن منطقك الصحيح هو الذى جعل من القرآن صحيحا
فالقرآن صحيحا وإن لم يصح منطقك
وستظل تلف وتدور فى شيء بديهى وفطرى ومنطقى عند كل إنسان
فيمكنك المقارنة بين عدة أديان
ولكن لا يمكنك المقارنة بين كلامك وكالم الله ولا بين علمك وعلم الله
فمنطقك من عندك وإن كان صحيحا وشهد لك بذلك إنسان
والقرآن من الله وهو صحيح بشهادة الله



> .أما ما نسيت التعليق عليه فذكرني به.
> أجبت بحسب ما مكنني الله فإن وجدت شيئاً نسيته أو أغفلته فأعد تذكرتي به


الله شاهد علينا ثم الأعضاء



> مازلت أرى أن حجتك في المقارنة لا ترقى لمستواك الفكري الذي تحدثني منه.أما ما نسيت التعليق عليه فذكرني به.
> أجبت بحسب ما مكنني الله فإن وجدت شيئاً نسيته أو أغفلته فأعد تذكرتي به


فى موضع آخر 
كل ما أريده الآن أن تبين لى بالمنطق أو بالدليل قولك فى خلق القرآن
وإنك لا تهدى من أحببت والله يهدى من يشاء فأسأل الله لى ولك الهداية إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

[KANE2008=M!sS Roro;1336415]العصرانيه فكر منحرف[/QUOTE]
أخى الحبيب KANE2008
مقالة مهمة جدا
تكشف بعض خبث الفئات الضالة التى تريد أن تهدم الإسلام من الداخل
إن خطر هؤلاء أشد على المسلمين من خطر الكفار والمشركين
لأنهم يتكلمون لغتنا ويعيشون علينا ويريدون أن يطعنونا فى قلوبنا أو فى ظهورنا إن إستطاعوا
ولكن هيهات هيهيات
سأعود إلى مقالك فى حينه
وشكر الله لك أخى الحبيب




> والنقاش مفتووح الي اجل غير مسمى


 هل تظنين أن أهل الباطل سيسلمون لك إذا أقنعتهم بأية حجة ؟
إن المهم أنه لدى كل واحد منا مسئولية كبيرة فى قول الحق الذى يفصل بين النور والظلام..
أنظرى كيف يعمل أعداء الدين وذوى الإعتقادات الخرفة والمنحرفة بكل همة لهدم الدين بنشر أفكارهم المريضة؟
إن هذا يوجب علينا أيضا أن ننشر الوعى بيننا..
فعلى المستوى الفردى يجب أن نتسلح بالدين ونقرأ فيه بإمعان كلما تسنى لنا ذلك
الدين أمرنا بإعمال العقل ولكن هناك فئات  ضالة تريد تسمبم أفكار الأمة بإدعاء كاذب ورخيص بأننا لا نعمل العقل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شكرا لك أستاذنا الكريم على الموضوع ذى الاهمية الفائقة إعمال العقل حقا ولكن ليس مع النقل واعماله مع النقل لفهم النقل لا للتمرد عليه تلك مسألة أحببتها منك حقا حين أورتها  لتقطع الشك باليقين


الأستاذ الفاضل يسرى الأرنب
الحمد لله أخى الكريم..بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك..والحمد لله أن جعل فى أمتنا أشخاص مثلك يهدمون بجملة  حق واحدة أهرامات من عبارات الباطل

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> جميل جدا.. إذا ستصبح هذه قاعدة بيننا..حيث أن كل منا يؤمن بالقرآن..فمن لا يتقيد به فى مناقشتنا فإنه قد حكم على نفسه بالنفاق..


من لا يتقيد بالقرآن في كل شيء فقد حكم على نفسه بالنفاق, هذا أمر بدهي لمن أقر بإيمانه بالقرآن, وهذا اتفاق بيننا لا نختلف فيه.



> أنظر كيف لا تكل ولا تمل من تكرار نفس السؤال..إنك تخلط الأوراق بسؤالك هذا..فسؤالك هنا يجب أن يرتبط بجملة (بعد أن عرفت أنه من عند الله)..
> السؤال الجدلى يكون :لو وجدت كتبا تنسب إلى الله بينها واحد فقط يوافق العقل والمنطق قإلى أى طرف ستنضم؟
> فأقول لك إلى كلام الله الذى وافق العقل والمنطق..
> فإذا سألتنى بعد ذلك سؤال 
> ماذا لو وجدت (كلام الله الذى أقر به العقل والمنطق)يناقض العقل والمنطق..فهذا سؤال لا محل له من الإعراب..ولا يقر به لا عقل ولا منطق..
> أما إذا سألتنى :ماذا لو وجدت (كلام الله الذى أقر به العقل والمنطق)يناقض عقلك ومنطقك قإلى أى طرف ستنضم؟
> فأجيب:لو كان لا يزال لدى ذرة من عقل فسأنحاز إلى القرآن..لإنه كلام الله الذى يحكم على مدى صحة العقل والمنطق لإنه من عند الله والعقل والمنطق والغريزة والفطرة قد تحيد_بضم التاء_ أو بفتح التاء_فالنتيجة واحدة وهى عدم الدقة الناتجة من إنتفاء الإيجابية فى كلمة تحيد (بضم التاء)أو للالخروج عن المسار(تحيد : بفتح التاء)
> وأنت من قلت الفطرة تحيد وليس أنا ..فضع تشكيل لها على أقل من مهلك..فالنتيجة واحدة


يأستاذي لو أضفت جملة(بعد أن عرفت أنه من عند الله) لم يصبح للسؤال معنى.
إن الذي يثبت أنه من عند الله هو العقل والمنطق, والكل سيقول سأنضم لما هو من عند الله, والسؤال كيف ستعرف أنه من عند الله؟. سؤالي واضح: لو وجدت أن ما قيل لك أنه من عند الله يتناقض مع عقلك ومنطقك فإلى أي الأمرين ستنضم, إلى عقلك ومنطقك أم إلى ما قيل لك إنه من عند الله؟.
أما العقل والمنطق والفطرة فلابد أن تكون مرجعية ثابتة يقينية لا يعترها الخطأ ولا الشك, وإلا فقدت صفتها كمرجعية. أما الفطرة فإنها لا تحيد(بفتح التاء), لأنها مرجعية ثابتة ويقينية ولكنها تحيد( بضم التاء), أي يستطيع الفرد أن يعمل بها أو لا يعمل.



> لعقل والمنطق آية من آيات الله, والقرآن آية من آيات الله
> ..هذا التشبيه لا يعنى التماثل أبدا..
> فالنبى سليمان كان ملك وفرعون كان ملك..ولكن تشابههما لا يكون إلا فى الملك فقط..ولا يتحقق التماثل أبدا..فسليمان نبى إصطفاه الله وفرعون عدو لله ..
> القرآن كلام الله الذى إتفقنا أن من لا يتقيد به يكون منافقا..
> يقول تعالى ((إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يِهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ وَيُبَشِّرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا كَبِيرًا ))<آية 9 من سورة الإسراء>
> يعنى القرآن كله وليس بعضه يهدى للتى هى أقوم
> أما العقل والمنطق فهما محصلة بشرية قد تصيب وقد تخطىء ..
> فلا يصح أن نماثل بين كلام الله وكلام أى مخلوق حتى لو أوتى عقلا راشدا ومنطقا سليما؟
> ولا يصح أبدا أن نماثل التام مع الناقص أو الكلى مع الجزئى..فالتشابه شيء والتماثل شيء آخر
> ...


العقل والمنطق آية من آيات الله اليقينية التي لها القدرة على الحكم على الأمور بالصواب والخطأ, أما إذا فقدت هذه الصفة وكانت من صفاتها الخطأ والضلال فهذا يعني أن الله قد أمرنا باتباع الحق والصواب والاستقامة ولم يعطنا ما نستطيع به الحكم والتمييز لنصل إلى ما أمرنا به.إن عقلك ومنطقك إذا اعتراهما قصور الفهم فقد رفع عنك القلم ونجوت من الحساب.



> هل تستخف بى؟
> فى المشاركة السابقة قلت بأنك تقول بخلق القرآن..
> والآن تخلط السم فى العسل..فتقول جملة رائعة وإن كانت غير دقيقة بأن الخلط بين تعريفات الألفاظ دبدن أهل السفطسة(رائع)
> ثم تقول ولهذا إبتكروا المنطق ليلعبوا لعبتهم..(مع إن علم المنطق كان قبل السيد المسيح..بس هأعديها)
> لكن عندما تقر كل من التعريفين فإنك إما أن تكون لا تعى ما تقول أو تدس السم فى العسل لكى تقنع الناس بأن القرآن مخلوق..
> لأن جملة (أما إن كان هو الدليل والآية والبرهان على صفة الله فهو مخلوق)جملة غير منطقية بالمرة..وغير صحيحة بالمرة..
> فالقرآن لم تنتفى عنه أنه صفة الله فى الكلام ! وإن كان دليل وآية وبرهان على صفة من صفات الله
> فالكون كله دليل وآية وبرهان على عظمة الله..لكن الكون مخلوق..وعظمة الله ليست بمخلوق..
> وقدرة المخلوقات دليل وآية وبرهان على قدرة الله..وقدرة الله ليست بمخلوق
> ...


،
المنطق وأهل السفسطة كانوا قبل المسيح, وما ظهر المنطق إلا ليرد على أهل السفسطة.
(أما إن كان هو الدليل والآية والبرهان على صفة الله في الكلام فهو مخلوق) لماذ  حكمت بعدم منطقيتها؟, بل هي منطقية جداً
إن الكون دليل وآية وبرهان على عظمة الله..الكون مخلوق.وعظمة الله ليست بمخلوق, إنه كلام يصدق دليلي وينفي كلامك, فهل قال أحد أن الكون غير مخلوق لأنه عظمة الله؟



> وهو وحي الله وكلامه وتنزيله على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،
> فمن قال غير ذلك فقد فهو زنديق..لأن كلام الله هو صفة من صفاته جل ذكره،
> ولا يجوز أن، يُقال أن الله خالق كلامه،لأن كل مخلوق محدث،وكل محدث سيفنى،
> وكلام الله تعالى ليس بمحدث،وليس هو بفان،لأنه صفة من صفاته،سبحانه وتعالى.
> أليس كذلك با من تنفى عن نفسك تهمة الزندقة؟
> أخوف نفسى وأخوفك بالله..فهذه الدنيا فانية والعمر وإن طال قصير..وكما أن للمتقين مفازا فإن جهنم كانت مرصادا..


من قال إن القرآن ليس وحي الله وكلامه وتنزيله على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو زنديق, فهل وجدتني قلت ذلك أم تقولني ما لم أقله؟.
إن الله خالق الكلام الذي أنزله في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن, وهو محدث لأنه لم يظهر على الأرض إلا بعد بعثة الأنبياء,أما أنه فان فأين مزامير داود وتوراة موسى وصحف إبراهيم, ألم تفن؟.
والسؤال الذي أسألك إياه هو:
أقول إن القرآن مخلوق وأنت تقول إن القرآن.....أجب بغير النفي,لا تقول هو غير مخلوق بل قل بصفة الإثبات.
ما هي الأدلة التي لو قدمتها لك تقر بأن القرآن  مخلوق؟, أو يحكم بها أهل العدل على صواب القول بأن القرآن مخلوق؟.



> وقلت لك أن الحواس شيء والعقل شيء آخر
> فللحيوانات حواس وللأطفال حواس وللمجاذيب حواس
> لذلك فالإدراك يحتاج إلى عقل وعلم ومعرفة..أما الإحساس فهو الذى يحتاج إلى حواس..


صدقت, الإحساس يحتاج لحواس, وإدراك ما هية ما يحس يحتاج لعقل وعلم, هل اتفقنا؟.



> أنت حكمت على نفسك حينما قلت <ولم يقل أحد إن الذي جعل القطار يتحرك للأسكندرية هو نيتي في التوجه>
> فلا تقول بأن منطقك الصحيح هو الذى جعل من القرآن صحيحا
> فالقرآن صحيحا وإن لم يصح منطقك
> وستظل تلف وتدور فى شيء بديهى وفطرى ومنطقى عند كل إنسان
> فيمكنك المقارنة بين عدة أديان
> ولكن لا يمكنك المقارنة بين كلامك وكالم الله ولا بين علمك وعلم الله
> فمنطقك من عندك وإن كان صحيحا وشهد لك بذلك إنسان
> والقرآن من الله وهو صحيح بشهادة الله


إن منطقي الصحيح هو الذي جعل القرآن صحيحاً بالنسبة لي وليس كحقيقة مطلقة, وما يهم البشر هو أن يحكموا بصحة القرآن من خلال منطقهم وفطرتهم.
ما زلت أشكرك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> قضية خلق القرآن:إنها قضية تتعلق بالمنطق وليس للعقيدة أي علاقة بها, فالفريقان يقران بأن القرآن من عند الله, وهذا يكفي للإيمان, والفرق بينهما في التعريف





> إن الخلط بين تعريفات الألفاظ كان هو ديدن أهل السفسطة ولذلك ابتكروا المنطق ليبطلوا لعبتهم


*دكتور ابو المكارم هل تناقض نفسك 
ففي قولك بقضية خلق القران انت تقول ان هناك تعريفان و كلاهما صحيح 
ثم انت تقول ان الخلط بين تعريفات الالفاظ كان هو ديدن اهل السفسطة 
كيف تستقيم الامور و انت تارة تاخذ بشيء عندما تري فيه حلا لعقبة تستوقفك ثم لا تاخذ به عند حدوث العكس بل انك تسفه من يفعل ذلك و تصفهم بالسفسطائيين ؟
نريد توضيحا بالله عليك*

----------


## KANE2008

الرد على شبهة المعتزلة بخلق القرآن 
لما أنكر المعتزلة صفة الكلام وقالوا: إن ذلك يستدعي تشبيهاً بين لهم أهل السنة أنه لا يستدعي تشبيهاً، فالله تعالى يتكلم كما يشاء، ولا يلزم أن يكون كلامه يخرج من المخارج التي يخرج منها كلام الآدمي، فلا يلزم أن يكون هناك قصبة هوائية، ولا أن يكون هناك لهاة أو أسنان أو شفتان أو لسان أو نحو ذلك، فإن الله تعالى قادر على أن يتكلم كما يشاء، ونحن الآن نشاهد الأدوات التي يخرج منها الكلام، وليس لها هذه الأدوات التي لدينا، فعندنا -مثلاً- هذه الأشرطة التي هي جماد، ومع ذلك تسجل الكلام وتحفظه، ثم بعد ذلك يخرج كما هو، ولا نقول: إن هذا الحديد أو إن هذه الأشرطة لها ألسنة وقصبات وشفاه وما أشبه ذلك، بل يخرج منها الكلام كما دخل، فلا يلزم أن يكون هناك ما التزموه. إذاً فالله تعالى قادر على أن يتكلم كما يشاء، وأن يسمع كلامه من شاء من عباده كما أسمعه موسى، وكما كلم نبينا صلى الله عليهما وسلم ليلة الإسراء. وبعد أن أنكر المعتزلة هذه الصفة احتج عليهم أهل السنة بالقرآن، وقيل: إذا قلتم: إن الله تعالى لا يتكلم نخصمكم بالقرآن؛ لأن القرآن من الله تعالى فهو كلامه. فعند ذلك انتقلوا إلى حجة أخرى، ألا وهي أنه مخلوق، سبحان الله! أليس من الأعراض؟ فكيف يكون العرض مخلوقاً؟ فقالوا: مخلوق. قيل لهم: كيف خلقه؟ قالوا: خلقه كما خلق الأرض والشجر والبشر والأعراض والجواهر وما أشبهها. فقيل لهم: كيف خلقه؟ قالوا: مخلوق فقط. يحاول خصومهم أن يجدوا جواباً واضحاً يتضح به أنهم يقولون بأنه مخلوق بصفة كذا وكذا، ولكنهم يتوقفون عند كلمة (مخلوق). فلما تمكنت هذه الشبهة عند ذلك أوضح العلماء رحمهم الله ما عندهم من العلم وما يعتقدونه، فأوضحوا بأن القرآن كلام الله تكلم به كما شاء، وأنه من جملة كلام الله، وكلام الله تعالى ليس بمحصور، بل لا يمكن حصره، كذلك أيضاً الكتب التي أنزلها على الأنبياء كلها كلامه، فالتوراة والإنجيل والزبور كلامه، والصحف التي أنزلها على موسى وعلى إبراهيم كما قال تعالى: أَمْ لَمْ يُنَبَّأْ بِمَا فِي صُحُفِ مُوسَى * وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي وَفَّى [النجم:36-37] هي كلام الله، والألواح التي أعطاها الله موسى هي كلامه، كما في قوله تعالى: وَأَلْقَى الأَلْوَاحَ [الأعراف:150]، وقوله تعالى: أَخَذَ الأَلْوَاحَ وَفِي نُسْخَتِهَا هُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ [الأعراف:154]، وكذلك: وَكَتَبْنَا لَهُ فِي الأَلْوَاحِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ [الأعراف:145] لا شك أن هذه كلها كلام الله تكلم بها كما يشاء. وإذا اعتقدنا أنها كلام الله فإننا نعتقد أنه تكلم بها حقيقة، وأنه أوحاها إلى أنبيائه من البشر بواسطة رسله من الملائكة، قال تعالى: وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنْزِيلُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الأَمِينُ * عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنذِرِينَ * بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُبِينٍ [الشعراء:192-195] يعني: جعله الله تعالى بهذا اللسان العربي الواضح الذي يكون مفهوماً للمخاطبين. إذاً فهو كلام الله أنزله على أنبيائه، وكل من أنزل عليه وحي فإنه كلامه، ينزل عليهم كلامه الذي تكلم به كما يشاء، فالقرآن كيفما تلي وكيفما قرأ فهو كلام الله لا يخرج عن ذلك، إذا كتب في المصاحف فهو كلام الله، وإذا سمعنا القارئ يقرؤه فهو كلام الله تعالى، وإذا حفظه الحافظ في صدره قلنا: هذا يحفظ كلام الله تعالى. وإذا رتله قلنا: هذا يرتل كلام الله. وإذا لحنه فإنا نقول: هذا يلحن كلام الله. فالكلام في الأصل هو الكلام الذي يتكلم به الله تعالى كيفما قرئ وتلي وتصرف في قراءة القارئ وبألفاظ القراء، فهو كلام الله يحفظونه في صدورهم، وهو كلام الله يكتبونه في مصاحفهم، وهو كلام الله تعالى لا شيء منه مخلوق، ابتدأ الله تعالى كلامه وإليه يعود، كما ورد في الأحاديث أنه في آخر الزمان يمسح من المصاحف والصدور، عندما لا يعمل به، فهو كلام الله تعالى منزل غير مخلوق. وإذا قرأه القارئ فإننا نقول: حركات القارئ مخلوقة، وأما نفس الحروف التي يقرأها والكلام الذي ينطق به فإنه غير مخلوق، بل هو كلام الله، وكلام الله تعالى من علمه، وعلمه ليس بمخلوق؛ لكونه صفة من صفاته، ومن ادعى أن علم الله تعالى أو شيئاً من صفاته الذاتية مخلوقة فقد كفر؛ حيث جعل ربه الذي هو خالق كل شيء محلاً للحوادث.

----------


## KANE2008

فتنة القول بخلق القرآن وصمود أحمد بن حنبل
لما وقعت فتنة القول بخلق القرآن تمكنت في آخر القرن الثاني، ولكن ما اشتهر الإلزام بها إلا في أول القرن الثالث، وذلك لأن الخليفة المأمون انخدع ببعض المعتزلة فقربهم، ومن أشهر من قربه أحمد بن أبي دؤاد ، وكان لسناً جريئاً في الكلام قوي الحجة، عنده من الجرأة والفصاحة والبلاغة ما جعله يكون محلاً للثقة، فوثق به الخليفة المأمون ، ولما وثق به قربه وولاه القضاء، وصار وزيراً له وجليساً، فكان من جملة ما دعا الخليفة إليه أن يبين له أن هذا القول من واجب المسلمين ومن عقيدتهم، وأن الذي يقول: إن الله متكلم فقد شبه الله تعالى بالمحدثات، ويكون بذلك كافراً. حتى أدى الأمر إلى أن قتل كثير من أهل السنة بسبب تصلبهم في هذا الأمر وعدم امتناعهم من القول بخلق القرآن، وكان من جملة الذين تصلبوا وصبروا إمام أهل السنة الإمام أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى، فأصر على أن يصبر على الحبس والضرب، فضرب وجلد جلدات، ولما استدعاه المأمون دعا الله ألا يريه وجهه، فمات المأمون قبل أن يصل إليه، ولكنه أوصى أخاه المعتصم بأن يستمر في هذه الفتنة، فاستمر فيها، وحبس الإمام أحمد وبقي سجيناً مدة طويلة، وجلد جلدات كثيرة، ولكنه تصلب وصبر. ثم جاءه بعض المعتزلة وقال: يا أحمد ! قل في أذني إن القرآن مخلوق وأنا أخلصك من هذه الأنكال وهذه الأغلال ومن هذا العذاب. فقال له أحمد: قل في أذني: إن الله متكلم، وإن القرآن كلام الله وأنا أشفع لك عند الله وأشهد لك بأنك من المؤمنين بكلام الله. ومن جملة ما احتج به عليهم من الأدلة أن كلام الله تعالى لا يمكن أن يتغير، فقرأت في بعض التراجم أنه جيء به وقيل له: هل رأيت رؤيا؟ فقال: نعم، رأيت رؤيا. قالوا: ما هي؟ قال: رأيت كأني قمت لأصلي، فقرأت في الركعة الأولى بـقُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ [الفلق:1]، فلما قمت للركعة الثانية أردت أن أقرأ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ [الناس:1] فلم أقدر، فالتفت فوقي وإذا القرآن ميت، فعند ذلك أخذته وغسلته وكفنته. فقال المعتصم ومن حوله: وهل القرآن يموت؟! فقال: أنتم تقولون: إن القرآن مخلوق، وكل مخلوق يموت. فعرفوا أن هذه حجة عليهم، يقول: لو كان القرآن مخلوقاً فالمخلوق يموت ويأتي عليه العدم، فإذا أنكرتم هذه الرؤيا فأنكروا قولكم: إن القرآن مخلوق. والرؤيا التي ذكرها رأيتها مكتوبة، فيمكن أنها أيضاً مطبوعة في بعض الكتب المطولة كترجمة الإمام أحمد المطولة لـابن الجوزي وغيرها. فعلى كل حال القرآن كلام الله تعالى حروفه ومعانيه، ليس كلام الله الحروف دون المعاني ولا المعاني دون الحروف.

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ إبن طيبة..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قلت إن هناك تعريفان للقرآن, ولكن كل تعريف سيترتب عليه أمور من المنظور الذي وضع التعريف له, فإذا قلنا إن القرآن هو كلام الله فلابد أن يبين القائل ما مقصده من كلام الله, فإذا قال: هو كلام أنزله الله فينسب إليه لأنه منزله, كان القرآن مخلوقاً بهذا التعريف, فالمخلوق هو كل ما لم يكن موجوداً فوجد. وإذا قال: إنه صفة الله في الكلام, كان القرآن غير مخلوق لأنه يكون بذلك هو الله, فمن قال إن القرآن ليس مخلوقاً فإنه منطقياً يصف القرآن بصفات الله, فهو أزلي غير حادث ولا يفنى. فهل القرآن كذلك؟
أما قصة الإمام أحمد فلو صدقت تاريخياًـ وأتمنى البحث فيهاـ فإن الإمام أحمد ظن أن الموضوع يتعلق بالعقيدة فتمسك برفض القول بأن القرآن مخلوق, وحتى في القصة الواردة أنه طلب منهم أن يقروا بأن القرآن كلام الله, والفريقان يقران بأن القرآن كلام الله, ولكن الذين قالوا بأن القرآن مخلوق يفسرون ذلك بأن القرآن كلام من الله أو كلام أنزله الله, وليس كلام الله كصفته في الكلام, لأنه لو صح ذلك لكنا قد اطلعنا على صفة الله مباشرة , والله ليس كمثله شيء, ومنزه عن التشبيه.
إن الذين يصفون القائلين بخلق القرآن بصفات سيئة, أليس من حق من يقول بأن القرآن مخلوق أن يصف من يقول بأن القرآن غير مخلوق بأن لديهم (خبل) في تفكيرهم؟.

----------


## KANE2008

فعلا رب قارىء للقرءان والقرءان يلعنه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ما زلت أشكرك


بل أنا الذى يشكرك..لأنك بزعمك خلق القرآن أثبت لكل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن دعاة إعلاء العقل على سمو النص ينصبون فخاخا لمن يريدون له إتباعهم بأراجيف باطلة ودعوات تنافى كل عقل ومنطق



> من لا يتقيد بالقرآن في كل شيء فقد حكم على نفسه بالنفاق, هذا أمر بدهي لمن أقر بإيمانه بالقرآن, وهذا اتفاق بيننا لا نختلف فيه.


هذا مجرد قول..ينقصه الفعل..وقالوا فى الأمثال العبية:تحلف لى أصدقك ..أشوف أمورك أستعجب..
فأنت تقول بأنك تتقيد بالقرآن وأنه كلام الله ثم تفترى على كلام ربك بزعم أنه مخلوق



> يأستاذي لو أضفت جملة(بعد أن عرفت أنه من عند الله) لم يصبح للسؤال معنى.
> إن الذي يثبت أنه من عند الله هو العقل والمنطق, والكل سيقول سأنضم لما هو من عند الله, والسؤال كيف ستعرف أنه من عند الله؟. سؤالي واضح: لو وجدت أن ما قيل لك أنه من عند الله يتناقض مع عقلك ومنطقك فإلى أي الأمرين ستنضم, إلى عقلك ومنطقك أم إلى ما قيل لك إنه من عند الله؟.


ستظل تراوغ كثيرا بسؤالك الواضح الذى تسأله لى فى كل مناقشة..مرة تقول لى القرآن صراحة..ومرة تقول لى :ماقيل أنه من عند الله..وفى كل مرة أجيبك لكنك تظلل تكرر السؤال لضعف حجتك..ولأنك تريد أن يتوه المناقشين..وهيهات أن يحدث ذلك
ويمكن للمتابعين أن يراجعوا مناقشتنا ليتأكدوا من هذا..
فأنت تريد أن تهرب من حقيقة أن العقل والمنطق أثبت لنا أن القرآن كلام الله ولكن هذا لا يعطى أي تفوق للعقل على كلام الله..
عندما نتفق على أن القرآن كلام الله ..لا يصح أن نعود مرة أخرى لنقول ماذا لو إلا إذا كنت إما تشك فى عقلك أو تشك فى كلام الله..
فأنا عندما أكون مريض..أبحث عن طبيب ماهر ليعالجنى..وعندما أذهب إليه فيكتب لى دواء فأنا قد أكون قد إستخدمت عقلى بالذهاب إلى الطبيب المناسب..ولا أقول أن عقلى أمهر من الطبيب ولا ممن صنع الدواء..
عقلى قال هذا كلام الله..فألزم به نفسى..ولا ألغى عقلى..ولكننى لا أضع نفسى فى مكانة أعلى من الله ولا عقلى فى مكانة أعلى من كلامه..
يا ترى شتقول لى (ماذا لو) فى المناقشة التالية أيضا؟



> يأستاذي لو أضفت جملة(بعد أن عرفت أنه من عند الله) لم يصبح للسؤال معنى.


قل لنفسك هذا الكلام..فنحن إتفقنا على أن القرآن كلام الله لكنك تظل تردد هذا السؤال حتى تجعلنى أمل ولن أفعل



> إن الذي يثبت أنه من عند الله هو العقل والمنطق, والكل سيقول سأنضم لما هو من عند الله, والسؤال كيف ستعرف أنه من عند الله؟. سؤالي واضح: لو وجدت أن ما قيل لك أنه من عند الله يتناقض مع عقلك ومنطقك فإلى أي الأمرين ستنضم, إلى عقلك ومنطقك أم إلى ما قيل لك إنه من عند الله؟.


أرأيت كبف تسألنى هذا السؤال أكثر من مرة وبأكثر من صيغة  فى كل مناقشة لك؟
صدقت بعقلى كلام الله وآمنت به بقلبى ولا مجال بعد ذلك أن أقول ماذا لو..فعقلى لا يزال فى رأسى وهو يقول لى أننى عبد والله إله فلا بد أن أعمل عقلى وأطيع ربى



> أما العقل والمنطق والفطرة فلابد أن تكون مرجعية ثابتة يقينية لا يعترها الخطأ ولا الشك, وإلا فقدت صفتها كمرجعية. أما الفطرة فإنها لا تحيد(بفتح التاء), لأنها مرجعية ثابتة ويقينية ولكنها تحيد( بضم التاء), أي يستطيع الفرد أن يعمل بها أو لا يعمل..


مرجعية ثابتة؟هذا الذى تقوله محض هراء فالإنسان حاله يتبدل من حال إلى حال حسب عمره أو علمه أو معرفته أو الخبرات التى إكتسبها أو المجتمعات التى عاش فيها..العقل والمنطق والفطرة يمكن أن يطرأ عليهما عارض لذلك وجب وجود مرجعية أعلى وهى من عند الذى لا يخطىء ولا يضل ولاينسى..
ستقول لى ماذا لو؟أو إنت أعطيت غير المسلمين حجة يحتجون بها يوم القيامة؟؟وكيف تصبح العقل الذى دلنى على الله ليس بمرجع..وأنا رددت عليك أكثر من مرة فى أسئلتك هذه فلا تسألها لى ثانية وإرجع إلى مشاركاتى السابقة لتقرأ إجابتها..
ويمكنك أت تحيد مرجعيتك بضم التاء ولكن لا تستطيع أن تحيد كلام الله وإلا خرجت عن زمرة المؤمنين به..



> العقل والمنطق آية من آيات الله اليقينية التي لها القدرة على الحكم على الأمور بالصواب والخطأ.


هذه القدرة ليست مطلقة وقدرة الله هى المطلقة



> أما إذا فقدت هذه الصفة وكانت من صفاتها الخطأ والضلال فهذا يعني أن الله قد أمرنا باتباع الحق والصواب والاستقامة ولم يعطنا ما نستطيع به الحكم والتمييز لنصل إلى ما أمرنا به.إن عقلك ومنطقك إذا اعتراهما قصور الفهم فقد رفع عنك القلم ونجوت من الحساب.


ومن أعلم بالصواب من الخطأ؟أليس الله الذى أعطاك العقل لتفكر به لا لتتعالى به على ربك؟؟



> (أما إن كان هو الدليل والآية والبرهان على صفة الله في الكلام فهو مخلوق) لماذ  حكمت بعدم منطقيتها؟, بل هي منطقية جداً
> إن الكون دليل وآية وبرهان على عظمة الله..الكون مخلوق.وعظمة الله ليست بمخلوق, إنه كلام يصدق دليلي وينفي كلامك, فهل قال أحد أن الكون غير مخلوق لأنه عظمة الله؟.


يعنى عظمة الله مخلوق؟
جاوب لو سمحت



> من قال إن القرآن ليس وحي الله وكلامه وتنزيله على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو زنديق, فهل وجدتني قلت ذلك أم تقولني ما لم أقله؟


أنت قطعت الجملة من سياقها..أنا لم أقل بأنك لم تقل أن القرآن وحى لذلك أنت زنديق..لقد قلت لك بكل وضوح قبلها بأنك عندما تقول بأن القرآن مخلوق فأنت زنديق وكل من يقول بهذا القول زنادقة..فالمخلوق يعتريه التغير والتبدل والقرآن صفة من صفات الله تنسب إليه ولا تجرى علها قوانين المخلوقات



> إن الله خالق الكلام الذي أنزله في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن, وهو محدث لأنه لم يظهر على الأرض إلا بعد بعثة الأنبياء


حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل..
هذا كلام باطل..ومردود عليه..
لأن الله عندما يتكلم لا نخضع كلامه لقوانين الزمن البشرية
عندما قال مصطفى كامل لو لم أكن مصريا لوددت أن أكون مصريا ..لم أكن قد ولدت..وعندما يمعت هذه العبارة فهى محدثة بالنسبة لى..لكنها غير محدثة بالنسبة لمصطفى كامل..
قبل أن يولد مصطفى كامل لم يقل أحد بهذه العبارة فيمكننا أن نقول عندما قالها بأنها محدثة فى ذلك الوقت لأنه بشر ومحكوم بالزمن..
أما الله فغير محكوم بالزمن يا داعى العقل..فالقول بأن الله خالق الكلام الذى قاله محض أراجيف  وزندقة..



> أما أنه فان فأين مزامير داود وتوراة موسى وصحف إبراهيم, ألم تفن؟.


أعوذ بالله من غضب الله..كلام الله فان؟!
أنت قلت بنفسك أن كلام الله صفة من صفاته..فهل صفات الله تفنى؟
((لكن الله يشهد بما أنزل إليك أنزله بعلمه والملائكة يشهدون وكفى بالله شهيدا))<سورة النساء آية 166>
هل علم الله فان؟هل كلام الله فان؟
أسأل الله أن يقيك شر نفسك وأن يقى الناس شرك



> أقول إن القرآن مخلوق وأنت تقول إن القرآن.....أجب بغير النفي,لا تقول هو غير مخلوق بل قل بصفة الإثبات


كلام الله هو كلام الله ومعاذ الله أن أسميه بإسم لم يسمه به الله أو رسول الله..



> ما هي الأدلة التي لو قدمتها لك تقر بأن القرآن مخلوق؟, أو يحكم بها أهل العدل على صواب القول بأن القرآن مخلوق؟.


لا يمكن أن أقر بأن القرآن مخلوق
وأنت الذى لابد لك من ذكر دليل على ذلك من المنطق المقبول لا المغلوط أو من الكتاب أو من السنة



> صدقت, الإحساس يحتاج لحواس, وإدراك ما هية ما يحس يحتاج لعقل وعلم, هل اتفقنا؟


إتفقنا وإرجع إلى تعريفك للعقل فى أولى مشاركاتك..لتعرف أنك لا تثبت على منطق..



> إن منطقي الصحيح هو الذي جعل القرآن صحيحاً بالنسبة لي وليس كحقيقة مطلقة, وما يهم البشر ....


لست معنى بغيرك فى هذا النقاش..بل أعنى بك
هل الفرآن حقيقة مطلقة لك أم لا ؟لأن جملتك تحتمل معنيين



> ما زلت أشكرك....


وَمَن شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

أخي الفاضل / أحمد ناصر..سلام الله عليك
لقد أخرجت كل ما في جعبتك, ولعلي أخرجت كل ما في جعبتي, ولم تفلح في تغيير موقفي من العقل والمنطق كما فشلت أنا في إقناعك بتغيير ما أنت عليه, ولكن الجديد هو أنك بدأت تتطاول علي, ولم أعهد من غيرك هذا ولا أقبله منك, إن الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية, فليكن شعار مطبق بيننا, وما زلت أنا وأنت نؤمن بالله بصفاته ونؤمن بالقرآن وبالرسول وباليوم الآخر, لقد اجتهدت بقدر ما رزقني الله من عقل ومنطق وفكر, وداخلي هوى وعاطفة فلعل هواي وعاطفتي قد طغيا على عقلي ومنطقي دون أن أدري, ما أدريه الآن أنني على الحق ومنطقي صحيح وحجتي غالبة, فلنترك للناس الحكم, ثم لنترك للزمن دوره لعل أحدنا يغير ما هو عليه, سعدت بك, وأشكرك لأنك كنت تناقش داخل إطار الموضوع ولم تخرج عنه, ولولا بعض الألفاظ التي خرجت منك وما كنت أتمنى أن تخرج منك, لأننا لم نلتق ولم نتعارف, عفا الله عنك.

----------


## KANE2008

اخى احمد ناصر  :f: 
اشكرك بكل ما تحمله معانى الشكر حقا وبارك الله لك وفيك وعليك
 على سعه صدرك وصبرك  وتحملك لكل تلك الاكاذيب والباطيل والتراهات اولا
ثانيا لكشف زور وبهتان كل مدعى ومضل بالحجه والبرهان والنقاش
واستطعت ايضا ان تجتر كل ما عنده وتكشف حقيقته على العيان 
ومستخدما مايعتمد عليه من منطق واعمال للعقل 
وايضاح الصوره جيدا لكل قارىء للموضوع واعتقد اخى الكريم انك تعلم وهوا ايضا يعلم ان كفه الحق رجحت لجانبك
فالله لا يخزى من نصره ويخزى كل شقى كفور
حقيقى بجد والله ما عارف اقولك ايه
ربنا يديم عليك نعمته ويوفقك لما يحب ويرضى  ويرزقك الكثير من علمه وبركاته  :f: 
ودلوقتى يا جماعه زى ما قال (مجدد الدين  ::  ) نترك التحكيم للناس
وانا كواحد من الناس باقول ان كفه الحق والمنطق والعقل كانت فى صف اخى احمد ناصر
فماهو رايكم ؟

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

- {فَتَقَطَّعُوا أَمْرَهُم بَيْنَهُمْ زُبُرًا كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ} (53) سورة المؤمنون
- {مِنَ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُوا دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُوا شِيَعًا كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ} (32) سورة الروم
- {قُل لَّا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا أَجْرَمْنَا وَلَا نُسْأَلُ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ} (25) سورة سبأ
- {قُلْ يَجْمَعُ بَيْنَنَا رَبُّنَا ثُمَّ يَفْتَحُ بَيْنَنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَهُوَ الْفَتَّاحُ الْعَلِيمُ } (26) سورة سبأ
- {قُلْ إِن ضَلَلْتُ فَإِنَّمَا أَضِلُّ عَلَى نَفْسِي وَإِنِ اهْتَدَيْتُ فَبِمَا يُوحِي إِلَيَّ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ قَرِيبٌ} (50) سورة سبأ
-  {وَإِن كَانَ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنكُمْ آمَنُواْ بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَطَآئِفَةٌ لَّمْ يْؤْمِنُواْ فَاصْبِرُواْ حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ اللّهُ بَيْنَنَا وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ} (87) سورة الأعراف

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي الفاضل / أحمد ناصر..سلام الله عليك
> لقد أخرجت كل ما في جعبتك, ولعلي أخرجت كل ما في جعبتي, ولم تفلح في تغيير موقفي من العقل والمنطق كما فشلت أنا في إقناعك بتغيير ما أنت عليه, ولكن الجديد هو أنك بدأت تتطاول علي, ولم أعهد من غيرك هذا ولا أقبله منك, إن الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية, فليكن شعار مطبق بيننا, وما زلت أنا وأنت نؤمن بالله بصفاته ونؤمن بالقرآن وبالرسول وباليوم الآخر, لقد اجتهدت بقدر ما رزقني الله من عقل ومنطق وفكر, وداخلي هوى وعاطفة فلعل هواي وعاطفتي قد طغيا على عقلي ومنطقي دون أن أدري, ما أدريه الآن أنني على الحق ومنطقي صحيح وحجتي غالبة, فلنترك للناس الحكم, ثم لنترك للزمن دوره لعل أحدنا يغير ما هو عليه, سعدت بك, وأشكرك لأنك كنت تناقش داخل إطار الموضوع ولم تخرج عنه, ولولا بعض الألفاظ التي خرجت منك وما كنت أتمنى أن تخرج منك, لأننا لم نلتق ولم نتعارف, عفا الله عنك.


أنا لم أخرج ما فى جعبتى بعد..فأنا لم أرد عليك إلا بالمنطق الذى تقول بأنك من أنصاره
ولم أتطاول عليك بل أنتقد فكرك الملىء بالإنحرافات
أما أنت كشخص فليس لى عليك سلطان
فعسى الله أن يبدل حالك ويسخرك لرفعة دينه فهو القادر على كل شيء
أما إذا كنت تريد الإنسحاب من المناقشة بحجة أننى أتطاول عليك حتى تظهر بصور شهيد الفكر..فإرجع إلى مشاركاتك وأقرأها بعناية..أحب أن أكرر لك أن من تتاح له الفرصة للدفاع عن نفسه أو فكره ولا يفعل فإما أن يكون فكره أضعف من أن يدافع عنه..أو يكون هو أضعف من أن يدافع عن فكره..ويبدو أنك آثرت الفرار..لأن منطقك ضعيف..وقناع العقل الذى ترتديه أفكارك قد سقط..
أما عن نفسى فسيظل موضوعى هذا باقيا بإذن الله وبمساهمات كل أعضاء المنتدى الغيورين على دينهم ليفندوا أباطيل دعاة العقل الذين يريدون أن يهدموا الدين بأفكار خبيثة وبشعارات براقة ظاهرها الرحمة وباطنها العذاب..
وعندما تكتب آيات الله فى المشاركة السابقة فإنك تريد أن تظهر بصورة المتدين المتمسك بكلام ربه..رغم أن دعوتك تريد منها جعل هذا القرآن الذى تذكر آياته فى مرتبة متأخرة عن عقلك وفطرتك وغريزتك..ثم تفترى على القرآن وتقول بأنه مخلوق..
وعندما قال م.جمال الشربينى عن مقدمة الموضوع بأنها هبلة..لم أغضب لنفسى..لكن أى مسلم غيور على دينه يغضب لله..
ولكلام الله الذى تقول عنه أنه مخلوق ومحدث وفانى..
ثم تريد أن تهرب ولا تجيب عن أسئلتى لأنك واثق من أن الموقف ليس فى صالحك..
تصرفك حول إشتراكك فى المنتدى ا لذى إشترط عليك عدم طرح ما يخالف السنة وجماعة المسلمين ووافقت عليه..ثم لم تلتزم بكلمتك ولا بعهدك هو التصرف الذى يجب أن نقرأه جيدا حتى نعرف من أنت..

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ أحمد
حججي وحججك مدونة للأعضاء, وأنا أرى أن حججي هي الحق, وأنت ترى أن حججك هي الحق, فماذا نفعل, سأعطيك مثالاً لما نحن عليه:
* أهل السنة والجماعة, والمعتزلة, والشيعة*قدم كل منهم أدلته للآخر, كل منهم يرى أنه على الحق, فماذا يفعل الباقون, إن النقاش يعني تقديم الدليل والبرهان للآخر, ولا يشترط إقناع الآخر به, لأن الإنسان لكي يقتنع بأمر فلابد من توافر عناصر معينة في هذا الأمر, وليس بأن يكون هذا الأمر حقاً لا شك فيه, وإلا لآمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعاً.والرسول قد أخبرنا أن الجنة لن يدخلها من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر, وفسر الكبر بأنه بطر الحق وغمط الناس, فمن عرض عليه الحق ولم يعرفه أو عرفه ولم يخضع نفسه له فالجنة لن يدخلها إلا الأطهار, أطهار النفوس, الذين لا يمنعهم الانتماء أو العصبية أو المصلحة أو حتى الاستهتار والاستخفاف من الخضوع للحق الذي جعل الله في كل نفس المرجعية التي تتبينه.
أليس لإسرائيل الحجة والبرهان على ما فعلته بفلسطين وأهلها؟.
ألم يقدم هتلر لمواطنيه الدليل والبرهان على صواب منهجه, وإلا لما حاربوا الدنيا معه؟.
ألا تمتلئ الصحف والمجلات ومواقع النت ووسائل الإعلام بحجج وبراهين كل طائفة في الكون, هل كلهم يقدمون الدليل والبرهان الصحيح, وإذا كان برهانهم باطل فلماذا يتبعهم المؤيدون لهم؟.
إن الله يقول:{وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ وَلِيَقْتَرِفُواْ مَا هُم مُّقْتَرِفُونَ} (113) سورة الأنعام, إذن فلا يعلم الحق ولا يتبينه إلا أهل الحق, أما غيرهم فسيراه باطلاً, وسيرى الباطل حقاً بل ويرضاه.إن المشكلة تكمن في الجهاز الذي يتلقى, فإن كان صالحا رأى الحق حقاً والباطل باطلاً, وإن فسد رأى الباطل حقاً والحق باطلاً,{وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا أَعْجَمِيًّا لَّقَالُوا لَوْلَا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاء وَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ} (44) سورة فصلت, فالقرآن هو القرآن, أناس يرونه هدى وشفاء, وآخرون يرونه عمى, فهل يمكن لأحد أن يحول هؤلاء إلى هؤلاء؟.
إن ما أوقن به هو أن الله قد خلق في كل إنسان آلية يمكنه بها تبين الحق من الباطل والصواب من الخطأ والاستقامة من الانحراف, فإذا استخدمها كما خلقها الله فيه عرف الحق واتبعه, وإذا طغى عليه الهوى ضل وإن حسب أنه من المهتدين.
هذا الكلام ينطبق علي قبل أن ينطبق على غيري, وأنا أحسب أنني على حق وراجعت نفسي, فإن تبين أنني لم أكن على حق فهي نفسي الخبيثة التي أوهمتني بذلك, وإن تبين أنني على حق فسأحمد الله على ما رزقني من نفس طيبة.
نحن في غنى من أن نسيء لبعضنا البعض, فالأمة تحتاج لما يجمعها وليس لما يفرقها, ولعل الأيام تشهد تحول أحدنا لما عليه الآخر, فالقلوب بين إصبعين من إصبع الرحمن يقلبها كيف يشاء

----------


## ابن طيبة

*السلام عليكم  اخي الفاضل دكتور ابو المكارم
مشاركتي الاخيرة لم ترد عليها الرد المطلوب فمازلت تاخذ بما تريد و تترك ما لا تريد حسب ما يتفق مع تفكيرك عموما دعنا ننتهي من هذه الفقرة و ندخل الي فقرة اهم

انت تقول دائما هب انا هنديا اراد ان يدخل للاسلام فكيف سنقنعه و تقول ان طريقة اقناعه ستكون بالعقل و اعمال العقل و تحري مكارم الاخلاق الم تقل ذلك؟ ان كنت قلته و هذا ما حدث دعني اطرح عليك هذه الفرضية 
" هب ان شخص ما اراد ان يتحري من هو خالق هذا الكون و عرض عليه الاديان الثلاثة اليهودية بتعاليمها قبل التحريف و المسيحية بتعاليمها قبل التحريف ثم الاسلام  في رايك اي هذه الاديان سيختار ؟
بمنطقك سوف يعمل هذا الشخص عقله و يتحري مكارم الاخلاق و يجد ان الاديان الثلاثة كلها حق لانها من لدن الله سبحانه و تعالي و سيجد ان الانجيل احل بعض ما حرم علي بني اسرائيل و حرم بعض ما احل عليهم و في هذه الحالة سيجد ان الانجيل بتعاليمه الجديدة قد نسخ التوراة ثم سياتي الي القران فسيجد ان ما فيه ينسخ ما جاءت به التوراة و ما جاء به الانجيل اذا سيعمل عقله و يختار دين القران الا و هو الاسلام
و هنا هل كانت مرجعية هذا الشخص هي العقل فقط ام العقل و النصوص ..... بالطبع كانت المرجعية و النصوص هنا قد وصلنا الي ان مرجعية هذا الشخص هي العقل و النصوص فمن له الاسبقية هل المرجعية الاولي هي العقل ام النص ؟

و هنا دعنا نتوقف معا لقليل من الوقت حتي نناقش قضية هامة 
ففي فرضيتنا السابقة كان مرجع الشخص هو الكتب المقدسة الثلاثة و الذي اعمل فيها عقله فاختار الاسلام دينا و هو اختيار منطقي عقلاني قاده اليه تفكيره و عقله و منطقه 
و لكن هب ان الكتب الثلاثة لم تكن موجودة فكيف كان هذا الشخص سيعمل عقله و ما هي مرجعيته التي كان سيعتمد عليها ليؤمن بالله هل كان سيعتمد علي عقله للوصول الي ان هناك خالق واحد للكون و هو المتصرف فيه بقدرته و اذا كان ذلك كذلك فدعنا نلجأ الي اهل الفترة لماذا لم يعمل اهل الفترة عقولهم ليصلوا الي دين الله الحق ؟
اكرر سؤالي لماذا لم يعمل اهل الفترة عقولهم ليصلوا الي دين الحق ؟ 
و كيف يرفع الله عنهم التكليف لانه لم يبعث اليهم الرسل لينبههم من غفلتهم او شركهم او حتي كفرهم اليس هو القائل  وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً ) 
اين موضع العقل هنا ؟ و اين اهميته ؟ و كيف لم يعتد به في هذه الحالة ؟
انتظر اجابتك بعيدا عن الدخول في قضايا فرعية

دمت بخير*

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ الفاضل/ بن طيبة...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




> مشاركتي الاخيرة لم ترد عليها الرد المطلوب فمازلت تاخذ بما تريد و تترك ما لا تريد حسب ما يتفق مع تفكيرك عموما دعنا ننتهي من هذه الفقرة و ندخل الي فقرة اهم


لا أحسب أنني كذلك , وإنت كذلك فأنا مخطئ.
ب


> منطقك سوف يعمل هذا الشخص عقله و يتحري مكارم الاخلاق و يجد ان الاديان الثلاثة كلها حق لانها من لدن الله سبحانه و تعالي و سيجد ان الانجيل احل بعض ما حرم علي بني اسرائيل و حرم بعض ما احل عليهم و في هذه الحالة سيجد ان الانجيل بتعاليمه الجديدة قد نسخ التوراة ثم سياتي الي القران فسيجد ان ما فيه ينسخ ما جاءت به التوراة و ما جاء به الانجيل اذا سيعمل عقله و يختار دين القران الا و هو الاسلام
> و هنا هل كانت مرجعية هذا الشخص هي العقل فقط ام العقل و النصوص ..... بالطبع كانت المرجعية و النصوص هنا قد وصلنا الي ان مرجعية هذا الشخص هي العقل و النصوص فمن له الاسبقية هل المرجعية الاولي هي العقل ام النص ؟


أخي الفاضل: المرجعية التي نقصدها هي العقل والفطرة والمنطق, وهي التي هدته لأن الإسلام دين الحق, فلماذا نصر على مقارنة المرجعية التي خلقها الله لنا لنتبين بها الحق من الباطل مع الدين الذي أنزله الله لنا؟, هل يجب أن يكون أحدهم فوق الآخر؟, أو أسمى من الآخر, أو أعظم منه, أسألك :ما هو تقديرك لما جعله الله فيك من عقل وفطرة ومنطق...في أي الدرجات والمقامات تضع ذلك؟.أليست هذه المرجعية التي عرفت بها الله والدين والحق والباطل؟, هل تقارن بما أنزله الله علينا من كتب ورسل وكأننا يجب أن نشجع طرف على طرف أو ننتصر لطرف على طرف؟, المرجعية ككتاب يشرح كيف تبني بناء بطريقة صحيحة دون أخطاء, فلو اتبع أحد هذه المرجعية وبنى بناء عظيماً مبهراً, فهل يكون الكتاب أعظم من البناء, أم البناء أعظم من الكتاب, إن المقارنة تكون بين بناء وبناء وليس بين بناء وكتاب.



> و لكن هب ان الكتب الثلاثة لم تكن موجودة فكيف كان هذا الشخص سيعمل عقله و ما هي مرجعيته التي كان سيعتمد عليها ليؤمن بالله هل كان سيعتمد علي عقله للوصول الي ان هناك خالق واحد للكون و هو المتصرف فيه بقدرته و اذا كان ذلك كذلك فدعنا نلجأ الي اهل الفترة لماذا لم يعمل اهل الفترة عقولهم ليصلوا الي دين الله الحق ؟
> اكرر سؤالي لماذا لم يعمل اهل الفترة عقولهم ليصلوا الي دين الحق ؟ 
> و كيف يرفع الله عنهم التكليف لانه لم يبعث اليهم الرسل لينبههم من غفلتهم او شركهم او حتي كفرهم اليس هو القائل  وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً ) 
> اين موضع العقل هنا ؟ و اين اهميته ؟ و كيف لم يعتد به في هذه الحالة ؟
> انتظر اجابتك بعيدا عن الدخول في قضايا فرعية


إن أهل الفترة وهي العصور التي لم يكن للناس فيها أنبياء سيحاسبون طبقاً للمنطق والفطرة, فينجو من أصلح ويهلك من أفسد, لن يحاسبوا على عقيدة أو نسك وشعائر, بل سيحاسبون على المرجعية التي خلقت بداخلهم, فالذي عاش بالعدل والمساواة والرحمة والمروءة والوفاء والصدق ليس كمن طغى وبغى وهتك الأعراض واستحل الأموال.
أما المرجعية فليست فيها صلاة الفجر والسعي بين الصفا والمروة, هذه أمور لا تعلم إلا بالوحي.
أما إن كنت تحسب أن الله لن يحاسب أهل الفترة على شيء وسيساوي بين من استقام ومن انحرف, ومن عدل ومن ظلم فقد أسأت فهم الآية.
هل أجبتك أم تهربت؟.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ أحمد
> حججي وحججك مدونة للأعضاء, وأنا أرى أن حججي هي الحق, وأنت ترى أن حججك هي الحق, فماذا نفعل,


أخى د.أبوالمكارم
أنت سترجع إلى مرجعيتك من عقل وغريزة وفطرة 
وأنا أطلب منك أن تعود إلى المرجعية الأعلى وهى كتاب الله
يقول رب العزة
((يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنكُمْ فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً ))<آية 59 سورة النساء>>
لذلك عندما تقول بخلق القرآن وبأنه محدث وفان فإننى أطالبك بأن تأتى لى بدليل على كلامك..



> الأخ أحمد
> سأعطيك مثالاً لما نحن عليه:
> * أهل السنة والجماعة, والمعتزلة, والشيعة*قدم كل منهم أدلته للآخر, كل منهم يرى أنه على الحق, فماذا يفعل الباقون, إن النقاش يعني تقديم الدليل والبرهان للآخر, ولا يشترط إقناع الآخر به, لأن الإنسان لكي يقتنع بأمر فلابد من توافر عناصر معينة في هذا الأمر, وليس بأن يكون هذا الأمر حقاً لا شك فيه, وإلا لآمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعاً.والرسول قد أخبرنا أن الجنة لن يدخلها من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر, وفسر الكبر بأنه بطر الحق وغمط الناس, فمن عرض عليه الحق ولم يعرفه أو عرفه ولم يخضع نفسه له فالجنة لن يدخلها إلا الأطهار, أطهار النفوس, الذين لا يمنعهم الانتماء أو العصبية أو المصلحة أو حتى الاستهتار والاستخفاف من الخضوع للحق الذي جعل الله في كل نفس المرجعية التي تتبينه.


ترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما إن تمسكنا به لن نضل بعده أبدا كتاب الله وسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم
ومن أشد أنواع الكبر أن يظن المرء بنفسه تفوقا يرفع به إلى مصاف يعلو على كتاب الله أو سنة رسوله
لذلك من السهل جدا التمييز بين الفئات الضالة والفئة التى لن تضل بتمسكها بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام
يقول ربنا جل وعلا فى سورة لقمان الآية 22((َمَن يُسْلِمْ وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى وَإِلَى اللَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الْأُمُورِ ))




> أليس لإسرائيل الحجة والبرهان على ما فعلته بفلسطين وأهلها؟.
> ألم يقدم هتلر لمواطنيه الدليل والبرهان على صواب منهجه, وإلا لما حاربوا الدنيا معه؟.
> ألا تمتلئ الصحف والمجلات ومواقع النت ووسائل الإعلام بحجج وبراهين كل طائفة في الكون, هل كلهم يقدمون الدليل والبرهان الصحيح, وإذا كان برهانهم باطل فلماذا يتبعهم المؤيدون لهم؟.
> إن الله يقول:{وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ وَلِيَقْتَرِفُواْ مَا هُم مُّقْتَرِفُونَ} (113) سورة الأنعام, إذن فلا يعلم الحق ولا يتبينه إلا أهل الحق, أما غيرهم فسيراه باطلاً, وسيرى الباطل حقاً بل ويرضاه.


كلام عظيم جدا



> إن المشكلة تكمن في الجهاز الذي يتلقى, فإن كان صالحا رأى الحق حقاً والباطل باطلاً, وإن فسد رأى الباطل حقاً والحق باطلاً,{وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا أَعْجَمِيًّا لَّقَالُوا لَوْلَا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاء وَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ} (44) سورة فصلت, فالقرآن هو القرآن, أناس يرونه هدى وشفاء, وآخرون يرونه عمى, فهل يمكن لأحد أن يحول هؤلاء إلى هؤلاء؟.


صدقت..المشكلة تكمن فى الجهاز الذى يتلقى
لذلك وجب الرجوع إلى مرجعية أعلى من هذا الجهاز الذى قد يصيبه خلل فى أثناء عملية التلقى
لذلك فإن المرجعية يجب ألا يأتيها الباطل ولا يشوبها التحريف
وهذا لن يوجد إلا فى كتاب الله..لذلك وجب إتخاذ كتاب الله مرجع للعقل ..يستقى منه فى ضوء سنة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم



> إن ما أوقن به هو أن الله قد خلق في كل إنسان آلية يمكنه بها تبين الحق من الباطل والصواب من الخطأ والاستقامة من الانحراف, فإذا استخدمها كما خلقها الله فيه عرف الحق واتبعه, وإذا طغى عليه الهوى ضل وإن حسب أنه من المهتدين.


ولكى يضمن الفرد إستخدام هذه الآلية الإستخدام الأمثل ..يجب عليه أن يقرأ تعليمات من خلق هذه الآلية..ويتخذها مرجعا يراجع من خلاله خط سير آليته



> هذا الكلام ينطبق علي قبل أن ينطبق على غيري, وأنا أحسب أنني على حق وراجعت نفسي, فإن تبين أنني لم أكن على حق فهي نفسي الخبيثة التي أوهمتني بذلك, وإن تبين أنني على حق فسأحمد الله على ما رزقني من نفس طيبة.


ألا يشبه هذا المنطق منطق إسرائيل فيما تفعله بإسرائيل ومنطق هتلر وأتباعه فيما وصلوا إليه؟
إنهم ظنوا بأنفسهم خيرا..والمسلم يستعيذ بالله من أن يركن إلى نفسه طرفة عين..والأضمن والأسلم له أن يأول إلى كتاب ربه الذى سيهديه سبيل الرشاد



> نحن في غنى من أن نسيء لبعضنا البعض, فالأمة تحتاج لما يجمعها وليس لما يفرقها, ولعل الأيام تشهد تحول أحدنا لما عليه الآخر, فالقلوب بين إصبعين من إصبع الرحمن يقلبها كيف يشاء


أخى الفاضل
أدعوك مرة أخرى لتعرض منطقك على كتاب الله لترى إن كان صائبا أم لا
سأعطيك مثالا صغيرا على أن أعود لأبين لك أخطائك فى الإستدلال سواء فى موضوعك هذا أو فى أى موضوع آخر كتبته هنا أو من خلال كتابك الذى تنوى إهداؤه لى..إن شاء الله
مثلا أنت علقت على قصة الإمام أجمد بن حنبل رحمه الله كما يلى:



> أما قصة الإمام أحمد فلو صدقت تاريخياًـ وأتمنى البحث فيهاـ فإن الإمام أحمد ظن أن الموضوع يتعلق بالعقيدة فتمسك برفض القول بأن القرآن مخلوق................


فأولا أنت لم تؤكد بصحة الرواية المثبتة تاريخيا
ثانبا سلمت بأنه قال هذا لأنه ظن أن هذا الموضوع يتعلق بالعقيدة فقط
فكيف عرفت أنه طن أن الموضوع يتعلق بالعقيدة فقط؟
عندما يعرض أمر جلل على عالم فى حجم وقيمة ومكانة أمام وعالم كبير كأحمد إبن حنبل فإنه من المفترض أن يقلب النظر فيه من كل الوجوه..وكل هذه السنوات التى قضاها فى السجن وكل التعذيب الذى عذبوه به لم يثنيه عن موقفه..
ولا يجوز لك أن تؤكد على إحتمال فى علم المنطق..
أنا لم أتعجب كثيرا من تأكيدك هذا..فقد سمعت جمال البنا منذ أيام فى برنامج الدين والحياة يؤكد أن الله لم يحرم الربا إلا لأنه كان سببا فى إسترقاق الناس..وقال وأكد بلسانه أنه لا يوجد أى سبب آخر لتحريم الربا..وأنه يجب ألا نتكلم فى هذه القضية التى تعتبر قد إنتهت بإنتهاء العبودية والإسترقاق من على وجه الأرض..يعنى ممكن نتعامل بالربا الآن ولا يكون حرام..
وهذه مغالطة من داعى العقل جمال البنا فلا يمكن أن يحيط أحدنا بكل حكمة الله ولا بعلمه..وعلى سبيل المثال..فمصر عندما إبتليت بالإحتلال الذى جثم على قلوبنا سنوات عدة..كان بسبب القروض الربوية التى إقترضها الخديوى رحمه الله..
فهل يمكننى الوثوق فى منطق جمال البنا الذى إدعى إنفراده حصريا بمعرفة السبب الوحيد الذى حرم الله الربا من أجله..
نبى الله  عيسى بن مريم عليه وعلى أمه السلام خير أم جمال بك البنا؟
إستمع إلى قول الله فى آية 116 من سورة المائدة
((وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ ))

ما زلت أنتظر دليلك الدامغ الذى إقتنع به عقلك على خلق القرآن والذى تقول بأنه محدث وفان رغم إعترافك بأنه كلام الله
وهذا بعض مما أرده الإمام بن حنبل رحمه الله..لأن كلام الله صفة من صفاته سبحانه وتعالى..
وصفات الله لا تفنى..هل تفنى عظمة الله؟هل تفنى قدرة الله؟هل تفنى رحمة الله؟
هدانى الله وإياك إلى سواء السبيل..

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

أخي الفاضل/ أحمد ناصر
كلام الله لا يفنى وهو أزلي وهو غير مخلوق, نحن نتحدث عن صفة الله في الكلام, فإذا قلنا إن القرآن أزلي ولا يفنى وهو غير مخلوق فنحن نقول إن القرآن هو الله, إن من صفات الله ومن صفة كل صفة من صفاته أنه أزلي ولا يفنى وغير مخلوق وليس كمثله شيء, فهل القرآن يحمل هذه الصفات.
قلت لك إن الموضوع يتعلق بالمنطق وبتعريف الكلمات فلم تصدقني, نحن جميعاً نؤمن بالله وبأن الله أنزل القرآن وأن القرآن كلام أنزله الله على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم, من قال بهذا لا يمكن أن يكون زنديقاً. أما من قال بأن القرآن ليس كلاماً أنزله الله كآية ودليل وبرهان على صفة الكلام له, وإنما هو أي القرآن صفة الله في الكلام فهو يحتاج لمراجعة منطقه, إن وصف الله ليس كوصف ما خلقه الله.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الفاضل د.أبوالمكارم
من أبسط قواعد اللغة العربية أن الصفة تتبع الموصوف والنعت بتبع المنعوت
فإذا قلت أن أبوالمكارم شجاع..فإن صفته الشجاعة..وهذا لا يعنى أبدا أن الشجاعة هى أبوالمكارم
وتظل هذه الصفة ملازمة له  ما دام متحليا بها..فإن تبدل حاله ..فلإنه بشر تجرى عليه العوامل الزمنية..فيحيى ويموت..ويتبدل حاله..
والقرآن كلام الله ..وكلام الله صفة من صفاته..كالعظمة والقدرة..
وصفات الله تتبعه ..وهذا لا يعنى أبدا أن الله هو العظمة أو أن الله هو القدرة..أو أن الله هو كلام الله
ولا يمكن القول بأن قدرة الله فانية أو أن عظمته فانية أو أن كلامه فان..فهذا شطط والعياذ بالله
وبما أن صفات الله تتبعه..وبما أن الله ليس كمثله شيء..فإن عظمة الله ليس كمثلها عظمة ..وقدرته ليس كمثلها قدرة..وكلامه ليس كمثله كلام..
فعظمة الله ليست بشيء وقدرة الله ليست بشيء وكلام الله ليس بشيء  وسمعه ليس بشيء وبصره ليس بشيء
((فَاطِرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَمِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ أَزْوَاجًا يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ ))<آية 11 من سورة الشورى>
ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير..هكذا قال الله لنا لنعمل عقولنا إن لم نكن قد فهمنا فهما مباشرا..بأن الله السميع البصير ليس كمثله شيء ..فإن سمعه ليس بشيء وبصره ليس بشيء وكل صفاته ومنها كلامه ليس كمثلها شيء
الله نهانا ورسوله نهانا عن أن نتبع متشابه القرآن وهو كلام الله..أليس من باب أولى ألا نتبع المتشابه من تعريفات تؤدى إلى نتائج متضادة؟أخاطب عقلك وضميرك..
يقول الله سبحانه وجل شأنه
((هُوَ الَّذِيَ أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُّحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ في قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاء الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاء تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلاَّ اللّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِّنْ عِندِ رَبِّنَا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلاَّ أُوْلُواْ الألْبَابِ ))
كل منا يعمل عقله وينظر..أيريد أن يكون من أولوا الألباب أم يريد أن يكون من الذين فى قلوبهم زيغ

----------


## KANE2008

جميع المخلوقات تموت ؟ فهل القرءان سيموت يا مدعى العلم؟
القرءان سينزع من الصدور فقط ولكن لن يموت لانه ليس بمخلوق
وجميع المخلوقات من صفاتها النقص ولكن كتاب الله كامل غير منقوص مع العلم ان صفات الله ايضا تامه وغير منقوصه فهل القرءان اله ؟
فقد شهد الله بنفسه على اياته بالتمام والكمال وبانها محكمه والله خير الشاهدين

{وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلاَّ أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُم مَّا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الكِتَابِ مِن شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ} (38) سورة الأنعام

بل وتوعد للمنافقين الظالمين الذين يبغون تاويله بغير علم او طعنا فيه

{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ إِن فِي صُدُورِهِمْ إِلَّا كِبْرٌ مَّا هُم بِبَالِغِيهِ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ} (56) سورة غافر

{هُوَ الَّذِيَ أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُّحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ في قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاء الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاء تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلاَّ اللّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِّنْ عِندِ رَبِّنَا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلاَّ أُوْلُواْ الألْبَابِ} (7) سورة آل عمران

والنتيجه انه لا اعمال للعقل فى وجود النص الالهى مع تمام الايمان به 
فحكمه الله لا يدركها عقل ولا منطق ولا اى من تلك التراهات

{يَا أَيُّهَا *الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ* *اسْتَجِيبُواْ لِلّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُم لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ* وَاعْلَمُواْ *أَنَّ اللّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ* وَأَنَّهُ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ} (24) سورة الأنفال

فقد قال من هم خير منا واعلى شانا ومكانه سمعنا واطعنا
افلا نكون من الطائعين ؟

{آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّن رُّسُلِهِ وَقَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ} (285) سورة البقرة


ولكن السمع والطاعه ايها المدعى نعمه لا تعرفها انت وامثالك ولن تعرفوها ابدا 
قد من الله بها على المؤمنين حقا ومن اصطفاهم لحمل الرساله للائمه الاسلاميه

{وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُم بِهِ إِذْ قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ} (7) سورة المائدة

حكمه الله فى اوامره ونواهيه لا تناقش ولا اعمال للعقل بها
فحكمه الله اعلى من ان يدركها عقل 
وكلامه جل وعلا مُنزل غير مخلوق وحتى ياذن الله سوف يُرفع كمان نزل

{وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَاتَّقُواْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ} (155) سورة الأنعام
{إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} (2) سورة يوسف
{وَقُرْآناً فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنزِيلاً} (106) سورة الإسراء

وهناك العديد والعديد من الايات التى تثبت انه مُنزل وليس (مخلوق )
واقول لك للمره المليون زى ما قال اخى احمد ناصر
اتحداك تجيب  دليل واحد ان القرءان مخلوق من الكتاب او السنه
وطبعا كالعاده دوران فى حلقات مفرغه ومافيش اجابه واضحه
وياريت بلاش تجيبلى سيره الفطره والمنطق والخزعبلات دى احسن ما بقتش تودى ولا تجيب 
او يظهر انك ما تعرفش غير الكلمتين دول وكل شويه تقولهم  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن طيبة
					

و لكن هب ان الكتب الثلاثة لم تكن موجودة فكيف كان هذا الشخص سيعمل عقله و ما هي مرجعيته التي كان سيعتمد عليها ليؤمن بالله هل كان سيعتمد علي عقله للوصول الي ان هناك خالق واحد للكون و هو المتصرف فيه بقدرته و اذا كان ذلك كذلك فدعنا نلجأ الي اهل الفترة لماذا لم يعمل اهل الفترة عقولهم ليصلوا الي دين الله الحق ؟
اكرر سؤالي لماذا لم يعمل اهل الفترة عقولهم ليصلوا الي دين الحق ؟ 
و كيف يرفع الله عنهم التكليف لانه لم يبعث اليهم الرسل لينبههم من غفلتهم او شركهم او حتي كفرهم اليس هو القائل  وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً ) 
اين موضع العقل هنا ؟ و اين اهميته ؟ و كيف لم يعتد به في هذه الحالة ؟



انت لم تجب علي سؤالي بعد اخي الفاضل دكتور ابو المكارم
انت تقول





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					

إن أهل الفترة وهي العصور التي لم يكن للناس فيها أنبياء سيحاسبون طبقاً للمنطق والفطرة, فينجو من أصلح ويهلك من أفسد, لن يحاسبوا على عقيدة أو نسك وشعائر, بل سيحاسبون على المرجعية التي خلقت بداخلهم, فالذي عاش بالعدل والمساواة والرحمة والمروءة والوفاء والصدق ليس كمن طغى وبغى وهتك الأعراض واستحل الأموال.
أما المرجعية فليست فيها صلاة الفجر والسعي بين الصفا والمروة, هذه أمور لا تعلم إلا بالوحي.
أما إن كنت تحسب أن الله لن يحاسب أهل الفترة على شيء وسيساوي بين من استقام ومن انحرف, ومن عدل ومن ظلم فقد أسأت فهم الآية.
هل أجبتك أم تهربت؟.


و هذا ليس ردا علي سؤالي
فمن المفترض ان تكون الاجابة لا لم يعمل اهل الفترة عقولهم - المرجعية الاوحد في نظرك - او انهم اعملوا عقولهم 
لماذا لم يعمل اهل الفترة عقولهم او فطرتهم او منطقهم للتعرف علي وجود الله و انه واحد احد لا شريك له و انه ليس صنما يعبد او شمسا تتالق او نجما يسري او ... او 
و لماذا نبتعد في حديثنا للتحدث عن اهل الفترة
لماذا لم يعمل السيخ و الهندوس و عبدة الكواكب و الملحدين عقولهم في عصرنا الحالي ليصلوا ان لهذا الكون خالق يجب ان يسلموا له ؟

هذا هو مقصد كلامي فان كنت اسات التعبير في المداخلة السابقة فها انا اوضحة
اين العقل هنا كمرجعية وحيدة ام ان هؤلاء من تحدثت عنهم لا يمتلكون عقول يفقهون بها او ان فطرتهم فاسدة ام نري ان منطقهم معوج ؟
اسالك سؤالا واضحا لماذا لم يعمل هؤلاء عقولهم في الايمان بالله الواحد الاحد ؟

اما عن اهل الفترة و قولك 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					

إن أهل الفترة وهي العصور التي لم يكن للناس فيها أنبياء سيحاسبون طبقاً للمنطق والفطرة, فينجو من أصلح ويهلك من أفسد, لن يحاسبوا على عقيدة أو نسك وشعائر, بل سيحاسبون على المرجعية التي خلقت بداخلهم, فالذي عاش بالعدل والمساواة والرحمة والمروءة والوفاء والصدق ليس كمن طغى وبغى وهتك الأعراض واستحل الأموال.
أما المرجعية فليست فيها صلاة الفجر والسعي بين الصفا والمروة, هذه أمور لا تعلم إلا بالوحي.
أما إن كنت تحسب أن الله لن يحاسب أهل الفترة على شيء وسيساوي بين من استقام ومن انحرف, ومن عدل ومن ظلم فقد أسأت فهم الآية.
.


اما عن اهل الفترة فلقد اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في أهل الفترة – وهم من عاش في زمن لم يأتهم فيه رسول ، أو كانوا في مكان لم تصلهم فيه الدعوة – ومن في حكمهم – كأطفال المشركين - على أقوال ، وأرجح هذه الأقوال : أنهم يُمتحنون يوم القيامة ، فمن أطاع أمر الله نجا ، ومن عصاه هلك ، وقد جاءت في السنة النبوية أحاديث كثيرة يترجح هذا القول بها و منها قوله صلي الله عليه و سلم ( أربعة يمتحنون يوم القيامة : رجل أصم لا يسمع شيئًا ، ورجل أحمق ، ورجل هرِم ، ورجل مات في فترة ، فأما الأصم فيقول : رب لقد جاء الإسلام وما أسمع شيئًا ، وأما الأحمق فيقول : رب لقد جاء الإسلام والصبيان يقذفوني بالبعر ، وأما الهرِم فيقول : رب لقد جاء الإسلام وما أعقل شيئًا ، وأما الذي مات في الفترة فيقول : رب ما أتاني لك رسول ، فيأخذ مواثيقهم ليطيعونه ، فيرسل إليهم أن ادخلوا النار ، فمن دخلها كانت عليه برداً وسلاماً ، ومن لم يدخلها يسحب إليها ) 
و هذا هو راي اهل السنة و الجماعة في اهل الفترة*

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ / بن طيبة..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف سيحاسب الله أهل الفترة؟, ليس من الحكمة تخيل شيء مما اخنصه الله لنفسه, فلا يعرف أحد من البشر كيف سيحاسب الله العباد, فهناك الميزان والحساب بمثقال الذرة وهناك رحمة الله وعلمه وحكمته, ولكننا نتناقش في ذلك لما يترتب عليه من فائدة لنا في السلوك وليس لأننا نؤكد أن هذا ما سيحدث دون سواه, فلا أحد يفرض على الله شيئاً.
أما هل أعمل أهل الفترة عقولهم ومنطقهم وفطرتهم, نعم هناك القلة النادرة التي أعملت ذلك, ونتج عنه استقامتهم وعدلهم وبرهم, أما الغالبية العظمى من الناس فهم الذين يتبعون شهواتهم ولا يعملون عقلاً ولا منطقاً ولا فطرة, بل إنه حين يأتيهم الحق من ربهم يرفضونه ويحاربونه,
إن من يتفكر بعقله ومنطقه وفطرته سوف يصل إلى جزء المعاملات في الدين حيث الحرص على الخير والعدل والمساواة والرحمة والبر والوفاء, ولكنه لن يصل للعقيدة ولا النسك التي تحتاج لوحي. أما معرفة الله وتعظيمة فهو أمر موجود في فطرة كل البشر, ولا حجة لمن يكفر به أو يشرك به.ولعل ذلك مما يرحم الله عباده فلا يحاسبهم إلا بعد أن يرسل لهم رسولاً يبين لهم التوحيد.
هل هناك ما تود سؤالي عنه مجدداً؟

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

أنتم تأخذون موقف النصارى الذين تلاعبوا بالألفاظ فوقف لهم المعتزلة يفندون حججهم,فقد قالوا أليس عيسى هو روح من الله, أليست روح الله أزلية وغير مخلوقة, ولا يوصف بهذه الصفات إلا الله,إذن فعيسى هو الله, وكذلك لو أخذوا بدليلك لقالوا:عيسى كلمة الله, فهل كلمة الله مخلوقة؟, فإن قلت كلمة الله ليست مخلوقة قالوا لك: لا يطلق لفظ ليس بمخلوق إلا على الله, فعيسى هو الله, هل أعجبك الحال؟.

{يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً} (171) سورة النساء



> والقرآن كلام الله ..وكلام الله صفة من صفاته..كالعظمة والقدرة..
> وصفات الله تتبعه ..وهذا لا يعنى أبدا أن الله هو العظمة أو أن الله هو القدرة..أو أن الله هو كلام الله
> ولا يمكن القول بأن قدرة الله فانية أو أن عظمته فانية أو أن كلامه فان..فهذا شطط والعياذ بالله


القرآن كلام الله: الجميع يقر بذلك
كلام الله صفة من صفاته: نعم وينقصنا التعريف المنطقي للمقصود بكلام الله, هذه العبارة تعني أن صفة الكلام هي صفة من صفات الله جل وعلا.
صفات الله تتبعه: نعم لأنه لا فصل بين الصفة والموصوف.
وهذا لا يعني أن الله هو العظمة: كذلك لا يعني أن الله هو القرآن.
قدرة الله وعظمة الله وكلام الله ليس بفان وليس بمخلوق, إذا كان المقصود الصفة , أما التطبيق أو الآية التي تدل على العظمة والقدرة والكلام فهي أمور مخلوقة ولا تتصف بصفات الخالق.
فإذا قلنا إن القرآن هو صفة الله في الكلام فليس بمخلوق, وإن قلنا إنه الدليل والبرهان الذي يقدمه الله لنا ليرينا أنه سبحانه من صفته الكلام فهو مخلوق
إذن فالفيصل هو التعريف: من قال إن القرآن هو صفة الله في الكلام, فالقرآن يتبع ما يوصف به الله ولا ينفك عنه, ومن قال إن القرآن كلام أنزله الله ولكنه ليس في ذاته هو صفة الله في الكلام فهو مخلوق, مثل عيسى روح الله وكلمة الله.لقد سبق وقلت لك إنه موضوع يتعلق بالمنطق ولا علاقة له بالعقيدة, ولا يطلب من أحد الإيمان به أو تكفيره إن أنكره أو لم يفهمه

----------


## KANE2008

ماهو حاجه من حاجتين يا انت مش فاهم يا بتعمل مش فاهم
انت بتقول دلوقتى ان القرءان مخلوق وانا باقولك هاتلى من القرءان والسنه النبويه الشريفه ما يدل على صحه كلامك
غير كده لا انا ولا غيرى هانقتنع بخرافاتك لاننا ولله الحمد مسلمين موحدين
وانت بتقول ان القرءان مخلوق كما يقول الزنادقه واى مخلوق يموت فهل القرءان يموت ؟
ياريت ترد على السؤالين دول رد مباشر دون الالتفاف او التجاهل 
 قبل ما ارجع تانى واهدم كل تراهاتك وافكارك البالية باذن الله

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

طيب هات لي إنت ياناصح من القرآن ما يدل على أنه غير مخلوق

----------


## Rasputin

:Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh: 
إن المرجعية المرجعة للمرجع الأساسي لكل مراجع المراجيع والمرجيعة بالجنينة والمرجوعة لمراجيع المولد هي العقل المرجعي الذي يراجع كافة المرجعيات والمراجيع ويتأكد من تزييتها وأنها تعمل بكفاءة طوال السنة 
مما ينتج عنه مرجع رئيسي جديد مرجوعه الرجيع هو العقل المرجعي للمراجع الأساسية في بؤرة المرجعية الأولى والتي تتبوتق في النهاية لتكوين مرجيعة كبيرة تسع الجميع وتكفي للمرجعه طول النهار ولاتكون مجرد مرجيعة موسمية وتكون تلك المرجيعة مؤكدة تؤكد أن العقل هو المرجع الأصلي الذي يجب الرجوع إليه للتعرف على باقي المرجعيات الفرعية المنبثقة من المراجع الكبيرة والمتراكمة بفعل الزمن وكثرة الموالد والأعياد وحاجة الأطفال للمراجيع 
وأن تراجع تلك المرجعيات أمام المرجعية الموسمية في فصل الخريف ترجع رجوعاً مؤكداً للمرجعية التي تحدثنا عنها في بداية المرجع  :GANJA: 
ومن هذا نستنبط أن المرجعية كلمة يجب أن نستخدمها كثيرا لنفهم مرجعيات الرجوع للمنزل ليلاً بعد السهرات الصاخبة البعيدة كل البعد عن المرجعية المرجوعة المرّجَعة في وش القاعدين 


الراجل أبو المكارم ده بيقول كده وده ملخص لكل كلامة بعد قراءة متأنية وتفحص وتمحيص لكل المواضيع والمشاركات التي شارك بها منذ إطلالته الأولى بمرجعياته ومراجعه المرجعة 
ومع رجوع كوكب زحل لمرجعه الأصلي داخل المراجيع الكبيرة والتي تتواجد بكثرة في ديزني لاند وكذلك المرجعية المبهرة التي أكتشفها أليس عند زيارته لبلاد العجايب للتعرف على المرجعيات المستخدمة وطبيعة مستخدميها 


المكرم احمد ناصر المحترم
السادة الأفاضل القائمين على الموضوع 
أجد أنكم ضيعتم وقتكم الثمين وأهدرتموه على من لايستحق الإلتفات والذي أتي بعد كل الردود المفحمة وظهورإفلاسه الفكري وعورته الثقافية والعقلية من كافة الجوانب ومازال يراوغ حتى يجد ثقب أبره يجعل منه شهيد كما وصف ذلك بدقه الأستاذ أحمد ناصر 

هذا الرجل أيها السادة 
عرف عدة كلمات مما يستخدمها المثقفون وبناءاً عليها بنى مرجعيته ومرجيعته وإستراجيتيه لرص وقولبة الكلمات بمواضع مختلفة حتى يظن الغير أنه يتحدث في أمر ما أو أمر مهم 
أو أن له فكر يجب أن يسمعه أحد ولعل أكثر لفظة أعجبته هي لفظة المرجعية والحل لهذا الإشكال هو أن نتبرع جميعاً ونصنع له الكلمة من خيوط الذهب ليعلقها على جبينه ويعرف الناس ان له مرجعية ذهبية يرجع إليها وقت الحاجة 
للمراجع والمرجيعة والمرجعه بدون سبب طول النهار والليل (في ناس ماتقدرش تنام غير في المرجيعة) 

أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم

----------


## KANE2008

وما شان عيسى عليه السلام وتشبيهك الباطل  بكلامى ايها المدعى ؟
انى ابرهن على خبث قولك بان القرءان مخلوق بانى قلت ان شهد الله ان القرءان تام ومحكم وغير ناقص والنقص من صفات المخلوقات فهى تضعف والله قوى وتموت والله حى لا يموت وتنام والله لا يغفل ولا ينام  وان الكامل هوا الله فهل القرءان هوا الله ؟ هل القرءان يغفل ؟ هل القرءان ينام ؟ هل القرءان يموت ؟ هل القرءان ينقص ويزيد ويجوع ويشبع ؟
فعلا منتهى النباهه ما شاء الله عليك  :: 
ماهو انت يا ذكى يا ناصح يا (بُرم )اللى بتقول انه مخلوق 
وانا باتحداك انك تجيب ايه كريمه  او حديث شريف بتقول انه مخلوق علشان تبرهن على باطل كلامك 
والا هارمى بكل ما تحدثت وتقول فى اقرب صفيحه قمامه  ::  (كما افعل عاده )
فهو غير موثق عندى بالكتاب الكريم  او السنه المطهره
اما انا اقول بان القرءان الكريم (مُنزل ) وغير (مخلوق )
والدليل على ذلك العديد من الايات الكريمه كما اوردت سابقا  :: 

[quote][كلام الله صفة من صفاته: نعم وينقصنا التعريف المنطقي للمقصود بكلام الله, هذه العبارة تعني أن صفة الكلام هي صفة من صفات الله جل وعلا.
صفات الله تتبعه: نعم لأنه لا فصل بين الصفة والموصوف.
/QUOTE]

وها أنت تكمل حديث الزندقه بنفى صفه الكلام عن الله عز وجل وهوا القادر القدير على كل شىء
اليس موسى عليه السلام كليم الله ؟




> هذا الرجل أيها السادة 
> عرف عدة كلمات مما يستخدمها المثقفون وبناءاً عليها بنى مرجعيته وإستراجيتيه لرص وقولبة الكلمات بمواضع مختلفة حتى يظن الغير أنه يتحدث في أمر ما أو أمر مهم 
> أو أن له فكر يجب أن يسمعه أحد ولعل أكثر لفظة أعجبته هي لفظة المرجعية والحل لهذا الإشكال هو أن نتبرع جميعاً ونصنع له الكلمة من خيوط الذهب ليعلقها على جبينه ويعرف الناس ان له مرجعية ذهبية يرجع إليها وقت الحاجة 
> للمراجع والمرجعية والمرجعه بدون سبب


والله عندك حق فى كل مرجعيه قولتها  :: 
كلامك حقيقى شدنى وحسسنى انى فى منتهى المرجعيه  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

كنت أحسب أن الناس في زمان فتنة الحدث الذي رفضوا فيه القول بأن القرآن مخلوق معذورون لأن علم المنطق لم يكن أحد العلوم التي تدرس لهم, أما الآن فقد أيقنت أن المشكلة في الناس قبل أن تكون في جهلهم بعلم المنطق, وأقدم الدليل من القرآن:القرآن مخلوق
نحن أما احتمالين, إما أن القرآن مخلوق أو أنه غير مخلوق, لو كان القرآن هو صفة الله في الخلق فهو غير مخلوق, وإن كان هو آيات أنزلها على رسولة وليست صفته في الخلق فهو مخلوق.ماذا يقول القرآن:
-	{وَلَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَا إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقُونَ} (99) سورة البقرة: فهو منزل
-	{سُورَةٌ أَنزَلْنَاهَا وَفَرَضْنَاهَا وَأَنزَلْنَا فِيهَا آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ } (1) سورة النــور
-	{بَلْ هُوَ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَّا الظَّالِمُونَ} (49) سورة العنكبوت:هو في صدور الذين أوتوا العلم
-	{هُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ لِيُخْرِجَكُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُمْ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ} (9) سورة الحديد
-	{شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ اللّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ} (185) سورة البقرة
-	{أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ غَيْرِ اللّهِ لَوَجَدُواْ فِيهِ اخْتِلاَفًا كَثِيرًا} (82) سورة النساء, إنه يتدبر
-	{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ} (101) سورة المائدة: حين تعني الزمن, أي قبل وبعد, فهل هذه صفة المخلوق أم الخالق
-	{قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادةً قُلِ اللّهِ شَهِيدٌ بِيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لأُنذِرَكُم بِهِ وَمَن بَلَغَ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى قُل لاَّ أَشْهَدُ قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ} (19) سورة الأنعام: إنه أوحي به إلى الرسول, فهل يكون محدثاً أم أزلياً؟.
-	{وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ وَأَنصِتُواْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ} (204) سورة الأعراف: إنه يقرأ ويستمع إليه
-	{وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلًا} (32) سورة الفرقان: لقد نزل منجماً, أليس له صفة الحادثات؟.
-	{وَمَا كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَن يُفْتَرَى مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلَكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} (37) سورة يونس
-	{وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَمَا تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِن قُرْآنٍ وَلاَ تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ إِلاَّ كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَن رَّبِّكَ مِن مِّثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء وَلاَ أَصْغَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْبَرَ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ} (61) سورة يونس: إنه يتلى بعضه فهل يتجزأ كلام الله؟.
-	{إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} (2) سورة يوسف: هل كلام الله الأزلي عربي؟ فماذا كان كلام الله قبل نشوء اللغة في بلاد العرب؟.
-	{مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِّنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللّهَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} (106) سورة البقرة: هل كلام الله الأزلي ينسخ وينسى؟.
-	{بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَّجِيدٌ* فِي لَوْحٍ مَّحْفُوظٍ} ( 22,21) سورة البروج:هل يستوعب اللوح المحفوظ كلام الله الأزلي الذي ليس كمثله شيء؟.
هل ما يتحدث عنه القرآن هو أمر محدث أم أزلي؟, هل أمر يتغير ويزيد وينقص أم أمر لا يقبل الزيادة والنقصان؟, هل هو ليس كمثله شيء؟, أم يشبهه كلام العرب؟.
هل يكفيكم هذا الدليل من كتاب الله؟

----------


## KANE2008

فعلا كمثل الحمار يحمل اسفارا
هاتلى تفسير الايات اللى انت قولتها دى من التفاسير المعتمده لاهل السنه والجماعه
وليس تفسير على هواك او مرجعيتك الفاسده
لانى مش شايف اى ايه كريمه منهم بتقول ان القرءان مخلوق او محدث ايها المدعى المضل
ولكنها تقول انه (مُنزل ) وليس مخلوق ولو كان مخلوقا لذكر الله ذلك عيانا فى جمله من خلق فى كتابه العزيز
ولكن كل الايات التى ذكرت كتاب الله واياته البينات مرتبطه (بالتنزيل وليس بالخلق )

{وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَثَّ فِيهِمَا مِن دَابَّةٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى جَمْعِهِمْ إِذَا يَشَاء قَدِيرٌ} (29) سورة الشورى

شوف الايتين دول ايها المدعى وقارن بينهم

{مَا خَلَقْنَاهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ} (39) سورة الدخان

{وَبِالْحَقِّ أَنزَلْنَاهُ وَبِالْحَقِّ نَزَلَ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ مُبَشِّرًا وَنَذِيرًا} (105) سورة الإسراء

ووقى الله المسلمين ووقانا الله شرك وشر من هم على شاكلتك

ولى عوده باذن الله مره اخرى للرد على استشهادك بايات الله فى غير موضعها وبغير معناها كعاده المنافقين
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون الى القول فيتبعون احسنه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الإخوة والأخوات أعضاء المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربما إتضح لنا من هذا الموضوع كيف يتسلل الكثير من الناس إلى داخل  صفوف الأمة كى يهدموا  دعائمها  تحت شعارات ودعوات تبدو براقة وعادلة وهى فى حقيقة الأمر مظلمة وجائرة..
فالصهاينة على سبيل المثال أمطرونا بأنواع شتى من منظماتهم الخبيثة والتى إتخذت من الإخاء والعدل والحرية شعارا لها وهى فى حقيقة الأمر(منظمات ماسونية) تريد أن تنحى الدين جانبا عن تفكير كل صاحب عقيدة...لأن الدين هو الذى أمر بالعدل والإخاء والمساواة والحرية..والدين يلزم المؤمن بذلك وبالأخلاق الحميدة..أما هم فيقولون بذلك وهم أساس كل فجور وإنحلال أخلاقى..
ومن داخل الصف الإسلامى طفت على السطح  فئات ضالة ظهرت فى ظروف تاريخية معروفة هذه الفئات كان كل منها يريد شق وحدة المسلمين وإخراجهم عن طريقهم القويم المتمثل فى التمسك بكتاب الله وسنة حبيبه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم..
حيث أن تمسك الناس بكتاب ربهم وسنة نبيهم كان يقف كحائط صد منيع أمام تلك الفئات المنحرفة..
ومن هذه الفئات (المعتزلة)والذبن كان من مبادئهم القول بخلق القرآن وعدم رؤية الله تعالى فى الآخرةالآخرة
وأن العبد يخلق أفعال نفسه الإختيارية بقدرة أودعها الله فيه..
يبدو أن تلك الجماعات من الزنادقة..بعد أن وجدت مقاومة شديدة ..ووقوف بالمرصاد من أئمة السنة  ..وكشف إفترائهم على الدين ودحضه بالدليل من القرآن والسنة.. أردوا الإختباء خلف شعارات براقة تجذب إليهم الناس ومن ثم التمهيد لأرضية يعيدون زرع أفكارهم الخبيثة فى تربتها مرة أخرى بعد أن يكونوا قد جردوا من يريدون أن يتبعوهم من سلاحهم البتار المتمثل فى كتاب الله (فيزعمون أنه مخلوق)حتى يساووا بينه وبين العقل الذى ينحازون له كمرجع..وأن يجردونهم من سلاح السنة بزعمهم أن أقوال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تعدو أن تكون مجرد أقوال وأفعال بشر..ثم يريدون أن يجردونهم من سلاح أفعال وأقوال الخلفاء الراشدين والصحابة وما أجمع عليه أئمة السنة وجماعتهم بوصفهم بأنهم مجرد بشر يخطئون فى تفسير آيات القرآن لذلك فإنهم شرعوا فى تفسير القرآن بتفاسير باطلة تريد من التخريب والإفساد أكثر مما تريد من الإعمار والأصلاح
((ومن بعض تعريفات الزنديق كما يقول علماء السنة والجماعة (أنه من يفسر بعض ما ثبت من الدين بالضرورة بخلاف ما فسره الصحابة والتابعون وأجمعت عليه الأمة) 
كان د.أبو المكارم فى أول ظهوره بالمنتدى يعلن عن نفسه كمجدد دينى يطلق دعوة فحواها الإعتماد على العقل والفطرة والغريزة كمرجع ..ومن ثم إخضاع القرآن والسنة لهذا المرجع..
رغم أن منطق أى إنسان سوى يعرف منه أن القرآن والسنة يدعوان إلى إعمال العقل وتنقية الفطرة وتهذيب الغرائز..
شيئا فشيئا وجدنا أن د.أبو المكارم يعتنق بعض مبادىء المعتزلة بل ويدافع عنهم ويظهرهم بمظهر الفرسان الذين يدافعون عن الدين الإسلامى..أنظروا إلى الإقتباس التالى




> ["size="3"]
> 
> أنتم تأخذون موقف النصارى الذين تلاعبوا بالألفاظ فوقف لهم المعتزلة يفندون حججهم,فقد قالوا أليس عيسى هو روح من الله, أليست روح الله أزلية وغير مخلوقة, ولا يوصف بهذه الصفات إلا الله,إذن فعيسى هو الله, وكذلك لو أخذوا بدليلك لقالوا:عيسى كلمة الله, فهل كلمة الله مخلوقة؟, فإن قلت كلمة الله ليست مخلوقة قالوا لك: لا يطلق لفظ ليس بمخلوق إلا على الله, فعيسى هو الله, هل أعجبك الحال؟.
> [/size]


يا لها من مغالطة مفضوحة تريد أن تقلب الحقائق وتجعل من الحق باطل ومن الباطل حق..
الصحيح والثابت تاريخيا أن علماء السنة هم من تصدوا للنصارى الذين أرادوا أن يثبتوا أن المسيح إله من آيات القرآن ثم إنبرى علماء السنة لبعض فئات من المعتزلة أرادوا إثبات أن القرآن مخلوق فذكروا أن المسيح عليه السلام (كلمة الله ألقاها إلى مريم)وأن عيسى مخلوق وإستدلوا على ذلك بمنطقهم المغلوط بأن القرآن مخلوق كعيسى بن مريم عليه السلام
فسفه علماء المسلمين منطقهم وردوا عليهم بأن عيسى عليه السلام هو( كلمة الله)ليس بمعنى كلام الله ولكن بمعنى أن الله عندما يقول للشيء كن فيكون ..فعيسى عليه السلام ليس هو كلمة(كن)ولكنه كان بفعل هذه الكلمة (كن)..
وقال النصارى بان( إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ )
فرد عليهم علماء السنة بأن المسيح روح منه كقوله( وسخر لكم ما في السموات وما في الأرض جميعا منه)  يقول من أمره وتفسير روح الله إنما معناها أنها روح بكلمة الله خلقها الله كما يقال عبد الله وسماء الله وأرض الله
لكنه إخترع هذه القصة عن المسيحيين الذين قالوا والمعتزلة الذين ردوا عليهم..لبحاول أن يقلب الحقائق المثبتة تاريخيا..
هذه إحدى المغالطات وسأعود مرات أخرى أشرح  لكم فيها بإذن الله وحوله مغالطاته الأخرى التى ذكرها والتى رد عليها علماء المسلمين بالرد المفحم..مستعينين بالفهم الصحيح للقرآن ومخاطبين العقول بالمنطق السليم الذى يفهمه العقل ويستسيغه بسهولة ويسر كل ذى لب..كما سأذكر بإذن الله مغالطاته الأخرى فى المنطق سواء فى موضوعى هذا أو كل ما طرحه فى موضوعات أو مشاركات حتى نكتشف سويا الفخ الذى ينصب لنا من دعاة سمو إعلاء العقل على النص..
فإلى مشاركات تالية بإذن الله

----------


## KANE2008

كتاب المـــــــــــلل والنحــــــــــل للشهرستــــــــــانى
للتعرف اكثر على فرقه المعتزله الفاسقه
للتحميل اضغط هنااااااااااااا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					

الأخ / بن طيبة..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف سيحاسب الله أهل الفترة؟, ليس من الحكمة تخيل شيء مما اخنصه الله لنفسه, فلا يعرف أحد من البشر كيف سيحاسب الله العباد, فهناك الميزان والحساب بمثقال الذرة وهناك رحمة الله وعلمه وحكمته, ولكننا نتناقش في ذلك لما يترتب عليه من فائدة لنا في السلوك وليس لأننا نؤكد أن هذا ما سيحدث دون سواه, فلا أحد يفرض على الله شيئاً.



 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
اخي الفاضل ابو المكارم و من تَقًوَل علي الله مالم يقله او من تخيل ما لم يقله الله لقد قلت بالحرف 




			
				اما عن اهل الفترة فلقد اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في أهل الفترة – وهم من عاش في زمن لم يأتهم فيه رسول ، أو كانوا في مكان لم تصلهم فيه الدعوة – ومن في حكمهم – كأطفال المشركين - على أقوال ، وأرجح هذه الأقوال......
			
		

هذا ما قلته و ليس فيه تقول او تخيل و انما اخذنا بحديث رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم 




			
				( أربعة يمتحنون يوم القيامة : رجل أصم لا يسمع شيئًا ، ورجل أحمق ، ورجل هرِم ، ورجل مات في فترة ، فأما الأصم فيقول : رب لقد جاء الإسلام وما أسمع شيئًا ، وأما الأحمق فيقول : رب لقد جاء الإسلام والصبيان يقذفوني بالبعر ، وأما الهرِم فيقول : رب لقد جاء الإسلام وما أعقل شيئًا ، وأما الذي مات في الفترة فيقول : رب ما أتاني لك رسول ، فيأخذ مواثيقهم ليطيعونه ، فيرسل إليهم أن ادخلوا النار ، فمن دخلها كانت عليه برداً وسلاماً ، ومن لم يدخلها يسحب إليها )
			
		

ام تراك لا تريدنا ان ناخذ بكلام رسولنا عليه الصلاة و السلام  اليس رب العزة هو القائل و ما ينطق عن الهوي 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					

أما هل أعمل أهل الفترة عقولهم ومنطقهم وفطرتهم, نعم هناك القلة النادرة التي أعملت ذلك, ونتج عنه استقامتهم وعدلهم وبرهم, أما الغالبية العظمى من الناس فهم الذين يتبعون شهواتهم ولا يعملون عقلاً ولا منطقاً ولا فطرة, بل إنه حين يأتيهم الحق من ربهم يرفضونه ويحاربونه,
إن من يتفكر بعقله ومنطقه وفطرته سوف يصل إلى جزء المعاملات في الدين حيث الحرص على الخير والعدل والمساواة والرحمة والبر والوفاء, ولكنه لن يصل للعقيدة ولا النسك التي تحتاج لوحي. أما معرفة الله وتعظيمة فهو أمر موجود في فطرة كل البشر, ولا حجة لمن يكفر به أو يشرك به.ولعل ذلك مما يرحم الله عباده فلا يحاسبهم إلا بعد أن يرسل لهم رسولاً يبين لهم التوحيد.
هل هناك ما تود سؤالي عنه مجدداً؟


اذا كيف يا اخي الفاضل نجعل مرجعيتنا الوحيدة العقل علي الرغم من انا الغالبية العظمي لا تستخدمه و انما تغلب عليهم شهواتهم و غرائزهم
من الذي يوجه العقل الي الهداية و الايمان هل هي الشهوة و الغرائز و المنطق و القيم ؟*

----------


## KANE2008

> من الذي يوجه العقل الي الهداية و الايمان هل هي الشهوة و الغرائز و المنطق و القيم ؟


جمله اكثر من رائعه فعلا  :f:   :f:

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> فسفه علماء المسلمين منطقهم وردوا عليهم بأن عيسى عليه السلام هو( كلمة الله)ليس بمعنى كلام الله ولكن بمعنى أن الله عندما يقول للشيء كن فيكون ..فعيسى عليه السلام ليس هو كلمة(كن)ولكنه كان بفعل هذه الكلمة (كن)..
> وقال النصارى بان( إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ )
> فرد عليهم علماء السنة بأن المسيح روح منه كقوله( وسخر لكم ما في السموات وما في الأرض جميعا منه) يقول من أمره وتفسير روح الله إنما معناها أنها روح بكلمة الله خلقها الله كما يقال عبد الله وسماء الله وأرض الله


يأخي الفاضل هذا الذي تقوله هو المنطق الذي رفضته مني, فالنصارى قالوا
1- المسيح هو كلمة الله وهو روح الله
2- كلمة الله وروح الله صفات أزلية لا تفنى
إذن فالمسيح صفاته أزلية لا تفنى
إذن فالمسيح هو الله.
فكان الرد من أهل السنة والجماعة كما ذكرت ومن المعتزلة كما هي معلوماتي:
يجب أن نحرر اللفظ, فنذكر تعريف كلمة الله وروح الله في الجملة الأولى, ويجب أن يتطابق التعريف مع التعريف في الجملة الثانية وإلا يكون هذا هو المنطق الشكلي, فقالوا إن التعريف في الجملة الثانية يختلف عن التعريف في الجملة الأولى, فلا يصح الربط بينهما,
وأنت قلت:
1- القرآن كلام الله
2- كلام الله غير مخلوق
إذن القرآن غير مخلوق.
فقلت لك يجب أن يكون التعريف في الجملة الأولى هو التعريف نفسه في الجملة الثانية, ففي الجملة الأولى القرآن كلام أنزله الله بأمره كن فيكون, وفي الجملة الثانية المقصود بكلام الله هو صفة الله في الكلام, فلا ربط منطقي بين الجملتين,
رغم استشهادك بدليل الرد على النصارى وموافقتك له إلا أنك رفضت الدليل نفسه ووقفت موقف النصارى.
متى تملك الشجاعة وتعترف بالحق, وقد حذرتك بأن الجنة لا يدخلها من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر.أما ما تفعلونه فهو الذي قاله المثل العربي: رمتني بدائها وانسلت, فقد وصفتموني بما يجب أن توصفوا به

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كنت أحسب أن الناس في زمان فتنة الحدث الذي رفضوا فيه القول بأن القرآن مخلوق معذورون لأن علم المنطق لم يكن أحد العلوم التي تدرس لهم, أما الآن فقد أيقنت أن المشكلة في الناس قبل أن تكون في جهلهم بعلم المنطق,


طيب..سنرى الآن المنطق ونحكم على مدى صحته من خطأه بالمنطق أيضا



> وأقدم الدليل من القرآن:القرآن مخلوق


وسنرى إذا كات الدليل  دامغا وحقيقيا أو ضعيفا ومزيفا



> وأقدم الدليل من القرآن:القرآن مخلوق
> نحن أما احتمالين, إما أن القرآن مخلوق أو أنه غير مخلوق, لو كان القرآن هو صفة الله في الخلق فهو غير مخلوق, وإن كان هو آيات أنزلها على رسولة وليست صفته في الخلق فهو مخلوق


أول الكلام بناء قاعدة خاطئة توصل إلى نتيجة خاطئة..وهى أنه إذا كان آيات أنزلها على رسوله وليست صفته فى الخلق فهو مخلوق..قاعدة خاطئة تماما تفصل صفة من صفات الله وهى الكلام عن الموصوف بها وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى



> ماذا يقول القرآن:
> -	{وَلَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَا إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقُونَ} (99) سورة البقرة: فهو منزل
> -	{سُورَةٌ أَنزَلْنَاهَا وَفَرَضْنَاهَا وَأَنزَلْنَا فِيهَا آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ } (1) سورة النــور
> -	{هُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ لِيُخْرِجَكُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُمْ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ} (9) سورة الحديد
> -	{شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ اللّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ} (185) سورة البقرة
> -	{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ} (101) سورة المائدة: حين تعني الزمن, أي قبل وبعد, فهل هذه صفة المخلوق أم الخالق
> -	{قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادةً قُلِ اللّهِ شَهِيدٌ بِيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لأُنذِرَكُم بِهِ وَمَن بَلَغَ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى قُل لاَّ أَشْهَدُ قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ} (19) سورة الأنعام: إنه أوحي به إلى الرسول, فهل يكون محدثاً أم أزلياً؟.
> -	{وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ وَأَنصِتُواْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ} (204) سورة الأعراف: إنه يقرأ ويستمع إليه
> -	{وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلًا} (32) سورة الفرقان: لقد نزل منجماً, أليس له صفة الحادثات؟.
> -	{وَمَا كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَن يُفْتَرَى مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلَكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} (37) سورة يونس


د.أبو المكارم يريد أن يخضع كلام الله لعوامل الزمان التى تجرى على المخلوقات ولا تجرى على الخالق سبحانه وتعالى عن كل نقص..فإن الله سبحانه حينما يتكلم لا يمكن أن نقول بأنه تكلم الآن..فالآن هذه تخص البشر الخاضعين للزمن ولا تخص الله ولا كلامه..لأنك إذا قلت أن كلام الله محدث فمعنى هذا أنك قد ترجع الحداثة إلى الله  او إلى صفاته والعياذ بالله..فكلام الله أزلى..ومن قبل أن يخلق الله الكون ويبدأ الزمن بالنسبة للمخلوقات كان الله موجودا بكل صفاته..ومنها الكلام والقدرة والعظمة وغيرها من صفاته جل شأنه



> -	{بَلْ هُوَ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَّا الظَّالِمُونَ} (49) سورة العنكبوت:هو في صدور الذين أوتوا العلم


إرجع آيتين لتعرف أن الآيات تتحدث عن إثبات أن رسول الله أمى لا يقرأ ولا يكتب وأن ذلك دليل فى صدور الذين آمنوا أنه لم يأت بالقرآن من عنده صلى الله عليه وسلم



> -	{أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ غَيْرِ اللّهِ لَوَجَدُواْ فِيهِ اخْتِلاَفًا كَثِيرًا} (82) سورة النساء, إنه يتدبر


يتدبرون فى معانيه لا يتدبرون فى كيف تكلم الله به..راجع منطقك



> -	{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ} (101) سورة المائدة: حين تعني الزمن, أي قبل وبعد, فهل هذه صفة المخلوق أم الخالق


يا أخى حين ينزل القرآن ..(حين يعنى زمن)والإنسان هو المتقيد بالزمن..وهذه صفة المخلوق  والسمع من صفات الإنسان المخلوق الذى تتبعه صفاته..أما كلام الله فلا..لأن الله خالق والكلام من صفاته النى تتبعه..راجع منطقك مرة أخرى



> -	{قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادةً قُلِ اللّهِ شَهِيدٌ بِيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لأُنذِرَكُم بِهِ وَمَن بَلَغَ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى قُل لاَّ أَشْهَدُ قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ} (19) سورة الأنعام: إنه أوحي به إلى الرسول, فهل يكون محدثاً أم أزلياً؟.


عندما يقول الله شهيد بينى وبينكم (يعنى الآن)فمن يخضع لهذه الآن؟الله أم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن يخاطبهم؟
إن هذا دليل عليك وليس لك..راجع منطقك مرة ثالثة



> -	{وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ وَأَنصِتُواْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ} (204) سورة الأعراف: إنه يقرأ ويستمع إليه
> -	{وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلًا} (32) سورة الفرقان: لقد نزل منجماً, أليس له صفة الحادثات؟.
> -	{وَمَا كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَن يُفْتَرَى مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلَكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} (37) سورة يونس
> -	{وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَمَا تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِن قُرْآنٍ وَلاَ تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ إِلاَّ كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَن رَّبِّكَ مِن مِّثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء وَلاَ أَصْغَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْبَرَ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ} (61) سورة يونس: إنه يتلى بعضه فهل يتجزأ كلام الله؟.


ألم تقل بأن الله خلق فيك السمع بفدرته..وخلق فيك البصر بقدرته..وخلق فيك العقل بقدرته..وخلق الجبال بقدرته وخلق الكون كله بقدرته؟
أقدرة الله تتجزأ؟صفات الله لا تتجزأ..الذى يتجزأ هو إستيعابك لبعض مفردات قدرته..راجع منطقك مرة رابعة..



> -	{إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} (2) سورة يوسف: هل كلام الله الأزلي عربي؟ فماذا كان كلام الله قبل نشوء اللغة في بلاد العرب؟.


أستغفر الله العلى العظيم من كل ذنب..هل تحاول أن تقول بأن الله عرف العربية بعد أن تكلم بها العرب أم ماذا تحاول أن تقول؟؟..إستغفر ربك يا أخى..إن الله هو العليم والذى خلق كل شيء وهو الذى علم الإنسان مالم يعلم وعلم الله ككلامه وكصفاه لن نستطيع إدراكها لأنها لا تخضع لقوانينا..الله جعل القرآن عربيا ولم يخلقه عربيا..مثلما دعا خليل الله إبراهيم عليه السلام وقال(رب إجعلنى مقيم الصلاة)وليس معناها رب أخلقنى مقيم الصلاة
راجع منطقك مرة خامسة



> -	{مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِّنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللّهَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} (106) سورة البقرة: هل كلام الله الأزلي ينسخ وينسى؟.


يا أخى بالله عليك..دع عنك تفسير القرآن على هواك..التفسير يلزمه علم ينقصك..ألا تعيب على مريض يترك الطبيب ويسأل صديقه المهندس عن دواء لمرض ألم به؟
النسخ هو نقل الحكم إلى آية أخرى..وننسها أى نتركها ولا نغير حكمها وفرضها..وأما الإختلاف فقد قال البعض بأن هذه الآيات ليس المقصود بها آيات القرآن..وأن كلمة آية تعنى المعجزة..
راجع علمك الذى تجترىء به على تقسير القرآن



> -	{بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَّجِيدٌ* فِي لَوْحٍ مَّحْفُوظٍ} ( 22,21) سورة البروج:هل يستوعب اللوح المحفوظ كلام الله الأزلي الذي ليس كمثله شيء؟.


يا رجل!
هل تستطيع أن تخبرنى متى كان اللوح المحفوظ؟هل قبل خلق الإنسان أم بعد خلق الإنسان؟ 
وعندما يكون القرآن فى لوح محفوظ فهل معنى ذلك أن القرآن سبق  أم اللوح المحفوظ سبق؟
صفات الله لا نخضع للزمن وأنت قد أقمت الحجة على ضعف منطقك..



> هل ما يتحدث عنه القرآن هو أمر محدث أم أزلي؟, هل أمر يتغير ويزيد وينقص أم أمر لا يقبل الزيادة والنقصان؟, هل هو ليس كمثله شيء؟, أم يشبهه كلام العرب؟.
> هل يكفيكم هذا الدليل من كتاب الله؟


هذا دليل على أنك فعلت ما نهى عنه من إتباع متشابه القرآن..فإستغفر لله على ما قدمت لنا من أدلة زائفة..فإنك إن قلت أن كلام الله مخلوق فإن هذا معناه أن الله لم يكن متكلما وأنه خلق كلامه كى يصير متكلما ..فهل هذا القول يقره منطق؟
إقرأ أوائل سورة الرحمن
 ((الرَّحْمَنُ (1)عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ (2)خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ (3) ))
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [size="2]
> يأخي الفاضل هذا الذي تقوله هو المنطق الذي رفضته مني, فالنصارى قالوا
> 1- المسيح هو كلمة الله وهو روح الله
> 2- كلمة الله وروح الله صفات أزلية لا تفنى
> إذن فالمسيح صفاته أزلية لا تفنى
> إذن فالمسيح هو الله.
> فكان الرد من أهل السنة والجماعة كما ذكرت ومن المعتزلة كما هي معلوماتي:
> يجب أن نحرر اللفظ, فنذكر تعريف كلمة الله وروح الله في الجملة الأولى, ويجب أن يتطابق التعريف مع التعريف في الجملة الثانية وإلا يكون هذا هو المنطق الشكلي, فقالوا إن التعريف في الجملة الثانية يختلف عن التعريف في الجملة الأولى, فلا يصح الربط بينهما,
> وأنت قلت:
> ...


أخى الفاضل
إقرأ مشاركتى مرة أخرى بهدوء
وهى المشاركة رقم 100
يبدو أنك لم تفهمنى جيدا ومن العبث أن أعيد ما كتبته
سأكتفى بجملة وادة فقط منها
<<وتفسير روح الله إنما معناها أنها روح بكلمة الله خلقها الله>>
الذى خلقه الله هو الروح بكلمة كن وليس المسيح هو كلمة كن ولكنه ما كان بفعل الكلمة
فالكلمة هنا أمر الله كن
وصلت؟
ربنا يهدينا ويهديك

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

أعد قراءة بناء البرهان, لم ترد على الموضوع, القضية الأساسية هي في بناء برهاني وبرهانك, يجب أن يكون التعريف واحد في الجملتين, فهل كان تعريفك واحداً في كلتا الجملتين, هل كلام الله في جملة:القرآن كلام الله  هو التعريف نفسه في جملة:كلام الله غير مخلوق, هذا هو المنطق, والذي رد به أهل السنة والجماعة على من زعم أن القرآن يثبت بأن عيسى هو الله, هذه هي القضية الأساسية, فهل رددت عليها تفصيلاً.
إن الإيمان في الدين الصحيح يعني اليقين القائم على بينة وبصيرة, والنفاق يعني رفض العمل بما أيقن به لطغيان هواه وشهواته عليه, أما الكفر فيعني رفض أن يكون الدليل والبرهان حكماً أو ملزماً أو حتى ذا قيمة, ولن يجد تبريراً لرفضه سوى في التمسك بما كان عليه الأولون, وسواء أطلق على الأولين الآباء والأجداد, أو العلماء وأهل الفهم, أو الكبار وأهل الحل والعقد.هل يمكنكك إقناع عالم شيعي بمنهج أهل السنة والجماعة وأنت تشترط أن يكون منهج أهل السنة والجماعة هو الحكم والمرجعية, أو أن تقنع يهودياً أو نصرانياً بالإسلام وأنت تشترط أن يكون القرآن والسنة مرجعية لكما للحكم على ألأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ؟.
لعلي دافعت عن العقل والمنطق والفطرة وأحسب أنني انتصرت لهم وبينت قدرهم الجليل الذي جعله الله لهم, لن تقوم حضارة ولن تبدأ الأمة مسيرتها نحو الحضارة والتقدم وهي تعادي المنطق والعقل والفطرة, وترفع فوقهم شيئاً مما ورثته, لا هذه الأمة ولا أي أمة تسلك هذا المسلك وتنهج هذا المنهج.

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأستاذ / أحمد ناصر

تحيةٌ تقدير واحترام ..
لمساراتِك الذكيةِ في الحوار ..
وعلَّني أرى أنَّك استطعت وإلى حد كبير أن تحدد مساراتك بوعي وتغلق أبواب المراوغة
أمام محاورك وتوقعه في فخاخه وتكشف التناقض الذي بات واضحاً منذ أن أوقعته في أن يعلن عن انتمائه العقائدي ..

إسمح لي أُستاذي الفاضل / أحمد ناصر
أن أدخل هذا الموضوع ليس من باب العقيدة أو من باب الفلسفة ..
ولكن من باب العلم ..
وسوف أبداُ من ..

" وهم الحواس "


وهذا يستوجب بالضرورة إستدعاء علوم الأوبتكس والتعرف على أنواع الضوء في مسيرته
من الأوردينارى لايت وحتى البولارايزد لايت 
ordinary light
polaraized light
وهنا وبالطرق العلمية سيتأكد لنا أن الحواس لاتستطيع الإحاطة بالمفردات
ومن ثم ليس لها القدرة على تقرير اليقين ولادخل لها به ولا في جعبتها الوظيفية عل الاطلاق
وأن الحواس وهي فى كامل امتلاكها لقوانينها الوظيفية لاتستطيع الإحاطة بمفردات الكون ..

وأيضاً سوف يستدعي "وهم الحواس " أن ندخل من البوابة العلمية الخاصة بعلوم الكوانتم ميكانيكس ..
ونعرف استناداً إلى النسبية الخاصة ماهية الزمن كبعد رابع فى الأبعاد الكونية ونسبيته واختلافه من مجال إل مجال آخر وحيرة الحواس وبلادتها كلما زادت سرعة الكتلة حتى تفقد قدرتها نهائيا على الإحاطة بها - الكتلةُ حينما تصل في سرعة حركتها إلى سرعة الضوء - ..

ومن بوابة علوم الكيمياء سوف نُدخل الحواس إلى الثيرموكيميستري والثيرمودايناميك ونستعرض الإيكوليبريام -الإتزان -ونعرف مأزق الحواس في صتاعة مايسمى بالإجراء الوهمي وتثبيت الأشياء في محاولة يائسة كي تحيط الحواس بمفردات الكون دون جدوى ..
ومن هذا الإيكوليبريام الإجرائي سوف تؤكد لنا علوم الكمياء
أن الكيان الإنساني لايصلح تقسيمه إلى تعريفات إجرائية وهمية - تماماً كالكيمياء -وإنما لابد من النظر إليه على أنه كيانٌ بنائيٌ وظيفي مترابط يعمل كله في آن ..
وأن التثبيت الإجرائي لأي مفردة فيه وهمٌ لايكشف عن شئ وتهزمه التجربة ..
ودائما يبقى في المعادلة الكيمياية فراغ يؤكد على أن هناك شئ ما قد اختفى اثناء التفاعل لاتستطيع الحواس بكل منظومتها الوظيفية الإحاطة به ..

لي عودة ..

----------


## KANE2008

> هل يمكنكك إقناع عالم شيعي بمنهج أهل السنة والجماعة وأنت تشترط أن يكون منهج أهل السنة والجماعة هو الحكم والمرجعية, أو أن تقنع يهودياً أو نصرانياً بالإسلام وأنت تشترط أن يكون القرآن والسنة مرجعية لكما للحكم على ألأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ؟.


طيب دا ممتاز جدا جدا ودليل يدينك  :: 
و يثبت ان عقيدتك ليست من عقيده اهل السنه والجماعه والا ما كان هناك اختلاف اساسا 
على اساس كل من اختلفوا معك فى افكارهم وادلتهم وعقيدتهم من اهل السنه والجماعه مستندين على كتاب الله (اللى انت بتقول يجوز تعديل نصوصه ) وسنه رسوله الكريم (اللى انت بتقول بالغائها ) وعندى الدليل من كلامك
سبحان الله العظيم
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ بِطَانَةً مِّن دُونِكُمْ لاَ يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالاً وَدُّواْ مَا عَنِتُّمْ* قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاء مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ* قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} (118) سورة آل عمران

دلوقتى اخى احمد ناصر وكل اخوانى المشاركين تقدروا تتكلموا على المكشوف لان الحوار مابقاش يتحمل التلطيف
محاوركم عصرانى من المعتزله الجدد واللى فكرهم اساسا يقوم على هدم القرءان والسنه وتعطيلهم واعمال العقل عليهم 
وطبعا كلنا عارفين ماهى كونيه من يريد تعطيل السنه والغاء العمل بالقرءان الكريم
وانا معكم باذن الله يد بيد لكشف خبث هؤلاء المضلين الملاحده
وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## M!sS Roro

متـــــــــآآبـعه ..  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> إن المرجعية المرجعة للمرجع الأساسي لكل مراجع المراجيع والمرجيعة بالجنينة والمرجوعة لمراجيع المولد هي العقل المرجعي الذي يراجع كافة المرجعيات والمراجيع ويتأكد من تزييتها وأنها تعمل بكفاءة طوال السنة 
> مما ينتج عنه مرجع رئيسي جديد مرجوعه الرجيع هو العقل المرجعي للمراجع الأساسية في بؤرة المرجعية الأولى والتي تتبوتق في النهاية لتكوين مرجيعة كبيرة تسع الجميع وتكفي للمرجعه طول النهار ولاتكون مجرد مرجيعة موسمية وتكون تلك المرجيعة مؤكدة تؤكد أن العقل هو المرجع الأصلي الذي يجب الرجوع إليه للتعرف على باقي المرجعيات الفرعية المنبثقة من المراجع الكبيرة والمتراكمة بفعل الزمن وكثرة الموالد والأعياد وحاجة الأطفال للمراجيع 
> وأن تراجع تلك المرجعيات أمام المرجعية الموسمية في فصل الخريف ترجع رجوعاً مؤكداً للمرجعية التي تحدثنا عنها في بداية المرجع :ganja:
> ومن هذا نستنبط أن المرجعية كلمة يجب أن نستخدمها كثيرا لنفهم مرجعيات الرجوع للمنزل ليلاً بعد السهرات الصاخبة البعيدة كل البعد عن المرجعية المرجوعة المرّجَعة في وش القاعدين 
> 
> 
> الراجل أبو المكارم ده بيقول كده وده ملخص لكل كلامة بعد قراءة متأنية وتفحص وتمحيص لكل المواضيع والمشاركات التي شارك بها منذ إطلالته الأولى بمرجعياته ومراجعه المرجعة 
> ومع رجوع كوكب زحل لمرجعه الأصلي داخل المراجيع الكبيرة والتي تتواجد بكثرة في ديزني لاند وكذلك المرجعية المبهرة التي أكتشفها أليس عند زيارته لبلاد العجايب للتعرف على المرجعيات المستخدمة وطبيعة مستخدميها 
> 
> ...


أخى الحبيب راسبوتين
راجعت مشاركتك أكثر من مرة
ووجدت أنها تستحق النحية
أضحكتنى حتى دمعت عيناى
أشكرك وأصافحك بيد الإمتنان

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأستاذ/حكيم عيون
هل قامت الحضارة التي تتحدث عن علومها إلا على الحواس؟
هل العلم الذي وصل بنا إلى ما وصلنا إليه قام على غير الملاحظة بالنظر والسمع واللمس والشم والتذوق؟
إذا قلنا إن الحواس تكذب أو تخطئ وأنها ليست يقينينة, فكيف يحكم القاضي؟, ولماذا يستدعي الشهود, وهل إذا شهد شاهد بأنه رأى الحدث ووصفه كما رآه فهل يحق للمحامي أن يطعن في شهادته لأن الحواس تخطئ وليست يقينية ولابد أن يقوم الحكم على اليقين, إذن سنبحث عن وسيلة أخرى للحكم بين الناس غير النظام القضائي.
لو قلنا إن الحواس تخطئ ولا يؤخذ بما تدركه فلابد أن نهدم العلم كله, ومن يتبنى ذلك ويوقن به فلن يتقدم خطوة للأمام وسيظل مستهلكاً لمن أيقنوا أن ما تدركه الحواس يقين يبنى عليه التحضر والتقدم والاختراعات.
إذا كان كلامي خطأ فأخبرني عن الأساس الذي قام عليه العلم منذ وضع علماء العرب أسس البحث العلمي وحتى الآن, وإذا شككنا في الحواس فهل يكون للاستقراء والاستنباط أي معنى.
أما ما تراه من مظاهرة ضد العلم والعقل والمنطق والفطرة فهي حيلة الخائبين, حيث شهد التاريخ خيبتهم ولعبتهم, فهم يكذبون أو يخطئون ثم يهللون لفوزهم ونجاحهم, ويعلنوا عن انهيار خصومهم وأن الجميع يؤيدهم بل ويطير فرحاً بما قدموه, ويمكنك مراجعة تشخيص هذه الحالات لدى الطب النفسي في باب الحيل الدفاعية.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأستاذ / أحمد ناصر
> 
> تحيةٌ تقدير واحترام ..
> لمساراتِك الذكيةِ في الحوار ..
> وعلَّني أرى أنَّك استطعت وإلى حد كبير أن تحدد مساراتك بوعي وتغلق أبواب المراوغة
> أمام محاورك وتوقعه في فخاخه وتكشف التناقض الذي بات واضحاً منذ أن أوقعته في أن يعلن عن انتمائه العقائدي ..
> 
> إسمح لي أُستاذي الفاضل / أحمد ناصر
> أن أدخل هذا الموضوع ليس من باب العقيدة أو من باب الفلسفة ..
> ...


أخى الحبيب حكيم عيون
يالها من مداخلة قيمة يتثبت فيها من العلم قصور الحواس على الإدراك والإحاطة بمفردات الكون
كان تعريف د.أبو المكارم الأول  للعقل وجعله يعتمد على الحواس فقط أول ما إصطدم بالمنطق
شكرا لك لمداخلتك القيمة التى إستفدت منها كثيرا..وفى إنتظار كل مساهماتك الأخرى على أحر من الجمر
فلا تحرمنا منها
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ/حكيم عيون
> هل قامت الحضارة التي تتحدث عن علومها إلا على الحواس؟
> هل العلم الذي وصل بنا إلى ما وصلنا إليه قام على غير الملاحظة بالنظر والسمع واللمس والشم والتذوق؟
> إذا قلنا إن الحواس تكذب أو تخطئ وأنها ليست يقينينة, فكيف يحكم القاضي؟, ولماذا يستدعي الشهود, وهل إذا شهد شاهد بأنه رأى الحدث ووصفه كما رآه فهل يحق للمحامي أن يطعن في شهادته لأن الحواس تخطئ وليست يقينية ولابد أن يقوم الحكم على اليقين, إذن سنبحث عن وسيلة أخرى للحكم بين الناس غير النظام القضائي.
> لو قلنا إن الحواس تخطئ ولا يؤخذ بما تدركه فلابد أن نهدم العلم كله, ومن يتبنى ذلك ويوقن به فلن يتقدم خطوة للأمام وسيظل مستهلكاً لمن أيقنوا أن ما تدركه الحواس يقين يبنى عليه التحضر والتقدم والاختراعات.
> إذا كان كلامي خطأ فأخبرني عن الأساس الذي قام عليه العلم منذ وضع علماء العرب أسس البحث العلمي وحتى الآن, وإذا شككنا في الحواس فهل يكون للاستقراء والاستنباط أي معنى.
> أما ما تراه من مظاهرة ضد العلم والعقل والمنطق والفطرة فهي حيلة الخائبين, حيث شهد التاريخ خيبتهم ولعبتهم, فهم يكذبون أو يخطئون ثم يهللون لفوزهم ونجاحهم, ويعلنوا عن انهيار خصومهم وأن الجميع يؤيدهم بل ويطير فرحاً بما قدموه, ويمكنك مراجعة تشخيص هذه الحالات لدى الطب النفسي في باب الحيل الدفاعية.


اخي دكتور ابو المكارم
اترك لاخي الفاضل حكيم عيون الرد عليك فيما يخص الحواس

*و لكن لي تعليق علي مداخلتك المقتبسة اعلاه
ما علاقة الحواس الخمس بالاستقراء و الاستنباط
فالاستنباط هو استخراج ما خفي من القرآن بطريقٍ صحيحٍ
و الاستقراء هو أن يستقر حكم في أصول الشريعة على صفة واحدة، ثم ينازع المجتهدان في فرع حكم يوافق تلك الأصول فإلحاقه بتلك الأصول أولى
فما علاقة ذلك بالحواس الخمس السمع و البصر و الشم و اللمس  و التذوق

اما في المثل الذي ضربته للقاضي و كيف يحكم في قضاياه 
فان كل قضية عبارة عن مجموعة من الوقائع 
و للادعاء او الدفاع استدعاء الشهود لاثبات واقعة ما او نفيها و لنتحدث عن واقعة معينة كحادث سيارة مثلا من راي واقعة اصطدام السيارة بشخص ما فقد شاهد الحادث مشاهدة يقينية اما من لم يراها فهل نعتد بكلامه و ماذا نطلق عليه ؟ 
الا تعتبر هذه الحادثة من الغيبيات بالنسبة له رغم انها من اليقين بالنسبة لغيره اليس المنطق و العقل الذي تدعو اليه هو ما اوصلنا الي هذه النتيجة* ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أعد قراءة بناء البرهان, لم ترد على الموضوع, القضية الأساسية هي في بناء برهاني وبرهانك, يجب أن يكون التعريف واحد في الجملتين, فهل كان تعريفك واحداً في كلتا الجملتين, هل كلام الله في جملة:القرآن كلام الله  هو التعريف نفسه في جملة:كلام الله غير خلوق, هذا هو المنطق, والذي رد به أهل السنة والجماعة على من زعم أن القرآن يثبت بأن عيسى هو الله, هذه هي القضية الأساسية, فهل رددت عليها تفصيلاً.
> إن الإيمان في الدين الصحيح يعني اليقين القائم على بينة وبصيرة, والنفاق يعني رفض العمل بما أيقن به لطغيان هواه وشهواته عليه, أما الكفر فيعني رفض أن يكون الدليل والبرهان حكماً أو ملزماً أو حتى ذا قيمة, ولن يجد تبريراً لرفضه سوى في التمسك بما كان عليه الأولون, وسواء أطلق على الأولين الآباء والأجداد, أو العلماء وأهل الفهم, أو الكبار وأهل الحل والعقد.هل يمكنكك إقناع عالم شيعي بمنهج أهل السنة والجماعة وأنت تشترط أن يكون منهج أهل السنة والجماعة هو الحكم والمرجعية, أو أن تقنع يهودياً أو نصرانياً بالإسلام وأنت تشترط أن يكون القرآن والسنة مرجعية لكما للحكم على ألأمور بالصواب أو بالخطأ؟.
> لعلي دافعت عن العقل والمنطق والفطرة وأحسب أنني انتصرت لهم وبينت قدرهم الجليل الذي جعله الله لهم, لن تقوم حضارة ولن تبدأ الأمة مسيرتها نحو الحضارة والتقدم وهي تعادي المنطق والعقل والفطرة, وترفع فوقهم شيئاً مما ورثته, لا هذه الأمة ولا أي أمة تسلك هذا المسلك وتنهج هذا المنهج.


أخى العزيز د.أبو المكارم
إعلم با أخى أننى لا أريد لك إلا الخير..وأنك إذا إقتنعت بالمنطق الصحيح ووصلت به إلى الحقيقة فإن ذلك خير لى من حمر النعم..أنا لا أريد أن أنتصر لنفسى ولكننى أريد أن ننتصر سويا للحق..أرجوك أن تقرأ مشاركتى هذه بكل هدوء وأن تعمل فيها عقلك وضميرك..
أنا لم ولن أصبح عدوا للعقل السوى والمنطق الصحيح  والفطرة السليمة..كل ما قلته منذ بداية طرح هذا الموضوع ينصب فى أنه إذا هدانا العقل إلى طريق الحق فيجب على العقل أن يلزم نفسه بالسير على هذا الطريق حتى لا يضل..
فالإنسان بلا إيمان كالسيارة بلا عجلة قيادة وبلا فرامل..وبلا طريق ممهد تسير فوقه..
عندما أشير إلى أهل السنة والجماعة والذين أفتخر بأننى أحاول أن أكون واحد منهم..فإننى لا أشير إلى ذلك بأنه شرط ملزم لمن يختلف فى الفكر ولا فى العقيدة عنهم..بل يجب على كل إنسان أن يعتنق ما إعتنقه عن إقتناع لا عن تعصب..فإن وصل إلى الطريق الصحيح حكم على عقله وفطرته ومنطقه بالصحة..وإن لم يصل حكم على عقله وفطرته ومنطقه بأنه قد زاغ..
وقلت لك من قبل أننا سنجعل من ذلك مبحثا فى مناقشتنا..وراجع مشاركاتى لتتأكد من ذلك..
وعندما كنت أسألك عن سر مخالفتك لأول شروط الإنضمام إلى المنتدى وهو عدم طرح ما يخالف منهج أهل الجماعة والسنة كنت أريد أن أعرف أى جزء فى مرجعيتك سول لك أن تخالف هذا الشرط..عقلك..أم حواسك أم فطرتك أم غرائزك..
فإن المنطق يقول يا أخى أن من يدعو إلى الفضائل لا بد له من التمسك بها وإلا إنطبق عليه شرط إنتفاء العقل..
((أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون))..
أما دفاعى عن أهل السنة عندما أردت أنت أن تقلب حقيقة أنهم من تصدوا للنصارى الذين أرادوا أن يقيموا الدليل على أن المسيح هو الله من القرآن أو حين تصدوا للمعتزلة الذين أرادوا بإتباعهم امتشابه القرآن أن يثبتوا أن القرآن مخلوق..فإن دفاعى هذا دفاع عن حقائق مثبتة تاريخيا ولا يجوز أن نغالط فيها..فالمغالطات والتدليس لا يمكن أن تكون سلاح من يبتغى الحقيقة أبدا..
أخى الحبيب..
إن المنطق لا يمكن أن يقر أبدا بأنه إذا أدى تعريفين لشيء واحد بنتائج معكوسة بصحة التعريفين..فلا بد من أن يكون أحدهما خاطىء..فإذا قلت بأن كذا يؤدى إلى أن القرآن مخلوق وكيت يؤدى إلى أن القرآن غير مخلوق..فإما أن يكون كذا خطأ أو أن كيت خطأ..أليس كذلك؟
وعندما نريد أن نعرف شيئا تعريفا صحيحا فلابد لنا من الإحاطة بما نريد أن نعرفه وإلا فإننا نكون قد أخطأنا فى الإستدلال..
فإذا ذكرنا نصف الحقيقة فقط فإننا نخطىء فى الإستدلال..كأن نقول الرجل إنسان..وسميرة إنسان..إذا سميرة رجل..
هذا خطأ فى الإستدلال لأنه كان يجب أن نعرف أن الإنسان رجل وإمرأة..وأن للرجل خصائص تتميز عن خصائص المرأة..ومن هذه الخصائص يمكن أن نستدل على كون سميرة إمرأة لأن لها خصائص المرأة..أليس كذلك؟
هيا بنا نقرأ الآية ونعرضها على العقل والمنطق دون الرجوع إلى التفاسير(رغم أننى لا أحبذ ذلك ولا أقره)
{يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً} (171) سورة النساء
أولا الجزء الذى نتفق فيه هو أنه من أهل الكتاب من غلا فى الدين وقال بأن المسيح هو الله أو إبن الله فنفى الله ذلك وقال بأن المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(المرأة ولا يمكن أن يكون إبن من أبناء البشر إلها)إلى هنا نحن متفقين..أليس كذلك؟
نأتى إلى الجزء الذى نختلف حوله..وهو ((وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ ))
حتى لا نقع فى خطأ من قال بأن سميرة رجل لابد لنا من معرفة خصائص المسيح كإنسان حتى نصل للحقيقة..أتتفق معى؟
آدم خلقه الله من تراب ثم نفخ فيه الروح ..وخلق حواء من جسد آدم ثم صار كل إنسان من ذريتهما يولد نتيجة إلتقاء الرجل بالمرأة وفهمك كفاية..
المسيح هنا حالة خاصة لأنه توجد أم ولا يوجد أب لذلك لا بد من أن يكون هناك أمر مياشر من الله..هل نحن متفقين حتى الآن؟..
الأمر المباشر هنا هو الكلمة فعتدما يريد الله أن يقضى أمرا فإنه يقول له كن فيكون..وعندما ألقى الله كلمته إلى مريم حملت بعيسى علبه وعلى أمه السلام..فهل عيسى هنا هو الكلمة أم هو الإنسان الذى خلق بفعل الكلمة؟
إسأل أى إنسان يستخدم المنطق(دون الإيمان) فى فهم سياق هذه الآية حتى لو كان هندى أو ياباني أو مكسيكى..هل المسيح هو الكلمة أم ما قدخلق بفعل الكلمة؟
منطقى يقول بأنه ما خلق بفعل الكلمة..وبقى أن أثبت لك من نفس الآية أن كلمة الله والتى ليست هى (المسيح)ليست مخلوق وإنما صفة من صفانه الأزلية كالعلم والقدرة والعظمة..أنظر إلى آخر الآية التى ينزه الله فيها ذاته عن كل نقص فيقول((سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً))
فالمسيح مخلوق والسماوات مخلوقة والأرض مخلوقة وما بينهما مخلوقات..بقى أن نعرف هل كلمة الله مخلوقة أم لا..لكن يجب أن أسأل نفسى وأسألك وأسأل كل من يقرأ الموضوع سؤالا:هل الله سبحانه وتعالى موجود داخل السماوات والأرض وما بينهما؟إن أى مسلم مهما إختلفت طائفته لن يقول بذلك بل سيقول ويؤكد على أن الله كان موجودا قيل خلق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما ولم تنتف عنه جل شأنه صفة الوجود..فهل كان الله موجودا بكل صفاته من عظمة وقدرة وكلام أم لا؟إذا كانت إجابتك بنعم فتأمل التعبير الإلهى فى نفس الآية((وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا))
أين الله؟أليس فى مكانة أعلى من الكون؟وعندما يلقى الله بالكلمة فمن أين يلقيها؟ألا يلقيها من مكانته التى هى أعلى من السماوات والأرض وما بينهما..وبما أن السماوات والأرض وما بينهما مخلوقات فإن كلمة الله التى هى صفة من صفاته ولها مكانة أعلى من مكان السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فكلام الله ليس بمخلوق ولكنه صفة من صفاته التى لا تنفصل عنه..
أسأل الله أن يهدبنى وإياك سواء السبيل..اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وأرزقنا إتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وأرزقنا إجتنابه

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> و لكن لي تعليق علي مداخلتك المقتبسة اعلاه
> ما علاقة الحواس الخمس بالاستقراء و الاستنباط
> فالاستنباط هو استخراج ما خفي من القرآن بطريقٍ صحيحٍ
> و الاستقراء هو أن يستقر حكم في أصول الشريعة على صفة واحدة، ثم ينازع المجتهدان في فرع حكم يوافق تلك الأصول فإلحاقه بتلك الأصول أولى
> فما علاقة ذلك بالحواس الخمس السمع و البصر و الشم و اللمس و التذوق


الاستقراء والاستنباط من أساسيات علم المنطق, ويمكن تطبيقهما في العلوم الشرعية, ولكن لا يتم تعريفهما من خلال العلوم الشرعية لأنهما وجدا قبل العلم الشرعي.



> اما في المثل الذي ضربته للقاضي و كيف يحكم في قضاياه 
> فان كل قضية عبارة عن مجموعة من الوقائع 
> و للادعاء او الدفاع استدعاء الشهود لاثبات واقعة ما او نفيها و لنتحدث عن واقعة معينة كحادث سيارة مثلا من راي واقعة اصطدام السيارة بشخص ما فقد شاهد الحادث مشاهدة يقينية اما من لم يراها فهل نعتد بكلامه و ماذا نطلق عليه ؟ 
> الا تعتبر هذه الحادثة من الغيبيات بالنسبة له رغم انها من اليقين بالنسبة لغيره اليس المنطق و العقل الذي تدعو اليه هو ما اوصلنا الي هذه النتيجة
> ؟


أنت تقول أن من رأى الواقعة فقد شاهد الحادث مشاهدة يقينية, إذن فالنظر يقين, هل لو رأيت أنت الواقعة بعينيك ووصفتها كما رأيتها, أسألك: متى تقبل أن تقر بأن الحادثة لم تحدث, أو حدثت يطريقة مخالفة تماماً لما رأيتها, هل لو فرض - جدلاً- أن أتى أحدهم بآية من القرآن تقول إن هذه الواقعة لم تحدث, من تصدق, ما رأيته ببصرك أم القرآن, لو قلت القرآن فأنت قد حكمت على نفسك بفقدان السوية والعقل, بل لابد أن تقول سأصدق نفسي ولا أصدق القرآن, لماذا أضرب لك هذا المثل الجدلي, لأننا أهل الحق, ونضع قواعد الحق للدنيا كلها, فنحن آمنا بالقرآن ليس عن وراثة وعصبية, بل لأنه وافق عقولنا ومنطقنا وفطرتنا, ولو ناقض شيء من ذلك لما آمنا به, ونحن نطلب من غيرنا أن يكون هذا منهجه, يقول لو خالف ديني عقلي ومنطقي وفطرتي فلن أتبعه وسأتبع الدين الذي يوافق العقل والفطرة والمنطق, لو فعل الناس ذلك لتوحد الناس جميعا على الإسلام, أما أن أجعل الإسلام هو مرجعية الحكم على الأمور فقد أبحت لصاحب كل دين أن يجعل دينه الذي ورثه هو مرجعية الحكم على الأمور , فما قاله الدين صواباً يصبح هو الصواب حتى لو خالف العقل والمنطق والفطرة, فهل تقبل بهذا؟
هذا أخي هو المنهج الذي أدعو إليه فهل ترى فيه الضلال والزندقة, وهل ترى في غيره الهدى والحق؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الفطرة..
ما هو تعريف الفطرة؟
الفطرة هى الخلقة التى يكون عليها كل موجود أول خلقه وهى الطبيعة السليمة لم تشب بعيب والفطرة السليمة (فى إصطلاح الفلاسفة)إستعداد لإصابة الحكم والتمييز بين الحق والباطل والفطرية:القول بأن الأفكار والمبادىء جبلية وموجودة فى النفس قبل التجربة والتلقين<المعجم الوجيز>
بإستعمال المنطق هل نجد بين بشر إتفاقا حول وجود إله أم لا؟
بالطبع لا..
هل نجد بين أصحاب الديانات إتفاقا على ديانة واحدة أم لا؟
بالطبع لا..
هل نجد بين أبناء الديانة الواحدة إتفاقا حول المنهج الذى يسيرون عليه أم لا؟
بالطبع لا..
فى الحديث النبوى قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم((ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه وبنصرانه ويشركانه))<رواه مسلم>
فهل كل الذين ولدوا بالفطرة السليمة ظلوا على فطرتهم أم لا؟
بالطبع لا..
لماذا؟
فلنقرأ الآية 29 من سورة الروم
((بَلِ اتَّبَعَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَهْوَاءهُم بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ فَمَن يَهْدِي مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللَّهُ وَمَا لَهُم مِّن نَّاصِرِينَ ))
فهل معنى ذلك أن الإنسان عندما يتبع الهوى لا يمكن أن تظل الفطرة مرجعية له حيث غلبتها أهواءه؟
بالطبع نعم..
إذا فما الذى سيحافظ على سلامة تلك الفطرة ويحكم عليها بأنها سليمة
فلنقرأ الآية 30 من سورة الروم 
((فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا فِطْرَت اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا لَا تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ))
يعنى أنه إذا أقمنا وجهنا للدين حنفاء يعنى (مسلمين لطاعته)فإننا بذلك نحافظ على فطرة الله التى فطرنا عليها..وهذا هو الدين القيم ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون..
هل خلقنا الله لنعبده أم خلقنا لإعمار الكون فقط؟
يقول الله فى الآية 56 من سورة الذاريات
((وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ ))
قال دعاة العقل بأن الله خلق لنا الغريزة لإعمار الكون فهل إعمار الكون هو كل المراد والمبتغى؟
بالطبع لا..
لأن إعمار الكون يجب أن يرتبط بإتباع صحيح الدين..فهناك من المشركين من يعمر الأرض ولكن لا يكون ذلك دليل صلاح
إن الغريزة بلا إتباع الرسل لا قيمة لها وإقرأ آية رقم 9 من سورة الروم
((أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَثَارُوا الْأَرْضَ وَعَمَرُوهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا عَمَرُوهَا وَجَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِن كَانُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ))
فرغم أن لديهم غريزة جعلتهم يعمرون الأرض إلا أنها لم تهدهم إلى إتباع الرسل كى يعمروا آخرتهم كما عمروا دنياهم..
فالغريزة بلا فطرة سليمة تهدى للحق فلا قيمة لها..
هل حواس الإنسان فقط وتفسيره للأشياء يكفى له كى يتعرف على الحقيقة الكاملة؟
فلنقرأ الآيات التالية من سورة طه والتى تقص علينا ما حدث بين موسى عليه السلام وسحرة فرعون
((قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى (65)قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى (66)فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُّوسَى (67)قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْأَعْلَى (68)وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى (69)فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى (70) ))
إن إستخدام الحواس دون الإعتماد على الإدراك والفهم لن يعطى نتائج صحيحة..فموسى عليه السلام لا علم له بالسحر ولا بفنون السحر  ..لذلك خدعته حواسه فخيل إليه أن عصى وحبال السحرة حيات تسعى..من هنا ثبته الله بإعلامه أنه على الحق..وأ ما يراه من سعى حيات وعصى السحرة باطل لا يؤدى إلى فلاح..فألقى بعصاه فإذا هى ثعبان مبين..ولأن سحرة فرعون ماهرون وحاذقون لفنون السحر فلم تخدعهم حواسهم..بل عرفوا على الفور أن هذا ليس بسحر..فسجدوا لله الواحد القهار..ولم تفلح تهديدات فرعون(بتقطيع أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف وبصلبهم على جذوع النخل وبتعذيبهم بالعذاب الشديد )لم يفلح كل ذلك فى إرجاعهم عن طريق الحق..
إذا فالحواس ينقصها إدراك وعلم ..ويلزم ذلك كله إيمان يهذب ذلك الإدراك ويبلوره ويكسبه الصفاء والعمق..
هل التمسك بصحيح الدين يتعارض مع منهج التفكير الصحيح ويلغيه؟
بالطبع لا..
ففى القرآن ما يدلنا على أننا يجب أن نسلك منهج التفكير الصحيح..
فلنقرأ  من سورة يس
((وَضَرَبَ لَنَا مَثَلًا وَنَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ مَنْ يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ (78)قُلْ يُحْيِيهَا الَّذِي أَنشَأَهَا أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ خَلْقٍ عَلِيمٌ (79) ))
أليس فى هذا دعوة لإتخاذ المنهج الصحيح للتفكير وعدم إلغاء العقل؟
نعم بالطبع..
أفى الدين دعوة لإهمال العلم؟
بالطبع لا فطلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ..أليس من أمرنا بطلب العلم ولو فى الصين هو رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
هل طلب منا الدين أن نتعلم ونهمل العمل؟
فمن القائل إذا إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه..أليس رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
إذا إذا أخذنا بأسباب العلم وأـقنا العمل هل سيؤدى ذلك بنا إلى التقدم أم لا؟
بالطبع سيؤدى ذلك بنا إلى التقدم..
فهل التخلف الذى أصاب أمتنا حدث بسبب الإقتراب من الدين أن بسبب الإبتعاد عنه؟
وإذا أخذنا بأوامر الدين وتقدمنا فما الفرق الذى سيكون بيننا وبين الصين واليابان والغرب..
لكننا كأمة مسلمة نحتاج إلى أن نتوحد..فما الذى يمكن أن بوحدنا؟
كتاب الله وسنة رسوله هى التى يمكن أن توحدنا فتنير عقولنا وتسلم فطرتنا وتحكم غرائزنا ويصح إستخدامنا للتفكير الصحيح

----------


## KANE2008

> ولو ناقض شيء من ذلك لما آمنا به, ونحن نطلب من غيرنا أن يكون هذا منهجه


{سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ} (1) سورة الإسراء

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> الفطرة..
> ما هو تعريف الفطرة؟
> الفطرة هى الخلقة التى يكون عليها كل موجود أول خلقه وهى الطبيعة السليمة لم تشب بعيب والفطرة السليمة (فى إصطلاح الفلاسفة)إستعداد لإصابة الحكم والتمييز بين الحق والباطل والفطرية:القول بأن الأفكار والمبادىء جبلية وموجودة فى النفس قبل التجربة والتلقين<المعجم الوجيز>


هذه هي الفطرة في الاستعمال اللغوي, ويمكنني أن أستعملها بتعريف مختلف في مجال الفكر, هنا يجب أن يتوقف المتلقي عند تعريف المصطلح المستخدم, ولا يحق له الاعتراض على التعريف, بل يحق له الاعتراض إذا وجد تناقضاً بين الكلام والتعريف الذي قيل الكلام فيه, ولذلك قالوا:لا مشاحة في الاصطلاح, أي أن من حق كل فرد أن يستخدم أي كلمة كمصطلح ولكن يبين تعريفه للمتلقي, هذا ما استقر عليه العلماء.
ورغم ذلك فالتعريف اللغوي يبين أن كلمة الفطرة تعني الطبيعة السليمة التي لم تشب بعيب, ويضيف التعريف:والفطرة السليمة استعداد لإصابة الحكم والتمييز بين الحق والباطل, وأضافوا:والفطرية: القول بأن الأفكار والمبادئ جبلية وموجودة في النفس قبل التجربة والتلقين,
وأنا عرفت الفطرة بأنها مرجعية ثابتة في كل نفس تحتوي على القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا, وقلت إنها مرجعية ثابتة ويقينية لا تخطئ ولا تضل, وهي مجرد مرجعية, من أراد الأخذ بما فيها أخذ, ومن أراد تركها ترك, والسؤال : هل تقبل الفطرة بتعريف المعجم الوجيز أو بتعريفي حكماً على سلوكك ودينك والقانون الذي يحكم به؟



> بإستعمال المنطق هل نجد بين بشر إتفاقا حول وجود إله أم لا؟
> بالطبع لا..


لا علاقة بالمنطق فيما تقول, ليس ذلك من شأن المنطق, ولكن قل :هل علم الإحصاء يقول, أما سؤالك: هل نجد بين البشر اتفاقاً على وجود إله, هناك ملاحظة علمية أن غالبية البشر باختلاف لغتهم ومواطنهم وأجناسهم يؤمنون بوجود إله, وهناك فئة ترفض الإقرار بوجود إله, ويجب أن يكون البحث العلمي: لماذا يؤمن أغلبية البشر بوجود إله, أما إنكار وجود إله فيبحث عنه هل هو نتيجة شعور داخلي ووجداني أم مجرد تمرد على الإيمان؟



> هل نجد بين أصحاب الديانات إتفاقا على ديانة واحدة أم لا؟
> بالطبع لا..
> هل نجد بين أبناء الديانة الواحدة إتفاقا حول المنهج الذى يسيرون عليه أم لا؟
> بالطبع لا..


ألا يدعوك ذلك لتسأل نفسك: كيف أوقن أنني على الحق, ما هي المرجعية التي أطمئن إليها لأركن إلى ما تدلني عليه, هذا السؤال يجب أن يسأله كل فرد من البشر لنفسه, ويجب أن تكون الإجابة عامة تصلح للعمل بها في أنحاء الدنيا.



> فى الحديث النبوى قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم((ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه وبنصرانه ويشركانه))<رواه مسلم>


لماذا لم يقل يسلمانه أي يجعلانه مسلماً, لأن الإسلام الذي جاءه سيجده مطابقاً للفطرة التي جعلها الله فيه, فالفطرة والإسلام لا يتناقضان.



> فهل كل الذين ولدوا بالفطرة السليمة ظلوا على فطرتهم أم لا؟
> بالطبع لا..


الفطرة لا تضيع ولا تبلى, لأن الله جعلها مرجعية وحجة للناس أو عليهم, واتباع الفطرة يستلزم إرادة واقتناع وتعظيمها فوق الهوى والعاطفة, ولذلك فمن استقام علمنا أنه يتبع الفطرة ومن انحرف دل ذلك على أنه تخلى عنها ولكنها ما زالت فيه حجة وبرهان عليه.
(


> (فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا فِطْرَت اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا لَا تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ))


سل نفسك هذه الآية تقول أي الأمرين أصل وأيهما تطبيق, الدين الحنيف الذي هو فطرة الله , والفطرة التي فطر الله الناس عليها.



> هل خلقنا الله لنعبده أم خلقنا لإعمار الكون فقط؟


خلقنا الله لنعبده, وجعل آية ذلك إعمار الكون بالقيم التي وضعها لنا في الفطرة, وهذا هو ابتلاء كل فرد, هناك غريزة تطالبه بتلبية دوافعها, وهناك هوى يطالبه بتجاهل كل شيء وتحقيق المتعة واللذة والمصلحة, وهناك عقل ومنطق يميز له الصواب من الخطأ, وبقيت إرادته التي ترفع ما تشاء وتتجاهل ما تريد.
يقول الله فى الآية 56 من سورة الذاريات
((وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ ))



> قال دعاة العقل بأن الله خلق لنا الغريزة لإعمار الكون فهل إعمار الكون هو كل المراد والمبتغى؟
> بالطبع لا..
> لأن إعمار الكون يجب أن يرتبط بإتباع صحيح الدين..فهناك من المشركين من يعمر الأرض ولكن لا يكون ذلك دليل صلاح


بل قال دعاة العقل: إن الله خلق لنا الغريزة لإعمار الكون, وخلق لنا الفطرة لتبين القيم والأخلاق الواجب اتباعها في الإعمار, وهذا هو الدين الذي أنزله الله على كل الرسل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ويمكنني أن أستعملها بتعريف مختلف في مجال الفكر, هنا يجب أن يتوقف المتلقي عند تعريف المصطلح المستخدم, ولا يحق له الاعتراض على التعريف, بل يحق له الاعتراض إذا وجد تناقضاً بين الكلام والتعريف الذي قيل الكلام فيه, وأنا عرفت الفطرة بأنها مرجعية ثابتة في كل نفس تحتوي على القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا, وقلت إنها مرجعية ثابتة ويقينية لا تخطئ ولا تضل,


يعنى هى مرجعية ثابتة فى رأيك..وأنت لم تعترض على الحديث الشريف..بل قلت بأن الإسلام يتطابق مع الفطرة ولا يختلفان



> لماذا لم يقل يسلمانه أي يجعلانه مسلماً, لأن الإسلام الذي جاءه سيجده مطابقاً للفطرة التي جعلها الله فيه, فالفطرة والإسلام لا يتناقضان.


جميل أنك وصلت لهذه النتيجة التى لا تناقض بين الإسلام والفطرة
لكن ألم تتدبر فى قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فأبواه يهودانه وبنصرانه ويشركانه)
نصوص القرآن ثابتة ولا تتغير والله حافظ للقرآن
وسنة الرسول معروفة وثابتة
ولكن هل الفطرة تثبت لدى كل إنسان؟
سنرجع ثانية إلى ( فأبواه يهودانه وبنصرانه ويشركانه)
إذا الفطرة لا تثبت..بل على حد تعبيرك فى مشاركاتك الأولى(تحيد بضم التاء)
وما يحيد ينتفى عنه صفة الإيجابية..ومن تنتفى عنه صفة الحيادية تنتفى عنه صفة الإيجابية..
إذا أنا معترض على تعريفك الذى قلت فيه بأن الثبات صفة من صفات الفطرة
وحتى لا نظل إلى أجل غير مسمى فى جدال لا طائل منه
أعطنا رأيك ومرجعيتك وأجب عن الأسئلة التالية بشجاعة:
1_هل تنفى عن الله صفاته القديمة كالعلم والقدرة حذرا من تعدد القديم؟
2_ماذا تقول فى مرتكب الكبيرة الذى مات ولم يتب؟هل هو مؤمن أم هو كافر؟وهل هو مخلد فى النار أم سيخرج منها؟
3_هل العبد يخلق بنفسه أفعاله الإختيارية بقدرة أودعها الله فيه؟
4_هل سنرى الله فى الآخرة؟
5_أنت قلت 



> لأننا أهل الحق, ونضع قواعد الحق للدنيا كلها, فنحن آمنا بالقرآن ليس عن وراثة وعصبية, بل لأنه وافق عقولنا ومنطقنا وفطرتنا, ولو ناقض شيء من ذلك لما آمنا به, ونحن نطلب من غيرنا أن يكون هذا منهجهيتناقضان.


فمن أنتم؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر

وبعِ السفاهةَ بالوقارِ وبالنُّهى 
ثمنٌ لعمُركَ إن فعلت ربيحُ
فلقد حدا بك حاديان إِلى البلَىْ 
ودعاكَ داعٍ للرحيلِ فصحيحُ

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أبا صابر !!!

بقدرِ الرأيِ تُعتبرُ الرجالُ 
وبالآمالِ يُنتظرُ المآلُ
وإِفراطُ البليغِ إِذا تمادَى
على حالٍ يخالطهُ ابتذالُ
وإِمساكُ الأديبِ يفيدُ علماً
بأحوالِ الغبيِّ كما يقالُ
ومن عرفَ الحقائقَ ماتَ غماً
وإِن طلبَ الإقالةِ لا يقالُ
وبالإقدامِ يسهلُ كلُ صعبٍ
وبالتمويْهِ يتسعُ المجالُ
ومن لم يتئدْ في كُلِّ أمرٍ
تَخَطّاه التداركُ والمنالُ
ومن لزمَ القناعةَ نالَ عزاً
وهل بالذلِّ منقبةٌ تُنالُ؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي الحبيب إبن طيبة
أخي الحبيب kane2008 
 

هي الدنيا فلا يَحْزنْكَ منها
ولا من أهلِها سَفَهٌ وعَابُ
أتطلبُ جيفةً لتنالَ منها
وتنكرَ أن تهارشَكَ الكلابُ

=========

أعرضْ عن الجاهلِ السفيهِ 
فكُلُّ ما قالَ فهو فيه
ماضرَّ بحرَ الفراتِ يوماً
أن خاضَ بعضُ الكلابِ فيه

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

فقط أريد أن أسأل للدكتور أبو المكارم لماذا لا تدع ما يريبك الى ما لا يريبك؟ لماذا الفلسفة في مكان لا يحتمل ذلك و الخطأ فيه عقوبته وخيمة؟ لماذا تلبس كتاب الله صفات لم يقلها الله و لا رسوله؟ الموضوع طال في فلسفة عقيمة و جدال و الواضح ان معظم الاخوة لا يزيدون في وصف كتاب الله عما قاله الله و رسوله و هذا هو الصواب، بينما أنت تدعي أمرًا بناءًا على عقلك فقط، لو كنت سائرًا في طريق ثم ضللت هل ترجع للخريطة التي معك أم تسير وفق عقلك و هواك؟ ولله المثل الأعلى نحن الآن في جدال و نقاش، اذن فالأصوب و الأسلم أن لا نزيد عما قال الله و رسوله.

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ/ م محمد ذهني



> فقط أريد أن أسأل للدكتور أبو المكارم لماذا لا تدع ما يريبك الى ما لا يريبك؟ لماذا الفلسفة في مكان لا يحتمل ذلك و الخطأ فيه عقوبته وخيمة؟ لماذا تلبس كتاب الله صفات لم يقلها الله و لا رسوله؟ الموضوع طال في فلسفة عقيمة و جدال و الواضح ان معظم الاخوة لا يزيدون في وصف كتاب الله عما قاله الله و رسوله و هذا هو الصواب، بينما أنت تدعي أمرًا بناءًا على عقلك فقط، لو كنت سائرًا في طريق ثم ضللت هل ترجع للخريطة التي معك أم تسير وفق عقلك و هواك؟ ولله المثل الأعلى نحن الآن في جدال و نقاش، اذن فالأصوب و الأسلم أن لا نزيد عما قال الله و رسوله.


أخي أذكرك بكتاب الله,أفلا تتفكرون, أفلا تعقلون؟
ببساطة ساويت بين عقلي وهواي, بل وقرنت بينهما, وكأنني لا أستطيع الفصل بين عقلي وهواي, أو أن العقل هو الهوى.
لو قابل رجل مجموعة من البشر وكنت أنت واحداً منهم, فسألكم عن دينكم, فكان منكم المسلم والنصراني واليهودي والبوذي وغير ذلك من الأديان, فقال لكم كلكم على باطل ويجب أن تراجعوا أنفسكم قبل أن تصدموا يوم القيامة بالحقيقة, هل يمكنك أن تخبرني ما هو السبيل الأمثل لإنسان سوي يريد أن يتأكد في الدنيا أنه على الحق أو يريد أن يعرف على وجه اليقين أين الحق؟, قل ما هو المنهج الذي سيتبعه وسيصل به للدين الحق, أم ترى أن الحل هو أن ينظر كل منهم في الخريطة التي ورثها وأخبروه أنها ستوصله للجنة, مسألة تحتاج لتفكير وليس فيها فلسفة ولا فزلكة. أرجو أن تكون إجابتك علمية, أي أنها تصلح كإجابة في إمتحان لتحصل بها على الدرجة النهائية.

----------


## KANE2008

> ببساطة ساويت بين عقلي وهواي, بل وقرنت بينهما, وكأنني لا أستطيع الفصل بين عقلي وهواي, أو أن العقل هو الهوى.


الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر

{وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِن تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَث ذَّلِكَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} (176) سورة الأعراف

{فَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى} (16) سورة طـه

{أَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ أَفَأَنتَ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ وَكِيلًا} (43) سورة الفرقان

{فَإِن لَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءهُمْ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِّنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (50) سورة القصص

{أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَن يَهْدِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ} (23) سورة الجاثية

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

- {وَيَصْنَعُ الْفُلْكَ وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلأٌ مِّن قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُواْ مِنْهُ قَالَ إِن تَسْخَرُواْ مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ} (38) سورة هود
- {وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ فَحَاقَ بِالَّذِينَ سَخِرُواْ مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ} (10) سورة الأنعام
- {يَحْذَرُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَن تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِم قُلِ اسْتَهْزِؤُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَّا تَحْذَرُونَ} (64) سورة التوبة
- {وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ فَأَمْلَيْتُ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ثُمَّ أَخَذْتُهُمْ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عِقَابِ} (32) سورة الرعد
- {وَإِن كَذَّبُوكَ فَقُل لِّي عَمَلِي وَلَكُمْ عَمَلُكُمْ أَنتُمْ بَرِيئُونَ مِمَّا أَعْمَلُ وَأَنَاْ بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ} (41) سورة يونس
- {وَلاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِم مَّرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ} (108) سورة الأنعام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا أخى آيات الله نزلت  فى الذين سخروا منها ومن الرسل وأتبعوا شهواتهم وأرادوا أن يبدلوا منهج ربهم..
لماذا لم تجب عن أسئلتى فى مشاركتى الأخيرة؟
لماذا لم تعلق عاى قصة موسى عليه السلام وسحرة فرعون؟
لماذا لم تعلق على مشاركتى الخاصة بكلمة الله؟
أجب من فضلك ولا تهرب ..

----------


## KANE2008

اخى احمد ناصر
الدوران فى حلقات مفرغه من الكذب والاباطيل هوا ما يحترفه هذا المدعى
حقيقى احسدك على نفسك الطويل وصبرك بالرغم من ان كفه الحق رجحت فى صفك
اعانك الله عليه ومن على شاكلته  :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*سوف اضم صوتي لصوت اخي الحبيب احمد ناصر و اسالك السؤال الذي طرحه عليك
من انتم يا دكتور ابو المكارم ؟
من هذه الجماعة التي مرجعيتها العقل و الغريزة و المنطق و الحواس و ليس كتاب الله و سنة نبيه ؟
من هذه الجماعة التي تدعي بخلق القران بدون اي دليل و هو ما لم يقل به القران نفسه و لا رسولنا من انزل عليه القران و لا صحابة رسول الله؟
من انتم يا من تقول عنهم ان المنطق في مرتبة اعلي من القران ؟
من انتم يا من تنكرون سنة رسول الله ؟
و بعيدا عن السفسطة و الجدل الا تري في نفسك خارجا عن الجماعة ؟
هل كل من حولك علي خطأ و انت علي صواب ؟
هل فشلنا كعرب و مسلمين لاننا التزمنا بالكتاب و السنة كما تدعي ام لاننا ابتعدنا عن الكتاب و السنة ؟
متي ازدهرت حضارتنا الاسلامية بعلومها و فنونها ؟ اذا اجبت علي هذا السؤال ستعلم جيدا ان الحضارة الاسلامية ازدهرت و كانت في قمة رونقها عندما تمسكت بكتاب الله و سنة رسوله و ستعلم ايضا اننا بدأ سقوطنا الي القاع عندما ابتعدنا عن كتاب الله و سنة نبينا 
الا تقرأ التاريخ؟

لست مفتيا او عالم فقيه حتي ازعم بخروجك عن اهل السنة و الجماعة و لكني ادعوك دعوة مخلصة لوجه الله تعالي ان تعود الي صوابك بعيد عن السفسطة و الجدل الذي لا طائل منه

و دعني اسالك سؤال اخير ما كان حال كل المناطقة و نهايتهم هل فيهم من اوصله عقله الي وجود الخالق ؟

دعني انقل لك فتوي عن المناطقة و المتكلمين و ان كنت اعلم انك لن تلتفت اليها لان الفتوي صادرة مما لاتعترف بهم حسب اقوالك و لكن دعني انقلها لك 




			
				وكلامهم غالبه لا يخلو من تكلف، إما في العلم وإما في القول، فإما أن يتكلفوا علم ما لا يعلمونه، فيتكلمون بغير علم، أو يكون الشيء معلومًا لهم فيتكلفون من بيانه ما هو زيادة وحشو وعناء وتطويل طريق، وهذا من المنكر المذموم في الشرع والعقل، قال تعالى: { قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنْ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ } [1]، وفي الصحيح عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: أيها الناس، من علم علما فليقل به، ومن لم يعلم فليقل: لا أعلم، فإن من العلم أن يقول الرجل لما لا يعلم: لا أعلم.

وقد ذم الله القول بغير علم في كتابه، كقوله تعالى: { وَلَا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ } [2] لا سيما القول على الله، كقوله تعالى: { قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّي الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالْإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } [3]، وكذلك ذم الكلام الكثير الذي لا فائدة فيه، وأمر بأن نقول القول السديد والقول البليغ.
			
		

هدانا الله و اياك الي سواء السبيل*

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> سوف اضم صوتي لصوت اخي الحبيب احمد ناصر و اسالك السؤال الذي طرحه عليك
> من انتم يا دكتور ابو المكارم ؟


نحن الذين آمنا مع الأنبياء حين رفض قومهم الإيمان بهم وتمسكوا بما وجدوا عليه آباءهم
نحن الذين عرضنا ما جاء به الأنبياء على عقولنا ومنطقنا وفطرتنا فوجدناه مطابقاً لهم فآمنا, وعرض الآخرون ما جاء به الأنبياء على دينهم فوجدوه مناقضاً له فرفضوه.
منا عمر حين عرض ما كان من فرض الجزية على اليهودي العجوز فحكم منطقه وفطرته فأسقط عنه الجزية وأعطاه من بيت المال
منا الفقهاء الذين شرحوا للناس الدين طبقاً لما عليه المنطق والفطرة
هل سمعت عنا قبل ذلك؟.



> من هذه الجماعة التي مرجعيتها العقل و الغريزة و المنطق و الحواس و ليس كتاب الله و سنة نبيه ؟


لا توجد جماعة على حد علمي على وجه الأرض تتبنى تحكيم العقل والمنطق والفطرة, ولكن توجد جماعات كثيرة تحكم دينها أو تراثها أو عاداتها وتقاليدها, أو هواها أو غير ذلك, والجميع يزعم أنه على حق أو أنهم لا يعنيهم أن يكونوا على الحق أو لا يكونون.



> من هذه الجماعة التي تدعي بخلق القران بدون اي دليل و هو ما لم يقل به القران نفسه و لا رسولنا من انزل عليه القران و لا صحابة رسول الله؟


خلق القرآن أمر منطقي لا يرفضه إلا مختل المنطق والتفكير, ولا يحتاج الأمر لتكوين جماعة له.



> من انتم يا من تقول عنهم ان المنطق في مرتبة اعلي من القران ؟


لم نقل ذلك ولكن تقولوا علينا افتراء وسخرية, ما قلناه هو أن العقل والمنطق والفطرة مرجعية تسبق الإيمان بالله وبالقرآن وبالإسلام وبالحق كله على وجه العموم, فإذا أقرت المرجعية صواب أمر رفعناه وعظمناه, وإذا حكمت ببطلان أمر نبذناه.



> من انتم يا من تنكرون سنة رسول الله ؟


نحن لا ننكر سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, بل نؤمن بالله وبرسوله ونعظم ما جاء به الرسول ونعمل به, ولا نفتري على أحد.



> و بعيدا عن السفسطة و الجدل الا تري في نفسك خارجا عن الجماعة ؟
> هل كل من حولك علي خطأ و انت علي صواب ؟


ولم لا...هل يعرف الحق بالأغلبية؟, ماذا تقبل كحكم بين الناس جميعاً بعضهم مع بعض, بم تحكم بين البشر : من على الحق ومن على الباطل, وهل تقبل بهذه المرجعية كحكم عليك وتقبل بحكمها؟.



> هل فشلنا كعرب و مسلمين لاننا التزمنا بالكتاب و السنة كما تدعي ام لاننا ابتعدنا عن الكتاب و السنة ؟


فشلنا حين كفرنا بسنة الله أو أنكرناها أو غفلنا عنها, وتقدم غيرنا حين آمن بسنن الله والتزم بها, سنة الله الكونية وآياته هي الفيصل, من اتبعها أفلح ومن تنكر لها أو غفل عنها خاب وخسر, هل تقدم العالم الآن لأنهم اتبعوا القرآن والسنة؟, إن مقولتكم هي التي أوعزت إليهم بالقول :إن سبب تأخر المسلمين هو دينهم.
إن القرآن والسنة هي من آيات الله في الكون مثل الفيزياء والكيمياء وكل حقائق الكون.



> متي ازدهرت حضارتنا الاسلامية بعلومها و فنونها ؟ اذا اجبت علي هذا السؤال ستعلم جيدا ان الحضارة الاسلامية ازدهرت و كانت في قمة رونقها عندما تمسكت بكتاب الله و سنة رسوله و ستعلم ايضا اننا بدأ سقوطنا الي القاع عندما ابتعدنا عن كتاب الله و سنة نبينا 
> الا تقرأ التاريخ؟


ازدهار الحضارات وسقوطها تخضع لسنن الله الكونية, فتزدهر إذا اتبعت السنن وتهوي وتزول إذا تناقضت معها, والقرآن والسنة يدعوان للإيمان بسنن الله في الكون والعمل بهم, وليس ذلك شيئاً خاصاً بالمسلمين دون غيرهم, أرجو أن ترى الأمور من خلال فتحة أكبر اتساعاً.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لقد قلت فى إحدى مشاركاتك بالمنتدى



> لأن الجنة لن يدخلها إلا أصفياء البشر وليس حثالتهم
> .


وتكلمت أكثر من مرة عن دخول الجنة
وأنا سألتك سؤالا مباشرا عن المسلم مرتكب الكبيرة الذى مات ولم يتب..كيف تصنفه مرجعيتك..
فلماذا لا تجيبنى حتى أستنير بمفاهيمك ..أم أنك تريد أن تدخل الجنة بمفردك ولا تأخذنى معك؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من الأشياء المضحكة أن داعى العقل جمال البنا  فى أحد حلقات العام الماضى من برنامج دين ودنيا رفض رفضا باتا وقطعيا الأخذ بأحاديث الآحاد..وهى التى رواها راو واحد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك مهما كانت قوة السند الذى أخذ به فى رواية الأحاديث..
ويقول المثل إذا كنت كذوبا فكن ذكورا..
لكن الداعية العقلانى يبدو أنه يستخف بنا فقد أراد أن يدعم وجهة نظره فى منحى آخر فأستشهد بأحد أشهر آحاديث الآحاد الذى روى عن عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه..وهو الحديث الخاص بسيدنا جبريل عندما جاء يعلمنا ديننا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					


منا عمر حين عرض ما كان من فرض الجزية على اليهودي العجوز فحكم منطقه وفطرته فأسقط عنه الجزية وأعطاه من بيت المال
منا الفقهاء الذين شرحوا للناس الدين طبقاً لما عليه المنطق والفطرة
هل سمعت عنا قبل ذلك؟.
.


اذا انت تدع و دعني اؤكد علي هذه الكلمة انك من اهل السنة و الجماعة 
هل تسخر مني ؟
هل من اهل السنة و الجماعة من قال بخلق القران ؟
ام تراك تخلط الحق بالباطل ؟






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					


لا توجد جماعة على حد علمي على وجه الأرض تتبنى تحكيم العقل والمنطق والفطرة, ولكن توجد جماعات كثيرة تحكم دينها أو تراثها أو عاداتها وتقاليدها, أو هواها أو غير ذلك, والجميع يزعم أنه على حق أو أنهم لا يعنيهم أن يكونوا على الحق أو لا يكونون.
.


اراك تستخف بكل من يتابع الموضوع
في بدايات مداخلاتك في الموضوع ردا علي اخي احمد ناصر قلت انك من دعاة العقل و طلبت تعريفة و تعريف الفطرة و الغريزة ... الخ عُد لمداخلتك الاولي 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					


خلق القرآن أمر منطقي لا يرفضه إلا مختل المنطق والتفكير, ولا يحتاج الأمر لتكوين جماعة له.
.


اذا انت خارج علي اهل السنة و الجماعة و لا استطيع ان اصفك بالوصف الذي استخدمه اهل الفتوي للحديث عن القائلين بخلق القران




			
				فالقول بخلق القرآن كفر وقد جاء ذلك عن كثير من السلف، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حاكياً عن السلف: ولهذا كفروا من يقول إن القرآن مخلوق
			
		





			
				القرآن الكريم - كما هو مذهب السلف قاطبة إذ ثبت ذلك في كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو كلام الله غير مخلوق، لأنه صفة من صفات الرب جل وعلا، وصفاته تعالى غير مخلوقة، تكلم الله به حقيقة بصوت وحرف، وأسمعه جبريل، ونزله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال تعالى: (قل من كان عدوّاً لجبريل فإنه نزّله على قلبك بإذن الله)[ البقرة : 97]. 
ومما استدل به الأئمة رحمهم الله على ذلك ما ثبت في الصحيح وغيره عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول: "أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق" فقد قال: "إن الاستعاذة لا تكون بمخلوق ، ولكن تكون إلا بالله جل وعلا، أو بصفة من صفات الرب سبحانه وتعالى". 
قال أحمد رحمه الله: نقول: القرآن الكريم كلام الله حيث تصرف : أي حيث تلي وكتب وقرئ مما هو في نفس الأمر كلام الله فهو كلامه، وكلامه غير مخلوق. وما كان من صفات العباد وأفعالهم التي يقرؤون ويكتبون بها كلامه كأصواتهم ومدادهم فهو مخلوق ، ولهذا من لم يهتد إلى هذا الفرق يحار فإنه من المعلوم أن القرآن واحد ويقرؤه خلق كثير، والقرآن لا يكثر في نفسه بكثرة قراءة القراء، وإنما يكثر ما يقرؤون به القرآن فبما يكثر ويحدث في العباد فهو مخلوق ، والقرآن نفسه لفظه ومعناه الذي تكلم الله به، وسمعه جبريل من الله، وسمعه محمد من جبريل، وبلغه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الناس، وأنذر به الأمم لقوله تعالى: (لأنذركم به ومن بلغ) [الأنعام :19]. قرآن واحد وهو كلام الله غير مخلوق.
ونضرب مثالاً يقرب هذا إلى الفهم - ولله المثل الأعلى - وهو أنه لو تكلم شخص بكلام فنقلت كلامه بنصه إلى الناس فقالوا لك هل هذا كلامك؟ فإنك تقول لهم لا! بل هذا كلام فلان، وأنت الذي تكلمت به بصوتك، وقد تكتبه ويقرؤه غيرك، فننسب ذلك الذي تكلمت به إلى من قاله حقيقة. ونحن لا نعبد القرآن بل نعبد الله تعالى - الذي خلقنا - ونتعبده سبحانه وتعالى بصفاته ومن صفاته القرآن الكريم.
			
		





			
				نحن لا ننكر سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, بل نؤمن بالله وبرسوله ونعظم ما جاء به الرسول ونعمل به, ولا نفتري على أحد.
			
		

مازلت تستخف بي ... و لكن سنترك للناس الحكم من يفتري علي الله و علي رسوله





			
				لم نقل ذلك ولكن تقولوا علينا افتراء وسخرية, ما قلناه هو أن العقل والمنطق والفطرة مرجعية تسبق الإيمان بالله وبالقرآن وبالإسلام وبالحق كله على وجه العموم, فإذا أقرت المرجعية صواب أمر رفعناه وعظمناه, وإذا حكمت ببطلان أمر نبذناه.
			
		

الا تكتفي من المرواغة
و لماذا لم يصل المناطقة و الفلاسفة و اهل الكلام الي وجود الحق بدون رسالات الله الي اهل الارض لماذا لم يهدهم عقلهم و فطرتهم و منطقهم الي وجود الحق ؟
هل تقتنع بينك و بين نفسك بما تقول؟
اراك تجادل من اجل الجدل لا من اجل ما تؤمن به ؟





			
				فشلنا حين كفرنا بسنة الله أو أنكرناها أو غفلنا عنها, وتقدم غيرنا حين آمن بسنن الله والتزم بها, سنة الله الكونية وآياته هي الفيصل, من اتبعها أفلح ومن تنكر لها أو غفل عنها خاب وخسر, هل تقدم العالم الآن لأنهم اتبعوا القرآن والسنة؟, إن مقولتكم هي التي أوعزت إليهم بالقول :إن سبب تأخر المسلمين هو دينهم.
إن القرآن والسنة هي من آيات الله في الكون مثل الفيزياء والكيمياء وكل حقائق الكون.
			
		

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله هل تناقض نفسك و ما سنة الله التي تقصدها ؟ و الذي اخذ بها الغرب فتقدم ؟
اتقول ان ان العالم اليوم لم يتقدم بسبب اخذه بالقران و السنة ؟ نعم لم يتطور بسبب اخذه للقران و السنة و في ذات الوقت لم يتطور بسبب  عدم اخذه بسنة الله كما تدعي 
نحن نقول ان الاسلام و اتباع القران و السنة لم يكن سبب تخلفنا و لكن سبب تخلفنا هو بعدنا عن القران و السنة .... و شتان بين الامرين .... هل تراني اتحدث بلغة لا تفقهها ... ام تراني اتحدث بلغة لا توافق هوي في نفسك ؟





			
				ازدهار الحضارات وسقوطها تخضع لسنن الله الكونية, فتزدهر إذا اتبعت السنن وتهوي وتزول إذا تناقضت معها, والقرآن والسنة يدعوان للإيمان بسنن الله في الكون والعمل بهم, وليس ذلك شيئاً خاصاً بالمسلمين دون غيرهم, أرجو أن ترى الأمور من خلال فتحة أكبر اتساعاً.
			
		

ان كنت لا تتق الله فينا فاتق الله في نفسك
احضارة الغرب تاخذ بسنن الله ؟
ان الحقيقة التي لا تخطئها ملاحظة حصيف ان الدين الإسلامي الخاتم هو دين الحضارة لأنه يقدم البدائل وفق المتغيرات العديدة ويقدم حضارة عصرية حديثة راقية فلقد ساس الناس وشيد أعظم حضارة إنسانية اسلامية عرفها التاريخ وكانت حضارة مثل وقيم ومبادئ فلم تحتل الأمصار والأقطار الأوروبية ولم تجوع الناس وانما أرست مبادئ العدالة والمساواة الاجتماعية وهتفت للبناء والاعمار والتنمية وفرضت مبالغ من بيت مال المسلمين للعاجزين من أهل الكتاب بعدما أخذت منهم الجزية في شبابهم. 
هذا هو الفرق بين حضارتنا التي قامت علي كتاب الله و سنة نبيه و حضارتهم 
هل الفرق كان خافيا عليك لهذه الدرجة ؟




			
				أرجو أن ترى الأمور من خلال فتحة أكبر اتساعاً.
			
		

لعل الفتحة التي اري بها الامور من الاتساع لتشمل حب الله و حب رسول الله و حب صحابة رسول الله*

----------


## KANE2008

المعتزلة (زنادقه الامة )
ويسمون‏:‏ أصحاب العدل والتوحيد ويلقبون بالقدرية والعدلية‏.‏ 
وهم قد جعلوا لفظ القدرية مشتركاً وقالوا‏:‏ لفظ القدرية يطلق على من يقول بالقدر خيره وشره من الله تعالى إحترازاً من وصمة اللقب إذ كان من الذم به متفقاً عليه لقول النبي عليه السلام‏:‏ ‏"‏ القدرية مجوس هذه الأمة ‏"‏‏.‏ 
وكانت الصفاتية تعارضهم‏:‏ بالاتفاق على أن الجبرية والقدرية متقابلتان تقابل التضاد فكيف يطلق لفظ الضد على الضد وقد قال النبي عليه السلام‏:‏ ‏"‏ القدرية‏:‏ خصماء الله في القدر ‏"‏ والخصومة في القدر وانقسام الخير والشر على ما فعل الله وفعل العبد لن يتصور على مذهب من يقول بالتسليم والتوكل وإحالة الأحوال كلها على القدر المحتوم والحكم المحكوم‏.‏ 
والذي يعم طائفة المعتزلة من الاعتقاد‏:‏ القول بأن الله تعالى قديم والقدم أخص وصف ذاته ونفا الصفات القديمة أصلاً فقالوا‏:‏ هو عالم بذاته قادر بذاته حي بذاته لا بعلم وقدرة وحياة‏:‏ هي صفات قديمة ومعان قائمة به لأنه لو شاركته الصفات في القدم الذي هو أخص الوصف لشاركته في الإلهية‏.‏ 
واتفقوا على أن كلامه محدث مخلوق في محل وهو حرف وصوت كتب أمثاله في المصاحف حكايات عنه فإن ما وجد في لمحل عرض قد فنى في الحال‏.‏ 
واتفقوا على أن الإرادة والسمع والبصر‏:‏ ليست معاني قائمة بذاته لكن اختلفوا في وجوه وجودها ومحامل معانيها كما سيأتي‏.‏ 
واتفقوا على نفي رؤية الله تعالى بالأبصار في دار القرار ونفى التشبيه عنه من كل وجه‏:‏ ومكانا وصورة وجسماً وتحيزاً وانتقالاً وزوالاً وتغيراً وتأثراً وأوجبوا تأويل الآيات المتشابهة فيه‏.‏ 
وسموا هذا النمط‏:‏ توحيداً‏.‏ 
واتفقوا على أن العبد قادر خالق لأفعاله خيرها وشرها مستحق على ما يفعله ثواباً وعقاباً في الدار الآخرة‏.‏ 
والرب تعالى منزه أن يضاف إليه شر وظلم وفعل هو كفر ومعصية لأنه لو خلق الظلم كان ظالماً كما لو خلق العدل كان عادلاً‏.‏ 
واتفقوا على أنه الله تعالى لا يفعل إلا الصلاح والخير ويجب من حيث الحكمة رعاية مصالح العباد‏.‏ 
وأما الأصلح واللطف ففي وجوبه خلاف عندهم‏.‏ 
وسموا هذا النمط‏:‏ عدلاً‏.‏ 
واتفقوا على أن المؤمن إذا خرج من الدنيا على طاعة وتوبة‏:‏ استحق الثواب والعوض والتفضل معنى آخر وراء الثواب‏.‏ 
وإذا خرج من غير توبة عن كبيرة ارتكبها‏:‏ استحق الخلود في النار لكن يكون عقابه أخف من عقاب الكفار‏.‏ 
وسموا هذا النمط‏:‏ وعدا ووعيداً‏.‏ 
واتفقوا على أن أصول المعرفة وشكر النعمة‏:‏ واجبة قبل ورود السمع والحسن والقبح يجب معرفتهما بالعقل واعتناق الحسن واجتناب القبيح واجب كذلك‏.‏ 
وورود التكاليف ألطاف للباري تعلى أرسلها إلى العباد بتوسط الأنبياء عليهم السلام‏:‏ امتحاناً واختباراً ‏"‏ ليهلك من هلك عن بينة ويحيا من حي عن بينة ‏"‏‏.‏ 
واختلفوا في الإمامة والقول فيها‏:‏ نصاً واختباراً

----------


## KANE2008

انواع المعتزله وتصنيفاتهم

  الواصليـــــة‏‏ 

أصحاب أبي حذيفة واصل بن عطاء الغزال الألثغ كان تلميذاً للحسن البصري يقرأ عليه العلوم الأخبار وكانا في أيام عبد الملك بن مروان وهشام بن عبد الملك‏.‏ 
وبالمغرب في أيام أبي جعفر المنصور‏.‏ 
ويقال لهم‏:‏ الواصلية‏.‏ 
واعتزالهم يدور على أربعة قواعد‏:‏ 
القاعدة الأولى‏:‏ القول بنفي صفات الباري تعالى من العلم والقدرة والإرادة والحياة‏.‏ 
وكانت هذه المقالة في بدئها غير نضيجة وكان واصل بن عطاء يشرع فيها على قول ظاهر وهو الاتفاق على استحالة وجود إلهين قديمين أزليين قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ ومن أثبت معنى وصفة قديمة فقد أثبت إلهين ‏"‏‏.‏ 
وإنما شرعت أصحابه فيها بعد مطالعة كتب الفلاسفة وانتهى نظرهم فيها إلى رد جميع الصفات إلى كونه‏:‏ عالماً قادراً ثم الحكم بأنهما صفتان ذاتيتان هما‏:‏ اعتباران للذات القديمة كما قال الجبائي أو حالان كما قال أبو هاشم‏.‏ 
وميل أبو الحسين البصري إلى ردهما إلى صفة واحدة وهي العالمية وذلك عين مذهب الفلاسفة وسنذكر تفصيل ذلك‏.‏ 
وكان السلف يخالفهم في ذلك إذ وجدوا الصفات مذكورة في الكتاب والسنة‏.‏ 
القاعدة الثانية‏:‏ القول بالقدر‏:‏ وغنما سلكوا في ذلك مسلك معبد الجهني وغيلان الدمشقي‏.‏ 
وقرر واصل بن عطاء هذه القاعدة أكثر مما كان يقرر قاعدة الصفات فقال إن الباري تعالى حكيم عادل لا يجوز أن يضاف إليه شر ولا ظلم ولا يجوز أن يريد من العباد خلاف ما يأمرن ويحتم عليهم شيئاً ثم يجازيهم عليه فالعبد هو الفاعل للخير والشر والإيمان والكفر والطاعة والمعصية وهو المجازى على فعله والرب تعالى أقدره على ذلك كله‏.‏ 
وأفعال العباد محصورة في‏:‏ الحركات والسكنات والاعتمادات والنظر والعلم قال‏:‏ ويستحيل أن يخاطب العبد بالفعل وهو لا يمكنه أن يفعل ولا هو يحس من نفسه الاقتدار والفعل ومن أنكره فقد أنكر الضرورة واستدل بآيات على هذه الكلمات‏.‏ 
ورأيت رسالة نسبت إلى الحسن البصري كتبها إلى عبد الملك بن مروان وقد سأله عن القول بالقدر والجبر فأجابه فيها بما يوافق مذهب القدرية واستدل فيها بآيات من الكتاب ودلائل من العقل ولعلها لواصل ابن عطاء فما كان الحسن ممن يخالف السلف في أن القدر خيره وشره من الله تعالى فإن هذه الكلمات كالمجمع عليها عندهم‏.‏ 
والعجب‏!‏ أنه حمل هذا اللفظ الوارد في الخبر على‏:‏ البلاء والعافية والشدة والرخاء والمرض والشفاء والموت والحياة إلى غير ذلك من أفعال الله تعالى دون‏:‏ الخير والشر والحسن والقبيح الصادرين من اكتساب العباد‏.‏ 
وكذلك أورده جماعة من المعتزلة في المقالة عن أصحابهم‏.‏ 
القاعدة الثالثة‏:‏ القول بالمنزلة بين المنزلتين والسبب فيه أنه دخل واحد على الحسن البصري فقال‏:‏ يا إمام الدين‏!‏ لقد ظهرت في زماننا جماعة يكفرون أصحاب الكبائر والكبيرة عندهم كفر يخرج به عن الملة وهم وعيدية الخوارج وجماعة يرجئون أصحاب الكبائر والكبيرة عندهم لا تضر مع الإيمان بل العمل على مذهبهم ليس ركناً من الإيمان ولا يضر مع الإيمان معصية كما لا ينفع مع الكفر طاعة وهم مرجئة الأمة فكيف تحكم لنا في ذلك اعتقاداً فتفكر الحسن في ذلك وقبل أن يجيب قال واصل بن عطاء‏:‏ أنا لا أقول‏:‏ صاحب الكبيرة مؤمن مطلقاً ولا كافر مطلقاً بل هو في منزلة بين المنزلتين‏:‏ لا مؤمن ولا كافر ثم قام واعتزل إلى اسطوانة من اسطوانات المسجد يقرر ما أجاب به على جماعة من أصحاب الحسن فقال الحسن‏:‏ اعتزل عنا واصل فسمي هو وأصحابه‏:‏ معتزلة‏.‏ 
ووجه تقريره انه قال‏:‏ إن الإيمان عبارة عن خصال خير إذا اجتمعت سمى المرء مؤمناً وهو اسم مدح والاسم لم يستجمع خصال الخير ولا استحق اسم المدح فلا يسمى مؤمناً وليس هو بكافر مطلقا أيضاً لأن الشهادة وسائر أعمال الخير موجودة فيه لا وجه لإنكارها لكنه إذا خرج من الدنيا على كبيرة من غير توبة فهو من أهل النار خالداً فيها إذ ليس في الآخرة إلا فريقان‏:‏ فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير لكنه يخفف عنه العذاب وتكون دركته فوق دركة الكفار‏.‏ 
وتابعه على ذلك عمرو بن عبيد بعد أن كان موافقاً له في القدر وإنكار الصفات‏.‏ 
القاعدة الرابعة‏:‏ قوله في الفريقين من أصحاب الجمل وأ صحاب صفين‏:‏ إن أحدهما مخطئ بعينه وكذلك قوله في عثمان وقاتليه وخاذليه‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ إن أحد الفريقين فاسق لا محالة كما أن أحد المتلاعنين فاسق لا محالة لكن لا بعينه وقد عرفت قوله في الفاسق وأقل درجات الفريقين أنه لا تقبل شهادتهما كما لا تقبل شهادة المتلاعنين فلم يجوز قبول شهادة علي وطلحة والزبير على باقة بقل وجوز أن يكون عثمان وعلي على الخطأ‏.‏ 
هذا قولهَ‏!‏ وهو رئيس المعتزلة ومبدأ الطريقة في أعلام الصحابة وأئمة العترة‏.‏ 
ووافقه عمرو بن عبيد على مذهبه وزاد عليه في تفسيق أحد الفريقين لا بعينه بأن قال‏:‏ لو شهد رجلان من أحد الفريقين مثل علي ورجل من عسكره أو طلحة والزبير‏:‏ لم تقبل شهادتهما وفيه تفسيق الفريقين وكونهما من أهل النار‏.‏ 
وكان عمرو بن عبيد من رواة الحديث معروفاً بالزهد‏.‏ 
وواصل مشهوراً بالفضل والأدب الهذيلية أصحاب أبي الهذيل حمدان بن الهذيل العلاف‏:‏ شيخ المعتزلة ومقدم الطائفة ومقرر الطريقة والمناظر عليها أخذ الاعتزال عن عثمان بن خالد الطويل عن واصل بن عطاء‏.‏ 
ويقال‏:‏ أخذ واصل بن عطاء عن أبي هاشم عبد الله بن محمد الحنفية ويقال‏:‏ أخذه عن الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري‏.‏ 
وإنما انفرد عن أصحابه بعشر قواعد‏:‏ الأولى‏:‏ أن الباري تعالى عالم بعلمه وعلمه بذاته قادر بقدرة وقدرته ذاته حي بحياة وحياته ذاته‏.‏ 
وإما اقتبس هذا الرأي من الفلاسفة الذين اعتقدوا‏:‏ أن ذاته واحدة لا ثرة فيها بوجه وإنما الصفات ليست وراء الذات معاني قائمة بذاته بل هي ذاته وترجع إلى أسلوب أو اللوازم كما سيأتي‏.‏ 
والفرق بين قول القائل‏:‏ عالم بذاته لا بعلم وبين قول القائل‏:‏ عالم بعلم هو ذاته أن الأول نفى الصفة والثاني إثبات ذات هو بعينه صفة أو إثبات صفة هي بعينها ذات‏.‏ 
وإذ أثبت أبو الهذيل هذه الصفات وجوهاً للذات فهي بعينها أقانيم النصارى أو أحوال أبي هاشم‏.‏ 
الثانية‏:‏ أنه أثبت إرادات لا محل لها يكون الباري تعالى مريداً بها‏.‏ 
وهو أول من أحدث هذه المقالة وتابعه عليها المتأخرون‏.‏ 
الثالثة‏:‏ قال في كلام الباري تعالى‏:‏ إن بعضه لا في محل وهو قوله كن وبعضه في محل كالأمر والنهي والخبر والإستخبار‏.‏ 
وكأن أمر التكوين عنده غير أمر التكليف‏.‏ 
الرابعة‏:‏ قوله في القدر مثل ما قاله أصحابه إلا أنه قد ري الأولى جبري الآخرة فإن مذهبه في حركات أهل الخلدين في الآخرة‏:‏ أنها كلها ضرورية لا قدرة للعباد عليها وكلها مخلوقة للباري تعالى إذ كانت مكتسبة للعباد لكانوا مكلفين بها‏.‏ 
الخامسة‏:‏ قوله إن حركات أهل الخلدين تنقطع وإنهم يصيرون إلى سكون دائم خموداً وتجتمع للذات قي ذلك السكون لأهل الجنة وتجتمع الآلام في ذلك السكون لأهل النار‏.‏ 
وهذا قريب من مذهب جهم‏:‏ إذ حكم بفناء الجنة والنار‏.‏ 
وإنما التزم أبو الهديل هذا المذهب لأنه لما ألزم في مسألة حدوث العالم‏:‏ أن الحوادث التي لا أول لها كالحوادث التي لا آخر لها إذ كل واحدة لا تتناهى قال‏:‏ إني لا أقول بحركات لا تتناهى آخراً كما لا أقول بحركات لا تتناهى أولاً بل يصيرون إلى سكون دائم وكأنه ظن أن ما لزمه في الحركة لا يلزمه في السكون‏.‏ 
السادسة‏:‏ قوله في الاستطاعة‏:‏ إنها عرض من الأعراض غير السلامة والصحة وفرق بين أفعال القلوب وأفعال الجوارح فقال لا يصح وجود أفعال القلوب منه مع عدم القدرة فالاستطاعة معها في حال الفعل‏.‏ 
وجوز ذلك في أفعال الجوارح وقال بتقدمها فيفعل بها في الحال الأولى وإن لم يوجد الفعل إلا في الحالة الثانية قال‏:‏ فحال يفعل غير حال فعل‏.‏ 
ثم ما تولد من فعل العبد فهو فعله غير اللون والطعم والرائحة ما لا يعرف كيفيته‏.‏ 
وقال في الإدراك والعلم الحادثين في غيره عند إسماعه وتعليمه‏:‏ إن الله تعالى يبدعهما فيه وليسا من أفعال العباد‏.‏ 
السابعة‏:‏ قوله في المكلف قبل ورود السمع‏:‏ إنه يجب عليه أن يعرف الله تعالى بالدليل من غير خاطر وإن قصر في المعرفة استوجب العقوبة أبداً ويعلم أيضاً حسن الحسن وقبح القبيح فيجب عليه الإقدام على الحسن كالصدق والعدل والإعراض عن القبيح كالكذب والجور‏.‏ 
وقال أيضاً بطاعات لا يراد بها الله تعالى ولا يقصد بها التقرب إليه كالقصد إلى النظر الأول والنظر الأول فإنه لم يعرف الله بعد والفعل عبادة وقال في المكره‏:‏ إذا لم يعرف التعريض والتورية فيما أكره عليه فله أن يكذب ويكون وزره موضوعاً عنه‏.‏ 
الثامنة‏:‏ قوله في الآجال والأرزاق‏:‏ إن الرجل إن لم يقتل مات في ذلك الوقت ولا يجوز أن يزاد في العمر أو ينقص‏.‏ 
والأرزاق على وجهين‏:‏ أحدهما‏:‏ ما خلق الله تعالى من الأمور المنتفع بها يجوز أن يقال خلقها رزقاً للعباد فعلى هذا من قال‏:‏ إن أحداً أكل أو انتفع بما لم يخلقه الله رزقاً فقد أخطأ لما فيه‏:‏ أن في الأجسام ما لم يخلقه الله تعالى‏.‏ 
والثاني‏:‏ ما حكم الله به من هذه الأرزاق للعباد فما أحل منها فهو رزقه وما حرم فليس رزقاً أي ليس مأموراً بتناوله‏.‏ 
التاسعة‏:‏ حكى الكعبي عنه أنه قال‏:‏ إرادة الله غير المراد فإرادته لما خلق‏:‏ هي خلقه له وخلقه للشيء عنده غير الشيء بل الخلق عنده قول لا في محل‏.‏ 
وقال إنه تعالى لم يزل سميعاً بصيراً بمعنى سيسمع وسيبصر وكذلك لم يزل‏:‏ غفوراً رحيماً محسناً خالقاً رازقاً معاقباً موالياً معادياً آمراً ناهياً بمعنى أن ذلك سيكون منه‏.‏ 
العاشرة‏:‏ حكى الكعبي عنه أنه قال‏:‏ الحجة لا تقوم فيما غاب إلا بخبر عشرين فيهم واحد من أهل الجنة أو أكثر ولا تخلو الأرض عن جماعة هم فيها أولياء الله‏:‏ معصومون لا يكذبون ولا يرتكبون الكبائر فهم الحجة لا التواتر إذ يجوز أن يكذب جماعة ممن لا يحصون عدداً إذا لم يكونوا أولياء الله ول يكن فيهم واحد معصوم‏.‏ 
وصحب أبا الهذيل أبو يعقوب الشحام والآدمي وهما على مقالته‏.‏ 
وكان سنه مائة سنه توفي في أول خلافة المتوكل سنة خمس وثلاثين ومائتين‏.‏

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الأستاذ/حكيم عيون
> هل قامت الحضارة التي تتحدث عن علومها إلا على الحواس؟
> هل العلم الذي وصل بنا إلى ما وصلنا إليه قام على غير الملاحظة بالنظر والسمع واللمس والشم والتذوق؟
> إذا قلنا إن الحواس تكذب أو تخطئ وأنها ليست يقينينة, فكيف يحكم القاضي؟, ولماذا يستدعي الشهود, وهل إذا شهد شاهد بأنه رأى الحدث ووصفه كما رآه فهل يحق للمحامي أن يطعن في شهادته لأن الحواس تخطئ وليست يقينية ولابد أن يقوم الحكم على اليقين, إذن سنبحث عن وسيلة أخرى للحكم بين الناس غير النظام القضائي.
> لو قلنا إن الحواس تخطئ ولا يؤخذ بما تدركه فلابد أن نهدم العلم كله, ومن يتبنى ذلك ويوقن به فلن يتقدم خطوة للأمام وسيظل مستهلكاً لمن أيقنوا أن ما تدركه الحواس يقين يبنى عليه التحضر والتقدم والاختراعات.
> إذا كان كلامي خطأ فأخبرني عن الأساس الذي قام عليه العلم منذ وضع علماء العرب أسس البحث العلمي وحتى الآن, وإذا شككنا في الحواس فهل يكون للاستقراء والاستنباط أي معنى.
> أما ما تراه من مظاهرة ضد العلم والعقل والمنطق والفطرة فهي حيلة الخائبين, حيث شهد التاريخ خيبتهم ولعبتهم, فهم يكذبون أو يخطئون ثم يهللون لفوزهم ونجاحهم, ويعلنوا عن انهيار خصومهم وأن الجميع يؤيدهم بل ويطير فرحاً بما قدموه, ويمكنك مراجعة تشخيص هذه الحالات لدى الطب النفسي في باب الحيل الدفاعية.


 
كيف ترد يارجل وأنا لم أقدم لك أي برهانٍ بعد على مقدمة المقدمة لكلامي ؟!!!
رجاءًا وأنت تتحدثُ معي ..
ألَّا تجعل إشكاليةَ القراءةِ وآليةَ التأويل تتغلبُ عليك وتعتلي وسائلَ إعمالِ عقلك ..






> هل قامت الحضارة التي تتحدث عن علومها إلا على الحواس؟





من يعي جيداً فلسفةَ اللغاتِ والكلامَ وعلومَ البيان ؟
يجب عليه أن يدركَ أن البيانَ لايقومُُ على الكلامِ فقط .. 
كما يجب عليه أيضاً أن يدركَ أن المعاني تسوقُُ الألفاظََ وتحركُها وتقيمُ لها ترتيباً .. وقليلون هم من يعرفون روحَ الحرِْفِ من بداية كونه هذا الصوت وحتى كونه معنى ..
وأراكَ يارجل في جملتِك الأولى تعاني من آليةٍ في التأويل وأقمتَ استثناءَك على وهمٍ معرفي -خطأ أو يشوبه قصور - فجاء سؤالُك تقريريُ الإجابةِ بأن الحضاراتِ لم تقم الَّا على الحواس ..
ولو أخذتُ المعنى الذي في جُملتِك ووضعتُهُ في ميزان المنطق الأرسطي الذي تتحدث به لقلنا أن الحيوانات بالضرورةِ هي أيضاً ووجوباً تقيمُ حضارات ..
ولأنك لاتعني هذا فثمة عناصر كثيرة - تتداخل في بناءٍ وظيفيٍ متكامل - تقوم عليها الحضارت ..
ومرةً أخرى .. أقول لك ..
رجاءًا وأنت تتحدث معي أن تعي جيداً ترتيب الألفاظِ
حتى لاتنفلتُ منك المعاني ويضحكُ عليك سياقُ الجُمل ويأتى بما لاتعنيه





> هل العلم الذي وصل بنا إلى ما وصلنا إليه قام على غير الملاحظة بالنظر والسمع واللمس والشم والتذوق؟





نفسُ المأزق ..
مازلتَ تُفتتُ الأشياءَ وتفصلُها عن بعضِها البعض ولاتنظرُ إليها في بنائها الوظيفي ..
الكيانُ الإنسانيُ لايصلح تقسيمه إلى تعريفاتٍ إجرائيةٍ وهميةٍ ولابد من النظرِ إلي كلِّ مفرداتِه في بنائها الوظيفي , والتعامل مع مفردةٍ بنزعها من هذا البناء هو نوعٌ من الإستثناء يجعلك فريسةً لوهم معرفي , تماماً كوهمِ الحواس لو اعتمدت على أنها مرجعية للملاحظة بشكلٍ خاص أو أنها مرجعية بشكلٍ عام..
الملاحظةٌ لاتقتصرُ فقط على كونها بالحواس .. هناك الملاحظةُ بالإلهام والملاحظةُ بالإستلهام والملاحظةُ بفعلِ الهِمًّة والملاحظةُ بالتأمل .......الخ
إن وسائلَ إعمالِ العقلِ كثيرةٌ وكلُّ وسيلةٍ لها العديد من الوظائف ومن وظائفها الملاحظة .. حتى الخيال والهاجس
والمُخيلة والمُفكرة والتأمل البليغ والكل يعمل داخل بناء وظيفي متكامل في تفاعل مستمرٍ مع مفرداتِ الطبيعة في محاولةٍ لتفعيل الإلهام والإستلهام ..
والإلهام سوف أتحدث عنه بعد الحديث عن وهم الحواس ووهم العقل ..- لاتندهش - كمرجعيات .





> إذا قلنا إن الحواس تكذب أو تخطئ وأنها ليست يقينينة, فكيف يحكم القاضي؟, ولماذا يستدعي الشهود, وهل إذا شهد شاهد بأنه رأى الحدث ووصفه كما رآه فهل يحق للمحامي أن يطعن في شهادته لأن الحواس تخطئ وليست يقينية ولابد أن يقوم الحكم على اليقين, إذن سنبحث عن وسيلة أخرى للحكم بين الناس غير النظام القضائي .





إن الخواء المعرفي تجاه أمر ما يجعلنا أحياناً
نقيم مُعادِلاً موضوعياً على طريقةِ الأمثالِ الشعبية ..
ونذهب نسرد من الحكايا مالا نعرف حيثياته ..
رجاءًا .. حين تحدثني ألَّا تُقيم مُعادلاً موضوعياً على طريقةِ الأمثالِ الشعبيةِ وتسرد من الحكايا مالا تعرف حيثياته .. هذا فيما يخص الحدوتة التي تسردها عن القضاءِ أعلاه ..
- لاتندهش وتحدث معي باليقين العلمي -
أمًّا فيما يخص الحواس من حيث أنها تكذب أو تخطئ وأنها ليست يقينينة ..
الحواس تخطئ لأنها ناسخة وفي مجال ضيقٍ للغاية والطبيعةُ مجالها أوسع وتستطيعُ أن تضحك على الحواس فى عمليةِ النسخ .. لماذا ؟
لأن الحواس وحدها لاتستطيع الإحاطة بمفرداتِ الكون
ومن ثم فهي ليست مرجعية .. كيف ؟
هذا ماسوف أخبركَ به .. علمياً .. لا على طريقة الأمثال الشعبية ..
وكما قلت سيكون ذلك من خلال دخول بوابات الكوانتم ميكانيكس وعلوم الأوبتكس - فيما يخص أنواع الضوء - والإيكوليبريام في العلوم الكيميائية .... الخ .
ولكن دعني أخبرك وببساطة كمُفتَتحٍ لوهمِ الحواس..
ألَّا خط مستقيم في الكون وأن الطبيعةَ أستطاعت بمجالها الأوسع أن تضحك على الحواس في عمليةِ النسخ
ولأن الحواس لاتستطيعُ الإحاطة إضطرت أن تنسخَ خطوطاً مستقيمةً على سبيلِ الإجراءِ الوهمي ..
حتى جاء ألبرت أينشتاين تحت تأثير الملاحظة بالإلهام ليُعلن عن خطأ الحواس ويتم تعديل قياسات الجاذبية والثابت الإجرائي في معادلاتِ الحركة .... الخ - لاتندهش واقرأ في العلم جيداً وانظر إلى الكون في بنائه الوظيفي -
وهمُ الحواس ليس فيما يخص الخطوط المستقيمة فقط .. وهمُ الحواس مفرداته كثيرةٌ كثيرة ..
ولامُنقذ منه إلَّا أن ندركَ أن الكيان البشري كلٌ يعمل في بنيةٍ وظيفيةٍ لايصلحُ معها تقسيم هذا الكيان إلى تعريفاتٍ
بلهاء كلٌ منها يعمل بمفرده ..

وأخيراً ..
ماجاء في ذيل مشاركتك - نصفها الأخير - لايعنيني 

لي عودة ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> منا عمر حين عرض ما كان من فرض الجزية على اليهودي العجوز فحكم منطقه وفطرته فأسقط عنه الجزية وأعطاه من بيت المال
> .





> إن القرآن والسنة هي من آيات الله في الكون مثل الفيزياء والكيمياء وكل حقائق الكون.
> .


عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه وأرضاه عندما يعرض أمر من الأمور على عقله ليجتهد فيه فإنه يكون بناء على فهم عميق للقرآن والسنة النبوية..ولم ينحى جانبا هذا الأمر قط..وطوال حكمه كان يحكم بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه..
والفيزياء والكيمياء جانب من الجوانب المادية المؤدية إلى الحضارة والتقدم التى دعا إليها الإسلام..وحض عليها..ويأثم كل من يترك هذا الجانب الذى هو فرض على كل مسلم..وكان الأخذ بأسباب العلم سببا فى إزدهار حضارة العرب قديما..
فوجدنا ابن الهيثم فى الطبيعة وجابر ابن حيات فى الكيمياء والرازى وابن سينا فى الطب والكندى فى الرياضيات..
لكن هناك جانب إيمانى وثقافى لن تستقيم تلك الحضارة إلا به..وهو إتباع منهج الله وإتباع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
ولعل من أهم الدروس التى تعلمها عمر بن الخطاب فى هذا الجانب..حينما أتى بكتاب أصابه من بعض أهل الكتاب فقرأه على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فغضب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال(أتتهوكون فيها يابن الخطاب<أى أتتشككون فى شريعتكم>والذى نفسى بيده لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية ,لا تسألوهم عن شيء فيخبروكم بحق فتكذبونه,أو بباطل فتصدقونه,والذى نفسى بيده لو أن موسى كان حيا ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعنى)
يا ليتنا نأخذ هذا الدرس فنعرضه على عقولنا ونعيه جيدا..
فإتخاذ المنهج العلمى كسبيل للتقدم والرقى الحضارى أمر من أمور الإسلام..
أما التقليل من شأن القرآن والزعم بأنه مخلوق والتقليل من أهمية إتباع سنة الرسول قدما بقدم وخطوة بخطوة وإستبدالهم بالعقل والفطرة والغريزة (رغم أنهم لا يتعارضوا مع ما نادى به الإسلام ولكن مع ترتيب الأولويات)هذا التقليل شيء آخر وله عواقب وخيمة إن لم تتوافق مع إتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم



> خلق القرآن أمر منطقي لا يرفضه إلا مختل المنطق والتفكير, ولا يحتاج الأمر لتكوين جماعة له.
> .


العجيب أن علماء الإسلام ردوا على هذا الإفتراء بالأدلة العقلية وبالأدلة من القرآن الكريم لكن لن يستطيع أحد أن يهدى من يحب والله يهدى من يشاء..وأطلب من جميع الأعضاء الذين يقرأون لأول مرة عن زعم المعتزلة بخلق القرآن أن يقتطعوا جزءا من وقتهم ويبحثون عن هذه القضية وعن ردود علماء السنة والجماعة(العقلية)التى فندت حجج وأباطيل وكذب وإفتراء هذه المقولة الخبيثة..حتى يتسلحوا بسلاح العلم فى مواجهة تلك الأباطيل التى تريد الهدم والخراب لهذا الدين



> لم نقل ذلك ولكن تقولوا علينا افتراء وسخرية, ما قلناه هو أن العقل والمنطق والفطرة مرجعية تسبق الإيمان بالله وبالقرآن وبالإسلام وبالحق كله على وجه العموم, فإذا أقرت المرجعية صواب أمر رفعناه وعظمناه, وإذا حكمت ببطلان أمر نبذناه.
> .


بينت لكم كبف إستخدم إحدى نظريات الفرنسى ديكارت وهى نظرية الشك المنهجى فى موضوعى هذا..
أسألكم سؤالا:هل نفغت هذه النظرية ديكارت نفسه فوصل بها إلى الإسلام؟
لقد سبق ديكارت د.أبو المكارم فى إقتباسه السابق وفى ما يدعو إليه أبو المكارم ويزعم بأنها دعوة جديدة..
لقد قال ديكارت بالحرف الواحد<,ألأ؛ٌ أنه لا ينبغى أن نعجب من أن الله حين خلقنى غرس في هذه الفكرة(أى فكرة وجود الله)
لكى تكون علامة للصانع مطبوعة على صنعته>
أنظروا يا سادة إلى مدى تشابه ما قاله ديكارت مع ما قاله د.أبو المكارم..
هل إستفاد ديكارت من منهجه هذا..لقد أعمل عقله وفطرته وكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الوصول للحقيقة..فقال الحق ولكنه لم يستطع إتباعه..فهل نحكم بإتباعنا لمنهج الله على مقولة ديكارت وعلى مرجعية د.أبو المكارم أم نحكم بمرجعية د.أبو المكارم ومقولة ديكارت على الإسلام؟إنها دعوة منى لكم لكى نعمل عقولنا لنحكم بها أى المرجعيات أصلح وأسبق من الأخرى..

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> بينت لكم كبف إستخدم إحدى نظريات الفرنسى ديكارت وهى نظرية الشك المنهجى فى موضوعى هذا..
> أسألكم سؤالا:هل نفغت هذه النظرية ديكارت نفسه فوصل بها إلى الإسلام؟
> لقد سبق ديكارت د.أبو المكارم فى إقتباسه السابق وفى ما يدعو إليه أبو المكارم ويزعم بأنها دعوة جديدة..
> لقد قال ديكارت بالحرف الواحد<,ألأ؛ٌ أنه لا ينبغى أن نعجب من أن الله حين خلقنى غرس في هذه الفكرة(أى فكرة وجود الله)
> لكى تكون علامة للصانع مطبوعة على صنعته>


لقد فكر ديكارت, وأقر أن الله قد غرس في كل فرد فكرة وجود الله, وقال جملة جميلة( لكي تكون علامة للصانع تدل على صنعته), لقد آمن بوجود الله, والسؤال : ما هي الآلية التي استخدمها للوصول لهذه الحقيقة, ألم يسأل شيئاً داخله ووجد فيه وجود الله, فأقر بذلك , هل نذكر الرجل بالثناء أم بالذم؟
إنه يستخدم شيئاً اسمه التفكير, هذا الشيء أصبح من المحرمات في أمتنا, ولهذا فلم نتعلمه ولم نتدرب عليه وما يحدث بيننا يبين مدى العداوة الكامنة في نفوسنا تجاه من يفكر.
أ


> نظروا يا سادة إلى مدى تشابه ما قاله ديكارت مع ما قاله د.أبو المكارم..


لقد وافق فكري فكر ديكارت في أن الله قد جعل في الفطرة ما يدل على وجوده وتعظيم النفوس له وإجلالها لعظمته...أنظر كم فينا أنا وديكارت من الضلال.



> هل إستفاد ديكارت من منهجه هذا..لقد أعمل عقله وفطرته وكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الوصول للحقيقة..فقال الحق ولكنه لم يستطع إتباعه..فهل نحكم بإتباعنا لمنهج الله على مقولة ديكارت وعلى مرجعية د.أبو المكارم أم نحكم بمرجعية د.أبو المكارم ومقولة ديكارت على الإسلام؟إنها دعوة منى لكم لكى نعمل عقولنا لنحكم بها أى المرجعيات أصلح وأسبق من الأخرى..


هل معرفة الحق وقول الحق يستلزم اتباعه؟, فما هو النفاق إذن, وما هو الكبر؟
وهل إذا استخدم فرد وسيلة للوصول للحق فوصل ولم يقبله فهل يكون ذلك عيباً في الوسيلة؟
وهل يحق لنا أن ندعو لترك الوسيلة التي نعرف بها الحق؟. قل لي ما هي الوسيلة الصحيحة لمعرفة الحق؟, أسألك عن الوسيلة لا عن شيء آخر.
(إنها دعوة منى لكم لكى نعمل عقولنا لنحكم بها أى المرجعيات أصلح وأسبق من الأخرى)
إذن فأنت تدعو لإعمال العقل للحكم على ألأمور, فهل ترضى من أعضاء المنتدى بالحكم الذي سيصدرونه بعد إعمال عقولهم, أم ستقول :إن كان في صالحي فقد أعملوا عقولهم , وإن كان في غير صالحي فقد ضلت عقولهم, وأليست هذه دعوة مناقضة لعنوان مقالتك بالحذر من الوقوع في فخ دعاة العقل.
رغم ذلك فأنا المتهم بالضلال وأنتم أهل الحق.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					


لقد فكر ديكارت, وأقر أن الله قد غرس في كل فرد فكرة وجود الله, وقال جملة جميلة( لكي تكون علامة للصانع تدل على صنعته), لقد آمن بوجود الله, 


هل امن ديكارت بوجود الله ام عرف ان الله موجود سواء باعمال عقله كما تقول او بالفطرة التي فطره الله عليها
و لكن هل امن ديكارت بالله ؟
هل اسلم لله ؟
هل اتبع دين الله ؟
لا 
يقول تعالي : ( ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين ) آل عمران (85).
اليس هذا قول الله تعالي و من يبتغ غير الاسلام دينا فلن يتقبل منه ... لقد نسخ الاسلام كل الاديان السابقة فلا دين الان الا دين الاسلام هذا ما تحدثنا به الاية و كائن من كان يتخذ غير الاسلام دينا فهو في الاخرة من الخاسرين

ديكارت توصل ان الله موجود ..... و المشركين علموا ان الله موجود بل اقروا بانهم اتخذوا الهة ليقربوهم الي الله زلفي ... الهندوس يعلمون ان هناك اله و كذلك السيخ و لكنه متمثل عندهم بصورة بقرة او ...او...
هل مشكلتنا ان نعرف بوجود الله ام ان مشكللتنا هي الايمان بالله و الاسلام له
فالايمان بالله هو التصديق لغة و شرعا هو تصديق بالجنان، وقول باللسان، وعمل بالأركان
اما الاسلام  فهو التسليم للخالق والخضوع له، وتسليم العقل والقلب لعظمة الله وكماله ثم الانقياد له بالطاعة وتوحيده بالعبادة والبراءة من الشرك به سبحانه

هب ان ديكارت قد علم بوجود الله ... خير و بركة
و لكن لم يؤمن بالله و لم يسلم له تري اخي ابو المكارم ما هو مصير ديكارت تبعا لشريعتنا الاسلامية 
و هنا انا لا اطلب منك ان تصدر حكما الهيا فحساب الناس عند رب العالمين و هو اعلم بمن في الجنة و بمن في النار 
و دعني استعمل المنطق و العقل و الفطرة التي عرف بهم ديكارت ان هناك اله للكون ..و لكنه توقف ههنا 
بالمنطق و الفطرة و العقل ما مصير ديكارت و هو لم يؤمن بالله و لم يسلم له
هل انتظر اجابتك التي تخالف الاية الكريمة ان الدين عند الله الاسلام فمن لم يسلم لن يتقبل منه عمله ام ماذا ستقول 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					


لقد فكر ديكارت, وأقر أن الله قد غرس في كل فرد فكرة وجود الله, وقال جملة جميلة( لكي تكون علامة للصانع تدل على صنعته), لقد آمن بوجود الله, والسؤال : ما هي الآلية التي استخدمها للوصول لهذه الحقيقة, ألم يسأل شيئاً داخله ووجد فيه وجود الله, فأقر بذلك , هل نذكر الرجل بالثناء أم بالذم؟
إنه يستخدم شيئاً اسمه التفكير, هذا الشيء أصبح من المحرمات في أمتنا, ولهذا فلم نتعلمه ولم نتدرب عليه وما يحدث بيننا يبين مدى العداوة الكامنة في نفوسنا تجاه من يفكر.
أ
لقد وافق فكري فكر ديكارت في أن الله قد جعل في الفطرة ما يدل على وجوده وتعظيم النفوس له وإجلالها لعظمته...أنظر كم فينا أنا وديكارت من الضلال.

هل معرفة الحق وقول الحق يستلزم اتباعه؟, فما هو النفاق إذن, وما هو الكبر؟
وهل إذا استخدم فرد وسيلة للوصول للحق فوصل ولم يقبله فهل يكون ذلك عيباً في الوسيلة؟
وهل يحق لنا أن ندعو لترك الوسيلة التي نعرف بها الحق؟. قل لي ما هي الوسيلة الصحيحة لمعرفة الحق؟, أسألك عن الوسيلة لا عن شيء آخر.
(إنها دعوة منى لكم لكى نعمل عقولنا لنحكم بها أى المرجعيات أصلح وأسبق من الأخرى)
إذن فأنت تدعو لإعمال العقل للحكم على ألأمور, فهل ترضى من أعضاء المنتدى بالحكم الذي سيصدرونه بعد إعمال عقولهم, أم ستقول :إن كان في صالحي فقد أعملوا عقولهم , وإن كان في غير صالحي فقد ضلت عقولهم, وأليست هذه دعوة مناقضة لعنوان مقالتك بالحذر من الوقوع في فخ دعاة العقل.
رغم ذلك فأنا المتهم بالضلال وأنتم أهل الحق.


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لقد فكر ديكارت, وأقر أن الله قد غرس في كل فرد فكرة وجود الله, وقال جملة جميلة( لكي تكون علامة للصانع تدل على صنعته), لقد آمن بوجود الله, والسؤال : ما هي الآلية التي استخدمها للوصول لهذه الحقيقة, ألم يسأل شيئاً داخله ووجد فيه وجود الله, فأقر بذلك , هل نذكر الرجل بالثناء أم بالذم؟
> إنه يستخدم شيئاً اسمه التفكير, هذا الشيء أصبح من المحرمات في أمتنا, ولهذا فلم نتعلمه ولم نتدرب عليه وما يحدث بيننا يبين مدى العداوة الكامنة في نفوسنا تجاه من يفكر.
> أ
> لقد وافق فكري فكر ديكارت في أن الله قد جعل في الفطرة ما يدل على وجوده وتعظيم النفوس له وإجلالها لعظمته...أنظر كم فينا أنا وديكارت من الضلال.
> 
> هل معرفة الحق وقول الحق يستلزم اتباعه؟, فما هو النفاق إذن, وما هو الكبر؟
> وهل إذا استخدم فرد وسيلة للوصول للحق فوصل ولم يقبله فهل يكون ذلك عيباً في الوسيلة؟
> وهل يحق لنا أن ندعو لترك الوسيلة التي نعرف بها الحق؟. قل لي ما هي الوسيلة الصحيحة لمعرفة الحق؟, أسألك عن الوسيلة لا عن شيء آخر.
> (إنها دعوة منى لكم لكى نعمل عقولنا لنحكم بها أى المرجعيات أصلح وأسبق من الأخرى)
> ...


أنا ..نحن..أنت..أنتم..إستعمالك للضمائر يحيرنى..
فأنا منذ بداية الموضوع لم أرد عليك إلا بصفتى المفردة وبإستخدام المنطق الذى رضيت به حكما بيننا..
وقلت لك أننا إذا كنا نبحث سويا عن الحقيقة فنحن لاعبان فى فريق واحد..
لكنك تأبى إلا أن تضعنى فى خانة الخصوم..وبدأت تتحدث عن أن هناك معسكر(أنتم يدعون أنهم أهل الحق)
ورغم أننى من كتب عن دبكارت لا أنت..فأنت أخذت الجزء الذى  يستهوبك وتركت مالا يستهويك..
إذا كنت تريد حقا أن تجعل منى خصما لك وتدحض حجتى وتبين أننى من أهل الضلال وتحكم بيننا أعضاء المنتدى بعد إعمال عقولهم..
فأنا أطلب منك أن تحكم لنا على ديكارت ومقولته الرائعة التى سبقك فيها منذ عقود من الزمان..هل أوصلت تلك المقولة ديكارت إلى الدين الصحيح؟
إذا أجبت بنعم فلا أريد منك شيئا بعدها..وإن أجبت بلا فإذكر لنا كيف نستطيع الحكم على مرجعية ديكارت.
لقد أخذت تهرب من مشاركاتى الموجهة إليك وتهرب من الإجابة عن أسئلتى بعد أن كنا قد إتفقنا على الردود بمبدأ النقطة نقطة..فهل نضب معينك؟أم نفد صبرك؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب حكيم عيون
قصة موسى وسحرة فرعون دليل قاطع على وهم الحواس
مازلت أنتظر مشاركاتك القيمة 
وشكرا لك

----------


## M!sS Roro

امممممممممممممممم .. كلااااااام كبير كبير اوووووووووي .. والدكتور ابو المكارم هايرد على مين ولا مين .. !! .. 

وبرضه متـــــــآآبعـــــــــــــــه ..  ::

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

ما حكم ديكارت في الشريعة
- لقد مات على الكفر بالإسلام, وعلى الإيمان بالله, ولو ثبت أن الإسلام قد عرض عليه فرفضه فقد قامت عليه الحجة, وإذا لم يعرض عليه الإسلام أو عرض عليه بطريقة خاطئة فحسابه عند ربه.
أنا كبشر أحترم ديكارت لأنه يفكر , ويفكر بطريقة منطقية, وأما كمسلم أتمنى لو عرضت الإسلام عليه, فإن أسلم فقد أسعدني , وإن كفر فقد أيقنت بضلاله.
الأخ / أحمد
لم تجب أنت عن سؤال واحد مما سألته ثم تتهمني بأنني أنا الذي لم أجب, وكلامي فوق وواضح وفيه كل الإجابات, أنت علقت على التعبير اللغوي, ثم تساءلت: هل أوصل ديكارت تفكيره للدين الصحيح؟...وأجيبك:
إن التفكير الصحيح يوصل لمبادئ الدين الصحيح, فإذا عرض على الفرد الدين استطاع أن يفرق بين الدين الباطل والدين الصحيح, والتفكير الصحيح قائم على المنطق(وهو الحقائق التي لا تقبل الشك ويقر بها غالبية البشر), والفطرة (وتمثل القيم والأخلاق والمثل العلا) , فالتفكير الصحيح يضع إطاراً للصواب بحيث يطرد كل خطأ خارجه, ولكنه لا يحصر الصواب في أمر واحد, فكل صواب وحق وحقيقة تتطابق مع التفكير الصحيح.
أما إذا قلت: بما أن التفكير الصحيح لم يهد ديكارت للإسلام فإن التفكير الصحيح لا حاجة لنا به!!
أو تقول :بما أن التفكير لا يمكن أن يهدي للدين الحق فهذا يدل على حقارة شأنه!!
إن غيرتي على العقل والمنطق والفطرة والتفكير تجعلني أهب للزود عنهم ضد كل من يمسهم بسوء.
أجبتك فهل أجبتني؟, الأسئلة فوق عد إليها وأجبني.
الأخت / مس رورو: أخشى أن يكون كلامك إشفاقاً علي, إن الله قد أعطاني من الحق مايجعلني أهدم الباطل بطرف إصبعي وبجرة من قلمي, أليست نعمة من الله تستحق الشكر؟

----------


## KANE2008

> ما حكم ديكارت في الشريعة
> - لقد مات على الكفر بالإسلام, وعلى الإيمان بالله, ولو ثبت أن الإسلام قد عرض عليه فرفضه فقد قامت عليه الحجة, وإذا لم يعرض عليه الإسلام أو عرض عليه بطريقة خاطئة فحسابه عند ربه.


لا مالكش حق يا شيخ ابو المكارم والله  :: 
دا انت راجل ( شهدت ) خلق السماوات والارض (وخلق ) ما بينهم بحواسك الجباره
وعاصرت محاورات المسيحيين مع المسلمين فى قولهم ان المسيح ابن الله
وطبعا انت كبطل من ابطال المعتزله كانت كفه الحق فى صفك وانتصرت
دا حتى انت طلعت فتاوى جديده بعدم كفر الكافر
بل وقولت ان القرءان ممكن يتعدل بما يتوافق مع العقل والمرجعيه والسنه النبويه الشريفه من اقوال السابقين ولا يعتد بها  :: 
بصراحه يا ابو المكارم انت مالكش حل وربنا يديم عليك نعمته ويحشرك مع ديكارت اللى انت بتقول عليه مش كافر  :: 
وكان ربنا ظلمه هههههههههههه علشان وصله لفكره وجود الله وفى نفس الوقت لم يهديه للاسلام
اعتقد ان شيخك الواصلى كان بيقول كده برضه على الكفره والملحدين من الفلاسفه
شايفين المغالطه ههههههههههههههههههههه
دا على اساس ان الاسلام ماكنش موجود ايامها  :: 




> الأخت / مس رورو: أخشى أن يكون كلامك إشفاقاً علي, إن الله قد أعطاني من الحق مايجعلني أهدم الباطل بطرف إصبعي وبجرة من قلمي, أليست نعمة من الله تستحق الشكر؟


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا فعلا انت جامد وجره قلمك اجمد وكل كتاباتك جامده  :: 
والدليل ان كفه الحق رجحت فى حقك فهنيئا لك ابو المكارم  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يشفيك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ما حكم ديكارت في الشريعة
> - لقد مات على الكفر بالإسلام, وعلى الإيمان بالله, ولو ثبت أن الإسلام قد عرض عليه فرفضه فقد قامت عليه الحجة, وإذا لم يعرض عليه الإسلام أو عرض عليه بطريقة خاطئة فحسابه عند ربه.


إذا فالشريعة هى من حكمت على مرجعية ديكارت
والشريعة هى التى تحكم على العقل والفطرة والمنطق إن كان صائبا أم لا
حكم الشريعة هو الأساس ومن أين تستمد الشريعة؟
من القرآن والسنة



> أنا كبشر أحترم ديكارت لأنه يفكر , ويفكر بطريقة منطقية, وأما كمسلم أتمنى لو عرضت الإسلام عليه, فإن أسلم فقد أسعدني , وإن كفر فقد أيقنت بضلاله.


أى فكر محترم يحترم..فقط إذا كان محترم..وقد أشرت إلى ديكارت وأشرت فى مقدمة موضوعى إلى دانتى وقد أشير إلى غيرهم..فالمسلم لا يجب أن يعزل نفسه عن أى ثقافة أو علم..شريطة أن يتسلح بالإيمان وبمعرفة ما يعلم من الدين بالضرورة..حتى لا تنزلق أفكاره إلى مستنقعات الأفكار المغلوطة..
عرض الإسلام على الأمم هو ما بدأه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسار فى أثره الخلفاء الراشدين وسار على ذلك النهج عدد من الخلفاء..فإزدهرت الدولة الإسلامية وإمتدت رقعتها ..وما أن تركنا العمل بنشر الإسلام حتى دب الضعف فى كيان هذه الأمة



> الأخ / أحمد
> لم تجب أنت عن سؤال واحد مما سألته ثم تتهمني بأنني أنا الذي لم أجب, وكلامي فوق وواضح وفيه كل الإجابات,


إرجع إلى بداية الموضوع لتعرف من منا لا يجيب عن أسئلة الآخر..
وطالما أعطيت نفسك حق عدم الإجابة فلا تسلبه منى..
وإن ألزمتنى بالإجابة فلابد أن تلزم نفسك..أليس هذا هو المنطق؟



> , أنت علقت على التعبير اللغوي, ثم تساءلت: هل أوصل ديكارت تفكيره للدين الصحيح؟...وأجيبك:
> إن التفكير الصحيح يوصل لمبادئ الدين الصحيح, فإذا عرض على الفرد الدين استطاع أن يفرق بين الدين الباطل والدين الصحيح,


وإذا أوصلك التفكير إلى الدين الحق فإن إتباعك لمنهج هذا الدين من عدمه هو ما سيحكم على مدى تمام صحة تفكيرك



> أما إذا قلت: بما أن التفكير الصحيح لم يهد ديكارت للإسلام فإن التفكير الصحيح لا حاجة لنا به!!
> أو تقول :بما أن التفكير لا يمكن أن يهدي للدين الحق فهذا يدل على حقارة شأنه!!


لا يقول بذلك إلا مختل ..فأنا لم أقل بذلك 



> إن غيرتي على العقل والمنطق والفطرة والتفكير تجعلني أهب للزود عنهم ضد كل من يمسهم بسوء.
> أجبتك فهل أجبتني؟, الأسئلة فوق عد إليها وأجبني.


إن عقلى ومنطقى وتفكيرى وضميرى هم من جعلونى أهب للزود ضد كل من يمس الدين بسوء ويريد له الشر متخذا شعارات جوفاء تريد عبادة العقل لا عبادة الله الواحد القهار
أكتب لى كل أسئلتك التى لم أجيب عليها منذ بداية الموضوع فى مشاركتك القادمة ..أتعهد بالإجابة عليها..شريطة أن تلزم نفسك بالرد على أسئلتى..وهى أسئلة مباشرة وواضحة وبلا مراوغة وكذلك يجب أن تكون الإجابات

1_هل تقر لله بصفاته القديمة من علم وقدرة وعظمة أم تنفيها عنه؟
2_هل يخلد فى النار من مات مرتكبا لكبيرة ولم يتب عنها؟
3_ما تعقيبك على قصة سيدنا موسى وسحرة فرعون بالنسبة لتعريفك لليقين؟.
وفقك الله للخير

----------


## M!sS Roro

> الأخت / مس رورو: أخشى أن يكون كلامك إشفاقاً علي, إن الله قد أعطاني من الحق مايجعلني أهدم الباطل بطرف إصبعي وبجرة من قلمي, أليست نعمة من الله تستحق الشكر؟


لا والله مش حكاية اشفاق .. ! ولكنني ارى كم هائل من الردود عليك.. ( كتيره اووي ) .. واعجبت باصرارك ..

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ/أحمد ناصر..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 تسألني وكأن من يتمسك بالعقل والمنطق والفطرة يكون على خطر عظيم, هل تظن أن من يتمسك بالتفكير المنطقي وبفطرته سيكون أقرب للإيمان أم من يتنكر لذلك؟.
أجيبك عن أسئلتك:
- هل اقر لله بصفاته القديمة أم تنفيها عنه؟
* أقر بها لأن الله قديم وأزلي, والله بصفاته لا تنفك عنه, ومن يفصل بين الله وصفاته فهو مخبول ولا أظن أن أحداً أنكر صفات الله وقدمها.
- هل يخلد في النار من يرتكب كبيرة ولم يتب عنها؟
* من يستطيع أن يفرض على الله شيئاً, ماذا لو أدخل الله الكفار أو المنافقين الجنة لإحسان فعلوه, ليس من الفقه أن نناقش أمراً ليس من شأننا,وقد قال الله لرسوله:{لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذَّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ } (128) سورة آل عمران, الفقه يعني بأحكام الدنيا وليس بحساب يوم القيامة, فنحن لا نستوعب عظيم غضب الله ولا سعة مغفرته.
- بالنسبة لقصة موسى والسحرة:
* اليقين ما تراه بعينك أو حواسك, وتفسيره يتطلب علماً, إذا جاء رجل وطلب مني أن أملأ كوباً بالماء ثم طلب مني أن أفرغه فقلبت الكوب رأساً على عقب فلم ينزل الماء منه, أقول يقيناً لم ينزل الماء من الكوب لأنني رأيت ذلك , ولكن لماذا لم ينزل تبعاً لقانون الجاذبية الذي درسناه ونراه يقيناً بحواسنا؟, هذا ما يحتاج لتفسير, وليس من حق أحد أن يجعل ذلك قاعدة, لأن العادة تخالفه.فالسحر يجعل العيون ترى أشياء وكأنها حقيقة, أو يفعل ما يتناقض مع المعتاد, فهل نجعله قاعدة, أو  نلغي به القاعدة؟.إن الماء يتجمد كلما انخفضت درجة الحرارة, ولكنه يتحول لسائل مرة أخرى عند درجة 4 مئوية, فهل ألغت القاعدة بأنه كلما نقصت درجة الحرارة كلما ازداد الماء تجمداً.هناك فرق بين القاعدة والاستثناء, والخلط بينهما يفسد العلم.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ/أحمد ناصر..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> .


أخى د.أبوالمكارم وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



> الأخ/أحمد ناصر..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  تسألني وكأن من يتمسك بالعقل والمنطق والفطرة يكون على خطر عظيم, هل تظن أن من يتمسك بالتفكير المنطقي وبفطرته سيكون أقرب للإيمان أم من يتنكر لذلك؟.
> .


بالعكس أخى..أنا أدعو لأن يتمسك الإنسان بالعقل والمنطق والفطرة..لأن الدين الإسلامى يدعو لذلك وقد بينت ذلك فى عديد من مشاركاتى..فالعقل والمنطق يتوافقان مع الدين لا يتعارضان معه..
الخطر العظيم هو فى أن أتصور أن عقلى ومنطقى أعلى شأنا من أرجع لتعاليم الدين فى أى مشكلة تستجد على فأحاول أن أبحث عن الذى أمر به ربى وعن الذى فعله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..ثم فهم الصحابة لهذا الأمر..ثم قهم العلماء لهذا الأمر..ثم أحاول أن أجد حلا لتلك المشكلة بما يوافقنى دون أن أخرج على تلك التعاليم..فلا أعصى ربى ولا أعطل سنة نبى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحقر من شأن صحابته ولا أستهين بفهم العلماء..وذلك فى أمور الدين..
أما فى أمور الدنيا فأحاول ألا  أنسى تعاليم دينى أيضا..كإتقائى الله فى معاملاتى مع الناس..وأحاول أن أسعى إلى الإخلاص فى العمل..والكد  فى طلب العلم.
.وإن إحتار عقلى فى قضية ما ..أرجع إلى أهل العلم فى هذه القضية لأرى ماذا قالوا..قبل أن أصدر حكما من عقلى لأتجنب أن يغلبنى هوى فأضل أو أضل)بفتح الألف وضمها)..
وليس ذلك معناه أن يتكاسل عقلى عن العمل..بل يظل نشيطا ومفكرا ومقيما لكل الأمور..
لكننى كفرد فى كون شاسع لن أستطيع أن أعتمد على عقلى فقط فى كل مناحى الحياة..
على سبيل المثال..عندما أمرض أختار الطبيب الثقة وأوضح له تفاصيل ما ألم بى..وأحيطه بكل المعلومات التى يمكن أن أساعده بها فى تشخيص صحيح لحالتى..فأذكر له جانبا من الأدوية التى قد أكون أتناولها حتى لا يكتب لى دواء يتعارض معها..وأذكر له الأدوية التى تسبب لى حساسية حتى يتجنب أن يصف لى أدوية مشابهة لها..ثم أحفظ منه تعليماته ولا مانع من أن أقرأ النشرة الطبية قبل أن أتناول الدواء لأتأكد أننى لم أنسى إخبار الطيب بشيء أو لأتأكد من أن مكونات الدواء لن تسبب لى ضررا..ثم أتوكل على الله وأتناول الدواء داعيا  الله أن يتم شفائى مستخدما أدعية من التى دعا بها رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم..
وقس على ذلك كل مناحى الحياة الأخرى..
وفى موضوع كموضوعنا هذا عندما أناقشك ..فإننى أحاول ألا أعتمد على عقلى إعتماد كلى..بل إننى قرأت عددا من الكتب ..وراجعت الكثير من الفقرات فى أماكن مختلفة..ولكننى لم أنقل ما كتبته كببغاء لا يعى ما يقول..بل عرضت كل هذا على عقلى وإقتنعت به قبل أن أكتبه..إن إختلافنا ليس أبدا حول إستخدام العقل..إختلافنا حول تقديم العقل على سمو النص وهذا لا يمكن أن يستقيم مع منطقى..
فإذا كنت أثق فى الطبيب وأتبع تعليماته ليشفى بدنى..أفلا أثق فى الله وأتبع تعليماته كى تشفى روحى وتصح حياتى؟
وفى عملى بصفتى مهندس قد يشير على عامل بنصيحة أقبلها..وقد لا أقبلها فأصمم على رأيى..لكننى أحاول ألا  أنسى تعاليم ربى وسنه رسوله ..وبعد كل ذلك لا أتق فى نفسى طرفة عين أو أظن فى نفسى الصلاح..ولا أزكى نفسى لأنى أعرف بأن النفس أمارة بالسوء..فأفوض أمرى إلى الله طامعا فى عفوه وكرمه..



> أجيبك عن أسئلتك:
> - هل اقر لله بصفاته القديمة أم تنفيها عنه؟
> * أقر بها لأن الله قديم وأزلي, والله بصفاته لا تنفك عنه, ومن يفصل بين الله وصفاته فهو مخبول ولا أظن أن أحداً أنكر صفات الله وقدمها.
> .


أخى..هذا بعض المنطق الذى أردت أن أثبت به عدم صحة القول بخلق القرآن..فصفات الله أزلية ولا تخضع لمقياسنا من زمان أو مكان..ومن صفات الله الأزلية الكلام..لذلك فمن الخطأ بأن نقول أن كلام الله مخلوق..



> - هل يخلد في النار من يرتكب كبيرة ولم يتب عنها؟
> * من يستطيع أن يفرض على الله شيئاً, ماذا لو أدخل الله الكفار أو المنافقين الجنة لإحسان فعلوه, ليس من الفقه أن نناقش أمراً ليس من شأننا,وقد قال الله لرسوله:{لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذَّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ } (128) سورة آل عمران, الفقه يعني بأحكام الدنيا وليس بحساب يوم القيامة, فنحن لا نستوعب عظيم غضب الله ولا سعة مغفرته.
> .


أخى..لا يستطيع أحد أن يفرض على الله شيئا..هذه مقولة صحيحة..لكن رسول الله أخبرنا بأحاديث فى هذا الشأن..فعندما أقول الله وسوله أعلم ولا أجيب عن مالا أعرفه أكون قد وفقت..أما إن كنت أعلم وأكتم العلم فإن الرسول أخبرنا أيضا بمصير من يكتم العلم يوم القيامة..أما أن أحكم بعقلى على أمر ما دون الرجوع إلى تصوص القرآن والأحاديث النبوية..وكتب الفقه..فهذا هوى وليس عقل أو فطرة .. تقول بأن مناقشة هذا الأمر ليست من الفقه..فما الفقه إذا؟والفقهاء الذين ناقشونا فى هذه القضية وأخبرونا برأيهم المستمد من أحاديث رسول الله ..ماذا نقول عنهم؟ليسوا فقهاء؟سامحك الله



> - بالنسبة لقصة موسى والسحرة:
> * اليقين ما تراه بعينك أو حواسك, وتفسيره يتطلب علماً, إذا جاء رجل وطلب مني أن أملأ كوباً بالماء ثم طلب مني أن أفرغه فقلبت الكوب رأساً على عقب فلم ينزل الماء منه, أقول يقيناً لم ينزل الماء من الكوب لأنني رأيت ذلك , ولكن لماذا لم ينزل تبعاً لقانون الجاذبية الذي درسناه ونراه يقيناً بحواسنا؟, هذا ما يحتاج لتفسير, وليس من حق أحد أن يجعل ذلك قاعدة, لأن العادة تخالفه.فالسحر يجعل العيون ترى أشياء وكأنها حقيقة, أو يفعل ما يتناقض مع المعتاد, فهل نجعله قاعدة, أو  نلغي به القاعدة؟.إن الماء يتجمد كلما انخفضت درجة الحرارة, ولكنه يتحول لسائل مرة أخرى عند درجة 4 مئوية, فهل ألغت القاعدة بأنه كلما نقصت درجة الحرارة كلما ازداد الماء تجمداً.هناك فرق بين القاعدة والاستثناء, والخلط بينهما يفسد العلم.


لا نلغى القاعدة بالكلية..ولكن نثق فى القاعدة التى لا خطأ فيها ولا زلل..كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.. الله بعث لنا الأنبياء عندما إختلفنا بعد أن كنا أمة واحدة..لنعرف أن ما جاء به الأنبياء هو الحكم الذى سيحكم على عقلنا ومنطقنا وفطرتنا
((كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ فَهَدَى اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لِمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللّهُ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ ))<سورة البقرة آية 213>
الله الموفق وهو نعم المولى ونعم النصير

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ /أحمد..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ترد علي وكأنني ما قلت شيئاً, إن العقل والمنطق والفطرة هي مرجعيات لدى النفس, يمكنها أن تستخدمها كما يمكنها ألا تستخدمها, وشرحت لك أن من شروط المرجعية العامة والتي تنطبق على العقل والمنطق والفطرة بأنها: ثابتة لا تتغير منذ آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام, ويقينية لا يعتريها الشك والاحتمال والخطأ, وعامة لا يختص بها أفراد دون سواهم, ولو لم تكن موجودة بهذه الصفات لما كان من المنطق أن يحاسب الله العباد على شر أو انحراف قاموا به, ولما استطاع البشر أن يتفقوا على الصواب والاستقامة والحق, إن هذه المرجعيات مثل أجزاء السيارة, فهل حدوث صدام يعني عدم وجود عجلة قيادة أو فساد القول بأهمية الفوانيس؟,إن قائد السيارة لديه دواسة البنزين كما لديه دواسة الفرامل, ولديه عجلة القيادة والأنوار وألة التنبيه, هذه أدوات إن أحسن استعمالها حسنت قيادته وإن أساء ساءت قيادته, الفرامل لا توقف السيارة تلقاء نفسها بل الضغط على الدواسة هو الذي يوقف السيارة, إن النفس بإرادتها هي التي تستخدم العقل والمنطق والفطرة إن شاءت, وهل وجود لصوص يعني عدم وجود فطرة, أو يثبت تفاهة قيمتها؟.



> أخى..هذا بعض المنطق الذى أردت أن أثبت به عدم صحة القول بخلق القرآن..فصفات الله أزلية ولا تخضع لمقياسنا من زمان أو مكان..ومن صفات الله الأزلية الكلام..لذلك فمن الخطأ بأن نقول أن كلام الله مخلوق..


لقد قلت لك إن كلام الله ليس مخلوقاً, والله العظيم كلام الله ليس مخلوقاً, وقلت لك إنك تتلاعب بالتعريف كما تلاعب النصارى به بقولهم إن عيسى هو كلمة الله, كلام الله الذي هو صفته سبحانه ليس مخلوقاً, فتقول والقرآن كلام الله, فقلت لك إن القرآن ليس هو صفة الله في الكلام بل هو آية ودليل على صفة الله في الكلام, كما أن عيسى هو آية وبرهان على كلمة الله كن فيكون, ولكنه هو بذاته ليس كلمة كن,لأن كلمة كن ليست مخلوقة.هل هذا الأمر يحتاج لذكاء بالغ لفهمه, أقول لك: لو كان القرآن هو صفة الله في الكلام فهو ليس مخلوقاً, وعليك فقط بإثبات أن القرآن هو صفة الله في الكلام, هل حللت لك المشكلة؟
أما السؤال الذي سألتك ولم تجب عنه:لو عرضت الإسلام على مجموعة من اليهود والنصارى يحملون منهجك في التفكير, ويقولون إن الدين مرجعية تحكم على العقل والمنطق والفطرة, ومجموعة أخرى تحمل منهجي وتقول إن العقل والمنطق والفطرة مرجعية تحكم على كل شيء بما فيها الدين, فأي الفريقين سيؤمن بالإسلام؟, ولماذا؟.
إجابتك ستبين إن كنا في ملعب واحد نبحث عن الحق أم في ملعبين منفصلين.

----------


## KANE2008

المعتزله (مجوس الائمه )
 
 النظامية 
أصحاب إبراهيم بن سيار بن هانئ النظام قد طالع كثيراً من كتب الفلاسفة وخلط كلامهم بكلام المعتزلة وانفرد عن أصحابه بمسائل‏:‏ الأولى مها‏:‏ أنه زاد على القول بالقدر خيره وشره منا قوله‏:‏ إن الله تعالى لا يوصف بالقدرة على الشرور والمعاصي وليست هي مقدورة للباري تعالى خلافاً لأصحابه فإنهم قضوا بأنه غير قادر عليها لكنه لا يفعلها لأنها قبيحة‏.‏ 
ومذهب النظام‏:‏ أن القبح إذا كان صفة للقبيح وهو المانع من الإضافة إليه فعلاً ففي تجويزك وقوع القبيح منه قبح أيضاً فيجب أن يكون مانعاً ففاعل العدل لا يوصف بالقدرة على الظلم‏.‏ 
وزاد أيضاً على هذا الإختباط فقال‏:‏ إنما يقدر على فعل ما يعلم أن فيه صلاحا لعباده ولا يقدر على أن يفعل بعباده في الدنيا ما ليس في صلاحهم هذا في تعلق قدرته بما يتعلق بأمور الدنيا وأما أمور الآخرة فقال‏:‏ لا يوصف الباري تعالى بالقدرة على أن يزيد في عذاب أهل الجنة ولا أن يخرج أحداً من أهل الجنة وليس ذلك مقدوراً له‏.‏ 
وقد ألزم عليه‏:‏ إن يكون الباري تعالى مطبوعاً مجبوراً على ما يفعله فإن القادر على الحقيقة‏:‏ من يتخير بين الفعل والترك فأجاب‏:‏ إن الذي ألزمتموني في القدرة يلزمكم في الفعل فإن عندكم يستحيل إن يفعله وإن يفعله وإن كان مقدوراً فلا فرق‏.‏ 
وإنما أخذ هذه المقالة من قدماء الفلاسفة حيث قضوا بأن الجواد لا يجوز أن يدخر شيئا لا يفعله فما أبدعه وأوجده هو المقدور ولو كان في علمه تعالى ومقدوره ما هو أحسن وأكمل مما أبدعه‏:‏ نظاماً وترتيباً وصلاحاً 
لفعله‏.‏ 
الثانية‏:‏ قوله في الإرادة‏:‏ إن الباري تعالى ليس موصوفاً بها على الحقيقة فإذا وصف بها شرعاً في أفعاله فالمراد بذلك‏:‏ أنه خالقها ومنشئها على حسب ما علم وإذا وصف بكونه مريداً لأفعال العباد فالمعنى به أنه آمر بها وناه عنها‏.‏ 
وعنه أخذ الكعبي مذهبه في الإرادة‏.‏ 
الثالثة‏:‏ قوله‏:‏ إن أفعال العباد كلها حركات فحسب والسكون حركة اعتماد والعلوم والإرادات حركات النفس ز لم يرد بهذه الحركة حركة النقلة وإنما الحركة عنده مبدأ تغير ما كما قالت الفلاسفة‏:‏ من إثبات حركات في الكيف والكم والوضع والأين والمتى إلى أخواتها‏.‏ 
الرابعة‏:‏ وافقهم أيضاً في قولهم‏:‏ إن الإنسان في الحقيقة هو النفس والروح والبدن آلتها وقالبها‏.‏ 
غير أنه تقاصر عن إدراك مذهبهم فمال إلى قول الطبيعيين منهم‏:‏ إن الروح جسم لطيف مشابك للبدن مداخل للقالب بأجزائه مداخلة المائية في الورد والهنية في السمسم والمينة في اللبن وقال‏:‏ إن الروح هي التي لها‏:‏ قوة واستطاعة وحياة ومشيئة وهي مستطيعة بنفسها والاستطاعة قبل الفعل‏.‏ 
الخامسة‏:‏ حكى الكعبي عنه أنه قال‏:‏ إن كل ما جاوز حد القدرة من الفعل فهو من فعل الله تعالى بإيجاب الخلقة أي إن الله تعالى طبع الحجر طبعاً وخلقه خلقة إذا دفعته اندفع وإذا بلغت قوة الدفع مبلغها عاد الحجر إلى مكانه طبعاً‏.‏ 
وله في الجواهر وأحكامها خبط ومذهب يخالف‏.‏ 
السادسة‏:‏ وافق الفلاسفة في نفي الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ‏.‏ 
وأحدث القول بالطفرة لما ألزم مشى نملة على صخرة من طرف إلى طرف أنها قطعت ما لا يتناهى فكيف يقطع ما يتناهى ما لا يتناهى قال‏:‏ تقطع بعضها بالمشي وبعضها بالطفرة وشبه ذلك بحبل شد على خشبة معترضة وسط البئر طوله خمسون ذراعاً علق عليه معلاق فيجر به الحبل المتوسط فإن الدلو يصل إلى رأس البئر وقد قطع مائة ذراع بحبل طوله خمسون ذراعاً في زمان واحد وليس ذلك إلا أن بعض القطع بالطفرة ولم يعلم أن الطفرة قطع مسافة أيضاً موازية لمسافة فالإلزام لا يندفع عنه وإنما الرق بين المشي والطفرة يرجع إلى سرعة الزمان وبطئه‏.‏ 
السابعة‏:‏ قال‏:‏ إن الجواهر مؤلفة من أعراض اجتمعت ووافق هشام بن الحكم في قوله‏:‏ أن الألوان والطعوم والروائح أجسام فتارة يقضي بكون الأجسام أعراضاً وتارة يقضي بكون الأعراض أجساماً لا غير‏.‏ 
الثامنة‏:‏ من مذهبه‏:‏ أن الله تعالى خلق الموجودات دفعة واحدة على ما هي عليه الآن‏:‏ معادن ونباتاً وحيواناً وإنساناً ولم يتقدم خلق آدم عليه السلام خلق أولاده غير أن الله تعالى أكمن بعضها في بعض فالتقدم والتأخر إنما يقع في ظهورها من مكامنها دون حدوثها ووجودها‏.‏ 
وإنما أخذ هذه المقالة من أصحاب الكمون والظهور من الفلاسفة‏.‏ 
وأكثر ميله - أبداً - إلى تقرير‏.‏ 
التاسعة‏:‏ قوله في إعجاز القرآن‏:‏ إنه من حيث الإخبار عن الأمور الماضية والآتية ومن جهة صرف الدواعي عن المعارضة ومنع العرب عن الاهتمام به جبراً وتعجيزاً حتى لو خلاهم لكانوا قادرين على أن يأتوا بسورة من مثله‏:‏ بلاغة وفصاحة ونظماً‏.‏ 
العاشرة‏:‏ قوله في الإجماع‏:‏ إنه ليس بحجة في الشرع وكذلك القياس في الأحكام الشرعية لا يجوز أن يكون حجة وإنما الحجة في قول الإمام المعصوم‏.‏ 
الحادية عشرة‏:‏ ميله إلى الرفض ووقيعته في كبار الصحابة قال‏:‏ أولاً‏:‏ لا إمامة إلا بالنص والتعيين ظاهراً أو مكشوفاً وقد نص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على علي رضي الله عنه في مواضع وأظهره إظهاراً لم يشتبه على الجماعة إلا أن عمر كتم ذلك وهو الذي تولى بيعة أبي بكر يوم السقيفة‏.‏ 
ونسبه إلى الشك يوم الحديبية في سؤاله الرسول عليه السلام حين قال‏:‏ ألسنا على الحق أليسوا على الباطل قال‏:‏ نعم قال عمر‏:‏ فلم نعطي الدنية في ديننا قال‏:‏ هذا شك وتردد في الدين ووجدان حرج في النفس مما قضى وحكم‏.‏ 
وزاد في الفرية فقال‏:‏ إن عمر ضرب بطن فاطمة يوم البيعة حتى ألقت الجنين من بطنها وكان يصيح‏:‏ أحرقوا دارها بمن فيها وما كان في الدار غير علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين‏.‏ 
وقال‏:‏ تغريبه نصر بن لحجاج من المدينة إلى البصرة وإبداعه التراويح ونهيه عن متعة الحج ومصادرته العمال‏.‏ 
كل ذلك أحداث‏.‏ 
ثم وقع في أمير المؤمنين عثمان وذكر أحداثه‏:‏ من رده الحكيم بن أمية إلى المدينة وهو طريد رسول الله عليه السلام ونفيه أبا ذر إلى الربذة وهو صديق رسول الله وتقليده الوليد بن عقبه الكوفة وهو من أفسد الناس ومعاوية الشام وعبد الله بن عامر البصرة وتزويجه مروان بن الحكم ابنته وهم أفسدوا عليه أمره وضربه عبد الله بن مسعود على إحضار المصحف وعلى القول الذي شاقه به‏.‏ 
كل ذلك أحداثه‏.‏ 
ثم زاد على خزيه ذلك بأن عاب علياً وعبد الله بن مسعود لقولهما‏:‏ أقول فيها برأيي وكذب ابن مسعود في روايته‏:‏ السعيد من سعد في بطن أمه والشقي من شقي في بطن أمه وفي روايته‏:‏ انشقاق القمر وفي تشبيهه الجن بالزط وقد أنكر الجن رأساً‏.‏ 
إلى غير ذلك من الوقيعة الفاحشة في لصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين‏.‏ 
الثانية عشرة‏:‏ قوله في المفكر قبل ورود السمع‏:‏ أنه إذا كان عاقلاً متمكناً من النظر يجب عليه تحصيل معرفة الباري تعالى بالنظر والاستدلال‏.‏ 
وقال بتحسين العقل وتقبيحه في جميع ما يتصرف فيه من أفعاله‏.‏ 
وقال‏:‏ لا بد من خاطرين أحدهما يأمر بالإقدام والآخر بالكف ليصح الاختيار‏.‏ 
الثالثة عشرة‏:‏ قد تكلم في مسائل العد والوعيد‏.‏ 
وزعم أن من خان في مائة وتسعين درهماً بالسرقة أو الظلم لم يفسق بذلك حتى تبلغ خيانته نصاب الزكاة وهو مائتا درهم فصاعداً فحينئذ يفسق وكذلك في سائر نصب الزكاة وقال في المعاد‏:‏ إن الفضل على الأطفال كالفضل على البهائم‏.‏ 
ووافقه الأسواري في جميع ما ذهب إليه وزاد عليه بأن قال‏:‏ إن الله تعالى لا يوصف بالقدرة على ما علم أنه لا يفعله ولا على ما أخبر أنه لا يفعله‏:‏ مع أن الإنسان قادر على ذلك لأن قدرة العبد صالحة للضد ين ومن المعلوم أن أحد الضد ين واقع في المعلوم أنه سيوجد دون الثاني‏.‏ 
والخطاب لا ينقطع عن أبي لهب وإن أخبر الرب تعالى بأنه‏:‏ سيصلى ناراً ذات لهب‏.‏ 
ووافقه أبو جعفر الإسكافي وأصحابه من المعتزلة‏.‏ 
وزاد عليه بأن قال‏:‏ إن الله تعالى لا يقدر على ظلم العقلاء وإنما يوصف بالقدرة على ظلم الأطفال والمجانين‏.‏ 
وكذلك الجعفران‏:‏ جعفر بن مبشر وجعفر بن حرب وافقاه وما زادا عليه إلا أن جعفر بن مبشر قال‏:‏ في فساق الأمة من هو شر من الزنادقة والمجوس وزعم أن إجماع الصحابة على حد شارب الخمر كان خطأ إذ المعتبر في الحدود‏:‏ النص والتوقيف‏.‏ 
وزعم أن سارق الحبة الواحدة فاسق منخلع عن الإيمان‏.‏ 
وكان محمد بن شبيب وأبو شمر وموسى بن عمران‏:‏ من أصحاب النظام إلا أنهم خالفوه في الوعيد وفي المنزلة بين المنزلتين‏:‏ وقالوا‏:‏ صاحب الكبيرة لا يخرج من الإيمان بمجرد ارتكاب الكبيرة‏.‏ 
وكان ابن مبشر يقول في الوعيد‏:‏ إن استحقاق العقاب والخلود في النار بالفكر يعرف قبل ورود السمع‏.‏ 
وسائر أصحابه يقولون‏:‏ التخليد لا يعرف إلا بالسمع‏.‏ 
ومن أصحاب النظام‏:‏ الفضل الحدثي وأحمد بن خابط‏.‏ 
قال الرواندي‏:‏ إنهما كانا يزعمان أن للخلق خالقين‏:‏ أحدهما قديم وهو الباري تعالى والثاني محدث وهو المسيح عليه السلام لقوله إذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير ‏"‏‏.‏ 
وكذبه لكعبي في رواية الحدثي خاصة لحسن اعتقاده فيه‏.‏ 


يتبع ...........................

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ /أحمد..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى د.أبوالمكارم



> ترد علي وكأنني ما قلت شيئاً.



غفر الله لى ولك..



> إن العقل والمنطق والفطرة هي مرجعيات لدى النفس, يمكنها أن تستخدمها كما يمكنها ألا تستخدمها, وشرحت لك أن من شروط المرجعية العامة والتي تنطبق على العقل والمنطق والفطرة بأنها: ثابتة لا تتغير منذ آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام, ويقينية لا يعتريها الشك والاحتمال والخطأ, وعامة لا يختص بها أفراد دون سواهم, .


كلام جميل جدا..ينقصه التوقيت..
ما هو الوقت الذى تكون فيه الفطرة فى حالتها المثلى؟
عند بداية الخلق..ولذلك فكل إنسان يولد على الفطرة..لكن هناك عوامل كثيرة جدا تؤثر على نقاء تلك الفطرة..وتحيدها..
أما إشتراط ثباتها فشيء غير منطقى..وغير مستساغ..ولا أعرف كيف وضعت هذه القاعدة!
إذا أعطيت لعدة أشخاص أكواب مملوءة بالماء وأمرتهم بأن يقطعوا مسافة معينة بشرط ألا يسكبوا الماء..فهذا هو الإختبار..لكنك بقولك بثبات الفطرة فكأنك تقول إن الكأس سيظل مملوء بالماء طوال الطريق وهذا غير صحيح..لأنه لا يبقى على الفطرة إلا من رحم ربى..
وكذلك العقل ..فهو أداة ..هل يحكم به أم يحكم عليه؟لنأخذ مثل (المسطرة) لقياس المسافة..هب أن أحدهم إستخدم المسطرة فى هرش ظهره..هل سيغير ذلك من كون المسطرة أداة لقياس المسافات؟بالطبع لا..ويبقى إستخدام الأداة حكما على من يستخدمها فإن قاس به المسافة حكمنا عليه بالصحة..وإن هرش بها ظهره أحلناه إلى طبيب أمراض جلدية..



> إن هذه المرجعيات مثل أجزاء السيارة, فهل حدوث صدام يعني عدم وجود عجلة قيادة أو فساد القول بأهمية الفوانيس؟,إن قائد السيارة لديه دواسة البنزين كما لديه دواسة الفرامل, ولديه عجلة القيادة والأنوار وألة التنبيه, هذه أدوات إن أحسن استعمالها حسنت قيادته وإن أساء ساءت قيادته, الفرامل لا توقف السيارة تلقاء نفسها بل الضغط على الدواسة هو الذي يوقف السيارة.


ولو أعطيت سيارات من نفس الموديل لأكثر من شخص وطلبت منهم أن يقطعوا طريق بعينه..لكن كل واحد منهم سار فى طريق مختلف..فأنا متأكد من أن كل السيارات لها نفس القدرة والكفاءة..لكن الذى سار على الطريق المعين هو فقط من يكسب السباق..



> وهل وجود لصوص يعني عدم وجود فطرة, أو يثبت تفاهة قيمتها؟.
> .


بل يعنى أن هناك لصوص حيدوا الفطرة وشرفاء لم يحيدوها..وهذا يعلى من قيمة الفطرة..فإذا قال اللصوص بأن السرقة هى الفطرة السليمة نقول لهم كذبتم لأن منهج الدين يحكم للشرفاء بنقاء فطرتهم وليس اللصوص..



> لقد قلت لك إن كلام الله ليس مخلوقاً, والله العظيم كلام الله ليس مخلوقاً, وقلت لك إنك تتلاعب بالتعريف كما تلاعب النصارى به بقولهم إن عيسى هو كلمة الله, كلام الله الذي هو صفته سبحانه ليس مخلوقاً, فتقول والقرآن كلام الله, فقلت لك إن القرآن ليس هو صفة الله في الكلام بل هو آية ودليل على صفة الله في الكلام, كما أن عيسى هو آية وبرهان على كلمة الله كن فيكون, ولكنه هو بذاته ليس كلمة كن,لأن كلمة كن ليست مخلوقة.هل هذا الأمر يحتاج لذكاء بالغ لفهمه, أقول لك: لو كان القرآن هو صفة الله في الكلام فهو ليس مخلوقاً, وعليك فقط بإثبات أن القرآن هو صفة الله في الكلام, هل حللت لك المشكلة؟
> 
> .




عظيم أننا متفقين على أن كلام الله غير مخلوق..
وعلى فكرة أنا لا أتلاعب بالتعريفات..فالتلاعب يلزمه سوء نية.. أنت تقول أن القرآن هو آية ودليل على صفة الله فى الكلام وليس صفة الله فى الكلام..
ممكن تخبرنى كيف فى أبسط شرح ممكن..يمكن أفهم إنت بتفكر إزاى علشان أعرف أرد عليك..



> أما السؤال الذي سألتك ولم تجب عنه:لو عرضت الإسلام على مجموعة من اليهود والنصارى يحملون منهجك في التفكير, ويقولون إن الدين مرجعية تحكم على العقل والمنطق والفطرة, ومجموعة أخرى تحمل منهجي وتقول إن العقل والمنطق والفطرة مرجعية تحكم على كل شيء بما فيها الدين, فأي الفريقين سيؤمن بالإسلام؟, ولماذا؟.
> إجابتك ستبين إن كنا في ملعب واحد نبحث عن الحق أم في ملعبين منفصلين.
> .


يا أخى..قلت لك أن الإنسان يجب أن يقتنع بدينه بإستخدام العقل والمنطق..لا أعرف لماذا تصر على أننى لم أقل بذلك..
فعندما نستخدم العقل والمنطق أنا واليهودى والبوذى(العقل هنا هو المرجع) ونتفق بإستخدامه على أن الإسلام هو الدين الصحيح..
يصبح هذا الدين الصحيح هو المرجع الملزم لنا على طول الخط دون إغفال العقل على الإطلاق..ودون تقديم العقل على سمو النص وإلا فإن العقل الذى حكمنا به لا يستطيع إستعمال المنطق الصحيح..فيصبح (الدين هو المرجع)
فهمتنى؟أتمنى..

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ/ أحمد
غفر الله لي ولك, ما تفعله يخالف أبسط قواعد النفاش, حين نتحدث في أمر هناك ما يسمى بالموضوع, وهو جوهر النقاش, فيتم التعامل داخله وليس خارجه, ولا يسمح بالالتفاف عليه أو الهروب منه.
أخي الفاضل:إن الفطرة والمنطق مرجعيات ثابتة مع الفرد, لا تتغير ولا تتبدل, من سرق أو زنى أو أفسد فقد تجاهلهم, فإذا ذكر من واعظ أو صديق فيمكنه الاحتكام إليهم إن أراد أو الاستمرار في تجاهلهم, إذا فقد الفرد القدرة على الاحتكام إلى منطقه وفطرته سقط عنه التكليف وبرئ مما يفعل, وكل فرد مسئول عن أفعاله طوال مسيرة حياته لأنه يملك المنطق والفطرة كاملين, ولذلك تقام عليه الحجة.
لا أدري هل كلامي صعب أم أنك تتعمد عدم فهمه, فمستواك كمهندس ينفي عنك وجود صعوبة في استيعاب ما أقول, ولكنك لا تريد أن تقف محايداً, فإن وجدت ما أقوله صحيحاً أقررت به وإن وجدته خاطئاً بينت موضع الخطأ, لقد سبق لي مناقشة العديد من المخالفين لي في الفكر والعقيدة, ووجدت منهم من يقر بمواضع الصواب في كلامي ويتوقف عند أمور يقول لي هذه أراجعها مع نفسي, ووجدت منهم من لا يقبل أن يتزحزح قيد أنملة عما هو عليه, ويزوغ ويراوغ, فلا أجد بداً من كشف لعبته وفضح أساليبه.
أفترض لك اختباراً فتعطيني اختباراً مختلفاً, هذا خطأ منطقي في النقاش, كان يجب أن تتعامل مع المثال الذي قدمته لك فنتفق على الأسس والنتائج.أقول لك لو سكبت كوباً من الماء فلم ينزل الماء فماذا تقول, تقول لي لو أعطيت مجموعة أكواباً من الماء وطلبت منهم أن يجروا دون أن يسكب من أحدهم الماء, ما علاقة المثالين؟
أضرب لك مثلاً بالسيارة وقيادتها فتضرب مثلاً بعدة سيارات, هل هذا نقاش منطقي؟.



> {بل يعنى أن هناك لصوص حيدوا الفطرة وشرفاء لم يحيدوها..وهذا يعلى من قيمة الفطرة..فإذا قال اللصوص بأن السرقة هى الفطرة السليمة نقول لهم كذبتم لأن منهج الدين يحكم للشرفاء بنقاء فطرتهم وليس اللصوص..}


إن من يتبع الفطرة فهم الشرفاء, ومن يحيد الفطرة فهم اللصوص, فإذا قال اللصوص في أي مكان في العالم بأن السرقة هي الفطرة السليمة فسيرد عليهم البشر جميعاً: كذبتم ما نراه داخلنا يقول إن السرقة مناقضة للفطرة, أما الدين فيؤكد ذلك ولا يخلقه من عدم.



> {عظيم أننا متفقين على أن كلام الله غير مخلوق..
> وعلى فكرة أنا لا أتلاعب بالتعريفات..فالتلاعب يلزمه سوء نية.. أنت تقول أن القرآن هو آية ودليل على صفة الله فى الكلام وليس صفة الله فى الكلام..
> ممكن تخبرنى كيف فى أبسط شرح ممكن..يمكن أفهم إنت بتفكر إزاى علشان أعرف أرد عليك..}


لقد شرحت لك في أبسط صورة, ولكنك لست على استعداد لقبول الرأي المخالف , فستبحث عن أي طريق تهرب منه من مواجهة الحقيقة, هل يمكن أن تقبل أن المعتزلة كانوا هم أهل الحق وأن غيرهم لم يكن على صواب, لو قلت أقبل ذلك  فإن المشكلة تصبح في البحث في دليل كل منهم وعرضه على منطقك وفطرتك, أما إذا كنت ترفض تماماً أن تكون هذه نتيجة النقاش فستتفنن في الهروب حتى لا تقر بالصواب الذي يؤلمك.
إذا قلت عبارتين
1- نشرب الماء في الصحراء من العين(هذه الأولى)
2- العين هي أداة الإبصار.(هذه الثانية)
فهل تصبح العبارة:{نشرب الماء في الصحراء من العين التي هي أداة الإبصار}..صحيحة؟
إن الخطأ يكمن في تعريف العين, فهو مختلف في الحالتين, فالعين في الأولى هي البئر الذي يستخرج منه الماء, وفي الثانية عضو الجسم الموجود في الوجه, ولذلك فالعبارتان لا تنطبقان, أما إذا أثبتنا أن العين الأولى هي نفسها العين الثانية فتنطبق العبارتان.
وسبق أن قلت لك عن قضية خلق القرآن إنها قضية منطقية أو لعبة كلامية هكذا:
1- كلام الله أزلي غير مخلوق{تعريف كلام الله هنا هو صفة الله في الكلام كصفة القدرة والحياة والخلق)
2- القرآن كلام الله(التعريف هنا هو الحروف والكلمات التي أنزلها الله على محمد بواسطة جبريل), وبهذا يصبح مخلوقاً من الله.
فمن الخطأ اللعب على العبارتين:كأن أقول : إن كلام الله مخلوق, فيرد أحدهم هل صفة الله في الكلام مخلوقة, أو أقول إن كلام الله غير مخلوق فيقول وهل القرآن الذي هو كلام الله أزلي .حين نسير في طريقين كلاهما يسمى: طريق النصر, أحدهما في الاسكندرية والآخر في بورسعيد, فإذا قال لي أحدهم: إن منزل أحمد يقع في طريق النصر, أقول له كذبت ليس لأحمد بيت في طريق النصر, كلانا على حق, يجب أن نحرر المصطلح فنعرف طريق النصر الذي نتحدث عنه, فإذا قلنا الطريق الذي يربط بين شارع كذا وشارع كذا في الاسكندرية تحرر المصطلح وظهرت صحةة أو خطأ العبارة
هل يكفيك هذا الشرح
إن المعتزلة ليسوا من بقية أهلي ولا نسب لي بهم, كما أن العلماء الذين خالفوهم لم يكن بيني وبينهم عداوة أو حتى سابق معرفة{تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُم مَّا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلاَ تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} (134) سورة البقرة
إن علماء الأزهر يضعون المعتزلة ضمن أهل السنة والجماعة, وأنا أضعهم وحدهم أهل السنة والجماعة, ليس تطرفاً مني ولكنهم أهل الحق, أما ما يقال عنهم فلا يصدق لأنه لا يخرج من مبتدئ لدارس علوم المنطق وقد كانوا هم أساتذته.




> {يا أخى..قلت لك أن الإنسان يجب أن يقتنع بدينه بإستخدام العقل والمنطق..لا أعرف لماذا تصر على أننى لم أقل بذلك..
> فعندما نستخدم العقل والمنطق أنا واليهودى والبوذى(العقل هنا هو المرجع) ونتفق بإستخدامه على أن الإسلام هو الدين الصحيح..
> يصبح هذا الدين الصحيح هو المرجع الملزم لنا على طول الخط دون إغفال العقل على الإطلاق..ودون تقديم العقل على سمو النص وإلا فإن العقل الذى حكمنا به لا يستطيع إستعمال المنطق الصحيح..فيصبح (الدين هو المرجع)
> فهمتنى؟أتمنى..}


سألتك أي المنهجين سيقبل الإسلام, من يحمل منهجك أم من يحمل منهجي؟ ولم أسألك غير ذلك.
أما أن يدلنا العقل والمنطق على أن الإسلام هو دين الحق فنقبل الإسلام ونتخلى عن العقل والمنطق بعد ذلك لأن الإسلام يكفينا فهذا ما فعلته الأمة ولهذا وصلنا لما وصلنا إليه.إن العقل والمنطق حاكم حكم بصواب الإسلام, ويظل حاكماً لكل فهم للإسلام .

----------


## KANE2008

> إن علماء الأزهر يضعون المعتزلة ضمن أهل السنة والجماعة, وأنا أضعهم وحدهم أهل السنة والجماعة, ليس تطرفاً مني ولكنهم أهل الحق, أما ما يقال عنهم فلا يصدق لأنه لا يخرج من مبتدئ لدارس علوم المنطق وقد كانوا هم أساتذته


ياريت بس الفتوى الشرعيه من الازهر و اللى بتصنف المعتزله ضمن اهل السنه والجماعه  :: 
وياريت تبقى تراجع كتاب الملل والنحل للشهرستانى علشان تعرف عن جماعتك اللى انت ما تعرفوش 
وياريت الاستاذ احمد ناصر ياذن لى بالرد عليك الرد الملائم 
لانى شايف انه تلطف معاك كتير جدا وصبر على جهلك وادعائك وخزعبلاتك التى لا تتسم باى منطق او تعقل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ/ أحمد
> غفر الله لي ولك, 
> .


آمين



> ما تفعله يخالف أبسط قواعد النفاش, حين نتحدث في أمر هناك ما يسمى بالموضوع, وهو جوهر النقاش, فيتم التعامل داخله وليس خارجه, ولا يسمح بالالتفاف عليه أو الهروب منه.
>  .


سبحان الله ..أهكذا؟ أصبحت أنا من يلتف ويراوغ ويهرب؟
مشكلتك الحقيقية التى لا تجعلك تعرف كيف تتواصل معى أننى لا أفصل الدين عن العقل لكنك تصمم أن تحاورنى من برجك العاجى..فإذا حاولت أن يكون المنطق حكما بيننا تتهمنى بالمراوغة..فماذا أفعل؟أنا بأتكلم بمنتهى الوضوح والصراحة لدرجة أننى أخشى أن أكون فجا من فرطهما..وأحاول أن أكلمك بألين العبارات التى أستطيعها ولا أكون فظا..



> أخي الفاضل:إن الفطرة والمنطق مرجعيات ثابتة مع الفرد, لا تتغير ولا تتبدل, من سرق أو زنى أو أفسد فقد تجاهلهم, فإذا ذكر من واعظ أو صديق فيمكنه الاحتكام إليهم إن أراد أو الاستمرار في تجاهلهم, إذا فقد الفرد القدرة على الاحتكام إلى منطقه وفطرته سقط عنه التكليف وبرئ مما يفعل, وكل فرد مسئول عن أفعاله طوال مسيرة حياته لأنه يملك المنطق والفطرة كاملين, ولذلك تقام عليه الحجة.
> لا أدري هل كلامي صعب أم أنك تتعمد عدم فهمه, فمستواك كمهندس ينفي عنك وجود صعوبة في استيعاب ما أقول, ولكنك لا تريد أن تقف محايداً, فإن وجدت ما أقوله صحيحاً أقررت به وإن وجدته خاطئاً بينت موضع الخطأ, .


كلامك سهل جدا.._رغم أننى بأفهم على قدى معلش إستحملنى _
لكن إفتراضك ثبات الفطرة عند كل شخص ومن ثم الإحتكام إليها فى كل وقت هو أساس الخلاف الفكرى بينى وبينك..
فأنت تصمم على ثبات الفطرة..وأنا أقول بأنها تكون متساوية عند كل فرد لحظة ولادته ولكنها تتغير طبقا لظروف كل فرد..
وهذا موضع الخطأ فى تعريفك وها أنا أبينه..
التكليف يسقط كليا عن الأطفال والمجانين..أما الذين أهملوا فطرتهم فلا يسقط عنهم التكليف..لأنهم أهملوها عمدا لا عن عذر..
تقول تقام عليهم الحجة فمن من؟




> لقد سبق لي مناقشة العديد من المخالفين لي في الفكر والعقيدة, ووجدت منهم من يقر بمواضع الصواب في كلامي ويتوقف عند أمور يقول لي هذه أراجعها مع نفسي, ووجدت منهم من لا يقبل أن يتزحزح قيد أنملة عما هو عليه, ويزوغ ويراوغ, فلا أجد بداً من كشف لعبته وفضح أساليبه.
> .


طيب..الحمد لله أنك قوى الحجة من وجهة نظرك..



> أفترض لك اختباراً فتعطيني اختباراً مختلفاً, هذا خطأ منطقي في النقاش, كان يجب أن تتعامل مع المثال الذي قدمته لك فنتفق على الأسس والنتائج.أقول لك لو سكبت كوباً من الماء فلم ينزل الماء فماذا تقول, تقول لي لو أعطيت مجموعة أكواباً من الماء وطلبت منهم أن يجروا دون أن يسكب من أحدهم الماء, ما علاقة المثالين؟
> .


أنت ذكرت مثلك كى ترد به على فقرة سحرة فرعون..وأنا ذكرته فى موضوع آخر فى مناقشة مفاهيمنا حول الفطرة..
فلا علاقة للمثلين ببعضهما..



> أضرب لك مثلاً بالسيارة وقيادتها فتضرب مثلاً بعدة سيارات, هل هذا نقاش منطقي؟.
> .


يبدو أنك قد تسرعت قليلا فى إبداء هذا الرأى ..فلو أمعنت النظر لوجدت أننى سلمت بنفس القدرة لتلك السيارات وبهذا أيدتك فى إهتمامك بإثبات (صلاحية العقل)لكنن عندما ذكرت الطريق فإننى رمزت للمنهج الدينى الذى أغفلته أنت فى هذا المثل..
.[/font][/size][/QUOTE]

أنت ذكرت مثلك كى ترد به على فقرة سحرة فرعون..وأنا ذكرته فى موضوع آخر فى مناقشة مفاهيمنا حول الفطرة..
فلا علاقة للمثلين ببعضهما..



> إن من يتبع الفطرة فهم الشرفاء, ومن يحيد الفطرة فهم اللصوص, فإذا قال اللصوص في أي مكان في العالم بأن السرقة هي الفطرة السليمة فسيرد عليهم البشر جميعاً: كذبتم ما نراه داخلنا يقول إن السرقة مناقضة للفطرة, أما الدين فيؤكد ذلك ولا يخلقه من عدم.
> .


قرأت قصصا تداولها العالم كله عن اللص الظريف(أرسين لوبين)واللص الشريف(روبن هود)فإذا أخضعتهم لحكم الناس أجمعين كما تقول فهل تضمن أن يهب الجميع لبقولوا بأنهم لوبين وروبن حيدوا فطرتهم أم أننا نستطيع أن نحكم عليهما حكما دقيقا بإستخدام المنهج الدينى؟
أما عن قولك بأن المنهج الدينى سيؤكد ذلك  ولا يخلقه من عدم فهذا قول عجيب!ولم أستسغهأبدا..



> لقد شرحت لك في أبسط صورة, ولكنك لست على استعداد لقبول الرأي المخالف , فستبحث عن أي طريق تهرب منه من مواجهة الحقيقة, هل يمكن أن تقبل أن المعتزلة كانوا هم أهل الحق وأن غيرهم لم يكن على صواب, لو قلت أقبل ذلك فإن المشكلة تصبح في البحث في دليل كل منهم وعرضه على منطقك وفطرتك, أما إذا كنت ترفض تماماً أن تكون هذه نتيجة النقاش فستتفنن في الهروب حتى لا تقر بالصواب الذي يؤلمك.
> .


الصواب الذى لن يؤلمنى  وربما يؤلمك أنت تفضلت سيادتك وذكرته فى الإقتباس التالى



> هل اقر لله بصفاته القديمة أم أنفيها عنه؟
> * أقر بها لأن الله قديم وأزلي, والله بصفاته لا تنفك عنه, ومن يفصل بين الله وصفاته فهو مخبول ولا أظن أن أحداً أنكر صفات الله وقدمها.
> .


فهل تدرى أن المعتزلة هم من قالوا بذلك أم لا؟وأنت حكمت بنفسك وليس أنا..
فإن كنت تدرى فتلك مصيبة وإن كنت لا تدرى فالمصيبة أعظم..



> إذا قلت عبارتين
> 1- نشرب الماء في الصحراء من العين(هذه الأولى)
> 2- العين هي أداة الإبصار.(هذه الثانية)
> فهل تصبح العبارة:{نشرب الماء في الصحراء من العين التي هي أداة الإبصار}..صحيحة؟
> إن الخطأ يكمن في تعريف العين, فهو مختلف في الحالتين, فالعين في الأولى هي البئر الذي يستخرج منه الماء, وفي الثانية عضو الجسم الموجود في الوجه, ولذلك فالعبارتان لا تنطبقان, أما إذا أثبتنا أن العين الأولى هي نفسها العين الثانية فتنطبق العبارتان.
> وسبق أن قلت لك عن قضية خلق القرآن إنها قضية منطقية أو لعبة كلامية هكذا:
> 1- كلام الله أزلي غير مخلوق{تعريف كلام الله هنا هو صفة الله في الكلام كصفة القدرة والحياة والخلق)
> .


طيب ..كلامك نطقى فى الإقتباس السابق لأننا نتكلم عن شيئين مختلفين فى حالة العين.... ويتبقى السطر الأخير الذى سأذكره  على لسانك فى الإقتباس التالى
..



> 2- القرآن كلام الله(التعريف هنا هو الحروف والكلمات التي أنزلها الله على محمد بواسطة جبريل), وبهذا يصبح مخلوقاً من الله..


وهنا لا بد من أن تجيب على سؤالى
القرآن الذى هو الحروف والكلمات التى أنزلها الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم..هل تكلم به الله أم لا؟



> فمن الخطأ اللعب على العبارتين:كأن أقول : إن كلام الله مخلوق, فيرد أحدهم هل صفة الله في الكلام مخلوقة, أو أقول إن كلام الله غير مخلوق فيقول وهل القرآن الذي هو كلام الله أزلي .حين نسير في طريقين كلاهما يسمى: طريق النصر, أحدهما في الاسكندرية والآخر في بورسعيد, فإذا قال لي أحدهم: إن منزل أحمد يقع في طريق النصر, أقول له كذبت ليس لأحمد بيت في طريق النصر, كلانا على حق, يجب أن نحرر المصطلح فنعرف طريق النصر الذي نتحدث عنه, فإذا قلنا الطريق الذي يربط بين شارع كذا وشارع كذا في الاسكندرية تحرر المصطلح وظهرت صحةة أو خطأ العبارة
> هل يكفيك هذا الشرح
> ..


يكفينى إذا إستطعت أن تعرف لى القرآن تعريفا يقبله العقل..فكيف يكون كلام الله ولا يكون الله قد تكلم به؟
هل عندك أة معلومة موثقة أو حتى منطقية أن الله خلق القرآن ولكنه لم يتكلم به إذا فهو ليس كلام الله..هل هذا منطقك الذى تريد إقناعى به؟والله هذه ليست مكابرة ..لكننى حقيقة غير مستوعب منطقك..




> إن المعتزلة ليسوا من بقية أهلي ولا نسب لي بهم, كما أن العلماء الذين خالفوهم لم يكن بيني وبينهم عداوة أو حتى سابق معرفة{تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُم مَّا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلاَ تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} (134) سورة البقرة
> إن علماء الأزهر يضعون المعتزلة ضمن أهل السنة والجماعة..


إذا سأذكر لك ما جاء فى كتاب (تاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية)للدكتور أبوزيد شلبى أستاذ الحضارة بكلية اللغة العربية جامعة الأزهر..
مبادىء المعتزلة:
1-نفى صفات الله تعالى القديمة كالعلم والقدرة حذرا من تعدد القيم
2-القول بالمنزلة بين المنزلتين ,فمرتكب الكبيرة الذى مات ولم يتب ليس مؤمنا ولا كافرا وهو مخاد فى النار..
3-العبد يخلق بنفسه أفعاله الإختيارية بقدرة أودعها الله فيه
4-القول بخلق القرآن وعدم رؤية الله تعالى فى الآخرة
5-العقل يدرك حسن الأشياء وقيحها
والمراجع التى إستند عليها الدكتور (الشهرستانى-وإعتقادات فرق المسلمين والمشركين للإمام الرازى)
فما رأيك وأنت قد حكمت بنفسك على القائل بنفى صفات الله نعالى القديمة؟



> وأنا أضعهم وحدهم أهل السنة والجماعة, ليس تطرفاً مني ولكنهم أهل الحق, أما ما يقال عنهم فلا يصدق لأنه لا يخرج من مبتدئ لدارس علوم المنطق وقد كانوا هم أساتذته.
> ..


كل حر فى إعتقاده..ولا إكراه فى الدين..وياريت إنت كمان تستخدم المنطق فى قولك بخلق القرآن



> سألتك أي المنهجين سيقبل الإسلام, من يحمل منهجك أم من يحمل منهجي؟ ولم أسألك غير ذلك.
> أما أن يدلنا العقل والمنطق على أن الإسلام هو دين الحق فنقبل الإسلام ونتخلى عن العقل والمنطق بعد ذلك لأن الإسلام يكفينا فهذا ما فعلته الأمة ولهذا وصلنا لما وصلنا إليه.إن العقل والمنطق حاكم حكم بصواب الإسلام, ويظل حاكماً لكل فهم للإسلام ..
> ..


لا زلت تصمم فى كل مرة على أننى أقول بالتخلى عن العقل والمنطق لأن الإسلام يكفينا..
الإسلام دين العقل والمنطق..
الدين الإسلامى يحض على إستخدام العقل ولكنه لا يحض على عبادة العقل..

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

> يكفينى إذا إستطعت أن تعرف لى القرآن تعريفا يقبله العقل..فكيف يكون كلام الله ولا يكون الله قد تكلم به؟


أنا خلق الله(أو قل إنني خلق غير الله وأن غيره قد خلقني), والله قد خلقني, فكيف يكون خلق الله مخلوقاً؟ أليس خلق الله للكون والمخلوقات أزلي, إذن فأنا لست مخلوقاً, وإلا لكأنك تقول إن خلق الله ليس أزلياً, هل أقنعتك؟.هل أنا صفة الله في الخلق أم آية الله في قدرته على الخلق,فإذا قلت لي إنني مخلوق قلت لك: وهل خلق الله ليس أزلياً, أم أنني لست خلق الله,هل ستستمر في هذه اللعبة؟.



> إذا سأذكر لك ما جاء فى كتاب (تاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية)للدكتور أبوزيد شلبى أستاذ الحضارة بكلية اللغة العربية جامعة الأزهر..
> مبادىء المعتزلة:
> 1-نفى صفات الله تعالى القديمة كالعلم والقدرة حذرا من تعدد القيم
> 2-القول بالمنزلة بين المنزلتين ,فمرتكب الكبيرة الذى مات ولم يتب ليس مؤمنا ولا كافرا وهو مخاد فى النار..
> 3-العبد يخلق بنفسه أفعاله الإختيارية بقدرة أودعها الله فيه
> 4-القول بخلق القرآن وعدم رؤية الله تعالى فى الآخرة
> 5-العقل يدرك حسن الأشياء وقيحها
> والمراجع التى إستند عليها الدكتور (الشهرستانى-وإعتقادات فرق المسلمين والمشركين للإمام الرازى)


بعد حادثة الاختلاف في خلق القرآن قامت الدنيا على المعتزلة وتم تنحيتهم عن الساحة, واحتل أهل الجمود القيادة, فوضعوا القواعد التي تمنع إعمال العقل والمنطق وتم الافتراء على المعتزلة ونسب آراء لا يقول بها إلا ساذج أو أبله, والآن فمن خلال قناعتي بمنهجهم أستطيع أن أكذب كثيرأً مما ينسب إليهم وأستطيع بفضل الله أن أذكر ما أتوقع أنه رأيهم, وسأرد على ما قيل فيهم نقطة نقطة:
1- إن صفات الله هي ذاته ولا يمكن التفرقة بين الله وصفاته هذا أمر منطقي.
2- مرتكب الكبيرة مسلم يصلى عليه ويدفن في مقابر المسلمين, وليس من شأن البشر أن يحددوا من يدخل النار أو من يخلد فيها, والقضية لا علاقة لها بالفقه والعلم والاجتهاد, فهذه الأمور تعني بما يجب عمله في الدنيا لينصلح أمر المسلم في اعتقاده وعمله, ولكن من أين لأحد العلم فيمن ارتكب كبيرة, وهل يتساوى مرتكبوا الكبائر ويوضعوا في سلة واحدة؟
3- العبد مسئول عن أفعاله لأنه فعلها بإرادته, وإرادته هي التي خلقها الله فيه, ويمكنه بها فعل الأشياء وعدم فعلها.
4- القرآن مخلوق لأنه آيات أنزلها الله بواسطة جبريل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.ورؤية الله يوم القيامة ثابتة في القرآن وليست بأحاديث يمكن التشكيك فيها, والاختلاف في كيفية الرؤية, هل يرون الله أي يحيطون به, أم يرون نوره, إن الله ليس كمثله شيء, وهو يحيط بالكون, وأعظم من أن يستوعبه نظر, فالرؤية تليق بعظمة الله وبصفاته المتفردة.
5- العقل والمنطق والفطرة تدرك بهم حسن الأشياء وقبحها,والدين الذي يستحسن أشياء تناقض العقل والمنطق والفطرة ليس من عند الله, هذا كلام ليت كل البشر يقرون به, إذن لما وجدنا من يفعل القبيح باسم الدين مهما اختلف الدين, هذا هو الكلام الذي لا يمكن أن يقول غيره المعتزلة.
إذا كان لديك أي قول ينسبونه للمعتزلة ولم تجده يوافق عقلك ومنطقك وفطرتك فاذكره لي وساخبرك بما يجب أن يكون كلام المعتزلة ورأيهم.




> الدين الإسلامى يحض على إستخدام العقل ولكنه لا يحض على عبادة العقل.


أين تضع العقل وأين تقلص دوره, مع تعريف العقل الذي تتحدث عنه, هل لو حكم عقلك ببطلان دين ستقبل حكم عقلك أم تلغيه وتقبل الدين؟.

----------


## M!sS Roro

والنقـــــــآآش مازال مستمرا الي اشعار اخر ..  ::

----------


## Rasputin

> والنقـــــــآآش مازال مستمرا الي اشعار اخر ..


هذا لأن الرجل شعر أن هناك من يتحدث معهم طول الليل والنهار ولأنه لايستطيع التوقف على الهرطقة دون إرادته 
والحل أن يتم فتح قسم خاص بالمنتدى ليتحدث فيه مع نفسه بشرط أن لايرى هذا القسم سواه حفاظاً على باقي الأعضاء أو نقول وكأنه حجر صحي حتى لاينتشر المرض بالمنتدى

بالله عليكم أوقفوا تلك المهزلة
فبعد كل هذا البهتان والإفحام الذي ناله بهذا الموضوع والذي يجعل أبلد مخلوقات الله تشعر بمدى الحرج من نتائج الحوار 
ورغم ذلك لم يشعر بعد بأى غضاضة لإستكمال الحديث والتحرك بحلقات مفرغة لاتنتهي ولن تنتهي 
أنه رجل متفرغ للحديث ويريد أن يشعر أن له اهمية فلا تهدروا وقتكم رعاكم الله ووهبكم الصبر هذا البلاء والتعامل مع تلك النوعيات من الفكر المنحرف .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا خلق الله(أو قل إنني خلق غير الله وأن غيره قد خلقني), والله قد خلقني, فكيف يكون خلق الله مخلوقاً؟ أليس خلق الله للكون والمخلوقات أزلي, إذن فأنا لست مخلوقاً, وإلا لكأنك تقول إن خلق الله ليس أزلياً, هل أقنعتك؟.هل أنا صفة الله في الخلق أم آية الله في قدرته على الخلق,فإذا قلت لي إنني مخلوق قلت لك: وهل خلق الله ليس أزلياً, أم أنني لست خلق الله,هل ستستمر في هذه اللعبة؟.


ستستمر اللعبة..منك وليس منى..لأنك تتلاعب بالكلمات..واللعب بالكلمات أخطر من اللعب بالقنابل..فاللعب بالقنابل أقصى ما يمكن أن ينتج عنه هو أن تنفجر القنبلة فتدمر مكان وتزهق عدد محدود من الأرواح..أما اللعب بالكلمات فقد يدمر جماعة بل وأمم فيسبب لها الشقاء فى الدنيا والآخرة..
عندما تقول فى اللغة العربية أنا خلق الله فكيف يكون خلق الله مخلوقا؟
فإنك تسأل سؤال عجيب تريد أن تغالط به من يقرأ أسئلتك ..لأن الصفة فى اللغة إذا كانت مدحا فإنها تنسب للأعلى مقاما..وإن كانت نقصا فإنها تنسب للأقل مقاما..
فأنت خلق مما خلقه الله ولست أنت قدرة الله فى الخلق..بل نتيجة تلك القدرة..فكلمة أزلى هنا تعود على الله وليس عليك يا مخلوق..
فأنا خلق الله أى خلق مما خلقه الله..فتصبح صفة المخلوق منسوبة لى لا القدرة على الخلق..وقدرة الله على الخلق منسوبه له وليس لك..فعندما تسألنى (لكأنك تقول إن خلق الله ليس أزلياً)فإن الأزلى تصف الله وغير أزلى تصفك أنت فلا تتلاعب بالكلمات وأتق الله فينا وفى نفسك..
أنت تتكلم مع الناس..فأنت متكلم ..فإذا كلمتنى بخصوص موضوع ما خاص بيننا فإن ذلك يظل كلامك وغير منفصل عنك..فإذا كتبت مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع فإن ذلك كلامك تخاطبنى به عبر الكلمات التى ستقرأها عيوننا وتترجمها إلى أصوات فى مخيلتنا..فإذا أمليتنى كلاما لأكتبه فى ورقة..فرغم أننى قمت بكتابة الكلمات بيدى وبقلمى وفى كراستى وحتى لو قمت بقرائتها بصوت مسموع فإنها ستظل كلماتك ولا تنفصل عنك..فلا أستطيع أن أقول ..لا الكلام الذى أملانى إياه د. أبو المكارم ليس كلامه بل هو الدليل والآيه والبرهان على أن د.أبو المكارم متكلم..لو قلت ذلك لمن حولى فقد يظنون بى الظنون..
فكلامك هو كلامك فى أية وقت وأية مناسبة..هذا وأنت مخلوق فانى..فما بالك برب العزة الواحد الأحد..كيف تريد أن تفصل القرآن عن كلامه وتقول إنه مخلوق لأنه كذا أو كيت؟أليس هو كلام قد تكلم الله به؟
فالقرآن والإنجيل والتوراة وصحف إبراهيم وكل ما تكلم به الله كلام الله الذى هو صفة من صفاته الأزلية..
ولكن نجد من يتجرأون فيصفون القرآن ويسمونه بغير ما سماه به الله أو سماه به رسوله..وهذا ما يسمونه (البدعة)..بأن نحدث فى الدين ما ليس فيه..وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة فى النار..



> بعد حادثة الاختلاف في خلق القرآن قامت الدنيا على المعتزلة وتم تنحيتهم عن الساحة, واحتل أهل الجمود القيادة, فوضعوا القواعد التي تمنع إعمال العقل والمنطق وتم الافتراء على المعتزلة ونسب آراء لا يقول بها إلا ساذج أو أبله, والآن فمن خلال قناعتي بمنهجهم أستطيع أن أكذب كثيرأً مما ينسب إليهم وأستطيع بفضل الله أن أذكر ما أتوقع أنه رأيهم, وسأرد على ما قيل فيهم نقطة نقطة:.


هذه هى جرة القلم التى كنت تتحدث عنها؟والتى تقول بأنك بواسطتها تبين الحق من الباطل وتمحق خصومك وتضعهم فى حجمهم الطبيعى؟!!!!!!!
أنا غير متعجب من كلامك لأن منهجك فى الإعتماد على العقل ولا شيء غير العقل هو ما يوقع بك فى هذه الأخطاء..
فأنت بجرة قلم وبإعتمادك على عقلك نفيت عن المعتزلة ما قالوه بأنفسهم..لمجرد أن تدافع عنهم..رغم أن أقوالهم مثبتة فى كتبهم..هذا الخطأ لا يقع فيه أى باحث ولا أية داعية..لأنك عندما تبحث عن شيء ما لتحكم على مدى صحته من عدمها..فلا يجوز لك أن تصدر الحكم من عقلك قبل أن تتأكد من كل الحقائق والملابسات حول هذا الموضوع..
هل تعاطفك مع دعوة المعتزلة لإعلاء العقل هى التى دفعتك لذلك؟هل هواك هو ما دفعك لذلك؟
ثم إتهمت بجرة قلمك تلك علماء السنة والجماعة بأنهم يفترون على المعتزلة بما لم يقولوه..وأنهم سذج وبلهاء يضعون قواعد جامدة تحد من العقل والمنطق..
وبهذا أنت قد أخطأت كثيرا ..لأنك نفيت عن المعتزلة ما قالوا به فى مراجعهم وكتبهم..وإفتريت على علماء السنة والجماعة بما ليس فيهم..
وأهملت أبسط قواعد التحقق من الشيء قبل الحكم عليه..وجعلت عاطفتك تتغلب على عقلك الذى تنادى به كمرجع فأسأت إستعماله..وأى إنسان لا يستطيع كبح عاطفته وإستخدام عقله إستخداما مناسبا فإن جرة قلمه لا تختلف كثيرا عن غطيان كازوزة حسن ملك العالم..والتى يراها نياشين مرصعة حسبما هداه عقله..



> 1- إن صفات الله هي ذاته ولا يمكن التفرقة بين الله وصفاته هذا أمر منطقي.


العجيب أنك تفعل ..وتفرق بين القرآن وكلام الله..ثم تقول بأننى أتلاعب بالتعريفات..رغم أننى لم أضع تعريفات وأنت ملأت المناقشة بتعريفات غريبة ومغلوطة حول أشياء متعارف عليها..



> - مرتكب الكبيرة مسلم يصلى عليه ويدفن في مقابر المسلمين, وليس من شأن البشر أن يحددوا من يدخل النار أو من يخلد فيها, والقضية لا علاقة لها بالفقه والعلم والاجتهاد, فهذه الأمور تعني بما يجب عمله في الدنيا لينصلح أمر المسلم في اعتقاده وعمله, ولكن من أين لأحد العلم فيمن ارتكب كبيرة, وهل يتساوى مرتكبوا الكبائر ويوضعوا في سلة واحدة؟


هذا الكلام هو ما يقوله لك عقلك..أما ما قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى لا ينطق عن الهوى فيرجع إليه الفقهاء فيعملوا فيه عقولهم عن علم لا عن هوى ..ويمكنهم أن يجيبوا بسهولة عن هذا السؤال بإستخدام الدليل من القرآن أو السنة..
وهذا ما أقول به..أن العقل يعمل فى ضوء النص لا فى ظلام الهوى والجهل..



> 3- العبد مسئول عن أفعاله لأنه فعلها بإرادته, وإرادته هي التي خلقها الله فيه, ويمكنه بها فعل الأشياء وعدم فعلها.


صحيح ..وفرق كبير بين المسئول عن أفعاله وعن من يخلق أفعاله الإختيارية بنفسه كما قال المعتزلة..



> - القرآن مخلوق لأنه آيات أنزلها الله بواسطة جبريل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.


قاعدة خاطئة نتيجتها مضللة..فلا يمكن بقولك أن القرآن آيات أنزلها الله بواسطة جبريل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم..أن تنقى عن القرآن أنه كلام الله وأنه مما تكلم به الله..ولا أساس لهذه القاعدة فى الدين ولا حتى من عقل أو منطق أو فطرة..



> ورؤية الله يوم القيامة ثابتة في القرآن وليست بأحاديث يمكن التشكيك فيها.


إستوقفتنى صياغة جملة(أحاديث يمكن التشكيك فيها)..
فلو قلت أحاديث يمكن أن نتأكد من صحتها قبل أن نأخذ بها لما لفتت الجملة نظرى..لأنك قدمت الشك..
هكذا بدا لى..فما هو مقياسك للأحاديث الصحيحة..عقلك المجرد؟أم منهج معين؟أم ماذا؟



> هذا هو الكلام الذي لا يمكن أن يقول غيره المعتزلة.
> إذا كان لديك أي قول ينسبونه للمعتزلة ولم تجده يوافق عقلك ومنطقك وفطرتك فاذكره لي وساخبرك بما يجب أن يكون كلام المعتزلة ورأيهم.
> .


عقلك لا حاجة لى به..فلدى عقلى الذى إذا أراد أن يتأكد من قول منسوب للمعتزلة يحثنى أن أقرأ كتبهم لأتأكد..
لا أن أصدر حكم (هميونى)..



> أين تضع العقل وأين تقلص دوره, مع تعريف العقل الذي تتحدث عنه, هل لو حكم عقلك ببطلان دين ستقبل حكم عقلك أم تلغيه وتقبل الدين؟..
> .


العقل هو ما يستخدم للبحث عن الحقيقة..
والبحث عن الحقيقة يستلزم جهد وعلم وتحصيل..تلزمنى  أن أكون متواضع عندما أطلب العلم..تلزمنى  أن أكون متواضعا  ومتيقنا عندما أدلى بمعلومة..تلزمنى  أن أكون خاضعا لأوامر الله..تلزمنى أن أتحلى بالأخلاق بالمعنى الدينى لا يالمعنى المادى..ولا أجد أفضل من كلمات د.مصطفى محمود فى كتابه(علم نفسى قرآنى جديد)
يقول<<الأخلاق بالمعنى المادى الواقعى هى أن تشبع رغباتك بما لا يتعارض مع حق الأخرين فى إشباع رغباتهم هم أيضا..فهى مفهوم مادى إجتماعى بالدرجة الأولى وهدفها حسن توزيع اللذات..
أما الأخلاق بالمعنى الدينى- فهى بالعكس-أن تقمع رغباتك وتخضع نفسك وتخالف هواك وتحكم شهواتك لتتحقق برتبتك ومنزلتك العظيمة كخليفة عن الله ووارث للكون المسخر من أجلك>>
لله در هذا الرجل..أرأيت كيف يمكن أن يجعلنا نحلق إلى سماء الفكر..فرق كبير بين ذلك التحليق الجميل وبين التعثر فى وحل حفر ومستنقعات السفطسة مغلوطة المنطق..

----------


## KANE2008

> هل تعاطفك مع دعوة المعتزلة لإعلاء العقل هى التى دفعتك لذلك؟هل هواك هو ما دفعك لذلك؟


وانت ناسى يا استاذ احمد انه قال ان هواه يتوافق مع عقله وهما يمثلان  مرجعيته  :: 
يعنى كل ما يمليه عليه هواه فهو حق متبع ههههههههههههههههههه


{وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ *وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ* إِن تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَث ذَّلِكَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} (176) سورة الأعراف

{فَإِن لَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءهُمْ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِّنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (50) سورة القصص

{أَفَرَأَيْتَ *مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً* فَمَن يَهْدِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ} (23) سورة الجاثية

اللهم اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعمت عليه غير المغضوب عليه ولا الضالين 
لى عوده باذن الله

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

إلى هنا لا أستطيع الاستمرار, فأنا أقدم براهيني وأدلتي لتعرض على العقول والمنطق والفطرة, فإذا لم تقابل في غيري عقله ومنطقه وفطرته فمن الخطأ أن أقدمها لشيء آخر فيه.
أشكرك على حسن خلقك وتركيزك في التحاور داخل إطار المناقشة, ولكن الله خلق لي عقل ومنطق وفطرة أفكر بها, وخلق لك ما تفكر به, فالله يحكم بيننا يوم القيامة فيما اختلفنا فيه, ولعل رحمته تسعني وتسعك رغم ما بيننا من تناقض في الرأي.

----------


## KANE2008

> إلى هنا لا أستطيع الاستمرار, فأنا أقدم براهيني وأدلتي لتعرض على العقول والمنطق والفطرة, فإذا لم تقابل في غيري عقله ومنطقه وفطرته فمن الخطأ أن أقدمها لشيء آخر فيه.


بركاااتك يا راسبوتين  :: 
كالعاده وكسنه الله فى الكون تنهار الاكاذيب امام الحقائق ويخزى الله اهل الباطل وينصر اهل الحق
جاء الحق وزهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقا
واستعير جمله اخى الفيشاوى
انت افلست يا ولدى  :: 
وكلنا يعلم وحتى انت ايها المماطل المدعى وصاحب الجهل الاكبر كديدن المعتزله
ان اخى احمد ناصر قد نصره الله عليك (باستخدام سلاحك الذى لا يقهر  ::  ) المنطق والمرجعيه
بل وتفوق عليك حتى افلست جميع حججك وسد عليك كل منفذ واخنس افكارك البلهاء
حقيقى بارك الله فيك اخى احمد ناصر وجعل صبرك ومجهودك فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله  :f: 
يثبت الله الذين امنوا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره
ربنا يثبتك على الخير اخى احمد ويثبت قلوبنا على الايمان به وبكتابه وبانبيائه ورسله عليهم وعلى نبينا المصطفى الصلاه والسلام




> ولعل رحمته تسعني وتسعك رغم ما بيننا من تناقض في الرأي.


{وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللّهُ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ} (71) سورة التوبة

{قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ} (47) سورة هود

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أنا خلق الله(أو قل إنني خلق غير الله وأن غيره قد خلقني), والله قد خلقني, فكيف يكون خلق الله مخلوقاً؟ أليس خلق الله للكون والمخلوقات أزلي, إذن فأنا لست مخلوقاً, وإلا لكأنك تقول إن خلق الله ليس أزلياً, هل أقنعتك؟.هل أنا صفة الله في الخلق أم آية الله في قدرته على الخلق,فإذا قلت لي إنني مخلوق قلت لك: وهل خلق الله ليس أزلياً, أم أنني لست خلق الله ?.



 
لأنك تعتمد على وهمِ حواسِك يأتي لك عقلُك بالوهم ..
أما قلتُ لك أن تقرأَ في علومِ البيان والعلومِ الكيميائيةِ والفيزيقيةِ ............الخ
إن وهمَ حواسِك يضعك في إشكاليةٍ مع علم البيان - الذي لاتعرفه جيداً -
ومن ثم تُخطئ في الصياغةِ وتصل إلى الكثير من المعاني غير اليقينية
وهمُ حواسِك جعلك تضع الله تحت الميكروسكوب - معاذ الله - مع أن الله لاتحيطُ به الحواس .. 
هذا لأنك لاتعرف الفرق فيما بين الصفة والحال ومن ثم تقيم على الله زمنك وتضع الأشياء تحت الميكروسكوب 
وتحكم عليها كونها صُور ..
 لأن حواسك لاتملك غير ذلك ..
وهمُ حواسِك وعقلِك الناسخ لهذا الوهمِ يجعلك تأتي بالله - معاذ الله - وبصفاتِه وبالقرآن وبكُلِّّ الكون
على أنها هذه الصُور .. 
مرجعيتُك لاتعرفُ غيرَ الصُور .. 
وأنت لاتعلم  - لجهلك بالعلوم الطبيعية - أن المادةَ لها انعكاساتها الباطنية وأنها تتحرك من الباطن إلى الظاهر والعكس 
وأنها تتحرك من كونها هذا الجوهر المعنوي - صفة - إلى كونها هذه الصور - حال -

إقرأ في علوم الأوبتكس كي تعرف وهم الحواس ..


هل تعرف الفرق بين الصفةِ والحالِ يارجل ؟

علَّك لاتعرف سوى التعريف الأكاديميي البسييط ..


هل تعرف أن الكلامَ مُفردةً من مُفردات التواصل ؟
 من المُؤكد أنك تعرف ..
ولكن هل تعرف أن الكلام يأتي على المعنى - صفةً - وعلى اللفظ - حالاً - 
إن الكلامَ ليس فقط - كما علموك أكاديمياً - هو تلك الحروف الناسخة لتلك الأصواتِ الناتجةِ عن اهتزازاتِ الأحبالِ الصوتيةِ فهذا هو تعريف حال الكلامِ - وهمُ الحواس - أما الكلام كونه هذه الصفة فأنت لاتعرفه ..
وهكذا تتحدث عن أشياءٍ كثيرةٍ لاتعرف حيثياتها ..
  ..وتأتي بها تحت ميكروسكوب حواسِك التي لاتستطيعُ أن تتعامل مع الأشياءِ غير كونها هذه الصور ..

إقرأ في علمِ البيانِ جيداً كي تعرفَ ماهو الكلام ..
وأقم الملاحظةَ بالإلهامِ والإستلهامِ كي تخرجَ من دائرةِ ببغائيةِ الحواسِ ..

لي عودة ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> إلى هنا لا أستطيع الاستمرار, فأنا أقدم براهيني وأدلتي لتعرض على العقول والمنطق والفطرة, فإذا لم تقابل في غيري عقله ومنطقه وفطرته فمن الخطأ أن أقدمها لشيء آخر فيه.
> أشكرك على حسن خلقك وتركيزك في التحاور داخل إطار المناقشة, ولكن الله خلق لي عقل ومنطق وفطرة أفكر بها, وخلق لك ما تفكر به, فالله يحكم بيننا يوم القيامة فيما اختلفنا فيه, ولعل رحمته تسعني وتسعك رغم ما بيننا من تناقض في الرأي.



أشكرك بدورى على أنك أتحت لى هذه الفرصة وهى الأولى من نوعها فى حياتى فى هذا المنحى..
كان همى الأول أن أبين للأعضاء الصغار السن عدم الإنخداع ببعض الدعوات التى تريد تحييد الدين عن الحياة..
وكنت أتمنى أن أقنعك ولكن ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه..ربما كان إختلاف المنهج العقلى لدى كل منا هو السبب..وربما أثرت فيه عوامل أخرى..
مثلما حدث فى موضوعك هل الحب يولد القهر فى قاعة المناقشات..والتى كتبت فيها عن بعض الأشخاص وكيفية تصرفهم المعكوس حيال معاملة الناس لهم..فذكرت لك حديث كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته..وأن بعد أبطال قصتك عن المنهج الدينى هو ما أدى بهم إلى تلك النتيجة..فرددت على قائلا




> الأخ /أحمد: لو اتبع هؤلاء وأولئك منهج الله وسنة نبية لما حدث الانحراف, ولكن الانحراف موجود والموضوع يبحث في التفكير عن سبب حدوثه.
> .



فرغم أننى ذكرت سبب حدوث  الإنحراف ..وأن المنهج الدينى وجد لكى يعالج تلك الإنحرافات .. فإنك أخذت تبحث عن سبب حدوث الإنحراف وكأننى لم أقل شيئا..
فيمكن أحيانا أن يرى  الشخص الشيء أمامه ولا يكون بينه وبين هذا الشيء غير خطوة واحدة..وبدلا من التقدم تلك الخطوة للأمساك به..يحيد ليبحث عنه فى أماكن أخرى..
كان عتابى على شخصك فى نقاط معينة وهى:
1- مخالفة قوانين المنتدى التى تشترط  عدم عرض ما يخالف أهل السنة الجماعة..
2-الإصرار على الإستمرار فى تلك المخالفة رغم أننى بينت لك ذلك  الشرط فى مداخلة صريحة..
3-دفاعك عن المعتزلة بنفيك أقوالهم المثبتة فى كتبهم..
4-هجومك على علماء أهل السنة والجماعة بإتهامك لهم بما ليس فيهم..دون إرفاق الدليل على صحة هذا الإتهام..ومنهم من أضاء الدنيا علما وبحثا مبنى على الجهد الشاق والنية الخالصة..
كانت هذه هى مآخذى على شخصك والذى لا يمكن أن أجرؤ وأظن فى نفسى تفوقا عليه عند الله..فالله أعلم بخلقه وهو اللطيف الخبير..ولأننى إنسان فأعرف بأننى لست خاليا من العيوب فالكمال لله وحده..
أما عن إنتقادى لمنهجك ومنطقك فى التفكير فليس فيه أى قدح لشخصك..فكل ما يطرح فى المنتدى يخرج عن ملكية صاحبه ويصبح من حق أى عضو أن ينتقده دون مخالفة شروط الإنضمام للمنتدى..
وسأفصل ذلك الإنتقاد لمنهجك  ومنهج كل دعاة العقل  فى مشاركات تالية دون أن أمس شخصك الكريم بأى سوء..
مستعملا المنطق الذى أراه صحيحا..ولكل عضو عقل فيمكنه التمييز به..
أتمنى لك الخير كما أتمناه لنفسى..ولا تنسانى من صالح دعائك..
ورحمة الله واسعة..فالحمد لله رب العالمين
والسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## يجعله عامر

هل تريد أن تهرب من فخ دعاة العقل؟
لا -حسب فهمي .. فالعقل منحة ربانية ، من كفر بها حُرم الخير كله .. ومن آمن بها نجا وعُصم .
المشكلة تكمن في فهمنا لمن يستخدم العقل ، من خلال الاطلاع على نماذج بعينها هي ما تطفو على السطح .. أما الباحث المدقق فسيعرف أنه لولا العقل وأربابه ومن علوا من شأنه لاغتيل الإسلام في مهده .. 
عزيزي ناصر من دافع عن إسلامك حين كانت تخاصمه كل الملل والتيارات والمذاهب في بداية عصور الإسلام ؟
هناك فرقة عزيزي تسمى المعتزلة لولاها لكان يوحنا الدمشقي وأتباعه بالميارات اليوم ، لكن بجهودهم صار هناك "إسلام عقلاني" وتراث لا نزال نعتز به ، بل وتخصص لأجله منح دراسية تمتد بالأعوام في بلاد "الغرب" وليس العرب ، يكفيك أن تعلم أن "جوزيف فان إس" وهو مستشرق ألماني صرف عمره كاملاً -أطال الله له فيما بقى- في دراسة النص العقلي الإسلامي ، ويكفيك أن تعلم أن كليات وأقسام كثيرة في أرقى جامعات العالم تهتم بدرس التراث العقلي للإسلام ، لولا العقل عزيزي ما كان لك من علم يسمى "البلاغة" ولا غيره من العلوم ، رواد العلم الإسلامي "معتزلة" عزيزي ، وتلامذتهم الأشاعرة لولا تلمذتهم ما كان لك للآن "تفسير للقران".. فلا ينبغي أن ننظر في فعال قوم ، لنبتر جهود أمة ..
بصرت بنور ربك ، وهُديت الطريق الذي يحبه ، وكُفيت خلط العامة.

----------


## fishawy

> هل تريد أن تهرب من فخ دعاة العقل؟
> لا -حسب فهمي .. فالعقل منحة ربانية ، من كفر بها حُرم الخير كله .. ومن آمن بها نجا وعُصم .
> المشكلة تكمن في فهمنا لمن يستخدم العقل ، من خلال الاطلاع على نماذج بعينها هي ما تطفو على السطح .. أما الباحث المدقق فسيعرف أنه لولا العقل وأربابه ومن علوا من شأنه لاغتيل الإسلام في مهده .. 
> عزيزي ناصر من دافع عن إسلامك حين كانت تخاصمه كل الملل والتيارات والمذاهب في بداية عصور الإسلام ؟
> هناك فرقة عزيزي تسمى المعتزلة لولاها لكان يوحنا الدمشقي وأتباعه بالميارات اليوم ، لكن بجهودهم صار هناك "إسلام عقلاني" وتراث لا نزال نعتز به ، بل وتخصص لأجله منح دراسية تمتد بالأعوام في بلاد "الغرب" وليس العرب ، يكفيك أن تعلم أن "جوزيف فان إس" وهو مستشرق ألماني صرف عمره كاملاً -أطال الله له فيما بقى- في دراسة النص العقلي الإسلامي ، ويكفيك أن تعلم أن كليات وأقسام كثيرة في أرقى جامعات العالم تهتم بدرس التراث العقلي للإسلام ، لولا العقل عزيزي ما كان لك من علم يسمى "البلاغة" ولا غيره من العلوم ، رواد العلم الإسلامي "معتزلة" عزيزي ، وتلامذتهم الأشاعرة لولا تلمذتهم ما كان لك للآن "تفسير للقران".. فلا ينبغي أن ننظر في فعال قوم ، لنبتر جهود أمة ..
> بصرت بنور ربك ، وهُديت الطريق الذي يحبه ، وكُفيت خلط العامة.


 
الأستاذ ساكن عزبة القرود
موش ناقصاك
أتعجب من هجوم المعتزلة واللادينيين وأصحاب كل فكر منحرف على المنتدى بشدة فيبدو أنهم قد فتحت لهم أبواب الأقفاص فهربوا فهم يسكنون بعزبة القرود كما وضح سفيرهم.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هل تريد أن تهرب من فخ دعاة العقل؟
> لا -حسب فهمي .. فالعقل منحة ربانية ، من كفر بها حُرم الخير كله .. ومن آمن بها نجا وعُصم .
> المشكلة تكمن في فهمنا لمن يستخدم العقل ، من خلال الاطلاع على نماذج بعينها هي ما تطفو على السطح .. أما الباحث المدقق فسيعرف أنه لولا العقل وأربابه ومن علوا من شأنه لاغتيل الإسلام في مهده .. 
> عزيزي ناصر من دافع عن إسلامك حين كانت تخاصمه كل الملل والتيارات والمذاهب في بداية عصور الإسلام ؟
> هناك فرقة عزيزي تسمى المعتزلة لولاها لكان يوحنا الدمشقي وأتباعه بالميارات اليوم ، لكن بجهودهم صار هناك "إسلام عقلاني" وتراث لا نزال نعتز به ، بل وتخصص لأجله منح دراسية تمتد بالأعوام في بلاد "الغرب" وليس العرب ، يكفيك أن تعلم أن "جوزيف فان إس" وهو مستشرق ألماني صرف عمره كاملاً -أطال الله له فيما بقى- في دراسة النص العقلي الإسلامي ، ويكفيك أن تعلم أن كليات وأقسام كثيرة في أرقى جامعات العالم تهتم بدرس التراث العقلي للإسلام ، لولا العقل عزيزي ما كان لك من علم يسمى "البلاغة" ولا غيره من العلوم ، رواد العلم الإسلامي "معتزلة" عزيزي ، وتلامذتهم الأشاعرة لولا تلمذتهم ما كان لك للآن "تفسير للقران".. فلا ينبغي أن ننظر في فعال قوم ، لنبتر جهود أمة ..
> بصرت بنور ربك ، وهُديت الطريق الذي يحبه ، وكُفيت خلط العامة.



أخى العزبز..يجعله عامر..عمر الله قلبك بالإيمان وعقلك بفهم دينه..أطلب منك بود أن تعود لتقرأ موضوعى بهدوء..فهو ليس موجها ضد العقل..ولكنه موجه ضد من يقول بسمو العقل على النص..راجع العنوان  ونصفه الآخر(إعقلها وتوكل)وراجع ما كتب فى متن الموضوع وفى المشاركات الموجودة به ..
أية جهود عقلية تصب فى مصلحة الدفاع عن الدين فهى جهود محمودة قال ذلك علماء من أهل السنة والجماعة قبل أن أقول به..أما الفلسفات التى تدخل على الدين ماليس فيه..فقد رد عليه علماء السنة والجماعة ردا مفحما بإستخدام العقل والمنطق فى ضوء النصوص..موضوعى ليس موجه فى الأساس ضد المعتزلة ولكن فى مناقشتى مع د.أبو المكارم(الكلام جاب بعضه)..
المنتدى لا يمنع إنضمام من هم من غير المسلمين أو من غير أهل السنة والجماعة ..لكنه يشترط عدم طرح ما يخالفهم فقط..
هذا للعلم ولإبراء ذمتى..إقرأ الموضوع منذ بدايته وأنظر بعدها فيما يمكن أن تناقشنى فيه..وأنت على الرحب والسعة..

----------


## يجعله عامر

عزيزي أحمد ناصر
أشكر لك سعة صدرك ، وتفريقك هذا بين تيارين ، يحلو لآخرين أن يجمعوا بينهم دون انتباه إلى الفارق ..
وللعلم عزيزي لستُ متحزبًا لفئة بعينها ، وإن ما كتبت كتبته لوجه الحق ليس إلا ، كما تعلم عزيزي النص هو الأساس حتى عند "المعتزلة" فمنه كان منطلقهم ، ولأجله كان عمادهم العقل ، والفارق بينهم وبين تيار أهل السنة "الذي سمي فيما بعد بأهل السنة والجماعة سواءً الحنابلة أو الأشاعرة أو الماتريدية"أنهم يلتمسون مؤيدًا وشاهدًا للنص من العقل ، فخطابهم بالأساس كان لمن لا يؤمن بالنص الذي نؤمن به نحن المسلمين .. وللأسف لم تثوّر مقولاتهم التي كانت بالأمس يتسع لها الصدر ، ويتبناها الأمير قبل الخفير .. رحم الله زمن الإخلاص .
قرأت عزيزي مساهمتك الأساسية وجزءًا من المشاركات ، أشكر لك تنبيهي على معاودة قراءة المتن .
ودًّا ومحبة.

----------


## يجعله عامر

> [font=arial][size=5]الأستاذ ساكن عزبة القرود أتعجب من هجوم المعتزلة واللادينيين وأصحاب كل فكر منحرف على المنتدى بشدة فيبدو أنهم قد فتحت لهم أبواب الأقفاص فهربوا فهم يسكنون بعزبة القرود كما وضح سفيرهم.


للأخ صاحب الرد أعلاه ، هناك فارق عزيزي بين الكلمات المكتوبة من قبل المشارك الذي قفزت على شخصه ، وبينه ، فأولى أن تتقاطع مع ما كتبه ، لا أن تتحاور وتتنابذ هكذا.. خُلق المُسلم عزيزي لا ينبغي أن يكون على هذه الصورة ..
هداك ربك غاية تحبها وجمّل منطقك وزينك بحلم كحلم نبيه.

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ/ يجعله عامر
أخيراً وجدت أحداً يوافقني, هل سأجد مثلك الكثير؟. وهل تتحمل مثلما يجب أن يتحمل أهل الحق؟.تذكرني بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أخبرنا فيه أن النبي يبعث ومعه الرجل والرجلان, وأن آخر معه الرهط, وفيهم من يبعث وليس معه أحد, هل يسعدك أن تكون من هذه القلة؟.أما الأذى والتطاول فهي من سنة الله في خلقه ولكنني لا أتذكر هل يستخدمها أهل الحق أم أهل الباطل؟.

----------


## Rasputin

who let's apes out ?

----------


## fishawy

> أما الأذى والتطاول فهي من سنة الله في خلقه ولكنني لا أتذكر هل يستخدمها أهل الحق أم أهل الباطل؟.




أما وقد انتهى الحوار, فلقد سمحت لنفسي بالمشاركة فإني لم أشأ أن أشتت أفكار الأخ الفاضل أحمد ناصر.

يقول الإمام النووي في شرحه على مسلم بجواز سب المتعصب لباطل.وأنت يا أبا المكارم وهو عندي من أهل الباطل لأنكما من المعتزلة وهي فرقة تخالف أهل السنة والجماعة.

لهذا ذكرت في مشاركتي أعلاه موضوع القرود مع أن الرجل نسب نفسه (كنوع من السخرية) لعزبة القرود سكناً, فهو فتح الباب لغيره ليسخر منه, فليس قولي إذن من الأذى والتطاول.

أما عن قولك من يستخدم الأذى والتطاول هل هم أهل الحق أم أهل الباطل, فهذا يتبع الموقف فقد يستخدمه أهل الحق وقد يستخدمه أهل الباطل والمسألة ليست قاصرة على أهل الباطل فقط كدعواك, 

ودعني أذكر لك بعض ما يحضرني في هذا من أقوال أهل الحق, لعلك تعلمه إن كنت لا تعلمه:

1- قال الإمام أحمد  عن الكرابيسي: كذب هتكه الله الخبيث (وذلك في مسألة لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق).

2- وأيضاً قال الإمام أحمد عندما نُقِلَ له قول عن أبي ثور لا يتفق مع الدليل قال: أبو ثور كاسمه.

3- ونقل وحشي قاتل عم النبي حمزة في قصة قتله ما قاله حمزة, يقول : إذ تقدمني إليه سباع بن عبد العزى فلما رآه حمزة رحمة الله عليه قال: ها يا ابن مقطعة البظور قال: ثم ضربه فوالله ما أخطأ رأسه.

4- ثم أخيراً ولعلها هي الأشد, قول أبي بكر الصديق لعروة حينما قال :إني والله لا أرى وجوهاً، وإني لأرى أوشاباً من الناس خليقاً أن يفروا ويدعوك، فقال له أبو بكر: أمصص بظر اللات، أنحن نفر عنه وندعه؟ 

وأنا كما قدمت لم أسب الرجل بل ذكرت ما كتبته يده في تعريفه بنفسه.

هل يكفيك هذا أم أزيدك؟

----------


## fishawy

تعقيب آخر 



> أخيراً وجدت أحداً يوافقني, هل سأجد مثلك الكثير؟....... أن النبي يبعث ومعه الرجل والرجلان, وأن آخر معه الرهط, وفيهم من يبعث وليس معه أحد, هل يسعدك أن تكون من هذه القلة؟


 
 فهل أنت نبي؟ وهل ستتبعك قلة؟ 

ثم إن كان المتواجدون بهذا المنتدى من أهل الباطل كدعواك فما بقاؤك هنا؟

لماذا لا تحمل عصاك وترحل لمنتدى آخر تجد به أهل حقك المزعوم؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

وجاهلٍ يَدَّعِي العلــمِ فلسفــــةً 
قد راحَ يكفرُ بالرحمنِ تقليدا
وقال أعـرفُ معقولاً فقلتُ له 
عَنَيْتَ نفسَـكَ معقولاً ومعقوداً
من أينَ أنتَ وهذا لشيءُ تذكرهُ 
أراكَ تقرعُ باباً عنك مسدودا
فقال: إن كلامي لستَ تفهمُهُ 
فقلْتُ: لستُ سليمانَ بن داوودا

أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر  :f: 
رغم كل ماأمر به من محن وإختبارات وجدت نفسي هنا !!!
شدني الحنين لصحبتكم صبراً على البلاء .

ببداية موضوعك قيدت يداي بحب وحكمة لأترك لك المجال ولم يبهت الذي كفر حتى الآن ، وأرى أنك أضعت الكثير من وقتك وتحملت الكثير من الصبر والبلاء .

فهل لي الآن أخي الحبيب أن تطلق يداي لأفتك بهم بطريقتي والتي قد تكون خاطئة هى الأخرى ... 
يعلم الله بما خفي ...
قد أحتاج يراع  :f:  بجانبي وأتمنى أن يهتم بمن ينجو أو من يستطيع خداعي ...

هل سمحت لي أخي الحبيب فقد فعلت كل ماهو عليك ...
أما هذا الذي يسمي نفسه يجعله عامر فقد تقابلنا من قبل ولكنه وضع الموضوع بقاعة لقاءات في حب الله ثم هرب كالجرذان وكان قد أتي بموضوعه من منتدى اللادنيين (يراع على علم بذلك) ولم يرد أحد هناك فأحضره إلى هنا للتجربة وأندهش أن يأتي هذه المرة بثوب الحكمة والتواضع متخيلاً أن أحداً لايعرفه ..
ولم تخطئ فراسة اخي العزيز فيشاوي  :f:  في تقييمه رغم عدم علمه به ...
أنتظر الإذن منك أخي الحبيب فإنني بحاجة لأن أخرج الكثير من الغضب ...

----------


## يجعله عامر

عزيزي أبوالمكارم 
أشكرك لحسن ظنك بي ، أما عن الاتفاق والاشتراك في نتائج العقول بعد بحث ومراس ، فهذا شأن العقلاء الأحرار ، وهم كُثرٌ في كل عصر لكنهم غير مجتمعين ، بالنسبة لمصر"نا" كأنموذج ، كما تعلم عزيزي انسحب تخلفنا على كل شيء ، حتى أننا في حوارتنا ننسى عن أي شيء نتحدث وباعثنا في الحوار "مجرد دردشة ، وفشة خلق" .
أحسب أن صاحب المساهمة الأساسية "الزميل أ.ناصر" يحمل همًّا ، وإن اختلفت التوجهات ، لكنه من خلال جزء من الردود التي شهدت ميلادها هنا يعزف الإنسان عن الاشتراك في هكذا مهاترات .
أذكر مقولة لأبي بكر الرازي الطبيب عن أن فاقدي الحجج وصغار العقول إذا ما خاطبوا الغير لم يتورعوا عن الشتم ، فلا رادع أخلاقي يردعهم ، ولا لأوامر دين يمتثلوا.
وأحسب أن الرفاق هنا "طيبون جدا" بحيث إنهم لم يكتموا ما بدواخلهم وهبّوا يذبون عن معتقداتهم ، لهم العذر عزيزي ، وحق المسلم على المسلم التماس العذر له ، وحمل الكلام على تأويلات شتى بغية تبرئة ساحتهم ، فالأصل في الحوار الاحترام ..
بالنسبة لي شخصيًا يحزنني أن يتحدث أحدهم على هذه الصورة التهكمية والتي تحتوي على سباب صريح ، حتى أن رفيقًا في هذا الشريط ينتظر الإذن ليكمل شتائمه .. 
ونقول له عزيزي نحن أبعد من أن نهرب من أحد ، وإن كان لديك ما يستحق الإدراج هنا من نقاط للنقاش فأهلا بك وسنناقشك إلى أبعد حد تتصوره ، وحتى إن سببت لن نبادلك سبابًا ، فديدننا احترام الإنسان ؛ أما إن لم يكن لديك إلا الشتم ، ففي المنسوب إلى النبي محمد "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت" وأظنك تحترم كلام النبي. وقال هدايت :"الصمت درب من اللغة التي لا نفهمها "فثق عزيزي أنّا أكبر من تُرهات تعودت الأذن المصرية على سماعها .
فائق تقديري للإنسان الذي يحترم الإنسان.

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

إن الحق بين والباطل بين, ولو لم يجعل الله الحق بينا لكان من العبث حساب الناس على وقوعهم في الباطل.
إن منهج أهل الحق يقوم على قياس كل الأمور على المرجعية التي خلقها الله فيهم, وهي الفطرة والمنطق وغاية إعمار الكون, ولهذا فهم يتسمون بالمرونة والقدرة على التخلي والتحلي, التخلي عما كانوا عليه من خطأ, والتحلي بما قابلوه من صواب,حتى لو كان ذلك الدين الذي ورثوه أو الفكر أو القيم والمبادئ التي غرسها قومهم فيهم.أما أهل الباطل فيتسمون بالجمود والتشبث بما وجدوا عليه الآباء, وكل ما يفعلونه هو أن يقرروا أولاً أن ما هم عليه هو الحق الذي لا حق غيره,ويصبح كل الجهد موجه للدفاع عما هم عليه بالحق أو بالباطل, ووسيلتهم في ذلك اللعب بالألفاظ ودلالة الكلمات والأمثلة التي لا تقبل كقياس.
إن أهل الحق يطلبون من غيرهم الدليل المطابق للعقل والمنطق والفطرة ليتخلوا عما هم فيه, أما أهل الباطل فمبدأهم أن كل ما يؤدي لإثبات خطأ ما هم عليه فهو باطل لا يقبل ولا يعقل ولا يطابق المنطق.
أليس لليهود والنصارى والشيعة والبوذيين والهندوس أدلة وبراهين أطمأنوا من خلالها على صواب موقفهم, هل يفتقرون للدليل والبرهان عند جدالهم؟.
ألم يكن للخوارج أدلتهم المعتمدة على القرآن والسنة وقد كانوا يتميزون بالورع والحرص على الجنة والخوف من النار, حتى وصفوا في الحديث أن أحدكم ليحقر صلاته إلى صلاتهم, ولكن ضلالهم أنهم نبذوا المرجعية التي تجعلهم من أهل الحق, وأخذوا بالنصوص يفهمونها دون أرضية من عقل وفطرة.
إن الله لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر, والكبر هو بطر الحق وغمط الناس, فأين الحق الذي الذي يحاسب الفرد على أساسه, إن لم يكن داخله فهو معذور, فخارج الفرد كل ألوان المواقف التي تزعم أنها الحق.فالله خلق في كل فرد المرجعية التي يفرق بها بين الحق والباطل, والتي على أساسها سيكون حسابه يوم القيامة.
إن أهل الحق يقفون على الحياد, فيحددوا صفة الدليل الذي إن قدم إليهم خضعوا له, أما أهل الباطل فيحددون صفة الموقف الذي إن وافقة الدليل فالدليل صحيح, وإن خالفه فالخطأ في الدليل!!.
لا أقول ذلك لأثبت أنني من أهل الحق, وأن غيري من أهل الباطل, بل لأضع قواعد تسري علي قبل أن تسري على غيري, ولتكون حجة علي قبل أن تكون حجة على غيري.

----------


## Eng-K

السادة الأفاضل 
تحية طيبة 
فمنذ دخولي على المنتدى ومتابعتي لهذه المناقشة لمدة أسبوع تقريبا نظرا لانشغالي
حتى وصلت لآخر مشاركة أخيرا
لا يسعني إلا أن أشكر د. أبو المكارم على عدة أمور:
الفكر الجديد الواضح
إقامة الحجج والبراهين
الصبر المفرط من المستهزئين والساخرين
وأسأل الله لك الثبات

أما باقي المشاركين أرجو منكم أن تراجعوا ما كتبه د.أبو المكارم وتقرؤوه جيدا قبل أي عصبية أو تمسك بالرأي وفكروا بالأمر مليا ولا تركنوا إلى السخرية والاستهزاء فهي ليست من شيم الرجال وأهل الحق

وشكرا

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

أشكرك أخي وقد سعدت بأن الله قد زادنا واحداً, أسأل الله لنا ولك الثبات على الحق, وانتظر ما ستناله نتيجة موقفك, فما زلنا قلة نادرة, ولكن واحداً من أهل الحق يزن في كفته كل  أهل الباطل.

----------


## fishawy

> ولكن واحداً من أهل الحق يزن في كفته كل أهل الباطل.




 وهل المعتزلة هم أهل الحق وأهل السنة والجماعة هم أهل الباطل؟
وعلى العموم هذا منتدى لأهل السنة والجماعة وليس منتدى للمعتزلة, وسواء كنت وحدك أو معك غيرك ممن استنفروا أنفسهم للإلتفاف حولك فليس لكم هنا مكان.

والعجيب أنك مازلت - رغم فشلك المزري في الرد على من حاورك - أنك على الحق. 

(أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ)

----------


## KANE2008

اظن الاسماء دى شفتها قبل كده فى منتدى اللادينيين العرب  :: 
على العموم لى عوده باذن الله عندما يسمح لنا اخى الحبيب احمد بالرد بما يليق على تلك الشرذمه من المضلين




> أليس لليهود والنصارى والشيعة والبوذيين والهندوس أدلة وبراهين أطمأنوا من خلالها على صواب موقفهم, هل يفتقرون للدليل والبرهان عند جدالهم؟.


يعنى انت بتعنى بقولك انهم على خطا ام على صواب ؟
وهل مرجعيتهم من الفطره والنفس والهوى (واللى بتفترض ثبوتهم عند كل البشر وصحتهم ايضا ) لم ترشدهم الى الدين الحق ؟ 
ام ان الاسلام فى وجهه نظر مجدد الدين ليس الدين الحق  :: 
ثانيا  ما الفرق بين عباده عزير والمسيح والحسين واخيرا البقر (الا تقر بان كل ذلك شرك بالله بالرغم من ان الله عز وجل خلق لهم فطره ونفس واخلاق ومثل علا فلم ترشدهم اليه  ::  )





> وأخذوا بالنصوص يفهمونها دون أرضية من عقل وفطرة.


وهوا النص الالهى فيه تحكيم للعقل ؟
يعنى انت عقلك ومرجعيتك البلهاء بتحطها فى موقع نديه مع كلام الله ؟
مادام انت مش مؤمن انه من عند الله او انه تعرض للنقص او التحريف او انه مخلوق

بتتعب نفسك وتفكيرك وعقلك ليه ؟ اكفر وريح نفسك وطمان قلبك ودماغك  :: 
وثانيا القرءان على رايك مخلوق يعنى ممكن فى يوم من الايام يموت هههههههههههه  :: 
 فازاى تقرا فى شىء ميت او تؤمن بيه او تنصاع لاوامره ونواهيه 




> إن نصوص الوحي الخاصة بالأحكام هي تطبيق لأصل وليست أصلاً في ذاتها,ولهذا فيمكن تعديلها بالزيادة او النقص أو تجميد العمل بها طبقاً للأصل(المرجعية الحاكمة:العقل والفطرة والغريزة وإعمار الكون).





> إن كل ما عدا الوحي لا يعد من الإسلام بل يكون من إضافات البشر بدءً من النبي(ص) إلى الصحابة والتابعين والعلماء والفقهاء والمجتهدين



تعطيل كامل للسنه المطهره  :: 
لانها من اضافه بشر ههههههههه الا وهوا سيدنا محمد خير خلق الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه
لا ورواه الاحاديث كمان لا يعتد بكلامهم  :: 
اى منطق واى عقل واى فطره فى كلامك ايه المدعى ؟
وانت تجهل كافه عشائر المسلمين وتتفرد لنفسك بمذهب المعتزله بالفهم الصحيح للدين
وايضا تدعى التجديد فى عقائد الدين وماهو الا تحريف وتخريف
والدال على ذلك الافك الذى تتحدث به فى مدونتك واللى بتضع فيه قواعد جديده للاسلام 
وكانك نبى مرسل ارسله الله للضالين من الامه ليصحح لهم الدين ويجدده 


حقيقى انت مختل وتحتاج لعلاج وباقولهالك  بصراحه والمرض النفسى مش عيب ابدا  :: 
يمكن ربنا حب انه يرحمك من سوء ادبك معاه ومع كتابه ومع رسوله الكريم وصحابته  ومع دينه القيم فجعل منك هذا الشىء الذى نراه ذو الفكر العجيب المتناقض
ورجاء تاخد بعضك انت وشلتك وتروحوا منتديات العلمانيين والملاحده واللادينيين
 وتقولوا هناك كل اللى تحبوه لانكم مش هاتلاقوا هناك اللى يعارضكم دا اولا
ثانيا هاتلاقوا موافقه كبيره جدا منهم وترحيب لان جل افكاركم وموضوعاتكم وهدفكم هوا الحرب على الاسلام واهل الدين الحق
لا سلام عليك ولا من على شاكلتك ولا رحمه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> السادة الأفاضل 
> تحية طيبة 
> فمنذ دخولي على المنتدى ومتابعتي لهذه المناقشة لمدة أسبوع تقريبا نظرا لانشغالي
> حتى وصلت لآخر مشاركة أخيرا
> لا يسعني إلا أن أشكر د. أبو المكارم على عدة أمور:
> الفكر الجديد الواضح
> إقامة الحجج والبراهين
> الصبر المفرط من المستهزئين والساخرين
> وأسأل الله لك الثبات
> ...


أول مشاركة  :BRAWA: 
مسرحية بايخه جداً على فكره ....
إحترم عقلية المتلقي 
أو كان عليك أن تهيم قليلاً بالمنتدى قبل أن تأتي إلى هنا .... ألعبها صح بقى ...
بس أى حاجة بالنسبة لي دلوقت هاتكون مسلية

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> عزيزي أبوالمكارم





> أشكرك لحسن ظنك بي ، أما عن الاتفاق والاشتراك في نتائج العقول بعد بحث ومراس ، فهذا شأن العقلاء الأحرار ، وهم كُثرٌ في كل عصر لكنهم غير مجتمعين ، بالنسبة لمصر"نا" كأنموذج ، كما تعلم عزيزي انسحب تخلفنا على كل شيء ، حتى أننا في حوارتنا ننسى عن أي شيء نتحدث وباعثنا في الحوار "مجرد دردشة ، وفشة خلق" .
> أحسب أن صاحب المساهمة الأساسية "الزميل أ.ناصر" يحمل همًّا ، وإن اختلفت التوجهات ، لكنه من خلال جزء من الردود التي شهدت ميلادها هنا يعزف الإنسان عن الاشتراك في هكذا مهاترات .
> أذكر مقولة لأبي بكر الرازي الطبيب عن أن فاقدي الحجج وصغار العقول إذا ما خاطبوا الغير لم يتورعوا عن الشتم ، فلا رادع أخلاقي يردعهم ، ولا لأوامر دين يمتثلوا.
> وأحسب أن الرفاق هنا "طيبون جدا" بحيث إنهم لم يكتموا ما بدواخلهم وهبّوا يذبون عن معتقداتهم ، لهم العذر عزيزي ، وحق المسلم على المسلم التماس العذر له ، وحمل الكلام على تأويلات شتى بغية تبرئة ساحتهم ، فالأصل في الحوار الاحترام ..
> بالنسبة لي شخصيًا يحزنني أن يتحدث أحدهم على هذه الصورة التهكمية والتي تحتوي على سباب صريح ، حتى أن رفيقًا في هذا الشريط ينتظر الإذن ليكمل شتائمه .. 
> ونقول له عزيزي نحن أبعد من أن نهرب من أحد ، وإن كان لديك ما يستحق الإدراج هنا من نقاط للنقاش فأهلا بك وسنناقشك إلى أبعد حد تتصوره ، وحتى إن سببت لن نبادلك سبابًا ، فديدننا احترام الإنسان ؛ أما إن لم يكن لديك إلا الشتم ، ففي المنسوب إلى النبي محمد "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت" وأظنك تحترم كلام النبي. وقال هدايت :"الصمت درب من اللغة التي لا نفهمها "فثق عزيزي أنّا أكبر من تُرهات تعودت الأذن المصرية على سماعها .
> فائق تقديري للإنسان الذي يحترم الإنسان.



ده إقتباس هأبقى أرد عليه على رواقه  :1: 
أصلي جاى المره دي أرد على كلمتين وبس ! 



> ونقول له عزيزي نحن أبعد من أن نهرب من أحد ، وإن كان لديك ما يستحق الإدراج هنا من نقاط للنقاش فأهلا بك وسنناقشك إلى أبعد حد تتصوره ، وحتى إن سببت لن نبادلك سبابًا ، فديدننا احترام الإنسان ؛ أما إن لم يكن لديك إلا الشتم ، ففي المنسوب إلى النبي محمد "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت" وأظنك تحترم كلام النبي. وقال هدايت :"الصمت درب من اللغة التي لا نفهمها "فثق عزيزي أنّا أكبر من تُرهات تعودت الأذن المصرية على سماعها .
> فائق تقديري للإنسان الذي يحترم الإنسان.





> 


مازلت أندهش لصيغة الجمع ومن أنتم ؟
هل أنتم مجموعة تكتبت بإسم واحد أم العكس ؟ 
ومايستحق الإدراج أدرجته بالمنتديات قبل أن تكون أنت هنا وتلك ستكون مشكلتك الأزلية معي لأنك ببساطة ليس لك هنا أى قيمة أو ثقل والحقيقة تقول أنك عضو تافه "آسف على التعبير" ولكنه يمثل الحقيقة والصراحة أو أنك مازلت حتى الآن بما قدمته هنا مجرد عضو جديد لم يقدم شيئ وهذا هو التعبير الآخر المسمى بالمجاملة ...
أما عن أبعد حد أتصوره وحدود عقلي قد لايكون هو ماتتصوره أنت ولست هنا للسباب (فقط للنقاش بصراحة مضاف إليها الفلسفة هذه المرة وفقاً للأحداث) 
حاول أن تجلعني بالنسبة لك (مقروء أو مُتَوّقع) ربما تكون لديك فرصة ...
ولاتحسب أن تلك الكلمات الخاصة بالمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ستشتت تفكيري بل ستصقله لأن النبي عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام علمنا الكثير غير الصمت ومن تلك العلوم كشف أمثالك أمثالكم ... 
مش عارف أنت واحد ولاأكتر أصلك بتتكلم بالجمع ..  
هل تعرف شيئ عن فراسة المؤمن أم أنك ستكتفي بإخبار الجميع هنا أنهم طيبون ... 
يظهر أنك أنت إللي غلبان ..
وده برضه مش حقيقي لأنك أقل من الغلبان ... 
ولو عرفت مين هو الغلبان الحقيقي تبقى بدأت تفهم 
سأعطيك لمحة ..
ستعرف بنهاية عمرك أن الغلبان هو من من كان يلهمك ويضلك عن الطريق ..  





> ونقول له عزيزي نحن أبعد من أن نهرب من أحد


هل تَعِد أنك لن تشارك بإسم جديد لو تم طردك أم أنني يجب أن أفهم أنه ليس لديك كلمة ولايجب أن أثق أو أحسن الظن بك ؟
أيضاً سنرى !!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ردت  د.نوال السعداوى فى برنامج تليفزيونى بالأمس على سؤال المذيعة هل قلت حقا أنك تفهمين فى الدين أفضل من الشيخ الشعراوى؟فقالت الصحفى قد إقتطع كلامى من سياقه وإقتطاع الكلام من السياق جريمة من الجرائم التى يقوم بها الإعلام ..قالت بأنها كانت تجيبه برأى حول سؤال له فقال لها ولكن الشيخ الشعراوى قال كذا فى هذا المنحى الدينى..فقالت له أنا بأفهم أحسن من الشيخ الشعراوى فى الدين ..فمن أين إكتسب رأيه..أليس من التعليم؟وأنا قد قارنت بين التوراة والقرآن عشر سنوات فأنا بأفهم أحسن منه..
وقعت هنا نوال السعداوى فى نفس الفخ الذى ينصبه دعاة العقل لنفسهم وللآخرين..بأن يقوموا ببناء نظريات وآراء حول قاعدة مغلوطة..
1-ما ذنب الشيخ الشعراوى فى أن تهاجمه..ولماذا تعيد قص هذه القصة بعد أن إنتقل الرجل إلى جوار ربه؟
2- ما المقياس الذى قاست عليه تفوقها على الشيخ الشعراوى فى الفهم الدينى؟
3_هل القراءة المجردة كافية بصورة قاطعة فى عملية تلقى العلم والإلمام به؟
4-كيف عرفت أن مقارنتها بين التوراة والقرآن هو ما يجعلها تتفوق على الشيخ؟هل عرفت هى ما العلوم التى درسها وعلى يد من درسها..وأحاطت علما بكل ما قرأه وإستوعبه الشيخ بخلاف ما قد قام بدراسته؟
القاعدة الخاطئة هى نتيجة إستدلال خاطىء عن معلومة مبتورة أو مقارنة غير موضوعية..
فلنحذر من الإستدراج إلى دعة العقل بدعوى دعاة العقل..
التفكيرى العقلى الصحيح يستلزم تحرى الدقة فى بحث الحقائق لنصل منها إلى حقائق لا إلى مغالطات..
وما صححت به نوال السعداوى سياق جملتها لم يختلف بشاعة عن إقتطاع جملتها من السياق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السادة الأفاضل 
> تحية طيبة 
> فمنذ دخولي على المنتدى ومتابعتي لهذه المناقشة لمدة أسبوع تقريبا نظرا لانشغالي
> حتى وصلت لآخر مشاركة أخيرا
> لا يسعني إلا أن أشكر د. أبو المكارم على عدة أمور:
> الفكر الجديد الواضح
> إقامة الحجج والبراهين
> الصبر المفرط من المستهزئين والساخرين
> وأسأل الله لك الثبات
> ...


الأخ العزيز Eng-K
أأولا مرحبا بك فى أولى مشاركاتك بالمنتدى
ثانيا أنت بفضل الله قد قرأت فكر د.أبوالمكارم بهدوء ورأيت أن فكره الجديد واضح..وهذا من حقك..
ولكن هل يمكن أن تبين لى..إذا إعتبرت أن ذلك من حقى أن تبين لنا ما هى النقاط الصائبة فى منهجه التفكيرى.. ولماذا ..فربما أفهم منك مالم أستطع فهمه منه ..وبذلك تكون قد خدمتنى وقدمت لى معروفا كبيرا..
وشكرا لك 
 ::

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد ناصر...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً لست على معرفة ولا انتماء للدكتورة نوال السعداوي, ولكنها مفكرة ويجب أن تواجه أحداً من أهل الفكر, وسأقابلها إن شاء الله, أما فكرها فلو كان متطابقاً مع فكري ما اهتممت بأمرها, لأنه لا جديد, اما دعوتي لأن يناقشها أهل الفكر الإسلامي فهو فكر أمام فكر, وأثق بفضل الله بتفوق الفكر الإسلامي.
أما دعوتك لeng_k فهي دعوة كريمة وعاقلة وأنا على انتظار رده عليك لأتبين هل استوعب فكري أم لا.أشكرك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أقسم بالله العظيم أنني شعرت فجر اليوم أن إدارة المنتدى ستقوم بوقف عضوية المزعوم أبو المكارم ، وكنت سأخبر عن ذلك التوقع إلا أنني فضلت إحترام الإدارة وحتى لايظن الخبثاء أنني أثرت على قرار الإدارة وربما لايعرف الجميع إن الإدارة تعلم أكثر مماتتوقعون رغم سعة صدرها ، وتعرف ماتريد عن طريق رقم ال IP ولكن لحسن خلق الإدارة فهي تعطي الفرصة للجميع ...
منتظرك أبو المكارم بإسمك الجديد وارجو أن تكون جولتي القادمة مع يجعله عامر ...
وعلى رأى هشام نصار
وكان الله بالسر عليم
ياريت ماتحذفوش المشاركة دي  ::-s:

----------


## طائر الشرق

الامور كانت مستفزة جدا استاذ احمد ناصر

لم استطع ان اخرج نفسى من هدوئى   فالدراسة بعد ايام معدودة وكان لزاما علي الصمت حتى لا  اصاب بشئ.

جزاك الله خيرا على براعتك فى تبيان الحق و اظهاره عليا جليا.
اما للباقين من من يدعون انهم  مفكرون مجددون فما قولى لهم الا (اتقوا الله فى انفسكم اولا)
فى رعاية الله اخى الحبيب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد ناصر...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولاً لست على معرفة ولا انتماء للدكتورة نوال السعداوي, ولكنها مفكرة ويجب أن تواجه أحداً من أهل الفكر, وسأقابلها إن شاء الله, أما فكرها فلو كان متطابقاً مع فكري ما اهتممت بأمرها, لأنه لا جديد, اما دعوتي لأن يناقشها أهل الفكر الإسلامي فهو فكر أمام فكر, وأثق بفضل الله بتفوق الفكر الإسلامي.
> أما دعوتك لeng_k فهي دعوة كريمة وعاقلة وأنا على انتظار رده عليك لأتبين هل استوعب فكري أم لا.أشكرك


أخى الفاضل د.أبو المكارم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت أظنك أنهيت النقاش معى..ولكننى فوجئت بمشاركات لك  ترد بها على غيرى بعد آخر مشاركة وجهتها لى..ولم أندهش أو أمانع..ولم أعلق..
ما إندهشت له حقيقة أنك فى مشاركتك الأخيرة توجهها لى وكأن النقاش لا يزال مفتوحا..
فإن كنت قد أردت مواصلة النقاش كان يجب عليك أولا ترد على مشاركتى لك التى بينت فيها أنك تخترع  الأدلة من عقلك ولا تستقيها من التحقيق العلمى..فدافعت عن المعتزلة بإنكارك لما قالوه رغم أن ذلك مدون تاريخيا..بل وطلبت منى أن أخبرك ما هى أقوالهم المنسوبة إليهم تخالف العقل والمنطق كى تخبرنى بحقيقة ما قالوه..وكأنك ستكتب تاريخ جديد لهم من نتاج تفكيرك..فهل هذا منطق؟ثم إدعيت على علماء السنة بما ليس فيهم..وإطلاق التهم جزافا بلا دليل ليست من شيم من يبحث عن الحق..ولعلمك الخاص فإن هناك من علماء السنة من يشكرون للمعتزلة جهودهم العقلية لكن لا يمكن أن يوافق أى مسلم عالم كان أو من العامة على ما قالوا به فى بعض مبادئهم الشاذة والمرفوضة نصا وعقلا..
رغم أننى أعلم بأنه قد تم إيقاف عضويتك الآن ..وذلك لمخالفة قوانين المنتدى الموافق عليها بالعلم مسبقا..إلا أنه من واجبى أن أرد على مشاركتك..
أنا سأرد على كثير من المغالطات الفكرية فى موضوعى هذا إن شاء الله..
ولا أربط بين كل من أنتقدهم إلا برابط المغالطات فى الفكر والمنطق ..ولا أقول بأنهم يعرفون بعضهم البعض..
د.نوال السعداوى من حقها أن تفكر كما تشاء..ومن حق أى فرد أن يصدر حكمه على تفكيرها كما يشاء..
وكل ما سمعته منها حتى الآن ليس فكرا..ولا يمت للفكر بصلة..وكل ما قرأته لك من فكر حتى الآن لا يمكن أن يوصف بأنه فكر إسلامى ولا أعرف كيف تصف فكرك بأنه إسلامى..ناهيك عن الإختلاف حول مقدار الفكر فى فكرك..
عموما إذا قدر لك رفع العضوية عنك ..أو جد فى الأمور أمور..فربما تصلك كلماتى..
والسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته..
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الامور كانت مستفزة جدا استاذ احمد ناصر
> 
> لم استطع ان اخرج نفسى من هدوئى   فالدراسة بعد ايام معدودة وكان لزاما علي الصمت حتى لا  اصاب بشئ.
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على براعتك فى تبيان الحق و اظهاره عليا جليا.
> اما للباقين من من يدعون انهم  مفكرون مجددون فما قولى لهم الا (اتقوا الله فى انفسكم اولا)
> فى رعاية الله اخى الحبيب


أخى الحبيب طائر الشرق
أشكرك كل الشكر على مشاركتك الواعية وهدوئك المحمود..
المشكلة أخى الحبيب فى أن بعض الناس لا يفهمون معنى التجديد الدينى..وهذه مصيبة..فترى من يدعى بأنه يجدد الدين بمغالطات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان..ويخلطون بجهلهم أن هناك فارق بين (تبديل الديين..وتغيير الدين..وتجديد الدين)
فتجديد الدين معتاه إرجاعه على الصورة التى كانت عليها الأمة فى عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم الخلفاء الراشدين..
لذلك عد عمر بن عبدالعزيز كأحد أهم من جددوا الدين وأطلق عليه خامس الخلفاء الراشدين..
لأنه أعاده إلى الصورة شبه المثالية..فالصورة المثلى كانت فى عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..
فتجديد الدين معناه الرجوع به إلى الأصل..
وتجديد الخطاب الدينى شيء آخر ..وهو ما يطالب به العلماء فى كل عصر..بأن يعلموا ما هى مستجدات العصر..كيف يمكن أن يساهم الخطاب الدينى فى تقريب الناس من دينهم الملائم لكل عصر وزمان..
وإن شاء الله الموضوع سيظل مفتوحا كلما جد جديد
وشكرا لك
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من أجمل ما سمعت فى قصة الإمام الفقيه أحمد بن حنبل رضى الله عنه وأرضاه..ورفضه الحاسم للإذعان والتسليم والموافقة على القول بخلق القرآن..
أن أحد أذناب الخليفة قال له..لو قبلت يد الخليفة لعفا عنك..
فقال له بثبات من لا يخاف إلا ربه: والله إنى لا أرضى بأن يقبل خليفتك يدى فضلا عن أقبل يده..
وهددوه بالقتل..وجاء أحد أدعياء الدين ليلقنه الشهادة..
 فقال له:قل لا إله إلا الله
فضحك الإمام أحمد وقال له:يا مسكين ..إنى سأساق إلى حتفى من أجل لا إله إلا الله ..وأنت سترجع لتأكل بها من فتات الموائد..
رحم الله الإمام..فهكذا يكون الثبات على الحق ..
هذا رجل يعدل أمة..ونحن فى زمن قل أن تجد فى أمم رجل مثله..
وعشنا لنرى من يسب رجال فى قامة الأمام أحمد ..
ويردد العامة أحيانا فى جهل مقولة(يا اخى متبقاش حنبلى)
ولو عرفوا قدر الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لتمنوا أن يكونوا شعرة فى صدره

----------


## Rasputin

إلى هنا وأنتهى الجزء الأول من المسلسل الكوميدي
- تاريخ الفلسفة المطروح على الأرصفة

الأخ يجعله عامر ياترى هايرجع ولا مش فاضي 
وبالنسبة لدراجون ماتزعلش منه هو صديقي وقلبه أبيض جداً بس صريح شويه ولسانه جامد حبتين 
هأبقى أكتف لك إيديه بس أبقى تعالى لأنه حقيقي محتاج تسلية اليومين دول


أستاذ أحمد ناصر
ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك علم وحكمة ويفتح لك أبواب فضله 
كفيت ووفيت
بارك الله فيك وزاد من أمثالك

----------


## Eng-K

أخي أحمد ناصر
إن ما فهمته من فكر د.أبو المكارم أنه يريد تكوين مرجعية عامة يتفق عليها جميع البشر بحيث تكون مرجعية يقينية وثابتة
وأنه من خلالها يمكن أن نقبل أي دين ونحكم على صحته من خطئه
إن أي فهم داخل الدين يناقض المرجعية العامة هو فهم خاطئ لأنه لا يمكن مناقضة الدين الصحيح بالمرجعية العامة.
إنني من خلال قراآتي فإني لاحظت أن كلام الدكتور ممكن أن يقبله أي أحد من البشر على اختلاف مللهم وأديانهم أما كلامك فهو مخصوص ومقبول من أهل السنة والجماعة فقط ولذا فكلامه أعم وأشمل
وتبين لي أن تقديم العقل والفطرة (حسب تعريف الدكتور أبو الكارم ) ليس تعظيما أو تقديسا لهما على الدين أو القرآن فكلهم من عند الله وكلهم آيات من آيات الله تهدف في خدمة البشرية جمعاء .
هذا أهم ما فهمته من مقالاته وأسألك سؤالا لم يكن لك فيه إجابة واضحة منك خلال المقالات على أي أساس كنت لتقبل الأديان التي تعرض عليك ومن أي شئ ستحكم عليها من حيث الصحة  أو الخطأ ؟

أما موضوع خلق القرآن فقد سمعت الدكتور علي جمعة مفتي الجمهورية يقول على التلفاز أن كلمات القرآن وآياته هي مخلوقة .

هذا بعض ما فهمته من مقالات أبو المكارم فإن كان في فهمي شيء من خطأ أرجو أن تبينه لي أكون شاكرا لك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي أحمد ناصر


أهلا بك أخى eng_k



> أخي أحمد ناصر
> إن ما فهمته من فكر د.أبو المكارم أنه يريد تكوين مرجعية عامة يتفق عليها جميع البشر بحيث تكون مرجعية يقينية وثابتة
> وأنه من خلالها يمكن أن نقبل أي دين ونحكم على صحته من خطئه


تمام..
لكن هل تتفق معى أنه لم ينفى وجود دين أصح من بين الأديان؟
طالما إعترفنا بوجود دين صحيح..فقد إعترفنا أن هناك ما يعبد..
وهذا المعبود لا يمكن أن يكون ظالما..بل لا بد من أن يكون عادل..
وهذا العدل يتمثل فى أنه جعلنا نهتدى إليه عن طريق رئيسى وطريق فرعى..
الطريق الرئيسى المباشر هو أنه أرسل لنا بالأنبياء ..وأول إنسان فى هذا الكون كان آدم..وكان آدم نبيا..عاين بنفسه هو وزوجته الجنة وسكنا فيها وتمتعا بنعيمها..إلى أن حدثت المعصية فهبطا إلى الأرض..
هبط آدم وهو مسلح باليقين بوجود الله وبالجنة والنار وبالملائكة وعرف آدم أن إبليس عدوه اللدود الحقود..
وهبط آدم وهو مسلح بالعلم الذى علمه الله إياه..وعرف بأنه كرم على الملائكة بفضل هذا العلم..
وهناك أيضا طريق آخر فرعى غير مباشر..فى حالة تباعد الفترات بين الأنبياء..وهو ما يطلق عليه (أهل الفترة)
فهناك العقل والفطرة..
الفطرة التى فطر الناس عليها هى أنهم يعلمون فى داخلهم بعبوديتهم للإله هذا إن لم تلوث هذه الفطرة بعوامل المجتمع المحيط وإتباع الشهوات والملذات الفانبة....وهناك العقل الذى يستطيع إذا وظف توظيفا صحيحا أن يميز بين الحق والباطل..
فأصبحت القضية هنا..من الأصل فى المرجعية ومن الفرع؟..ومن يحكم على من؟..
وهذه قضية فى منتهى البساطة ولا تحتاج إلى كل هذا التعقيد الذى حدث فى أثناء المناقشة..
فرب الناس يعلم بأن الناس تختلف قدرتهم العقلية وتتفاوت من شخص إلى آخر..بل أن الإنسان الواحد تختلف قدرته العقلية فى مراحل حياته..فهو يولد وهو لا يعلم ولا يعقل شيئا..ثم يبدأ عقله فى النضوج شيئا فشيئا..وعندما يرد إلى أرذل العمر فإن لمنحنى البيانى لعقله  فى التناقص..
لذلك أصبح العقل والفطرة طرقا فرعية لمعرفة الله رغم أهميتهما وعدم التقليل من شأنهما..
فأى إنسان لا يعمل عقله ويفكر فى دينه ومدى إيمانه به وهل إيمانه هذا عن إقتناع أم لا يكون مخطىء فى حق نفسه..
ولكن عندما يصل العقل إلى الدين الصحيح فلابد له من أن يعلم أنه وجب عليه إتباع تعاليم الدين لا التمرد عليها..
فإن إتبع دينا خاطئا فلا يكون ذلك عذر له لإنه لم يستعمل عقله الإستخدام الأمثل..
لذلك فالمرجعية العامة تكون فى إتباع الطريق الأساسى وهو تعاليم وشريعة الدين..ويتم الوصول إليها عن الطريق الفرعى المهم وهو العقل والفطرة..



> أخي أحمد ناصر
> إن أي فهم داخل الدين يناقض المرجعية العامة هو فهم خاطئ لأنه لا يمكن مناقضة الدين الصحيح بالمرجعية العامة.


لا يمكن أن تقول بأن الله يمكن أن يجعل فى دينه  (والذى هو الطريق الرئيسى) ما يناقض العقل والمنطق الصحيح( وهو الطريق الفرعى..)
كيف تعرف وتميز الأصلى من الفرعى؟؟..إسأل نفسك من يؤدى إلى من وأنت تعرف..
إذا كان العقل والفطرة تؤدى إلى معرفة الله..فمعرفة الله هى المبتغى وهى الأصل ولن يوجد من يعرفنا بالله أفضل من الله..ثم الأنبياء..
فإذا قلنا بأن معرفة الله تؤدى إلى معرفة القل والفطرة فإن ذلك لا يستسيغه المنطق..ألست معى؟



> إنني من خلال قراآتي فإني لاحظت أن كلام الدكتور ممكن أن يقبله أي أحد من البشر على اختلاف مللهم وأديانهم أما كلامك فهو مخصوص ومقبول من أهل السنة والجماعة فقط ولذا فكلامه أعم وأشمل


أخى ..البشر لم يتفقوا على وجود الله فمنهم من أقر بوجوده ومنهم من أنكر وجوده..وأصحاب الديانات أنفسهم لم يتفقوا على ديانة واحدة..وأصحاب الديانة الواحدة تفرقوا إلى جماعات ولم يتجمعوا على مرجعية واحدة من عند معبودهم..فكيف بالله عليك سيجتمعون حول ما يدعو إليه د.أبو المكارم؟
وما دعا إليه الدكتور ليس بجديد بل دعا به من قبله الكثير من الناس ولم نرى البشر قد قبلوا جميعا هذه الدعوة ولا حاجة..
الشيء الوحيد الذى يجتمع عليه البشر هو أن كل معجب بعقله..والعقول لا يمكن أبدا أن تتلاقى  جميعا حول شيء واحد فهى مخلوقة وشيمتها التفاوت..
أما بالنسبة لكون كلامى يصلح ويخص أهل السنة والجماعة فأحب أن ألفت نظرك أننى كنت أريد أن أتحدث مع د.أبو المكارم على أساس أننا مسلمين ومن أهل السنة والجماعة فى البداية لكى يكون هناك ما يجمع بيننا..ولم أعرف بأنه مخالف لأهل الجماعة ولم يصرح بذلك إلا فى المشاركات الأخيرة..
ولأننى أصلا طرحت هذا الموضوع خاص بمغالطات من يدعون العقل ثم يخالفونه ولم أطرحه من أجل أن نبحث كيف نجمع الناس فى مرجعية..حدث لديك هذا الشعور بأن كلامه أعم ومعك حق وإن كان هو غير محق فى طرحه..
لأننى أقول بأن العقل هو الفيصل بين من يختلفون فى الأديان يسلكونه كطريق فرعى يتحاوروا فيه  حتى يتفقوا..فإن إختلفوا فكل واحد وعقله..وإن إتفقوا على دين أصبح لزاما لهم أن يتبعوا منهج هذا الدين  والذى هو الطريق الأساسى..فإن إتبعوا دينا خاطئا رغم إستخدامهم العقل ..فإن الذنب يقع على عقولهم وليس على الدين..وإن إتبعوا الدين الصحيح فهنيئا لهم



> وتبين لي أن تقديم العقل والفطرة (حسب تعريف الدكتور أبو الكارم ) ليس تعظيما أو تقديسا لهما على الدين أو القرآن فكلهم من عند الله وكلهم آيات من آيات الله تهدف في خدمة البشرية جمعاء .
> هذا أهم ما فهمته من مقالاته


هنا الفخ فى دعوة د.أبو المكارم..فلقد ساوى بين العقل والفطرة (وهما رهن بإستخدام إنسانى )على الدين والقرآن (وهما منهج ربانى)..فإن كان كل هذه العوامل تؤدى إلى معرفة الله وخير الإنسان..فمن غير العدل ولا الإنصاف أن نساوى بين ما هو إلهى وما هو إنسانى..
الدين والقرآن آيات من عند الله نعم ولكن الله حفظ قرآنه من التحريف وحفظ دينه بحفظه لهذا القرآن..
أما العقل والفطرة فهما رهن للإستخدام الإنسانى والذى قد يدخل عليه هوى ويتبع شهواته..فهل يصح التساوى أو حتى المقارنة؟لا بالطبع



> هذا أهم ما فهمته من مقالاته وأسألك سؤالا لم يكن لك فيه إجابة واضحة منك خلال المقالات على أي أساس كنت لتقبل الأديان التي تعرض عليك ومن أي شئ ستحكم عليها من حيث الصحة  أو الخطأ ؟


أخى الحبيب لقد أجبته على هذا السؤال الذى سأله لى مرات عدة..
من خلال العقل والمنطق أحكم على الدين الصحيح..وهذا الدين الصحيح يصبح حاكما بعد ذلك على العقل والمنطق..
وكما قلت لك من قبل..من يؤدى إلى من؟يعنى ما هو المبتغى والمراد؟
إذا كان المراد الحقيقى هو الوصول إلى الدين الصحيح وليس مجرد إستخدام العقل بلا هدف..إذن فالدين هو المرجع..
فإن هذا المراد الحقيقى والمبتغى والهدف هو المرجعية الصحيحة أى المنهج الدينى المتمثل فى الدين الصحيح..والدين الصحيح لا يمكن أن يأمرنا بإلغاء العقل بعد ذلك..بل تكريمه وإستخدامه دائما فى التدبر والتأمل والتبصر وكل ما من شأنه إعمار الأرض ورفعة الإنسان والتزود بالعلم والقوة..



> أما موضوع خلق القرآن فقد سمعت الدكتور علي جمعة مفتي الجمهورية يقول على التلفاز أن كلمات القرآن وآياته هي مخلوقة .


أخى الحبيب ..مع إحترامى الشديد لك..هذا قول يلزمه إثبات..فإرفق لى بنسخة من البرنامج الذى قال فيه ذلك..وبعدها نتناقش فى هذا الأمر..وعموما أبشرك بأننى سأبين لك كثير من الأدلة التى ساقها العلماء وأثبتوا فيها بكذب وإفتراء وخبث هذه المقولة بخلق القرآن..
كما سأعرض إن شاء الله جانبا من حياة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ووقوفه بمفرده تقريبا ضد هذه الفرية رغم أن الخليفة إقتنع بها وأجبر جميع العلماء على الإعتراف بها بعد أن خوفهم وتوعدهم..



> هذا بعض ما فهمته من مقالات أبو المكارم فإن كان في فهمي شيء من خطأ أرجو أن تبينه لي أكون شاكرا لك


الخطأ ليس فى ما فهمته وإن كان خطأ..الخطأ فى أن يستمر المرء فى الدفاع المستميت عن فكرة خطأ بعد أن يعرف أنها خطأ..ولكن كبره يعميه ويقوده إلى تهلكته..
ليس عيبا أن نريد إيجاد أرضية ننطلق منها لدعوة الناس إلى الحق..العيب فى أن نتكبر على الله ودينه ونظن أننا بعقولنا نستطيع الإستغناء عن ربنا ومنهجه..أو نجد لأنفسنا مرجعا أفضل مما قدمه لنا ربنا برحمته سهلا وميسورا..
أشكرك أخى الحبيب على مشاركتك..ومرحبا بأية مداخلات أخرى
وأدعو الله أن يغفر لى ولك ول د.أبو المكارم ولكل من شارك أو قرأ موضوعنا هذا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [size=7]أستاذ أحمد ناصر
> ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك علم وحكمة ويفتح لك أبواب فضله 
> كفيت ووفيت
> بارك الله فيك وزاد من أمثالك


شكرا لك أخى الحبيب
لحسن المتابعة ..ولتشجيعك لى
بارك الله فيك وبارك لك وبارك بك
 ::

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل
أستاذ أحمد ناصر
بعد متابعتى للموضوع وحتى الآن
وجدت أن من حقك علىّ إنى أقول لك
ربنا يزيد إيمانك وينفعك بعلمك ويبارك فيك

لي فقط تعليق بسيط 




> أما موضوع خلق القرآن فقد سمعت الدكتور علي جمعة مفتي الجمهورية يقول على التلفاز أن كلمات القرآن وآياته هي مخلوقة


عندما سُئل الإمام أحمد بن حنبل عن القرآن وحاول السوفسطائيين إستدراجه إلى الجدال العقيم
كان رده
(كلام الله ولا أزيد)

أعتقد والله اعلم أن مسألة القرآن وإن كان مخلوق أم خالق من الغيبيات التى يجب أن نبتعد عن المناقشة فيها

ده  اللى حبيت أضيفه ومن قبله أقدم لك
الشكر والتحية والتقدير

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أستاذ أحمد ناصر
> بعد متابعتى للموضوع وحتى الآن
> وجدت أن من حقك علىّ إنى أقولك
> ربنا يزيد إيمانك وينفعك بعلمك ويبارك فيك
> 
> لي فقط تعليق بسيط 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أختى الغالية فراشة
والله أنا سعيد جدا بقرائتك الواعية وردك الموضوعى
بارك الله فيك وزادك طهر ونقاء
وللإمام أحمد موقف عظيم فى هذه القضية
وعندما تتابعين قصة حياته لن تملكى نفسك من البكاء على أننا أصبحنا بالملايين ولا يوجد فينا رجل مثله..
إن خطورة القول بخلق القرآن هو إصباغه بصفة دونية يمكن بعدها إثبات مرجعيات أخرى تساويه أو تفوقه
ومن ثم تصبح هذه المقولة هادمة للدين لا داعمة له..
أما عن ردود العلماء وموقف الإمام أحمد بن حنبل
فسيظهر ذلك فى مشاركاتى القادمة إن شاء الله
وبارك الله لك فى دينك وعلمك وخواتيم أعمالك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المصدر
http://www.nourallah.com/shakseyat.a...articleid=4215
صامت يطيل السكوت والتأمل، حزين يكاد لا يبتسم، وفي وجهه مع ذلك البشاشة وعلى قسامته الرضا، لا يتكلم إلا إذا سئل فلا يبتدر أحدا بحديث .. حتى إذا جلس في الحلقة بعد كل صلاة عصر في المسجد الجامع ببغداد، وسأله الناس في أمور الدين والدنيا انفجر منه علم غزير نافع يبهر السائلين! .. قال عنه بعض الفقهاء: "أنه جمع العلم كله". وقال عنه بعض العلماء: "إنه ليس من الفقه في شيء". وقال عنه الإمام الشافعي حين ترك بغداد إلى مصر: "تركت بغداد وما فيها أفقه ولا أعلم من أحمد بن حنبل". وفي الحق أن أحمد بن حنبل ظلم حيا وميتا. 

أما حياته فقد كانت نضالا متصلا ضد الفقر، وضد عادات عصره .. فقد حملته أمه وهي حامل به من "مزو ـ حيث كان يعمل أبوه في جند الخليفة ـ إلى بغداد، ولم تكد تضع وليدها أحمد حتى مات والده ترك له عقارا عاشت من غلته هي والصغير .. حتى إذا شب الصغير وزادت مطالبه، عرفت أمه ضيق العيش، ولكن الأرملة الشابة رفضت أن تتزوج على الرغم من جمالها وشبابها وطمع الخطاب فيها، ووقفت حياتها على تربية وحيدها أحمد فأحسنت تربيته ودفعت به إلى مقرئ ليعلمه القرآن فختمه وهو صبي وظل حياته كلها يعاود قراءته والتفكير فيه .. 

وعندما وثبت به الحياة إلى الفتوة وجد من حوله دنيا عجيبة حقا، تطغى فيها البدعة على السنة، ويشقى فيها عالم الأمر بجاهله، وتكتظ خزائن بعض الناس بالذهب والفضة بحيث لا يعرفون كيف ينفقونها، وعلى مقربة منهم يسقط بعض النساء والرجال في حمأة العار بحثا عن الحياة الأفضل أو عن الطعام وسط أو حال النفاق والخطيئة..! وأصوات خادعة أو مخدوعة تحبب الناس في الانصراف عن طيبات الحياة مما أحل لهم، باسم الورع أو الزهد، وتحضهم على ترك الحقوق لها ضميها أو مغتصبيها!.. 

ووسط هذه النداءات المنكرة التي لم يعرفها السلف قط، تزف عروس إلى ابن الخليفة الذي يجب أن يعيش كما يعيش أواسط الناس من رعيته، فإذا بكل رجل من المدعوين إلى حفل الزفاف من كبار القوم يسلم رقعة هي صك هبة: بضيعة وجارية ودابة .. فضلا عن الدار المنثور!!.. أما سائر الناس فتندثر عليهم الدنانير والدراهم وحقاق المسك والعنبر!! هكذا طالعت الدنيا شابا حفظ القرآن صغيرا وتدبر في أحكامه وتعلم علم الحديث، فما كان منه إلا أن أعلن إنكاره لهذا كله، وسمى كل ما يحدث بدعة ونذر نفسه لمقاومتها ولإحياء سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. فاتهموه بالتزمت! 

وهكذا عاش حياته..! 

----------
أما بعد موته فقد ابتلى ببعض اتباع نسبوا إليه ما لم يقل ولم يصنع وفرعوا على أصوله ما هو برئ منه، وأسرفوا على الناس حتى لقد كانوا يطوفون بمدائن المسلمين يغيرون بأيديهم ما يحسبونه بدعة، أو منكرا، ويغرضون ما يتخيلونه سنة، وغالوا في هذا حتى نال الناس منهم أذى وعنت، فكرهم الناس ونسبوهم إلى الحماقة وضيق الأفق وسخروا بهم، وأزروا على مذهبهم .. وأصبحت كلمة الحنبلى أو الحنابلة تعني التبلد والتحجر والتعصب المذموم!! ولقد كتب ابن الأثير يصف ما كان يحدث من نفر من اتباع الإمام أحمد سنة 323 من الهجرة: "وفيها عظم أمر الحنابلة، وإن وجدوا مغنية ضربوها وكسروا آلة الغناء. واعترضوا في البيع والشراء. ومشى الرجال مع النساء والصبيان فإذا رأوا ذلك سألوا الرجل عن التي معه من هي فأخبرهم وإلا ضربوه وحملوه إلى صاحب الشرطة وشهدوا عليه بالفاحشة فأزعجوا بغداد.". 

وما كان الإمام أحمد ليزعج أحدا، وما كان فظا ولا غليظ القلب بل كان يجادل بالتي هي احسن وكان يدعو إلى سبيل ربه بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة إعمالا لكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام .. وما كان الإمام أحمد متعصبا لرأي ارتآه بل كان يحاور، ويرجع عن رأيه إن تبين له ما هو أصح حتى لقد نهى عن كتابة فقهه لأنه كثير العدول عن آرائه..! وما كان ضيق الأفق، أو جامد الفكر، أو منقبا عن عيوب الناس .. وما كان الإمام أحمد من هذا كله في شيء. فقد كان من أوسع الناس أفقا، ومن أعمق العلماء إدراكا لروح الشريعة، ومن أكثر الفقهاء تحريرا لها من الجمود وتحررا بها في المعاملات. 

------------
ثم جاء عصر المأمون..

وقد استولى المأمون على الحكم بعد معركة مريرة مع أخيه الأمين. ذلك أن الرشيد استخلف ابنه الأمين، وهو ابنه من زوجته العباسية بنت عمه زبيدة، وأوصى بولاية العهد من بعد الأمين للمأمون، وهو ابن الرشيد من جارية فارسية. ولم يكد الأمين يتولى الخلافة، حتى عزل أخاه المأمون من ولاية العهد مستنهضا التعصب العربي ضد الموالي ومنهم الفرس. وأيد الأمين في هذا عدد من فقهاء بغداد من أهل السنة .. إلا أحمد ابن حنبل شيخ أهل السنة، فقد كان لا يعني بغير العلم! 

وخرج المأمون على أخيه الأمين بالسيف، وغلبه، وقتل الأمين، وأصبح المأمون هو أمير المؤمنين. وكان الأمين والمأمون على طرفي نقيض: فالأمين يعتمد على نسبه الهاشمي أبا وأما، فحسبه هذا النسب!. أما المأمون فقد عرف أنه يجب أن يعتز بنفسه لا بنسبه، ومن أجل ذلك حرص على أن يتعلم ويتثقف، وقد كان معلمه يضربه وهو صغير فلا يشكو، على نقيض الأمين الذي كان مدللا من معلمه ومن الحاشية، لاحظ له من الثقافة، ولا هم له إلا التوفر على المتاع الذي تقدمه له حاشيته! .. 

كان المأمون واسع الثقافة، يولع بالفقه وآداب اللغة والفلسفة وعلوم الطبيعة والطب والفلك والرياضيات .. ويدرس معطيات كل الثقافات .. فشجع على نقلها إلى العربية عندما أصبح خليفة..

ونظر المأمون في أمر الدولة فوجد أن الصراع يكاد يمزقها: صراع بين العلويين والعباسيين، وبين أصحاب الفرق من أهل السنة، وأهل الرأي، والمعتزلة وغيرهم من الفرق .. ووجد أن بعض أفراد أهل البيت المالك يشتطون في ظلم الرعية مهددين كل شيء، فيعشق أحد كبارهم امرأة حسناء متزوجة، ويحاول، تطليقها وحين يرفض زوجها أن يطلقها، يرسل الهاشمي الكبير من يخفونها من زوجها عنوة، ويغتصبونها قبل أن يهدوها إليه! 

ويعجب رجل آخر منهم بغلام مليح فيخطفه من أبيه وأمه، ويضعه أمامه على الحصان ويطير به إلى بيته! .. وهذان الرجلان من أهل البيت المالك العباسي يصنعان هاتين الفاحشتين بامرأة وغلام من أهل مكة والمدينة ولا يجدان أدنى مقاومة! .. أما بغداد . فما أبشع ما يغشاها من فساد .. وإلى جوار هذا كله ينتفض فكر عظيم يعيشه فقهاء البلاد، ومثقفون شرفاء يعانون من غاشية الظلم والفحشاء! .. 

والدولة تتسع، وقد خلف هارون الرشيد ملكا عظيما ضم أكثر بلاد الدنيا، حتى أصبح الرجل في أي مكان في العالم لا يعتبر مثقفا أو متحضرا، إلا إذا أتقن اللغة العربية..! ثم إن المظالم التي كابدا الناس فجرت الثورات، فقامت في أطراف الدولة ثورات تطالب بالمساواة في كل شيء وتطرفت حتى طالبت بشيوع النساء!! كما حدث في الأطراف الشرقية، وقامت ثورات أخرى تطالب باحترام تعاليم الإسلام كثورة أهل مصر!! 

والخلافات الفقهية والفكرية تستعر حتى للتحول إلى عداء! وبعض العلويين ينهضون مطالبين بحقهم في الإمامة والخلافة!. ونفر من المتشددين يقطعون الطريق على أهل البدع، ويضربون لاعبي الشطرنج، أهل الطرب، ومن يلبس الحرير أو الذهب، ويريقون الخمور، ويحطمون آلات الغناء!! كان على المأمون أن يواجه هذا كله .. وأن يرفع مظالم أسلافه من الخلفاء، وبصفة خاصة مظالم أربعة سنوات حكمها أخوه الأمين، الذي ترك أمور الدولة لحاشية فاسدة، أغرقته في الملذات، حتى لقد حارب معركته الأخيرة التي قتل فيها وهو سكران يجرع الخمر من قدح ذهبي يسع أربعة أرطال..!

ورأى المأمون أن أخطر ما يهدد الدولة هو سلطان قادة البيت العباسي .. والصراع بين العلويين والعباسيين، والخلاف بين الفرق المختلفة. أما الثورات في الأطراف، فقد أنفذ إليها جيوشا يقمعها. ثم رأى أن يوفق بين أبناء العمومة من شيعه علويين وعباسيين، فنظر فيمن يوليه العهد ليكون خليفة من بعده، فلم يجد أحكم ولا أتقى من الإمام علي بن موسى وهو إمام الشيعة. 

وأخذ يضرب رؤوس الفساد في البيت المالك العباسي ممن يخطفون الزوجات والغلمان ويستغلون قرابتهم من السلطان لابتزاز الأموال، أو لإرهاب الناس. وأمر بأن يغلي السواد من أعلام الدولة وهو شعار العباسيين، ليحل بدلا منه اللون الأخضر شعار العلويين. وحاول أن يرد بعض أموال الأغنياء إلى الفقراء والمساكين وأصحاب الحاجات..

وثار عله العباسيون وأغنياء الدولة واجتمعوا في بغداد، وكان هو ما يزال بعيدا عنها، فخلعوه وأفتى عدد كبير من فقهاء السنة بأن المأمون خارج على الإسلام، وبايعوا بدلا منه إبراهيم بن المهدي وهو أحد كبار المغنين والمحنين. وبايعه الذين كانوا يكسرون آلات الغناء، ويضربون المغنين والمغنيات!! وزحف المأمون على بغداد، وحين أوشكت أن تستسلم، اختفى إبراهيم ابن المهدي، وتسلل إليه الذين خلعوه نم قبل، فبايعوه! ودخل المأمون بغداد، فخضع له الجميع! وعفا عنهم إلا قليلا منهم، قتلهم وصلبهم على أبواب بغداد مدينة السلام! 

وكان ولي عهده علي بن موسى، قد مات من قبل فجأة في ظروف مشبوهة! .. وقيل إن أعداء الشيعة دسوا له السم في الطعام!. أما أحمد بن حنبل فقد ظل بعيدا عن كل هذا المضطرب، مشغول القلب بعلمه وفقه، لا يراه الناس إلا في حلقته يعلم الناس ويجيب على المسائل. وحين دخل المأمون بغداد واستقر بها، أسرع بترجمة كل ما لم يترجم بعد من الثقافات والحضارات الأخرى ورصد لذلك أموالا طائلة، واستعان بمثقفين مسيحيين ويهود. وإذ أمر بترجمة ما عند اليونان والمصريين، واتهموه بأنه يروج للوثنية، ففي ذلك التراث الحضاري كلام عن الآلهة المتعددين..! 

من أجل ذلك توقف المأمون عن ترجمة المسرح المصري والأدب المصري القديم، فضاعت آثاره، إذ لم يجد من يترجمه من بعد. وتوقف عن ترجمة المسرح اليوناني والأدب اليوناني، ولكن هذا التراث وجد من الأوربيين من ينقله عبر الأجيال .. كان نفر من أهل السنة في بغداد يلعنون الفلسفة والمنطق، وكل ما لم يعرفه السلم من معارف وعلوم .. ولكن المأمون شجع هذه العلوم والمعارف، ومنح تلاميذ جابر بن حيان تلميذ الإمام الصادق كل ما يريدون من أموال ومعامل ليطوروا علم الكيمياء. 

واعتبر بعض أهل السنة هذا العلم شعوذة وبدعة، وشجعهم على ذلك أن نفرا من المشتغلين بالكيمياء، أخذوا يعملون لتحويل بعض المعادن الخسيسة إلى الذهب النفيس..! ثم إن الصراع احتدم حول خلق القرآن بين المعتزلة وأهل السنة. وما كان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل على صلة بكل هذا المضطرب، واكتفى بأن يحض الناس على أن يهتموا من الدين بما فيه نفع للناس، وبما يقيم المجتمع الأمثل. 

وجد المأمون أن الفتنة توشك أن تنفجر بين أهل السنة والمعتزلة، وكان هو نفسه يدين بآراء المعتزلة، وبصفة خاصة بطرائقهم الفلسفية وباستخدامهم المنطق في مجادلة الملحدين والزنادقة .. وكان راعيا لأصحاب الفلسفة، مؤمنا إيمانا عميقا بأن القرآن مخلوق، وبأن الجدل وسيلة صالحة للوصول إلى الحقيقة. واصطنع لنفسه أعوانا من الجانبين .. فجعل الرجل الأول في قصره من كبار أهل السنة، وهو يحيى بن أكثم، وقرب إليه في الوقت نفسه عددا من مفكري المعتزلة على رأسهم الجاحظ شيخ كتاب ذلك الزمان، وأحمد بن أبي دؤاد شيخ المعتزلة. 

ولكن أحمد بن أبي دؤاد كان عنيفا على أهل السنة، يتهمهم بالكفر لأنهم ينكرون خلق القرآن. فإن لم يكن القرآن مخلوقا وكان قديما فهو إذن شريك الله تعالى في القدم .. وهذا شرك! أما المعتزلة فكانوا يرون أن الله كل شيء فالقرآن عن الأشياء التي خلقها الله تعالى .. وحاول أحمد بن دؤاد أن يقنع المأمون بقهر مخالفيه على اعتناق رأيه، ولكنه أبى ذلك فالمأمون يرى أن غلبة الحجة خير من غلبة القوة .. فالقوة تزول، أما الحجة فباقية ما بقى العقل. 

وجمع المأمون أربعين من المفكرين والقضاة والعلماء والفقهاء فتناظروا عنه، غير أنهم لم ينتهوا إلى اتفاق! .. لم يشهد أحمد بن حنبل هذا الاجتماع، وإذ كان لا يغشى مجالس الحكام، ولا يقبل عطاءهم، مهما تكن شدة حاجته .. كان مشغولا عن كل هذا بما هو فيه من تدريس وعلم وجمع للأحاديث. ثم إن رأيه معروف لا يجادل فيه بعد .. فقد نهى عن الخوض فيما لم يخض فيه السلف والسلف لم، يخوضوا في خلق القرآن .. ولقد أعلن أكثر من مرة: "ما أفلح صاحب كلام". 

بعد المناظرة خرج أهل السنة يهاجمون أصحاب الكلام في الحلقات، ويتهمون من يقولون بخلق القرآن بأنهم كفار .. أو بالقليل أصحاب بدعة!! ولم يستطع يحيى بن أكثم وهو من شيوخ أهل السنة أن يسكت أصحابه، فعرضوا بالمأمون نفسه! وشجع انشغال المأمون بالخلافات الداخلية جيوش الروم فهددت أطراف الدولة، فخرج المأمون بالخلافات الداخلية جيوش الروم فهددت أطراف الدولة، فخرج المأمون بجيشه مجاهدا، وأخذ معه الجاحظ وأحمد ابن دؤاد مستشاره الأول .. 
وحين استقر الخليفة على رأس جيشه في طرطوس، داهمه المرض، فانتهز أحمد بن أبي دؤاد الفرصة وأنبأه أن أهل السنة في بغداد قد انتهزوا فرصة غيابه ومرضه ليشعلوا الفتنة ضده، فهم يكفرون من يقول إن القرآن مخلوق وعلى رأسهم الخليفة..!! 

وإذن فالخليفة مطالب بأن يصنع شيئا لإنقاذ الدولة! وأمر الخليفة بأن يتولى أحمد بن دؤاد عنه أمر الذين يكفرون من يقول بخلق القرآن .. فأرسل إلى نائب الخليفة في بغداد بأن يجمع كل الفقهاء والعلماء والقضاء وأهل الرأي ليمتحنهم في خلق القرآن. فمن أنكر خلق القرآن فليعزل من منصبه، ولينذر من ليس في منصب منهم أنه لن يتولى منصبا أبداً، ولن تقبل له شهادة، وليأمر القضاة منهم بأن يمتحنوا الشهود في خلق القرآن، فمن خالف رأي الخليفة فلا تقبل شهادته .. وسمى له أسماء من يجب أن يمتحنهم وفيهم أحمد بن حنبل! 

ورفضوا جميعا القول بخلق القرآن. 

فأرسل الخليفة يطلب سبعة منهم، فأجابوه إلى ما أراد، فأعادهم إلى بغداد، طلب إعلان اعترافهم، وطلب إعادة سؤال الباقين في بغداد. وجاء نائب الخليفة بهؤلاء .. فمنهم من أبى الخوض في الموضوع كالإمام أحمد بن حنبل، ومنهم من قال إن الرأي ما يراه الخليفة، ومنهم من أنكر خلق القرآن، ومنهم من أقر بأن القرآن مخلوق .. وأرسل نائب الخليفة في بغداد إلى أحمد بن دؤاد بما حدث .. فأرسل أحمد ابن أبي دؤاد باسم المأمون رسالة طويلة، يسب فيها الجميع ويتهمهم بالرشوة والفساد، والسرقة، والنفاق والتظاهر وحب الرياسة .. لم يترك أحدا منهم إلا الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، فقد اتهمه بالجهل!. 

ثم إنه أمر نائب الخليفة بأن يهددهم بالقتل، إذا لم يوافقوا على أن القرآن مخلوق .. فمن وافق منهم فليشهر أمره في الناس، ومن لم يوافق فليرسله في الأصفاد والأغلال إلى أمير المؤمنين!. وأمير المؤمنين إذ ذاك قد ثقل عليه المرض .. فقد اشتهى رطبا غسله في ماء جدول بارد، فأصابته حمى زادته مرضا على مرض، حتى كان يفقد الوعي فترات طويلة، ولم ينفعه طب!

قال أحمد بن حنبل حين سئل أول الأمر عن القرآن: "هو كلام الله". فسأله نائب الخليفة أمخلوق هو؟ قال: "هو كلام الله لا أزيد عليها". وسئل ما معنى "سميع بصير، أهو سميع من أذن يبصر عن عين؟" قال الإمام أحمد: "ما أدري، هو كما وصف نفسه" .. دعا نائب الخليفة كل العلماء والفقهاء والقضاة، وعرض عليهم رسالة أحمد بن دؤاد التي يهددهم فيها الخليفة بالقتل إن لم يوافقوا على أن القرآن مخلوق .. 

وأحضرهم جميعا فإذا بهم كلهم يجيبون بأن القرآن مخلوق..! وكان الإمام أحمد رجلا لينا، فلما سمع العلماء يجيبون، انتفخت أوداجه، واحمرت عيناه، وذهب ذلك اللين الذي كان فيه .. 

وتذكر قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي ذر: "سيصيبك بعدي بلاء شديد" فقال أبو ذر: "أفي الله يا رسول الله؟" قال: "نعم" "فاغرورقت عينا أبي ذر، وأدرك أنه من أهل الجنة!! 

اغرورقت عينا الإمام أحمد .. ورفض الإذعان. وتابعه تلميذ له من جيرانه، وهو طالب علم شاب، رقيق الحال اسمه محمد بن نوح. وإذ رأى الحاضرون أن جميع الفقهاء والعلماء والقضاة في العراق قد وافقا أحمد بن أبي دؤاد على رأيه قال قائل منهم للإمام أحمد: "ألا ترى أن الباطل ظهر على الحق؟" قال الإمام أحمد: "كلا. إن ظهور الباطل على الحق أن تنتقل القلوب من الهدى إلى الضلالة، وقلوبنا بعد لازمة للحق". 

وضعت الأغلال والأصفاد على الإمام أحمد، وتلميذه الشاب محمد ابن نوح .. وحملا معا في دابة واحدة، وسيقا من بغداد إلى طرطوس!!. وانتشر الخبر في كل أنحاء العراق. وسخط الناس على المعاملة التي يلقاها الإمام أحمد حتى إذا كان في بعض الطريق قابله رجل فقال له: "يا هذا .. ما عليك أن تقتل هاهنا وتدخل الجنة!" .. ثم قابله أعرابي فقال له: "إن يقتلك الحق مت شهيدا، وإن عشت عشت حميدا" .. 

تسامح الناس بما كانوا من أمر الإمام أحمد .. وتناقلت خبره الركبان إلى خارج العراق، فغضب له حتى الذين ليسوا على رأيه وما لقيه أحد إلا قوى قلبه وشد أزره. وشرد أحمد بن حنبل وهو يعاني فوق مركب خشن تحت الأغلال، وتساءل لماذا يمتحنه الخليفة المأمون بخلق القرآن؟! إنه يمتحن الذين يتولون مناصب في الدولة كالقضاة، والذين ينالون عطائه .. والإمام لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء. 

لقد جمع العلماء للمناظرة في هذا الأمر وهو في بغداد منذ ست سنين .. فما باله الآن بعد أن ترك بغداد مجاهدا في سبيل الله يمتحن العلماء؟! .. وما باله لا يسير على سنة أبيه هارون الرشيد الذي أنذر زعيم المعتزلة في زمانه بالقتل، إن هو جاهر بأن القرآن مخلوق، وشغل الناس بهذه القالة؟! .. 

ما بال المأمون يخالف نهج أبيه، ويخالف نفسه، ويعدل عن المناظرة إلى التهديد بالقتل؟!. ماذا حدث ليتغير المأمون؟! .. ولماذا يزج بالإمام أحمد في هذه الفتنة؟!. 

الذي حدث أن أحمد بن أبي دؤاد زعيم المعتزلة، قد أصبح صاحب الرأي، وله الأمر؟! وأحمد بن دؤاد هذا لن يستريح حتى يرى كل الرؤوس كرأسه .. وبصفة خاصة رأس الإمام أحمد الذي يتعذب بعفته وشموخه المنافقون! كان ابن دؤاد يلهث لينال منصبا عند المأمون، وأحمد بن حنبل رفض منصب قاضي اليمن ليسير على قدميه من بغداد إلى صنعاء ويطلب الحديث ويعمل حمالا في الطريق، ونساجا للسرويل ونساخا بصنعاء ليوفر لنفسه النفقة!! ثم إن أحمد بن أبي دؤاد ينحني متقبلا لعطاء الخليفة، وأحمد بن حنبل يأباه! 

وفي حلقات المسجد الجامع ببغداد يجتمع الآلاف حول الإمام في حلقته، أما ابن أبي دؤاد فلا يجرؤ أحمد على الجلوس في حلقته ولم يكتمل لحلقته قط عشرة من طلاب العلم وأصحاب المسائل!!. فإذلال الإمام أحمد هو عزاء ابن دؤاد عما يتردى فيه من هوان! ولكن الجاحظ وهو أعظم المفكرين والكتاب في عصره، يقيم مع الخليفة هناك .. فما بال الجاحظ لا يعظ الخليفة؟!. 

من الحق أن الجاحظ سخر بعدد من العلماء المتزمتين من أجل السنة، وجعلهم هزأة، وأسماهم الحمقى من معلمي الصبية، ذلك أنهم اتهموه بالزندقة افتراء عليه، ولكن الجاحظ يعرف قدر الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، فما باله يترك المأمون يطلب مثول أحمد أمامه وهو في الأصفاد! كان المأمون نفسه قبل أن يمرض كان قد دخله شيء من بعض أهلس السنة، وكان الإمام أحمد إماما لأهل السنة، فمواقفهم وأقوالهم تحسب عليه على الرغم من شقائه بهم وبعده عنهم..! 
فهذا النفر من علماء أهل السنة قد سكتوا عن المظالم من قبل، وشغبوا على أهل الغناء ولاعبي الشطرنج في بغداد، ثم بايعوا زعيم أهل الغناء إبراهيم المهدي أمير للمؤمنين بدلا من المأمون ثم أنهم أهدروا دم المأمون!! حتى إذا غلب المأمون، تسللوا إليه وهو على أبواب بغداد، ينافقون ويبايعونه، سارين في الليل أو سارين في النهار! ثم إنهم أنكروا عليه اهتمامه بالفلسفة والعلوم وحرضوا عليه العامة في بغداد، لأنهم يخالفونه في القول بخلق القرآن! وهاهم أولاء بعد أن هددهم يذعنون له، ويقول قائلهم: "ما تعلمنا العلم والفقه والدين إلا من أمير المؤمنين، ويهدرون في ذلك آراءهم وكرامتهم نفسها!! 

ولكن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل طراز آخر من الرجال! وهو أشد الناس ضيقا بهذا النفر وإنكارا لهم وإزراء عليهم .. إلا أنه لا يتبع عورات الآخرين!! ولقد اعتزلهم حين عاتبوه، وواجههم على الرغم من لينه بأنهم قوم لا يحسنون إلا الغيبة والمراءاة والكذب والنفاق، وأن انصرافه عنهم إلى العلم هو العمل الصالح الذي يليق بالأتقياء! .. ألأن المأمون كان يعفهم شدد عليهم النكير، فاعترفوا، فأعلن على الناس عيوبهم؟!.! 

لقد أذاع المأمون على الأمة ما صح عنده من مطاعن على هذا النفر من الفقهاء: الفساد، والرشوة والنفاق والتصاغر، والحقد والوشاية إلى مثالب أخرى غليظة ذكرها الطبري بالتفصيل فيما كتب عن أحداث سنة 218 هـ؟! .. ربما..!! ثم .. لماذا يقترف المأمون هذا البغي، وهو يجاهد في سبيل الله، وأحمد ابن حنبل يدعو المسلمين إلى نصرته؟! أيمكن أن تزدهر حضارة كل هذا الازدهار وتتألق فيها عقول المفكرين والعلماء وحرية الفكر على الرغم من ذلك تنتهك؟! 
لعل ابن أبي دؤاد يريد أن يقنع الناس أن كل العلماء والفقهاء، يجب أن ينحنوا، بما أنه هو نفسه قد انحنى!! .. ولكن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، كان يدرك أنه مسئول أمام الله عن الدفاع عما يؤمن بأنه حق، فإن مات في سبيله فهو شهيد. إنه لا يعرف أن المأمون لا يأخذ بالوشاية وهو يعتبر الأخذ بالوشاية أظلم من الواشي، فما خطبه معه؟ .. وهو يعرف أن المأمون لا يشتم أحدا، فكيف طعن في كل فقهاء السنة أبشع مطاعن!؟! إنه إذن لتأثير خارق على المأمون يمارسه بن أبي دؤاد! .. 

وقد ظلت الحادثات طوال رحلة الضنى من بغداد إلى طرطوس، تلح على أحمد وتواجهه بأنه مسئول عن الحقيقة .. فإن تخلى عنها لحظة، انهار كل شيء في أعماق الناس!! وهكذا سار الإمام أحمد بروح شهيد!. سيناضل عما يؤمن به، لكيلا تسقط رايات الحقيقة، ولكي تظل الفضيلة شامخة أبدا!. 

أما لمشفقون على الإمام أحمد، فقد نصحوه بأن يستجيب تقية .. ولكنه رأى أن التقية في موقف كهذا لا تجوز، أيقول غير ما يراه؟ ماذا يتقي؟! .. أهو الحكم بموته؟ إنه سيموت في يوم ما ولكن الناس؟ .. لعلهم سيعتنقون الرأي الخطأ، ويبقى هو مسئولا أمام الله عن تضليلهم! 

بل لا تجوز التقية إلا في زمن غاشم يعلم الناس في الحقيقة، فلا يضللهم قول أو سكوت .. أما هذا الزمان فهو زمن يعدل فيه الخليفة، ويخرج فيه مجاهدا أعداء الإسلام .. والحقيقة في حاجة إلى رماة بواسل، وإلى شموع تحترق لتضئ الظلمات .. وإلا تخبط الجاهلون في عشوات الضلال.

لقد أذعن كل الفقهاء والعلماء إلا اثنين .. هو وتلميذه محمد بن نوح .. وبالأمس كان معهما اثنان آخران .. ولكن مس الحديد وثقل الأغلال، وإهانات الأوغاد، ثقلت عليهما .. فأجابا فيما دعيا إليه، فأطلق سراحهما. وسير الإمام أحمد ابن السادسة والخمسين، وتلميذه الشاب محمد ابن نوح في الأغلال والأصفاد، تحت الإهانة، وهما على بعير واحد إلى آخر الأرض..! 

وسأله رجل في الطريق وقد رأى ضعف جسمه: "أإن عرضت على السيف تجيب؟" قال: "لا". فقال الرجل: "الله اكبر .. هذا هو الإمام أحمد". وألح الشعور بالمسئولية على الإمام أحمد .. وكان جلدا، ألف مشقات الأسفار، أما تلميذه الشاب فلم يحتمل المشقة، وأنهكه ما عاناه، فاعتل .. وما كان محمد بن نوح ليمتحن لولا أنه تلميذ الإمام أحمد وجاره .. كم من الناس يعذبون من أجلك يا أحمد؟!! ولكنه بلاء في الله يا أحمد!! بلاء في الله شديد!! 

حتى إذا كانا في خان على الطريق، قابل أحد رواد حلقته أحد رواد حلقته في بغداد، وكان عزيزا لديه .. فقال له الإمام أحمد: "لقد تنيت" .. فقال الرجل: "ليس هذا عناء يا إمام .. أنت اليوم رأس الناس، والناس يقتدون بك". وأطرق الإمام أحمد وهو يتأوه .. أواه .. هنا العبرة يا بني .. أنا المسئول عن موقف الناس!! 

وأضاف الرجل: "فوالله لئن أجبت بخلق القرآن، ليجيبن بإجابتك خلق من خلق الله". وهز الإمام أحمد رأسه وما تزال الدموع تبلل لحيته .. والرجل مستمر في قوله: "إن الخليفة إن لم يقتلك فأنت تموت، ولابد من الموت، فاتق الله ولا تجبهم بشيء." .. وارتفع صوت الإمام أحمد من خلال الدموع: "ما شاء الله ما شاء الله". ثم قال: "أعد علي ما قلت" فأعاد الرجل .. وهبت على الإمام أحمد نسمة من الرضاء بقضاء الله، جففت الدموع التي بللت لحيته فانطلق صوته الندي: "ما شاء الله ما شاء الله" .. وطابت نفسه بما كان قد صمم عليه .. ألا يجيب المأمون إلى ما يدعو إليه!! 

واقترب الإمام وتلميذه محمد من طرطوس .. فإذا برجل يقبل إلى أحمد متهللا: "البشرى! لقد مات المأمون". كان أحمد قد دعها الله ألا يرى المأمون!! .. فلم يره قط! وأعيد أحمد وتلميذه محمد بن نوح إلى بغداد، وترفق رجال الشرطة بهما في الطريق، فما يدرون ما يكون شأن الإمام أحمد مع الخليفة الجديد؟! ربما أكرمه فباءوا هم بغضب الخليفة الجديد!. 
وأحسنوا إلى الإمام أحمد وتلميذه محمد بن نوح .. ولكن محمد بن نوح الذي أضناه السفر تضعضع وخارت قواه، وعكف عليه أمامه يعالجه بلا جدوى، فقد نفد الزيت من المصباح، وحم القضاء .. وأمسك المناضل الشاب بيد أستاذ قائلا: "الله الله !! إنك لست مثلي. إنما أنت إمام يقتدي به، وقد مد الخلق أعناقهم إليك لما يكون منك فاتق الله واثبت لأمر الله". 
وسقط ميتا!!! 

وما وعظ تلميذ أستاذ كما صنع محمد بن نوح مع الإمام أحمد بن حنبل..! ولكنه مات شهيدا دفاعا عما يؤمن به .. وبكاه الإمام أحمد أحر بكاء وصلى عليه .. وقال عنه: "ما رأيت أحدا على حداثة سنه وقلة علمه أقوم بأمر الله من محمد بن نوح". عهد المأمون لأخيه المعتصم ـ وهو ابن جارية تركية ـ فتولى الأمر وكان المعتصم قوي الجسم حتى ليحمل حديدا يزن ألف رطل ويسير به خطوات! وكان على هذه القوة والبسطة في الجسم قليل الحظ من الثقافة .. حتى لقد أقصاه أبوه هارون الرشيد! 

ولكن المأمون رأى أن جهاد أعداء الدولة يحتاج إلى رجل سيف في قوة المعتصم وحزمه وشدته، أوصاه بالإبقاء على ابن أبي دؤاد فترك له المعتصم شئون الدولة فأدارها الوزير على هواه .. أما المعتصم فوهب نفسه للحرب .. وكان أحمد بن أبي دؤاد حسن التأني حلو الحديث بارع النفاق، وكان على دراية بشيء من أخبار الأولين، وبأطراف من الثقافة لا يعرفها المعتصم، فاستطاع أن يستولي على عقل الخليفة، واستصدر أمرا بحبس أحمد بن حنبل في السجن الكبير ببغداد، وانشغل الخليفة المعتصم بتوطيد أركان الدولة فولى الأتراك مع أخواله. 

وفي أول حكمه توالت أحداث غريبة ومبالغة: مات الإمام محمد الجواد فجأة كما ذهب من قبله إمام الشيعة أبوه الإمام علي بن موسى بن جعفر الصادق في ظروف مريبة .. ثم اتهم العباس بن المأمون بالتآمر على عمه المعتصم فقتل! 
وفي السجن ترك الإمام أحمد شهورا تحت الأصفاد شهورا طوالا، ودسوا إليه خلالها عليه من يزينون له الاعتراف بخلق القرآن! .. وعادوا يذكرونه بجواز أن يقول المؤمن غير ما يؤمن به أو يسكت على ما ينكره من باب التقية فقال لهم: "إذا سكت العالم تقية والجاهل يجهل فمتى يظهر الحق؟. إن من كان قبلكم كان أحدهم ينشر بالمنشار ثم لا يصده ذلك عن دينه". دسوا عليه أكثر الناس تأثيرا عليه وأقرب الناس إليه: عمه!! ولكن بلا جدوى! 

ثم عادوا يخوفونه بالتعذيب والضرب بالسياط .. وأنس إلى جار له بالسجن فقال له: ما أبالي بالحبس وما هو ومنزلي إلا واحد، ولا قتلا بالسيف، وإنما أخاف فتنة السوط وأخاف ألا أصبر". فقال له جاره السجين: "لا عليك. فما هو إلا سوطان ثم لا تدري أين يقع الباقي". ومرت الشهور بعد الشهور والإمام أحمد في حبسه بين الترغيب والترهيب .. واحبه من في السجن، فأحاطوا به يلقون عليه المسائل فيجيب ويعلمهم مما علم رشدا .. وأكبره الجميع في السجن حتى السجانون. 
أما خارج السجن، فقد كانت بغداد تموج بالسخط، على من سجنوا الإمام أحمد!. وتصاعدت نفثات التلاميذ والاتباع ورواد الحلقة، استنكارا لما حدث لإمامهم!. أما زملاؤه من العلماء والفقهاء الذين أجابوا المأمون لما أراد، فقد أسرعوا إلى مصانعة المعتصم، وكانوا يتمنون في أعماقهم أن يسقط الإمام أحمد كما سقطوا..! فلماذا يظل هو وحده دونهم نظيف الصفحات نقي السيرة مرتفع الهامة؟! وإن بعضهم على الرغم من كل شيء ليعاني من تأنيب الضمير .. وأرسل إليه أحد المعجبين به وهو شيخ في نحو التسعين ومن يقول له: "اثبت فقد حدثنا الليث بن سعد عن .. 

عن أبي هريرة: "قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أرادكم على معصية الله فلا تطيعوه" 

وانشرحت نفس الإمام أحمد، فهاهو ذا شيخ في التسعين يرسل إليه يشد أزره لا يبالي بحديث شريف لم يعرفه من قبل! فقام في السجن يؤذن بالصلاة وعرف ابن أبي دؤاد أن خصمه قد فتن كل من في السجن: المسجونين وحتى السجانين!! فأمر بنقله إلى سجن خاص في قبو بدار والي بغداد، ليكون وحده. وضاعفوا له القيود والأغلال وأقاموا عليه سجانين من شذاذ الخلق، من مماليك أتراك، فيهم الغلظة والغباء، والجهل باللغة العربية فلا يفهمون ما يريد إن هو طلب منهم شيئا: ماء أو نحوه! 

وأرسلوا إليه من الفقهاء من يناظره، ولكنه لم يزد على ما قاله من قبل، وظل يرفض القول بخلق القرآن. ثم حملوه إلى دار الخلافة وهو يرسف في أغلال وقيود وسلاسل يكاد يسقط من تحتها..! .. فقد كانوا كلما مر عليه يوم، زادوا عليه في ثقل الحديد! وكان الوزير وقاضي القضاة أحمد بن أبي دؤاد قد أرسل إلى كل ولاة الأمصار باسم المعتصم يأمرهم أن يمتحنوا العلماء والقضاة والفقهاء في خلق القرآن، فمن أنكر منهم، حمل في الأصفاد مهانا إلى دار الخلافة ببغداد .. 
ومثل أحمد أمام الخليفة وحوله حشد من العلماء والفقهاء المنافقين وابن أبي دؤاد .. وإذ بالإمام أحمد يرى في الأصفاد صديقا له من مصر، درس معه على الشافعي في مكة وبغداد .. وهو الآن فقيه عالم تقي مسموع الكلمة في مصر .. وقد سحبوه في سلاسل الحديث لأنه رفض القول بخلق القرآن! .. وكان أحمد منهكا مما عاناه، ولكنه حين شاهد صديقه الفقيه المصري تهلل قائلا: "أي شيء تحفظ عن أستاذنا الشافعي في المسح على الحفين عند الوضوء؟!" وانفجر ابن أبي دؤاد محنقا: "انظروا رجلا هو ذا يقدم لضرب العنق يناظر في الفقه؟!". 

بدأ الخليفة يحاكم أحمد بن حنبل.

يحكي الإمام أحمد ما جرى في هذه المحاكمة: (قال المعتصم لأحمد بن أبي دؤاد: "أدنه" فلم يزل يدنيني حتى قربت منه. ثم قال: "أجلس". وقد أثقلتني الأقياد. فمكثت قليلا. ثم قلت: "تأذن لي في الكلام؟" فقال: "تكلم". فقلت: "إلام دعا الله ورسوله؟." قال المعتصم: "شهادة ألا إله إلا الله." فقلت: "فأنا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله". ثم روى الإمام أحمد أن المعتصم قال له أنه لو لم يجده في يد من قبله لما عرض له. ثم سأل أحدا ممن كانوا حوله: "ألم آمرك برفع المحنة؟!". وأمر الفقهاء الموجودين فناظروا الإمام أحمد في خلق القرآن. 

قالوا له: "ما تقول في القرآن" ما تقول في علم الله عز وجل فسكت، فقال بعضهم: "أليس قد قال الله عز وجل 

{ٱللهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ}( الرعد ،الآية : 16 )

والقرآن أليس هو بشيء؟" فرد الإمام أحمد: "قال تعالى: 

أفدمرت إلا ما أراد الله عز وجل؟ والله تعالى لم يسم كلامه في القرآن شيئا. يقول الله تعالى: 

{تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا} (الأحقاف ، الآية : 24 ) 

فالقول ليس الشيء ولكن الشيء هو الذي يقول له الله. ويقول تعالى: 

{ إِنَّمَآ أَمْرُهُ إِذَآ أَرَادَ شَيْئاً}(يس ، الآية : 82 )

فالشيء ليس أمره وإنما هو ما يأمره .. وقال له بعضهم في الأثر "إن الله خلق الذكر أي القرآن". قال هذا خطأ. حدثنا غير واحد إن الله كتب (لا خلق) الذكر. 

واحتجوا عليه بما رواه ابن مسعود: "ما خلق الله عز وجل من جنة ولا نار ولا سماء ولا أرض أعظم من آية الكرسي" فقال أحمد: "إنما وقع الخلق على الجنة والنار والسماء والأرض ولم يقع على القرآن. وكان أحمد بن أبي دؤاد أقنع المعتصم نم قبل، أن من رفض القول بخلق القرآن لا يحق له أن يجلس للناس، ليحدثهم أو ليفتيهم، في جامع أو في داره أو في أي مكان، بل هو مخالف للإسلام، يجعل القرآن قديما كالله تعالى، فهو مشرك يحل دمه!! وما عاد في أهل السنة بالعراق من يرفض الاعتراف بخلق القرآن إلا إمامهم أحمد بن حنبل وهو يزنهم جميعا!! 

وكان الخليفة المعتصم لقلة حظه من العلم لا يريد أن يخوض في المسألة كلها، فكان يقول كلما اتهموا الإمام أحمد بن حنبل بالكفر: "ناظروه، ناظروه". فوثب أحمد بن أبي دؤاد مغيظا: "يا أمير المؤمنين هو والله ضال مضل مبتدع." وتتابع الفقهاء الحاضرون يشتمون الإمام أحمد بن حنبل فلم يعبأ الخليفة بهم وقال لهم: "ناظروه". 

وكانوا كلهم قد ناظروه .. فاقبل ابن أبي دؤاد يناظره. 

فلم يلتفت إليه الإمام أحمد. 

فسأله الخليفة: "ألا تكلمه؟" فقال أحمد: "لا أعرفه من أهل العلم فأناظره .." ثم استطرد: "يا أمير المؤمنين أعطوني شيئا من كتاب الله عز وجل". فاقبل الخليفة يغري الإمام أحمد ويقول له: "والله إني عليه لشفيق. "ثم قال للحاضرين" والله إن أجابني لأطلقن عنه يدي ولأركبن إليه بجندي. 

فلم يزد جواب أحمد على أن قال: "أعطوني شيئا من كتاب الله عز وجل" .. وقال الخليفة لأحمد: "ما أعرفك" فقال أحد الفقهاء الحاضرين وقد أنبه ضميره: "يا أمير المؤمنين. أعرفه منذ ثلاثين سنة يرى طاعتكم والحج والجهاد معكم." فقال المعتصم: "والله إنه لعالم وإنه لعالم وإنه لفقيه. وما يسوءني أن يكون مثله معي يرد عني أهل الشرك. 
ثم قال: "يا أحمد أجبني إلى شيء فيه أدني فرج لك، حتى أطلق عنك يدي" فقال أحمد: "أعطوني شيئا من كتاب الله عز وجل." ولم يزد على ذلك! 

وقام الخليفة مهموما، وأعيد أحمد إلى السجن وأرسلوا إليه من يناظره في السجن وينذره: "أن أمير المؤمنين قد حلف أن يضربك وأن يلقيك في موضع لا ترى فيه الشمس. ويقول إن أجابني أحمد أطلقت عنه يدي." 
فلم يجبه أحمد..! 

وفي اليوم التالي أعيد أحمد إلى مجلس الخليفة المعتصم، وكان الوقت رمضان .. وأحمد قائم ليله صائم نهاره .. وقد أوشك الخليفة أن يطلقه لتهدأ عنه الثورة التي أوشكت أن تنفجر في بغداد غضبا للإمام أحمد. 
فقال ابن أبي دؤاد: "يا أمير المؤمنين أن العامة تصدقه .. والعامة تقول أن أحمد بن حنبل قد دعا على المأمون فمات، إن العامة وهم حشو الأمة يصدقونه ويتبعونه بالحق والباطل. فإن تركته شجعت عليك العامة وخالفت مذهب المأمون، فيقول العامة أن أحمد غلب الخليفتين". 

واستفز هذا الكلام المعتصم فقال: "ناظروه لآخر مرة". وناظروا أحمد في خلق القرآن وفي رؤية الله تعالى فاحتج عليهم بحديث صحيح: "أما أنكم سترون الله ربكم كما ترون هذا البدر "(وكان الرسول مع صحبه في ليلة البدر)! وشك ابن أبي دؤاد في صحة الحديث، فأكد الإمام أحمد صحة الحديث واستشهد بفقيه فقير، مشهور بالأمانة والعفة، يحسن رواية الأحاديث .. ولكنه كان فقيرا جهد الفقر لا يملك قوت يومه، وقد اعتزل الناس، واختفى طوال أيام الامتحان بخلق القرآن، فتركوه. وأسرع إليه بن أبي دؤاد وقد عرف من الجواسيس أين يختفي وسأله عن حاله، فلم يجد معه درهما .. وسأله عن الحديث الذي رواه أحمد في المناظرة أمام المعتصم .. فقال الرجل أنه حديث صحيح .. وألح عليه أن يكذب الحديث وقال أن مجلس الخليفة منعقد وهو ينتظر الجواب، والخليفة في حاجة إلى من يكذب هذا الحديث .. ثم أضاف .. هذه حاجة الدهر .. وأعطاه عشرة آلاف درهم، ومازال يلح حتى قال الرجل: "في الإسناد من لا يعول عليه"! 
وأسرع به ابن أبي دؤاد يروي ما سمعه على الخليفة في المجلس!! ودمعت عينا أحمد أسفا على المحدث الفقير الذي انهار أمام الحاجة!! وأرجعوا أحمد إلى السجن .. ليعودوا به في اليوم التالي إلى دار الخلافة، فيمروا به على قاعات عديدة حشد فيها سجانون وسيافون غلاظ .. عسى أن يرهبه المنظر .. ويغريه الخليفة الآخر مرة، فيأبى أن يقر بخلق القرآن فيصرخ فيه الخليفة: "عليك اللعن خذوه واسجنوه". 

فأخذوا الإمام فعلقوه، وظلوا يضربونه ويقولون له: "أجب" فلا يجب. صبرا يا أحمد .. إنه بلاء في الله شديد.! 

واشتد به الوجع واللظى وهو صائم .. وأغمى عليه .. حتى إذا أفاق جاءوه بماء ليشرب. فقال: "لا أفطر". 

وطرحوه على وجهه وداسوه بالنعال .. حتى أغمى عليه .. ورأوا دماءه تسيل فملئوا منه رعبا! وعندما أفاق أحمد، أخذ ينظر إليهم بلا اكتراث، ولكنها نظرات يخالجها الازدراء!! ويقول أحد الذين شاهدوا تعذيبه: "ما كنا في عينه إلا كأمثال الذباب". ومن خارج دار الخلافة، اجتمع الآلاف من محبيه وتلاميذه، حتى الذين لا يرون رأيه كانوا ينكرون في صراخ غاضب ما يحدث له. وتعالى هدير الاحتجاج والاستنكار .. وأغراه أحد الحاضرين أن يعترف لينجو من العذاب ويخرج إلى محبيه فقال: اقتل نفسي ولا اقتل هؤلاء جميعا". 

ودخل أحد الفقهاء داره على بناته، فوجدهن يبكين ويطالبنه أن يذهب إلى المعتصم مستشفعا للإفراج عن أحمد بن حنبل .. وقال البنات لأبيهن: "أدركوا ابن حنبل قبل أن يضعف من التعذيب. فلأن يرسل إلينا نعي أبينا أهون علينا من أن نسمع أن أحمد بن حنبل قد أذعن!!". ووقف أحد الفقهاء بباب المعتصم يصرخ "أيضرب سيدنا؟! أيضرب سيدنا!؟ لا صبر لنا"وانفجرت الهتافات تلعن ابن أبي دؤاد والمعتصم نفسه! وأوشكت الثورة أن تشغل في بغداد، وكان المعتصم يعد العدة لجهاد الروم .. فلعن الجميع، وأمر أن يعفوه من كل هذا ليفرغ هو للحرب. 

وأطلق سراح الإمام أحمد ..

وأعيد إلى بيته يعالج جراحه، ولزم داره مريضا منهكا .. وقيل له: سيعذب الله المعتصم فيك لأنه ضربك وأنت ساجد .. فذكر لهم قول الله تعالى: "وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله". وعندما علم أن المعتصم خرج ليحارب الروم فانتصر وفتح عمورية، فرح الإمام أحمد وقال!! عفا الله عنه بما جاهد في سبيله". 

وقد عوتب الجاحظ عن موقفه من محنة أحمد فقال: "لو كان كل كشف هتكا، وكل امتحان تجسسا، لكان القاضي أهتك الناس لستر، وأشد الناس تتبعا لعورة". وكان تعليق أحمد على قوله الجاحظ: "عفا الله عنه". لقد ظل أحمد في سجن المعتصم نحو عامين ونصف عام، يضرب بالسياط ويعذب بالسيف، ويوطأ بالأقدام عندما يسجد في الصلاة .. ويغرونه خلال هذا التعذيب بكل طيبات الحياة إن هو .. عدل عن رأيه، وهو يهمهم لنفسه: إنه لبلاء في الله شديد. 
وبعد أن شفي أحمد من آثار التعذيب، خرج إلى حلقته، فاستقبلته بغداد استقبال الفاتحين .. ولم يستطع أحد أن يمنع الناس عنه .. وعاد يحدثهم ويعلمهم كما عودهم من قبل. حتى إذا مات المعتصم، وتولى الواثق، حاول أن يسير سيرة المأمون .. وجمع إليه أهل العلم والفلسفة، وحفلت مجالسه بمناظرات علمية وفقهية خصبة .. وناظر هو نفسه في الطب والكيمياء والفلك والرياضيات. وكان مجلسه يجمع المثقفين من جميع الديانات. 

ولقد حاولوا أن يغروا الواثق بالإمام أحمد ولكنه سئم هذا الأمر، وخشي الثورة، ورأى أن يترك الناس على آرائهم .. ثم أن القول بخلق القرآن صار مادة لعبث ظرفاء العصر، فقد دخل على الواثق أحدهم يقول به: "عظم الله أجركم في القرآن. فإن القرآن قد مات!". فنهره الخليفة الواثق قائلا: "ويلك! القرآن يموت؟" قال: "يا أمير المؤمنين ألستم تقولون إن القرآن مخلوق؟ فكل مخلوق يموت! فبم يصلي الناس التراويح؟". فضحك الواثق وقال: "قاتلك الله أمسك". حقا لقد سئم الناس، وسئم الحكام .. إلا أن ابن أبي دؤاد .. فمازال بالخليفة حتى استدعى الإمام أحمد فقال له: "لا تجمعن إليك أحدا ولا تساكني في بلد أنا فيه". 

فاختفى الإمام أحمد، وحمل إلى الواثق فقيه من الأمصار اشتد في الهجوم على من يقولون بخلق القرآن .. وكان الرجل في الأصفاد، فأمره الخليفة أن يناظر ابن أبي دؤاد .. فقال الرجل: "شيء لم يدع إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا الخلفاء الراشدون من بعده وأنت تدعو الناس إليه، ليس يخلو من أن تقول علموه أو جهلوه. فإن قلت علموه وسكتوا عنه، وسعني وإياك من السكوت ما وسع القوم. وإن قلت جهلوه وعلمته أنت، فيا لكع أين لكع، أيجهل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدون، وتعلم أنت!!". فوثب الواثق من مجلسه، وهو يردد كلام الرجل ضاحكا، وأمر بإطلاق سراح الراجل. ولم يعد الواثق إلى امتحان في خلق القرآن .. وانصرف إلى الحرب حتى مات .. 

ومات الواثق وتولى ابنه المتوكل .. فاحسن إلى الإمام أحمد وحاول أن يصله بالمال .. ولكن الإمام أحمد ظل على عهده يرفض العطاء. على أنه رخص لأولاده في قبول عطاء الخليفة، وظل يعلم الناس حتى بلغ السابعة والسبعين، فمرض واشتد به المرض، وكان قد أصبح في عصره أوحد عصره حقا .. وقد ألف كبار رجال الدولة أن يخوضوا الطين إلى بيته الواقع في شارع ضيق مترب، موفدين من الخليفة يطلبون منه الرأي. وما كان يبخل بالرأي .. وقال عنه المتوكل: "لو نشر أبي المعتصم وقال فيه شيئا لم أقبله..". 

ولم يطل المرض بالإمام أحمد بن حنبل .. فمات بعد أن ترك ثروة ضخمة من الأحاديث والفقه، وهو يوصي اتباعه وأصحابه أن يدعوا إلى سبيل الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، ويذكرهم بأن الله تعالى قال لموسى وهارون حين أرسلهما إلى فرعون: "اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى فقولا له قولا لينا" .. فالقول اللين واجب في الدعوة .. على أن اتباعه اشتدوا على الناس حين أزعجوهم وجعلوا الأجيال تنسب إلى الإمام ما ليس فيه..! 

ولقد أمر المتوكل بالضرب على أيدي اتباع الإمام أحمد حين هاجموا أهل البدع من أصحاب الغناء والطرب ولاعبي الشطرنج .. وحين أفسدوا ملابس النساء بالحبر .. وكان الإمام أحمد قد رخص بهذا للسلطان إن خرج النساء متعطرات متزينات .. وكان النساء قد زحمن شوارع بغداد بملابس وعطور تثير الفتنة .. وملأن ليلها بالمغامرة!! فانتزع اتباع ابن حنبل سلطة الخليفة، وأخذوا لهم يعاقبون الناس .. فأمر الخليفة بأخذ اتباع الإمام أحمد بالشدة، وزج بهم في السجن، ولكنه قال في الإمام أحمد: "لقد عرف الله لأحمد صبره وبلاءه ورفع علمه أيام حياته وبعد موته. وأنا أظن أن الله تعالى يعطي أحمد ثواب الصديقين." .. 

على أن الإمام أحمد تدبر قبل موته رأيه في خلق القرآن. 

فذهب إلى أن من زعم أن القرآن مخلوق فهو كافر، وزعم أنه غير مخلوق فهو مبتدع .. فالقرآن بحروفه ومعانيه هو كلام الله غير مخلوق، وهو من علم الله، وعلمه غير خلقه، فالقرآن غير مخلوق، ولكنه حادث بحدوث التكلم .. 
والأمر كله لا يستحق المحنة التي سقط بسببها شهداء كمحمد بن نوح، والبويطي الفقيه المصري تلميذ الشافعي، ونال بسببها بعض الفقهاء والعلماء تشهيرا أزرى بهم في عيون الناس، ونال فيها الإمام أحمد أبلغ الأذى .. فالقول بخلق القرآن أو عدم خلقه لا يحقق شيئا من مصالح العباد، ولا يقيم المجتمع الأمثل الذي هو هدف الشريعة!! على أن الإمام أحمد نال بسبب هذا الأذى مكانة كبيرة، فقد كان مثالا خارقا لصاحب الرأي الذي يناضل في سبيل رأيه .. فأكبره الذين يوافقونه والذين يخالفونه على السواء .. إلا الذين في قلوبهم مرض!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أخي العزيز / أحمد ناصر

تحيةُ تقدير واحترام ..
هكذا يفيضُ الحقُُّ ويعلوا من خلال من هم مثلك .. حباهم الله بممده وإلهامه ..

المرجعيةُ هي الإلهام .. إلهامٌ مستمرٌ لاينقطع .. إلهامٌ من الله المُحيط ولاغيرُهُُ يملكُ تلك الإستطاعة  - الإحاطة - ..

إن الله لم يخلق هذا الكون ثم رحل - معاذ الله -وتركه للحواس كي تعيد تقييمه ..

سوف أكمل حديثي - أدعو بمددٍ وإلهامٍ من الله المُحيط - عن وهم الحواس ومايتبعه من وهم العقل حين ينسخ تلك الأوهام ..
ومن باب العلم سنعرف أن الحواس لاتستطيع الإحاطة ولاتصلح كمرجعية ..
وهنا تسقط كلُّ المقولاتِ غير المنطقية التي قالها هذا الرجل وأتباعه والذين يدخلون تباعاً وبأسماءٍ مختلفة ..

بعدها سوف أتحدثُ عن حركةِ المادةِ 
التي تتسم بأنها حركة بنيوية لمُفرداتٍ تملكُ العديدَ من الوظائف في بناءٍ وظيفيٍ متكاملٍ يتحركُ بالإلهامِ المُستمر ..
وكلُ عملٍ إجرائي - بواسطة الحواسِ أو العقل - يقوم على تثبيت أى مُفردة أو إخراجها من هذا البناء .. هو محضُ وهم ولايؤدي إلى يقين ..

وتوازياً مع ماصار إليه الحوارُ في نهايته سوف أتحدثُ عن البيان 
من وجهة نظري الخاصة استناداً إلى المعارف المعمليةِ والإنسانية 
كوسيلة للتواصل .. وهو علمٌٌ من علوم الله المباشرة التي علَمنا اللهُ إياها بإلهامٍ منه مُستمر 
وهنا سوف أتحدث عن مفهوم الكلام 
المعنى - الصفة -
اللفظ - الحال -
ثم أدخل من باب العاصفة ..

-القُرءان أزلي قديم أم مُحدث ؟-

وتوازياً مع كل هذا سوف أتحدث عن الإلهامِ في موضوعٍ مُنفصل

أخي العزيز / أحمد ناصر
لقد أضفت لي بما وهبك الله من مددٍ والهام
وعرفتُ منك كيف يكون الصبر

تحيةٌ خاصة لكل من ..

دراجون شادو
إبن طيبة
kane2008
fishawy

ونحن لها بمددٍ وإلهامٍ من الله

----------


## يجعله عامر

تحية للكرام 
على الرغم من اشتراكي في منتداكم منذ فترة إلا أني لم أتابع بالقدر الكافي 
هذا الشريط تحديدًا عرفني على كيفية الاختلاف بين الزملاء 
بالنسبة لي لمن يشير إلى "الدخول بأكثر من مُعرف" لست أرى سببًا بالنسبة لي يجعلني أتصرف بهكذا طريقة ، والحمد لله منذ أن اشتركت بمنديات على "الإنترنات" لم أشارك إلا بهذا المُعرف "يجعله عامر" .. وما أكتبه يعبر عني ، محترمًا الكل ، حتى في اختلافي مع شخص أحترمه ..
أحسب أن الكل يعرف هنا حديث النبي محمد عن مكارم الأخلاق .. لكن هل يرى القارئ أثر ذلك مع الشباب المختلفين حين يخاصمون أحد ..
للشخص الذي وصفني بالتافه :
أنت لا تعرفني أيه الزميل ، فكيف تجاسرت على ذلك ؟ إن كنت مسلمًا حقًا : استوثق قبل رمي الناس بالباطل والسباب والشتائم .. ومع ذلك أخي أنا أسامحك لأنك لا ترى حين الخصومة مع أحد إلا ما تقولب نفسك على رؤيته .
وصدقني ما داخلت مجددًا في الشريط إلاّ لأجل طارح المساهمة الأساسية لما وجدت فيه من خلق المسلم ورقي الحوار وإن اختلفت معه في المنطلق ، لكن الغاية واحدة .
أسأل الله لك المغفرة ولي وللكل .

----------


## Rasputin

> أخي أحمد ناصر
> إن ما فهمته من فكر د.أبو المكارم أنه يريد تكوين مرجعية عامة يتفق عليها جميع البشر بحيث تكون مرجعية يقينية وثابتة
> وأنه من خلالها يمكن أن نقبل أي دين ونحكم على صحته من خطئه
> إن أي فهم داخل الدين يناقض المرجعية العامة هو فهم خاطئ لأنه لا يمكن مناقضة الدين الصحيح بالمرجعية العامة.
> إنني من خلال قراآتي فإني لاحظت أن كلام الدكتور ممكن أن يقبله أي أحد من البشر على اختلاف مللهم وأديانهم أما كلامك فهو مخصوص ومقبول من أهل السنة والجماعة فقط ولذا فكلامه أعم وأشمل
> وتبين لي أن تقديم العقل والفطرة (حسب تعريف الدكتور أبو الكارم ) ليس تعظيما أو تقديسا لهما على الدين أو القرآن فكلهم من عند الله وكلهم آيات من آيات الله تهدف في خدمة البشرية جمعاء .
> هذا أهم ما فهمته من مقالاته وأسألك سؤالا لم يكن لك فيه إجابة واضحة منك خلال المقالات على أي أساس كنت لتقبل الأديان التي تعرض عليك ومن أي شئ ستحكم عليها من حيث الصحة أو الخطأ ؟
> 
> أما موضوع خلق القرآن فقد سمعت الدكتور علي جمعة مفتي الجمهورية يقول على التلفاز أن كلمات القرآن وآياته هي مخلوقة .
> ...


 what on the earth you are talk about؟
 :Poster Spam: 




عايز أقول لحضرتك وصفة كويسة وأسمع كلام مجرب ولا تسمع كلام طبيب

عند مسجد النور إللي ف العباسية وأنت رايح على رمسيس بعد بتوع المستلزمات الطبية في واحد بتاع عرقسوس 


وحش ماتشربش منه


بعد كده نقدر نصدق التمثيلية أو نمثل مع بعض  :CHYTRY: 

ولعلمك قعدت أتعالج 25 سنة بعد ماشربت من عنده مرة واحده

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> تحية للكرام 
> على الرغم من اشتراكي في منتداكم منذ فترة إلا أني لم أتابع بالقدر الكافي 
> هذا الشريط تحديدًا عرفني على كيفية الاختلاف بين الزملاء 
> بالنسبة لي لمن يشير إلى "الدخول بأكثر من مُعرف" لست أرى سببًا بالنسبة لي يجعلني أتصرف بهكذا طريقة ، والحمد لله منذ أن اشتركت بمنديات على "الإنترنات" لم أشارك إلا بهذا المُعرف "يجعله عامر" .. وما أكتبه يعبر عني ، محترمًا الكل ، حتى في اختلافي مع شخص أحترمه ..
> أحسب أن الكل يعرف هنا حديث النبي محمد عن مكارم الأخلاق .. لكن هل يرى القارئ أثر ذلك مع الشباب المختلفين حين يخاصمون أحد ..
> للشخص الذي وصفني بالتافه :
> أنت لا تعرفني أيه الزميل ، فكيف تجاسرت على ذلك ؟ إن كنت مسلمًا حقًا : استوثق قبل رمي الناس بالباطل والسباب والشتائم .. ومع ذلك أخي أنا أسامحك لأنك لا ترى حين الخصومة مع أحد إلا ما تقولب نفسك على رؤيته .
> وصدقني ما داخلت مجددًا في الشريط إلاّ لأجل طارح المساهمة الأساسية لما وجدت فيه من خلق المسلم ورقي الحوار وإن اختلفت معه في المنطلق ، لكن الغاية واحدة .
> أسأل الله لك المغفرة ولي وللكل .


 أخي المحترم
وأنا أيضاً مثلك أخي الكريم ولكني أتابع هنا لأتعلم من هذا البحر الزاخر بهذا المنتدى المتميز والأخ العصبي لم يصف شخصك بالتافه لو أردت الإنصاف فقد وصف شخصيتك الإعتبارية بالمنتدى وقصد أن مساهماتك هنا قليلة ومريبة إلى حد كبير كما أكتشفت ذلك بنفسي عندما أردت التأكد وهو أخبرك أنك عضو ليس له قيمة أو ثقل هنا وهو بذلك محق وقد رأيت أنه وصف ذلك بدقة وأنك الآن كما حدثنا عنك الأخ العصبي في الحديث فعلاً أتيت بثوب غريب وبتوقيت غريب وفقا لمتابعتي لهذا الموضوع الثري منذ بدايته والذي أتى فيه الدكتور أبو المكارم ببهتان عظيم رغم كل الأدلة والقرائن التي هدمت رأيه بالفعل من جميع الأخوة خاصة صاحب الموضوع المحترم أحمدناصر كما أنني  تابعت ايضا الموضوع الذي أوردته بالقاعة الدينية ثم تركته ولم تعود إليه إلا بظهور هذا الموضوع ومشاركتك الأخيرة هناك جائت باهته غير معبرة وقد أقنعني الأخ العصبي أكثر منك لأنه يتحدث بصراحة وتلقائية مع الكثير من المراوغة التي إستلزمها الموقف وقد تحدث على أساس مكانته والتي لاتملك مثلها هنا وكذلك ظهور المحترم دكتور ك بهذا الموضوع فقط ! أتجد أن هذا مُقنع لأحد حتى البلهاء ؟ .
إذن فالأمر بسيط وحاول أن تكون مقنع مثل الآخرين بتواجدك الثري وليس بالحديث الناعم .
هذا مارأيته وأردت أن أخبرك به بقلب نقي لأنني لاأعرفك ولاأعرف أحد بهذا الموضوع الذي أبهرني وتعلمت منه الكثير .
وأيهما أفضل في نظرك أن تكون صريح ومواجه أم أن تكون مراوغ لاتجيد فن المراوغة وتجيد الحديث الناعم .
أسأله الله لي وللجميع ولك المغفرة والله مطلع على القلوب فلا تغتر لأن الكلمات الناعمة لن تكون مؤثرة بموقفك هنا وعطائك هنا لايكفي لأن يجعلك تبدو صادقاً .
نصيحتي لك أن تتفاعل وتأكد أنك ستجد صدر رحب من الجميع فقد حصلت على ترحيب كبير هنا رغم أنني لم اشارك الا بموضوع واحد عن الإعجاز بالقرآن الكريم .
وحسب نيتك التي يعلمها الله ستكون النتيجة التي ستحصل عليها وأعلم ذلك يقينا لاشك فيه لأن الله يدافع عن الحق وعن الذين آمنوا وسأنتظر لأشاهد وأتعلم من حكمتك وبراعتك وعلومك الكثيرة لكن أرجوك إبتعد عن الحديث الناعم الغير مقنع
والسلام عليكم

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم

الحقيقة يا استاذ احمد 
مش فاهم ايه سر المؤيدين لكلام  د ابو المكارم فى الاستماتة فى الدفاع بتلك الطريقة عن خلق القرآن مع ان امام الامة احمد ابن حنبل قد فصلها وفندها تفصيلا وواجه بها الموت وثبته الله وامده بالصبر والرضا  فكان له النجاح والفلاح لكن دلوقت بنلاقى معتزلة جدد
ودى تهمة هم بيتشرفوا بيه حاليا  رغم انها وصمة عار وخزى يجب ان يشعر بها كل مسلم تسول له نفسه ان يعتقد ان ما بين شظيتي رأسه قد يكون صحيحا عن قول الله وما انزله الله
ودا بكل المقاييس تخلف ونشوز عن فطرة الله
لكن تيجى نفكر يعنى ايه خلق القرآن اللى لم يتأخرو للحظات لمحاولة اثباته انه خلق
خلق القرآن معناه ان القرآن ليس كلام الله 
يعنى ايه ليس كلام الله؟ يعنى انه يحتمل الصواب والخطأ 
ودا اهم نقطة يجب لدعاة العقل ان يثبتوها حتى يكون لعقلهم الاولوية  فى بسط الاهواء والغرائز على الشريعة 
قال تعالى
وماكان لمؤمنٍ ولا مؤمنةٍ اذا قضى الله ورسوله امراً ان يكون لهم الخيرة من امرهم
ذلك قول الله وهذا هو مقياسنا للتعامل مع الشرع والدين 
فليس لعقولنا اهمية بجانب النص الدينى الذى انزله الله ووضحته السنة وفسره العلماء الحق الذين وهبوا عقولهم وقلوبهم وارواحهم  لكلمة لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله .
ولا اعلم كينونة هؤلاء ممن يدعون انهم يتابعون من بعيد وتبدأ اولى مشاركاتهم  تأييدا للباطل  وتسخيرا له  مع انهم اناس ما أُسمعنا قبلا عن مجدهم الدينى ولا استبسالهم العقائدى بل على العكس ما رأينا منهم الا بطلانا وبهتانا يلحقونه بالدين ويحاولون فى الخفاء ان  حركته بداعى التجديد الاحمق الذين يتشدقون انه الامل لصحوة اسلامية للعالم



> هذا أهم ما فهمته من مقالاته وأسألك سؤالا لم يكن لك فيه إجابة واضحة منك خلال المقالات على أي أساس كنت لتقبل الأديان التي تعرض عليك ومن أي شئ ستحكم عليها من حيث الصحة أو الخطأ ؟



عن هذا السؤال الاحمق  لتسمح لى استاذى الكريم ان اتحدث عنه
 فلا اعلم   مادخل ذلك بما طرحته اولا غير ان ذلك يثبت  ان ابو المكارم نجح فى مأربه وابعد الحديث قولا وفعلا عن وضعه الاصلى وهو على ما فهمت  يختص باهل الاسلام  الذين يقيمون للنص شأنا لا شك فيه ويعلو على اعقل ويسموا
فلم الاستدراج الى طرق محاورة الاخر من غير هذا الدين
ذلك شأن يختص به اهل الدعوة وهم كثر وبارعين فى مجالهم الذى لا يمر يوما الا ويكون قد اسلم الكثير فى كل الارض 
فلم هذا المنحى
ارجو الانتباه من محاولتهم قلب الطاولة
ولكنهم افقر من اى يفتنوا احد بذلك 
ولكنا نعلم انك نفس الرجل فلا تعتقدوا غير ذلك
 :1:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الخط الذي يفصل الخيرعن الشر ، 
هو الإختيار بعدم التصرف بناءاً عليهم ..

بمشيئة الله لي عودة

----------


## الحداد25

قلت اننى سأتحدث فى التطبيق العملى لاعمال المنهج العقلى و اصحاب نظرية تعطيل العقل .

(  أخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي اللّه عنه،
عن النبيّ صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال: "خَلَقَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ آدَمَ على صُورَتِهِ طُولُهُ سِتُّونَ ذِرَاعاً، فَلَمَّا خَلَقَهُ قال: اذْهَبْ فَسَلِّمْ على أُولَئِكَ: نَفَرٍ مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ جُلُوسٍ فاسْتَمِعْ ما يُحَيُّونَكَ فإنَّهَا تَحِيَّتُكَ وَتَحِيَّةُ ذُرّيَّتِكَ، فقال: السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ، فَقالُوا: السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهُ، فَزَادُوهُ: وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ". 
حديث "أن الله خلق آدم على صورته" أخرجه مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة
وعن أبي هريرة، رضي اللّه عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (خلق الله آدم على صورته، طوله ستون ذراعاً، فلما خلقه قال: اذهب فسلم على أولئك، نفر من الملائكة، جلوس، فاستمع ما يحيونك، فإنها تحيتك وتحية ذريتك، فقال: السلام عليكم، فقالوا: السلام عليك ورحمة الله، فزادوه: ورحمة الله، فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم، فلم يزل الخلق ينقص بعد حتى الآن) أخرجه البخارى, - باب: بدء السلام.  )

هنا وفق اصحاب نظرية ايقاف العقل عن التفكير  الحديث حسن وصحيح لانه جاء بالبخارى و مسلم
وفق اعمال العقل خلق الله ادم وطوله فى ارتفاع عمارة من عشرة طوابق وظل ينقص الى ان وصل لحجمه الحالى وهنا نتوقف فالجسد البشرى لن يتحمل ذلك الارتفاع لا العمود الفقرى ولا القلب ولم تصلنا اية اشارات علمية بأن الانسان كان يوما فى تلك الضخامة والعكس الاحافير البشرية تدل على انه كان اقل حجما .
وبالنهاية العقل يقول ان ذلك الحديث لم يصدر عن الرسول حتى ولو جاء بالبخارى .
ولى عودة

----------


## KANE2008

قبر نبى الله لو عليه السلام (لاحظ طول القبر )




قبر نبى الله عمران عليه السلام


ما رايك اذن يا من تحتكم الى العقل فى روايه الاسراء والمعراج  :: 
هل هى صحيحه ام خاطئه  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي العزيز / أحمد ناصر
> 
> تحيةُ تقدير واحترام ..
> هكذا يفيضُ الحقُُّ ويعلوا من خلال من هم مثلك .. حباهم الله بممده وإلهامه ..
> 
> المرجعيةُ هي الإلهام .. إلهامٌ مستمرٌ لاينقطع .. إلهامٌ من الله المُحيط ولاغيرُهُُ يملكُ تلك الإستطاعة  - الإحاطة - ..
> 
> إن الله لم يخلق هذا الكون ثم رحل - معاذ الله -وتركه للحواس كي تعيد تقييمه ..
> 
> ...


أخى الحبيب حكيم عيون
حقيقة أننى لا أجد من الكلمات ما يمكن أن أصف به إمتنانى بعد أن غمرتنى بكرمك وجزيل عباراتك ومدحك..
حقيقة أننى أكن لك كل إحترام ومودة..وإعجاب بما تنثره بعيير حروفك وشذى كلماتك..
إعلم بأنى أحبك فى الله..
وكلى لهفة وشوق لما ستتفضل به من مشاركاتك القيمة..
زادك الله من علمه وفضله..وألهمك أنوار الحكمة ..
وزادك مهابة على مهابتك..وعزة على عزتك
وتقبل خالص إمتنانى وتقديرى..وجزاك الله عنى كل خير

----------


## KANE2008

> وعن أبي هريرة، رضي اللّه عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (خلق الله آدم على صورته، طوله ستون ذراعاً، فلما خلقه قال: اذهب فسلم على أولئك، نفر من الملائكة، جلوس، فاستمع ما يحيونك، فإنها تحيتك وتحية ذريتك، فقال: السلام عليكم، فقالوا: السلام عليك ورحمة الله، فزادوه: ورحمة الله، فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم،*فلم يزل الخلق ينقص بعد حتى الآن* )أخرجه البخارى, - باب: بدء السلام. )


يعنى الخلق فى تناقص :: 
وبعدين ايه يثبت ان الحفريات اللى اكتشفوها لاول انسان على الارض  ::  ؟ 
تقدر تثبت ده؟
عمر سيدنا نوح عليه السلام كما ورد فى الاثر اكثر من 950 سنه فهل فى عصرنا هذا من كان فى مثل عمره ؟
قوم عاد وثمود والذين اعطاهم الله قوه وبسطه فى الجسم
{أَوَ لَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُوا *كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا هُمْ أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَآثَارًا فِي الْأَرْضِ* فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِن وَاقٍ} (21) سورة غافر

وحدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا عبد الواحد يعني بن زياد عن عمارة بن القعقاع حدثنا أبو زرعة قال سمعت أبا هريرة يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (أول من يدخل الجنة ح وحدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد وزهير بن حرب واللفظ لقتيبة قالا حدثنا جرير عن عمارة عن أبي زرعة عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر والذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة لا يبولون ولا يتغوطون ولا يمتخطون ولا يتفلون أمشاطهم الذهب ورشحهم المسك ومجامرهم الألوة وأزواجهم الحور العين *أخلاقهم على خلق رجل واحد على صورة أبيهم آدم ستون ذراعا في السماء*). 

رواه مسلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحقيقة يا استاذ احمد 
> مش فاهم ايه سر المؤيدين لكلام  د ابو المكارم فى الاستماتة فى الدفاع بتلك الطريقة عن خلق القرآن مع ان امام الامة احمد ابن حنبل قد فصلها وفندها تفصيلا وواجه بها الموت وثبته الله وامده بالصبر والرضا  فكان له النجاح والفلاح لكن دلوقت بنلاقى معتزلة جدد
> ودى تهمة هم بيتشرفوا بيه حاليا  رغم انها وصمة عار وخزى يجب ان يشعر بها كل مسلم تسول له نفسه ان يعتقد ان ما بين شظيتي رأسه قد يكون صحيحا عن قول الله وما انزله الله
> ودا بكل المقاييس تخلف ونشوز عن فطرة الله
> لكن تيجى نفكر يعنى ايه خلق القرآن اللى لم يتأخرو للحظات لمحاولة اثباته انه خلق
> خلق القرآن معناه ان القرآن ليس كلام الله 
> يعنى ايه ليس كلام الله؟ يعنى انه يحتمل الصواب والخطأ 
> ...


أخى الحبيب طائر الشرق
لقد ضرب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مثالا حيا لنا ولكل الأجيال المتعاقبة..عن الكيفية التى يجب أن يكون عليها المسلم الحق..
وكيف كان يعتزل مواطن الفتن فى بادىء الأمر..لأنه كان يؤمن بأن هناك ما هو أهم لتلك الأمة من الدخول فى مهاترات ومناقشات لا طائل منها ولا فائدة..
ثم وقف كحائط صد ضد تلك الإفتراءات والأكاذيب عندما وجد أنها تريد النيل من هذا الدين ..لم يكن يملك هذا الرجل إلا كلمة الحق..وقف بها فى وجه الخلفاء وبطشهم وصمد أمام المكائد والتهديدات والتنكيل..
هبهات للظلم مهما تجبر أو تكبر من أن ينال من الحق..والفكر لا يمكن أن ينتشر بسوط جلاد ولا بسيف الخليفة..ولا يمكن أن تختفى الحقيقة داخل جدران السجون مهما كان بطش السجان أو حقارته..
فإذا كان الإمام أحمد قد صبر على هذا البلاء..وعانى ما عاناه حتى لا تضيع الحقيقة..فإننا لا يجب أن ننتظر مكتوفى الأيدى حتى يخرج علينا إمام مثله..بل يجب علينا جميعا أن نسير فى خطين متوازيين..
الأول هو الرجوع إلى ما كان عليه السلف الصالح من طلب العلم..وبذل الغالى والنفيس من أجل هذا الطلب..
والثانى هو قراءة التاريخ ودراسة ما تعرضت له هذه الأمة من محاولات النيل منها..والوقوف فى وجه تلك المحاولات كلما طفت على السطح..وكلنا نعرف أن الزبد يذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث فى الأرض..وهذه دعوة للتوكل لا للتواكل..
هذه الدعوة مصحوبة بالتفاؤل لا بالتشاؤم..فالله يأبى إلا أن يتم نوره..فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

الأخ اللي بيشكك في حديث شريف لأنه مش موافق لعقله، ذكرني بموقف لأبي بكر الصديق عندما جاءه الكفار يضحكون و يسخرون من رواية النبي لحادثة الاسراء و المعراج قائلين: إن صاحبك يزعم أنه قد عرج به إلى السماء (هم فكروا بعقولهم أيضًا) يظنون أن أبا بكر و هو رجل ذو مكانة عقلية في قريش لن يصدق ذلك اذا عرض عليه،
فلم يرد أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه الا: ان كان قال فقد صدق
هل تعتقد أن أحدًا من كفار مكة كان يعقل الأمور و يزنها أفضل من أبي بكر؟ بالطبع لا، لكنه الايمان
فأنت صدقت بالنبي و آمنت برسالته بعقلك و فطرة الله فيك، بعد ذلك عليك أن تقول لعقلك قف عند حدك، و الا ستظل تعيد و تزيد في مسألة ايمانك و ستظل واقفًا عند نفس النقطة، لا أنكر أن تفكر و تجتهد فليس عندنا ما يسمى أسرار الكنيسة و لكن في سياق ما قال الله و قال رسوله و فيما عدا ذلك فاحذر. و الا فما فائدة سجودك يوميا لله و وضعك جبهتك على الأرض؟ و هل تعني سوى الاستسلام الكامل لما قال الله و قال رسوله؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قلت اننى سأتحدث فى التطبيق العملى لاعمال المنهج العقلى و اصحاب نظرية تعطيل العقل .


أخى الحداد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
يقولون تحدث لأعرفك..
ورغم أننى كنت أريد أولا أن أتعرف على وجهة نظرك فى  الأشياء المنطقية التى توافق عليها فى فكر د.أبوالمكارم ولماذا؟
حتى نستفيد من وجهات نظرك الموضوعية فى هذا المنحى..ولكننى لا أملك أن أرغمك  على ما تريده..
بل أطلبه منك ولك مطلق الحرية فى القبول أو الرفض



> (  أخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي اللّه عنه،
> عن النبيّ صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال: "خَلَقَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ آدَمَ على صُورَتِهِ طُولُهُ سِتُّونَ ذِرَاعاً، فَلَمَّا خَلَقَهُ قال: اذْهَبْ فَسَلِّمْ على أُولَئِكَ: نَفَرٍ مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ جُلُوسٍ فاسْتَمِعْ ما يُحَيُّونَكَ فإنَّهَا تَحِيَّتُكَ وَتَحِيَّةُ ذُرّيَّتِكَ، فقال: السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ، فَقالُوا: السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهُ، فَزَادُوهُ: وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ". 
> حديث "أن الله خلق آدم على صورته" أخرجه مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة
> وعن أبي هريرة، رضي اللّه عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (خلق الله آدم على صورته، طوله ستون ذراعاً، فلما خلقه قال: اذهب فسلم على أولئك، نفر من الملائكة، جلوس، فاستمع ما يحيونك، فإنها تحيتك وتحية ذريتك، فقال: السلام عليكم، فقالوا: السلام عليك ورحمة الله، فزادوه: ورحمة الله، فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم، فلم يزل الخلق ينقص بعد حتى الآن) أخرجه البخارى, - باب: بدء السلام.  )
> 
> هنا وفق اصحاب نظرية ايقاف العقل عن التفكير  الحديث حسن وصحيح لانه جاء بالبخارى و مسلم


أخى الفاضل..هذه أولى أحكامك الغير موضوعية والتى أصدرتها على من يعتقدون فى صحة كل الأحاديث الموجودة فى البخارى ومسلم..
فأنت تقول بأن من يقول بذلك يقول به لمجرد أن تلك الأحاديث موجودة فى البخارى ومسلم وهذا غير صحيح..
فعدم الغلو فى الأشخاص من أهم مميزات أهل السنة والجماعة..والذين قالوا بصحة الأحاديث فى البخارى ومسلم لم يقولوا بذلك من أجل عيون البخارى ومسلم..بل من أجل المنهج الذى إتبعوه فى أخذهم بالأحاديث..
فالمنهج فى بحث العلوم وتحقيقها نقطة فاصلة بين العقل والهوى..وكما أقول منذ بداية موضوعى أن هناك فخ يقع فيه ويوقع فيه غيره من يبنى أحكامه على حقيقة ما بدون التحقق والتثبت والإحاطة بكل ملابسات تلك الحقيقة..
وهذا ظهر جليا حتى الآن فى فكر (جمال البنا ونوال السعداوى ود.أبو المكارم)وقد وضحت ذلك بالدليل العقلى
فأرجو أن تعود لتقرأ مشاركاتى بهدوء من منطلق أننا لسنا أعداء..بل من منطلق أننا إخوان نريد أن يألف الله بين قلوبنا..



> وفق اعمال العقل خلق الله ادم وطوله فى ارتفاع عمارة من عشرة طوابق وظل ينقص الى ان وصل لحجمه الحالى وهنا نتوقف فالجسد البشرى لن يتحمل ذلك الارتفاع لا العمود الفقرى ولا القلب


طيب..تعالى نحسبها سوبا..عمارة من عشرة طوابق..نفترض أن الطابق يساوى 3متر تقريبا..إذا 10*3=30 متر تقريبا..
لو إختلفنا فى عدد من الأمتار بالزيادة أو بالنقص فهذا ما يسمونه بالتفاوت..ويقبل حسب المعطيات التى تقابلنا..



> ولم تصلنا اية اشارات علمية بأن الانسان كان يوما فى تلك الضخامة والعكس الاحافير البشرية تدل على انه كان اقل حجما .


هذه ثانى أخطائك فى المشاركة..وللأسف فأية نتائج قائمة على معلومات غير موثقة تأتى بنتائج خاطئة..
ورغم العديد من الإشارات العلمية التى وصلتنا بأن الإنسان كان يوما فى تلك الضخامة..
فسأذكر لك إشارة واحدة فى حالة عدم إقتناعك بالبخارى ولا بمسلم ولا بالصور التى أرفقها KANE 2008
فما رأيك بأن نأخذ تلك الإشارة العلمية التى وصلتنا من عالم فرنسى عضو المجمع العلمى الفرنسى
(((قال المستشرق المسيو (( هانريون )) العضو في المجمع العلمي الفرنساوي ، ان طول آدم كان((123)) قدما وتسع بوصات اي (37 مترا تقريبا) ، وان طول حواء كان(118) قدما وثلاثة ارباع البوصة (انظر مادة آدم في معجم لاروس الكبير) هذا ما هو مذكور في كتاب ((الرحلة الحجازية)) فهؤلاء المستشرقون اخذوا استنتاجهم من المومياوات والهياكل التي يعثرون عليها في بطون الأرض. .)))
المصدر:http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A2%D8%AF%D9%85
أرأيت أخى الفاضل؟؟!!
التثبت والتحقق أخى الكريم لابد أن يتصف بذلك كل باحث عن الحقيقة..فإطلاق العقل دون رابط وأسس يضل أكثر مما يهدى..
المؤمن بالله ورسوله سيقول أن حديث الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم صدق على ما قاله المسيو (( هانريون ))
أما المتشكك فسيقول أن كلام المسيو (( هانريون )) صدق على ما قاله نبى الإسلام
عندما يقال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال فلان الفلانى..فإن الفطرة والعقل والإيمان يميلون تلقائيا إلى تصديق الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..والمسلم الحق لا يلغى عقله ولا يعطله ولا يهاب من إستخدامه..
لكن الويل ثم الويل لمن يعطى سلاحا فيصوبه نحو صدره..




> وبالنهاية العقل يقول ان ذلك الحديث لم يصدر عن الرسول حتى ولو جاء بالبخارى .


هل ما زلت عند رأيك؟؟؟؟؟



> ولى عودة


مرحبا بك فى كل وقت..ويا حبذا لو إتفقنا على أن تكون الموضوعية هى الأرضية التى سنقف فوقها عند تلاقينا..
أسأل الله لى ولك الهداية والتوفيق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب دراجون شادو
أخى الحبيب kane 2008
أخى الحبيب م.محمد ذهنى
أخى الحبيب طائر الشرق

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

العلم والإيمان..هل يتلاقيان؟
سؤال أوجهه لنفسى ولكل من يتابع هذا الموضوع..
من منهما ثابت ومن منهما متغير؟
إن المؤمن لابد له من القول بأن كل مايقوله الله ورسوله هو الصدق..
أليس كذلك؟
والمنصف يعرف أن البشرية مهما قطعت خطوات هائلة فى تقدمها العلمى فإن هذا التقدم لا يزال قاصرا..
وستظل االإنسانية تتقدم طالما طال بها الأمد..وطالما أخذت بأسباب العلم..
كم من النظريات العلمية ثبت خطأها أو تم تعديلها وتنقيحها على ضوء ما يستجد من العلوم..وعلى ضوء الجهود المبذولة فى الطريق العلمى..
فهل من العدل والإنصاف أن نستخدم ما توصلنا إليه اليوم من حقائق علمية لنبحث به صحة النصوص الدينية من عدمها؟
كيف ذلك ونحن نعلم أن الحقائق العلمية التى نؤمن بها اليوم قد يتم تنقيحها أو حتى نسفها من الأساس غدا؟
إن المفاهيم العلمية حول نص ما من نصوص القرآن فى عصر سابق قد تختلف بإختلاف التقدم العلمى فى عصر لاحق..
فعندما يقول الله والأرض مددناها..فقد فهم المد بأنه البسط..فلما تقدمت العلوم عرفنا أن تلك الآية دليل على كروية الأرض..فلا يوجد شكل هندسى نرى من أى نقطة فيه أنه منبسط إلا الشكل الكروى..أما المربع أو المثلث أو أى شكل هندسى آخر فلابد من أن يكون له حواف..هذا ملخص لما قاله الشيخ الشعراوى رحمه الله..وبمناسبة ذكر الشيخ الشعراوى أهدى لكم وللأخ الحداد بعد ما ذكره من إعتراض على أحد الأحاديث التى جاءت فى البخارى ومسلم..الفقرة التالية من كتاب (الأدلة المادية على وجود الله )للشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى
<<<قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى حديث رواه أبوهريرة وجاء فى البخارى ومسلم روى حديثا يقول فى جزء منه(لا تقوم الساعة حتى تعود أرض العرب مروجا وأنهارا) أى مزارع وبساتين وأنهارا..ولما سئل الدكتور كرونر(البروفيسور ألفريد كرونر)هل كانت أرض العرب بساتين وأنهارا كما روى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟قال نعم..فقيل له: متى كان ذلك؟ قال فى العصر الجليدى الأول الذى مر به العالم فى عصوره الأولى..وسئل كرونر من الذى أخبر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الحقيقة؟ قال ربما علم ذلك من الرومان الذين كانوا متقدمين فى هذه العلوم..فسألوه: هل تعود بلاد العرب بساتين وأنهارا مرة أخرى؟
قال نعم..هذه حقيقة علمية..قالوا: كيف تقول على شيء سيقع فى المستقبل إنه حقيقة علمية؟ 
قال لأن العصر الجليدى الثانى بدأ..ومن مقدماته ذلك الشتاء القارس والعواصف الثلجية التى بدأت تزحف على أوروبا فى السنوات الأخيرة..وكل شتاء سيأتى سيكون أقسى من الذى قبله..فكتلة الجليد فى القطب الشمالى بدأت تزحف ببطء نحو الجنوب..وهى فى كل عام تقترب..ولكن ببطء جدا من المنطقة التى فيها بلاد العرب..وعندما يزداد هذا الإقتراب بعد فترة طويلة من منطقة بلاد العرب ستعود بساتين وأنهارا..
وعندما سئل الدكتور كرونر هل الرومان هم الذين أخبروا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن بلاد العرب ستعود بساتين وأنهارا؟
قال لا يمكن أن يحدث ذلك إلا بوحى من السماء>>>
أرأيتم  يا إخوانى؟أرأيت يا أخى الحداد؟
يالها من مصادفة..أبو هريرة والبخارى ومسلم
إن من أجمل ما قاله الشيخ الشعراوى..أنه إذا تعارضت أية نظرية علمية مع آية قرآنية..فإما أن تكون النظرية خاطئة..أو يكون فهمنا للآية القرآنية خاطىء..
لله در الشيخ الشعراوى..رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجزاه عن الإسلام خيرا..
لا يمكن يا إخوانى أبدا أن تكون الآية القرآنية خاطئة..فهذا قول لا يقول به عاقل..
وهذا ما يؤكد سمو النصوص الربانية على أى مرجعية محكومة بالإستخدام الإنسانى..
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## الحداد25

> فسأذكر لك إشارة واحدة فى حالة عدم إقتناعك بالبخارى ولا بمسلم ولا بالصور التى أرفقها kane 2008
> فما رأيك بأن نأخذ تلك الإشارة العلمية التى وصلتنا من عالم فرنسى عضو المجمع العلمى الفرنسى


الاستاذ أحمد ناصر
شكرا لطيب كلماتك يا سيدى الفاضل 
اما عن قول المستشرق هاتريون فكنت أربأ بك عن تكرار ذلك الكلام غير العلمى المفبرك فكل الابحاث العلمية التى عثر فيها على حفريات بشرية موثقة وليس بها اية اشارة لكلام ( الرحالة ) الفرنسى وبنظرة الى مومياوات الفراعنة سنعلم ان حجم الانسان وقتها لا يختلف عنه الان والاحافير التى عثر عليها منذ أكثر من مليون سنة تدلل على ان الانسان كان اقل حجما . بالقاعة العلمية موضوع شاركت به معلومات عن ذلك .




> والمسلم الحق لا يلغى عقله ولا يعطله ولا يهاب من إستخدامه..
> لكن الويل ثم الويل لمن يعطى سلاحا فيصوبه نحو صدره


وأتفق معك استاذ احمد فى ذلك ولدينا بموضوعك الرائع من استبدل عقله بلسانه .

اما عن ايمانى بأن الانسان اصله قرد فلم اقل بذلك ابدا فى نقاشى مع الاستاذ ابن طيبة ، وقد اقتبست رأيى فى ذلك وأعرضه لتوضيح ان البعض بالفعل لا يفكر او يقرأ بل استسهل الشتائم .




> ولكن رغم ما قلته فثمة فارق شاسع وأن الهوة بين البشر و الحيوان لعميقة جدا. ذلك ان فى الانسان نفسا روحية عاقلة مدركة تسمو عن النفس الحيوانية بما لا يقاس بل ليستحيل ان تكون النفس البشرية ثمرة تطور للنفس الحيوانية بل يلزم التسليم انها قد صدرت من الله الخالق مرة واحدة دون تطور


.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> تحية للكرام 
> على الرغم من اشتراكي في منتداكم منذ فترة إلا أني لم أتابع بالقدر الكافي 
> هذا الشريط تحديدًا عرفني على كيفية الاختلاف بين الزملاء 
> بالنسبة لي لمن يشير إلى "الدخول بأكثر من مُعرف" لست أرى سببًا بالنسبة لي يجعلني أتصرف بهكذا طريقة ، والحمد لله منذ أن اشتركت بمنديات على "الإنترنات" لم أشارك إلا بهذا المُعرف "يجعله عامر" .. وما أكتبه يعبر عني ، محترمًا الكل ، حتى في اختلافي مع شخص أحترمه ..
> أحسب أن الكل يعرف هنا حديث النبي محمد عن مكارم الأخلاق .. لكن هل يرى القارئ أثر ذلك مع الشباب المختلفين حين يخاصمون أحد ..
> للشخص الذي وصفني بالتافه :
> أنت لا تعرفني أيه الزميل ، فكيف تجاسرت على ذلك ؟ إن كنت مسلمًا حقًا : استوثق قبل رمي الناس بالباطل والسباب والشتائم .. ومع ذلك أخي أنا أسامحك لأنك لا ترى حين الخصومة مع أحد إلا ما تقولب نفسك على رؤيته .
> وصدقني ما داخلت مجددًا في الشريط إلاّ لأجل طارح المساهمة الأساسية لما وجدت فيه من خلق المسلم ورقي الحوار وإن اختلفت معه في المنطلق ، لكن الغاية واحدة .
> أسأل الله لك المغفرة ولي وللكل .


ولي فرسٌ للحلمِ بالحلمِ ملجمٌ 
ولي فرسٌ للجهلِ بالجهلِ مسرجُ
وما كنتُ أرضى الجهلَ خِدْناً وصاحباً 
ولكنني أَرضْى به حينَ أُحْرَجُ
ألا ربما ضاقَ الفضاءُ بأهلِه 
وأمكنَ من بينِ الأسنةِ مخرجُ
وإِن قال بعضُ الناسِ فيه سماجةٌ 
فقد صَدَقوا والذلُّ بالحرِّ أسمجُ
فبالجهلِ لا أرضى ولا هوَ شيمتي 
ولكنني أرضى به حينَ أُعوجُ

----------


## Dragon Shadow

سأترك الجدال بهذا الموضوع لأسباب إكتشفتها وسوف أفصح عنها لصاحب الموضوع 
وجميع الأعضاء هنا يعرفون أنني لاأجيد الهروب وسيحترمون أسبابي لأنهم يعرفونني جيداً ...
سأتابع من بعيد وأكتب بعض الجمل ولكني لن أستمر في سباب أحد حتى وإن كان يستحق ...
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل أستاذ أحمد
فى البداية تعجز كل كلمات الشكر عن توصيل شعورى بالإمتنان للوجبه الإيمانية الرائعة من حياه عالمنا الجليل
أحمد بن حنبل
وخاصتا موقفه من قضية خلق القرآن والتى هى محسومة لاصحاب العقول فهو كلام الله ولا يفيد الجدل فيه

أخى الفاضل لى فقط إستفسار بسيط
لم أستطع تحديد موقف الجاحظ من القضية ومن الإمام أحمد ابن حنبل
فلو تكرمت فقط توضيحه لى باختصار

لمجهودك كل الشكر والتقدير ولشخصك كل الإحترام

تحيااااااتى
فراشة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاستاذ أحمد ناصر
> شكرا لطيب كلماتك يا سيدى الفاضل 
> اما عن قول المستشرق هاتريون فكنت أربأ بك عن تكرار ذلك الكلام غير العلمى المفبرك فكل الابحاث العلمية التى عثر فيها على حفريات بشرية موثقة وليس بها اية اشارة لكلام ( الرحالة ) الفرنسى وبنظرة الى مومياوات الفراعنة سنعلم ان حجم الانسان وقتها لا يختلف عنه الان والاحافير التى عثر عليها منذ أكثر من مليون سنة تدلل على ان الانسان كان اقل حجما . بالقاعة العلمية موضوع شاركت به معلومات عن ذلك .
> .


أخى الفاضل الحداد
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
سأفترض معك جدلا كذب الرحالة الفرنسى  والذى أنا غير محتاج لكلامه أصلا لأصدق شيئا غيبيا قال به الرسول..
وسأفترض أن معجم لاروس خطأ من أوله لآخره..
وإن كان هذا لن يمنع فى أن أبحث هذا الموضوع جيدا عندما يتوافر لى الوقت لذلك..أو يتكرم أحد الأعضاء فيدلو بدلوه فى هذا الموضوع ..
أعلم أخى الفاضل أنك بمقارنتك حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ذلك المنحى الغيبى وما
إكتشفه علماء الحفريات(بإفتراض أنهم لم يعثروا على هياكل فارعة الطول)..
فإنك بهذه المقارنة تظلم العلماء و تظلم العلم وتظلم البخارى ومسلم وتظلم نفسك ..
أما ظلمك للعلماء فلأنهم مهما تقدموا فى وسائل إكتشافاتهم ..فإنهم بالضرورة يملكون إمكانيات أقل من الإمكانيات التى سيملكها علماء المستقبل..ولا يمكن لأى عالم على وجه الأرض أن يزعم أننا قد فرغنا من كل الإكتشافات بعد..
فتقريبا منذ حوالى قرن..لم نكن نعلم عن الجراثيم شيئا..وكان العلماء يظنون فى بعض الأمراض أن أرواح شريرة سكنت جسد المريض فيضربونه أو يكوون أجزاء من جسده لتخرج الأرواح الشريرة..فلما تقدمت العلوم ووسائل البحث..إستطعنا معرفة الجراثيم ورؤيتها بالميكروسكوبات..ودراسة أطوارها وكيفية تكاثرها..
وأما ظلمك للعلم فلأنك قارنت بين علم إنسانى مع علم ربانى فى مجال غيبى..فعندما يقول رب العزة((َمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً ))..فإن ذلك سيظل حال علمنا الإنسانى إلى أن تقوم الساعة..وهى دعوة إلى العلم وليست دعوة للتكاسل عن طلب العلم..
ولكن لا يجوز أن نتصور أن علمنا يمكن أن يتفوق على العلم الإلهى..وبالذات فى مجال كمجال الخلق..وقد قال رب العزة فى سورة الكهف آية 51 ((مَا أَشْهَدتُّهُمْ خَلْقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَا خَلْقَ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَمَا كُنتُ مُتَّخِذَ الْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُدًا ))..
أما عن ظلمك للبخارى ومسلم..فإنك قد ذكرت هذا الحديث وكأنك تدلل به على كذبهما..وأثق فى أن لديك أحاديث أخرى قد تذكرها..ولكن كل منصف تتبع المنهج الذى أخذ به البخارى ومسلم فى أخذهما بالأحاديث قال بأنهما أصح كتابين بعد القرآن..
ومن هاجمهما فعل ذلك لمآرب شخصية بحتة يعرفها من ينتمى لأهل السنة والجماعة..
وأما ظلمك لنفسك فلانه قد يكون فاتك حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم <<إن كذب على ليس ككذب على أحد , فمن كذب على متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار>>
فلماذا تغامر بتكذيب هذا الحديث؟ألم يدر بخلدك أنه قد يصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟.وبتكذيبك للبخارى ومسلم فقد تكون قد كذبت أحاديث صحيحة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟..فتكذيبه لا يكون فقط بإفتراء الأحاديث عليه ونسب مالم يقله إليه..ولكن تكذيبه يكون بإنكار ما قد قاله أيضا ..حتى وإن كان ذلك بطريقة غير مباشرة..
هذه آفة من آفات من ينكرون مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة..فيريدون أن يضربوا مذهبهم بتشكيكهم فى علمائهم..
وآفة من آفات دعاة عبادة العقل..والذين يصطدمون بحائط الصد المتمثل فى الدين..فلما كان من المتعذر عليهم التشكيك فى القرآن فى وقتنا الحالى..فإنهم يوجهون ضرباتهم للسنة النبوية المطهرة بالتشكيك فى الأحاديث والرواة ..
وبعدها فإنهم سيحاولون إيجاد حيلة أخرى يعزلوا بها الأمة عن القرآن..
فيصبح الجو خاليا لهم لنشر أفكارهم السقيمة دون مقاومة تذكر..فقد أعيتهم مقاومة علماء الدين لأفكارهم السقيمة الخاصة بعبادة العقل..وسأذكر فى مشاركة تالية جهر نوال السعداوى بمطالبتها بأن يقتصر دور الدين على الفرد داخل بيته..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> سأترك الجدال بهذا الموضوع لأسباب إكتشفتها وسوف أفصح عنها لصاحب الموضوع 
> وجميع الأعضاء هنا يعرفون أنني لاأجيد الهروب وسيحترمون أسبابي لأنهم يعرفونني جيداً ...
> سأتابع من بعيد وأكتب بعض الجمل ولكني لن أستمر في سباب أحد حتى وإن كان يستحق ...
> دمتم جميعاً بخير


أخى الحبيب إبراهيم
جزاك الله كل خير
وشكرا لك على بعد نظرك بعدم الإستمرار فى التعنيف
بارك الله لك وبك وفيك

----------


## KANE2008

جميل جدا اخى احمد ناصر  :f:  
يوما بعد يوم اتعلم منك الجديد والمفيد حقا
بارك الله فيك وايدك بالحق وايد الحق بك  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى الفاضل أستاذ أحمد
> فى البداية تعجز كل كلمات الشكر عن توصيل شعورى بالإمتنان للوجبه الإيمانية الرائعة من حياه عالمنا الجليل
> أحمد بن حنبل
> وخاصتا موقفه من قضية خلق القرآن والتى هى محسومة لاصحاب العقول فهو كلام الله ولا يفيد الجدل فيه
> 
> أخى الفاضل لى فقط إستفسار بسيط
> لم أستطع تحديد موقف الجاحظ من القضية ومن الإمام أحمد ابن حنبل
> فلو تكرمت فقط توضيحه لى باختصار
> 
> ...


أختى الغالية فراشة
بارك الله فيك
والشكر يوجه لأصحابه فما فعلت سوى نقلى لتلك الوجبة فقط
وذكرت المصدر 
بالنسبة للجاحظ فعلى حد علمى أنه كان من المعتزلة..
وإن كانت جهوده فى مجال العلم لا تنكر..
فإن موقفه وموقف كل من تقاعس عن نصرة الإمام أحمد لم يكن موقفا حميدا..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جميل جدا اخى احمد ناصر  
> يوما بعد يوم اتعلم منك الجديد والمفيد حقا
> بارك الله فيك وايدك بالحق وايد الحق بك


أخى الحبيب محمد
بل كل الشكر لك يا أخى..
فلولا مساندتك وباقى الإخوة الأعضاء ما تحمست لإنجاح الموضوع..
وأنا أيضا تعلمت منك وإستفدت من مشاركاتك الغنية
فجزاك الله عنى خيرا

----------


## M!sS Roro

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم احمد ناصر .. 

موضوعك ده اصبح بحث كااااامل متكامل .. فيه كل حاجه .. يعني لو مره فكرت اعمل بحث كامل عن الموضوع ده .. سوف الجأ الي كل كتاباتك هنا ..  :f:  ..  :y: 

تسلم ايدك ..  ::$:

----------


## الحداد25

الاستاذ الفاضل احمد ناصر
أشكر لك اسلوبك الهادئ الراقى فى الحوار وما يؤسفنى اننى لم اتعرف بشخصك الرائع الا بعد خروجى من المنتدى وكراهيتى للأستمرار به بعد هجمة اللوبى الاصولى وتتبعه لى و للدكتور ابو المكارم بالسباب و التهديد بالقتل وضرب الرصاص ،  وقد سبقنا الى ذلك الاعضاء الشيعة وقد تعرضوا لمثل ما نالنا وأكثر ، ولا اخفى عليك فى اول يوم لدخولى المنتدى لاحظت الجميع يفكر بنفس الطريقة فحسبت اننى دخلت ناديا للأفكار الواحدة وليس منتدى شامل لجميع الاتجاهات ثم علمت السبب .
ونعود لموضوعنا ولى تعقيب على كلامكم 




> وأما ظلمك للعلم فلأنك قارنت بين علم إنسانى مع علم ربانى فى مجال غيبى..


سيدى الكريم انا لم اعطيك مثال لعلم غيبى فأن كان الحديث يقول ان حجم البشر كان ما بين 25 الى 30 متر فهنا كلام علمى والبشر متواجدون ويستحيل لبشر منتصب القامة ان يبلغ ذلك الارتفاع ولن يستطع قلب بشرى ان يدفع بالدم عكس الجاذبية  لذلك الارتفاع ولو صدقنا ( مع عدم وجود اثبات ) بذلك لوافقنا اذا على نظرية التطور وأن الانسان لم يخلق على خلقته الحاليه بل مر بمراحل تطور .




> فلماذا تغامر بتكذيب هذا الحديث؟ألم يدر بخلدك أنه قد يصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟.وبتكذيبك للبخارى ومسلم فقد تكون قد كذبت أحاديث صحيحة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟..فتكذيبه لا يكون فقط بإفتراء الأحاديث عليه ونسب مالم يقله إليه..ولكن تكذيبه يكون بإنكار ما قد قاله أيضا ..حتى وإن كان ذلك بطريقة غير مباشرة..


الاستاذ ناصر لست من هواة تكذيب الاحاديث ولكنى ايضا لا استطع مخادعة العقل واقناعه بالسكوت و التفويت وعندما يرد على مثل ذلك الحديث ( وهناك غيره كما تفضلت و قلت ) فالافضل لى ان انفيه عن الرسول اما التصديق بنسبانه اليه مع منافاته للعقل فسوف اجد تعارض تدرك حضرتك نهايته .

نقطة اخرى اثيرها مع حضرتك ورد بالقران الكريم ايات و احكام تملك العبيد وقد ابطلت البشرية تملكها فهل توافق حضرتك على تملك جارية ومعاشرتها كزوجة ام ان عفة نفسك وأنسانيتك لتجعلك تنفر من ذلك التصور انتظر ردك سيدى الكريم ولا ادرىفلربما تحذف عضويتى ايضا قبل ان اراه .
تحياتى لاستاذنا احمد ناصر

----------


## R17E

السلام عليكم و حياكم الله 
أخي أحمد بارك الله فيك قد لا أستطيع الثناء عليك فأنا أعلم أن رجلا أثني علي صاحبه عند رسول الله فقال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم  ويلك قطعت عنق صاحبك ..!!! قالها ثلاثا صلي الله عليه و سلم و أنت أعز علي من أن أقطع عنقك بثنائي أو أهلكك بإطرائي  و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منك ...

يتشدق الكثير بالعقل هكذا و كأنه شيء ثابت عند البشر  جميعا و العقل هبه الله لكل حي ... و لكن اساليب تفكيره هي شيء مكتسب من التربيه و التعليم و الوسط المحيط و من التجارب التي يعايشها المرء في الحياة ...و الحديث هكذا قد يقود إلي الغزو الثقافي و ليس هذا بموضعه .
مررت من هنا و خشيت الحديث حتي لا يتشتت الانتباه 
وفقك الله  :f: 
مودتي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من آراء السيدة نوال السعداوى فى إحدى لقاءاتها التليفزيونية مع المذيعة اللامعة سلمى الشماع على قناة ال On TV
يجب فصل الدين عن الدولة والتعليم والقوانين..من المفنرض أن تحكمنا قوانين مدنية..
ليس من المفترض أن يرث الطفل دينه..يجب أن نتركه ليختار فهذه حالة فردية شخصية..
يجب أن يقتصر الدين على العبادة فى البيت..
لقد إكتوت الناس بنار الفتنة الطائفية..
عمل تنظيم عالمى لفصل الدين عن كل القوانين..
إن التجارة بالدين أدت إلى التدهور الثقافى والفساد الأخلاقى..
لقد إحتل دعاة الدين الصورة وإنزوى العلماء..
الأمل قوة ويأتى من الإبداع..وحتى يكون لدينا أمل لابد أن يكون لدينا إبداع..
.........
طيب..تعالوا نشوف كده..
لقد عاينا بأنفسنا تجربة فصل الدين عن الدولة فى أغلب دول العالم..
فإذا أخذنا النموذج الأمريكى والأوروبى بإعتبار أن الحريات فى تلك الدول أفضل حالا بالمقارنة مع تلك الممنوحة فى دول العالم الثالث..هل يمكننا أن نؤكد على أن تلك الأنظمة قد قضت على الجريمة؟هل قضت على حالات الإنتحار؟
هل أفرزت نموذج مثالى للإنسان؟هل زادت من الترابط الإجتماعى والأسرى ووصلت بذلك الترابط إلى الحالة المثلى؟
هل أفرزت لنا سمو روحى ونبل أخلاقى؟
بالطبع لم يحدث ذلك أبدا..
فماذا عنا؟
إننا لا نطبق الشريعة الإسلامية..وحتى الدول التى تحاول تطبيقها فإنها للأسف تخطىء فى التطبيق ومن غير الإنصاف أن نهاجم الشرع والشريعة ..بل يجب أن نهاجم التطبيق الخاطىء حتى نكون منصفين..
إن النموذج الإسلامى نجح فى أن يملأ الدنيا عدلا وقت أن كان الظلم واليؤس والشقاء هو السائد فى تلك الدنيا..
وتكرار نجاح هذا النموذج يحتاج إلى تكرار حكام نموذجيين..ورعية نموذجية..

إن القول بأن الطفل يجب أن يختار دينه لا أن يرثه مقولة خيالية..فلا يوجد مجتمع لا يحرص على أن يورث دينه لأبناءه..
كان الأحرى بها أن تقول نجب أن نعلم الطفل دينه..ونعلمه كيف يفكر ونعلمه ما يستطيع به أن يفرق بين الصواب والخطأ حتى يستطيع حين بكبر ويشب عن الطوق أن يقف مع نفسه وقفة يبحث فيها عن مقدار إيمانه وإقتناعه بهذا الدين..

هذه ليست حالة فردية كما زعمت نوال السعداوى..فالدين ينتقل بالفرد من فرديته ومصالحه الخاصة إلى الجماعة والمصلحة العامة..فإن الإغراق فى الفردية هو ما أدى إلى التفكك فى المجتمعات التى توصف بأنها متقدمة..

إن الأديان لم توجد من أجل أن يتعبد بها المرء فى بيته..فالعبادة هى جزء من الدين ولكنها ليست هى كل الدين..الدين المعاملة..معاملة الفرد مع الفرد ومع الجماعة بما يصب فى صالح الجماعة وصالح الفرد..

إن إكتواء الناس بنار الفتنة الطائفية ليس عيبا فى تمسك الناس بدينهم بل هو نتيجة لإبتعادهم عنه..ولقد رأينا نيران أخرى فى دول عديدة بين أبناء الدين الواحد والطائفة الواحدة..فلا دخل للدين بذلك من قريب أو بعيد..
بل إن العودة لصحيح الدين هى الضامن الحقيقى للقضاء على أى فتن أو نعرات أو ظلم..

إن عمل تنظيم عالمى لفصل الدين عن القوانين سيعد نجاح باهر للمنظمات الماسونية التى طالما عملت فى الخفاء تحت شعاراتها البراقة من نشر العدل والمساواة والأخاء بين البشر..وهى تكشف عن وجهها القبيح فى الممارسات الصهيونية ضد الفلسطينيين فى فلسطين..ولا تكن إلا كل حقد وضغينة لكل ما هو دينى سواء كان إسلامى أو مسيحى..ومن العار أن ينادى بذلك أحد أبناء وطننا العربى ..

التجارة بالدين قبيحة ولكن هذا القبح لا ياتصق إلا بالمتاجرين بالدين أما إلصاقه بالدين فهو مغالطة وخطيئة لا بد لها من توبة..

إذا كان علماء الدين قد إحتلوا الصورة وإنزوى العلماء كما قالت د.نوال ..فهذا معناه أن علماء الدين يقلصون فصة العلماء فى المجالات لأخرى وهذه مغالطة..فالدين يدعو إلى العلم وطلبه..وما توافر لدى هذه الأمة عدد رهيب من العلماء الموسوعيين فى شتى العلوم إلا عندما توافر لدى تلك الأمة عدد كبير من علماء الدين..فالعلاقة بينهم طردية وليست عكسية كما تريد أن توحى لنا توال السعداوى بذلك..

الأمل لا يأتى إلا من خلال الدين الذى يربط تعمير الآخرة بتعمير الدنيا ..فيصبح الإقبال على العلم والتعلم وتعمير الدنيا سباق حثيث من أجل تعمير الآخرة..فأى أمل يمكن أن يكون مثالى أكثر من ذلك؟وأى أجواء يمكن أن تكون مثالية للإبداع مثل تلك الأجواء؟

لقد أفرزت  هذه الأمة  عدد كبير من علماء الدين تركوا علما وفكرا يقف كالشوكة فى حلوق أدعياء العقل..
لذلك فكل همهم أن يسفهوا من آراء أولئك العلماء الذين يشار إليهم بالبنان..فقامة أدعياء العقل تتقزم أمام تلك الهامات الفارعة..وهمة أولئك الأدعياء تتضائل بالمقارنة أمام تلك الهمم..
ومن ثم فهم يريدون النيل من الدين وعلماء الدين حتى تخلو لهم الساحة فيعربدون فيها كما شاءوا..
فهل ستدعهم يفعلون ذلك؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الف شكر لك اخي الكريم احمد ناصر .. 
> 
> موضوعك ده اصبح بحث كااااامل متكامل .. فيه كل حاجه .. يعني لو مره فكرت اعمل بحث كامل عن الموضوع ده .. سوف الجأ الي كل كتاباتك هنا ..  .. 
> 
> تسلم ايدك ..


أختى الغالية M!sS Roro
أشكرك على متابعتك للموضوع بإصرار يستحق الثناء
شكرا لك على حسن المتابعة 
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك عنى خيرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاستاذ الفاضل احمد ناصر
> أشكر لك اسلوبك الهادئ الراقى فى الحوار وما يؤسفنى اننى لم اتعرف بشخصك الرائع الا بعد خروجى من المنتدى وكراهيتى للأستمرار به بعد هجمة اللوبى الاصولى وتتبعه لى و للدكتور ابو المكارم بالسباب و التهديد بالقتل وضرب الرصاص ،  وقد سبقنا الى ذلك الاعضاء الشيعة وقد تعرضوا لمثل ما نالنا وأكثر ، ولا اخفى عليك فى اول يوم لدخولى المنتدى لاحظت الجميع يفكر بنفس الطريقة فحسبت اننى دخلت ناديا للأفكار الواحدة وليس منتدى شامل لجميع الاتجاهات ثم علمت السبب .


أخى الفاضل الحداد..
شكرا لك على طيب كلماتك..وأرى أنه من حقك على أن أرد على مشاركتك رغم إيقاف عضويتك فلربما تعود تحت إسم آخر أو ينقل لك أحد كلماتى التالية..
هل تعلم أن إحدى أعز المشرفات على أسرة المنتدى وإدارته كانت شيعية؟
ربما تخفى هذه المعلومة الحقيقية عن كثير من الأعضاء..
فالمنتدى لا يغلق أبوابه أمام أى طائفة أو ديانة..لكنه فقط يطلب عدم طرح ما يخالف عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة فى أول شروط الإنضمام إلى المنتدى..
وكلنا وافقنا على هذا الشرط ..وكما يقولون فإن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين..لذلك فإن إدارة المنتدى معذورة فى تطبيق قوانين الإشتراك بالمنتدى ولا يستطيع أحد لومها..
لذلك لا تتعجب عندما ترى أن الأفكار تتلاقى عند الكلام فى العقيدة..بينما تتباين كثيرا فى شتى المناحى الأخرى ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك بسهولة فى كل قاعات المنتدى..
وحتى المنتديات التى تسمح بالإختلافات والمناقشات فى العقيدة تشترط على أعضاءها إحترام الأديان الأخرى وعدم المساس بها..رأيت ذلك فى أغلب المنتديات التى مررت عليها وكانت شروط الإنضمام لتلك المنتديات هى أول ما أقرأه..
كان الأخ (يجعله عامر)موضوعيا عندما إلتمس العذر لبعض من يهب للدفاع عن عقيدته حسبما تراءى لهم..
وربما أثبت هذا التباين إختلاف الأعضاء عن بعضهم البعض ونفى عنهم تهمة أنهم نادى الأفكار الواحدة..



> ونعود لموضوعنا ولى تعقيب على كلامكم 
> 
> سيدى الكريم انا لم اعطيك مثال لعلم غيبى فأن كان الحديث يقول ان حجم البشر كان ما بين 25 الى 30 متر فهنا كلام علمى والبشر متواجدون ويستحيل لبشر منتصب القامة ان يبلغ ذلك الارتفاع ولن يستطع قلب بشرى ان يدفع بالدم عكس الجاذبية  لذلك الارتفاع ولو صدقنا ( مع عدم وجود اثبات ) بذلك لوافقنا اذا على نظرية التطور وأن الانسان لم يخلق على خلقته الحاليه بل مر بمراحل تطور .


أخى الكريم
هل يفترض أن حجم القلب وقدرته سيظل ثابت فى كل الأحوال؟
أنا لست عالما فى الطب ولا فى الدين ولكننى أفكر معك..
ألم يثبت العلم الأحجام الهائلة للديناصورات والأفيال وحيوانات ما أسموه بفترة ما قبل التاريخ؟
وقالت تلك النظريات بأن هناك أنواع من الديناصورات كانت تمشى على قدمين وكانت منتصبة القامة تقريبا؟
ألم تكن الجاذبية الأرضية موجودة فى ذلك العصر؟
كيف إستطاعت قلوب تلك الحيوانات الهائلة ذات الأحجام الرهيبة والأطوال الفارعة أن تعمل وتدفع الدم فى الشرايين ؟
إن طلاقة الله فى القدرة مثبتة فى الدين وفى العلم..
والغيب إما أن يكون مطلق أو نسبى..
فإذا لم يستطيع العلم تأييد الدين فى قضية ما فإن القصور يكون فى العلم لا فى الدين..أو يكون القصور فى فهمنا للنص ..ومالم يكتشف اليوم قد يكتشف غدا وقد لا يكتشف..المهم أنه لا تعارض أبدا بين الدين والعلم..
وكنت أتمنى أن تخبرنى بكل النظريات العلمية التى ترى أننها تتعارض مع الدين حتى نبحث فيها جميعا ونحاول جميعا أن نميط عنها اللثام..
ويمكننا بسهولة أن نعود إلى أهل العلم والإختصاص(الثقات)فى مراجعة الحقائق العلمية التى قد يظن البعض أنها تتعارض مع الدين..غعندما لا نعلم شيء فإننا مطالبون بأن نسأل أهل العلم..
وأعدك بأننى سأحاول جاهدا البحث فى هذه النقطة إن شاء الله..
إن نظرية النشوء والإرتقاء التى قالت بأن الإنسان أصله قرد تتعارض مع الدين ..والخطأ فيها لا فى الدين..
ونستطيع أن نسأل كل من يقول بها ونقول ..لماذا بقيت حتى الآن قرود على كوكب الأرض؟ولماذذا لم تطور تلك القرود من نفسها لتصبح بشرا؟



> الاستاذ ناصر لست من هواة تكذيب الاحاديث ولكنى ايضا لا استطع مخادعة العقل واقناعه بالسكوت و التفويت وعندما يرد على مثل ذلك الحديث ( وهناك غيره كما تفضلت و قلت ) فالافضل لى ان انفيه عن الرسول اما التصديق بنسبانه اليه مع منافاته للعقل فسوف اجد تعارض تدرك حضرتك نهايته .


ولماذا لا تدع ما يريبك إلى مالا يريبك؟
أليس من الجائز أن العلم قد أثبت ذلك ولكن فاتك تحصيل ذلك العلم؟
أليس من الجائز أن العلم مازال قاصرا اليوم لأنه فى حالة تقدم مضطرد؟
إذا كنت توقن فى داخلك أن الله قادر على كل شيء فما الحاجة الملحة فى التمسك بنفى تلك القدرة فى جزئيات لا تقدم ولا تؤخر؟



> نقطة اخرى اثيرها مع حضرتك ورد بالقران الكريم ايات و احكام تملك العبيد وقد ابطلت البشرية تملكها فهل توافق حضرتك على تملك جارية ومعاشرتها كزوجة ام ان عفة نفسك وأنسانيتك لتجعلك تنفر من ذلك التصور


أولا يا أخى ..الدين الإسلامى هو الذى كان له السبق فى تحرير العبيد..
فجملتك بأن البشرية قد أبطلتها نزع من الدين الفضل الذى تفضل به علينا..ويجب دائما أن ننسب الفضل لأصحابه..

ثانيا..عندما نبحث قضية ما يجب أن ننظر إلى تلك القضية من كل الزوايا لا من زاوية واحدة..
فإذا كانت العبودية وتملك الجوارى قد إختفت اليوم فلا ندرى ماذا قد يحدث غدا؟
والقطع بأن تلك الظاهرة بأنها لن تعود يكون غير موضوعى بالمرة فنحن نعيش فى الحاضر ولا ندرى ماذا سيكون عليه الحال فى المستقبل..هذه واحدة..
أما الثانبة ..فنبحثها عندما نتسائل سويا..هل تعدد الزوجات ومعاشرة ما ملكت الأيمان فى ذلك الزمان كزوجة ضربا من ضروب المجون أم ضربا من ضروب العفة؟
تعدد الزوجات كان ضرورة لأن الحروب المستعرة كانت تنتج عدد كبير من القتلى بين الرجال..فمن كان سيعول تلك النساء فى ذلك الوقت؟
وكانت الجوارى وما ملكت الأيمان إفراز طبيعى لسبى النساء ..فهل كانت تلك النساء ستترك للرديلة بلا ضابط أو رابط؟
إن ذلك النظام فى ذلك الوقت لم يكن منافيا للعفة والفطرة والإنسانية كما تتصور..والتاريخ الإسلامى ذخر بالعديد من العلماء الذين كانوا من الموالى..وكل الناس تعرف ذلك..وكانوا وما زالوا مبعث فخر لتلك الأمة ودرة فى جبينها العلمى..
تخيل حالهم لو كان الإسلام قد حرم ما ملكت الأيمان..هل يمكنك تخيل ذلك وعواقبه؟
إن تخيلى لنفسى فى هذا الموقف بناء على مقاييس اليوم لن يأتى بإجابة موضوعية..فإن كنت معاصر لتلك الحقبة ربما أصبحت أكثر وعيا وإدراكا لتلك الظروف..
وبذكر للإسلام أنه قضى تدريجيا على ظاهرة الرق والعبودية..فالإسلام دين واقعى حرم الخمر على مراحل..وقضى على العبودية بالتدريج..فالحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام



> انتظر ردك سيدى الكريم ولا ادرىفلربما تحذف عضويتى ايضا قبل ان اراه .
> تحياتى لاستاذنا احمد ناصر


شكرا لك أخى الحداد
وأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت فى الرد على أسئلتك ومشاركتك بموضوعية..
وتقبل تحياتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم و حياكم الله 
> أخي أحمد بارك الله فيك قد لا أستطيع الثناء عليك فأنا أعلم أن رجلا أثني علي صاحبه عند رسول الله فقال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم  ويلك قطعت عنق صاحبك ..!!! قالها ثلاثا صلي الله عليه و سلم و أنت أعز علي من أن أقطع عنقك بثنائي أو أهلكك بإطرائي  و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منك ...
> 
> يتشدق الكثير بالعقل هكذا و كأنه شيء ثابت عند البشر  جميعا و العقل هبه الله لكل حي ... و لكن اساليب تفكيره هي شيء مكتسب من التربيه و التعليم و الوسط المحيط و من التجارب التي يعايشها المرء في الحياة ...و الحديث هكذا قد يقود إلي الغزو الثقافي و ليس هذا بموضعه .
> مررت من هنا و خشيت الحديث حتي لا يتشتت الانتباه 
> وفقك الله 
> مودتي


أخى الحبيب محمد
بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب
وشكر الله لك 
أفتقد كثيرا لمشاركاتك الموضوعية
وأسألك الدعاء لى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحبائى أعضاء المنتدى
إن القول بخلق القرآن قول باطل ليس له أصل من دين ولا من منطق أو عقل..
وأهمية  التكذيب بهذه المقولة ترجع إلى أنها تريد تجريد القرآن من القدسية حتى يسهل لمن يقولها بأن يدخل علينا  مرجعيات أخرى نرجع إليها.. تاركين كلام الله الذى أنزله على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم..فيضلون بذلك من لا علم له بعظمة هذا الدين وسماحته وتعاليمه الحميدة..
سأنقل لكم إن شاء الله بعض الأدلة  التى قرأتها ولكن سيكون نقلى هذا بتصرف أحيانا لكى أحاول تبسيط الشرح حسبما فهمته..
(1)الآية 82 من سورة يس
((إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ))
إن الله إذا أراد أن يخلق شيئا فسيقول له كن ..فيكون ذلك الشيء.
القرآن كلام الله..فإن كان الله قد خلقه فإنه قال له كن..وكلمة كن كلمة تكلم بها الله فإن كان الله يخلق كلامه فإنه لابد من أن يخلق قولا يخلق به كلمة كن..وقولا آخر يخلق به القول الذى خلق به كلمة كن..وهكذا إلى مالا نهاية..
وهذا لا يستسيغه العقل أبدا..
فإن رزقنا الله نعمة الفهم فسنفهم إن كلمة كن ليست مخلوق لأنها من كلام الله..وكذلك القرآن لأنه مما تكلم به الله..
فكل شيئ مخلوق وكلام الله فصل فى الآية الكريمة عن الأشياء..

(2)الآية 27 من سورة لقمان
((وَلَوْ أَنَّمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِن شَجَرَةٍ أَقْلَامٌ وَالْبَحْرُ يَمُدُّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ سَبْعَةُ أَبْحُرٍ مَّا نَفِدَتْ كَلِمَاتُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ))
والآية 109 من سورة الكهف((قُل لَّوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَادًا لِّكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَن تَنفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَدًا))
لو ظلت كل المخلوقات تكتب منذ خلق الله الكون إلى أن يرث الأرض وما عليها..فإن البحور والمخلوقات ستفنى..ولكن كلمات الله لن تنفد ..فجميع صفاته عز وجل أزلية لا تفنى..

(3)الآية 4 من سورة الروم((في بِضْعِ سِنِينَ لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن بَعْدُ وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ))
بشر الله المؤمنون بأن الروم سيهزمون الفرس فى بضع سنين..وقال لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد..
ليس من قبل إنتصار الروم أو بعد إنتصارهم فقط..ولكن من قبل أن يخلق الله الكون ومن بعد أن تفنى كل المخلوقات..فإن (قبل بعد)إذا لم يقيدا بشيء يصبحان فى المطلق..يعنى أزليين..
(4) ما قد ثبت ورفع أن علي بن أبي طالب لما حكم الحكمين ، وجرى منهما ما جرى من خلعه على يد من حكمه قال : أنا ما حكمت مخلوقا ، وإنما حكمت القرآن ، وكان هذا الحديث بمشهد الفريقين جميعا ، فلم ينكر عليه أحد ، فصح أنه ما حكم مخلوقا وإنما حكم القرآن ، فقد صح من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع
....
هذا بعض من كل..فإلى مشاركات أخرى إن شاء الله

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر  :f: 
تحية حب وتقدير وإعجاب بشخصك الكريم وأسلوبك الرائع ...
أين دعاة العقل ؟ 
هل تم تنظيف المنتدى منهم والحمدلله ؟

هل لايوجد أحد آخر يريد أن ياخذ جولة مع العزيز أحمد ناصر ليكشف بهتانه ؟ ... ونهديه للطريق قبل فوات الأوان ..
ننتظركم هنا دعاة العقل فهل من متحدي للرائع أحمد ناصر
كل إللي عنده حدوته ياريت يحضر في التو والحال والموضوع لسه سخن
ربنا يبارك لك ياأحمد ويحفظك من كل سوء ...
دمت بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر 
> تحية حب وتقدير وإعجاب بشخصك الكريم وأسلوبك الرائع ...
> أين دعاة العقل ؟ 
> هل تم تنظيف المنتدى منهم والحمدلله ؟
> 
> هل لايوجد أحد آخر يريد أن ياخذ جولة مع العزيز أحمد ناصر ليكشف بهتانه ؟ ... ونهديه للطريق قبل فوات الأوان ..
> ننتظركم هنا دعاة العقل فهل من متحدي للرائع أحمد ناصر
> كل إللي عنده حدوته ياريت يحضر في التو والحال والموضوع لسه سخن
> ربنا يبارك لك ياأحمد ويحفظك من كل سوء ...
> دمت بخير


أخى الحبيب إبراهيم
ربنا يبارك لك أخى الحبيب
إن شاء الله ‘ن لم يأتى أحد هنا ..فكلما وقع تحت يدى قول من أقوال دعة العقل به مغالطة فسأضمه إلى الموضوع..
وأتمنى منك ومن جميع الإخوة مشاركتى فى تفنيد كل المغالطات التى تنسب للعقل زورا وبهتانا..
فهذا واجب أصبح لزاما علينا جميعا ألا ندعه حتى ننتصر للعقل ولا نخذله..
والله الموفق

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أخى الحبيب إبراهيم
> ربنا يبارك لك أخى الحبيب
> إن شاء الله ‘ن لم يأتى أحد هنا ..فكلما وقع تحت يدى قول من أقوال دعة العقل به مغالطة فسأضمه إلى الموضوع..
> وأتمنى منك ومن جميع الإخوة مشاركتى فى تفنيد كل المغالطات التى تنسب للعقل زورا وبهتانا..
> فهذا واجب أصبح لزاما علينا جميعا ألا ندعه حتى ننتصر للعقل ولا نخذله..
> والله الموفق


 أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر  :f: 
هذا الأمر يحتاج لملكات وإمكانات لست أملكها ....
فكل مايريدونه هو الحديث والمراوغة وطباعي لاتتحمل هذه الطريقة الطريقة ...
أنت أنسب واحد أخي الحبيب لما تملكه من صبر وصمود وخبرة في التعامل مع كافة المصائب  ...
ادام الله عليكم نعمته وبارك لك فيها ...
دمت بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحبائى أعضاء المنتدى
إن القول بخلق القرآن قول باطل ليس له أصل من دين ولا من منطق أو عقل..
وأهمية التكذيب بهذه المقولة ترجع إلى أنها تريد تجريد القرآن من القدسية حتى يسهل لمن يقولها بأن يدخل علينا مرجعيات أخرى نرجع إليها.. تاركين كلام الله الذى أنزله على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم..فيضلون بذلك من لا علم له بعظمة هذا الدين وسماحته وتعاليمه الحميدة..
سأواصل إن شاء الله نقل بعض الأدلة التى قرأتها ولكن سيكون نقلى هذا بتصرف أحيانا لكى أحاول تبسيط الشرح حسبما فهمته..
(5)الآيات من سورة الرَّحْمَنُ
((الرَّحْمَنُ<1>عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ<2>خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ<3>))
الله سبحانه وتعالى فصل بين القرآن والخلق
فلو كان قد خلق القرآن لقال –الرحمن خلق القرآن والإنسان-

(6)الآية 56 من سورة الأعراف
((إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلاَ لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ))
فصل الله بين الخلق وبين الأمر بحرف الواو..
فالخلق غير أمر الله الذى هو من صفاته..حرف الواو يفصل بين الأشياء المختلفة كقولة تعالى فى الآية 5 من سورة التحريم((عَسَى رَبُّهُ إِن طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَن يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوَاجًا خَيْرًا مِّنكُنَّ مُسْلِمَاتٍ مُّؤْمِنَاتٍ قَانِتَاتٍ تَائِبَاتٍ عَابِدَاتٍ سَائِحَاتٍ ثَيِّبَاتٍ وَأَبْكَارًا))
ففصل الله بين الثيبات والأبكار بحرف الواو..كما فصل بين الخلق والأمر..
بينما لم يفصل بين مسلمات مؤمنات قانتات تائبات عابدات سائحات بحرف الواو..

(7)آية 8 من سورة الروم((أَوَلَمْ يَتَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ النَّاسِ بِلِقَاء رَبِّهِمْ لَكَافِرُونَ))
السماوات والأرض وما بينهما خلق الله الذى خلقه بالحق..والحق هو كلام الله وقوله..وتأملوا الآية 4 من سورة الأحزاب التى بين فيها الله أن قوله الحق((مَّا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِرَجُلٍ مِّن قَلْبَيْنِ فِي جَوْفِهِ وَمَا جَعَلَ أَزْوَاجَكُمُ اللَّائِي تُظَاهِرُونَ مِنْهُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ أَدْعِيَاءكُمْ أَبْنَاءكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ قَوْلُكُم بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ))

ولكن قال من يرى خلق القرآن بأن القرآن ليس كلام فهو كما بقول د.أبوالمكارم مثلا:الآية والدليل والآية والبرهان على صفة الله فى الكلام..فما الدليل على أن القرآن كلام الله؟

(أ)
فى الآية 6 من سورة التوبة يقول عز وجل
((وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْلَمُونَ))
لا خلاف بين أهل العلم واللغة أن كلام الله فى هذه الآية المراد به القرآن

(ب)
فى الآية 15 من سورة الفتح
((سَيَقُولُ الْمُخَلَّفُونَ إِذَا انطَلَقْتُمْ إِلَى مَغَانِمَ لِتَأْخُذُوهَا ذَرُونَا نَتَّبِعْكُمْ يُرِيدُونَ أَن يُبَدِّلُوا كَلَامَ اللَّهِ قُل لَّن تَتَّبِعُونَا كَذَلِكُمْ قَالَ اللَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ فَسَيَقُولُونَ بَلْ تَحْسُدُونَنَا بَلْ كَانُوا لَا يَفْقَهُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا))
فسمى الله القرآن كلامه وسماه قوله

الدليل على أن القرآن أنه الحق
الآية 91 من سورة البقرة
((وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُواْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ قَالُواْ نُؤْمِنُ بِمَآ أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَيَكْفُرونَ بِمَا وَرَاءهُ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا مَعَهُمْ قُلْ فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنبِيَاء اللّهِ مِن قَبْلُ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ))

الآية 2 من سورة السجدة
((أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ لِتُنذِرَ قَوْمًا مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ))

فالحق هو كلام الله ..وقول الله هو الحق والله يقول الحق
وفى الآية 4 من سورة الأحزاب
((مَّا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِرَجُلٍ مِّن قَلْبَيْنِ فِي جَوْفِهِ وَمَا جَعَلَ أَزْوَاجَكُمُ اللَّائِي تُظَاهِرُونَ مِنْهُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ أَدْعِيَاءكُمْ أَبْنَاءكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ قَوْلُكُم بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ))

الدليل على أن الله سمى القرآن أمره
يقول عز وجل فى سورة الدخان..
*( حم (1) وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ (2) إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ (3) فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ (4) أَمْراً مِّنْ عِندِنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ (5))*
إذا القرآن أمر الله وكلام الله وقول الله وهو الحق

كل الشكر لعلماء المسلمين النابهين وإن شاء الله أنقل لكم فى مشاركات تالية كيف حاول البعض المغالطة وتزييف أدلة على خلق القرآن وكيف رد العلماء عليهم..
نفعنا الله بعلمهم..وبارك لنا فيهم..
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## فراشة

> أخى الحبيب إبراهيم
> ربنا يبارك لك أخى الحبيب
> إن شاء الله ‘ن لم يأتى أحد هنا ..فكلما وقع تحت يدى قول من أقوال دعة العقل به مغالطة فسأضمه إلى الموضوع..
> وأتمنى منك ومن جميع الإخوة مشاركتى فى تفنيد كل المغالطات التى تنسب للعقل زورا وبهتانا..
> فهذا واجب أصبح لزاما علينا جميعا ألا ندعه حتى ننتصر للعقل ولا نخذله..
> والله الموفق


أخى الفاضل أستاذ أحمد
سعدت بدعوتك الأعضاء بمشاركتك فى تفنيد كل المغالطات التى تنسب للعقل
ودعوتك هذه شجعتنى على عرض قضية خطيرة يجتذبوا بها الأقليات من الديانات والمذاهب المختلفة
وهى (حق المواطنة)والمطالبة بقانون لا يحمل الصفة الدينية

واسمح لى أن أقدم جزء من مقال لكاتب علمانى يدعى (محمد حسين اليوسفى)

يقول فيه:

(إن تطور مجتمعنا وبناء المواطنة الحقة لن تتم إلا بنظرة عصرية لدستورنا، وإلغاء، أو تنقيح، تلك القوانين التي تتناقض مع نصوص ذلك الدستور وروحه، وفي هذا المقام لا يمكننا بناء المواطنة الحقة، وبالتالي التخلص من الخلافات المذهبية الممزقة للوحدة الوطنية إلا بنظرة «علمانية» لدستورنا وبتطوير مؤسسات الدولة وقوانينها، بحيث لا تحمل الصفة الدينية أو المذهبية، من حيث المضمون أو من حيث الرموز، لكي تكون الدولة المعبر الحقيقي عن جميع مواطنيها، عندئذ لن تكون الاختلافات المذهبية مجالاً للتكسب السياسي.)

أتمنى إن الجولة القادمة إن شاء الله تكون إلقاء الضوء على القضية دى
هههههه لكن بعد ماتلتقط أنفاسك من الجولة اللى فاتت

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل الخير

تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى الفاضل أستاذ أحمد
> سعدت بدعوتك الأعضاء بمشاركتك فى تفنيد كل المغالطات التى تنسب للعقل
> ودعوتك هذه شجعتنى على عرض قضية خطيرة يجتذبوا بها الأقليات من الديانات والمذاهب المختلفة
> وهى (حق المواطنة)والمطالبة بقانون لا يحمل الصفة الدينية
> 
> واسمح لى أن أقدم جزء من مقال لكاتب علمانى يدعى (محمد حسين اليوسفى)
> 
> يقول فيه:
> 
> ...


أختى الغالية فراشة
أهلا وسهلا بك وسعيد جدا بمشاركتك وإرفاقك كلام اليوسفى
اليوسفى بيطالب بألا تحمل القوانين الدستورية الصفة الدينية أو المذهبية، من حيث المضمون أو من حيث الرموز، لكي تكون الدولة المعبر الحقيقي عن جميع مواطنيها، عندئذ لن تكون الاختلافات المذهبية مجالاً للتكسب السياسي..

طيب هل الكلام الذى قاله جديد أم يطابق ما يقول به من يتسترون تحت عباءة إعمال العقل..
طبعا هذا كلامهم جميعا بإختلاف مللهم ونحلهم..
يعنى هو لم يأتى بجديد ولم يكتشف اليوسفى سر شويبس ولا حاجة..
لكن هو لا يعلم ..أو يعلم ويكابر..بأن الإسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذى قامت دولته على الإنسانية وإحترام حياة الناس بل والحيوانات والبهائم ..
فالإسلام ليس فيه تفرقة بين البشر ولا ميزة ال vip الموجودة فى كل بلاد العالم
قصة جبلة بن الأيهم ملك غسان الذى أسلم وعاش مع المسلمون ..داس  أعرابى على طرف رداءه فلطمه جبلة على وجهه فشكاه الأعرابى لعمر بن الخطاب فحكم على جبلة أن يقتص منه الأعرابى بنفس اللطمة ولم يكترث بما يدعيه جبلة لنفسه من الترفع عن طبقة عامة الناس..
وإقتص للمصرى الغير مسلم من إبن عمرو بن العاص فى قصة مشابهة..بل كان يريد من المصرى ضرب عمرو بن العاص نفسه غير أن المصرى أبى ذلك..
وروى أن أحد اليهود شكا على بن أبى طالب إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنهما..فلما مثل على أمام عمر قال له:إجلس يا أباالحسن..فظهر على على بن أبى طالب أثر الغضب فقال له عمر:أغضبت يا على من أجل أن سويت بينك وبين اليهودى؟فقال على :لا ..ولكنى غضبت من أنك رفعتنى عنه بتكنيتك إياى ولم تكنه..(أى ناداه بإسم الكنية(أبوالحسن)ولم يفعل نفس الشيء مع اليهودى..
قبل ظهور الإسلام كان المخالف فى الملة يعتبر مهدور الدم..فلما جاء الإسلام أعطى للأجانب عنه الحماية والرعاية التى تجب للمسلم..فكان غير المسلك يجوب البلاد آمنا على نفسه وماله وعرضه..
إن الإسلام راعى المبادىء الإنسانية حتى فى الحروب..فمنع الإسلام الإسراف فى القتل تشفيا من الأعداء..ومنع الإجهاز على الجريح..ومنع قتل المستسلم حتى ولو كان يتحايل من أجل النجاة..ومنع قتل الخدم فى جيوش الأعداء..
وأوجب الإحسان إلى الأسير فقد وصى علي الأسير رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم..حتى أن الرجل من المسلمين إذا لم يجد خبزا يكفيه ويكفى أسيره إكتفى بالتمر وآثر أسيره بالخبز..
وحرم الإسلام فى حالة دخول بلد قتل الشيوخ ورجال الدين والنساء والأطفال ونهى عن التمثيل بأعدى الأعداء وعن إحراق المزارع والمنازل..
يمكننا أن نقارن بين ذلك وبين ما تفعله أمريكا الديمقراطية فى أفغانستان وما فعلته فى العراق..كانت القنابل ترمى بالأطنان فلا تدع أخضر أو يابس..وكانت تحصد الأرواح بلا تمييز..
لم يكن المسلمون فى عهد السلم بأقل رعاية لمبادىء الإنسانية منهم فى وقت الحرب..فقد شهد لتاريخ حتى الذى كتبه الأجانب عن هذا الدين بأن المسلمين قد عاشوا مع المخالفين لهم فى الدين على أكمل حال من الصفاء والمودة..وساووهم بأنفسهم فى حين الجوار وفى التقاضى أمام المحاكم..وتركوهم فى شأنهم فى الإختلاف على معابدهم وقساوستهم ورهابينهم..وحموا أموالهم وأعراضهم حتى حملت هذه المعاملة بعض الأمم على أن سلموا لهم بلادهم ليحكموها مؤثرين إياهم على أبناء ملتهم طمعا فى العيش فى ظلهم آمنين على أنفسهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم..

أغلب ما جاء فى مشاركتى مقتبس من كتاب مهمة الإسلام فى العالم للأستاذ محمد فريد وجدى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحبائى أعضاء المنتدى
سأواصل بفضل الله ردود علماء المسلمين على القول بخلق القرآن..والذى يريد القائلون به نزع القدسية عن القرآن حتى يتسنى لهم أن يلزمونا بمرجعياتهم الباطلة..
أراد بعضهم أن يستخرج دلائل زائفة من القرآن لخداع المسلمين ومنها:
((إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ ))سورة الزخرف آية 3
وزعموا أن كل مجعول يكون مخلوق كما فى الآية 1 من سورة الأنعام
((الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِرَبِّهِم يَعْدِلُونَ ))
فجعل الظلمات والنور أى خلق الظلمات والنور
وهذه مغالطة كبيرة..فليست كل كلمة مجعول تعنى مخلوق..فأحيانا يكون للكلمة الواحدة أكثر من معنى
ففى الآية 124 من سورة البقرة
((وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا قَالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ))
فجاعلك للناسإماما  ليس معناها خالقك للناس إماما.

ومن المغالطات التى قد رأيتم مثلها فى هذه المناقشة من يدعى بأن كل محدث مخلوق ويستندون فى ذلك على الآية 2 من سورة الأنبياء((مَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّن ذِكْرٍ مَّن رَّبِّهِم مُّحْدَثٍ إِلَّا اسْتَمَعُوهُ وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ ))
لأن كلمة محدث هنا تعود على علم الرسول صلى الله عليه بالآيات وقت نزولها ولا تعود على القرآن..
فالله عز وجل لا تجرى عليه الحوادث بل تجرى على البشر..وهذا نجده بوضوح فى الآية 52 من سورة الشورى
((وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِّنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَا الْإِيمَانُ وَلَكِن جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَّهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَّشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ ))

ومن مغالطاتهم إدعاء أن القرآن كخلوق لأنه من بين الاشياء التى تقع بين السماء والأرض
ويذكرون الآية 85 من سورة الحجر
((وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ السَّاعَةَ لآتِيَةٌ فَاصْفَحِ الصَّفْحَ الْجَمِيلَ ))
مغالتطهم هى أن السماوات والارض وما بينهما خلقت بالحق..والحق ليس مخلوقا والحق من ربنا ولكنهم بصرون أن يكونوا من الممترين..فالحق ليس مخلوق بين السماء والأرض ولكنه خارج عن تلك الأشياء..

ومن مغالطاتهم الإحتجاج بآية 21 و22 من سورة البروج
((بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَّجِيدٌ <21>فِي لَوْحٍ مَّحْفُوظٍ <22>))
فهم يتجاهلون أن كلام الله كان قبل اللوح وقبل القلم ..ولكنهم فى ظلامهم يعمهون

هناك الكثير من الردود المطولة والتى فيها شرح وإسهاب من علماء المسلمين
فجزاهم الله عنا خيرا..
فيجب علينا أحبائى أعضاء المنتدى أن نتنبه لهذه المغالطات..وأن نساهم جميعا فى توعية أهلنا وأصدقائنا والمجتمع المحيط بنا عن خطورة هذه الإدعات والأباطبل..ويجب علينا أن نعتصم بحبل الله ونلتزم بكتابه وبسنة نبيه ولا نرضى بمراجع بديلة أبدا..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحبائى أعضاء المنتدى
نواصل اليوم بمشيئة الله التعرف على دعاة العقل..
ونحن سنستجيب جميعا لدعوتهم فى إعمال العقل لنرى إن كانوا دعاة أم أدعياء
ونبحث سويا هل هم يعملون عقولهم أم أهوائهم فى الحكم على الموضوعات..

عكفت مؤخرا على قراءة كتاب
د.رشيد خيون(((جدل التنزيل مع كتاب خلق القرآن للجاحظ)))
لن يتسع المقام للرد على كل ما جاء بالكتاب ولكن سنبحث سويا مقطتفات منه

نبذة عن رشيد الخيون
ولد رشيد الخيوت فى هور الحمار-الجبايش بالعراق ..أنجز دراسة الفلسفة فى جامعة عدن عام 1984
وحصل على الدكتوراة فى الفلسفة من جامعة صوفيا
وصدر له كتب(((مذهب المعتزلة من الكلام إلى الفلسفة)))
(((تلخيص البيان فى ذكر فرق الأديان)))
(((معتزلة البصرة وبغداد)))
(((جدل التنزيل مع كتاب خلق القرآن للجاحظ)))

يقول مثلا فى مقدمة كتابه:



> إن البحوث والدراسات فى المقدسات الحية بنفس محايد من أصعب المهام,فللجدل والمعرفة حدود لا يجوز نجاوزها,فما بعد ذلك من شأن الله كما يزعمون,لكن المعتزلة حاولوا التجاوز ففتحوا كوة فى الجدار المقدس تسرب منه خيط من النور,وهو حلم الله فى سيادة العقل,كما إعتقد المعتزلة,لكن الآخرين ما زالوا يمنعون تحقيق هذا الحلم,وهذه إرادة الله كما يعتقدون أيضا,وذريعتهم فى ذلك ,أن الله طرد آدم من الجنة لأنهما عرفا وأدركا,والجنة أرض سماوية طاهرة لا تقبل فيها من يفكر ويعرف ويجادل,وهذه هى ذريعتهم فى حجب المعرفة,والرضوخ للنص.فما هذا الإغتراب عن المعرفة,وهل كان ضحايا الإضطهاد الفكرى والدينى معنيين بخطيئة آدم وحواء لأنهما عرفا فجادلا إلى حد قتلهم,أو توبتهم فى أفضل الأحوال؟


منذ البداية وفى مقدمة الكتاب التى يبين فيها صعوبة البحث ب(نفس)محايد ..نجد أنه قد إنقطع نفسه من أول فقرة بإنحياز تام للمعتزلة ضد من سواهم..
وأنظروا إلى تعبيره عن خيط النور المتسرب من الكوة ب(حلم الله)..وما فيه من إساءة أدب مع الله سبحانه وتعالى..فلا يحلم إلا النائم أو الغارق فى أحلام اليقظة ويكون ساعتها غبر منتبه لما حوله..فعند الحديث عن الله يجب مراعاة الألفاظ التى تليق بجلال الله..وهناك فرق بين الفلسفة وقلة الأدب..
لماذا إفترى رشيد الخيون على من خالف المعتزلة بأنهم يقولون بأن الله طرد آدم وحواء من الجنة لأنهما عرفا وأدركا وجادلا؟
من قال هذا؟
كلنا نعرف أن الله علم آدم الأسماء كلها..فأمده بالمعرفة قبل أن يسكنه الجنة..
آدم عرف الحقيقة وأدركها فى أن الله ميزه بالعلم عن الملائكة وعن إبليس..
لم يجادل آدم ولكن إبليس هو من جادل الله فى أفضليته على آدم فقال أنا خير منه خلقتنى من نار وخلقته من طين..فجادل من خلق فى الخلق ..وهذه أصبحت عادة كل من يجادل فى أمور واضحة لا تحتاج إلى جدال..
وإن بينت لهم الحقيقة إستمروا على عنادهم وكبرهم وظنوا فى أنفسهم الأفضلية فيا لهم من تلاميذ نجباء لإبليس..
لقد كان لدى آدم نص واضح بأمر الله له ألا يقرب الشجرة وألا يطيع الشيطان..ولكن إبليس أطمعه فى الخلد والملك الذى لا يبلى ..فياليت آدم جادل إبليس وأحبط محاولته فى خداع العقل بوهم تفوقه على قدسية النص القاطع من الله..لكننا لا يمكن أن نلوم أبونا آدم أو نحاسبه على معصية غفرها له الله..ففى هذا إساءة أدب مع الله..ومع نبى من أنبياء الله..
ولأننا نؤمن بالله الواحد الأحد وعلمه الذى هو فوق كل علم..وكلماته التى هى فوق كل كلمات..وبقدره الذى نفاه عنه من نعرفهم..وبصفاته التى نفاها عنه من يدافع الخيون عنهم وينتمى لهم..نعرف من كل ذلك أن الله كان قد خلق آدم ليستخلفه فى الأرض..ولأن الله أعلم بخلقه كان آدم سيهبط  حتميا من الجنة للأرض..

>>>يتبع<<<

----------


## KANE2008

> كلنا نعرف أن الله علم آدم الأسماء كلها..فأمده بالمعرفة قبل أن يسكنه الجنة..
> آدم عرف الحقيقة وأدركها فى أن الله ميزه بالعلم عن الملائكة وعن إبليس..
> لم يجادل آدم ولكن إبليس هو من جادل الله فى أفضليته على آدم فقال أنا خير منه خلقتنى من نار وخلقته من طين..فجادل من خلق فى الخلق ..وهذه أصبحت عادة كل من يجادل فى أمور واضحة لا تحتاج إلى جدال..
> *وإن بينت لهم الحقيقة إستمروا على عنادهم وكبرهم وظنوا فى أنفسهم الأفضلية فيا لهم من تلاميذ نجباء لإبليس..*


بارك الله فيك اخى احمد ورزقك علما وفهما  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بارك الله فيك اخى احمد ورزقك علما وفهما


شكرا لك أخى الحبيب محمد على طيب كلماتك
وشكرا لك على متابعتك الجميلة لموضوع :f:

----------


## Eng-K

أود أن أشكر جميع الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا القسم وتفاعلهم
وأعتذر عن المشاركة بعد هذا الغياب بسبب العمل وكثرة انشغالي ولكني أخيرا أشارك بعد طول غياب وقرأت آخر المشاركات وكنت كما توقعت أن يكون هناك سخرية من مشاركتي من بعض الأفراد ولكن خيرا إن شاء الله .
وأذكر أني من خلال مشاركتي في الموضوع لم أكتب إلا رأيي بكل صراحة بعد قراءتي لكل الموضوع ووجدت أن ما ذكره د/ أبو المكارم هو فكر جديد يستحق الاهتمام والتقدير أو إعادة النظر فيه على الأقل من وجهة نظري وان إلغاء عضويته كانت خسارة لي على الأقل في الاستزادة من فكره . وعموما هذا رأيي وفهمي الشخصي وأعلم أنه قد يزعج البعض أو الكل .

وأشكركم جميعا مرة أخرى وأتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق

----------


## طائر الشرق

> أود أن أشكر جميع الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا القسم وتفاعلهم
> وأعتذر عن المشاركة بعد هذا الغياب بسبب العمل وكثرة انشغالي ولكني أخيرا أشارك بعد طول غياب وقرأت آخر المشاركات وكنت كما توقعت أن يكون هناك سخرية من مشاركتي من بعض الأفراد ولكن خيرا إن شاء الله .
> وأذكر أني من خلال مشاركتي في الموضوع لم أكتب إلا رأيي بكل صراحة بعد قراءتي لكل الموضوع ووجدت أن ما ذكره د/ أبو المكارم هو فكر جديد يستحق الاهتمام والتقدير أو إعادة النظر فيه على الأقل من وجهة نظري وان إلغاء عضويته كانت خسارة لي على الأقل في الاستزادة من فكره . وعموما هذا رأيي وفهمي الشخصي وأعلم أنه قد يزعج البعض أو الكل .
> 
> وأشكركم جميعا مرة أخرى وأتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق


لسه جاى
طب ابقى اقرء ردود التى تبهت ردود ابو المكارم

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخ الكريم احمد ناصر

شدني هذا الطرح بقوة..أشكرك عليه وعلى المجهود الجبار المبذول في الدراسة المدرجة في ثناياه
واسمحلي بالمشاركة:

*عليك بتعريف كل من:
العقل, الفطرة, الغريزة, الأصل , التطبيق* العقل: 

*ما هو العقل؟* 
خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى الانسان وميزه بالعقل عن باقي المخلوقات..ولكل انسان عقل يتدبر فيه كيف يشاء
فمثلا يقول لأحدهم عقله : شجرة صلبة تتمسك عروقها بتربة التقاليد وتنمو فروعها بقوة الاستمرار
ويقول لي عقلي: سحابة تتهادى في السماء ثم تُنْزِلُ قطرا ، ثم تسيل جدولا الى البحر ثم تتصاعد نحو الأعالي..
للأغلبية عقل يقول أن يصرع قويكم ضعيفكم ويحتال داهيكم على ساذجكم
ولي عقل يقول: أن احرث الارض بمعولي واستثمرها بمنجلي وان ابني بيتا من الحجارة والطين وان احيك ثوبا من الصوف أو القطن.
للبعض عقل يقول له مصاهرة الجاه والثروة ..ولي عقل يقول: الاتكال على النفس..
وللبعض عقل يقنعه بأن فلان كافر مشرك خارجي زنديق 
ولي عقل يقول لي..الحائر ، التائه ، الضعيف الضرير اليتيم بعقله وروحه..
للبعض عقل يقول: أن امجاد الشعوب بأبطالها الفاتحين فتترنم بذكر النمرود ونبوخذ نصر وزعمسيس والاسكندر وقيصر وهانيبال ونابليون..
اما عقلي فيقرر ان الابطال هم كنفوشيوس وأفلاطون وعلي بن ابي طالب والغزالي وباستور..
يرى البعض بعقله ان القوة الغالبة بالفيالق والمدافع والمدرعات والغواصات..الخ
وعقلي يجزم أن لا قوة الا بالحقعزم الا للحقيقة ومهما طال عهد المنتصرين بالقوة العضلية والآلية فهم المغلوبون في النهاية..
والى آخر هذه المفارقات العقلية ..نجد ان العقول التي خلقها الله تعالى لتحكم على الامور وتتحكم في السلوكيات والحركات الإرادية واللا إرادية هي متباينة بين البشر ..كل يُحَّكِّمْ هذا الجهاز الجبار بطريقته وفكره الناتج عن تجاربه العلمية والعملية..وبهذا يخلق نظرية  وأحكاما قد تصيب وقد تخيب..

*أما الفطرة كما اعرفها :* 
فهي الاصل في الطباع كما خلقها الله تعالى دون تلوث ..فنحن مولودين  على الفطرة مسلمين كما شاء لنا الله تعالى..صفحة بيضاء..بالفطرة  نقدر وقوع الاسباب على اختيارنا في الاعمال وتارة على اخيتار الله تعالى في اسباب الاعمال والألأم ونحوها وذلك مثلا تقدير الشبع بالاكل والري بالشرب وهما عملان اختياريان وكذلك الوطأ بالفطرة لانجاب الولد وحصول الزرع بالبذر وخروج روح الحيوان بالذبح الى ان تشوبها الشوائب بالاختلاط بالاخرين والتأثر بهم عند الوعي لتتلوث الخواطر النقية بالاعتقادات التقليدية وحتى ليتعجب منها عاقل ان تسمح نفسه ان يؤمن بمثل هذه الاعتقادات...
 أو لا تشوبها شائبة فتصبح نفسا نورانية نقية صافية من الدنس وهذا نادر الحدوث للاسف الشديد..حتى نصل بالنتيجة الى الجزاء والعقاب..


*نأتي للغريزة وهي موضوع قائم بذاته:* يمكن تعريف الغريزة بأنها ذلك الدافع الفطري للسلوك التلقائي غير الواعي لدى الكائن الحي بما من أجل التكيف مع البيئة المحيطة به عن طريق تلبية الحاجات الفردية لهذا الكائن سواء كانت حاجات عضوية أو وجدانية، من هنا يمكن فهم الغرائز الطبيعية على أنها المحفزات الطبيعية التي تدفع الكائن باتجاه البقاء والاستمرار في الحياة لكل جنس من هذه الأجناس على حدة، فالحاجات العضوية للمخلوقات الحية كالطعام والشراب والجنس تظهر على الكائن على شكل احساسه بالجوع أو العطش والرغبة الجنسية دون اختيار منه لاي منها، فليس بإمكان أحد أن يقرر انه لن يجوع بعد اليوم وهكذا في ما يتعلق بباقي الغرائز الحسية، أما الحاجات الوجدانية للكائنات الحية كالحماية والأمان والاستقرار فتحركها وترفدها كل من غرائز الخوف والحب والانتماء التي تظهر على شكل عاطفة الأمومة والأبوة والوطنية وما إليها وهي التي ابتكرت لها البشرية حلولاً عبر انشاء نظام الاسر والمجتمعات والدول على اختلافاتها في الأشكال والمضامين، وتتضافر كل هذه الغرائز مجتمعة في خدمة الغريزة الأساسية التي أودعها الخالق فيه وهي غريزة البقاء على قيد الحياة والاستمرار فيها وذلك حتى إشعار آخر يقضي الله فيه أمراً كان مفعولا! 

إذا كانت الحاجات الوجدانية في معظمها حاجات جماعية ويقتضي اشباعها أن ترتبط بفرد آخر على الأقل فإن الغرائز الحسية ترتبط مباشرة بأجهزة الجسم وتظهر عليه على شكل الحاجة الجسدية المباشرة إليها، وهي أول ما يشعر به الكائن الحي منذ الثواني الأولى لقيده على جدول الحياة وقبل أن يتشكل لديه الحد الأدنى من الإدراك الواعي وتظل مستمرة معه طالما أن هذا الجسد لا يزال حياً، من هنا كان الإلحاح الجسدي في اشباع حاجاته العضوية هو الأعلى صوتاً والأشد وطأة من بين جملة الغرائز جميعاً، وقد اقتضت حكمة الخالق أن يأخذ اشباع هذه الحاجات العضوية شكل المتعة بما يعود على صاحبه بالكثير من اللذة الحسية التي تجعل من اشباع هذه الغرائز امراً مطلوباً بشدة من الكائنات الحية بل والهدف الوحيد من هذه الحياة لدى مظعم المخلوقات. 

لقد انشغلت البشرية منذ بدايات وعيها الإنساني بمحاولات تهذيب وتقنين الغرائز لدى بني البشر وبالعمل على تقييدها ومنعها من الانفلات حفاظاً على البشرية من الانحدار إلى الحضيض الحيواني، فقد زرع الله تعالى هذه الغرائز في بؤرة اللاوعي لدى كل الكائنات الحية بنفس المقدار لا فرق في ذلك بين إنسان وحيوان غير أن ما يميز البشر عن غيره من المخلوقات هو متعة الخالق بنعمة العقل التي تميز بها الإنسان عمن سواه من المخلوقات وكان أن افرز نتيجة هذا العقل أنماطا من السلوكيات الانسانية والمحددات الاجتماعية التي تعارفت عليها المجتمعات المختلفة باسم «الاخلاق» التي لم تأت الأديان لتخترعها وإنما لتكملها وتحصنها بإطار ايماني لتضفي عليها بعداً ربانياً يضاف إلى بعدها الإنساني. 

على عكس الغرائز الآتية فطريا من بؤرة اللاوعي فإن الاخلاق هي احد اشكال الوعي الإنساني والتي تعمل على ضبط وتوجيه السلوك الإنساني تجاه المؤثرات الخارجية التفاعلية مع الغير كما تجاه المؤثرات الداخلية النابعة من الأحاسيس الفطرية الغرائزية تحديداً، ولا جدال في أن الحصيلة الأخلاقية التي تحلى بها شخص ما تأتي في شكل مباشر إفرازا لتفاعل متعدد الاطراف ابطاله كل من النوازع الشخصية والجملة الثقافية الفردية والمنظومة القيمية الجماعية للمجتمع، وأما منظومة القيم الجماعية للمجتمع فتتأثر بالعديد من المتغيرات الاجتماعية كالحالة الاقتصادية والبيئية والصحية والاستقرار المدني من عدمه حيث الحروب والكوارث الطبيعية وما ينتج عنها وما إلى ذلك من أوضاع قد لا يكون الفرد صاحب تأثير مباشر فيها في الوقت الذي لا مناص له من التأثر بها إن سلباً أو إيجاباً. 

إذا اتفقنا على أن الغرائز الحسية لدى بني الانسان تتوزع بالتساوي في ما بينهم فإن النوازع والحاجات العضوية تكون متساوية بينهم بالضرورة، ويبقى الوازع الثقافي هو الأبرز تأثيراً على السلوك الفردي بما يحتويه من قيم وأخلاقيات مكتسبة عبر التربية والتعليم والتوعية الذاتية وغير الذاتية فبقدر ما يتمكن الفرد من تحصيل الدوافع الأخلاقية، بقدر ما يعطيه ذلك من الحصانة ضد النوازع الداخلية لنفسه الأمارة بالسوء دائماً كما أن من شأن المحتوى الثقافي للفرد أن يمنحه من الوعي ما يكفي لأن يعرف متى وكيف يكبح جماح رغبته الغريزية ومتى وكيف يطلق لها العنان. 

مهما كانت المقدمات والأسباب فإن الانكفاء الإنساني على الإشباع العضوي للجسد والانفتاح الواسع على الغرائز الحسية من شأنه أن يلغي كل حاجة أخرى وخصوصا الغرائز الوجدانية فلا يعود يعنيه أن يشعر هو أو غيره بأية عاطفة تجاه أي شيء أو أي أحد فلا يعود يقيم وزنا لقيمة ولا لمقدس ولا لأي اعتبار أخلاقي طالما أنه يحصل على متعته كما يريد، وهذه في الواقع جبلة بني الحيوان الذين لا يعرفون الأخلاق أو القيم أو المقدسات وليس لديهم من الصبر والحكمة إلا ما تخيلته عنهم القصص. 

لقد قادت الثقافة الغربية المعاصرة التي يريدون لها أن تكون عالمية، البشرية إلى مثل هذا المأزق الخطر فانفتح البشر على غرائزهم بشكل أصبح يتهدد الكيان الإنساني برمته وصار كل ما نراه ينذر بتحول المجتمعات البشرية إلى قطعان من الوحوش وذلك بعد أن أصبحت أو كادت الأخلاق والقيم دقة قديمة أو موضة تجاوزها العصر، وطغت شهوة التملك والسلطة على كل ما عداها وأصبح كل شيء من حق أي شخص طالما كانت له فيه مصلحة وأصبح أي شيء ملكا لمن تمكن من الحصول عليه بفضل منطق القوة الذي غلب قوة المنطق، واختلط الحق بالمصلحة وضاعت بوصلة المفكرين حتى توهم بعضهم أن إرضاع المرأة العاملة لزملائها هو أقصر الطرق للحفاظ على الفضيلة كمن أغرق المدينة كلها من أجل أن يسقي قطة، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 

ولي معك في الحديث بقية ........(الأصل والتطبيق)

وتقبلوا مني كل مودتي.. 

*لميس الامام*

----------


## Dra

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الموضوع  مفيد جدا وكذلك المداخلات ولكن لي ملاحظه على الآيه التي إستشهد بها الكاتب في آخر موضوعه هي من صوره فصلت  
وهناك  آية مشابه لها في سوره الكهف 

وللتوضيح :



كلام الله عز وجل قول : (( قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاء رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً )) [الكهف : 110] . 

وقوله : (( قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَاسْتَقِيمُوا إِلَيْهِ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوهُ وَوَيْلٌ لِّلْمُشْرِكِينَ )) [فصلت : 6] . 


لكم تقديري

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاخ الكريم احمد ناصر
> شدني هذا الطرح بقوة..أشكرك عليه وعلى المجهود الجبار المبذول في الدراسة المدرجة في ثناياه
> واسمحلي بالمشاركة:



أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بأختى الغالية لميس الإمام
شرف كبير لى أن تعطرى هذا الموضوع بمسك مدادك الشذى..
وسنا ضوئك البهى..ولو كنت قد قلت مررت من هنا فقط لكنت أسعد الناس..فما بالك بمشاركة كاملة..ووعد بالتكملة..فيا لها من فرحة بعد فرحة




> ما هو العقل؟ 
> خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى الانسان وميزه بالعقل عن باقي المخلوقات..ولكل انسان عقل يتدبر فيه كيف يشاء
> فمثلا يقول لأحدهم عقله : شجرة صلبة تتمسك عروقها بتربة التقاليد وتنمو فروعها بقوة الاستمرار
> ويقول لي عقلي: سحابة تتهادى في السماء ثم تُنْزِلُ قطرا ، ثم تسيل جدولا الى البحر ثم تتصاعد نحو الأعالي..
> للأغلبية عقل يقول أن يصرع قويكم ضعيفكم ويحتال داهيكم على ساذجكم
> ولي عقل يقول: أن احرث الارض بمعولي واستثمرها بمنجلي وان ابني بيتا من الحجارة والطين وان احيك ثوبا من الصوف أو القطن.
> للبعض عقل يقول له مصاهرة الجاه والثروة ..ولي عقل يقول: الاتكال على النفس..
> وللبعض عقل يقنعه بأن فلان كافر مشرك خارجي زنديق
> ولي عقل يقول لي..الحائر ، التائه ، الضعيف الضرير اليتيم بعقله وروحه..
> ...


الله عليك يا لميس
والله لقد طربت من تأثير بلاغة كلماتك ورصانة أسلوبك وروعة تصويرك وعمق فكرك يا أديبتنا الرائعة..
ولأنك تتحدثين عن العقل بعقل..إنتشيت بالبلاغة وإستمتعت بالفكر..
وربما هذا ما جعلنى أتذكر شعورى نحو الجاحظ حين قرأت كلماته فى كتاب خلق القرآن والتى سأبينها فى مشاركات تالية إن شاء الله..فلقد إنبهرت ببلاغته وطربت لها..وكيف لا أنبهر به..وهو فارس اللغة الذى لا يشق له غبار..وأحد أهم علماء اللغة والأدب على مر العصور..إن لم يكن أهمهم على الإطلاق..
هل تتفاجئين إذ1 قلت لك أننى عندما قرأت كلماته أحسست أننى أريد أن  أطيع قبلة على جبينه لبلاغته..وأصفعه على قفاه لحماقته..حماقة التفكير بالطبع فى المنحى الذى نتحدث عنه بخصوص مقولة خلق القرآن التى يتبناها..فما يقبل من عامة الناس..لا يقبل من أحد أهم الشخصيات العربية..وسوف أبين ذلك فى حينه إن شاء الله..
إن هذا العقل والذى أطلقت أنت عليه <الجهاز الجبار>نعمة من الله بها على بنى الإنسان..ولكن كعادة بنى آدم..منهم من يشكر النعمة ومنهم من يكفرها ويجحد بها



> أما الفطرة كما اعرفها : 
> فهي الاصل في الطباع كما خلقها الله تعالى دون تلوث ..فنحن مولودين على الفطرة مسلمين كما شاء لنا الله تعالى..صفحة بيضاء..بالفطرة نقدر وقوع الاسباب على اختيارنا في الاعمال وتارة على اختيار الله تعالى في اسباب الاعمال والألأم ونحوها وذلك مثلا تقدير الشبع بالاكل والري بالشرب وهما عملان اختياريان وكذلك الوطأ بالفطرة لانجاب الولد وحصول الزرع بالبذر وخروج روح الحيوان بالذبح الى ان تشوبها الشوائب بالاختلاط بالاخرين والتأثر بهم عند الوعي لتتلوث الخواطر النقية بالاعتقادات التقليدية وحتى ليتعجب منها عاقل ان تسمح نفسه ان يؤمن بمثل هذه الاعتقادات...
> أو لا تشوبها شائبة فتصبح نفسا نورانية نقية صافية من الدنس وهذا نادر الحدوث للاسف الشديد..حتى نصل بالنتيجة الى الجزاء والعقاب..
> 
> :


صحيح يا أخى الفاضلة..الفطرة البيضاء النقية الغير ملوثة والتى لم تشبها شائبة فطرنا الله عليها.. وإن حافظنا عليها لأصبحت نفوسنا نورانية نقية صافية من الدنس..ولكن أطماع الدنيا وتغليب الشهوات والمصالح الذاتية يلطخ تلك الفطرة شيئا فشيئا..يمكن إزالة تلك الشوائب بالمسارعة فى التوبة والإستغفار وزيادة الهمة فى فعل الأعمال الصالحة..لكن التقاعس والتخاذل وإستمراء المحرمات يجعل تلك الشوائب تكبر وتتوغل فى تلك الفطرة حتى تصير إلى السواد المدلهم..والسواد لا ينفذ الضوء..فأنى لمن إسودت فطرته أن يهتدى لنور الحق؟



> نأتي للغريزة وهي موضوع قائم بذاته: 
> يمكن تعريف الغريزة بأنها ذلك الدافع الفطري للسلوك التلقائي غير الواعي لدى الكائن الحي بما من أجل التكيف مع البيئة المحيطة به عن طريق تلبية الحاجات الفردية لهذا الكائن سواء كانت حاجات عضوية أو وجدانية، من هنا يمكن فهم الغرائز الطبيعية على أنها المحفزات الطبيعية التي تدفع الكائن باتجاه البقاء والاستمرار في الحياة لكل جنس من هذه الأجناس على حدة، فالحاجات العضوية للمخلوقات الحية كالطعام والشراب والجنس تظهر على الكائن على شكل احساسه بالجوع أو العطش والرغبة الجنسية دون اختيار منه لاي منها، فليس بإمكان أحد أن يقرر انه لن يجوع بعد اليوم وهكذا في ما يتعلق بباقي الغرائز الحسية،


أختى العزيزة..عجيب أمر هذه الغريزة ..التى يريد البعض أن يستغنى بها عن حكم الله..أو يتصور البعض أنها مساوية للنص السماوى أو تتفوق عليه..أو يحكم بها عليه..فإذا جائت النصوص الربانية لتأمرنا بالصوم فنقهر تلك الغرائز من جوع  وعطش ورغبة جنسية ..من أجل أن نرضى رب العالمين..الذى أراد لنا أن نعرف أننا عندما نطيعه فلا نقرب فى رمضان ما أحله لنا فى الشهور الأخرى..فنتعلم الدرس المهم فى أن الإمتناع عن الحرام فى كل وقت أسهل من الإمتناع عن الحلال فى نهار رمضان إذا كانت لنا عقول نعقل بها..وفطرة لم نلوثها..وغرائز نقهرها بقوة النص الربانى..
فإذا قال قائل..أنا الآن جوعان وظمآن..النص يقول لى صم والغريزة تقول لى كل وأشرب..فإننا سنعرف من سلوكه وتصرفه حيال ذلك إلى أى المرجعيات ينتمى..



> أما الحاجات الوجدانية للكائنات الحية كالحماية والأمان والاستقرار فتحركها وترفدها كل من غرائز الخوف والحب والانتماء التي تظهر على شكل عاطفة الأمومة والأبوة والوطنية وما إليها وهي التي ابتكرت لها البشرية حلولاً عبر انشاء نظام الاسر والمجتمعات والدول على اختلافاتها في الأشكال والمضامين، وتتضافر كل هذه الغرائز مجتمعة في خدمة الغريزة الأساسية التي أودعها الخالق فيه وهي غريزة البقاء على قيد الحياة والاستمرار فيها وذلك حتى إشعار آخر يقضي الله فيه أمراً كان مفعولا!
> :


فإذا كانت الغريزة الأولى والأساسية لدى كل البشر هى البقاء والإستمرار والمحافظة على الحياة..ثم يدعى الداعى إلى الجهاد فى سبيل الله وإعلاء كلمته..فنجد من المؤمنين رجالا صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه ..فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا..إن أولئك الرجال الذين ينقادون لحكم الله ويخالفون بذلك أهم غريزة لدى بنى البشر وهى حب البقاء..يثبتون أن الفطرة السليمة النقية الطاهرة هى معرفة أن لهذا الكون رب ندين له بالعبودية..وأنه لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة..أما من بدلوا تبديلا..فتراهم ينظرون إليك نظر المغشى عليه من الموت..وقد يختلقون الأعذار للتخلف عن الجهاد..أو يجاهرون بإتباعهم لمرجعيتهم التى يرون فيها تفوق على النص فلا يعترفون بأهمية الجهاد..أو يقللون من شأنه..فنرى بأعيننا النتيجة التى أدت إلى سلب فلسطين وإنتهاك العراق والتفريط فى إرثنا الذى تركه من عرفوا كيفية شحذ العقول وصقل الفطرة والتحكم فى الغرائز وإتباع النصوص والعيش مع النص والعيش به..فكيف أضعنا هذا الإرث؟



> إذا كانت الحاجات الوجدانية في معظمها حاجات جماعية ويقتضي اشباعها أن ترتبط بفرد آخر على الأقل فإن الغرائز الحسية ترتبط مباشرة بأجهزة الجسم وتظهر عليه على شكل الحاجة الجسدية المباشرة إليها، وهي أول ما يشعر به الكائن الحي منذ الثواني الأولى لقيده على جدول الحياة وقبل أن يتشكل لديه الحد الأدنى من الإدراك الواعي وتظل مستمرة معه طالما أن هذا الجسد لا يزال حياً، من هنا كان الإلحاح الجسدي في اشباع حاجاته العضوية هو الأعلى صوتاً والأشد وطأة من بين جملة الغرائز جميعاً، وقد اقتضت حكمة الخالق أن يأخذ اشباع هذه الحاجات العضوية شكل المتعة بما يعود على صاحبه بالكثير من اللذة الحسية التي تجعل من اشباع هذه الغرائز امراً مطلوباً بشدة من الكائنات الحية بل والهدف الوحيد من هذه الحياة لدى مظعم المخلوقات.
> :


مقارنة جميلة بين الحاجات الوجدانية المرتبطة بالجماعة والحاجات العضوية الفردية المرتبطة بالجسد..حين قرأتها قفزت إلى ذهنى الآية الكريمة من سورة الفتح ..آية 29
((مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ))
يا لجمال وروعة تلك العلاقة المثالية التى ربطت بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام ..
لقد كانت الرحمة رابطهم الوجدانى الجماعى..وركوعهم وسجودهم الذى أخضعوا به جوارحهم ليحصدوا لذة القرب من الإله الواحد الأحد.فأى عقل..وأية فطرة ..وأية غريزة..يمكن أن يكونوا على الصورة الأمثل والأكمل والأتم عند أى مجموعة من البشر كهؤلاء؟لا عجب من أن نار الحقد والضغينة تشتعل فى صدور من يكرههم ويغتاظ منهم ويريد أن يشكك فى مصداقيتهم ومثاليتهم فيزعم أنهم مثلنا ولا يفضلوننا بل وقد يتصور أنه أفضل منهم..فيقول عتهم أنهم مجرد يصيبون ويخطئون..لقد حدثنا الله عن هؤلاء المغتاظون لننتبه لخطرهم عندما نشتم رائحة كرههم النتنة..أما الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحبه الكرام..فيكفيهم أن مدحهم رب العزة..ومن أصدق من الله قيلا؟



> لقد انشغلت البشرية منذ بدايات وعيها الإنساني بمحاولات تهذيب وتقنين الغرائز لدى بني البشر وبالعمل على تقييدها ومنعها من الانفلات حفاظاً على البشرية من الانحدار إلى الحضيض الحيواني، فقد زرع الله تعالى هذه الغرائز في بؤرة اللاوعي لدى كل الكائنات الحية بنفس المقدار لا فرق في ذلك بين إنسان وحيوان غير أن ما يميز البشر عن غيره من المخلوقات هو متعة الخالق بنعمة العقل التي تميز بها الإنسان عمن سواه من المخلوقات وكان أن افرز نتيجة هذا العقل أنماطا من السلوكيات الانسانية والمحددات الاجتماعية التي تعارفت عليها المجتمعات المختلفة باسم «الاخلاق» التي لم تأت الأديان لتخترعها وإنما لتكملها وتحصنها بإطار ايماني لتضفي عليها بعداً ربانياً يضاف إلى بعدها الإنساني.على عكس الغرائز الآتية فطريا من بؤرة اللاوعي فإن الاخلاق هي احد اشكال الوعي الإنساني والتي تعمل على ضبط وتوجيه السلوك الإنساني تجاه المؤثرات الخارجية التفاعلية مع الغير كما تجاه المؤثرات الداخلية النابعة من الأحاسيس الفطرية الغرائزية تحديداً، ولا جدال في أن الحصيلة الأخلاقية التي تحلى بها شخص ما تأتي في شكل مباشر إفرازا لتفاعل متعدد الاطراف ابطاله كل من النوازع الشخصية والجملة الثقافية الفردية والمنظومة القيمية الجماعية للمجتمع، وأما منظومة القيم الجماعية للمجتمع فتتأثر بالعديد من المتغيرات الاجتماعية كالحالة الاقتصادية والبيئية والصحية والاستقرار المدني من عدمه حيث الحروب والكوارث الطبيعية وما ينتج عنها وما إلى ذلك من أوضاع قد لا يكون الفرد صاحب تأثير مباشر فيها في الوقت الذي لا مناص له من التأثر بها إن سلباً أو إيجاباً.


بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق..وإن كانت الفطرة التى فطر الله الناس عليها من أهم غاياتها التسليم للخالق..والعقل الذى منحه الله لبنى آدم يستطيع به أن يميز الصواب من الخطأ فى حالة حسن إستخدامه..فإن أخلاقة وسلوكياته ورغباته وغرائزة ستتجه تلقائيا إلى طريق إرضاء الله وتجنب فعل ما يغضبه ..



> إذا اتفقنا على أن الغرائز الحسية لدى بني الانسان تتوزع بالتساوي في ما بينهم فإن النوازع والحاجات العضوية تكون متساوية بينهم بالضرورة، ويبقى الوازع الثقافي هو الأبرز تأثيراً على السلوك الفردي بما يحتويه من قيم وأخلاقيات مكتسبة عبر التربية والتعليم والتوعية الذاتية وغير الذاتية فبقدر ما يتمكن الفرد من تحصيل الدوافع الأخلاقية، بقدر ما يعطيه ذلك من الحصانة ضد النوازع الداخلية لنفسه الأمارة بالسوء دائماً كما أن من شأن المحتوى الثقافي للفرد أن يمنحه من الوعي ما يكفي لأن يعرف متى وكيف يكبح جماح رغبته الغريزية ومتى وكيف يطلق لها العنان.
> 
> مهما كانت المقدمات والأسباب فإن الانكفاء الإنساني على الإشباع العضوي للجسد والانفتاح الواسع على الغرائز الحسية من شأنه أن يلغي كل حاجة أخرى وخصوصا الغرائز الوجدانية فلا يعود يعنيه أن يشعر هو أو غيره بأية عاطفة تجاه أي شيء أو أي أحد فلا يعود يقيم وزنا لقيمة ولا لمقدس ولا لأي اعتبار أخلاقي طالما أنه يحصل على متعته كما يريد، وهذه في الواقع جبلة بني الحيوان الذين لا يعرفون الأخلاق أو القيم أو المقدسات وليس لديهم من الصبر والحكمة إلا ما تخيلته عنهم القصص.
> 
> لقد قادت الثقافة الغربية المعاصرة التي يريدون لها أن تكون عالمية، البشرية إلى مثل هذا المأزق الخطر فانفتح البشر على غرائزهم بشكل أصبح يتهدد الكيان الإنساني برمته وصار كل ما نراه ينذر بتحول المجتمعات البشرية إلى قطعان من الوحوش وذلك بعد أن أصبحت أو كادت الأخلاق والقيم دقة قديمة أو موضة تجاوزها العصر، وطغت شهوة التملك والسلطة على كل ما عداها وأصبح كل شيء من حق أي شخص طالما كانت له فيه مصلحة وأصبح أي شيء ملكا لمن تمكن من الحصول عليه بفضل منطق القوة الذي غلب قوة المنطق، واختلط الحق بالمصلحة وضاعت بوصلة المفكرين حتى توهم بعضهم أن إرضاع المرأة العاملة لزملائها هو أقصر الطرق للحفاظ على الفضيلة كمن أغرق المدينة كلها من أجل أن يسقي قطة، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
> :


وهذه الثقافة الغربية المعاصرة عندما تقدم لنا من صاحب البرنيطة فإننا قد نحذر منه أو نسخر منه أو ننبهر به..كل حسب عقله..أما أن يروج لها أبناء جلدتنا فهذه هى المأساة الحقيقة..لأن إبن جلدتنا قد ننخدع به..لاسيما إن كان يبشر بتلك الثقافة بطرق غير مباشرة بأن ييلبسها عمة بدلا من البرنيطة..فننجر وراءه مخدوعين..ولهذا كانت أشد أنواع المخططات دناءة ومكرا هى التى تريد هدم المجتمعات من الداخل أيضا وليس من الخارج فقط..وللأسف فإن هناك من ينخدع بهم أولا ثم يحاول معنا أن نتبعه ظانا أنه يحمل فكرا وهما وقضية دفاع عن الأمة..إن صاحب البرنيطة لن يذهب إلى الشباب مرتديا برنيطه قائلا لهم خذوا هذه المتفجرات وأقتلوا بها أهلكم وعشيرتكم..بل سيتنكر فى زى عربى وربما يطلق لحيته..ثم يقنع شخص ما بأنه من إختارتهه العناية الإلهية لإنقاذ الأمة..ويغدق عليه بالأموال ويقنعه أن يجند الشباب لنصرة الدين..ثم يلفت نظره إلى أن بعض من أهله وعشيرته أعداء لهذا الدين..ثم يدله على كيفية صنع المتفجرات..ثم يترك الباقى لفهم المخدوع الذىسيقنع الشباب المسكين الذين رأوه منقذ الأمة ..سيقنعهم بتفجير أهلهم وعشيرتهم لنصرة هذا الدين..هذه الأعمال الإرهابية بالفعل نرى أعمال أخرى موازية لها تعمل على سبى العقول تحت دعاوى تحريرها..



> ولي معك في الحديث بقية ........(الأصل والتطبيق)
> وتقبلوا مني كل مودتي..
> لميس الامام


أختى الغالية لميس
لا أجد من الكلمات ما يمكن أن يصف مقدار سعادتى وإمتنانى لمشاركتك الغنية والغزيرة..
لك منى كل مودة وإحترام وتقدير
وأنتظر بكل شوق مشاركتك القادمة لأنهل من نبع بلاغتك وأستنير بضوء فكرك
بارك الله فيك وأسعد أوقاتك بكل خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الموضوع  مفيد جدا وكذلك المداخلات ولكن لي ملاحظه على الآيه التي إستشهد بها الكاتب في آخر موضوعه هي من صوره فصلت  
> وهناك  آية مشابه لها في سوره الكهف 
> 
> وللتوضيح :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكر لك أخى الحبيب على المشاركة وعلى التنبيه
هل يمكنك أن ترسل لى على الخاص رقم المشاركة التى ترى بها الخطأ حتى أخاطب مشرف القاعة بتصحيح الخطأ
جزالك الله كل خير وشكرا لك

----------


## لميس الامام

اخي احمد

لا شكر على واجب ..هنا وعلى مثل هذا المتصفح الرائع 
 واجب  -إن صحّ القول - علينا نحن المثقفين.. نشر ثقافتنا ومحاولة ضخ المعرفة 
 ببثها عبر هذا الجهاز الساحر والذي من مميزاته انه يجمع شبابا وشابات كبارا معلمين وباحثين وطالبي معرفة حتى ينهل منها الجيل الجديد
وليقدروا قيمة القراءة في استحلاب المعرفة بالادلة والثوابت..

لك مني أجمل تحية صباحية ونهاركم سعيد

لميس الامام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخي احمد
> 
> لا شكر على واجب ..هنا وعلى مثل هذا المتصفح الرائع 
>  واجب  -إن صحّ القول - علينا نحن المثقفين.. نشر ثقافتنا ومحاولة ضخ المعرفة 
>  ببثها عبر هذا الجهاز الساحر والذي من مميزاته انه يجمع شبابا وشابات كبارا معلمين وباحثين وطالبي معرفة حتى ينهل منها الجيل الجديد
> وليقدروا قيمة القراءة في استحلاب المعرفة بالادلة والثوابت..
> 
> لك مني أجمل تحية صباحية ونهاركم سعيد
> 
> لميس الامام


شكرا لك أختى الفاضلة لميس 
على هذا التشجيع وعلى إهتمامك بنشر الثقافة وضخ المعرفة..
أنتظر مشاركتك حول الأصل والتطبيق وتقبلى خالص إحترامى وإمتنانى
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخوانى أعضاء المنتدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نواصل اليوم الحديث عن كتابد.رشيد خيون(((جدل التنزيل مع كتاب خلق القرآن للجاحظ)))

وسنتعرف سويا على كيفية دس السم فى العسل التى يتبعها البعض نتيجة لإنحرافاتهم الفكرية..
يقول د.رسيد خيون فى مقدمة كتابه..




> لقد أبهرنى حب القلة القليلة من المؤرخين للمعرفة من أجل المعرفة,فدخلت فى هذا الموضوع,وحرصت على أن أترك الروايات تتكام,فالرواية التى تعبر عن نفسها لا أجد مبررا من تفكيكها ونسجها بأسلوب آخر.ولعل ذلك فى عرف الآخرين قصور فى البحث أو تهاون فى التحليل وإبداء الرأى ,أما أنا فأراه غير ذلك تماما,فكلما تم الإلتزام بالنصوص المروية وتوثيقها كان البحث رصينا,وبدون تعنت إنها طريقتى المحيية فى البحث,فأجد فى النيابة عن الرواية تجاوزا عليها,وهروبا من مشقة البحث عن أصولها


طبعا ما فيش أعسل من كده حتى الآن..والرجل قد لبس عباءة الباحث المحايد الذى يترك النصوص لتتحدث عن نفسها..وإستطرد فى هذا العسل بالحديث عن إختلاف المسلمين حول الله وأورد أمثلة لما قال به المرجئة والمجسمة والمعتزلة وآخرون لم يحددهم بالإسم..ثم قال:



> إن جواز الإختلاف فى البارى عز وجل,كما ورد فى مجادلات أهل العلم,فسح المجال أمام الإختلاف فى القرآن,وأعتقد أن كتابا مثل القرآن وردت فيه تشريعات ونواه وأوامر لابد أن يشغل الفكر ويختلف حوله
> والحديث التالى(لا تجادلوا فى القرآن فإن جدلا فيه كفر<كنز العمال>)وضع ليغلق باب البحث والجدل ويسد على العقل الطريق الصحيح إلى الإيمان


هنا بدأ الخيون فى دس السم بالتدريج..فمن أجاز الإختلاف فى البارى عز وجل كما قال؟لقد بنى على تلك القاعدة الخاطئة نتيجة خاطئة..كعادة كل المغالطين الذين يخطئون فى الإستدلال..
وليس معنى أن هناك فئات ضالة إختلفت فى الله أن يصبح الإختلاف فى الله مشروع وقاعدة نستند عليها..
أما عن الإختلاف حول  القرآن والذى رآه الخيون نتيجة طبيعية وصحية وباب بحث وجدل لا يجب أن يسد على العقل الطريق الصحيح إلى الإيمان..فنقول له..عندما يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئ فلا بد لنا من السمع والطاعة وإلا خرجنا عن طريق الإيمان..هناك فرق كبير بين طريق الإيمان وطريق الكفر..
طريق الإيمان سار عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وفتح لنا بابه..وأغلق باب الشيطان المؤدى إلى طريق الكفر والضلال..
هناك باب  ورد فى صحيح مسلم ..كتاب العلم..باب النهى عن إتباع متشابه القرآن والتحذير من متبعيه والنهى عن الإختلاف فى القرآن..وجاء فيه الحديث التالى..
((أن عبدالله بن عمرو قال:هجرت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما قال:فسمع أصوات رجلين اختلفا فى آية.فخرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرف فى وحهه الغضب فقال<إنما هلك من كان قبلكم بإختلافهم فى الكتاب>))
فإن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غضب لأن رجلان إختلفا فى آية..فما بالكم بالذين يختلفون حول القرآن ككل؟
طيب..هل نترك ما قاله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لنتبع ما يقوله سواه من البشر ؟
سؤال يطرح نفسه..
لكن هؤلاء الذين يخالفون أقوال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتازون بالمكر..فلا يخالفون قوله صراحة..بل يشككون فى كتب الحديث بدعوى أنها وضعت بعد وفاة الرسول..
فكيف نرد عليهم؟
لقد تعمدت أن أكتفى بحديث عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص دون غيره لسبب سيتضح الآن من خلال الفقرة التالية حول عبدالله بن عمرو والتى سأنقلها لكم بالنص من كتاب (المسجد فى الإسلام..عبادة وثقافة)للأستاذ دكتور محمد رجب البيومى..عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية


[frame="2 80"].
عبد الله بن عمرو..عالم الفسطاط
---------------------
لم ينل عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص ما يستحقه من دراسة علمية تبرز أثره الكبير فى الثقافة الإسلامية بعامة,وفى الحركة الفكرية الناشئة بمصر عقب  الفتح الإسلامى بخاصة,لأن الصحابى الكبير كان ذا ثقافة شاملة بالنسبة لزمنه ولزملائه,إذ أنه مع إجادته الكتابة والقراءة فى معشر أمى كان يقرأ بالسوريانية,وكان يطالع التوراة فاهما مقارنا,وقد أسلم قبل أبيه,لأنه حاول أن يدرس الإسلام فيما يسمع من نصوص القرآن,فوجد لكلام الله بشاشة خالطت فؤاده,وكأنى به وقد أصغى إلى صدق حججه,وقوة منطقه,فلم يستطع صبرا على إعتناقه,فقدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مسلما منيبا,وقد كان إلمامه بالتوراة أحد دوافعه إلى دين الله.ففى صحيح البخارى عن عطاء بي يسار قال,لقيت عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص,فقلت: أخبرنى عن صفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى التوراة فقال: أجل,والله إنه لموصوف فى التوراة ببعض صفته فى القرآن, حيث يقول الله تبارك وتعالى:يا أيها النبى إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا وحرزا للأميين,أنت عبدى ورسولى,سميتك المتوكل,ليس بفظ ولا غليظ,ولا صخاب فى الأسواق,ولا يدفع السيئة بالسيئة,ولكن يعفو ويغفر حتى يقيم به الملة العوجاء)
قال عطاء بن يسار: ثم لقيت كعب الأحبار فسألته عن ذلك فما إختلفا حرفا.
وقد عهدنا بعض الكاتبين يدرس أمثال كعب الأحبار,ووهب بن منبه,وعبدالله بن سلام من مسلمة أهل الكتاب ليبين أثر قارئى التوراة فى المحيط الإسلامى فى الصدر الأول من عهد الدعوة,ولم نجد فيهم من يشير إلى عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص,وكأن هؤلاء متعمدون أن يغفلوا دور الصحابة الخلص فى سعة الإطلاع,وقوة الإلمام,لحاجات فى نفوسهم,وتلك حقيقة نبه إليها الأستاذ صادق إبراهيم عرجون,حين قال رحمه الله:
<كان يجدر بمؤرخى الإسلام,ورجال الحديث وكاتبى السيرةالنبوية وعلماء التفسير أن يجعلوا علم عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص وأضرابه من الثقات والأثبات ميزانا لعلم غيرهم من رواة أخبار التوراة ومقياسا لروايات الذين أكثروا من الحديث عنها من أمثال كعب الأحبار,ونوف البكالى,ووهب بن منبه,لأن منزلة عبدالله بن عمرو من الصدق والإتقان والفقه ترفعه عن منازل الإرتياب,ولو أن العلماء تنبهوا إلى مثل هذا القدم لأمكن تصفية التاريخ الإسلامى من هذه الأقاصيص الإسرائيلية المهلهلة التى ملأت كتب التفسير والسيرة والحديث,وإذ فات هذا فلا أقل من أن يجعل الباحثون أحاديث عبدالله وأضرابه بعد التثبت من صحة روايتها وسيلة لإمتحان هذه القصص المسطورة فى الكتب>
ولقدرة عبدالله بن عمرو على القراءة والكتابة كان أحد الذين دونوا حديث الرسول فى الصحف سماعا منه,فقد لازم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منذ أن أسلم,وإستأذنه أن يكتب حديثه,فأذن له,فقال عبدالله:يا رسول الله,أأكتب عنك كل ما أسمع منك فى الرضا والغضب؟قال: <نعم فإنى لا أقول إلا حقا>(من كتاب إحباء علوم الدين)
ونحن نعلم أن أبا هريرة-ضى الله عنه-كان من أكثر الصحابة رواية عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم,إذ حرص على أن يحفظ كل ما يسمع عنه,ولكنه اعترف بأن عبدالله بن عمرو يحفظ من حديث رسول الله أكثر مما يحفظ,وعلل ذلك حين قال(ما كان أحد أحفظ لحديث رسول الله منى إلا عبدالله بن عمرو,فإنه كان يعى بقلبه وأعى بقلبى,وكان يكتب ولا أكتب)
وأثر عبدالله فى تدوين الحديث النبوى لعهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان موضع تردد من الذين يحاولون أن يطعنوا فى رواية الحديث,إذ يعلنون أنه لم يدون إلا بعد أمد بعيد من رحيل رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ليصلوا بذلك إلى ما يريدون من هدم لأصل ثابت من أصول التشريع,ولكن الروايات المتواترة عن تدوين عبدالله لما كان يسمع من حديث  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  جعلتهم يتململون كراهية,ولو أخلصوا للحق لاتبعوه حين تظهر دلائله ساطعة دون إلتباس.
وإذا كان عبد الله من رواة الحديث وحفاظه,ومن دارسى أخبار الأنبياء والمرسلين فى القرآن والتوراة,فإن أثره فى مسجد الفسطاط بمصر قد كان من الوضوح بحيث ترك تلاميذه ينهجون نهجه فى المحافظة على القول المأثور من قول  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وفى دراسة أخبار السابقين وروايات التاريخ وقصص الفتن والحروب,لذلك عده مؤرخو الحركة العلمية فى مصر أول أستاذ لهذه الحركة المباركة,وعدوه المؤسس الحقيقى للعلم فى هذه البلاد,إذ أخذ عنه كثير من أهل مصر مكبرين مقدرين,وكان يسمى صحيفته التى دون فيها حديث رسول الله((الصادقة)),ويقول عنها((فيها ما سمعت من  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ليس بينى وبينه أحد))كما كان يحج ويعتمر ويأتى الشام ثم يرجع إلى مصر,وقد شافه الصحابة ونقل عنهم ونقلوا عنه,وحرصوا على لقائه,وما ظنك بأم المؤمنين عائشة بنت أبى بكر وقد علمت بمقدمه,فقالت لابن أختها عروة بن الزبير أحد الفقهاء السبعة بالمدينة:يا ابن أختى,بلغنى أن عبدالله بن عمرو مار بنا إلى الحج,فقم والقه واسأله,فإنه حمل عن رسول الله علما كثيرا......
على أن أهل مصر قد تناقلوا أحاديث عبدالله بن عمرو تدوينا وكتابة,فاقتدوا به فى تسجيل المأثور عن رسول الله!وذلك يناقض المتعارف من إبطاء حركة التدوين إلى عهد بنى مروان,فقد روى المقريزى عن حيوة بن شريح قال:دخلت على حسين بن شفى الأصبحى وهو يقول:فعل الله بفلان,فقلت له:ماله؟فقال:عمد إلى كتابين كان أبى شفى جمعهما مما سمع من عبدالله عن رسول الله,أحدهما عن أقضيته,والثانى عن أنباء يوم القيامة,فأخذهما وأضاعهما,ومعنى ذلك أن الحديث لم يكن مدونا فحسب,بل كان مبوبا وفق الموضوعات,فللأقضية باب,ولأخبار القيامة باب,وهكذا......[/frame]
-------
أرأيتم إخوانى..إن الحديث النبوى الشريف كان يدون منذ عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..ومن أمثال عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص الذى كان يسمع الحديث مباشرة من رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فيدونه..
ويأتى بعد ذلك مدعى تحرير العقل ليشككوا فى الحديث النبوى..بل ويجترىء منهم آخرين فيشكك فى القرآن..
أو فى طريقة جمعه..وقد فعل رشيد خيون هذا وسوف أبينه فى مشاركة قادمة إن شاء الله..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أواصل اليوم بمشيئة الله كشف كيفية دس السم فى العسل التى إتبعها  د.رشيد خيون فى كتابه(((جدل التنزيل مع كتاب خلق القرآن للجاحظ)))
يقول فى مقدمة كتابه


> والحديث التالى(لا تجادلوا فى القرآن فإن جدلا فيه كفر<كنز العمال>)وضع ليغلق باب البحث والجدل ويسد على العقل الطريق الصحيح إلى الإيمان,لكن ما قرأناه فى كتاب <الآمالى>للشريف العلوى على بن طاهر المرتضى,أحد أعيان الشيعة فى القرنين الرابع والخامس الهجريين,من إحتياط إلى ما قد يفترضه المفترضون من خطأ ورد فى سورة "مريم"(الآية 28)ويفصح عن موقف آخر تماما,وهذا ما سنتبينه من تفاصيل الخلاف حول القراءات وجمع ونسخ المصاحف,فالمرتضى رغم تأويله لما ورد فى الآية من خطأ تاريخى ((يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا))يثير التساؤل التالى:هل ما بأيدينا كلام الله القديم أم المخلوق الذى أختلف بنسخ حروفه وقراءته؟


يتضح من هنا يا سادة ..أن القائلين بخلق القرآن لا يقصدون مجرد إختلاف فى التعريفات كما تفضل الأخ الطبيب أبو المكارم بذلك..فالفيلسوف د.رشيد الخيون صرح بأنه وصل إلى نتيجة أن هناك خطأ تاريخى فى القرآن..ولأنه غير ملم بعلم التفسير فإنه إعتبر أن القرآن يقول بأن "مريم" أخت شقيقة أو حتى غير شقيقة للنبى "هارون"ولم يقبل بأية تفسيرات وإعتبرها محاولات لنفى الخطأ عن القرآن
ومن ثم وصل إلى الخطوة التالية بتساؤله هل القرآن كلام الله القديم أم أن القرآن مخلوق..
هذا ليس تساؤل بريء بالطبع فهو متبنى لمقولة خلق القرآن..وبالتالى سيصل إلى النتيجة الخطيرة من كون أن القرآن مجرد كتاب لا أكثر..ويمكن ذلك بالطبع لكل من يعتمد على تلك النتائج المتسلسلة الأخطاء..حيث أن كل خطأ ينتج خطأ بالضرورة..يمكن أن تتبنى مرجعيات أخرى نرجع لها وننبذ القرآن لأنه مخلوق وكل مخلوق معرض لعوامل الضعف والوهن..
وهذا ما سيبتبسل رشيد الخيون فى محاولة إثباته فى بقية كتابه ..بنفس طريقة دعاة العقل ومدعوه..وهو الوصول إلى نتيجة خاطئة نتيجة الإعتماد على قواعد خاطئة..
ويكشف رشيد الخيون عن وجهه القبيح حين يقول:


> وقد يكشف المهتمون فى تاريخ الأديان ما يخفيه تاريخ الديانة الصابئية المندائية فى تاريخ الأديان بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط ,وفى رواية يذكرها النديم عن ابن الراوندى,أن الأخير كثف بطريق الصدفة تصحيف لكلمة من سورة الحديد(الآية 10)ظلت أربعين عاما تقرأ مصحفة.قال ابن الراوندى:"مررت بشيخ جالس وبيده مصحف وهو يقرأ:ولله ميزاب السماوات والأرض,فسلمت وقلت:يا شيخ إيش تقرأ,قال :القرآن,ولله ميزاب السماوات والأرض.فقلت:وما تعنى بميزاب السماوات والأرض.قال:هذا المطر الذى ترى.فقلت ما يكون التصحيف إلا إذا كان مفسرا يا هذا,إنما هو ميراث السماوات والأرض.فقال:اللهم غفرا,أنا منذ أربعين سنة أقرؤها وهى فى مصحفى هكذا.نلمس فى هذه الحادثة وغيرها طبيعة الجدل حول القرآن,فقد ظل ينسخ بالأيدى طيلة(1200)سنة,حتى طبعت أول نسخة منه فى مدينة همبورغ بألمانيا سنة(1649)للميلاد,أى فى أوائل القرن الثانى عشر الهجرى .فهو كتاب ينسخ حروفه البشر وقد يخطئون فى نسخ كلماته,إن لم يكن للحفاظ دور فى ذلك.


أرأيتم كيف أن الجهل ليس حكرا على طائفة معينة من الناس؟إن بعض الناس أحيانا يحملون شهادات عليا كذلك الرجل الذى حمل شهادة الدكتوراة فى الفلسفة من جامعة صوفيا..لكن الهوى والتعصب المقيت الأعمى يجعل  منطقه مغلوط ..وتبريراته ساذجة..ونتائجه خاطئة..
ثم يرتدى أمامنا عباءة المفكر والمؤرخ المحايد رغم أنه أبعد ما يكون عن كونه مفكر أو محايد..فكون أن بعض الناس أخطأت فى قرائتهم للقرآن ..وبالذات أنه كان غير منقوط فى البداية..((يعنى لا توجد نقط فوق أو تحت الحروف))أن جميع نسخ القرآن كانت خاطئة..فالقرآن جمع بطريقة محكمة وهو ما سيحاول الخيون التشكيك فيه فى كتابه ..والقرآن كان له حفاظه من الصحابة..وتناقل هذا الحفظ من واحد إلى الآخر..على سبيل المثال((رواية حفص عن عاصم عن أبى عبد الرحمن عبدالله بن  حبيب السلمى عن عثمان بن عفان وعلى ابن أبى طالب وزيد بن ثابت وأبى بن كعب عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم..
وإقرأوا التعريف بأى مصحف موجود لديكم فى المنزل..وأنظروا إلى الأسماء التى ساهمت فى وصول هذا المصحف إلى أيدينا..
فلو قلنا عثمان بن عفان ..وعلى بن أبى طالب..وزيد بن ثابت وأبى ابن كعب..فلا مجال للتشكيك فى أى منهم ..وواحد منهم فقط لا يمكن التشكيك فيه..فما بالنا بهذا الجمع والذى كان هناك غيرهم الكثير من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكلهم شهدوا عملية جمع القرآن..وكل حافظ معتمد للقرآن بمكن أن يذكر تسلسل الشيوخ الذين أخذ عنهم القرآن حتى يصل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
ورأينا فى مشاركتى السابقة أن الحديث النبوى كان يدون بواسطة من هم أمثال عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص رضى الله عنه..فما بالنا بالقرآن..
يجب أن ننتبه جيدا لمحاولات إلحاق صفة المخلوق بالقرآن ..ومحاولة تهميش القرآن والتشكيك فيه ..
إن هناك طائفة ممن ينتهجون هذا المسعى الخبيث.. وللأسف فهم محسوبون على الأمة الإسلامية والأوطان العربية..ويجب ألا ننخدع من تلك الدعوات بإعمال العقل لأنها فى الحقيقة تقوم على المغالطات وعلى نشر الجهل..ويجب مقاومة تلك الدعوات الحقيرة بإعمال حقيقى للعقل..هذا الإعمال العقلى ينتج من الإقبال على قراءة ديننا الحنيف وتاريخ هذا الدين..وأخذ الدين وتعاليمه عن علماء ثقات..وفى العلوم المختلفة  فسحة كبيرة تتسع للجميع..والتنوع فى نهل العلوم المختلفة واجب علينا حتى نستطيع أن نساهم فى رفعة هذه الأمة وهذه الأوطان..فإن لم يتوافر الوقت للدراسة المستفيضة فى الدين فعلينا الرجوع إلى رأى علماء الدين الثقات فى أية قضية فكرية تتعلق بالدين..كما أن هناك علم الطب ..وليس مطلوبا من الجميع أن يكونوا أطباء..لكن يجب أن يسعى الجميع لمعرفة وتعلم الإسعافات الأولية مبدئيا حتى نتصرف عند الطوارىء..ثم اللجوء إلى الأطباء عند المرض..فإذا كان هذا فى مجال الطب..فمجال الدين أولى..حتى لا ننجر وراء مدعى العقل السفهاء وننخدع بهم فنضيع ونشقى..وللحديث بقية حول كتاب رشيد الخيون إن شاء الله ..فإلى مشاركات تالية إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

[size="5"]إخوانى الأحباء أعضاء المنتدى
نواصل سويا التعرف على مغالطات د.رشيد خيون فى كتابه((( جدل التنزيل مع كتاب خلق القرآن للجاحظ)))
وكيف يجب علينا أن نمحص وندقق فى أى فكر ..ولا ننخدع بكبر الأسماء أو المكانة العلمية التى قد يصل إليها بعض الأشخاص..فسنرى فى هذا الكتاب كيف أن الجاحظ مثلا وهو من أكبر الأسماء فى عالم اللغة والأدب العربى تبنى فكرة خاطئة ومضلة مثل خلق القرآن..وكيف أن رسيد خيون حصل على الدكتوراة فى الفلسفة من جامعة صوفيا إلا أن فكره ينقصه الكثير من الفكر..
فكثير من مدعى العقل والذين يرتدون عباءة دعاة العقل يطعنون بطرق مباشرة وغير مباشرة فى القرآن والسنة..ثم يستشهدون بهما فى المواطن التى يحلو لهم فيها إسباغ قدر من المصداقية على آرائهم..ولكن رائحة تعصبهم المقيت ضد القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة تظهر من بين ثنايا سطورهم..وقد رأينا فى المشاركات السابقة كيف أنه إعتبر أن حديثا شريفا وضع ليغلق باب البحث والجدل ويسد على العقل الطريق الصحيح إلى الإيمان..وهذه مهاجمة صريحة للحديث النبوى الشريف..لكنه ينسى ذلك أو يتناساه فى موضع آخر حيث يقول  د.رشيد خيون فى مقدمة كتابه


> وأخيراوألم يشر الحديث النبوىصحيحا كان أو موضوعا,"لا تسافروا بالقرآن إلى أرض العدو,فإنى أخاف أن يناله العدو"إلى قلق من حدوث شيء ما,أقله إدخال أو حذف كلمة,مع علمنا أن حدوث مثل ذلك خطيئة كبيرة فى عرف المؤمنين.


إن الله قد تعهد بحفظ القرآن والرسول أعرف الناس بذلك ..يقول عز وجل فى سورة الحجر آية 9 ((إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ )) فماذا يحاول أن يثبت الخيون؟
لقد إستشهد بحديث وغض النظر عن كونه صحيح أو موضوع لمجرد أن يبث فينا سموم فكره المغلوط..ولكن رشيد خيون لم يستطع أن يلحظ أن الحديث الذى إستشهد به يقول بأن القرآن كان مدونا فى عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..وهو ما سيستميت د.رشيد فى إثبات عكسه فى باقى كتابه ليصل إلى فكرة أن القرآن مخلوق فياللحماقة!!
ثم يواصل بث أفكاره المغلوطة وتفسيراته الخاطئة للروايات التاريخية حين يقول:


> فمجرد إقتراح غير جاد ,لحذف آية قتل عمر بن عبدالعزيز أحد خاصته يوم كان أميرا على المدينة,والمعروف عنه كان أوسع الخلفاء صدرا,وبعدا عن إراقة الدماءزوفى الرواية أن الوليد بن عبد الملك أمر إبن عمه والى المدينة بتوسيع المسجد النبوى,وأن يدخل فيه حجرات أزواج النبى,وهدم الحجرات وإدخال ذلك فى المسجد,ولما بدأ بهدم الحجرات قام خبيب بن عبدالله بن الزبير إلى عمر والحجرات تهدم,فقال:نشدتك الله يا عمر أن تذهب بآية من كتاب الله يقول:إن الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات.فأمر به,فضرب مائة سوط ونضح بالماء البارد,فمات وكان يوما باردا.ويقال أن عمرا ندم بعدئذ على قتل خبيب فكان لما ولى الخلافة وصار ما صار إليه من الزهد يقول:"من لى بخبيب"وأحسب أن خبيبا هذا اعترض على الهدم لحس حضارى يتعلق بالمحافظة على الآثار,فحجرات النبى أثر من الآثار العزيزة والنادرة,فتنبه بطريقته إلى ما يجرى من تخريب فيها.وحصل فيما بعد ,أن الجاحظ نقد عثمان بن عفان,مع أنه عثمانى الهوى على هدمه لأسوار يثرب(المدينة),وقصر غمدان باليمن ونقد العباسيين فى تخريب آثار الأمويين,كل هذا يشير إلى أن الأمر بيد الناس,يفكرون  ثم يصوغون من أفكارهم أقانبم مقدسة لا جدل حولها.أما الضحايا الذين حاولا التعامل مع تلك الأفكار بصدق ووعى عميق فهم الذين أدركوا أن لا مندوحة من الجدل فى أى أمر كان.


لقد إستشهد الخيون بفكر الجاحظ الذى لم يستحى من إنتقاد عثمان بن عفان الذى إستحى منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإستحت منه الملائكة..ولن تغرنا جملة"مع أنه كان عثمانى الهوى"والتى يريد أن يسبغ بها عليه الموضوعية..إن توسعة المسجد النبوى الشريف وأيضا توسعة المسجد الحرام تتمان فى كل عصر ..حيث تصبح حاجة ملحة لإزدياد عدد الحاجين لبيت الله الحرام والزائرين لمسجد الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم عام بعد عام..والمصلحة العامة أهم بكثير من أى شيء آخر..
لكن لا الجاحظ ولا الخيون يستطيعان رؤية هذه الأشياء الواضحة وضوح الشمس..ولكن أمثال الخيون يسطحون الأشياء حينما يرون أن التأديب جريمة قتل..فإن صحت الرواية وأمر عمربن عبدالعزيز بجلد خبيب فإن ذلك ليس لأنه قال بحذف آية كما يتوهم رشيد الخيون..بل بسبب الفتنة التى يمكن أن تقع بين المسلمين لمثل هذه الدعوات المعارضة لتوسعة المسجد النبوى ..
الجهلاء هم الذين يجادلون فى أمور تجلب المنفعة العامة على المسلمين بسبب تمسكهم بضيق أفقهم..وهم من يدافع الخيون عنهم ويسبغ عليهم الصفات الجميلة مثل الصدق والوعى العميق والفهم ويصفهم بالضحايا..
رأينا فى مشاركات د.أبوالمكارم السابقة دفاعه عن المعتزلة ونفيهم لصفات الله القديمة وقال بأن هذا لا يقول به إلا إنسان مخبول وأن هذه إفتراءات ألصقت بالمعتزلة..
وأهدى إليه هذه الفقرة من مقدمة كتاب رشيد الخيون المنتسب للمعتزلة والمدافع عنهم حيث يقول..



> إن مقالة خلق القرآن كما طرحها المعتزلة لا تعنى أن القرآن من تأليف النبى محمد,كما يزعم خصومهم,كذريعة لإصدار فتاوى التكفير والقتل بحق قائليها.وتعنى ببساطة نفى صفة الكلام عن الله,وأن القرآن مخلوق من مخلوقاته,ويتكلمه من أنزل عليه بطريقة ما,كرؤية النائم,أو رؤيا اليقظان,لكن ذلك لا يعنى أن فكرة تأليف القرآن لم تطرأ على بال أحد من المعتزلة,بعد أن اعتبروا الشجرة ناطقة به إن خلق فيها,كما لم يمنعهم من الإعتراف بالقرآن ككتاب سماوى مع عدم الإعتراف بإعجازه اللغوى,فهو معجزة النبى محمد


أرأيت د.أبو المكارم؟أرأيتم إخوانى؟نفى صفة الكلام عن الله..الله الذى كلم موسى تكليما ينفون عنه صفة الكلام..أى مجون وأية سفاهة أكثر من ذلك؟؟؟!!!!
ومنهم من إعتبر القرآن من تأليف الرسول فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..
ومنهم من لم يعترف بإعجازه اللغوى..فسحقا لعدم إعترافهم وسحقا لإعتباراتهم ..علماء الدين ونحن معهم نؤمن بأن القرآن كلام الله وقوله وأنه معجزة من شتى الوجوه..والإعجاز اللغوى أحد تلك الوجوه..

كانت تلك إطلالة على مقدمة الكتاب فقط ولى عودة إن شاء الله لتفنيد باقى مغالطات د.رشيد خيون ..[/size]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إخوانى الأحباء أعضاء المنتدى
كنا قد تعرفنا على المغاطات التى أوردها  د.رشيد خيون فى  مقدمة كتابه((( جدل التنزيل مع كتاب خلق القرآن للجاحظ)))
ولكن المغالطات لم تقف عند حد المقدمة
بل توالت فى باقى كتابه المكون من ثلاث أبواب
الباب الأول ((القرآن من تاريخ النزول إلى المصحف الذى بين أيدى الناس))
ويتكون هذا الباب من 14 فصل
أنفق الفصل الأول كله فى ذكر أسماء وألقاب للقرآن بلغت 55 إسم
وأبرز ما توهم أنه إختلاف فى أسماء السور عند إبن مسعود 
و أبى بن كعب ومعنى كلمة سورة
طبعا كلنا تعرف ما الذى يرمى إليه من وراء هذا ..
وأعجب كيف يكون هذا الرجل من العراق ولا يفهم عادات العرب
فقد يقول أحد عن رسول الله أنه الهادى أو الأمين أو الصادق أو النبى الأمى أو خاتم المرسلين أو أبو القاسم..فتعدد الأسماء أو الألقاب أو الكنيات لن يؤدى أبدا إلى أنه يوجد إختلاف فى أن النبى إسمه محمد بن عبدالله..أما عن الفرق بين السورة والسؤرة(أى ما بقى من الشراب)فليس إختلاف فى المعنى حول كلمة واحدة..فالسورة شيء والسؤرة شيء آخر..ولكن ماذا نفعل فى عقول أعمتها الأهواء؟
إن أى طالب علم مبتدىء فى الفقه يعرف أن السؤر هو ما بقى من الشراب..
ففى الفقه فى باب الوضوء خصص جزء للحديث عن جواز الوضوء من إناء شرب منه إنسان أو أنواع من الحيوانات فى حالات معينة..بينما لا يجوز ذلك فى حالات أخرى كما لا يجوز الوضوء من إناء ولغ فيه كلب..
يمكنكم الرجوع إلى كتب الفقه والبحث فى باب الوضوء للتأكد من ذلك..
وعندما نقول عن الفاتحة أم الكتاب أو أى إسم آخر ..كبف يتصور أن هذا خلاف أو إختلاف ؟
أعتقد أن الإجابة على هذا تحتاج طبيب أمراض نفسية ..
>>>يتبع<<<

----------


## جيهان محمد على

خالص أمنياتى بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> خالص أمنياتى بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


شكرا لك أختى العزيزة جيهان
وإن شاء الله الموضوع سيظل مفتوحا
أسأل الله أن يكون موضوعى هذا خالصا لوجهه الكريم
فما عند الناس ينفد وما عند الله باق
وعلى الله قصد السبيل
 :f:

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم 
كان نفسي اشارك والله بس الحفلة الي كانت على الشيعي  الجهمي ده مشكلته انه واخد من كل الفرق ما عدا اهل السنة والجماعة 
يقول أحمد بن حنبل : والقرآن كلام الله تكلم به ، ليس بمخلوق ومن زعم أنّ القرآن مخلوق فهو جهمي كافر ، ومن زعم أنّ القرآن كلام الله ووقف ولم يقل ليس بمخلوق فهو أخبث من قول الأول ، ومن زعم أنّ ألفاظنا به ، وتلاوتنا له مخلوقة ، والقرآن كلام الله فهو جهمي ، ومن لم يكفر هؤلاء القوم فهو مثلهم . (1)

2- ويقول أيضاً (2) : وما في اللوح المحفـوظ وما في المصحف وتـلاوة النـاس وكيفما وُصف ، فهـو كـلام الله غير مخلـوق ، فمن قال مخلوق ، فهو كافر بالله العظيم ، ومن لم يكفره فهو كافر ... الخ . 

إلى أنْ قال : وأما الجهمية ، فقـد أجمـع مـن أدركنـا مـن أهل العلم أنهم قالوا : إنّ الجهمية افترقت ثلاث فرق ، فقالت طائفة منهم القرآن كلام الله وهو مخلوق ، وقالت طائفة : القرآن كلام الله وسكتت ، وهي الواقفة الملعونة وقالت طائفة منهم : ألفاظنا بالقرآن مخلوقة ، فهؤلاء كلهم جهمية كفار يُستتابون ، فإن تابوا وإلا قتلوا 


بس بجد جزاك الله خيرا استاذ احمد اشكر لك سعة صدرك و ردك على كل كلمة بكلمة

شكر الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم 
> كان نفسي اشارك والله بس الحفلة الي كانت على الشيعي  الجهمي ده مشكلته انه واخد من كل الفرق ما عدا اهل السنة والجماعة 
> يقول أحمد بن حنبل : والقرآن كلام الله تكلم به ، ليس بمخلوق ومن زعم أنّ القرآن مخلوق فهو جهمي كافر ، ومن زعم أنّ القرآن كلام الله ووقف ولم يقل ليس بمخلوق فهو أخبث من قول الأول ، ومن زعم أنّ ألفاظنا به ، وتلاوتنا له مخلوقة ، والقرآن كلام الله فهو جهمي ، ومن لم يكفر هؤلاء القوم فهو مثلهم . (1)
> 
> 2- ويقول أيضاً (2) : وما في اللوح المحفـوظ وما في المصحف وتـلاوة النـاس وكيفما وُصف ، فهـو كـلام الله غير مخلـوق ، فمن قال مخلوق ، فهو كافر بالله العظيم ، ومن لم يكفره فهو كافر ... الخ . 
> 
> إلى أنْ قال : وأما الجهمية ، فقـد أجمـع مـن أدركنـا مـن أهل العلم أنهم قالوا : إنّ الجهمية افترقت ثلاث فرق ، فقالت طائفة منهم القرآن كلام الله وهو مخلوق ، وقالت طائفة : القرآن كلام الله وسكتت ، وهي الواقفة الملعونة وقالت طائفة منهم : ألفاظنا بالقرآن مخلوقة ، فهؤلاء كلهم جهمية كفار يُستتابون ، فإن تابوا وإلا قتلوا 
> 
> 
> ...


بل كل الشكر لك أخى الحبيب على قرائتك المتميزة للموضوع وما بين سطوره
أوحشتنى والله وأوحشنى التواصل معك
سعة الصدر والردود التفصيلية فضل أدين به للعديد من الأسماء فى المنتدى حيث ظلوا دائما مثالا يحتذى فى كيفية المشاركات..وأحاول جاهدا أن أسلك مسلكهم هذا
كل الشكر لك أخى الحبيب على مشاركتك والتى بينت فيها موقف الإمام أحمد ممن يقولون بخلق القرآن..
والحمدلله أننا إكتشفنا كيف أنهم يتلونون بألوان عديدة ويتخذون شعارات براقة يريدون بها خداعنا والتغرير بنا..والله متم نوره..فالحمد لله رب العالمين
تحياتى ومودتى
 :Love:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الموضوع أكثر من رائع و جدير بالترشح لجائزة التميز
و إن كان لى تعليق فاسمح لى أن أقول إن العقل هو أداة المعرفة و بنصوص قرآنية ، رغم نسبية العقل و محدودية قدراته فى المعرفة ...
أما العلم القرآنى - فهو رغم أنه مطلق - إلا أن الوصول إليه يكون أيضا بالعقل الذى يحاول دائما فيصيب و يخطئ ..
بل إنه قد يفهم من القرآن أشياء و يحول نظره عن هذا الفهم فى أزمان تالية ..
الموضوع رائع و اسمح لى بالعودة - بعد حين
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الموضوع أكثر من رائع و جدير بالترشح لجائزة التميز
> و إن كان لى تعليق فاسمح لى أن أقول إن العقل هو أداة المعرفة و بنصوص قرآنية ، رغم نسبية العقل و محدودية قدراته فى المعرفة ...
> أما العلم القرآنى - فهو رغم أنه مطلق - إلا أن الوصول إليه يكون أيضا بالعقل الذى يحاول دائما فيصيب و يخطئ ..
> بل إنه قد يفهم من القرآن أشياء و يحول نظره عن هذا الفهم فى أزمان تالية ..
> الموضوع رائع و اسمح لى بالعودة - بعد حين
> مصطفى سلام


أستاذنا الحبيب أ.مصطفى سلام
مرورك وتقديرك جائزتى الحقيقية
أسعدنى تعليقك وفى إنتظار عودتك على أحر من الجمر
وجزاك الله عنى خيرا :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


أختى الغالية رحمة
شكرا لك على المرور على الموضوع
 :Shokran:

----------


## The warrior

جلست اقرا هذا الموضوع البديع طوال أربعة ايام ويعد افضل نقاش قرأته خلال الفترة الأخيرة
المحترم أحمد ناصر
بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك وزادك هدى وهدوء ونفع بك .

----------


## قلب مصر

الحقيقة يا أستاذ أحمد أنا كل ما أمر على هذا الموضوع 
أدعو لك بكل الخير وأن يجازيك الله على قدر علمك وجهدك
لقد قمت حضرتك من خلال هذا الموضوع ومع إضافات الأخوة الأفاضل 
بعمل موسوعة تصنف الآراء والأفكار التي يقوم دعاة العقل بطرحها بين الحين والآخر
وتفنيد تلك الآراء رأي برأي وبشكل علمي يُنفي ويدحض تماما هذه الأفكار اللاعقلانية
ودأبك الرائع في كشف وتصحيح جميع الآراء التي وردت بالموضوع

بارك الله فيك وأثابك كل الخير على جهدك
وموسوعة تستحق التقدير ونتشرف جميعا بانضمامها لمسابقة حورس 2009
وأتمنى لحضرتك وللجميع التوفيق بإذن الله
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جلست اقرا هذا الموضوع البديع طوال أربعة ايام ويعد افضل نقاش قرأته خلال الفترة الأخيرة
> المحترم أحمد ناصر
> بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك وزادك هدى وهدوء ونفع بك .


شكرا لك أخى الحبيب
جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك الله فيك
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحقيقة يا أستاذ أحمد أنا كل ما أمر على هذا الموضوع 
> أدعو لك بكل الخير وأن يجازيك الله على قدر علمك وجهدك
> لقد قمت حضرتك من خلال هذا الموضوع ومع إضافات الأخوة الأفاضل 
> بعمل موسوعة تصنف الآراء والأفكار التي يقوم دعاة العقل بطرحها بين الحين والآخر
> وتفنيد تلك الآراء رأي برأي وبشكل علمي يُنفي ويدحض تماما هذه الأفكار اللاعقلانية
> ودأبك الرائع في كشف وتصحيح جميع الآراء التي وردت بالموضوع
> 
> بارك الله فيك وأثابك كل الخير على جهدك
> وموسوعة تستحق التقدير ونتشرف جميعا بانضمامها لمسابقة حورس 2009
> وأتمنى لحضرتك وللجميع التوفيق بإذن الله


أختى الفاضلة قلب مصر
إن الفضل لابد وأن يرجع لأصحابه
وأنت صاحبة الفضل الأول فى ظهور هذا الموضوع
وهذه حقيقة الله يعلمها 
فكل الشكر لك وجعل الله كل ما تبذلينه من مجهودات فى ميزان حسناتك
وبارك الله لك فى أهلك وأسبغ عليكم فضله وكرمه ورحمته 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


مرحبا بك مرة أخرى يا رحمة
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


 :4: 
مرحبا بك يا إسكندرانى

----------


## a_leader

ألف مبروك أخى الحبيب  :f: 

ربنا يكرمك و يعزك دايما  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك الفوز اخى القدير احمد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ألف مبروك الفوز بجائزة حورس الذهبية

يثبت لمدة أسبوع

تحياتى

----------


## الصعيدي

ألف مبروك يا احمد .. والله تستحق التميز دائما .. تقبل الله جهودك الطيبة  :f2:

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل

أستاذ أحمد



ألف مبروك

جائزة متوقعه ومستحقه

لموضوع أكثر من رائع



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## nefer



----------


## nour2005

أخي العزيز ابو لبنى وليلى ماشالله حولك 

موضوع هايل مش عارفة هوا كان مستخبي 

أو أنا مابدخلش قاعة المناقشات  :: 


مع خالص الأمنيات بدوام التميّز

----------


## فاضــل

تهنئة واجبة

و تكريم مستحق

و تقدير أنت له أهل 

و من أراد أن يعرف كيف تتميز الموضوعات فلينظر هنا 

توفر الهدف 

استحضار النية 

بذل الجهد 

الصبر و المثابرة 

الرجوع للمصادر الأصيلة 

الدفاع عن وجهة النظر دونما خروج عن أداب المناظرة 

التركيز على "الموضوع" و البعد عن مناقشة "الشخص"  

الوسام يتشرف بمنحه لك .. فهنيئا للوسام

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="13 80"]



أحمد ناصر

........................المبدع ................

صـــــــاحب عصـــف الاذهـــــــــــان
المــــــــــــــذهـــــــــل.....................  .

الف الف الف مبروك هذا الفوز  المتوقع
دائما متألق ودائما مبدع ودائما خلاق
لك مني اجمل التهاني بهذا الفوز المميز
على ابداعك الذي شغل بالي كثيرا حتى
اراني وقد عصف ذهني بالمشاركة به
لشده اهميته وإثارته للعقل..الذي عقلته فتوكل...

تهاني وتمنياتي لك بدوام التألق والابداع



لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## لمسه

الف الف مبروك اخى الفاضل والى الامام دااااايما يااااارب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبروووك أ/ أحمد

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أحمد ناصر



مبارك عليك الجائزة حورس 2010 

تستاهل كل خير 

وتستاهلى كل خير*

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل أحمد ناصر

ألف مبروك للوسام وجود اسمك به
لك كل الأمنيات بالخير والسعادة

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*[frame="2 60"]خى الحبيب ليدر
ربنا يخليك يا محمد ويعزك دائما
ومبروك عليك أنت أيضا
تستحق كل تكريم

أختى الغالية اليمامة
شكرا لك أختى القديرة على التهنئة
أنت شخصيتك جديرة بالإحترام
وتهنئتك وسام جديد 

أختى الغالية جيهان
ثبت الله أجرك..وأعلى قدرك..
إنضمامك للمنتدى كان مكسب كبير له بلا شك..
فأنت جديرة بكل ثقة وتقدير..ومجهوداتك ولمساتك لا تخفى على أحد..

حبيب قلبى محمد عبدالسلام
فى الحقيقة أنت يا صديقى من تستحق التهنئة..
ربنا يديم علينا محبته يا صديقى..
أنت عنوان التميز والرقى والتدين..
حفظك الله من كل سوء ورضى الله عنك وأرضاك..

فراشة المنتدى الرقيقة  والنشيطة ..
إن كان هناك من يستحق التهنئة فهو أنت..
عند رجوعى للمنتدى بعد فترة غياب سعدت كثير..
لأن المنتدى لا يزال جاذبا للأقلام الرشيقة والشخصيات المحترمة..
لا حرمنا الله من تواجدك المميز مثلك

أخى الحبيب د.nefer  
الله يبارك فيك..
تهنئة بتهنئة..
وشكرا لك على موضوعاتك المميزة..
وأتمنى لك كل توفيق وتقدم وربنا ينجيك من كل سوء

أختى الراقية نور
ما شاالله حولك وحواليك
آ هيك هه
هو ده الكلام المدوزن..يسلم دياتك
مبروك عليك أنت التكريم ..
والله الوسام بيلبقلك علشان كل موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك مهضومة 
تسلمى لنا على تنقايتك للموضوعت ما أحلاها..فعلا إنت إخت رجال..
مع تحيات العجيد أبو شهاب.. قصدى أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب فاضل
كلماتك هذه أغلى من أى وسام يمكن أن أحوز عليه
فأنت أخى وحبيبى فى الله..
وأنا أحترمك كثيرا وأتعلم منك كثيرا..
منذ صغرى وأنا دائما أحب مصادقة من هم أكبر منى عمرا أو من هم أكثر منى علما وفهما وخلقا..
وعندما إنضممت للمنتدى كنت أبحث عن هذا الصديق الذى سأستفيد منه وأعتز به وأثق فيه فوجدتك أنت..
حفظك الله طاهرا ونقيا وتقيا ومحب للخير وللغير..

أختى المبدعة لميس الإمام
قلت لك سابقا فى هذا الموضوع ,
أن مجرد مرورك عليه شرف لى يسعدنى كثيرا وأفتخر به أيما إفتخار..
فما بالك بالإشتراك فيه..ثم تتويجك لى بهذه التهنئة الغالية على قلبى..
حفظك الله من كل سوء ورضى عنك وأرضاك
وألف مبروك لكل وسام إقترن بإسمك ورقيك..

أخى المحترم د.مصطفى
أشكرك من كل قلبى على تهنئتك الجميلة..
أجمل ما فى المنتدى أنه يجمعنى بأشخاص رائعة..
 كان من الصعب أن ألتقى بكل هذا الكم من الشخصيات الراقية فى ظل ظروف عملى 
كل الشكر على تهنئتك الرقيقة لا حرمنى الله منك

أختى الغالية لمسة
مبروك لك أختى الغالية..
وشكرا لك على تهنئتك الجميلة..
وشكرا على كل كل لمسة راقية تضعينها فى موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك..
أتمنى لك كل توفيق وإزدهار وتقدم..
وفقك الله لكل خير..

أختى الغالية أخت ضابط شرطة
أشكرك من كل قلبى على تهنئتك الغالية
وأنا بدورى أشكرك على كل ما تطرحينه من موضوعات..
وأشكرك كثيرا على مشاركاتك المميزة
أثابك الله كل خير يا أختى العزيزة

أخى الخلوق أشرف المجاهد
أشكرك من كل قلبى على تهنئتك الغالية..
وأدعو الله أن يسبغ عليك رضوانه..
وأن يحفظك وآل بيتك من كل هم وغم وأن يفرج عنكم كل كرب وأن ييسر لكم كل صعب..
دائما تضرب لنا المثل فى أخلاقك الدمثة ورددوك المهذبة وحضك المستمر على كل ما يقربنا من الله..
ربنا يبارك لك وفيك وبك..

أختى الغالية الشحرورة
لا أعرف كيف أشكرك على تهنئتك الجميلة
حفظك الله من كل سوء
وأدام عليك قلبك الأبيض النقى
وإن شاء الله نبارك لك دائما فى مناسباتك السعيدة

أختى الغالية قيثارة
بل مبارك للوسام إقتران إسمه بك..
وأنت تستحقينه عن جدارة..
فشكرا لك على تهنئتك وعلى عذب ألحانك الرائعة
أسعدك الله أوقاتك بكل خير

أخى الحبيب إسكندرانى
شكرا لك يا نادر على تهنئتك الجميلة
وشكرا لك على حماسك المنقطع النظير..
وإخلاصك الذى لا تخطئه عين..
لقد نجحت فى أن تحول هذه المسابقة إلى مظاهرة حب إلتف فيها الجميع..
وبمثل هذه الجهود الحميدة يتميز المنتدى ويرتقى..
كل الشكر لا يوفيك حقك ولا يوفى حق كل من شارك الجهد فى إنجاح هذه المسابقة..
بارك الله فيكم فما عند الناس ينفد وما عند الله باق
[/frame]*

----------


## nour2005

أخي العزيز

بشمهندس أحمد



مع أطيب الأمنيات بالنجاح الدائم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي العزيز
> 
> بشمهندس أحمد
> 
> 
> 
> مع أطيب الأمنيات بالنجاح الدائم


[frame="2 50"]الله يبارك فيك أختى الراقية مدام نور
شكرا على تهنئتك (المرتبة) و(المزوقة)
أخجلتينا بكرمك الحاتمى
بارك الله لك فى وقتك وعملك وعمرك
ويارب يوفقك لكل ما يحب ويرضى :f2: [/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز أحمد
لا تتخيل مدى سعادتي بفوز هذا الموضوع بذهبية حورس
فحضرتك بالفعل بذلت فيه مجهود فكري كبير وسهرت أياما كثيرة كي ترد ما كتب من افتراءات وهُراءات وحاولت بكل قوتك أن تحمي قيمنا وتعاليمنا الدينية الصحيحة
بارك الله فيك وألف ألف مبروك الفوز بالذهبية 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي العزيز أحمد
> لا تتخيل مدى سعادتي بفوز هذا الموضوع بذهبية حورس
> فحضرتك بالفعل بذلت فيه مجهود فكري كبير وسهرت أياما كثيرة كي ترد ما كتب من افتراءات وهُراءات وحاولت بكل قوتك أن تحمي قيمنا وتعاليمنا الدينية الصحيحة
> بارك الله فيك وألف ألف مبروك الفوز بالذهبية


أختى الغالية أم يوسف

والله لأنت جديرة بهذه الذهبية منى
فأنت صاحبة الفضل الأول فى ظهور هذا الموضوع إلى النور
ولم أرشحه للمسابقة إلا لأننى أردت أن يظل الموضوع متواجد فترة تتيح لكثير من الأعضاء قرائته ..
وأسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك وفى ميزان حسنات كل من ساهم فى ظهور هذا الموضوع بهذا الشكل..
وأهدى لك هذه الجائزة وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيك  ويسدد خطاك..
 :f2:

----------


## Eng-K

> الحقيقة يا أستاذ أحمد أنا كل ما أمر على هذا الموضوع 
> أدعو لك بكل الخير وأن يجازيك الله على قدر علمك وجهدك
> لقد قمت حضرتك من خلال هذا الموضوع ومع إضافات الأخوة الأفاضل 
> بعمل موسوعة تصنف الآراء والأفكار التي يقوم دعاة العقل بطرحها بين الحين والآخر
> وتفنيد تلك الآراء رأي برأي وبشكل علمي يُنفي ويدحض تماما هذه الأفكار اللاعقلانية


أنا أتساءل كيف تم نفي ودحض جميع الأفكار اللاعقلانية ، في حين أنه تم حذف المحاور الأساسي مع ا/ أحمد ناصر ،  وهل لأن هناك أشخاص محاورين يعتنقون بعض الآراء ويختلفون معنا في الرأي  أيا كان هذا الرأي يتم حذفهم  !!!

كان هذا مجرد تساؤل يراودني ، وأعتقد تماما أنه لن يعجبكم.

شكرا لكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى Eng-K



> أنا أتساءل كيف تم نفي ودحض جميع الأفكار اللاعقلانية ،


بإستخدام العقلانية



> ، في حين أنه تم حذف المحاور الأساسي مع ا/ أحمد ناصر ،


لكن مشاركاته مازالت باقية ولم تحذف..وقد أعلن هو بنفسه أنه لن يستمر فى المناقشة..ورغبته تحترم بكل تأكيد



> وهل لأن هناك أشخاص محاورين يعتنقون بعض الآراء ويختلفون معنا في الرأي  أيا كان هذا الرأي يتم حذفهم  !!!


من يريد أن يعتنق أية أفكار فليعتنقها ..لكن يجب ألا يطرح الأفكار التى يعتنقها إذا تعارضت مع قوانين المنتدى الموافق عليها مسبقا كشروط للتسجيل فى المنتدى..
لا يتم حذف الأشخاص..بل يتم حذف عضوياتهم..إذا قاموا عند مشاركاتهم  بحذف شرط من شروط إنضمامهم للمنتدى..وليس لإختلافهم مع أحد فى الرأى..
وهذه أطر تنظيمية بحتة..
كلنا نقول أن المسجد بيت الله..لنفترض أن هناك من أخذ معه طبلة وأراد أن يطبل داخل المسجد ..سيطرده المصلون من المسجد مهما أقسم لهم أن رأيه أن المسجد بيت الله وليس بيت أبوهم وإن رأيه إن من حقه أن يطبل داخل المسجد..وليس من المفترض أن يطردوه لمجرد إختلافه معهم فى رأيهم..



> كان هذا مجرد تساؤل يراودني ، وأعتقد تماما أنه لن يعجبكم.


ليس مهما أن يعجبنا تساؤلك..هو مجرد تساؤل من حقك أن تطرحه..ومن حقك أن نجيبك عليه..
وأنت مازلت عضوا فى المنتدى ولم يتم حذفك حتى الآن لأنك لم تخالف حتى الآن أى شرط من شروط إنضمامك للمنتدى



> .
> 
> شكرا لكم


شكرا لك ومرحبا بك فى كل وقت وإطرح ما شئت من إستفسارات
 :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

قرات بالتفصيل علي مدي يومين  هذا الموضوع الثري جدا بالنقاش والحوار 
هذا طبعا لاني مشنرك حديثا هنا ولم تكن لي فرصه قرائنه من قبل 
وبجد اهنيك اخي الفاضل علي قلمك وفكرك 
ادام الله عليك نعمه الاسلام و العقل 
والف مبروك حورس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قرات بالتفصيل علي مدي يومين  هذا الموضوع الثري جدا بالنقاش والحوار 
> هذا طبعا لاني مشنرك حديثا هنا ولم تكن لي فرصه قرائنه من قبل 
> وبجد اهنيك اخي الفاضل علي قلمك وفكرك 
> ادام الله عليك نعمه الاسلام و العقل 
> والف مبروك حورس


أخى الحبيب ابن مصر
شكرا لك على قراءة الموضوع بعناية وتمعن
أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك
وإسمح لى أن أهدى كلماتك الرقيقة والمشجعة إلى كل صاحب فضل فى كتابة هذه السطور وهم كثر..
وجائزة حورس هى مجرد جائزة دنيوية أهديها لهم..وأسأل الله أن بسبغ علينا أجمعين من مننه وفضله ورضاه
وكل الشكر لك على مشاركتك وكلماتك الجميلة :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*أخى الفاضل..احمد ناصر
اسمح لى ان اسطر بعض خواطرى التى كثيرا ما انتابتنى وحيرتنى ولم أجد لها أجابة شافية حتى قرأت بعضا من موضوعك القيم هذا والذى لم يحالفنى الحظ  للمشاركة فية او حتى متابعتة فى ذلك الحين...
والحقيقة وجدتة كنز ثمين لى  وخاصة انك ادرتة بحنكة وهدوء فى جو اجتماعى عابق بالدفء والتفاهم والاحترام المتبادلين مما شجعنى على البوح الآن ..هذا البوح الذى كنت اخشى ان يخرج من بين جنبات نفسى والذى اعتبرة الاخرون ممن تحدثت معهم انه شىء لا يصح التصريح به خارج اطار نفسى حتى لا اصنع بلبلة واسىء لنفسى واتهم احيانا – تصور – بالارتداد..برغم اننى لا اتزعم اى فكر معين او اى وجهة نظر..كونى اناقش الامر لأتبينه اعتبروه امر جلل..ومحاولتى الآن مواجهة وجهات النظر هذه بالتحرى اعتقد انه اسلم شىء لدحض اى افكار مغالطة..
منذ قرابة الشهر جال بخاطرى أن أقيم موضوعا فى القاعة الدينية اناقش فيه الدين بشكل مجتمعى معاصر فى اطار يتسم بالصدق والواقعية وكنت أنوى طرح بعض القضايا الدينية الشائكة والمحيرة لى على الاقل حتى تستبين لى الرؤية وانهل من ثقافة العقول الواعية هنا والمتحررة من العصبية التى تفسد اى نقاش..قررت وقتها أن أرسل لحضرتك والاستاذ الفاضل ابراهيم على الخاص لما أتوسمه فيكما من علم واسع وهدوء مطمئن ومهارة فى ادارة الحوار استشيركما فيما انتوية ولأعمل بأرائكم لأننى خشيت أن اتطرق الى مناطق هى بالفعل محسومة ولا تحتمل اى ترهات...وقد تأتى فى غير محلها وفى توقيت نرى فيه أنفسنا نختلف كثيرا على أمور هى فى عمق الدين..
ولكن الامر يرهقنى كثيرا ..ولم اجد بدا من هذا الذى افعلة الان..وتشجعت عندما رايت فى موضوعك هذا ساحة مفتوحة للحوار الواعى..فقلت لا داعى لان اقوم بانشاء هذا الموضوع المزعم بالقاعة الدينية حيث رأيت فى موضوعك خلاصة لهدفى وافكارى ..وان الامر يحتاج منى فقط الى قراءتة قراءة متمعنة دقيقة وكنت قد أرجأت قراءتة لوقت اتفرغ فيه للتركيز ..وهاقد جاء الوقت الذى اقرأة فيه واسجل فيه ملاحظاتى..
والحقيقة لم انتظر حتى انتهى من قراءتة ...وقلت اكتب لك ما يجول بخاطرى تباعا...واسوق الحجج والبراهين ربما حتى انأى بنفسى من بعضهم والذين حتما سيتهموننى بالجهالة وأننى علمانية وغير ذلك...
أعمال العقل هو امر الهى  كما يتضح من الايات "أفمن كان على بينة من ربه"سورة هود..
"قل هذه سبيلى ادعو الى الله على بصيرة" سوة يوسف
ليس هناك دين يقبل عشوائيا والمفترض ان يكون الايمان عند المسلمين مبنى على العقل فالقرآن لم يحرم ذلك على المسلمين وعلماء المسلمين لم يبيحوا او يشجعوا ايمان المقلد لأن الايمان لابد وأن يقبل عن دليل حتى ولو كان دليلا اجماليا ..وليس بالضرورة ان يكون دليلا منطقيا له ترتيب المناطقة ..فالعقل له حدود ايضا وليس العقل بمستطيع ان يدرك كل شىء ..العقل قد يدرك اثار الشىء ولكن ليس بأصولة وخاصة عندما تكون هذة الاصول غيبية ولذلك فمن اهم اعمدة الاسلام هو الايمان بالغيب وذلك حتى لانبدد طاقتنا العقلية فى اوهام ..
واننى استاذى ابحث باستمرار فى الدين لايمانى ويقينى ان فى ذلك راحتى وخلاصى ..واننى والحمد لله انعم بالطمانينة التى يبثها طهر هذا الدين فى اوصالى....واستشعر راحة عميقة كونى فقط مسلمة..ايمانى القوى بالله يخرجنى من احلك المواقف التى قد تسقط فيها اى نفس بشرية  فأجد نفسى ان حلت بى مصيبة ..صابرة وراضية وحامدة وشاكرة لله سبحانة وتعالى على قضائة المفعم بالرحمة..يقين تام بأن الله يدخر لنا دائما الخير حتى وان لم نراة فى مصيبتنا...اقيس مدى تحمل المؤمن للبلاء وصبرة علية بمدى ايمانة بالله وبعقيدتة...اراة بمثابة ميزان للتقوى..وكلما مرت علينا المحن وترتفع معها فى كل مرة درجة رضانا وحمدنا ..اتاكد اننى والكلام عن نفسى فى تزايد ايمانى مستمر والحمد لله.
المشكلة سيدى هو اعمال العقل فى بعض القضايا المختلف عليها..وادرك تماما ان الاختلاف هو امر طبيعى وان الناس منذ الازل مختلفين فى نمط العيش والنظرة الى الحياة ولكن بمستويات متفاوتة وعلى الرغم من وجود مستويات متعددة للاختلاف بين الناس والعقائد فانة فى اغلب الاحوال كان جوهر الاختلاف دينيا حيث تسلم الاطراف المختلفة بمجموعة من الثوابت العقائدية المشتركة ويكون الاختلاف فى مستوى التأويل للنصوص المقدسة فقط اذ يتعدى المعنى وتتباين التفسيرات فتقام على اساس ذلك مدارس فقهية مختلفة لكل منها خصوصيتة وأتباعه000وان عدم الاقرار باعمال العقل الذى قد يولد اختلاف  هو الذى يؤدى الى مزالق الانحراف والتطرف وفرض الرأى الواحد  فتصادر بذلك الحقيقة ويشرع للاستبداد والعنف باسم الدين.
على سبيل المثال  قضية النقاب التى اقف حيالها وقفة عجز...ابحث بها منذ فترة طولة ولازلت ابحث وتناقشت كثيرا ولم يهدأ بالى حتى الان...تحدثت مع اناس فى مقام العلماء..بل هم علماء بالفعل..انتقوا لى كتبا لكبار رجال الدين ومساقة بأدلة من القرآن والمواقف النبوية على حسب تفسيرهم ما يدل على ان النقاب عادة وليست عبادة وتحدثت مع فريق آخر اتهمنى بالجهل مؤكدين على ان النقاب فريضة..واخذت الكتب مجددا التى انتقوها لى وتؤكد على كلامهم وايضا بالادلة..ولاحظت ان الفريق المناهض هم من العلماء المصريين اما الفريق المساند هم من علماء السعودية...وحينما اعلنت حيرتى كانت هذه الاجابة.." استفت قلبك"" الفطرة السليمة" " هناك قضايا دينية سيظل الخلاف عليها ليوم الدين" كانت هذة بعض من الردود المحايدة..واحب ان اضيف هنا ان احدى الفرق التى كنت اتحدث معها ناقشتى اصلا فى مسالة الحجاب العادى نفسة..وانه لم يفرض على المراة تغطية شعرها..وان الايات القرآنية التى سيقت للدلالة على فرضيتة مفسرة على حسب الاهواء وتحتمل تأويلات شتى..وان الحجاب هى لفظة المراد بها حجاب العقل او الساتر ولا تعنى الغطاء الذى تضعة المرأة على رأسها وتغطى به شعرها وان تفاسير العلماء هى وجهات نظرهم المجردة فلماذا اذن نتبع وجهات نظرهم ولماذا من المفروض ان ننصاع لتفسيراتهم وهم بشر مثلنا ولماذا لا نعمل عقولنا مثلهم؟ ..العلماء يقولون ان العلم هو معرفة الحق بدليله الواضح وليس لان فلان قال هذا ..فى هذه الحالة يكون هذا ليس علما وانما تقليدا وهذا ما يتنافى مع التوجية الالهى..فلم لا يكون فلان هذ الذى فسر وأول مخطئا؟
كان رأى زوجى عندما حدثتة عن النقاب وما حولة هو ان النقاب فرض فرض على النساء المسلمات جميعا واستشهد بنساء الانصار وعندما واجهتة ببعض الدلائل التى قرأتها فى الكتب رد بانفعال"انتى هاترتدى واللا اية؟؟؟"..سكتت طبعا لانى ذهلت..وكان رأى جارنا وهو رجل فاضل يعد بمثابة امام مسجد.." ان النقاب عادة قبائلية ولا تمت للاسلام بصلة" وان الامام لغزالى لم يعترف به وكذلك الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى رحمة الله...
موضوع آخر..الاحاديث النبوية الصحيح منها ..والغير صحيح..المؤكد والغير مؤكد...اختلفت الاراء فى هذة المنطقة ايضا...وعلماء المسلمين انقسموا حول الاحاديث..احدهم قال ان الاحاديث المؤكدة معدودة وتسمى الاحاديث...اة.. اعتذر لا اتذكر الاسم الان..ولكنها قضية أخرى..اراء كثيرة مختلفة حول السنة النبوية  ونجدهم يتمزقون بالفعل بشأن السنة التى من المفترض انها تعزز النص القرآنى ومن بين هذه القضايا ان النبى(ص) قد تزوج عشر مرات وتوفى وهو متزوج من تسع  وبذلك يكون تفسير الاية " فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ ". " النساء : 3 " متوافق  مع الزعم الذى يقول ان الرجل حلل له تسع زوجات وليس اربع فالواو هنا فى" مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ" تفيد الجمع ولا تفيد الخيار..فبجمع 2+ 3+4 يكون المجموع 9 وهو ما فعله الرسول (ص) وعندما قلت ان الرسول قد تزوج بتكليف من الله وفى حالات معينة كان المراد منها نزول التشريع..لم يسمع لى.. بل وهناك ايضا من يقول ان التعدد غير موجود فى الاسلام ونحن الذين فسرنا الاية هكذا على اهوائنا.. وكنت منذ فترة اقرا بخصوص هذه القضية واحب ان اضع بين ايديكم بعض مما قرأت...*
*مشروعية تعدد الزوجات في الإسلام :

       ورد تشريع تعدد الزوجات في القرآن الكريم ، وبالتحديد في آيتين فقط من سورة النساء وهما :

       1- فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ }.  النساء 3



       2-  وَلَن تَسْتَطِيعُواْ أَن تَعْدِلُواْ بَيْنَ النِّسَاء وَلَوْ حَرَصْتُمْ فَلاَ تَمِيلُواْ كُلَّ الْمَيْلِ فَتَذَرُوهَا كَالْمُعَلَّقَةِ وَإِن تُصْلِحُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا

 النساء : 129 

وتفيد هاتان الآيتان كما فهمهما الرسول
(ص) : وصحابته والتابعون وجمهور المسلمين الأحكام التالية
1- إباحة تعدد الزوجات حتى أربع كحد أعلى.

2-  أن التعدد مشروط بالعدل بين الزوجات ، ومن لم يكن متأكداً من قدرته على تحقيق العدل بين زوجاته فإنه لا يجوز له أن يتزوج بأكثر من واحدة . ولو تزوج الرجل بأكثر من واحدة وهو واثق من عدم قدرته على العدل بينهن فإن الزواج صحيح وهو آثم.

3- العدل المشروط في الآية الأولى هو العدل المادي في المسكن والمأكل والمشرب والملبس والمبيت والمعاملة.

4- تضمنت الآية الأولى كذلك شرطاً ثالثاً هو القدرة على الإنفاق على الزوجة الثانية وأولادها ، كما يظهر في تفسير قوله تعالى : { ألا تعولوا } أي لا تكثر عيالكم فتصبحوا غير قادرين على تأمين النفقة لهم . والأرجح أن العول الجور .

5- تفيد الآية الثانية أن العدل في الحب والميل القلبي بين النساء غير مستطاع ، وأنه يجب على الزوج ألا ينصرف كلية عن زوجته فيذرها كالمعلقة ، فلا هي ذات زوج ولا هي مطلقة ،  بل عليه أن يعاملها بالحسنى حتى يكسب مودتها ، وأن الله لا يؤاخذه على بعض الميل إلا إذا أفرط في الجفاء ، ومال كل الميل عن الزوجة الأولى.

وكان رسول الله(ص) يعدل كل العدل في الأمور المادية بين زوجاته ولكنه كان يميل عاطفياً إلى زوجته السيدة عائشة – رضي الله عنها – أكثر من بقية زوجاته ، وكان (ص) يبرر ميله القلبي هذا بقوله : " اللهم هذا قسمي فيما أملك ، فلا تؤاخذني فيما تملك ولا أملك " وقد زعم بعض من ليس له علم بالشريعة الإسلامية أن القرآن منع تعدد الزوجات في الآيتين السابقتين ، بحجة أن الآية الأولى تبيح التعدد شريطة العدل بين الزوجات . وتقرر الآية الثانية  - كما يزعمون – أن العدل بين الزوجات مستحيل ، وعلى هذا الاعتبار فإن التعدد مشروط بأمر يستحيل القيام به ، وبالتالي فهو ممنوع.

ونرى هنا أن هذه الدعوى باطلة كل البطلان للأسباب التالية :

1- أن العدل المشروط في الآية الأولى { فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء }[ النساء : 3 ] هو غير العدل الذي حكم باستحالته في الآية الثانية { وَلَن تَسْتَطِيعُواْ أَن تَعْدِلُواْ بَيْنَ النِّسَاء وَلَوْ حَرَصْتُمْ }[ النساء : 129 ] فالعدل في الآية الأولى هو العدل في الأمور المادية المحسوسة والذي يستطيع الإنسان أن يقوم به ، وهو العدل في المسكن والملبس والطعام والشراب والمبيت والمعاملة . أما العدل المستحيل الذي لا يستطيعه الرجل فهو العدل المعنوي في المحبة والميل القلبي.

2- ليس معقولاً أن يبيح الله تعدد الزوجات ثم يعلقه بشرط مستحيل لا يقدر الإنسان على فعله ، ولو أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يمنع التعدد لمنعه مباشرة وبلفظ واحد، وفي آية  واحدة ، لأن الله قادر على ذلك وعالم بأحوال عباده.

3-نص الله I في كتابه الكريم على تحريم الجمع بين الأختين فقال  : { وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين إلا ما قد سلف } [ النسا : 23 ] كما نهى الرسول(ص) عن أن تنكح المرأة على عمتها أو العمة على ابنة أخيها ، أو المرأة على خالتها أو الخالة على بنت أختها. فما هو معنى تحريم الجمع بين الأختين والجمع بين المرأة وعمتها والمرأة وخالتها إذا كان التعدد – أصلاً – محرماً ؟.

4- ثبت من الحديث النبوي الشريف أن العرب الذين دخلوا في الإسلام كان لدى بعضهم أكثر من أربع زوجات ، وكان لدى قيس بن ثابت عندما أسلم ثمان زوجات ، وكان لدى غيلان بن سلمة الثقفي عشر زوجات ، وكان عند نوفل بن / معاوية خمس زوجات فأمرهم النبي r بأن يقتصر كل واحد منهم على أربع زوجات فقط ويفارق الأخريات. وهذا دليل قوي على إباحة الإسلام للتعدد.

5- عدد الرسول(ص) زوجاته ، وكان في عصمته عندما توفي تسع زوجات . وظل المسلمون يقومون بالتعدد خلال 1400 سنة لفهمهم التام واعتقادهم الراسخ بإباحة الإسلام للتعدد ، ويرى الدكتور مصطفى السباعي أن القائلين بهذه الدعوى الباطلة عبارة عن فريقين ؛ الأول منهما : حسن النية ، رأى هجوم الغربيين ومن يجري في فلكهم على نظام تعدد الزوجات في الشريعة الإسلامية ، فظن أنه يستطيع بهذا القول أن يخلص الإسلام مما يتهمونه به.

أما الفريق الثاني : فيرى السباعي أنه فريق سيئ النية ، وهدفه هو أن يخدع المسلمين بهذا القول الباطل ويشككهم في فعل الرسول (ص) وصحابته ومن جاء بعدهم من المسلمين  خلال أربعة عشر قرناً ، بحجة أنهم جميعاً لم يفهموا الآيات الكريمة التي ورد فيها ذكر التعدد.

ويرى الشيخ محمود شلتوت أن الآية الثانية  تتعاون مع الآية الأولى على تقرير مبدأ التعدد ، الأمر الذي يزيل التحرج منه ، وفي ضوء هذا المبدأ عدد النبي (ص) زوجاته ، وعدد الأصحاب والتابعون زوجاتهم ، ودرج المسلمون بجميع طبقاتهم وفي جميع عصورهم يعددون الزوجات ، ويرون أن التعدد مع العدل بين النساء حسنة من حسنات الرجال إلى النساء بصفة خاصة وإلى المجتمع بصفة عامة ويصف الشيخ محمود شلتوت القائلين بأن التعدد غير مشروع لارتباطه بشرط يستحيل القيام به بأنهم يعبثون بآيات الله ويحرفونها عن مواضعها.

كذلك وضحت السنة النبوية الشريفة أفضلية الزواج بأكثر من واحدة فقد جاء في (( صحيح البخاري )) أن سعيد بن جبير قال : وقال لي ابن عباس : هل تزوجت؟ فقلت : لا . قال : فتزوج فإن خير هذه الأمة أكثرها نساءً.

ويذكر ابن حجر أن معنى هذا الحديث هو أن خير أمة محمد (ص) هو من كان أكثر نساءً من غيره ممن يتساوى معه فيما عدا ذلك من الفضائل. وورد في حديث نبوي آخر ما معناه : أن بعض الصحابة أرادوا أن يضاعفوا جهودهم في العبادة ، وينقطعوا لها ، ويتركوا شهوات الدنيا ، فقال واحد منهم : ( أما أنا فلا آكل اللحم ) وقال الثاني : ( أما أنا فأصلي ولا أنام ) وقال الثالث : ( أما أنا فأصوم ولا أفطر ) وقال الرابع : ( أما أنا فلا أتزوج النساء ) فلما علم النبي (ص) بذلك خطب في الناس وقال : " إنه بلغني كذا وكذا ، ولكني أصوم وأصلي وأنام ، وآكل اللحم ، وأتزوج النساء ، فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني ".

ويبين ابن قدامة في معرض حديثه عن النكاح أن الإسلام يحث على تعدد الزوجات وأن التعدد ليس مجرد إباحة ، ولكنه مندوب إليه ، فيقول : ولأن النبي(ص) تزوج وبالغ في العدد ، وفعل ذلك أصحابه ، ولا يشتغل النبي r وأصحابه إلا بالأفضل.

ويلاحظ كذلك أن الإسلام أباح للمسلم بأن يعاشر ما ملكت يمينه من الإماء دون التقيد بعدد معين ، كما قال تعالى : { فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم }  النساء : 3.

ولكن الشريعة الإسلامية لا تسمى هذه المعاشرة زواجاً ،  وإنما يطلق عليها : تسرياً ؛ والحكمة من التسري هي أنه يترتب على التسري بعض الالتزامات والحقوق ومنها أن ولد الأمَة ((ملك اليمين )) الذي أنجبته من سيدها يعتبر ابناً شرعياً لذلك السيد، ويولد حراً ، والأمَة نفسها تصبح تبعاً لذلك أم ولد. وهذا العمل قصد منه – بلا شك – تيسير عتق ملك اليمين.

وقد قامت عدة حركات – مناوئة للعقيدة الإسلامية – تطالب بمنع التعدد وتقييده ، وكان من أبرزها تلك الحركة التي قامت في الديار المصرية سنة 1365 هـ / 1945 م ، ونادى القائمون بها بمنع تعدد الزوجات أو على الأقل وضع شروط جديدة له غير الشروط التي حددتها الشريعة الإسلامية من أجل الحد من الإقبال على التعدد ، ومؤدى الشروط الجديدة هو : عدم إباحة تعدد الزوجات إلا بوجود مبرر قوي يخضع تقديره للقضاء ، وأن على من يرغب أن يعدد أن يقدم دليلاً على أن زواجه  بامرأة أخرى له مبرر قوي ، فإذا اقتنع القاضي بما أبداه الرجل من أسباب تدعوه للزواج على زوجته ، أذن له القاضي عند ذلك بالزواج ، وإذا لم يقتنع القاضي رفض طلب الرجل .

وقد حدد بعض هؤلاء الدعاة نوع المبرر المقبول الذي يسمح القضاء بموجبه تعدد الزوجات ، ويتمثل في حالتين فقط لا ثالث لهما ، وهما مرض الزوجة مرضاً مزمناً لا شفاء منه ، وعقم الزوجة الثابت بمرور أكثر من ثلاث سنوات عليه . وفي غير هاتين الحالتين يحرم القانون على الرجل الزواج على امرأته.

ويرى أصحاب هذه الدعوى أن الزواج بواحدة هو الأصل في الإسلام ، وأن التعدد هو الاستثناء ، ولا يعمل بالاستثناء إلا عند الضرورة.

ونقول نحن هنا : إن هذا الكلام غير صحيح ، فالآيتان الكريمتان اللتان جاء فيهما تشريع التعدد وهما الآية (3) والآية (129) من سورة النساء لم يظهر فيهما ما يفيد أن الزواج بواحدة هو الأصل ، وأن التعدد هو الاستثناء والعكس – في نظرنا – هو الصحيح ، فقد بدأت الآية الكريمة (3) بالتعدد وهو الأصل ، ثم ذكرت الزواج بواحدة ، وهو الاستثناء والأصل دائماً يقدم على الاستثناء.

كذلك لم تشترط آيتا التعدد أن تكون الزوجة مريضة ، أو عقيماً لكي يتسنى للرجل الزواج عليها. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن الرسول (ص) طلب من أصحابه بعد نزول آيتي التعدد أن يفارقوا ما زاد على الأربع زوجات ، ولم يقل لهم آنذاك أن بقاء أكثر من زوجة لدى الرجل مشروط بكون زوجته مريضة مرضاً مستعصياً أو بكونها عقيماً. وكان الوقت آنذاك وقت تشريع.

ويرى الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة أن تقييد تعدد الزوجات بدعة دينية ضالة لم تقع في عصر النبي (ص) ، ولا في عصر  الصحابة ، ولا في عصر التابعين.

وإذا كان نظام تعدد الزوجات يفرض على الزوجة الأولى لظرف من الظروف زوجة أخرى ، فإنه لا يحرمها من أن تكون سيدة منزلها والمتصرفة في شئونه ، فالإسلام يجعل لكل امرأة متزوجة الحق في أن تكون لها دار مستقلة ، ولا يجعل لإحدى الزوجات سيطرة على الزوجات  الأخريات.



ويرى بعض الفقهاء أن للمرأة الحق في أن تشترط وقت زواجها أن لا يتزوج عليها ، فإذا تم الزواج ، ولم يلتزم الزوج فيما بعد بهذا الشرط  كان للمرأة الحق في طلب الطلاق ، كما يظهر في النص الفقهي : (( وإن تزوجها وشرط لها أن لا يتزوج عليها ، فلها فراقه إذا تزوج عليها )) وإذا فات الزوجة أن تشترط هذا الشرط في عقد الزواج فإن لها الحق في  طلب الطلاق إذا قصر زوجها في حق من حقوقها أو ألحق بها أذى ، ولا نختلف هنا على أن اشتراك امرأة مع امرأة أخرى أو أكثر في زوج واحد لا يريحها ولا يمنحها السعادة التي تنشدها في حياتها ولكن الضرر الذي يلحق بالمرأة عند اشتراكها مع غيرها في زوج واحد أقل كثيراً من الضرر الذي يلحق بها إذا بقيت بدون زواج.

ونرى هنا أن الغيرة عند بعض النساء تكون قوية جداً لدرجة أنها تسيطر على كل تصرفاتها ، وتكون أشد ما تكون عند اقتران زوجها بامرأة أخرى ، والغيرة أمر عاطفي بحت ، يظهر منها ثلاثة مشاعر مختلفة هي حب المرأة لزوجها ، وأنانيتها المفرطة في الاستئثار به دون غيرها من النساء ، ثم خوف المرأة على مستقبلها . والعاطفة لا تقدم إطلاقاً على الشرع في أي أمر من الأمور ، وكما أن تعدد الزوجات يبعث الألم والغيرة في نفس الزوجة الأولى فإنه يبعث الأمل في نفس الزوجة  الجديدة ، ويتيح لها أن تحيا حياة زوجية آمنة. زد على ذلك أنه ليس كل النساء هن المتزوجات فقط ، فالتشريع جاء لكل النساء المتزوجات وغير المتزوجات ، فإذا وفق بعضهن في الحصول على أزواج فما هو ذنب الأخريات – وهن بلا شك كثيرات – أن يبقين بدون زواج وقد جعل لهن الإسلام الحق كل الحق في الزواج والعيش في بيت وأسرة تماماً مثل المتزوجات ؟

ويرى العقاد – ونحن معه -  أن تحريم التعدد يكره المرأة على حالة واحدة لا تملك سواها ، وهي البقاء عزباء لا عائل لها ، وقد تكون عاجزة عن إعالة نفسها . وعلى وجه العموم فإن أخذ بعض الرجال والنساء بنظام تعدد الزوجات يعد برهاناً واضحاً وقوياً على أنهم اختاروا طريق الاستقامة بدلاً من طريق الغواية والضلال ، لأن التعدد يرسم سبيلاً للمحافظة على الأخلاق ، ويوثق الروابط الاجتماعية ، ويحفظ للبيت / المسلم أمنه واستقراره ، وهو الطريق السليم المشروع لإشباع الرغبات دون التردي في مهاوي الشهوات.
**وبعد.......،

اريد ان اعرفك استاذ احمد ان ايمانى ويقينى بالمسلمات التى شببت عليها لم ولن يتغير مهما قرأت..فالاختلاف امر طبيعى..وليس من السهل ان يغير المرء يقينة الذى هو لب عقيدتة واتزانة ما بين يوم وليلة ..لانة لولا الثوابت التى تتمثل فى قوانين الله الالهية والتى تساندها السنة النبوية لاصبح كل منا فى شتات وفى حالة اشبة بالجنون..اننى فقط ادرج لك بعض الامثلة التى ناقشتها وبعض الاراء التى سيقت والتى دلت على وجود خلاف كبير وانا بالطبع احب ان اقف دائما على ارضى الصلبة الثابتة ..واؤمن ان شرع الله يجب ان يقبل كما هو دون اى تحرى فى اغلب الاوقات  الا فى الحالات التى تشتد فيها على محاولات العقل المستميتة لاستبيان اراء الاخرين..ليس لشىء سوى لمزيد من الايمان والتعمق  فى فلسفة الدين الاسلامى..فهكذا ارى نفسى اعبد الله حقا وصدقا ولن انكر تعبى احيانا لدرجة تبعث على الاعياء ربما لاننى بطبعى من هواة التامل لسبر عمق الشىء..وربما كانت هذه آفة نفسى.
مسالة ان الدين صالح لكل زمان ومكان...طبق هذا مثلا على " وما ملكت ايمانكم..هل يمكن العمل بها للآن؟ قديما كانت الجوارى وكان العبيد..وكان هذا امر عادى وطبيعى فى ذاك الزمان..اما اليوم لم تعد هناك جاريات ولم يعد هناك عبيد..هل هذه الاية صالحة لكل زمان ومكان؟ هل يمكن ان نطبقها فى دنيانا اليوم؟ الاخطر من ذلك ان هناك من يتزوجن تحت هذا المبدا " وما ملكت ايمانكم" فمبجرد ان يصرف الرجل من هؤلاء على المراة دون عقد زواج تعتبر زوجتة..ويقول" ما ملكت ايمانى"..
طعام النبى(ص)..مأكلة ومشربة وملبسة...هل نمضى على نفس المضى فى الوقت الذى تنوعت فية الاطعمة والملبس ونقول اننا نتبع السنة؟..هل نعتلى الابل كوسيلة للمواصلات ونزهد السيارات والقطارات والطائرات ونقول "على السنة"؟..
قد أبدو ساذجة ..اعرف هذا..ولكنها حتى سذاجة مشروعة فى سبيل الفهم  وربما تفيدنا كلنا وتعتبر بمثابة تذكرة دائمة..ارجوك اخى ان تترفق بى وان يتسع صدرك لكلامى..فلا تتهمنى بالخرف..او جرأة الطرح..اؤكد لك مجددا اننى لا اتزعم اى افكار ..ان مبدأى هو رفض الظن مع اليقين..
هى مجرد أمور عاصرتها وناقشتها بالفعل وتمسكت بكل معتقداتى وثوابتى فى وجة المناهضين ولكننى فضلت ان ارجع الى هذا الملاذ الآمن ..احببت ان اتكلم بين ايدى حنونة وعقول مستنيرة تعرف جيدا والكل يعرف ان الدين الاسلامى لم ينتشر بالدم او بحد السيف ولكنة انتشر بالدعوة الهادئة الخالية من التعصب حتى عمرت به الارض وكان هذا من فضل الله علينا...
تعال اقرا معى هذة المقالة التى قرأتها كثيرا حتى استوعبها..مفادها ان العقل كثيرا ما يقف عاجز وان اعمال العقل ليس دائما امرا مجديا  فى حضرة الامور الالهية...*
*لماذا تفشل الفلسفة في تفسير الله
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وآله وصحبه ، ومن اهتدى بهديه . 
أما بعد .. 
من أوتي بصيرة في كتاب الله لم يحتج في مناقشة أهل الضلال إلى علم الكلام ، ومنطق اليونان ، وعلم الفلسفة ، ففي كتاب الله غنى ، كيف لا ، وهو كتاب الله الذي وضّح الدلائل ، وبين المسائل ، ونفى الضلال والباطل ؟! وإذا قصر الناس في الاستدلال من القرآن وطلبوا الحجة من غيره ، فلقصور في عقولهم ، وضعف في بصائرهم . لكن لماذا يفشل العلم البحت (أي الفلسفة) في تفسير وجود الله "زعما أنهم حكماء، أصبحوا مغفلين…"؟ دعني أشرح مشكلة العلم (البحت) مع الله.
البروفيسور الملحد لمادة الفلسفة يقف أمام صفه و يطلب من أحد الطلاب الوقوف.
-"أنت مسلم، أليس كذلك يا ابني؟"
-"نعم، سيدي"
-"إذا أنت تؤمن بالله"
-"بكل تأكيد"
-"هل الله طيب؟"
-"بالطيع أن الله طيب"
-"هل الله قادر على كل شيء؟ هل يستطيع فعل أي شيء؟"
-"نعم"
-"دعنا نفترض أنه يوجد شخص مريض هنا و أنت تستطيع علاجه. هل تعالجه؟ هل تحاول علاجه؟"
-"نعم سيدي، أفعل ذلك"
"إذا أنت طيب…!"
"أنا لا أجرؤ أن أقول ذلك"
"و لما لا تقول ذلك؟ أنت ستساعد شخصا مريضا إن استطعت…في الواقع معظمنا سيفعل ذلك لو استطعنا…لكن الله لا يفعل ذلك!"
-لا إجابة
-"إنه لا يفعل ذلك (أي لا يعالج)، أليس كذلك؟ لقد كان أخي مسلما و مات من مرض السرطان مع أنه كان يدعو الله ليشفيه. فكيف يكون الله طيبا؟
مممممم؟ هل تستطيع أن تجيبني على ذلك؟"
- لا إجابة
-الرجل الكبير (البروفيسور) يتعاطف رأفة:"لا، لا تستطيع أن تجيبني، أليس كذلك؟"
يشرب كأسا من الماء كانت على مكتبه ليعطي الطالب مهلة للراحة.
تعليق: (ففي الفلسفة، يجب أن تكون لينا و سهلا مع الجدد)
-"فلنبدأ من جديد يا صاحبي اليافع"
-"هل الله طيب؟"
-"إيييييه…نعم"
-"هل الشيطان طيب؟"
-"كلا"
-"من أين أتى الشيطان؟"
-الطالب يترنح متلعثما:" من…عند الله…"
"هذا صحيح. الله هو الذي خلق الشيطان، ألم يفعل ذلك؟" الرجل الكبير (البروفيسور) يدخل أصابعه من خلال شعره و يستدير إلى جمهور الطلاب المبتسمين تصنعا:
-"سيداتي، سادتي: أظن أننا سوف نستمتع كثيرا في هذا الفصل"
ثم يستدير نحو المسلم:
-" أخبرني يا ابني: هل هنالك شر في هذا العالم؟"
-"نعم، سيدي"
-"الشر منتشر في كل مكان، أليس كذلك؟ ألم يخلق الله كل شيء ؟"
-"نعم"
-"من الذي خلق الشر؟"
-لا إجابة
-"هل توجد أمراض في العالم؟ فساد؟ كراهية؟ بشاعة؟ كل الأمور الفظيعة – هل هي موجودة في هذا العالم؟"
-الطالب يلوي قدميه مرتبكا:"نعم"
-" من الذي خلقها جميعا؟"
-لا إجابة
البروفيسور يصيح فجأة في وجه الطالب:" من الذي خلقها؟ أجبني لو سمحت!"
البروفيسور يقترب من الانقضاض على فريسته و يعلو على وجه المسلم.
و بصوت منخفض و ساكن يقول:
-" الله هو الذي خلق كل الشر، أليس كذلك يا ابني؟"
-لا إجابة
الطالب يحاول المحافظة على حذاقته الخبيرة و الثابتة، لكنه يفشل في ذلك. و فجأة يبدأ المدرس بالتحرك نحو مقدمة الصف مثل الفهد المخضرم. فيُسحر جميع من في الصف.
-" قل لي" يتابع البروفيسور، "كيف يكون الله طيبا و هو قد خلق كل الشر طيلة مدة هذا الزمن؟"
يقوم البروفيسور بتطويق ذراعه من حوله مشيرا إلى سعة انتشار و إحاطة الشر في العالم:
-"كل الكراهية، الوحشية، كل الآلام، كل التعذيب، الموت و البشاعة و كل المعاناة المخلوقة بواسطة هذا الإله، كل هذا منتشر في العالم، أليس كذلك أيها الشاب؟"
-لا إجابة
-"ألا ترى ذلك منتشرا من حولك؟ ها؟" ثم يسكن للحظة:"ألا ترى ذلك؟"
البروفيسور يقوم بالتنحي نحو وجه الطالب ثانية و يهمس إليه:
-"هل الله طيب؟"
-لا إجابة
-"هل تؤمن بالله يا ابني؟"
-" نعم أيها البروفيسور، أنا أؤمن به"
الرجل الكبير يحرك رأسه بحزن:
-"العلم يقول أن لك خمسة حواس تستعملها لتتعرف و تلاحظ العالم من حولك. فهل رأيت الله؟"
-"كلا يا سيدي، لم أراه أبدا"
-"إذا أخبرنا إن كنت قد سمعته من قبل؟"
-"كلا يا سيدي، لم أسمعه"
-"هل لامست الله، تذوقته أو شممته؟…بل هل لديك أي إدراك حسي لربك؟"
-لا إجابة
-"أجبني لو سمحت"
-"كلا يا سيدي، أقول لك متأسفا أنه لا يوجد لدي ذلك"
-"أنت تقول متأسفا أنه ليس ليدك ذلك…أليس كذلك؟"
-"لا يا سيدي (ليس لدي)"
-"لكنك لا زلت تؤمن به؟"
-"…نعم…"
-"هذا يتطلب إيمان!" يعلق البروفيسور بابتسامة حكيمة نحو الخاضع له.
-" وفقاً للقوانين التجريبية، و البروتوكولات الإثباتية المجربة، فإن العلم يقول بأن إلهك غير موجود. ماذا تقول بشان هذا الكلام يا ابني؟ أين ربك الآن؟"
الطالب لا يجيب.
-" إجلس لو سمحت" و يجلس الطالب المسلم…مهزوما.
ثم يرفع مسلم آخر يده:" أيها الروفيسور، هل لي أن أخاطب الصف؟"
البروفيسور يستدير و يبتسم:
-"آه، مسلم آخر في الطليعة! تعال، تعال أيها الشاب. تكلم بشيء من الحكمة للحضور"
يلتفت المسلم حول الصف ثم يعلق:
-" لقد أثرت بعض النقاط المثيرة يا سيدي. و الآن لدي سؤال لك. هل يوجد شيء في هذا العالم يسمى بالحرارة؟"
-" نعم" يجيب البروفيسور…"الحرارة موجودة"
-" هل يوجد شيء يسمى بالبرودة؟"
-" نعم يا ابني البرودة موجودة أيضا"
-"كلا يا سيدي، إنها غير موجودة"
البروفيسور يتجمد مبتسما للحظة. فيبرد جو الغرفة فجأة. ثم يتابع هذا المسلم الثاني:
-" يمكنك ان تحصل على الكثير من الحرارة، ثم حرارة أعلى، فحرارة فائقة، فحرارة فوق الفائقة، و حرارة معتدلة، فحرارة قليلة أو حرارة معدومة، و لكن لا يمكننا أن نحصل على شيء يسمى بالبرودة. نستطيع أن نصل إلى 458 درجة تحت الصفر، و يكون هذا حال انعدام السخونة، لكننا لا نستطيع الوصول إلى أدنى من ذلك. لا يوجد شيء يسمى بالبرودة، و إلا لاستطعنا أن نتعدى حاجز الـ 458 درجة تحت الصفر. فالبرودة يا سيدي، عبارة عن كلمة نستخدمها للتعبير عن انعدام السخونة. نحن لا نستطيع أن نقيس البرودة، بينما الحرارة نستطيع أن نقيسها بالوحدات الحرارية لأن الحرارة عبارة عن طاقة. البرودة ليست كذلك، فالبرودة ليست عكس الحرارة يا سيدي، إنما هي تعبير عن انعدام السخونة"
يحل سكون دامس. ثم تقع إبرة في مكان ما في الصف…
-"هل يوجد شيء يدعى بالظلمة يا بروفيسور؟"
-"هذا سؤال سخيف يا ابني، فماذا يكون الليل إن لم يكن هو الظلمة؟ ما الذي ترمي إليه…؟"
-" إذا أنت تقول بأنه يوجد شيء يسمى بالظلمة؟"
-"بلى…"
-" لقد أخطأت ثانية يا سيدي. إن الظلمة ليست بشيء، بل هي انعدام شيء. تستطيع أن تحصل على ضوء خافت، ضوء معتدل،ضوء منير، ضوء وهاج، لكنك إن لم تحصل على ضوء مستمر، انعدم لديك ذلك (أي الضوء) فيعبر عن ذلك بالظلمة، أليس كذلك؟ هذا هو المعنى الذي نستخدمه لتعريف الكلمة. في الحقيقة، لا يوجد شيء يدعى بالظلمة. إذ لو كان موجودا لكنت تستطيع أن تحصل على ظلام أكثر ظلمة و تعطيني إناء مليء بالظلمة. هل تستطيع أن تعطيني إناء مليء بالظلمة يا بروفيسور؟"
رغما عن أنفه، يبتسم البروفيسور من الشاب المواجه له: "بالفعل سيكون هذا الفصل فصلا ممتعا. هل لك أن تبين وجهة نظرك، إن لم يكن عندك مانع أيها الشاب؟"
-" نعم يا بروفيسور. وجهة نظري هي: أن مقدمتك المنطقية الفلسفية لا تصلح منذ البداية، و بالتالي فإن استنتاجاتك تؤول للخطأ…"
البروفيسور يجن جنونه:" لا تصلح…؟ كيف تجرؤ على قول ذلك…؟"
-"يا سيدي، هل لي أن أشرح ما أعنيه؟"
الصف كله ينصت يسترق السمع.
-يحاول البروفيسور بكل جهده أن يستعيد السيطرة:"إشرح…رجاء، إشرح…"
فجأة و إذ به كأنه التواضع بنفسه. يلوح بيده ليسكت الصف، حتى يتابع الطالب كلامه.
-"أنت تستخدم منطق الازدواجية (الثنائية)"… يشرح الطالب المسلم…" فمثلا يوجد حياة و في المقابل يوجد الموت؛ يوجد إله طيب و إله شرير. أنت تنظر إلى مفهوم الإله بأنه شيء محدود، شيء يمكننا قياسه. يا سيدي، إن العلم لا يمكنه حتى أن يفسر ((الفكرة)). فهو (أي العلم) يستخدم الكهرباء و المجال المغناطيسي (في التحليل) لكنه لا يستطيع أن يرى هذه الأمور (الفكرة، الموت، الشر…) بل و لا يستطيع أن يفهما بشكل كامل. إن النظر إلى الموت على أنه عكس الحياة، هو عبارة عن تجاهل لحقيقة أن الموت لا يمكن أن يقاس كشيء مادي. فالموت ليس معاكس للحياة، إنما هو انعدام الحياة."
يأخذ الشاب صحيفة من على مكتب الطالب المجاور الذي كان يقرأ بها.
-"ها هي أحد الجرائد الصغيرة المثيرة للاشمئزاز في هذا البلد. يا بروفيسور، هل يوجد شيء اسمه الفسوق (الفساد الأخلاقي)؟"
-" بالطبع يوجد، الآن انتبه…" (فيقاطع الطالب البروفيسور):
-"أخطأت ثانية يا سيدي. فكما ترى، أن الفسوق هو عبارة عن انعدام الأخلاق. هل يوجد شيء يسمى بالجور (الظلم)؟ كلا. فالجور هو انعدام العدالة (الإنصاف). فهل يوجد شيء يسمى الشر؟"
-ثم يسكن المسلم للحظة:" أليس الشر هو انعدام الخير (الطيبة)؟"
وجه البروفيسور قد تغير إلى لون خطير. هو في حالة غضب شديدة لدرجة انه لا يستطيع الكلام.
-ثم يتابع المسلم:"يا بروفيسور، لو كان هنالك شر في العالم، و نحن جميعا متفقون على ذلك، إذا فالله، إن كان موجوداً، يجب أن يكون في حالة إنجاز عمل من خلال وكالة الشر. ما هو هذا العمل الذي ينجزه الله؟ إن الله تبارك و تعالى يقول عن الإنسان في القرآن: ((إنا هديناه السبيل إما شاكرا و إما كفورا))" 
-البروفيسور يلجم:"كعالم للفلسفة، أنا لا أرى أن هذا الأمر له أي علاقة بالخيار؛ كإنسان واقعي، فأنا لا أعترف بمفهوم الإله أو أي عامل لاهوتي (إلهي) ككونه أنه يدخل في تكوين المعادلة الكونية (العالمية) لأن الله لا يمكن ملاحظته (إحساسه)"
-فيرج عليه المسلم:"لقد كنت أتوقع أن غياب (انعدام) دستور الله الأخلاقي في هذا العالم (الكون) هو من أحد الظواهر المحسوسة (الملاحظة) التي تجري" (ثم يتابع):
"فالصحف تجني الملايين من الدولارات في كل أسبوع بروايتها لتقارير في ذلك (أي في ظواهر الفسوق المحسوسة الناتجة عن انعدام الدستور الأخلاقي لله). أخبرني يا بروفيسور، هل تعلم طلابك أنهم تطوروا من القرد؟"
-" إن كنت تقصد عملية التطور الطبيعية أيها الشاب، فالجواب: نعم بالطبع أدرسها لهم."
-"هل أدركت التطور الطبيعي (أحسسته) بعينيك شخصيا يا سيدي؟"
البروفيسور يصدر صوت مص (شفط) بأسنانه و ينظر يحدق في طالبه ساكنا.
" أيها البروفيسور، بما أنه لم يدرك أحد عملية التطور الطبيعي و هي تعمل عملها، و لا يمكن لأحد حتى إثبات أن هذه العملية مستمرة، ألست بذلك تدرس رأيك الشخصي للطلبة يا سيدي؟"
-يرد البروفيسور بصوت مستاء منخفض "سوف أتجاهل وقاحتك في ضوء مناقشتنا الفلسفية هذه. و الآن، هل قاربت على الانتهاء؟"
-" إذاً أنت لا تقبل دستور الله الأخلاقي أن يفعل ما هو صالح (حق)؟"
-"أنا أؤمن بما هو (واقع) – أي العلم!"
-"آه! العلم!" يرد الطالب و قد ارتسمت ابتسامة على وجهه (ثم يتابع):
"سيدي، أنت تعلن بصراحة أن العلم هو: دراسة الظواهر المحسوسة (المستدركة). إن العلم أيضا مقدمة منطقية لا يصح…"
-يرد البروفيسور بدمدمة "تقول أن العلم لا يصح (لا يصلح)…!؟" ثم يسمع للصف ضجة. يبقى الطالب المسلم واقفا حتى تخمد الفوضى.
-"لإكمال النقطة التي كنت تثيرها للطالب الآخر (المسلم الأول)، هل لي أن أعطيك مثالاً عما أقصد؟"
البروفيسور بحكمته يبقى صامتا. ثم ينظر المسلم من حوله إلى الغرفة:
-"هل يوجد أحد في الصف قد رأى عقل البروفيسور؟"
ينفجر الصف بالضحك. و يشير المسلم إلى معلمه الأكبر سنا و المكسور.
"هل يوجد أحد هنا قد سمع عقل البروفيسور…أحس عقل البروفيسور، لامس أو حتى اشتم عقل البروفيسور؟"
-"لا يبدو أن أحدا قد أحس ذلك" يعلق المسلم و هو يهز برأسه بشكل حزين.
"يبدو أنه لا يوجد أحد هنا له إدراك حسي لعقل البروفيسور على الاطلاق. حسناً، وفقاً للقوانين التجريبية، و البروتوكولات الإثباتية المجربة، و وفقاً للعلم فإني أعلن أن البروفيسور ليس له عقل."
الصف تعمه الفوضى. المسلم يجلس…لأن هذا ما صنع الكرسي من أجله!*
*..................................................  ..........................................
اذن استاذ احمد ليس كل ما لا ندركة بعقولنا هو غير طبيعى او غير منطقى..وان العقل بالفعل كثيرا ما يكون قاصرا او عاجزا فى تفسير الامور التى تتعلق بالغيب وتتعلق بكينونة الله..وليس من المفيد ان نجد اسبابا  منطقية ازاء تشريعات الله اذ كيف نتجرأ على ان نقبل او لا نقبل اى منها...كونة شرع الله فى هذة الحالة هو مصدق علية بدون اى استرسالات فكرية قد تاخذنا بعيدا فى مآخذ اخرى نحن فى غنى عنها للاحتفاظ بطاقتنا الروحية والعقلية..
تحريم لحم الخنزير على سبيل المثاال...اكتشف العلم وجود الدودة الشريطية سارية فيه..ولهذا يعزى البعض ان سبب تحريمه هو تلك الدودة وان القران قد سبق الاكتشافات والاستنتاجات العلمية بمراحل..نعم هذا صحيح ولكنها ليست القضية هنا..فلحم الخنزير لم يحرم لهذا السبب ولكنة بالفعل حرم لان هذا شرع الله فى ارضه ..وللخنزير كحيوان تاريخ طويل يبدأ مع سيدنا نوح وسفينتة ولا اعرف القصة بوضوح ..المهم ان التحريم لحكمة الهية لا نعرفها ويجب علينا ان نقبل اوامر الله كما نزلت..ومما يعزز المعنى الذى اقصدة هنا..انه حتى البهائم من الابقار والجاموس..والتى حللت لنا لحومها اثبت العلم ايضا ان بها نفس الدودة الشريطية وتكون مرتكزة فى الفخد ولذلك نجدهم فى المذبح وتحت اشراف هيئة الطب البيطرى يقومون بشق الفخد للحيوان المذبوح بشكل طولى وذلك لقتل الدودة التى تسرى فى هذة المنطقة..اذن لماذا لم يحرم الله هذا اللحم ايضا  تماشيا مع  تفسير العلم لتحريم لحم الخنزير..؟؟..هذا يثبت ان التشريع الالهى احيانا بل غالبا  نعجز عن ايجاد تفسيرات منطقية له بعقولنا المحدودة.
جاءتنى تحليلات كثيرة توضح اختلاف التشريع او بالاحرى تطوره....واختلاف الاراء حوله..كان اهم هذة التحليلات هو التفاوت الزمنى ما بين كل تشريع قد أوحى به والاخر..بمعنى ان التشريعات السماوية لم تنزل علينا فى نفس التوقيت بل بتطور زمنى معين ومدروس اراد الله به حكمة ما...وان سبب الخلاف هو ان العلماء لم يتوصلوا حتى الان بشكل مؤكد فيما يخص تواريخ نزول الايات القرانية وهذا يعتبر من ضمن اسباب الخلاف على بعض قضايا الامة..
قضية اخرى..ان اول ما يلفت الانتباه فى كثير من التفسيرات الخاصة بالايات التى ذكرت فيها كلمة الاسلام او المسلمين فى القران الكريم ان معظم الفقهاء والمفسرين أسرعوا بتفسير هذه الكلمات على ان الاسلام هو الدين الذى جاء به رسول الله محمد (ص) ونشرة فى القرن السابع الميلادى فى الجزيرة العربية وان المسلمين هم اتباع محمد(ص) وكذلك فعل معظم المترجمين الذين ترجموا معانى القرآن الكريم الى الانجليزية والفرنسية ارتكازا على التفسير التقليدى للقرآن الكريم.
ولكن الملاحظ ان هذا التفسير القديم يتعارض مع السياق التاريخى للاحداث التى تذكرها الايات اذ كيف تاتى كلمة اسلام ومسلمين على لسان فرعون وابراهيم والحواريين بالرغم من ان هؤلاء جميعا وجدوا وعاشوا وماتوا قبل ميلاد الرسول (ص) وقبل نزول القران الكريم وقبل نشر الاسلام فى الجزيرة العربية بقرون طويلة.سيجيب بعض الفقهاء ان الاسلام كان موجودا وان جميع الرسل كانوا مسلمين ويبشرون بالاسلام..وان النبوة متصلة وحلقة الانبياء متصلةينشرون ينا واحدا هو الاسلام وهذا صحيح ولكن كلمة "اسلام" فى كثير من الايات لا تعنى رسالة محمد (ص)فقط وانما تعنى الخضوع لله سبحانة وتعالى ودين التوحيد بالله اى الجزء الاول من الشهادة"أشهد ان لا اله الا الله" فاذا اخذنا مثلا الاية الكريمة " ومن يتبع غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو فى الاخرة من الخاسرين" كلمة اسلام هنا فى الاية الكريمة لا تعنى فقط الدين الذى جاء به محمد(ص) وانما تعنى مفهوم الاسلام لله سبحانة وتعالى والتسليم لارادتة وتعنى الدين الاول الذى عرفة الانسان ..دين الفطرة..منذ بداية التوحيد بالله وهو الدين الذى جاء به ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب وموسى وعيسى والاسباط وجميع الانبياء والرسل اجمعين..
ونجد هذا المفهوم  نفسة فى الاية الكريمة ال عمران-الاية  64" وقل يا اهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم الا نعبد الا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله فان تولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون" فمن غير المعقول ان تكون كلمة " مسلمون " فى هذة الاية تعنى أتباع محمد وانما تعنى ان يشهد اهل الكتاب بأنهم مؤمنون بالله الواحد الاحد وان تسليمهم لله كامل وان خضوعهم لله خضوع تام
ومن هذا المنطلق ومن هذا المفهوم وبالقياس هل يمكن ان نفسر الايات الكريمة التى تقول" لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من اله الا الله واحد" سورة المائدة الاية 73 او الاية الكريمة " لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم " سورة المائدة- 72 بمعنى أنهم كفروا برسالة محمد(ص) دون ان يكفروا بالله او يشركوا به اى انهم ليسوا مشركين؟
فالفرق شاسع  بين المشركين الذين يعبدون آلهة عدة (اله الشمس واله الحرب واله الجمال واله الحب..وغيرهم ) كما كان يفعل الاغريق والفراعنة والمشركين فى الجزيرة العربية قبل بعثة الرسول محمد(ص) وبين الذين يؤمنون بالله ولكنهم يكفرون بمحمد (ص)
ومن ثم هل يمكن ان نعتبر اليهود او المسيحين من اتباع عيسى اى الاوروبيين والامريكان حاليا خاصة البروتستانت الذين لا يؤمنون بالثالوث مثلما يؤمن به الكاثوليك ليسوا مشركين ولكنهم كفروا برسالة محمد (ص) دون ان يكفروا بالله ودون أن يشركوا بالله الواحد الاحد؟ هل يمكننا ان ننشر هذه المصطلحات للاسلام والمسلمين والمسيحين كركيزة لحزار الاديان وكذلك للتعامل مع المسيحين فى مصر ولبنان وفلسطين منعا للفتنة الطائفية بين المسيحين والمسلمين ؟فمن غير المعقول ان نستمر نصف المسيحين واليهود بالكفار المشركين بالله مثل كفار قريش والجزيرة العربية فى القرن السابع لان اهل الجزيرة العربية قبل الرسول محمد(ص) كانوا مشركين يعبدون عدة الهة واصنام ثم انهم كانوا ايضا كفارا لانهم كفروا بمحمد (ص) فهم كانوا اذن مشركين وكفار اما اليهود والمسيحين حاليا فهم مؤمنون وموحدون بالله وهم اهل كتاب يؤمنون بالله الواحد الاحد ولكنهم يكفرون بالرسول محمد (ص)
...........................................
الكلام اعلاة هى قضية قرأتها لباحثة مسلمة مصرية فى جامعة جنيف...وتتمنى من المسلمين المتشددين الذين يتمسكون بالتفسير التقليدى القديم للقرآن الكريم ولمدارس التفسير العريق ان يحسنوا تفهم وجهة نظرها على الاقل من اجل الغاية الضرورية الا وهى ايجاد حوا رهادىء بين الاديان بعضها البعض.

هل استفتاء القلب شىء كافى للحكم على الامور اخى العزيز؟ وهل الفطرة السليمة هى ايضا حكم باتر؟ وما الحل فى بعض القضايا التى عليها خلاف؟
اعتذر منك اخى العزيز للاطالة ..مجرد احساسى بأننى ربما اتناقش فى امور ربانية الامر الذى يوترنى بالفعل ..فمن منا يحب أن ان يخرج عن المأ لوف ويضع العقبات والعراقيل فى طريقه ؟ لااظن انه يوجد بيننا مثل هذا الشخص ولكنها  محاولة فقط لمزيد من النور ..لمزيد من العمق ومن ثم الراحة فالبقاء...ربما نحتاج ايضا لفهم صحيح للنص القرآنى وفهم صحيح للسنة النبوية الشريفة...والربط فيما بينهما بشكل صحيح ...نحن فى حاجة الى فهم اعمق للقران وتدريسه كمادة على راس الاولويات لابناءنا.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تعرفى يا ندى مشاركتك فعلا طويلة وبتحوى نقاط كثيرة وعليها خلافات يمكن تكون مالهاش حلول وفشل معظم العلماء ان لم يكن كلهم فى وضع رأى نهائى بشانها
هاقولك على سر عندى اكتر من موضوع خايفة انزله لخوفى ان اتهم انى بضرب فى ثوابت دينية او فقهية لكن مشاركتك دى يمكن تخلينى اعيد نظر فيهم وانزلهم لانى بجد عايزة اعرف وافهم 
حاجة تانية عايزة اقولهالك يمكن تكونى بتناقشى قضايا أو مفاهيم سبق وتحاور فيها اخى احمد ناصر مع دكتور ابو المكارم واتباعه لكن الفرق بينك وبين ابو المكارم انك بتطرحى الامر لانك عايزة تعرفى وتفهمى مش انك حاسمة القضية وفاصلة دينك عن دنياكى زى ما عمل ابو المكارم  والشئ اللى انا متأكدة منه ان الاسلام ما صادرش على عقولنا ولا منعنا من التفكير والتأمل سواء فى دينا أو فى دنيانا ومن المنطلق دا ما بطلتش لحظة التأمل دا وبحاول زى ما انتى بتحاولى وزى ما أخونا احمد أكيد بيحاول اننا نفهم ونعرف لا لشئ الا لاننا بنى ادمين ومكرمين بنعمة العقل والتفكر والتدبر فالازم نستخدم عقلنا 
معظم اللى جاء فى مقالك انا فكرت فيه وكنت بتعب جدا لما ما كنتش بلاقى حلول ترضى عقلى ومنطقى فى الامور وللاسف معظم الكتب اللى بتعنى بالفقه والتفسير وانا اسفة انى بقول كدا مملة وعقيمة وحاسة انهم كاتبينها لناس من الف سنة على الاقل فيما عدا القلة والندرة النادرة هاتستغربى لما تعرفى انى كتابات العقاد مثلا فى الدين كانت بتبهرنى عقل ومنطق وقوة تحليل وافكار متماسكة تخليكى تقولى سبحان الله والحمد الله انه خلق لنا عقول زى دى تبحر فى هذا الدين العظيم لتظهر لنا مدى عظمته وقوته  لكن اين لنا بالعقاد فى هذا الزمان  :notme: . احنا بقينا فى زمن الانصاف اختى انصاف العلماء هى اخطر كارثة بتواجه دينا الاسلامى حاليا... الخطاب الدينى فى حاجة لتطوير حقيقى عايزين علماء مثقفين وثقافتهم موسوعية مش قاصرة على علوم الفقة والتفسير واللغة لاء لازم يكونوا عندهم اتطلاع بكافة العلوم الحديثة والمعاصرة لازم لغتهم تكون مفهومة وقريبة من الناس ... احنا فى القرن الواحد والعشرين لازم يتكلموا مع الناس وهم على وعى بمفردات وتحديات الزمن دا لازم يحلوا ازمة الانسان المسلم المعاصر مع نفسه ومع زمنه اللى مش عارف يوجد صيغة مناسبة للربط بين دينه وايمانه الحقيقى بداخله وبين زمن عايشة ومليان متغيرات وتحديات بتصيب أشد الناس إيماناص وتمسكاً بمعتقداتهم بالدوار والشك القاتل فى كل شئ
بشكرك ياندى على مشاركتك وبضم صوتى لصوتك فى الدعوة للبحث عن إجابات شافية لكثير من القضايا الخلافية التى اختلف عليها علماء الدين بضم صوتى لصوتك لان دا حقنا فى المعرفة والفهم مع وضع قاعدة الايمان الحقيقى جوانا لانى دايما بشوف علاقتنا مع ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من ابسط مايمكن وكل تشريع وضعه هو لخدمة الانسان والمحافظة على سلامه النفسى والمجتمعى فأى شئ هايتصادم مع الحقيقة دى اسفة هاعترض عليه لحد مايثبت لى بالدليل القاطع وبإعمال العقل والتأمل اللى امرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى بهما صحة هذا التشريع او الامر
ندى حقيقى مش من عادتى انى ارد على موضوع بكل هذا الثراء او مشاركة بكل هذا العمق بمجرد ما بقراها بس حقيقى استفزتينى جدا للرد يمكن لانك لمستى جرح قديم جوايا 
اشكرك ووفقنا الله واياكِ لما يحب ويرضى
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل م/ أحمد ناصر
وفقك الله دوماً 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إخواتى العزيزات
اليمامة_جيهان_رحمة
السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو أن الموضوع سينتعش من جديد بإثارة هذه النقاط التى ستعيد لى حيوية البحث والتفكير من جديد
سأعود إن شاء الله من أجل أن نتحاور بكل أريحية حول هذه النقاط
وكل الشكر على هذه المشاركات
وشكرا لأختى الغالية رحمة على التهنئة
ولى عودة قريبة إن شاء الله
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> تعرفى يا ندى مشاركتك فعلا طويلة وبتحوى نقاط كثيرة وعليها خلافات يمكن تكون مالهاش حلول وفشل معظم العلماء ان لم يكن كلهم فى وضع رأى نهائى بشانها
> هاقولك على سر عندى اكتر من موضوع خايفة انزله لخوفى ان اتهم انى بضرب فى ثوابت دينية او فقهية لكن مشاركتك دى يمكن تخلينى اعيد نظر فيهم وانزلهم لانى بجد عايزة اعرف وافهم 
> حاجة تانية عايزة اقولهالك يمكن تكونى بتناقشى قضايا أو مفاهيم سبق وتحاور فيها اخى احمد ناصر مع دكتور ابو المكارم واتباعه لكن الفرق بينك وبين ابو المكارم انك بتطرحى الامر لانك عايزة تعرفى وتفهمى مش انك حاسمة القضية وفاصلة دينك عن دنياكى زى ما عمل ابو المكارم  والشئ اللى انا متأكدة منه ان الاسلام ما صادرش على عقولنا ولا منعنا من التفكير والتأمل سواء فى دينا أو فى دنيانا ومن المنطلق دا ما بطلتش لحظة التأمل دا وبحاول زى ما انتى بتحاولى وزى ما أخونا احمد أكيد بيحاول اننا نفهم ونعرف لا لشئ الا لاننا بنى ادمين ومكرمين بنعمة العقل والتفكر والتدبر فالازم نستخدم عقلنا 
> معظم اللى جاء فى مقالك انا فكرت فيه وكنت بتعب جدا لما ما كنتش بلاقى حلول ترضى عقلى ومنطقى فى الامور وللاسف معظم الكتب اللى بتعنى بالفقه والتفسير وانا اسفة انى بقول كدا مملة وعقيمة وحاسة انهم كاتبينها لناس من الف سنة على الاقل فيما عدا القلة والندرة النادرة هاتستغربى لما تعرفى انى كتابات العقاد مثلا فى الدين كانت بتبهرنى عقل ومنطق وقوة تحليل وافكار متماسكة تخليكى تقولى سبحان الله والحمد الله انه خلق لنا عقول زى دى تبحر فى هذا الدين العظيم لتظهر لنا مدى عظمته وقوته  لكن اين لنا بالعقاد فى هذا الزمان . احنا بقينا فى زمن الانصاف اختى انصاف العلماء هى اخطر كارثة بتواجه دينا الاسلامى حاليا... الخطاب الدينى فى حاجة لتطوير حقيقى عايزين علماء مثقفين وثقافتهم موسوعية مش قاصرة على علوم الفقة والتفسير واللغة لاء لازم يكونوا عندهم اتطلاع بكافة العلوم الحديثة والمعاصرة لازم لغتهم تكون مفهومة وقريبة من الناس ... احنا فى القرن الواحد والعشرين لازم يتكلموا مع الناس وهم على وعى بمفردات وتحديات الزمن دا لازم يحلوا ازمة الانسان المسلم المعاصر مع نفسه ومع زمنه اللى مش عارف يوجد صيغة مناسبة للربط بين دينه وايمانه الحقيقى بداخله وبين زمن عايشة ومليان متغيرات وتحديات بتصيب أشد الناس إيماناص وتمسكاً بمعتقداتهم بالدوار والشك القاتل فى كل شئ
> بشكرك ياندى على مشاركتك وبضم صوتى لصوتك فى الدعوة للبحث عن إجابات شافية لكثير من القضايا الخلافية التى اختلف عليها علماء الدين بضم صوتى لصوتك لان دا حقنا فى المعرفة والفهم مع وضع قاعدة الايمان الحقيقى جوانا لانى دايما بشوف علاقتنا مع ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من ابسط مايمكن وكل تشريع وضعه هو لخدمة الانسان والمحافظة على سلامه النفسى والمجتمعى فأى شئ هايتصادم مع الحقيقة دى اسفة هاعترض عليه لحد مايثبت لى بالدليل القاطع وبإعمال العقل والتأمل اللى امرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى بهما صحة هذا التشريع او الامر
> ندى حقيقى مش من عادتى انى ارد على موضوع بكل هذا الثراء او مشاركة بكل هذا العمق بمجرد ما بقراها بس حقيقى استفزتينى جدا للرد يمكن لانك لمستى جرح قديم جوايا 
> اشكرك ووفقنا الله واياكِ لما يحب ويرضى
> تحياتى


*ازيك يا جيهان  ..باشكرك على ردك اللى جاء فى وقته الصحيح لاننى كنت فى حاجة الى من يقف بجوارى فى هذة المشاركة...اعتبرة رد مؤازرة ...
ولكن عزيزتى انا لا أشبة الدكتور ابو المكارم مع كل الاحترام له ..ولا تضعينى معه فى اى مقارنة..ليس لاننى لا قدر الله أستهين بفلسفتة او بشخصة..ولكن ربما لأننى أقل ..وأقل كثيرا من ان اصنع اى بلبلة او مناقشة محتدمة بخصوص القضايا الدينية..وانا لا انادى باعمال العقل ولست من دعاتة الاشداء ..لقد قلت فى مشاركتى ان العقل قد لا يدرك كل شىء ونحن كمسلمين مؤمنين بالغيب وهذا الايمان هو الذى يقهر العقل عندما يحتدم..
أتمنى ان تتشجعى فى طرح قضاياكى التى تحيرك وتكون هذة المشارك بمثابة انطلاقة نحو النور او لمزيد من النور..أعتقد هذا مشروع طالما التزمنا حدود الحوار الهادف واحترمنا قيم الدين وآمنا بالغيب وبالمسلمات..وانا عند رأيى بأننى هكذا أعبد الله لاننى ادور فى فلكة وتشريعاتة واهتم بكل ما يحيطنى ويقربنى اكثر واكثر من الله سبحانة وتعالى
اتفق معك فى كل ما قلت بخصوص اعمال العقل المقبول..وبضرورة ايجاد فئة محنكة من علماء المسلمين تتفهم الاستنباط ولا تقصر فى التطبيق والفتوى السليمة..واتمنى من كل قلبى ان نفهم القرآن على صحتة وان نهم بتعليمة وتدريسه لابناءنا ليس فقط للحفظ والاستظهار ولكن للفهمالصحيح والتطبيق..دمتى اختا عزيزة ومستنيرة جيهان وانتظرك دائما وابدا..*

----------


## اليمامة

> إخواتى العزيزات
> اليمامة_جيهان_رحمة
> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يبدو أن الموضوع سينتعش من جديد بإثارة هذه النقاط التى ستعيد لى حيوية البحث والتفكير من جديد
> سأعود إن شاء الله من أجل أن نتحاور بكل أريحية حول هذه النقاط
> وكل الشكر على هذه المشاركات
> وشكرا لأختى الغالية رحمة على التهنئة
> ولى عودة قريبة إن شاء الله


*اخى العزيز أحمد
أشكرك على روحك الطيبة السمحة..فيبدو أنك والحمد لله تقبلت مداخلاتنا بسعة صدر وأريحية
وكم أخشى عليك وسامحنى فى هذا التعبير من عناء البحث والتفكير لاننى اعرف انها قضايا شائكة ومحيرة قرات فيها الكثير وعليها خلاف كبير ولكن عزائى الوحيد أخى اننا سنبحث ونفكر داخل طاقة نور تحيطنا وتغلف اجوائنا وسنسير انشالله فى اتجاة هذا النور دائما.
ننتظر عودتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر ..ودمت بكل الخير
*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*دخلت الى هنا كثيرا*
*أحاول ان أضع ردا فتأخذنى ردود الاخرين*
*وأكتفى بقرائتها وأخرج*

*لأعود ثانية وأستكمل باقى الموضوع* 
*فأجد نفسى تقول لنفسى*
*ماهذا الجمال وماهذه الروعه*

*روعة الموضوع وروعة الردود*
*صدقا من اروع ماقرأت*



*كل الشكر لمن خط هنا ردا*
*والشكر الاكبر لصاحب البيت أو الموضوع*
*الذى إستثار هذه العقول للرد*

دمتم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أخى الفاضل..احمد ناصر
> اسمح لى ان اسطر بعض خواطرى التى كثيرا ما انتابتنى وحيرتنى ولم أجد لها أجابة شافية حتى قرأت بعضا من موضوعك القيم هذا والذى لم يحالفنى الحظ  للمشاركة فية او حتى متابعتة فى ذلك الحين...
> والحقيقة وجدتة كنز ثمين لى  وخاصة انك ادرتة بحنكة وهدوء فى جو اجتماعى عابق بالدفء والتفاهم والاحترام المتبادلين مما شجعنى على البوح الآن ...*


أختى الغالية اليمامة
أولا أعتذر كثيرا عن تأخرى فى الرد على مشاركتك الغنية
وتساؤلاتك المنطقية..وإسمحى لى أن أبدى إندهاشى وإعجابى بطريقتك المميزة فى صياغة الكلمات والتساؤلات وترتيب الأفكار ووصفك الدقيق لما يعتورك من مشاعر وأحاسيس..
فأنت تتمتعين بموهبة واضحة فى الكتابة..أغبطك عليها كثيرا..
وأستسمحك لأننى لن أستطيع الرد على مشاركتك دفعة واحدة..وسأقسم الرد على أكثر من مشاركة



> *هذا البوح الذى كنت اخشى ان يخرج من بين جنبات نفسى والذى اعتبرة الاخرون ممن تحدثت معهم انه شىء لا يصح التصريح به خارج اطار نفسى حتى لا اصنع بلبلة واسىء لنفسى واتهم احيانا – تصور – بالارتداد..برغم اننى لا اتزعم اى فكر معين او اى وجهة نظر..كونى اناقش الامر لأتبينه اعتبروه امر جلل..ومحاولتى الآن مواجهة وجهات النظر هذه بالتحرى اعتقد انه اسلم شىء لدحض اى افكار مغالطة..
> .*


أتفق معك تماما فى أن دحض الأفكار المغالطة لا يكون إلا بالتحرى والتدقيق ومحاولة الفهم والإستنباط..
محاولات الكبت التى يتزعمها البعض تضر أكثر مما تنفع..فهم يظنون أن فيها السلامة..
فالبعض متجمدون ومتشبثون وجامدون لذلك فهم يتصورون أن الدين جامد ..رغم أن الدين بريء من هذا الجمود..وللأسف ..فإن دعاة العقل وأعداء الدين يحاولون التغلغل والنفاذ إلينا من هذه النقطة..



> *منذ قرابة الشهر جال بخاطرى أن أقيم موضوعا فى القاعة الدينية اناقش فيه الدين بشكل مجتمعى معاصر فى اطار يتسم بالصدق والواقعية وكنت أنوى طرح بعض القضايا الدينية الشائكة والمحيرة لى على الاقل حتى تستبين لى الرؤية وانهل من ثقافة العقول الواعية هنا والمتحررة من العصبية التى تفسد اى نقاش..قررت وقتها أن أرسل لحضرتك والاستاذ الفاضل ابراهيم على الخاص لما أتوسمه فيكما من علم واسع وهدوء مطمئن ومهارة فى ادارة الحوار استشيركما فيما انتوية ولأعمل بأرائكم لأننى خشيت أن اتطرق الى مناطق هى بالفعل محسومة ولا تحتمل اى ترهات...وقد تأتى فى غير محلها وفى توقيت نرى فيه أنفسنا نختلف كثيرا على أمور هى فى عمق الدين..
> ولكن الامر يرهقنى كثيرا ..ولم اجد بدا من هذا الذى افعلة الان..وتشجعت عندما رايت فى موضوعك هذا ساحة مفتوحة للحوار الواعى..فقلت لا داعى لان اقوم بانشاء هذا الموضوع المزعم بالقاعة الدينية حيث رأيت فى موضوعك خلاصة لهدفى وافكارى ..وان الامر يحتاج منى فقط الى قراءتة قراءة متمعنة دقيقة وكنت قد أرجأت قراءتة لوقت اتفرغ فيه للتركيز ..وهاقد جاء الوقت الذى اقرأة فيه واسجل فيه ملاحظاتى..
> والحقيقة لم انتظر حتى انتهى من قراءتة ...وقلت اكتب لك ما يجول بخاطرى تباعا...واسوق الحجج والبراهين ربما حتى انأى بنفسى من بعضهم والذين حتما سيتهموننى بالجهالة وأننى علمانية وغير ذلك...
> أعمال العقل هو امر الهى  كما يتضح من الايات "أفمن كان على بينة من ربه"سورة هود..
> "قل هذه سبيلى ادعو الى الله على بصيرة" سوة يوسف
> .*


أشكرك كثيرا على هذه الثقة التى أوليتينى إياها بعدولك عن طرحك لمشاركتك كموضوع مستقل وكتابته فى هذا الموضوع..
والله يعلم أننى إنسان عادى لست بعالم ولا من رجال الدين..
وكل ما كتبته مجرد محاولات متواضعة للتفكير فى درأ بعض أخطار دعاة العقل..
فلست فى وضع أفضل من وضعك أو علم أغزر من علمك..ولكن أحاول مثلك التفكير بصوت عالى ..لنحاول صياغة الأفكار بالكلمات والحروف..
أما عن قلقك من إتهام أحد لك بأى تهمة فأطمئنك بأن هذا لن يحدث..ولن نسمح أن يحدث إن شاء الله..
فكل كلماتك وتساؤلاتك مشروعة ولا غبار عليها..



> *ليس هناك دين يقبل عشوائيا والمفترض ان يكون الايمان عند المسلمين مبنى على العقل فالقرآن لم يحرم ذلك على المسلمين وعلماء المسلمين لم يبيحوا او يشجعوا ايمان المقلد لأن الايمان لابد وأن يقبل عن دليل حتى ولو كان دليلا اجماليا ..وليس بالضرورة ان يكون دليلا منطقيا له ترتيب المناطقة ..فالعقل له حدود ايضا وليس العقل بمستطيع ان يدرك كل شىء ..العقل قد يدرك اثار الشىء ولكن ليس بأصولة وخاصة عندما تكون هذة الاصول غيبية ولذلك فمن اهم اعمدة الاسلام هو الايمان بالغيب وذلك حتى لانبدد طاقتنا العقلية فى اوهام ..
> .*


أتفق معك تمام الإتفاق
ومغزى كلماتك تلك هى كل ما كنت أحاول الدفاع عنه طوال موضوعى



> *واننى استاذى ابحث باستمرار فى الدين لايمانى ويقينى ان فى ذلك راحتى وخلاصى ..واننى والحمد لله انعم بالطمانينة التى يبثها طهر هذا الدين فى اوصالى....واستشعر راحة عميقة كونى فقط مسلمة..ايمانى القوى بالله يخرجنى من احلك المواقف التى قد تسقط فيها اى نفس بشرية  فأجد نفسى ان حلت بى مصيبة ..صابرة وراضية وحامدة وشاكرة لله سبحانة وتعالى على قضائة المفعم بالرحمة..يقين تام بأن الله يدخر لنا دائما الخير حتى وان لم نراة فى مصيبتنا...اقيس مدى تحمل المؤمن للبلاء وصبرة علية بمدى ايمانة بالله وبعقيدتة...اراة بمثابة ميزان للتقوى..وكلما مرت علينا المحن وترتفع معها فى كل مرة درجة رضانا وحمدنا ..اتاكد اننى والكلام عن نفسى فى تزايد ايمانى مستمر والحمد لله.
> .*


الحمد لله رب العالمين
أسأل الله أن يزيدك إيمان على إيمان..وطمأنينة على طمأنينة
ورضا على رضا..وصبر على صبر
وسأعود إن شاء الله للرد على جزء آخر من مشاركتك الثرية بالأفكار والداعية إلى التفكير والبحث..
 :f2:

----------


## sea horse

الاخ الفاضل احمد ناصر
تحياتى اولا لهذالموضوع الثرى
واعذرنى لقد رايته منذ حوالى اسبوع واخذ منى وقت كثير لقراءته
وفيه الكثير مما يستدعى فعلا نقاشا واعيا
وانتظر استكمال ردك على ما أثارت الاخت يمامه حتى يمكنى المشاركة البسيطه 
كل تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

> أختى الغالية اليمامة
> أولا أعتذر كثيرا عن تأخرى فى الرد على مشاركتك الغنية
> وتساؤلاتك المنطقية..وإسمحى لى أن أبدى إندهاشى وإعجابى بطريقتك المميزة فى صياغة الكلمات والتساؤلات وترتيب الأفكار ووصفك الدقيق لما يعتورك من مشاعر وأحاسيس..
> فأنت تتمتعين بموهبة واضحة فى الكتابة..أغبطك عليها كثيرا..
> وأستسمحك لأننى لن أستطيع الرد على مشاركتك دفعة واحدة..وسأقسم الرد على أكثر من مشاركة
> 
> أتفق معك تماما فى أن دحض الأفكار المغالطة لا يكون إلا بالتحرى والتدقيق ومحاولة الفهم والإستنباط..
> محاولات الكبت التى يتزعمها البعض تضر أكثر مما تنفع..فهم يظنون أن فيها السلامة..
> فالبعض متجمدون ومتشبثون وجامدون لذلك فهم يتصورون أن الدين جامد ..رغم أن الدين بريء من هذا الجمود..وللأسف ..فإن دعاة العقل وأعداء الدين يحاولون التغلغل والنفاذ إلينا من هذه النقطة..
> ...


*أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر
فرحت اليوم كثيرا بمشاركتك هذه وخاصة اننى انتظر مقدمك..والتمس لك كل العذر ولا تقلق بشأن التأخير لأننى على يقين انك ستعود ان عاجلا أو آجلا
وأإود أن أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة المشجعة..وكما قلت هى محاولات منا للاستبيان ولسنا ندعى علما وفيرا فوق علماء المسلمين..ولكن مايميز محاولتنا أنها مدعومة بالصدق..وبالايمان..والاستزادة من التقرب لله عز وجل بأن نعبدة على يقين وفهم والحمد لله اننا من أهلهم.
فى انتظار عودتك المحمودة كى نتحاور بسلام..ومعك الوقت الكافى ...لا تقلق بشأن التأخير
وأستميحك ان سطرت مجددا اى مداخلة كى تتبادر الى ذهنى..وتقبل خالص تحياتى وودى.
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أ
> المشكلة سيدى هو اعمال العقل فى بعض القضايا المختلف عليها..وادرك تماما ان الاختلاف هو امر طبيعى وان الناس منذ الازل مختلفين فى نمط العيش والنظرة الى الحياة ولكن بمستويات متفاوتة وعلى الرغم من وجود مستويات متعددة للاختلاف بين الناس والعقائد فانة فى اغلب الاحوال كان جوهر الاختلاف دينيا حيث تسلم الاطراف المختلفة بمجموعة من الثوابت العقائدية المشتركة ويكون الاختلاف فى مستوى التأويل للنصوص المقدسة فقط اذ يتعدى المعنى وتتباين التفسيرات فتقام على اساس ذلك مدارس فقهية مختلفة لكل منها خصوصيتة وأتباعه000وان عدم الاقرار باعمال العقل الذى قد يولد اختلاف  هو الذى يؤدى الى مزالق الانحراف والتطرف وفرض الرأى الواحد  فتصادر بذلك الحقيقة ويشرع للاستبداد والعنف باسم الدين.
> .*


لا يمكن أن تحدث مشكلات حقيقية فى إعمال العقل مع وجود النص..فكما تفضلت يا ندى وذكرت لنا..بأن الإختلاف أمر طبيعى بين الناس..ولأن الدين قد نزل إلى هؤلاء الناس المختلفين..فكان لابد من أن يسع إختلافاتهم..وألا يكلفهم مالا طاقة لهم به..
لذلك فإن إختلاف الفقهاء يأتى على خلفية تعدد النصوص..
وتعدد النصوص هذا ليس معناه التناقض..ولا معناه التشكيك فى المصداقية..بل العكس هو الصحيح تماما..فهذا يؤكد عظمة الدين ويؤكد أنه جاء من عند الخالق الذى يعلم من خلق ويعلم طبيعتهم المختلفة ..
لذلك فإن إختلاف النصوص جاء على إختلاف المواقف وإختلاف الناس..هناك حد أدنى لا يقبل ما هو دونه..وحد أقصى لا يقبل ما هو أكثر منه..وما بينهما هو الحد الأوسط والذى يكون نسبيا فقد يميل إلى الأدنى أو إلى الأقصى على حسب الجهود والطاقات والهمم..
سأضرب لك أمثلة عن كم العبادة التى يمكن أن يؤديها الفرد..





> فى البخارى حدثني يحيى عن مالك عن عمه  أبي سهيل بن مالك  عن أبيه  أنه سمع  طلحة بن عبيد الله  يقول جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أهل نجد  ثائر الرأس يسمع دوي صوته ولا نفقه ما يقول حتى دنا فإذا هو يسأل عن الإسلام فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة قال هل علي غيرهن قال لا إلا أن تطوع قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصيام شهر رمضان قال هل علي غيره قال لا إلا أن تطوع قال وذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الزكاة فقال هل علي غيرها قال لا إلا أن تطوع قال فأدبر الرجل وهو يقول والله لا أزيد على هذا ولا أنقص منه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفلح الرجل إن صدق






> في الصحيحين { أن نفرا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أحدهم : أما أنا فأصوم لا أفطر ، وقال الآخر : أما أنا فأقوم لا أنام ، وقال الآخر : أما أنا فلا أتزوج النساء ، وقال الآخر : أما أنا فلا آكل اللحم فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطيبا فقال : ما بال رجال يقول أحدهم كذا ، وكذا لكني أصوم وأفطر وأقوم وأنام وأتزوج النساء وآكل اللحم فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني  } .






> عن ابى هريرة رضى الله عنه قال النبى صلى الله عليه واله وسلم { يا فاطمة بنت محمد اشترى نفسك من النار فانى لا املك لك من الله شيئا } رواه البيهقى



هنا ثلاثة أحاديث قيلت فى مواقف مختلفة ولا تناقض بينها..
فهم النص وإستخدامه قد يختلف بإختلاف الأشخاص والمواقف والإتجاهات..
فلو نظرنا للحديث الأول قد يجد البعض أنه يمكن قبول الحد الأدنى وهو تأدية الفرائض فقط دون الزيادة عليها من سنن أو نوافل..
وقد ينظر فقيه إلى أحوال ذلك الرجل النجدى وصفاته ..فيجد أنه ثائر الرأس(شعره منكوش)وربما يعطينا هذا إحساسا بأن فى الرجل بداوة وغلظة وجلافة..والرجل يسمع دوى صوته ولا يفهم منه ما يقول (يعنى صوته عالى وجهورى وفى نفس الوقت كلامه غير مفهوم)ويمكننا محاولة إستنتاج مقدرة هذا الرجل العقلية أو الفكرية وأن مجرد أداء مثل هذا الرجل للفرائض قد يعد إنجاز كبير بالنسبة له ..وأنه ينبغى العمل بهذا الحديث والحض عليه عندما يوجه إلى من يلتمس فيهم فتور الهمة ويخشى عليهم من التشديد..
بينما لو نظرنا للحديث الثانى والذى كان أبطاله صحابة أجلاء أصحاب همم عالية ظنوا أنهم يتقربون إلى الله بغلوهم فى العبادة..فجاءت مقولة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم القاطعة بأن من يرغب عن سنته فليس منه..هذه المقولة تعيدنا ثانية إلى الوسطية فى العبادة والتى يمكن أن توجه إلى الناس الذين قد يكون لديهم همم تجنح أحيانا إلى الغلو فيتم إرجاعهم إلى الوسطية..حتى لا يجنح أحد إلى المغالاة فى التعبد ويترك مهمة تعمير الدنيا..وحتى لا يظن ظان أنه يمكن أن يأتى بفعل أفضل أو أتم من فعل الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم..وقد قال بعض الفقهاء بأن الزيادة فى الدين كالنقص فيه..ومعهم حق..
بينما يأتى الحديث الثالث ليستثير الهمم التى قد يصيبها الفتور أحيانا أو يعتريها الخمول..فيتم تحفيزهم للإستزادة من العبادات والفضائل..فإذا كانت فاطمة بنت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهى من خير من طلعت عليهم الشمس قد أمرها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعمل لأنه لا يغنى عنها من الله شيئا..وكلنا نعرف أين موقعها من العباد والزهاد والعاملون بأوامر الله وسنة رسوله..فإن ذلك يجعلنا نفكر فى أنفسنا وكيف أننا مطالبون بالكثير من العمل لأننا لم ولن نصل إلى مكانة فاطمة بنت محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آل بيته وصحبه وسلم ..
إذا ..نحن نتعامل مع نصوص..ومع فهم الفقهاء للنصوص..وأن إختلافهم أحيانا يعود إلى تعدد النصوص..
أما الإختلاف فى الثوابت أو إعمال العقل فى غياب النص فهذا هو ما يجب أن ننتبه إليه جيدا لأنه يمثل خطرا محدقا قد يودى بالنفوس إلى
مالا تؤمن عواقبه..
هناك أشياء أخرى قد تأتى على هامش هذه المداخلة..
فقد تندهشين مثلا أنه يمكن أن يكون هناك حد أدنى أقل من الحد الذى أقر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم الرجل النجدى عليه
ويمكنك الإطلاع على هذا الرابط
ولكن يجب الإنتباه جيدا إلى ما هى القاعدة وما هو الإستثناء لأن الحكيم هو من لا يخلط الأمور ويزن كل أمر بميزانه الدقيق..
وقد تجدى من يستشيط غضبا لمجرد حديثنا عن النجدى..ويعتبرنا أسأنا الأدب مع رجل من أوائل المسلمين ..الذى أسلم وشهد على إسلامه الرسول..وهو رأى وجيه لا يمكن التقليل منه فالرجل قد يكون أفضل عند الله من أى منا ولا يستطيع أحد المزايدة على ذلك..وفى الحديث الثانى إستخدمه البعض للرد على من أسموهم بالمتنطعين ويجب أيضا الحرص هنا على عدم وصف الصحابة أبطال قصة هذا الحديث بذلك الوصف..
وكذلك قد تندهشين من أن الحديث الأخير عن فاطمة رضى الله عنها قد يستخدمه البعض فى غير موضعه ليهاجم به طوائف معينة..وقد يحدث العكس بكل تأكيد فيشكك واحد من أصحاب تلك الطوائف فى الحديث وراويه ويحقر من شأنهم لأنه يغلو فى شخص فاطمة رضى الله عنها..
أعتقد أننا يجب ألا ننزلق إلى مثل هذه المهاترات الجانبية ونركز دائما فى صلب الموضوع وجوهر الأمر..لأن ذلك كفيل بأن يحقق لنا الراحة النفسية والإطمئنان..وتوفير الوقت والجهد للتدبر الهادىء والمتعمق فى روعة وعظمة ما جاء به ديننا الحنيف

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *دخلت الى هنا كثيرا*
> *أحاول ان أضع ردا فتأخذنى ردود الاخرين*
> *وأكتفى بقرائتها وأخرج*
> 
> *لأعود ثانية وأستكمل باقى الموضوع* 
> *فأجد نفسى تقول لنفسى*
> *ماهذا الجمال وماهذه الروعه*
> 
> *روعة الموضوع وروعة الردود*
> ...


أختى الغالية بنت مصرية
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على مداخلتك
وعلى كلماتك العطرة
سعدت كثيرا بمداخلتك وأهلا وسهلا بك فى كل وقت
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاخ الفاضل احمد ناصر
> تحياتى اولا لهذالموضوع الثرى
> واعذرنى لقد رايته منذ حوالى اسبوع واخذ منى وقت كثير لقراءته
> وفيه الكثير مما يستدعى فعلا نقاشا واعيا
> وانتظر استكمال ردك على ما أثارت الاخت يمامه حتى يمكنى المشاركة البسيطه 
> كل تحياتى


*أهلااااااااااااااااا وسهلا ومرحبا بأخى الحبيب وصديقى sea horse
سعدت كثيرا بتواصلنا مجددا بعد فترة ليست بالقصيرة
وأشكرك من كل قلبى على كلماتك
وأنتظر مداخلاتك على أحر من الجمر*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر
> فرحت اليوم كثيرا بمشاركتك هذه وخاصة اننى انتظر مقدمك..والتمس لك كل العذر ولا تقلق بشأن التأخير لأننى على يقين انك ستعود ان عاجلا أو آجلا
> وأإود أن أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة المشجعة..وكما قلت هى محاولات منا للاستبيان ولسنا ندعى علما وفيرا فوق علماء المسلمين..ولكن مايميز محاولتنا أنها مدعومة بالصدق..وبالايمان..والاستزادة من التقرب لله عز وجل بأن نعبدة على يقين وفهم والحمد لله اننا من أهلهم.
> فى انتظار عودتك المحمودة كى نتحاور بسلام..ومعك الوقت الكافى ...لا تقلق بشأن التأخير
> وأستميحك ان سطرت مجددا اى مداخلة كى تتبادر الى ذهنى..وتقبل خالص تحياتى وودى.
> *


* أختى الغالية اليمامة
ما زلت أعتذر لك كثيرا عن تأخرى فى الرد..وأننى أجزأ الرد على مشاركتك..لأنها بالفعل ثرية ..والله يعلم أن متابعتى للموضوعات والردود فى بعض القاعات يستنفذ منى الوقت والجهد والتفكير..وإن كنت أفعل ذلك بكل سرور..وسعادتى لا توصف بأنك تلتمسين لى الأعذار..
وأنا لدى تصور عن كمية الأفكار التى تعن لك وأنها ربما تفوق الشلالات فى تدفقها والأنهار فى إنسيابها..
فلا تتحرجى من طرح كل ما يعن لك من أفكار أو ملاحظات..فهذا شي ءيسعدنى كثيرا وأستفيد منه إستفادة عظيمة..فجزاك الله عنى خيرا*
 :f2:

----------


## sea horse

*الصديق الفاضل احمد ناصر
سعيد بالمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع القيم 
ولكن انتظر الرد على النقاط الساخنه وان كنت وجدت فى الرابط الذى اوردته مايمكن مناقشته
فمن الصعب ان ادعو احد للاسلام مع اشتراطه الغاء بعض أو أحد الأعمدة الرئيسية له
وهل يعقل ان يتم الموافقه على اسلامه بهذه الشروط وفى النيه اجباره عليها فيما بعد ؟
طبعا الرد انه سيفعلها باختياره متى كان اسلامه صحيحا 
ولكن سؤالى ماذا ان تمسك بشروطه من عدم الصلاه او الزكاه او اى شئ ذكره اولا ؟؟
على العموم برضه هانتظر باقى الرد حتى لا يحدث تفرع فى الاجابه
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى للموضوع مره تانيه وبالذات لاسلوب ادارة الحوار الراق*

----------


## اليمامة

*أخى العزيز أحمد..
قرأت مداخلتك بنهم ..وكلما توغلت فى قراءتها كلما أرتحت بالفعل لمناطقة سردك الذى يسلك طريقا حريريا مقنعا الى العقل دون عناء..ثم مناطقة الحجة نفسها والدليل..
اذن أكدت لى ان الاختلاف امر طبيعى يطيل فى الصلاحية الابدية للدين..وفهمت ان اعمال العقل بالفعل أقرة الاسلام ولكن بشرط الا يكون مخالفا للنص..فالاساس هى الاصول لا يجوز الخلاف فيها اما الفروع فمحتملة الخلاف بشكل نسبى
وسوقت لى ثلاث أحاديث تبين ان الهدف ثابت برغم اختلاف المواقف والغرض الاساسى هو الوصول لوسطية معتدلة..ولكن على اى اساس هذة الوسطية..فثقافات الافراد ومعرفتهم متفاوتة..هل بالفطرة؟؟ هل با ستفتاء القلب؟؟..هل بأصول النصوص بعدم الزيادة عنها  و عدم النقصان فيها..؟؟
اين العقدة في الموضوع ؟
الكثير يستخدم عقله ولكنه يخلص بنتيجة تخالف صاحبه فمن اين الاختلاف؟ 
وهذه عقدة الموضوع كله , وعقدة الحياة ,اختلاف الافهام , كيف تكون ولم تكون ؟ اليس العقل هو الشيء الصحيح؟ فكيف يعطي العقل الشيء وضده؟ وكيف يختلف عاقلان في امر ويخلص كل منهم بنتيجة ؟ ما سبب ذلك ؟ام أننا الان نتكلم عن العقل الذي لم يدخله نوع من الفساد بطريقة او بأخرى..اذ ان العقل له سبيل للحكم والنظر ولكن عقل من ؟
هل هو عقل من سلم من التناقضات ام عقل من غرق فيها ؟ 
فلا بد من وجود (قواعد) يعتمد عليها العقل ليطلق احكام . ولذلك هناك " التمييز" بين الأمور . وهذا التمييز لا بد وان يتبع قواعد . وإلا كان العقل فقط دون أي قواعد يرجع لها في الحكم على الأمور كمثل الميزان الذي لا يوجد له قراءة .
والقضاء مثلاً في أي مكان يرجع إلى " قواعد " في إطلاق الأحكام ، وليس متروكاً لكل قاضي (فيما يراه عقله فقط) . فحكم القاضي الناتج عن تحليله للأمور ينبع من قواعد ثابتة وأسس وخطوات ، تمكنه من إعطاء الحكم..أعتقد هنا يتمثل مغزى اعمال العقل..وجود قواعد حتى فى وجود العقل.
وتأكيدا على كلامك أخى العزيز أحمد ..الاسلام انما امر الناس بازالة العواطف وامعان التفكير حتى لو كانت العواطف تخص اقرب الناس او الاهل والعشيرة ودعوته دائما للتفكير بالمخلوقات والسنن ..فالعلماء خرجوا علينا بمذاهب فكرية تحقر العقل البشري الى درجة تصل الى تغير الكلام الواضح والكذب الفاضح  والادعاء الصارخ على العقل المبدع وطائفة أخرى  تضعه موقع الخالق في انه اساس كل شيء  ومع هذا فعندما تناقشه بالادلة العقلية  يقول لك ان الحق حمال اوجه قد يفهمه كل انسان على هواه لذلك فهم عملوا عملا اقبح من الاولين فان كان الاولين اهملو التفكير في جزيئات عديدة في دينهم  فانك ترى الاخرين (الصنف الثاني) يشكك في الاتفاق على الاصول ..فيزعم بعضهم ان اصحاب العقول دائما في حيرة من المسألة وان البسطاء هم اصحاب اليقينيات الثابتة !! فلا ادري هل هو جهل بالخطاب الاسلامي الداعي أصلا الى استخدام العقل ام انه كذب متعمد..انما يراد به تمرير معلومات غير صحيحة والبناء عليها.. الجزء المرن من التشريع الاسلامي انما يعتمد على العقل بصورة لا يعتمد عليها على شيء اخر.. ومن ذلك انهم اعتبروا ان من اقر حكم لرأي شخصي فكانه شرع مكان الخالق اي انه من اقبح الافعال ...كيف نعمل العقل اذن وما السبيل الى الاعتدال؟؟؟
مازلت فى حيرة أخى العزيز أحمد..ولا أريد أن أبدد طاقتى العقلية والروحية فى مهاترات وأمور بعيدة كل البعد عن الهدف..وأستوعب كلامك أننا يجب ألا ننزلق إلى مثل هذه المهاترات الجانبية ونركز دائما فى صلب الموضوع وجوهر الأمر..لأن ذلك كفيل بأن يحقق لنا الراحة النفسية..القضية فقط هو الوصول لهذه الوسطية التى أشرت اليها..قواعد الوصول اليها بحيث لا أنتقص من دينى..وبحيث لا أشدد على نفسى..من الذى يقرر هذه الوسطية..أنا؟؟..وهناك الالاف الذين يخرجون علينا كل يوم بوسطية على أهوائهم..؟؟؟
كذلك 
 أدرك ان مسألة العقل هذه  امر صغير ... فالمفترض أننا ننظر الى اثره لا الى حجمة او مكانته برغم انه شيء عظيم .. لو ازلته عن انسان فانه سيترك كل رقي وينقلب الى اسفل سافلين ..واكثر عمله انه معكوس على باقي الامور ..من تصرفات الفرد الى مظهره الى كل شيء انساني , فمن يخدم جسمه ويهتم بشكله كثيرا لن يختلف في انسانيته عن من اهتم بمنظره بشكل مقبول..الانسان كيان متكامل بعقلة وقلبة وجسدة ولا فصل بينهما.
انه العقل لا بنفسه وانما باثره على الانسان وطريقه..فكل انسان يملك قدرا من العقل يكفيه للحياة وطلب حاجاته ورغباته 
كذلك مسألة "قبول الشرط الفاسد فى الاسلام" واسمح لى ان انقلها هنا حتى نتابع جليا


جواز قبول الشرط الفاسد لمن أراد الدخول في الإسلام

    جواز قبول الشرط الفاسد لم أراد الدخول في الإسلام


    عن أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال لرجل : ( أسلم ) قال : أجدني كارها قال : ( أسلم وإن كنت كارها ) . رواه أحمد وصححه الشيخ الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1454

    قال الشوكاني :هذه الأحاديث فيها دليل على أنه يجوز مبايعة الكافر وقبول الإسلام منه وإن شرط شرطا باطلا ، وأنه يصح إسلام من كان كارها ، انظر نيل الأوطار 8 / 12 ، 13 .


    وعن نصر بن عاصم الليثي عن رجل منهم أنه أتى النبي ‘ فأسلم على أنه لا يصلي إلا صلاتين فقبل ذلك منه 0 أخرجه أحمد 5/24- 25 و 363 ، وابن أبي شيبة في مسنده -كما في المطالب العالية 9/537 ، وابن أبي عاصم في الآحاد والمثاني رقم941 .


    قال العلامة الألباني في الثمر المستطاب 1/51 :ويجوز لولاة الأمر أن يقبلوا إسلام الكافر ، ولو لم يرض بإقامة كل الصلوات الخمس .

    وفي مسند الإمام أحمد عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : اشترطت قبيلة ثقيف على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تسلم ولا صدقة عليهم ولا جهاد ، فوافق ، وأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال بعد ذلك : سيتصدقون ويجاهدون .

    وأخذ الإمام أحمد من هذه الأحاديث أنه يصح الإسلام على الشرط الفاسد ، ثم يلزم بشرائع الإسلام كلها بعد ذلك .

    واستدل أيضا بأن حكيم بن حزام قال : بايعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أن لا آخرَّ إلا قائما ، قال أحمد : معناه أن يسجد من غير ركوع .

لن أدخل فى أمور جانبية هنا..كل ما فهمتة ان الاسلام دين الوسطية بالفعل وليس دين التعقيد..ربما كانت هناك حكمة بل بالتأكيد توجد حكمة تنطوى على حادثة النجدى هذه..والحقيقة لم اسمع بها من قبل ولا بجواز قبول الشرط الفاسد فى الاسلام من اساسة..لأننى لست متبحرة الى هذه الدرجه..ولكنها استوقفتنى كثيرا..ولدى أسئلة داخلية كثيرة بخصوصها تريد أن تطفو فوق السطح ..أسئلة العلم بشىء للمرة الاولى..بظنى أنك تفهمها جيدا...كل ما استطعت الخروج به هو وسطية الدين..ولكن يبدو أن الانبياء فقط هم أصحاب الحق فقط فى اقرار هذه الوسطية.." لأن الحكيم هو من لا يخلط الأمور ويزن كل أمر بميزانه الدقيق.."..هذه عبارتك أحمد..هل تعتقد بوجود بشر حكيم لهذه الدرجة التى تجعلة يزن الامور الدينية بميزان دقيق..بشر فى ظل حالة غياب وفساد جزء من العقل على الاقل..فى هذا الزمن..
أرجوك أن تفهمنى جيدا..أنا لا أريد سوى تطبيق الدين على نفسى بشكله الصحيح..أريد أن أعبد الله على حق..شكرا لك يا أحمد...شكرا جزيلا على تحملى..وعلى سعة صدرك..وتأكد أننى فهمت كلامك جيدا وأستوعبت الهدف الذى تريد ايصاله..فى انتظارك...*

----------


## bnt elislam

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركانه

 حقا موضوع هايل
 ومناقشات جذابه جعلتنى اقرا معظم الردود والتفاعل معاها وللامانه لى عوده مره اخرى 
 لتكمله المناقشات والمشاركه فيها
 شكرا لك 
  لك منى كل الود والتقدير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> ا
> على سبيل المثال  قضية النقاب التى اقف حيالها وقفة عجز...ابحث بها منذ فترة طولة ولازلت ابحث وتناقشت كثيرا ولم يهدأ بالى حتى الان...تحدثت مع اناس فى مقام العلماء..بل هم علماء بالفعل..انتقوا لى كتبا لكبار رجال الدين ومساقة بأدلة من القرآن والمواقف النبوية على حسب تفسيرهم ما يدل على ان النقاب عادة وليست عبادة وتحدثت مع فريق آخر اتهمنى بالجهل مؤكدين على ان النقاب فريضة..واخذت الكتب مجددا التى انتقوها لى وتؤكد على كلامهم وايضا بالادلة..ولاحظت ان الفريق المناهض هم من العلماء المصريين اما الفريق المساند هم من علماء السعودية...وحينما اعلنت حيرتى كانت هذه الاجابة.." استفت قلبك"" الفطرة السليمة" " هناك قضايا دينية سيظل الخلاف عليها ليوم الدين" كانت هذة بعض من الردود المحايدة..واحب ان اضيف هنا ان احدى الفرق التى كنت اتحدث معها ناقشتى اصلا فى مسالة الحجاب العادى نفسة..وانه لم يفرض على المراة تغطية شعرها..وان الايات القرآنية التى سيقت للدلالة على فرضيتة مفسرة على حسب الاهواء وتحتمل تأويلات شتى..وان الحجاب هى لفظة المراد بها حجاب العقل او الساتر ولا تعنى الغطاء الذى تضعة المرأة على رأسها وتغطى به شعرها وان تفاسير العلماء هى وجهات نظرهم المجردة فلماذا اذن نتبع وجهات نظرهم ولماذا من المفروض ان ننصاع لتفسيراتهم وهم بشر مثلنا ولماذا لا نعمل عقولنا مثلهم؟ ..العلماء يقولون ان العلم هو معرفة الحق بدليله الواضح وليس لان فلان قال هذا ..فى هذه الحالة يكون هذا ليس علما وانما تقليدا وهذا ما يتنافى مع التوجية الالهى..فلم لا يكون فلان هذ الذى فسر وأول مخطئا؟
> كان رأى زوجى عندما حدثتة عن النقاب وما حولة هو ان النقاب فرض فرض على النساء المسلمات جميعا واستشهد بنساء الانصار وعندما واجهتة ببعض الدلائل التى قرأتها فى الكتب رد بانفعال"انتى هاترتدى واللا اية؟؟؟"..سكتت طبعا لانى ذهلت..وكان رأى جارنا وهو رجل فاضل يعد بمثابة امام مسجد.." ان النقاب عادة قبائلية ولا تمت للاسلام بصلة" وان الامام لغزالى لم يعترف به وكذلك الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى رحمة الله...
> موضوع آخر..الاحاديث النبوية الصحيح منها ..والغير صحيح..المؤكد والغير مؤكد...اختلفت الاراء فى هذة المنطقة ايضا...وعلماء المسلمين انقسموا حول الاحاديث..احدهم قال ان الاحاديث المؤكدة معدودة وتسمى الاحاديث...اة.. اعتذر لا اتذكر الاسم الان..ولكنها قضية أخرى..اراء كثيرة مختلفة حول السنة النبوية  ونجدهم يتمزقون بالفعل بشأن السنة التى من المفترض انها تعزز النص القرآنى .*


 أختى الغالية اليمامة
موضوع النقاب هذا من الموضوعات التى جعلتنى أندهش كثيرا..لأنه شهد جدالا واسعا ولغطا كبيرا وأفردت له مساحات عريضة
فى وسائل الإعلام..
فرض..فضل..عادة..عبادة..وجوب..ندوب..فريضة..سنة
ولكن دهشتى تلاشت بعد تخمينى للسبب الحقيقى حول كل هذا االلغط..
فهناك أناس تعمل فى الخفاء..تريد أن تهاجم هذا الدين العظيم..المشكلة التى تواجههم دائما أن هذا الدين تام وكامل ..وليس به ثغرة واحدة ينفذون منها..
لذلك فهم يلعبون دائما على وتيرة إختلاف الفقهاء..يظنون أن هذه هى الثغرة التى يستطيعون النفاذ منها لهدم هذا الدين..ولإلهاء الناس عن قضاياهم المهمة والمصيرية التى يجب أن تفرد لها مساحات الحوار والنقاش والتوعية ومحاولة الوصول إلى حلول جذرية لها..لماذا إذا تفرد مجلة صباح الخير حملة على النقاب وتخصص أعداد لذلك..وأقلب فى أحد تلك الأعداد المليئة بكل أنواع الهجوم والنقد والسخرية اللاذعة من النقاب فأجد فى ذلك العدد صور أخذت لفنانات إثارة فى أوضاع تشريحية تثير غريزة أى رجل حتى لو كان يعيش فى مجتمع متحرر من أية قيود؟
القصة ليست قصة بحث عن صحيح الدين إذا فى ((صباح الخير))..وفى غيرها..هناك دائما أطراف تريد أن تهاجم أطراف أخرى..بطريقة خبيثة وغير مباشرة..
تصورى!!أطراف كثيرة قد لا تخطر على البال تلعب تلك اللعبة القذرة..
أناس تريد أن تنشر ثقافة العرى والإباحية أجدها تتحدث عن الدين وتهاجم النقاب..
أطراف حكومية تريد مهاجمة تنظيمات إسلامية..والعكس صحيح
أشخاص لهم مواقف من الأزهر ولا يفوتون فرصة إلا وتريهم قد ثقفوا رماحهم وشحذوا سيوفهم..من أجل مهاجمة الأزهر..والعكس صحيح..
صراع المتشدد مع المتساهل..صراع المخلص مع المتواطىء..
لكن حسن النية موجود أيضا عند بعض المتصارعين..وهناك أيضا من قد تختلط عليهم الأوراق..
فمثلا لا علاقة بمحاولة البحث عن إجابة بالإرتداد..وليس هناك مبرر من مهاجمة الرأى الذى لا أحبذه..
طالما كان هذا الرأى قد تكون بناء على فهم نص من النصوص..يكفى أن أعمل بالرأى المستمد من النص الذى قد فهمته ووجدت أنه الأقرب إلى طبيعتى وظروفى ..
للأسف الشديد..فإن هناك الكثير من أصحاب النوايا الحسنة..تنطلى عليهم هذه الحيلة..فيتعصبون لرأى دون رأى..ويسفهون بناء على ذلك الرأى المخالف..
من الطبيعى أن ينحاز علماء السعودية إلى النقاب..فالمجتمع هناك منغلق ومتحفظ إلى حد بعيد..وهذا لا عيب فيه إن لم يؤدى إلى الجمود..فإذا خلعت المرأة نقابها هناك فإنها ستكون ملفتة..
الأجواء فى مصر مختلفة ..والمجتمع منفتح إلى حد ما..وهذا أيضا لا عيب فيه إن لم يؤدى إلى الإنفلات..وقد كان النقاب ملفت منذ عدة سنوات..وأراه الآن قد أصبح معتادا..وأستغرب كثيرا من فتح ملفه الآن..
ومن الإختلاف بين أجواء مصر والسعودية يمكن تفهم إختلاف تناول علماء البلدين لهذا الأمر..
كما يفهم هذا الخلاف بين بعض العلماء فى مصر..فالإختلاف طبيعى..
الأمر فيه سعة.ومن غير المعقول أن يضيق على العباد فى  أمر فيه سعة..
وفى المجتمعات المفتوحة أرى أن الأمر لابد أن يترك إختياريا وهذه هى الحرية الحقيقية لا الحرية التى ينادى بها من لا يستند على أدلة مستقاة من النصوص..
مثلا تقولين بأن إحدى الفرق شككت فى الحجاب من الأساس..وأنه ليس فرض..وأرجعوا ذلك إلى التأويل..
يمكننى أن أرفض فورا هذا الرأى..لأن هناك أشياء تعضد فهم النص..وهو كيفية فهم الصحابة للنص وتطبيقه فى عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..وفهم الفقهاء الأوائل والمعتبرون لهذه النصوص..
فهل لديهم دليل على أن المرأة كانت سافرة فى عهد الرسول وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أقر بذلك؟
لا أعتقد..
هنا يأتى دور إعمال العقل فى ضوء النص..وفى ظل تفسيرات الفقهاء للنص..
فمن بين الثلاثة آراء التى طرحت أمامك(الخمار..النقاب..السفور)
أختار الأول..ولا أرفض الثانى..وأرفض الثالث بشدة..

----------


## اليمامة

*أخى العزيز أحمد
أحسنت..بارك الله فيك..هكذا يكون الاعتدال فى الدين بدون الاسزاده علية أو الانتقاص منه..
أميل لتعقيبك الأخير(فمن بين الثلاثة آراء التى طرحت أمامك(الخمار..النقاب..السفور)
أختار الأول..ولا أرفض الثانى..وأرفض الثالث بشدة.. )
الأعتدال من جديد..والفطرة السليمة بعيدا عن الحملات المغرضة التى يكن من خلفها العملاءنوايا خبيثة..أستطيع تفهم ما سردتة بخصوص صباح الخير وغيرها من الصحف..برغم أننى أحب أقتناء هذة المجلة..المهم ألا نقع  فى شبة احرام ولو نهلنا من الدين بزيادة..أراه فى هذه الحالة أفضل من الأنتقاص منه..
ليت الناس تستوعب هذه الطبيعة المرنة للدين الأسلامى..فلا نتقاتل يوميا فى التصدى للمتشددين ممن يحللوا الحرام ويحرموا الحلال...ويطبقوا علينا حد السيف...
أشكرك ودمت بكل خير،*

----------


## نــوران

سبحان الله

بعد ما كتبت رد طويل في الموضوع بعد قراءتي لكل  الردود السابقة  الرد لم يتم ارساله

المعذرة لاني من فترة  بعيدة عن المنتدى و نسيت  عملية التنسيق و الدخول و الخروج من المنتدى

========== 

لكن  مختصر ردي
--------

اولا اشكر اخي الكريم احمد ناصر على موضوعه الرائع و الهام

قدمت لنا مقالة جميلة جدا و قد تكون  مقدمة وافية جدا على القاء الضوء  على مشكلة بيمر بيها مجتمعنا بدون ادراك لابعادها و تأثيرها

** فريق ينادي باستحداث يفسيرات جديدة لنصوص القرآن _ على الموضة !! _  لان التفسيرات السابقة لا تصلح لهذا العصر

** فريق يدعوا لتفسير التفسيرات !!  يعني  يشرح  التفسيرات بما يتلاءم مع مستجدات العصر <<< و هذا رأي اميل اليه شخصيا

** فريق  ضد فكرة اي تغيير  لانه من وجهة نظرة  ان التفسيرات السابقة وافية و كافية و لها قدسية خاصة لا ينبغي المساس بها 


و على كل كنت اتمنى ان يكتمل النقاش و الجدال مع الاخ ابو المكارم  فكون اننا نختلف معه لا يعني اننا لا نستمع لرأيه 

و اتمنى كمان ان الموضوع  يأخذ حقه في النقاش بشكل اوسع  لانه فعلا هام جدا 


مع خالص تقديري للجميع

----------

